# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 2/2012

## BigBlue

Cure, geceta je sve napisala. Obje smo u stisci s vremenom, pa vas molimo da ovdje "prijavljujete" sve promjene.

U ovoj fazi nismo u mogućnosti pratiti po klinikama, a alternativa je da ostanemo bez liste. 
Svaka je pomoć dobrodošla  :Wink: 




> SIJEČANJ 2012. (1)
> Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
> 
> VELJAČA 2012. (8)
> veki85, VV, GEMINI
> danidani, VV
> zipica, VV
> sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
> Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
> ...

----------


## darmar

cure super ste, svaka čast na listi :Smile: 

evo ja da odmah pripoćim, planiramo sekundarni odmah u ovom ciklusu, a danas mi je 1 dc, tako da bi ovulacija po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni mogla biti početkom Svibnja :Smile: , pa i transfer nadamo se.

----------


## geceta

Evo neke cure su nam se već javile s izmjenama i hvala im  :Kiss: 


SIJEČANJ 2012. (1)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
Thubbe
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.[/COLOR]
Đerekica, VV
Mury, VV
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
Spodoba, IVF centar, 3.ICSI prirodni
PetraP
sirena28, prirodno u čekanju 1.IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 

20.4 kinki
20.4 MaliMimI
23.4 zrinkič 
24.4 matko
26.4 ayan
26.4 Tomek1221
27.4 butterfly101
27.4 Vedre 
30.4 Snekica
30.4 NADA II; corinaII
30.4.mala bu ; mostarka86,
2.5.dreamgirl

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mrvica7; 23.4. Loly


Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
20.4.MalaMa

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, MalaMa, lucija83, Laki, Mery13, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, ,:suncica, dino84, vesnare

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

4.mjesec: ivka13, b.a.b.y., sanda1977, Pirica, jo1974, Hoću bebu, hrki, luci07, ivanamaricic, Bluebella, adria13, Reny 76, MARINA25, 1977,
5.mjesec: Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Bubimitka81, Melem33, drizl, Mare 85, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, Bab, maza975, darmar, Maybe baby, kameleon, Argente, geceta,
6.mjesec: beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera ,

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam, kiki30, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

----------


## BHany

cure, za ubuduće...vi radite liste, mi splitamo teme (jer moramo ključati i stare) kad se nakupi veći broj stranica
ne otvaramo novo odbrojavanje za novu listu
 :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

Super obavljeno cure! Ja čekam M pa krećem sa stimulacijom 3-7dc 2x2 klomifen  i idem u svoj 2 Aih postupak u 5 mj! Svim pikalicama, tužnicama, čekalicama,trudnicama želim sve naj naj!

----------


## geceta

Oki doki, Bhany, ja pojma nisam imala, hvala puno! i oprostite  :Smile:  Mislim da nije ni BB znala ako i je, previdjele smo obje buduci smo u poslovnim guzvama a eto,nitko se drugi nije javio za preuzeti. Jos jednom isprike i hvala sto si nas opomenula  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

sve ok

----------


## wewa

svratih samo da ljubnem svoje suborke veteranke  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> svratih samo da ljubnem svoje suborke veteranke


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## wewa

vidis sto je lijepo svratiti poslije 2-3 godine, doceka me hrpa lijepih vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> vidis sto je lijepo svratiti poslije 2-3 godine, doceka me hrpa lijepih vijesti


svrati cesce  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

wewaaaaaaaaah! znam da ovdje nije mjesto - ali ipak cu ti poslati jedan ogroman virtualni zagrljaj  :Grin:

----------


## tikica78

geceta , BB puno vam hvala na listi!

----------


## Matko

Hvala na novoj list :Smile:

----------


## Achi

ja cekam betu 28.04. (vracena 3 zametka - 2x6 i 1x5, 3. dan)

----------


## MalaMa

evo friških i više nego dobrih vijesti,
puncija prošla bolno,ali sam preživjela.  :Smile:  
odlične vijesti su te da uopće nisam imala samo dvije stanice.  to ja, neuka  :Embarassed: , nisam znala da spominju samo vodeće folikule. nigdje na papiru nije pisalo da ih ima još, a u pon je dr. rekao: malih nema. mislila sam da nema drugih.  :Rolling Eyes:  uglavnom punktirali su mi 6 stanica  :Very Happy: 
u ponedjeljak zovem da vidimo što se oplodilo.
baš sam sretna! sretno svima! sve vas ljubim  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

gaceta, hvala na friško ažuriranoj listi  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sretno


ja sam ni na nebu ni na zemlji.... :Crying or Very sad: 
odbijena sa strane dr-a....
čekam jesen,pa na VV ili kod privatnika....
sretno svima!!!! :Love:

----------


## tikica78

Sanda od koga si odbijena? ne mogu vjerovati!
Malabu super , sad transfer ! jupi! :Very Happy:

----------


## Cassie

Evo i mene... potrebna mi je donacija j.s. u 5mj. dogovoren posjet Pronatalu, čekam rješenje od HZZO-a. Još niš konkretno nisam napravila ustvari samo čekam. Al' ću i dočekati!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaate

> Cure, geceta je sve napisala. Obje smo u stisci s vremenom, pa vas molimo da ovdje "prijavljujete" sve promjene.
> 
> U ovoj fazi nismo u mogućnosti pratiti po klinikama, a alternativa je da ostanemo bez liste. 
> Svaka je pomoć dobrodošla




beta 2.05.2012 (vračena dva zosmostanična zametka)

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima, i ja se prijavljujem na listu :Smile:  sutra u 21.30 štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija  :Smile:  svima šaljem veliki, veliki zagrljaj i sretne vijesti.

----------


## MalaMa

Cassie, to čekanje dosta izludi čovjeka ali treba biti uporan, druge nema. Samo hrabro!

kaate i bili sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

eto, vidim da sam opet napravila pomutnju - naj se ljutiti BHany, ali kaj bi mi da nema tebe  :Heart:   :Klap:  

hvala na pomoći, a vidim da se geceta naveliko primila posla i mene spasila  :Naklon: 

svima u postupcima, čekalica, pikalicama puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sjajne bete

nama koji čekamo zakon, želim puno strpljenja i molim vas da se malo angažirate na temama kao što su Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona, Jesmo li zadovoljni?..... ovo se tiče svih nas, svaki naš glas je bitan, a ne da netko drugi odlučuje o našem majčinstvu (i očinstvu  :Wink: )

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo cure za listu!!
Mi startamo sljedeći tjedan sa polustimuliranim, dakle punkcija i transfer će biti u 5. mjesecu..

----------


## tatjana76

Ja se prijavljujem u čekalicu bete za 03.05.
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mojoj bebi nije scre prokucalo, u pon. idem svom gin. i na kiretažu  :Crying or Very sad:  ...osjećala sam da nedostatak simptoma i grudi koje su splasnule ne mogu biti dobar znak  :Sad: . Brišite me s liste trudnica....

----------


## tikica78

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:   mury, nema riječi utjehe..
isplači se dobro..
tu smo za tebe kad god i šta god.. :Love:

----------


## Cana73

> Mojoj bebi nije scre prokucalo, u pon. idem svom gin. i na kiretažu  ...osjećala sam da nedostatak simptoma i grudi koje su splasnule ne mogu biti dobar znak . Brišite me s liste trudnica....


Uh, strasno, nemam rijeci, zao mi je.

----------


## frka

Mury, draga, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  grlim te  :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

*Mury*  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## kiki30

a Mury ,draga otvorila sam forum samo ti čestitam, a na kraju.. o Bože,tako mi je žao..  :Sad: 
pa ima li pravde???ovo stvarno nije pošteno..  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Mury,nema mi nis gore neg kad sam na forumu i procitam ovak nesto..
Jako jako mi je zao.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## M@tt

> Mojoj bebi nije scre prokucalo, u pon. idem svom gin. i na kiretažu  ...osjećala sam da nedostatak simptoma i grudi koje su splasnule ne mogu biti dobar znak . Brišite me s liste trudnica....


O Kriste Isuse!!!!!!   :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina70

*Mury*, strašno mi je žao. Nemam riječi... :Love:

----------


## Majja

Jako jako mi je zao.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

Mury drži se draga.... :Love:

----------


## mari mar

:Crying or Very sad:  pa ne mogu vjerovati, zaista mi je žao....  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Mury, prestrašno! Žao mi je, neopisivo! Mislila sam da se onaj gore konačno smilovao, ali očito je i on zakazao!  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa stvarno , pa Boze pitam se jel postojis ? zasto   se ovo događa   :Sad: 
 mury grlim jako jako
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bab

o Mury moja...užasno mi je žao...  :Sad: 
Pa dobro...dokle više će tebe pogađati ovakva sranja????????
Drž'se draga kolko god možeš  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## tonili

Mury, draga, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  ... nemam riječi  :Sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

> o Mury moja...užasno mi je žao... 
> Pa dobro...dokle više će tebe pogađati ovakva sranja????????
> Drž'se draga kolko god možeš



Mury :Love:  prestrašno... žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Ayan

Mury  :Love: 
svim ostalim curama puno sreće i pozitivnih vibrica.  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury ne mogu vjerovati stvarno prestrašno

----------


## eva133

*Mury* jako mi je žao.

----------


## nina32

mury, ovo stvarno nije fer.Nemam riječi.

----------


## rozalija

A joj Mury draga moja kada sam pročitala tvoj post vjeruj mi rasplakala sam se.
O Bože pa ima li više pravde, pa šta to radiš ovoj dragoj ženici.
Znam da riječi utjehe u ovom momentu ne postoje a mogu ti poslati samo jedan veliki  :Love:  :Love: .

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam svima  :Love: ....ja sam otupila, više ne mogu ni plakati kao nekad, a na mome licu već odavno nema osmjeha, samo tupilo i sivilo...

----------


## Strašna

Mury draga  :Love:  ... Šaljem mnogo zagrljaja...drži se!

----------


## strategija

Mury, bez riječi sam... Jako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Mury, jako te grlim :Love:

----------


## kokos

Ajme, nisam to htjela pročitati...
Al sva ta tuga mora proći, odradila si da budeš sretna nekoliko života bez suze. Samo kad će?
Nadam se skoro

----------


## kitty

Mury, jako mi je žao, ne mogu vjerovati da se to događa...  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kaate

Mury, žao mi je drži se :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kaate

hvala MalaMa

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury, ja ne mogu vjerovati, pa gdje je tu pravda, gdje je tu onaj gore, ma kvragu i život i sve kad nam servira ovakve stvari :Sad: 
Pretužna sam zbog tebe, jednostavno sam u šoku...
Užasno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mala bu

A joj Mury, ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je zao... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mery13

Mury draga strašno mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Nakon ovako tužne vijesti stvarno mi je teško napisati...večeras štoperica...23.04. punkcija

----------


## matahari

...samo ću potpisati Gabi...




> Ajme Mury, ja ne mogu vjerovati, pa gdje je tu pravda, gdje je tu onaj gore, ma kvragu i život i sve kad nam servira ovakve stvari
> Pretužna sam zbog tebe, jednostavno sam u šoku...
> Užasno mi je žao

----------


## MalaMa

Mury jako mi je zao.znam da nema utjehe  :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## geceta

Nema tih rijeci,Mury,kojima bi te utjesile  :Love:  teska srca cu te maknuti s liste;( prvu... Zao mi je,draga,doista nije pravedno

----------


## mostarka86

pa bože dragi, kako je ovo moguće više?! draga mury, čuvaj se, ne daj se. šta god da ti kažemo, nema smisla i tvoju tugu i bol neće odagnati. znaj da si nam u mislila.  :Heart:

----------


## laky

> vidis sto je lijepo svratiti poslije 2-3 godine, doceka me hrpa lijepih vijesti


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## laky

zao mi je Mury  :Sad:  ,mozda zvučim glupo ali ako je 6+4 zar nema nade do 8 tjedna da prokuca

----------


## Beti3

Mury, ne vjerujem, pretužno je...Ali, pitam kao i laky, možda je bilo prerano, možda se još nije vidjelo...U ponedjeljak će opet pogledati, zar ne? Da budu sigurni?

----------


## Kaae

Mury, zao mi je.  :Sad: 

I ja se nadam da ce provjeriti barem jos jednom. Na 6+4 ni kod mene doktor nije vidio otkucaje.

----------


## anddu

Mury draga  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da će se na tvom licu usprkos svemu ipak vrlo skoro pojaviti osmjeh. Zaslužila si sreću! 


Zna li itko kakve vijesti od Kinki? Po listi je trebala vaditi betu 20.?

----------


## hrki

Mury,draga žao mi je ,drži se :Love:   :Love:

----------


## laky

> Mury draga  Nadam se da će se na tvom licu usprkos svemu ipak vrlo skoro pojaviti osmjeh. Zaslužila si sreću! 
> 
> 
> Zna li itko kakve vijesti od Kinki? Po listi je trebala vaditi betu 20.?


negativna  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

> negativna


Uf, upravo sam joj poslala pp  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad:

----------


## Reni76

Toliko sam dugo u ovome, ali kada se radi o meni, malo oglupavim.
Sutra mi je 11dpt2dn i namjeravam vaditi betu jer me PMS ubija već danima.
Šta vi mislite?

----------


## Sonja29

Reni mislim da je rano...
Mury da provjerite još jednom na UZV jer i meni su čuli srce sa 7+3

----------


## Snekica

reni, pišni test, a betu vadi za par dana. 
kinki žao mi je!

----------


## anddu

U Vinogradskoj se beta uvijek vadi 12 dnt, možda da pričekaš barem dan još

----------


## Mury

kinki  :Love: , nemam utješne i pametne riječi!!! A to da kod mene ima šanse, samo da vam kažem da moja GV u tjedan dana nije narasla ni mm, znači, već davno je stala..naravno da će  me još i moj gin. pregledati, i dr. koji će mi radiit kiretažu, ali nema se tu što, nedostatak simptoma, splasnule grudi...uzv je samo potvrdio ono što sam osjetila prije tjedan dana!!!

----------


## Reni76

Vaditi ću je onda u utorak. Tada bi trebalo pokazati ako nešto ima.

----------


## lovekd

Mury...jako mi je žao što se to desilo.....  :Love:  Nemam riječi koje bi te utjelile, mogu samo reći da ti želim puno sreće dalje i da se držiš!...

----------


## kiara79

Mury ...nemam rijeci,jako,jako mi je zao draga.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spodoba

mury  :Love:  iskreno mi je zao..

ovog se i ja bojim kao vrag tamjana obzirom na nisku pocetnu betu..

----------


## amyx

Prije kiretaže se u bolnici svakako radi UZ tako da ne mogu tu pogriješiti i napraviti kiretažu a da slučajno ne bi trebali

----------


## Reni76

*Snekica* jel pao test?

----------


## linalena

Mury iskreno mi je žao i teško, nemam riječi osim psovki, nemam utjehe osim zagrljaja

----------


## andream

Mury, žao mi je.
Reni, evo da i ja zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~
Malo vas čitamo ali uvijek mislimo na vas....

----------


## Mery13

Obavila danas punkciju....dobila 4 oocite...sutra zovem lab

----------


## Mery13

Reni za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

o *Mury* žao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## tikki

Murry, tako mi je žao  :Love: , nemam riječi... Samo zagrljaj.

----------


## Snekica

Evo me. U subotu 9dnt sam pišnula slaaaabi tek pod mikroskopom vidljivi +. Sva  happy. Cice kao iz Playboya, stomačić napuhan, lice čudno, rekoh to je  to! U nedjelju oko 13h oštra bol zaljepila me za kauč, jedno pola sata  ni mrdnuti ni lijevo ni desno. Predvečer dvije slabe smeđe točkice krvi i  ništa više. Jutros test pokazao samo jednu u*ranu crticu. Zvala sam  doktoricu, odmah mi je spremila uputnicu i išla sam vaditi betu.  Rezultat 1,4 IU/L  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ne mogu više, nemam snage...

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## andream

sneki draga, nemam riječi.... jako mi je žao, grlim te  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

sneki nemam riječi.. kakva igra živaca.. baš sam tužna :Sad: 
mury ..samo ću te jako :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*,* Snekica*, žao mi je..

----------


## Loly

Mury, Snekica  :Sad: 
Evo bar od mene jedna dobra vijest, jutros transfer jedne oplođene js, kad kaže dr vraćamo dva prekrasna zametka, još se jedna oplodila  :Very Happy: 
Od 3 js i 3 spermija dobili smo dva zametka, koja mama čuva u svojoj buši, Bože hvala Ti, nakon onog razočaranja, sad se baš nadam.
Beta 05.05., baš lipi datum  :Smile: 
Svima želim puno sriće  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

joj snekica, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Snekica , za to trebas imati celicne zivce..nemam rijeci iskreno mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikica78

hej Loly super vijest! :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Snekice, žao mi je.... prvo veselje, a onda šok...koma...mogu si samo mislit kako ti je...al drži se.....  :Love: 

Loly...  :Very Happy:  čestitke! Samo nek se mrve lijepo prime....i nek bude jedna lijepa beta 5.5.  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Snekice žao mi je :Love: 

Loly draga tebi sam već sve napisala na "SD" ali nek i ovde zavibriram za jednu prekrasnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Sneki žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Mury

*Snekice*, draga  :Crying or Very sad: , uh....znam taj osjeaćaj, prvo sreća,  a onda strah, i na kraju ogromna tuga  :Sad: 
Drži se koliko možeš  :Love: 
Dajte ljudi malo veselja na ovaj forum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~!!!

----------


## milasova8

Da bas tako Mury,da malo dobijemo mi koji se pripremamo za prvi postupak nadu za uspjeh..otkad sam se prijavila vise tuge nego srece...ali bit ce sad niz lijepih vijesti,mora biti!!!

----------


## đerekica

Mury...... :Love:

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, grlim vas sve i šaljem puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše vijesti koje sve mi željno iščekujemo čuti  :Heart: 
Toliko mi je teško čitati o neuspjesima, uz ono vječno pitanje zašto  :Crying or Very sad: 

Evo, i moj se mjesec polako približava, ovaj tjedan ću početi s probnom terapijom....Uzbuđenje mi svakim danom raste makar još ima vremena do termina, i toliko se nadam i uzdam u naš uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

joj Sneki, toliko mi je žao...

----------


## BigBlue

SIJEČANJ 2012. (1)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
Thubbe
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.
Đerekica, VV
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
Spodoba, IVF centar, 3.ICSI prirodni
PetraP
sirena28, prirodno u čekanju 1.IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
23.4 zrinkič 
24.4 matko
26.4 ayan
26.4 Tomek1221
27.4 butterfly101
27.4 Vedre 
28.4 Achi
30.4 NADA II, corinaII
30.4 mala bu, mostarka86,
02.5 dreamgirl, kaate
03.5 tatjana76
05.5 Loly

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
mrvica7, MalaMa; Mery13


Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, MalaMa, lucija83, Laki, Mery13, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, vesnare

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

4.mjesec: ivka13, b.a.b.y., sanda1977, Pirica, jo1974, Hoću bebu, hrki, luci07, ivanamaricic, Bluebella, adria13, Reny 76, MARINA25, 1977,
5.mjesec: Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Bubimitka81, Melem33, drizl, Mare 85, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, Bab, maza975, darmar, Maybe baby, kameleon, Argente, geceta, Cassie
6.mjesec: beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera ,

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam, kiki30,kinki,  kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


U mislima sa Sneki & Mury  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

cure, danas mi je bio transfer. vraćene su mi 3 cc. beta 7.5.

----------


## geceta

Hvala,BB :Kiss:  curke,osim na listu,obratite pozornost i na njen potpis i pridruzite nam se 28.4.!

----------


## Bab

23.4 zrinkič 
24.4 matko
26.4 Tomek1221

 betočekalice, pa di ste nam????

nadam se da slavite doma :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Uspoređujuđi listu iz ožujka ova iz travnja izgleda zastrašujuće  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

zato će nam ova za svibanj biti predivnaaaaaa!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala BigBlue i Geceta što ste me stavile na listu transfera.....transfer u četrvrtak

----------


## tonili

Kopiram s topica niže:
Dragi svi,

Udruga Roda će u *subotu, 28. travnja 2012*. godine u suradnji s Građanskom inicijativom osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću, Udrugom osoba s problemom neplodnosti BETA i Centrom za građansku hrabrost održati akciju *ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST. 

**U 12 sati svi zajedno krećemo s Trga  - Manduševac u šetnju središtem grada ukazujući na probleme s kojima se neplodne osobe trenutno susreću te iskazujući potporu svim osobama koje uz pomoć potpomognute oplodnje nastoje ostvariti roditeljstvo.* *Želimo senzibilizirati građanke i građane grada Zagreba, ali i cijele Hrvatske na problem neplodnosti. Reagiramo na prijedlog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji koji je 19.04.2012. usvojen u Vladi RH, kao i na raspravu o problematici potpomognute oplodnje koja se posljednjih mjeseci vodi u medijskom i javnom prostoru.**
*
*Istoga dana od 10 do 14 sati imat ćemo i štand u centru grada (LOKACIJU VAM JAVLJAMO SUTRA) i molimo vas da se na štandu okupimo od 10 sati kako bi nam pomogli u organizaciji ove akcije.**Tamo ćemo dijeliti edukativne materijale i materijale za senzibilizaciju javnosti.**

Stoga pozivamo na akciju! 
  Uključite se, dragi pacijenti i pacijentice!
  Pokažimo što mislimo mi, kojih se to zaista tiče i koji ne skupljamo jeftino političke bodove preko tuđe nevolje, već se borimo za liječenje u skladu sa smjernicama ESHRE.

  Pozivamo i sve ostale! 
  Svi koji podržavate neplodne parove, koji imate obitelj ili prijatelje koji se bore s neplodnošću, svi koji podržavate prava neplodnih osoba na optimalno liječenje, svi koji ste zabrinuti i za prava vaše djece. Zakon se donosi i na buduće generacije, i na sve one koji će se tek suočiti s problemom neplodnosti. 
Već sada je svaki 6. par u HR neplodan.


  Dođite pojedinci, parovi, sadašnji i budući mama i tate, dede, bake, tete, ujaci, stričevi, prijatelji, kumovi.

  Pokažimo da nas ima! Sada je trenutak! Ako ga propustimo, dugi niz godina nećemo imati priliku popraviti zakon i štetu koju će on nanijeti neplodnoj populaciji.*

----------


## M@tt

> zato će nam ova za svibanj biti predivnaaaaaa!!


 :Smile:  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Mury  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vesnare

prijavljujem se na listu čekanja bete tj. testa - danas bio transfer dvije blastice u sekundarnom IVF-u, a testić ću uraditi najvjerojatnije 03.05., jer nisam primila brevactide, već sam samo na utrićima.
Svim curama držim fige, a tužnicama veliki zagrljaj vritualni šaljem

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Kopiram s topica niže:
> Dragi svi,
> 
> Udruga Roda će u *subotu, 28. travnja 2012*. godine u suradnji s Građanskom inicijativom osoba koje se bore s neplodnošću, Udrugom osoba s problemom neplodnosti BETA i Centrom za građansku hrabrost održati akciju *ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST. 
> 
> **U 12 sati svi zajedno krećemo s Trga  - Manduševac u šetnju središtem grada ukazujući na probleme s kojima se neplodne osobe trenutno susreću te iskazujući potporu svim osobama koje uz pomoć potpomognute oplodnje nastoje ostvariti roditeljstvo.* *Želimo senzibilizirati građanke i građane grada Zagreba, ali i cijele Hrvatske na problem neplodnosti. Reagiramo na prijedlog Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji koji je 19.04.2012. usvojen u Vladi RH, kao i na raspravu o problematici potpomognute oplodnje koja se posljednjih mjeseci vodi u medijskom i javnom prostoru.**
> *
> *Istoga dana od 10 do 14 sati imat ćemo i štand u centru grada (LOKACIJU VAM JAVLJAMO SUTRA) i molimo vas da se na štandu okupimo od 10 sati kako bi nam pomogli u organizaciji ove akcije.**Tamo ćemo dijeliti edukativne materijale i materijale za senzibilizaciju javnosti.**
> 
> ...


Da sam barem bliže da mogu doći...  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

vesnare tebi je to treća bebica?

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi, vjerujem da već svi znate da ovu subotu imamo jedno lijepo okupljanje pod nazivom ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST. Vjerujem da ima i oni koji su nažalost predaleko da bi nam se pridružili. Vjerujem da ima i onih koji bi došli, ali se boje da će biti sami, pa kako organizirati prijevoz i tako... Malo se porazgovarajte među sobom, vjerujem da će se neki uspjeti dogovoriti oko prijevoza i tako smanjiti troškove puta. Znate li da dolaze i forumašice s Kvarnera, iz Slavonije? 
Ohrabrite se i pokušajte priupitati ekipu s kojom ste najviše u kontaktu, ekipu s pojedinih klinika...
Ponavljam još jednom, najavljuju nam lijepo vrijeme - dan stvoren za izlet i druženje.
*I još jednom vas SVE molim da akciju podržite promjenom svojih avatara (*kod mene u potpisu možete preuzeti Zajedno Za Plodnost*)
*Od  :Heart:  vam svima hvala!

----------


## vesnare

> vesnare tebi je to treća bebica?


Je draga, ako bude šta. Jednostavno nismo mogli baciti naše smrzliće, a zbog godina i vremenski ograničenog čuvanja malo se požurili s postupkom. Očito moramo svaku dobiti na drugi način da svima damo nadu - Ante je FET, Patricia svježi polustimulirani, a ovaj put smo na sekundarnom IVF-u :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

Hvala,tonili na podsjetniku i na avatarima :Smile:  ja sam dns sastavila mail i poslala ga frendovima i zamolila prosljedivanje.osobno jos trazim zamjenu na poslu,barem od 12 jer bit cu taaakoo blizu.nadam se da je svima dovoljno stalo da dodu.naravno,razumljivo je da nece moci svi zbog daljine i kojeceg:/barem ce bit s nama u mislima

----------


## mari mar

cure moje........baš mi je žao što neću moći doći, ali u mislima ću biti s vama......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

[QUOTE=BigBlue;2125799]

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*5.mjesec: Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Bubimitka81, Melem33, drizl, Mare 85, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, Bab, maza975, darmar, Maybe baby, kameleon, Argente, geceta, Cassie*
  /QUOTE]

ON-GO 05/2012 - Jel ima tko u MB?

----------


## Konfuzija

Prijavljujem pikanje jedne konfuzije u 6. mj.  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Svašta se svašta zanimljivo događa i sprema ovdje zadnjih par dana tako da neću duljiti samo reči da nikako da dočekamo 1dc. Danas smo već na 29dc što nam malo čudno s obzirom da je stimulacija bila pred dva mjeseca ali dobro... Nestrpljivi smo već jako...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam jučer bila kod L., sad sam na klomifenima.. 
Ajmo ispočetka  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam jučer bila kod L., sad sam na klomifenima.. 
> Ajmo ispočetka


Znači ti si krenula.... Polustimulirani znači?  :Smile:  Opet čemo biti par dana razmaka, sretno draga....

Pa i mi smo mislili da čemo u biti isto jučer biti kod njega ali još čekamo....  :Cekam:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Znači ti si krenula.... Polustimulirani znači?  Opet čemo biti par dana razmaka, sretno draga....
> 
> Pa i mi smo mislili da čemo u biti isto jučer biti kod njega ali još čekamo....


Tako je, polustimulirani.. Za sada sve po planu..
Nadajmo se posljednji i vama i nama.. I svima...  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

Prijavljujem se na listu čekalica inseminacij! U ponedjeljak folikumetrija.. nema lijekova, brine me štoperica i sl! grizem nokte

----------


## tikica78

m@tt dragoj kasni? možda zbog ciste a možda je trudna??
bubimitka ti krenula? super , sretno draga !

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt dragoj kasni? možda zbog ciste a možda je trudna??


Mi se vodimo ovim prvim... Na ovo drugo ne želimo još ni pomišljati. He he...  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

m@tt i bubimitka81, nek' vam ovaj put bude dobitni!

----------


## lucija83

Nina32 kad je ultrazvuk jel bio???

----------


## Mery13

I ja sam od danas čekalica bete 08.05....vratili mi tri moje mrvice 2x8st i 6st......mazim bušicu i očekujem veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Za veliku betu svima koji ju cekaju  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ayan

beta negativna.
molim da me se stavi na čekalice za inseminaciju.

svim curama na odbrojavanju, u kojoj god fazi bile, držim fige i šaljem velike zagrljaje podrške.  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Ayan žao mi je...drži se :Love:

----------


## Mery13

> Prijavljujem se na listu čekalica inseminacij! U ponedjeljak folikumetrija.. nema lijekova, brine me štoperica i sl! grizem nokte


Mare 85 nemoj brinuti o štoperici u krajnom slučaju kupit ćeš je sama...cca 150,00kn ali ja se nadam da ćeš ju dobiti..

----------


## milasova8

Ayan  :Sad:   :Sad: ..zao mi je

----------


## nina32

> Nina32 kad je ultrazvuk jel bio???


hej ma tek sam sad došla kući, gužva je bila na klinici totalna. Uglavnom , isplatilo se čekati i opet ugledati to malo srčeko.  Doktorica kaže da je beba prekrižila nogice pa je mm zaključio da je definitivno curica;.).Sad smo u 11 tjednu.

*Ayan*, žao mi je jako, samo hrabro dalje.
Mery13, go, go, go!!!

----------


## tikki

Ayan, žao mi je  :Sad:  

Mery13 ~~~~~ da ti čekanje što brže prođe i da dočekaš veliku betu!

----------


## Mery13

Nina to je sigurno prelijep osjećaj...želim ti sve dobro ovog svijeta i da mala pišuljica i pišuljac nastavi tako lijepo napredovati... :Very Happy: ...hvala na podršci

Tikki hvala :Smile:

----------


## Matko

Matko se javlja Beta negativna.Idemo u prvi postupak  femara 3 * 1 dnevno.od sutra. 8 dc. folikulimetrija.
idemo malo popravit Aih statistiku.

----------


## Mery13

Matko žao mi je :Love: ....želim ti svu sreću u novom postupku...i to je kao što ti kažeš dalje u novi postupak...nema predaje :Klap:

----------


## Loly

Ayan, Matko žao mi je  :Sad: 
Samo hrabro u nove pobjede, sretno vam!!!

----------


## Loly

Mala bu sretno danas  :Kiss: 
Čekamo lipe vijesti od tebe, da napokon neko javi veeeliku betu!!

----------


## tikica78

da neko je zatišje s betama, ajmo cure!

----------


## mostarka86

vedre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Heart: 
javi nam se  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

mostarka vidim da ti se datum bliži  :Smile:  sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## mostarka86

hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## Achi

ja sam otisla danas; sutra sam inace trebala ali bi rezultati bili gotovi tek u ponedjeljak. Rezultat je 103,7; 11. dan nakon transfera (transfer bio 3. dan). Jeli to ok?

----------


## sejla

Drage čekalice, za lijepe bete i još ljepše njihovo duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mrvica7

samo da se javim, cekalica bete 3.5.

----------


## mrvica7

svima saljem pozitivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss: ....

----------


## Mery13

Achi ma to je super....čestitam i samo nek se nastavi lijepo duplati :Smile: ...sretno do kraja

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odlično Achi. Čestitam i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Achi* to je super, sretno dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

Krenulo je, krenulo... Bravo Achi, beta je super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

mrvica7 za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Tikica78 nam je donjela lijepu prognozu~~~~~~~~~~za svibanj....krenulo je s lijepim vijestima :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

nisam mogla dočekati 30.04. danas sam uradila betu, 11 dnt-beta 1,5  :Sad:  
rekli su mi da ponovim i u ponedjeljak, jer je dosta rano danas bilo, ali ja mislim da nema svrhe...žao mi je što kvarim gore lijepe vijesti...
vibram za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~...
idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Aaaaaa mostraka žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

mostarka :Love:  draga  drži se

----------


## tikki

Mostarka, žao mi je  :Love: 

Achi, čestitam! I sretno za dalje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

hvala drage moje na podršci i saosjećanju. čim sam došla kući, odmah sjela za kompjuter da vam javim, jer samo vi možete razumijeti ovu bol. MM mi je umjesto od 1,5 mg lexiliuma, namjerno dao od 3, tako da jedva gledam na oči. odoh malo leči. samo da vas pitam, da li odmah da prekinem uzimati utriće, ili da sačekam do ponedjeljka dok zovnem cito i dr. P?

----------


## corinaII

Mostarka draga moja ovo ti prvi IVF- nažalost neuspješni.Znam kako ti je imam ih več 4 iza sebe a tko zna možda i ovaj 5 ne bude uspješan. Isplači se danas, sutra če več biti bolje. Znam težak je i trnovit ovaj naš put do naše mrvice, a to je nešto što svi želimo najviše na svijetu. Ali vjeruj mi poslije kiše uvijek dolazi sunce i viruj mi sve čemo mi jednoga dana držati svoje prekrasne bebice u naručju. Znaš Bog nas stavlja na kušnju onoliko koliko možemo izdržati.Znam da te boli ovaj neuspjeh ali draga moja sve ima svoj početak i kraj pa tako i ova borba za bebača mora doči kraju što znači da češ i ti imati svoju bebicu u naručju.

----------


## Mery13

Mostarka draga žao mi je....i meni je prvi neuspjeh bio najteži...ali uz svu podršku ovih dragih ženica uspiješ sve...i ja sam trenutno čekalica po četvrti put i znam da na ovom našem putu nema predaje...otuguj draga i vrati se što brže  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Draga,zao mi je ali stavljaj jos utrice do ponedeljka,ja te jos ne micem s liste do tad  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

corinaII , mery13, geceta, hvala vam. užasno  mi je žao što se toliko puta to već sve prošle. ali nekako imam osjećaj, baš kao što mery kaže  daje prvi put najteže, jer tada imaš nerealna očekivanja. i onda te to spusti na zemlju. iskreno, jutros sam to već rekla jednoj našoj rodici da se divim svakome ko to izdrži, ja ne znam odakle crpiti svu snagu i hrabrost za dalje. al želja za bebicom se ne može ni sa čim porediti. zovem cito u ponedjeljak da vidimo šta dalje. nadam se da mi samo neće reči da pravimo veliku pauzu.
hvala vam puno, i vibram do neba da ovaj sada postupak vam bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kaate

žao mi je drži se  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

žao mi je!

----------


## Argente

mostarka draga  :Love: ...jako mi je žao, drž se
i javi nam u pon. što doktor kaže

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (1)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
Thubbe
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.
Đerekica, VV
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
Spodoba, IVF centar, 3.ICSI prirodni
PetraP
sirena28, prirodno u čekanju 1.IVF
28.4 Achi 103,7



Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
23.4 zrinkič - čekamo vijesti
26.4 Tomek1221 - čekamo vijesti
27.4 butterfly101 - čekamo vijesti
27.4 Vedre - čekamo vijesti
30.4 NADA II, corinaII
30.4 mala bu, mostarka86 ( 28.4. 1,5 ),
02.5 dreamgirl, kaate
03.5 tatjana76; vesnare; mrvica7
05.5 Loly
07.5.MalaMa
08.5. Mery13
Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

_gdje ste???_

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
Mare 85 (inseminacija); ayan (inseminacija)
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, lucija83, Laki, Mery13, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, bubimitka81 (polustimulirani); matko (AIH)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

4.mjesec: ivka13, b.a.b.y., sanda1977, Pirica, jo1974, Hoću bebu, hrki, luci07, ivanamaricic, Bluebella, adria13, Reny 76, MARINA25, 1977,
5.mjesec: Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, Bab, maza975, darmar, Maybe baby, kameleon, Argente, geceta, Cassie
6.mjesec: konfuzija; beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera ,

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

----------


## pea

Mostarka a bemu miša :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*mostarka* a sr..e!

----------


## tikica78

mostarka baš mi je žao.. :Love:  znam prvi put je najteže.. glavu gore i biti će plus idući put! :Heart: 
achi čestitam beta je super , samo nek se lijepo dupla!

cure ja još 9 dana brojim do postupka.. ne mogu dočekati!

----------


## sejla

tikice, i svima ostalima koji sitno broje, puno sreće da nam bude predivan svibanjski popis  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Evo jedne bez transfera, moj četverostanični embrij prestao se dijeliti.

----------


## lapača

Pozdrav svima! Evo da i ja prijavim - čekam betu 11.5. - prvi IVF, vraćena 1 blastica.

Svim čekalicama puno sreće!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

ajoj lucija83, jbmu sve, tako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Ajoj lucija83... žao mi je jako  :Love: 

Tikica78 i mi sitno brojimo do početka postupka... Još dva-tri dana. Ne znam kad sam zadnji puta toliko željno čekala M  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

lucija, baš mi žao
a jel se Mury kome javila?

----------


## tikica78

tikki moja predivno ! skupa ćemo .. veselim se i tvom i svom postupku! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

cure pomoć,
danas sam vadila betu i na *16dnt* je *71,8*
nekako mi je premala?šta da radim?

----------


## matahari

nažalost, ne preostaje ti ništa drugo nego čekati...duplanje bete, uzv...sretno!




> cure pomoć,
> danas sam vadila betu i na *16dnt* je *71,8*
> nekako mi je premala?šta da radim?

----------


## Mury

> lucija, baš mi žao
> a jel se Mury kome javila?


Tu sam mare moja.love2:, agonija je trajala i trajala, išla na uzv tri puta u tjedan dana, ali srčeko nije prokucalo. Iz potpisa se vide jadne bete U srijedu u 8 sati kiretaža  :Sad: 
Sretno svima koji čekaju bete, transfere, postupke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja ću vjerojatno odustati i baciti se na posvojenje-mada mislim da i tu neću imati sreće, jer nema ovo više smisla. Da je Božja volja bila da ja rodim, do sada bih rodila, ili u najmanju ruku imala trbuh do zuba, ovako sam sigurna da mi nije suđeno...pokušat ću pronaći sreću na drugi način...

----------


## Mery13

Mury moja draga strašno mi je žao...ovo je stvarno bolna vijest :Love: ...nemam riječi...drži se

----------


## Mery13

Lapača za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lcija žao mi je

Rose za tvoje duplanje bete~~~~~~

Tikica78 sretno u novom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Mury, žao mi je! 	 		 :Crying or Very sad:  
 Znam da je tuga prevelika i zato ti želim da ti se sreća brzo vrati i da vrlo brzo zadovoljno i sretno smiješ! Javi se kad poželiš!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

lucija, gggggggggggrsyyyyyyyyyyykjhbbbbbbbbbbbbb mater! Žao mi je!

----------


## tonili

Mury nemam riječi.
Drž`te se  :Love:

----------


## lapača

Mury draga, jako mi je žao. Nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje, nakon svega što si prošla ne vjerujem da tebe ne čeka sreća.
Nije pošteno. Šaljem ti poljubac i drži se.  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

lucija, mury, žao mi je. držite se...
mury, MM i ja ozbiljno smo pričali, u slučaju da nakon 3-4 puta ne uspijemo sa IVF, posvajamo dijete, zasigurno. naravno, i dalje ćemo pokušavati ostvariti trudnoću, ali mnogi djece na svijetu su sami i žele da imaju roditelje i da budu voljeni i paženi, kao i što mi njih priželjkujemo i zašto to ne ostvariti...
rose, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete...
tikice, sretno u novom postupku  :Smile: 


ja danas zvala dr. P i dogovorili smo se da odmaramo jedan mjesec, u 6.mjesecu kada dobijem menstruaciju da ga zovnem da se dogovorimo oko novog protokola, koji će biti drugačiji (spomenuo je blažu stimulaciju :Undecided: )...idemo dalje u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Mury šta god kažem mislim da ne bi imalo smisla. Ako si ti tako odlučila onda to treba poštovati... Neizmjerno mi je neizmjerno žao.  :Sad:   A ko zna, možda baš sad tamo neka bebica čeka samo vas da se vi aplicirate za posvojenje...  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> Mury nemam riječi.
> Drž`te se


X
grlim te

----------


## linalena

Mury jako je teško, vjerujem, no nadam se i da će se rješenje naći, pa kakvo god ono bilo
pusa veljka

----------


## nina70

Mury, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Nemojte odustati (ni od novog pokušaja ni od posvojenja) eventualno napravite malu pauzu  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Meni je danas 6dnt, prva tri dana sam imala neka laka probadanja i neka lagana bol ko pred mengu u ova zadnja tri dana nema više boli osim kad si stavim utrogestan onda kao da se nešto događa ali ništa drastično, grudi su mi ogromne i bolne, leđa me rasturaju ali to me rastura i inače. Do sad sam svaki put odležala 12 dana do bete, ovaj put sam odlučila ne prikovat se za krevet, lagano se krećem, skuham nešto, sutra sam odlučila prošetat se do centra na kavicu, sve u svemu strašno mi polako prolaze dani i nadam se da su se moje mrve čvrsto ugnjezdile i da će beta ovaj put biti ogromna...

Sretno svima :Kiss:

----------


## lapača

Meni je danas 3dnt, jutros me probudila strašna tupa bol u leđima (u području lopatice), širilo se do želuca, 1 put sam i povratila držalo me par sati, pa se spustilo dolje niže, oko bubrega i to je već bilo podnošljivo i onda odjednom prestalo! Uglavnom, pokušala sam dobiti Cito, nitko se ne javlja. Da li zna netko od vas možemo li popiti kakvu tabletu protiv bololva - tipa lupocet ili sl? Pitam za slučaj da me opet uhvati.

----------


## geceta

Lupocet i paracetamol smijes al ne znam koliko bi ti to uopce pomoglo s ovakvim simptomima :Sad: nadam se da ti se ne bude ponovilo

----------


## anaši1507

evo da se napokon i ja prijavim, sutra mi je 12dc i prvi UZV za sekundarni postupak  :Very Happy: 
ali prije par dana sam prestala piti klavocin onaj od 1 g (one velike tablete) pa me zanima što mislite o tome? da li to ima kakve veze za postupak?

----------


## lapača

> Lupocet i paracetamol smijes al ne znam koliko bi ti to uopce pomoglo s ovakvim simptomimanadam se da ti se ne bude ponovilo


Hvala ti puno na pomoći, nije se ponovilo. Vjerovatno sam iskrivila leđa, grozno spavam.

----------


## kaate

samo da javim betu 17 dan 1194

----------


## mare41

kaate, odlično, čestitam!

----------


## lapača

kaate, čestitam!

----------


## MalaMa

kaate pa to je odlično!! čestitam!!!

ja sam cure luda i neurotična. ne mogu dočekati betu. danas mi je 8dnt, nemam nikakvih naznaka, osim povećanih grudi (od utrića naravno). luda sam!!  :Smile:

----------


## anaši1507

kaate pa to je suuuuuuuuuuuper!!!

----------


## mala bu

> kaate pa to je suuuuuuuuuuuper!!!


potpisujem!!! :Klap:

----------


## Mery13

Kaate odlično...čestitam

----------


## rose

evo mene sa novom betom...
16dnt 71,8
18dnt 138,1

nastavak slijedi,u petak moram ponovo vadit i ić na pregled da se vidi jeli vanmaterična ili biokemijska ili možda kojim čudom u maternici..
ima li ko sa pozitivnim iskustvom ovako male bete?
napokon nakon 5 nula vidim pozitivan broj na nalazu i sad mi je još gore jer neznam šta je

----------


## lapača

> evo mene sa novom betom...
> 16dnt 71,8
> 18dnt 138,1
> 
> nastavak slijedi,u petak moram ponovo vadit i ić na pregled da se vidi jeli vanmaterična ili biokemijska ili možda kojim čudom u maternici..
> ima li ko sa pozitivnim iskustvom ovako male bete?
> napokon nakon 5 nula vidim pozitivan broj na nalazu i sad mi je još gore jer neznam šta je


Ja ti ne znam, ali držim fige da sve bude OK!

----------


## lapača

Meni je danas 4dnt5d, od jučer imam osjećaj da mi gori glava, stalno mi je hladno ali temperature nemam. 
Imam HS pa me "žuljaju" i presjeku jajnici ali ništa strašno, stomak mi je pravi trudnički  :Smile:  
Joj, ko će izdržati do bete?

----------


## mostarka86

kaate, odlično, čestitam...
rose, ja se u to ne razumijem, ali držim fige da sve uspije i da bude četverocifrena beta  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

evo prekrasno je počeo naš svibanj!
kaate čestitam! :Very Happy: 
rose ne gubi nadu može to biti sve ok.. vibramo svom snagom da bude dobro!

----------


## Mare 85

kate četitam ti od srca!
rose možda se samo kasnije implatiralo..pravilno se poduplala za 1 dan..tako da.. ne gubi nadu.. javi obavezno u petak kako je stanje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kate čestitam  :Smile: 
Rose takodjer, beta nije velika ali se lijepo poduplala..  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Bubi kakvo je stanje kod tebe??

----------


## rose

hvala vam cure na podrški,javim se u petak
i nadamo se najboljem...

----------


## pirica

ja prijavljujem da je moj 4.ti stim ivf zavšio bez et-a naime niti jedna od tri js se nije oplodila
ali prijavljujem novi postupak za cca dva tj u vg

----------


## Mery13

Rose ma bit će to sve uredu vidjet ćeš :Smile: ..."a zašto bi nama stvari trebale bit jednostavne?...pa uopće ne strepimo!!! mi jednostavno do naših trudnoča dolazimo bez ikakvih problema!!!! pa eto sad to malo što nas ta beta zeza i drži nas u neizvjesnosti!!!"... katastrofa... pa zar te lijepe vijesti s pozitivnom betom nemogu jednostavno bit lijepe i pravilne u p.m.

MalaMa u potpunosti se slažem s tobom, jednostavno dani ne prolaze..ja kao i jučer nikakvih simptoma, osim povečih i bolnih grudi, malo češće hodočastim na wc...rekla sam da jednostavno ovaj put neću tražiti nikakve simptome ali to je jače od mene, za sad još nisam mjerila samo temperaturu a osjećam je da je tu(znam da utrići djeluju na nju)...tu i tamo osjetin nekakvu laganu bol ali to se ne događa često...drage moje mrvice dajte budite tu ovaj put...

Sretno svim i da zavibriram za što god vam teba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## Mery13

> ja prijavljujem da je moj 4.ti stim ivf zavšio bez et-a naime niti jedna od tri js se nije oplodila
> ali prijavljujem novi postupak za cca dva tj u vg


Pirica draga strašno mi je žao :Love: ...sretno u novom postupku...sretno do neba

----------


## lapača

> ja prijavljujem da je moj 4.ti stim ivf zavšio bez et-a naime niti jedna od tri js se nije oplodila
> ali prijavljujem novi postupak za cca dva tj u vg


Žao mi je, nadam se da je slijedeći dobitan!
Mogu li te pitati kakav ti je slijedeći postupak (nema neke stanke između postupaka)?

----------


## pirica

> Žao mi je, nadam se da je slijedeći dobitan!
> Mogu li te pitati kakav ti je slijedeći postupak (nema neke stanke između postupaka)?


klomifen+menopur+cetrotide
ali ja ti nisam neka koka nesilica ne reagiram baš naj pa eto nema stanke

----------


## kaate

hvala svima

----------


## tikica78

Pirice a bas mi je zao, ali super da mozes odmah u nove pobjede mene čekanje ubija..

----------


## M@tt

> samo da javim betu 17 dan 1194


Čestitam kaate...  :Smile: 




> evo mene sa novom betom...
> 16dnt 71,8
> 18dnt 138,1
> 
> nastavak slijedi,u petak moram ponovo vadit i ić na pregled da se vidi jeli vanmaterična ili biokemijska ili možda kojim čudom u maternici..
> ima li ko sa pozitivnim iskustvom ovako male bete?
> napokon nakon 5 nula vidim pozitivan broj na nalazu i sad mi je još gore jer neznam šta je


Rose to je sad to vidjet češ. Čestitam...  :Smile: 




> ja prijavljujem da je moj 4.ti stim ivf zavšio bez et-a naime niti jedna od tri js se nije oplodila
> ali prijavljujem novi postupak za cca dva tj u vg


Pirica  :Love:

----------


## pirica

nek me netko ispravi ako griješim ali da se u stim. postupku ništa ne oplodi to je neoprostiva greška klinike i biologa

----------


## tikica78

Pirice slažem s tobom , to sam prvo pomislila kad si stavila post..

----------


## lapača

> nek me netko ispravi ako griješim ali da se u stim. postupku ništa ne oplodi to je neoprostiva greška klinike i biologa


Iako se ne razumijem previše, slažem se potpuno s tobom. Mene je najviše toga i bilo strah da nećemo ni doći do transfera.
A šta su ti rekli doktor i biolog, zašto nije došlo do oplodnje?

----------


## tikica78

Ako nisu dovoljno zrele stanice onda je kriv dr. Ako su stanice dobre onda je kriv biolog ispravite me ako grijesim..
Ali bas od 3 nijedna..

----------


## pirica

> Iako se ne razumijem previše, slažem se potpuno s tobom. Mene je najviše toga i bilo strah da nećemo ni doći do transfera.
> A šta su ti rekli doktor i biolog, zašto nije došlo do oplodnje?


oni su u šoku i ne znaju šta se desilo

----------


## zmajica

Pirice draga, žao mi je.
Ljubi L. pusu šalje J.

----------


## dreamgirl

Da se i ja javim, kod mene jos jedan neuspjeh.
Nije bilo potrebe za vadjenjem bete nakon negativnog testa danas dosla menga.

*Kaate* cestitam ti od srca. Ovakve vijesti mi daju snagu za dalje.

*Rose* nadam se da ce sve biti u redu.

*Pirica* zao mi je. Ja sam low responde pa sam pitala doktora kakva je vjerovatnost da ne dodje do oplodnje? odgovorio mi je da je to gotovo nemoguce. I meni je ovo cudno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

kod mene danas prazan folikul na punkciji, sad čekamo novi zakon

----------


## pirica

> Pirice draga, žao mi je.
> Ljubi L. pusu šalje J.


 :Smile:  tnx
eto sve je moguće i mislim da sam sad doživila sve što se može doživit od ne imanja js do bez et-a
*Mala Mimi*

----------


## lapača

> oni su u šoku i ne znaju šta se desilo


Ako lupam bezveze, nemoj se ljutiti - ali ako su vidili da se nije desila oplodnja ni jedne js, zar ne mogu napraviti naknadno oplodnju pomoću icsi?

----------


## pirica

> Ako lupam bezveze, nemoj se ljutiti - ali ako su vidili da se nije desila oplodnja ni jedne js, zar ne mogu napraviti naknadno oplodnju pomoću icsi?


eee al jučer je bio praznik zar ne...

----------


## tonili

pirice  :Sad:

----------


## lapača

> eee al jučer je bio praznik zar ne...


da, u pravu si, s***e. Prestrašno!

----------


## eva133

Pirice baš mi je žao. Za tebe uvijek mislim da ćeš biti trudna, ali uvijek nešto...
Drži se i nadam se da te tvoja sreća čeka u vg.

----------


## tikki

Pirice baš mi je žao... katastrofa, da se baš ni jedna nije oplodila  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kaate, čestitam! I sretno za dalje!

Rose, nadam se da još može sve izići na dobro. Držim fige!

Tužnice, šaljem veliki  :Love:  držite se!

----------


## geceta

Pirice,zao mi je ali bas i nije u redu traziti krivca. 15% stanica se jednostavno ne oplodi. Radili su jucer zar ne? 
Naravno da je dobro promijeniti i kliniku i doktora i zelim to svu srecu svijeta,da tamo od prve uspijes!

----------


## Matko

Kate i Rose čestitam

----------


## Matko

> Kate i Rose čestitam


Mary 13 sretno..vjerujem da ce biti pozzzzzitivno.I svima ostalima drzite se i zelim vam normalne pozitivne bete.KisiĆ!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi kakvo je stanje kod tebe??


Tikica kod mene sve super za sada.. Imam 4 folikula i super endometrij kaže L. Dodao mi je i 6 gonala, vidjet ćemo šta će danas reći.
Punkcija će biti u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak..
Kad ti startaš?

----------


## Mury

Pirice, znam tično kako se osjećaš, meni se isto desilo u 05/2010, imala 3j.s. ( klomifen+gonal), i niti jedna se nije oplodila, taj neuspjeh mi je definitivno najteže pao...nikakvog objašnejnja nisma dobila, ali ja pak sumnjam da su mi tada j.s. bile nezrele, jer mi je punkcija tada bila 12 DC (subota), oni nedjelje ne rade, pa su me požurili. Inače je kod mene punkcija 14 ili15 DC.  Mada, ipak nema niti pravila, ovaj zadnji postupak mi je (klomifen+menopur+cetrortide) opet punkcija bila 12DC, 3j.s., dvije se oplodile, jedna se mrva primila, i jučer iskiretirana  :Crying or Very sad: 
Kaate, to se zove beturina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~!!! Ja se ubuduće neću niti radovati ako mi prva beta nije preko 1000, svaka manja kod mene završava neuspjehom!
Rose~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~do neba za najbolji mogući ishod!!!

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Matko

Dreamgirl žao mi je.

----------


## Kadauna

Mury  :Sad:  grlim te ali me obradovao ujedno tvoj post, čitam da ipak razmišljaš o sljedećim betama, nema predaje!!!

----------


## pirica

> Pirice,zao mi je ali bas i nije u redu traziti krivca. 15% stanica se jednostavno ne oplodi. Radili su jucer zar ne? 
> Naravno da je dobro promijeniti i kliniku i doktora i zelim to svu srecu svijeta,da tamo od prve uspijes!


u stimulaciji je po meni takva stvar ne dopustiva, i ić na 3js radit klasični ivf, mislim imam ja popriličnog staža na toj klinici, a tek ponašanje nakon svega e to je bio šlag na kraju, a uvijek sam ih branila i tražila izgovore, i neću se uopće prepucavat na forumu

----------


## Mury

> Mury  grlim te ali me obradovao ujedno tvoj post, čitam da ipak razmišljaš o sljedećim betama, nema predaje!!!


 :Love: ...vidjet ću na jesen hoću li imati snage za dalje, za sada sam napisala zahtjev za posvojenje,potvrde o podobnosti za posvojenje smo dobili još adresirati i poslati na Centre...ipak ne vjerujem da je moje tijelo sposobno iznjeti trudnoću do kraja...naparavit će mi napokon kariotipizaciju ploda, pa ću možda biti malo pametnija nakon tog rezultata da li ići dalje...

----------


## geceta

> u stimulaciji je po meni takva stvar ne dopustiva, i ić na 3js radit klasični ivf, mislim imam ja popriličnog staža na toj klinici, a tek ponašanje nakon svega e to je bio šlag na kraju, a uvijek sam ih branila i tražila izgovore, i neću se uopće prepucavat na forumu


 oprosti ako si se uvrijedila ali nisi spominjala njihovo ponasanje, mislim da bi mnogima bilo dobro to spomenuti, da sve znamo na sto moramo paziti. I znam da si ih uvijek hvalila i ako sam dobro pohvatala i tvoja L je zaceta na VV. Nisam se ni ja htjela prepucavati, jednostavno bez objasnjenja se ono cinilo kao napad na njih i ono, nisu radili, ovo ono, a radili su kad su mnogi od nas jeli grah okolo. Voljela bih znati sto je bilo...
 Ja osobno mislim da nije dobar niti stav koji mnogi ovdje imaju da je doktor svemoguci i da je on drugi tata djeteta bla bla, meni to nije normalno i mnogi ce se uvrijediti i na to ali doista mislim da je trenutak bitan i dal su tada stanice spremne i hoce li se sve poklopiti. Ispricavam ti se jos jednom, ja se doista nisam mislila prepucavati i od <3 ti zelim da na VG uspijes od prve.

----------


## vesnare

prijavljujem negativan test 9. dan nakon 5.dnevnog transfera - što reći, imamo dvoje dječice, a kad se dogovorimo s dr.idemo i po preostale smrzliće.
Svim tužnicama virtualan zagrljaj, a čekalicama mnoštvo vibri...

----------


## mrvica7

također prijavljujem negativan test...svim čekalicama puuuuuuuuuno uspjeha i pozitivne vibre...

----------


## geceta

nikako dobit neke dobre vijesti  :Sad:  zao mi je, cure

----------


## Mali Mimi

> u stimulaciji je po meni takva stvar ne dopustiva, i ić na 3js radit klasični ivf, mislim imam ja popriličnog staža na toj klinici, a tek ponašanje nakon svega e to je bio šlag na kraju, a uvijek sam ih branila i tražila izgovore, i neću se uopće prepucavat na forumu


Pirice znam kako ti je, i meni je bilo nekako najgore (a svašta sam prošla i ja) da mi nitko nije dao neki suvisli odgovor kad se ni moja j.s. nije oplodila sve je bilo OK lagana stimulacija 4,5, folikula i od tog 1 j.s. koja se nije oplodila. I jasno da se ne oplodi svaka, ali kao prvo čudno mi je bilo zašto toliki folikuli prazni a onda neoplođena j.s. I tad sam tražila doktora neke odgovore ali nažalost on nije uopće bio upućen u to da nemamo transfera a kamoli još da je znao jel bila js. prezrela ili nezrela. Mislim meni je to bila točka na i...nakon toga promjenili smo kliniku i došli do nekih odgovora. Još uvijek nisam trudna ali barem bolje reagiram na ljekove pa valjda će i do tog doći. Najgore je kad se ne možeš maknuti s mjesta eto u mom slučaju bilo je dosta otkazanih transfera.
Pirice vidim da si imala trudnoću i vjerojatno će ti uspjeti ponovo

----------


## tikica78

a joj miša mu i negativnim testovima i betama.. ali ne damo se jel tako?
idemo dalje, u nove pobjede..

Bubi ja krećem idući tjedan čekam da dobijem..

----------


## strategija

vesnare i mrvica7 žao mi je zbog negativnih testova ali neka ipak beta suprotno pokaže!
tikica navijam za tebe, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

> vesnare i mrvica7 žao mi je zbog negativnih testova ali neka ipak beta suprotno pokaže!
> tikica navijam za tebe, sretno


potpisujem u cijelosti

----------


## corinaII

evo da se i ja javim, moja beta je jučer bila 6.1. :Crying or Very sad: ..... idemo u sekundarni u 6mj.

----------


## Mare 85

Danas odradila svoj 2 AIH! Od sad sam čekalica!

----------


## Mery13

aaaaaa CorinaII strašno mi je žao :Love: ...drži se draga...da li moraš ponovo vaditi betu s obzirom da ti je 6.1

----------


## Mery13

> Danas odradila svoj 2 AIH! Od sad sam čekalica!


nek i ovdje zavibriram za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Mery rekao je doktor da je ponovim, mada meni nije jasno zašto jer je premala za bilo što. A evo sad mi je i  počela stizati M.tako da je ipak neču ponavljati.

----------


## lapača

> evo da se i ja javim, moja beta je jučer bila 6.1...... idemo u sekundarni u 6mj.


 :Love:

----------


## darmar

Uh, koji tužan pogled na ovu stranicu, Mrvica, CorinaII želim Vam da skupite snagu za dalje, vaša bebica čeka na vas :Love: 
Kaate to se zove beturina, čestitam :Smile: ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da se sve naše bete ugledaju na tvoju :Smile: 
Rose sretno sutra, ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da se beta uredno dupla!

Nama ujutro sekundarni, muž daje svoj skromni doprinos, nadamo se da će biti koji komad i da će se koja stanica oploditi. Svaki trenutak, strah od neuspijeha je sve veći, al ipak se nadamo da ćemo konačno dočekati naš transfer koji ove godine nikako da dođe... :Rolling Eyes: 

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨sretno svim čekalicama!
Mojoj Mury  :Heart: !

----------


## anaši1507

Darmar  Sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

*darmar*  :Love: ,i milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~da napokon dočekate ET i betu za pamćenje!!!
Mrvica i CorinaII,držite se cure, i skupite snagu za dalje, znam da je teško, ali život jednostavno kao da mora ponekad biti tako okrutan  :Sad: 
Svima ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~!!!

----------


## mare41

Mury :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

Darmar sretno :Smile: 

Corina draga stvarno mi je žao :Love: 

Mury ti si jedno prekrasno biće...hvala na svim potporama koje nam pružaš u ovim teškim trenucima :Kiss: ...želim ti da što prije nađeš snage za dalje kao što je Corina napisala "u životu nije važno koliko puta padneš, već koliko si se puta spreman dignuti"...evo draga želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta i da nam se brzo oporaviš i vratiš  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Mury draga čuvaj se,odmori i nadji snage za dalje(ja znam da je ima u tebi)
mrvice,corina žao mi je
Mare85 sretno i da bude dobitni AIH
pirice,vesnare nadala sam se da će biti drugačiji ishod :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

evo da vam ovdje javim jednu lijepu priču.. danas je moja tetka (45 godina) rodila prekrasnu i zdravu djevojčicu.
Uspio im je IVF iz 5 puta...NIKADA nemojte odustajati i gubiti nadu...pustite brojke,godine, statistike-imajte srce i nadu!

----------


## tikica78

prekrasno Mare..dobro si rekla najvažnije je nikada ne odustati!

----------


## MalaMa

evo da vam javim da je moja beta 10dnt 0.1

----------


## lapača

Mala Ma, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

> evo da vam javim da je moja beta 10dnt 0.1


a žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## tatjana76

Prosto nemogu da vjerujem koliko tužnih vjesti, da se više plašim i doći na forum.
Svima tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i hrabro naprijed.
I da malo razbijem ove crne oblake, juče sam vadila betu i ona je pozitivna 13 dnt 756.
Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih vibracija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

MalaMa isplači se, odtuguj a onda u nove pobjede do bebice  :Love:

----------


## lapača

tatjana76, čestitam!!! Napokon dobre vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## anaši1507

tatjana76 čestitam trebae su nam dobre vijesti!!!

----------


## Mery13

MalaMa žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Mala Mu žao mi je
tatjana čestitam

----------


## Mery13

tatjana76 cestitam :Very Happy: ..prekrasne vijesti...sretno do kraja

----------


## Bab

tatjana, bravo za lijepu ß i sretno i mirno do kraja :Smile: 

cure tužnice (mrvice,corina, Malama) žao mi je :Sad: 
doći će valjda i naših 5 minuta

A ja prijavljujem da je danas pao prvi uzv za naš sekundarni postupak.
imamo 2 smrznute JS, pa idemo isprobat kakva je naša sreća :Undecided: 

u ponedjeljak sam opet na "promatranju" pa ćemo možda bit pametniji.

Sretno cure svima u postupcima ( i dečkima narafski želim sreću :Smile:  )

----------


## kaate

> samo da javim betu 17 dan 1194


beta 19 dan 2554

----------


## rose

cure evo i mene,
16dnt 71,8
18dnt 138,1
*20dnt* 390,7

prvi UZV u četvrtak 10.05 pa ćemo vidit na čemu smo,nadam se da je bila samo kasnija implatacija i da je moja beba tu,samo ko će izdržat do četvrtka neznam uhhhh

tatjana čestitam!
mery13,mostarka86 hvala na podršci :Smile:

----------


## lapača

kaate i rose čestitam! Želim vam mirnu trudnoću.  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

MalaMa :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

hvala na podršci! dobro sam, živa sam  :Smile:  bit će drugi put

----------


## tikica78

joj koliko raznih vijesti
mala ma jako mi je žao , ali idemo dalje!
rose, kaate, tatjana presretna sam zbog vas :Very Happy:  bravo curke!

Bab lijepa moja želim ti puno sreće! vjeruj u čuda! nakon kiše dolazi sunce..tako i za nas.. :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

> joj koliko raznih vijesti
> mala ma jako mi je žao , ali idemo dalje!
> rose, kaate, tatjana presretna sam zbog vas bravo curke!
> 
> Bab lijepa moja želim ti puno sreće! vjeruj u čuda! nakon kiše dolazi sunce..tako i za nas..


potpisujem..pusa svima

----------


## darmar

rose i kaate čestitke na duplajućim betama :Smile: 
tatjana super :Smile: 

Mala Ma žao mi je, super da imaš snage za dalje!

----------


## darmar

evo nas na žalost s tužnim, negdje u podsvijesti očekivanim, a opet ne rezultatom. opet veliko ništa, ni jedan komad se nije pojavio, spermiji su zakazali totalno. bili smo u totalnom psihičkom kaosu, prvo svjesni da se može i to dogoditi, onda nevjerica, razočarenje, tuga. sada borba između srca i razuma, srce hoće bebu i želi dalje, al razum neda, pita se ima li smisla boriti se, kako Mury kaže, s vjetrenjačama... na žalost nada je umrla,(voljela bi da nije, al...) snage više nemamo...da nije zamrznutih stanica ovo bi bio kraj još jedne tužne priče :Sad:  (oprostite što sam ovako sumorna)

----------


## Mery13

kaate i rose bete su vam prekrasne...sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

darmar stvarno tužno...odmorite malo...ali ne odustajte nikako...molim te nemoj gubiti nadu :Love:

----------


## tikki

Darmar grlim te jako... ne gubi nadu  :Love:  
Mala Ma zao mi je  :Sad:  no svaka cast za stav i pozitivu. Drugi put mora biti dobitan!
Mrvica, corinaII, drzite se cure.
Rose nadam se da ce cetvrtak donjeti dobre vijesti!
Kaate i tatjana  :Very Happy:  prekrasne bete! Zelim vam svu srecu do kraja.

Bab, sretno sretno ~~~~ za male borce!
Mury  :Heart: 

Mi smo vec drugi dan u pikalicama. Svaki put kad pripremam inekciju sam tak happy sto je postupak napokon poceo i sto imam osjecaj da se nesto aktivno dogadja.

----------


## mostarka86

*rose, kaate, tatjana* , čestitam, to su prelijepe vijesti, konačno nešto pozitivno u ovih mjesec dana... divno  :Heart: 
tužnice drage, corina, darmar, mala ma, čuvajte mi se, skupite snage za dalje, i držite se  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za vas...

----------


## tikica78

darmar, mogu misliti kako se osjećaš.. nakon toliko postupaka..ali vjeruj draga vjeruj da će jednom doći i vaš dan..
znam da se sad čini kao da nema smisla , ali mila moja nema smisla odustati od svoga djeteta.. ako imaš snage odmori se i nastavi borbu..

tikki bockalice naša! ja počinjem za kojih 5 dana jedva čekam :Very Happy: ! sretno draga!

----------


## Mali Mimi

*darmar* odmorite od svega kao prvo, znam da ste sad ljuti i razočarani i ovo nije tren za donošenje nekih odluka.
Ima nas puno tu koji se borimo s vjetrenjačama, ja sam upravo bila na 11 IVF/ICSU u kojem nije bilo j.s. i slično se tako osjećam, ali šta je tu je idemo dalje a do idućeg puta odmaramo

----------


## M@tt

Samo nakratko da se javim i da vas pozdravim te da tužnicama dam  :Love:  i da si uzmu vremena za tugovanje, a onda hrabro naprijed. 

Čestitam na pozitivnim betama cure...

----------


## geceta

M@tt sve uvijek lijepo sroci :Smile: 
Ja danas pijem zadnji yasmin i onda cekam :Smile: )
Nova lista ujutro

----------


## Mury

darmar :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.
Đerekica, VV
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
sirena28, prirodno u čekanju 1.IVF
28.4 Achi 103,7

SVIBANJ 2012.
kaate
tatjana76
rose

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
23.4 zrinkič - čekamo vijesti
26.4 Tomek1221 - čekamo vijesti
27.4 butterfly101 - čekamo vijesti
27.4 Vedre - čekamo vijesti
30.4 NADA II - čekamo vijesti
30.4 mala bu -čekamo vijesti
05.5 Loly - čekamo vijest
08.5. Mery13
11.5. lapača ( 1.IVF )
Mare 85 ( AIH )

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

_gdje ste???
_
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
tikica 78 (punkcija); Bubimitka81 (punkcija); ayan (inseminacija)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
tikki, BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, lucija83, Laki, Mery13, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bab (sekundarni), črkica, suncica, dino84, bubimitka81 (polustimulirani); matko (AIH); anaši1507(sek)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

4.mjesec: ivka13, b.a.b.y., sanda1977, jo1974, Hoću bebu, hrki, luci07, ivanamaricic, Bluebella, adria13, Reny 76, MARINA25, 1977, - _javite se da znamo što je s Vama_
5.mjesec: Bubimitka81, Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, Bab, maza975, darmar, Maybe baby, kameleon, Argente, geceta, Cassie, pirica- ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII(sekundarni), konfuzija; beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera , mostarka 86
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


Dragi moji, 
 molim ako itko ima novosti od sljedećih da javi pa da možemo updateat listu kako spada: zrinkič, Tomek1221, butterfly101, Vedre, NADA II, mala bu i Loly od kojih čekamo betu te što je s ivka13, b.a.b.y., sanda1977, jo1974, Hoću bebu, hrki, luci07, ivanamaricic, Bluebella, adria13, Reny 76, MARINA25, 1977 koji su na popisu za on go u 4.mj. 
 Zahvaljujem svima unaprijed!
svim tužnicama veliki  :Love: , svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, svim pozitvnim betama  :Klap:

----------


## tetadoktor

prijavljujem postupak u svibnju u Viliju. trenutno na microgynonu do 12.5. pa po kratkom protokolu Menopur/GonalF/Cetrotide na ICSI  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Geceta evo da pomognem!

Tomek1221 ß2,5
butterfy 7dnt dobila M
loly 8dnt dobila M
nada II 13dnt dobila M

----------


## Mery13

Evo geceta i verde je napisala nema uspjeha!

ja brojim još jedan dan a onda očekujem prekrasnu betu

svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

joj Mery 13, hvala ti puno!!! sljedeca lista ce kroz koji dan da se sad odmah ne ponavaljam ali automatski ispravljam kod sebe i jedva cekam staviti te na listu trudnica !!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mery puno sreće ti želim, čekam s nestrpljenjem tvoju betu! :Smile: 

geceta draga ja još nisam ni počela s postupkom čekam M za koji dan , s vidim stavila si me u čekalicu punkcije.. ali mogu ja i tamo ostati nije loše :Very Happy:  sviđa mi se..

----------


## geceta

A ja skuzila da se punkcija blizi kroz koji dan! :Smile:  jedva cekam stavit te gore na popis,kam i pripadas

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Tikice...ja se ovaj put osjećam super...jučer i danas imam neku laganu tupu bol ne onako ko pred M...sve u svemu jedva čekam utorak imam neki dobar osjećaj iskreno se nadam da nisam u krivu...mora da su se moje mrve dobro ugnjezdile ali nek ja ipak pričekam utorak. :Kiss:  tebi želim svu sreću u novom postupku

----------


## lapača

Mery13 ~~~~~~ za VELIKU, VELIKU betu!

----------


## adria13

ja se javljam  :Smile:  postupak počeo u travnju, 1. IVF, čekam betu 19.05.

----------


## geceta

Svakako te dodajem na sljedecu listu,hvala sto si javila i ~~~~~~~~~~ da te sto prije dodajem medu svibanjske trudnice

----------


## adria13

hvala puno!

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Lapača :Smile: 

Adria13 za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje ja noćas jedva da sam nešto spavala, cijelu noć se okretala po krevetu svako malo pogledavala na sat... nekakvi snovi katastrofa,a onda usljedi bol kao da ću dobit koja se smiri relativno brzo... dragi mi ujutro veli da sam nešto pričala u snu, sva se preznojila užas evo sad mjerila temperaturu i ona 37,6(nije sigurno od utrogestana jer ga još danas nisam stavila)...nadam se da to neće ugroziti moje mrvice za koje sam sigurna da su tu...sutra ću konačno riješiti svoje strahove...sve vas ljubim :Kiss:

----------


## rose

Mery13 jedva čekamo tvoju betu :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta treba!!!!
prijavljujem sekundarni ivf- 3js, danas prvi uzv, folikul brzo napreduje- 8dc 16 14!
pa ćemo vidjeti kako će biti dalje...nadamo se da će biti "par" pokretnih spermija i da će js preživjeti odmrzavanje!
huh---koliko podudarnosti je potrebno da se sve to ostvari...ali ipak...nada umire posljednja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

*kameleon* krenulo je super pa nekatako i završi ....sretno

----------


## mala bu

Mery sretno od srca za sutrašnju betu!!! :Wink: 

I  da zamolim da me stavite na listu za travanj- nakon pozitivne bete 28.04.-138, 30.04.- 290, 02.05.-549...za sada smo u iščekivanju 1. uzv-a...i da, postupak je bio na SD-u ( da im malo popravim statistiku ).... :Grin:

----------


## Mare 85

Mery ma trudna si! Tolika temp danima je samo dobar znak! Jedva čekam sutra................

----------


## Konfuzija

Pitanjce za ekipu koja je sada u postupku: treba li i dalje psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?

----------


## milasova8

> Pitanjce za ekipu koja je sada u postupku: treba li i dalje psihološko i pravno savjetovanje?


treba,skroz dok se zakon ne promjeni

----------


## Bab

Curke, 
ja se odjavljujem s liste za ovaj mjesec. prekidamo postupak zbog nekvalitetnog endometrija.
Ponovo sam u akciji 2 dc krajem ovog mjeseca...možda ćemo imati više sreće.

pusa svima i sretno sa betama :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

> Mery ma trudna si! Tolika temp danima je samo dobar znak! Jedva čekam sutra................


Mare ma riječi ti se pozlatile :Smile:

----------


## Matko

Matko je ovde,sutra bi mi treba biti 1 AIH,javim vam se kako je prošlo.

----------


## Mery13

> Mery sretno od srca za sutrašnju betu!!!
> 
> I  da zamolim da me stavite na listu za travanj- nakon pozitivne bete 28.04.-138, 30.04.- 290, 02.05.-549...za sada smo u iščekivanju 1. uzv-a...i da, postupak je bio na SD-u ( da im malo popravim statistiku )....


mala bu hvala ti :Kiss: ...sretno na uzv... želim ti svu sreću do kraja :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

*Mery 13*- i meni ti je bila ista temperatura ko tebi, još me cure zezale da je viroza posrijedi tak da mislilm da ti je to -TO!!!

----------


## Mery13

> Matko je ovde,sutra bi mi treba biti 1 AIH,javim vam se kako je prošlo.


sretno Matko

----------


## tikica78

sretno Matko !
mala bu ipak je sve ok.. super!  :Very Happy: 
Bab a srX ! a dobro ideš krajem mjeseca! 

Mery ne brini se to je sve ok ! imam i ja osjećaj da si ti nama trudnica samo takva! :Klap:

----------


## adria13

Mery13 ~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu 
svima ostalima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Evo i mene, malo sam se povukla nakon što sam prokrvarila 8 dnt, tribalo mi je malo da dođem k sebi, sad malo odmora priko lita, napuniti baterije i već se kuju planovi za jesen  :Smile: 
*Matko, Adria, Kameleon* sretnooo!
*Mery* sretno, vibram za betu!!!
*Mala bu* sretno na uzv!

----------


## Mare 85

loly  :Love: 
za lijepo i bezbrižno ljeto i plodnu jesen!

----------


## Mery13

hvala drage moje...mala bu, tikica, adria, loly...ljubim vas sveeeeee :Kiss:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mene, danas obavljen transer dva osmostanična embrija beta 22.5.  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

maybe baby wooow super su ti mrvice! Sad će biti sure baby he he

----------


## MalaMa

maybe baby sretno!
loly jesi bila na dogovoru na sd? kakvo je stanje gore?

----------


## Loly

Ej MalaMa nisam još bila na dogovoru, još se mislimo da li da odemo u 9. mj negdi privatno ili da opet probamo na SD, jer ko zna kad ćemo doći na red!! Mislili smo jedan prirodnjak u 7. mj a evo cure kažu da to ne rade više, tako da ne znam ni sama. Ti si gori u sridu?
Ajde javi nam lipe vijesti, nadam se da se stanje s lijekovima popravilo! Sretnoooo  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

loly, javim u srijedu čim stignem o situaciji. ne vjerujem da se stanje s lijekovima popravilo i razmišljam kao i ti o privatnom. ne znam samo jel mi se isplati trošit lovu za aih ili da bolje skupljamo za ivf.
vidjet ću u sri što kažu o listi.

----------


## mari mar

Cure moje i ja razmišljam da pokušam negdje privatno...... dok ne dobijem lijekove na jesen...

 MalaMa mislim da je privatno bolje ići na IVF!  :Yes:

----------


## tikica78

sve je bolje od čekanja i tapkanja u mjestu..

----------


## milasova8

Meni je isto prvi postupak tek u 10 mj.i ozbiljno razmisljamo o IVF u Betaplus centru..imamo bas sve potrebne papire ..samo nam treba nekih desetak tisuca,jel?

----------


## Mery13

> Evo mene, danas obavljen transer dva osmostanična embrija beta 22.5.


za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~i da ti dani do bete sto brže prođu

----------


## Matko

Mary 13 neka osvane i novi dan i ti napoko ugledaš plusić na testu za trudnoću,i ljepu veliku Betu.sa sve ostale koje nešto iščekujete u bilokojoj fazi postupka sretno i s B Blagoslovom.
Jako sam nervozna danas pred Aih,ajme...baš sam trtaroš. :Cekam: .

----------


## tikica78

Mery sretno! čekamo te s ogromnom betom!

----------


## Brunaa

Draga gaceta želim ti puno strpljenja u tvojoj bitki sa beštijom  :Wink:  ps. pripremi si "napitak" čim prije.

A ja sam od jučer po prvi puta pikalica, čak sam se i sama piknula prvi put  :Smile:  konačno u postupku!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mery13 nadam se da ćeš nam javiti ogromnu betu danas  :Smile: 

Maybe baby sretno i tebi za ogromnu betu..

Nadam se da ćemo popraviti listu za svibanj, ova od travnja je nekako slabašna u usporedbi s ožujkom....

Ja očekujem transfer sutra ili prekosutra, čekam da me L. nazove... (jučer je bila punkcija, od početna 4 folikula, na kraju smo dobili 6 jajnih stanica)..

----------


## tikica78

Bubi odlična vijest! baš sam sretna zbog tebe! javi čim bude transfer!

----------


## sejla

Za nove lijepe vijesti i za veeeeeeeliku listu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !!!!!!!

----------


## geceta

hvala ti, draa Brunaa, upravo se spremam po cesnjak  :Smile:  nadam se ipak necem pozitivnom
listica ce vjerojatno krajem tjedna pa te stavljam na listu pikalica. btw, i ja se spremam ovaj put sama pikat  :Smile:  nemam pojma kak, ali budem, ak mogu sve drugo, mogu i to

----------


## đerekica

> Za nove lijepe vijesti i za veeeeeeeliku listu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!!!!!


potpisujem Sejlu... :Smile:

----------


## lapača

Mery13 čekamo tvoju veliku betu!  :Klap:

----------


## Mare 85

Mery čekammmo !

----------


## corinaII

Mery :Heart:  za veliku betu :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

:Very Happy: Drage moje beta 12 dan 372...ja trudna... :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

> Drage moje beta 12 dan 372...ja trudna...


čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Cestitke!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mery, čestitam!!! S uživanjem sam pratila tvoju trudničku intuiciju, daj reci, jel pao koji test prije? Veselimo se s tobom!

----------


## lapača

Mery13  :Very Happy:

----------


## kata.klik

čestitke i od mene  :Smile:   a ja bi među čekalice  :Smile: )) pripremamo se za jesen i na FET  :Smile: )

----------


## tikica78

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  toooo!!! kako sam happy zbog tebe Mery13!

----------


## Loly

Mery evo i odi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Mery13 čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

Mery13 čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jupiiiii Mery, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. Želim ti lijepu školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

Mery13 čestike od srca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## milasova8

Mary13,cijelo jutro gledam da objaviš betu!!! kao što rekoh,ništa manje nisam očekivala!!!
Čestitam od srca ,jaaaakkkooo sam sretna zbog vas ,samo mirno do kraja!!!

----------


## Mare 85

> Drage moje beta 12 dan 372...ja trudna...


Plačem.... presretna sam zbog tebe!
Znala sam da si trudna imala si tako lijepe simptome!
Bravo za Sd napokon malo lijepih vijesti odozgo!
Mery čuvaj se, nek te maze i paze! Velike PUSE :Heart:

----------


## andream

Mery, čestitam.
 Kato, neka bude sretan FET i još bar jedno djetešce  :Yes:  puse našem imenjaku.

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje hvala vam od srca...svima, svima...tolko sam sretna...ma puknut ću od sreće...pusa svima a najveće mom doktoru Baumanu i biologici Dariji Hafner  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

> Drage moje hvala vam od srca...svima, svima...tolko sam sretna...ma puknut ću od sreće...pusa svima a najveće mom doktoru Baumanu i biologici Dariji Hafner


draga moja,još malo ćeš nam izgledat kao i tvoj avatar!!! koja sreća!!! Uživaj!!!!!!

----------


## anaši1507

> Drage moje beta 12 dan 372...ja trudna...


Mery čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Mery čestitam! :Very Happy: 
Kato vibram za dobitni FET

----------


## Mery13

Mare hvala ti, nisam radila testić draga, nisam ga radila ni jednom, jednostavno ovo je bilo drugačije nego prošlih puta, prva tri do četri dana osjetila neke lagane bolove, grudi ogromne...onda usljedilo zatišje od četri dana ama baš ništa osim velikih cickica...osmi dan cicke se vratile u normalu onako ko pred mengu, pojavio se neki čudan okus u ustima kao da sam sažvakala neko željezo, tu i tamo jednom do dva puta na dan bol ko pred mengu ali završi u roku minute...i evo 12 dnt prekrasna beta kakvu sam i priželjkivala...pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

Mery tebi je danas 12dpt? o pa dosta je velika beta za 12dpt!
mogli bi biti i twinsi! iako znamo da nema tu pravila..

----------


## đerekica

Mery13 čestitam i sretno do kraja :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

> Mery tebi je danas 12dpt? o pa dosta je velika beta za 12dpt!
> mogli bi biti i twinsi! iako znamo da nema tu pravila..


 tikice tebi posebna hvala na podršci želim ti da što prije dodeš do svoje bebice samo hrabro dalje, da draga mogli bi biti blizančeki a nek bude kako mora bit...šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

blizanci su dvostruka sreća, želim ti samo nek te prati do kraja i da ti od danas svi dani budu ispunjeni srećom  i da nam grliš svoje dijete /dječicu.. :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mari mar

Mery13 čestitke od  :Heart: !!!
Sad samo uživaj..... :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Matko

wooooooooooohuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu to Mary 13..čestitke.

----------


## Matko

Prijaljujem da sam od danas čekalice BETE.Moj 1 Aih je prošao ok.

----------


## crvenkapica77

postavit cu i ovdje ovo pitanje  ako tko  zna  odg.  

**mene zanima kako to ide kasnije sa parcipacijom i sifrom 69 kad ostanes trudan i izgubis bebu u 21tj ? 
ja hocu radit briseve i sad 
nesto kompliciraju , kazu 6 tj od poroda sam oslobođena parcipacije i onda placam !! 
sta je sad to ?? sta nisam vise neplodna tj. mm ?? gdje je nestala dijagnoza sterilitet ? 
jel zna tko odgovorit , slicna situacija ?

----------


## Mery13

> Prijaljujem da sam od danas čekalice BETE.Moj 1 Aih je prošao ok.


Matko sretno za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lapača

> Prijaljujem da sam od danas čekalice BETE.Moj 1 Aih je prošao ok.


Matko sretno  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

I ovdje čestitam, da ne promakne  :Smile:  Čestitam Mery.....  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Matko, sretno u isčekivanju  bete i da nam i ti obajviš neku krasnu brojčicu  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

mery 13, ovo su prelijepe vijesti, čestitammmmmm  :Kiss: **
matko, sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*Mery* bravo za tebe!  :Smile:  Predivna beta!

Svim čekačima i čekalicama puno strpljenja i sreće!

----------


## tikki

Mery prekrasna beta! Bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## adria13

Mery13 čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

U Meryinu betu uopće nisam sumnjala!Čestitke!!!

----------


## sanda1977

mery čestitam...

----------


## Bab

draga moja kapice,
nisam baš bila u istoj situaciji kao ti ali ja sam nakon kiretaže najnormalnije kod svoje giničke nastavila dobivati uputnice sa šifrom neplodnosti.
Ne znam da li se u tvojoj situaciji radi o ranijem porodu...možda je u tome kvaka. 
Ali ja sa svojom dijagnozom misseda nisam imala fakat nikakvih problema oko uputnica.
Možda da još malo popričaš sa svojom giničkom...mislim, nema smisla da ti sad još i ona radi probleme...ko da ti ih nije i previše.

Mery, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti. Želim ti lijepo duplanje i najljepšu trudnoću.
Matko...razveseli nas i ti sa svojom velikom betom za dva tjedna.

----------


## geceta

> postavit cu i ovdje ovo pitanje  ako tko  zna  odg.  
> 
> **mene zanima kako to ide kasnije sa parcipacijom i sifrom 69 kad ostanes trudan i izgubis bebu u 21tj ? 
> ja hocu radit briseve i sad 
> nesto kompliciraju , kazu 6 tj od poroda sam oslobođena parcipacije i onda placam !! 
> sta je sad to ?? sta nisam vise neplodna tj. mm ?? gdje je nestala dijagnoza sterilitet ? 
> jel zna tko odgovorit , slicna situacija ?


javi mi se molim te na pp, ne bih htjela opet blatit svoju ginicku bivsu ili nesto ali dobro se raspitaj, mene je moja zeznula najvise sto je mogla, isto mi je s...ala da ne mogu obaviti briseve bla bla i sad me zeznula i ne mogu u postupak zbog njenog odbijanja tada. nije bila situacija kao tvoja ali ugl hocu reci, mislim da nije upucena ili te mulja ili je jednostavno nonsalantna.

----------


## matahari

meni je moja na uputnice nakon misseda umjesto dotadašnje šifre N97 (primarna neplodnost/sterilitet) pisala šifru Z31 (sekundarni sterilitet). na osnovu tih uputnica radila sam sve hormone i pretrage na trombofiliju bez ikakvih problema!




> postavit cu i ovdje ovo pitanje  ako tko  zna  odg.  
> 
> **mene zanima kako to ide kasnije sa parcipacijom i sifrom 69 kad ostanes trudan i izgubis bebu u 21tj ? 
> ja hocu radit briseve i sad 
> nesto kompliciraju , kazu 6 tj od poroda sam oslobođena parcipacije i onda placam !! 
> sta je sad to ?? sta nisam vise neplodna tj. mm ?? gdje je nestala dijagnoza sterilitet ? 
> jel zna tko odgovorit , slicna situacija ?

----------


## kata.klik

Za početak di nestao dobro stari običaj kuhanja kave ujutro?

Pa eto za dobra stara vremena svim novim i starim curama, mamama i budućim mamama i pokojem tati kava, čaj sok po izboru  :Smile: )

Crvenkapice, mislim da ti to nema veze sad, jer ti tražiš uputnice za kontrolu nakon trudnoće, (sad si trenutno pod tom šifrom, ne znam točno kolkiko) a kad ponovo kreneš u postupke onda ćeš i uputnice i sve dobivati na šifru neplodnosti...

Anderam još ću se ja načekati do prvog FET-a daleko je deseti mjesec, ali barem mi ljepo zvuči da sam opet u igri  :Smile: ))

----------


## Mury

Mery13,  :Very Happy: , čestitam!!!
Matko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu!!!
Crvenkapice  :Love: , ne znam što ti savjetovati, ali mislim da ti ginićka nije u pravu  :Sad: ...pokušaj ju urazumiti, reci za šifru sek.steriliteta kao što je matahari rekla...

----------


## TrudyC

> meni je moja na uputnice nakon misseda umjesto dotadašnje šifre N97 (primarna neplodnost/sterilitet) pisala šifru Z31 (*sekundarni sterilitet*). na osnovu tih uputnica radila sam sve hormone i pretrage na trombofiliju bez ikakvih problema!


OK, sad je i meni puno toga jasnije. Od kad sam prije 2 godine imala spontani, svi mi ginići pišu sekundarni sterilitet u povijest bolesti i meni nije ništa bilo jasno...ja sam mislila da sekundarni vrijedi samo kad nakon 1. dijeteta ne možeš dobiti 2. dijete...blažen bio forum

Inače i *bili* s Petrove nam je nova trudnica - javit će već ona sama  :Yes:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam svima...ljubim vas :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

prijavljujem današnju punkciju, dobila sam js i sad spadam u čekalice transfera
geceta, sve pohvale za listu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> OK, sad je i meni puno toga jasnije. Od kad sam prije 2 godine imala spontani, svi mi ginići pišu sekundarni sterilitet u povijest bolesti i meni nije ništa bilo jasno...ja sam mislila da sekundarni vrijedi samo kad nakon 1. dijeteta ne možeš dobiti 2. dijete...blažen bio forum
> 
> Inače i *bili* s Petrove nam je nova trudnica - javit će već ona sama


pa valjda i ja onda imam  pravo na  tu sifru   Z31   
a  svasta...

mery cestitam !!

----------


## Mery13

> prijavljujem današnju punkciju, dobila sam js i sad spadam u čekalice transfera
> geceta, sve pohvale za listu!


Argente za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

> Argente za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~


hehe, pa s obzirom na to da je samo 1js bit će to više private party
ali zato  :Klap:  za tulum u tvom trbuhu!

----------


## mare41

Arđentić, sretno!

----------


## innu

*Argente* sreeetno!!!

----------


## vita22

*Argente* sretno.....!!!!!

----------


## lucija83

Argente draga vibriram do nebaaaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

> meni je moja na uputnice nakon misseda umjesto dotadašnje šifre N97 (primarna neplodnost/sterilitet) pisala šifru Z31 (sekundarni sterilitet). na osnovu tih uputnica radila sam sve hormone i pretrage na trombofiliju bez ikakvih problema!


Z31 nije šifra za sekundarni sterilitet nego za postupke u vezi s oplodnjom. po MKB klasifikaciji bolesti ne postoje posebne šifre za primarnu i sekundarnu neplodnost. evo *ovdje* link.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima, a novim trudnicama čestitke  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Argente

Hvala mojoj ćeliji s Kvarnerića i zagrebačkoj podružnici Mare  :Wink: 
Ste ča isplanirale za prikratit si proljeće? Ma neće taj zakon past tako brzo...

----------


## nina32

forza Argente..evo još malo potpore s Kvarnera!!!

----------


## Argente

A di si ti, trudnjačo, šta ne javljaš novosti? Jel se širiš?  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> forza Argente..evo još malo potpore s Kvarnera!!!


I još i još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lapača

Cure moje, ništa od mene ovaj mjesec. Dok sam čekala nalaze bete prokrvarila sam! Beta 8.
Sutra ću se čuti sa dr. da se dogovorimo za dalje.

~~~~~ svima za velike bete!  :Heart:

----------


## đerekica

Molila bi da me se makne sa liste trudnica za travanj jer danas sam bila na uzv-u i u 9 tjednu srce više ne kuca :Crying or Very sad: . Sutra idem na kiretažu :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Lapaca*, zao mi je...  :Love:  i hrabro u nove pobjede!
*Derekica*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## đerekica

Zvala sam danas Alebića, rekao mi je da mu je jako žao, tako da, ako ću uopće više ići, to će biti tek u 10.mj. 
Momentalno nemam snage za živjet, a kamoli za razmišljanje kad ću i dal ću više ići, srušio mi se svijet pod nogama, nemam više kapi snage za ništa :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## đerekica

> Cure moje, ništa od mene ovaj mjesec. Dok sam čekala nalaze bete prokrvarila sam! Beta 8.
> Sutra ću se čuti sa dr. da se dogovorimo za dalje.
> 
> ~~~~~ svima za velike bete!


Lapača ja bi rađe da nisam ni dočekala betu, ovako nije uspjelo i ideš dalje, a meni je uspjelo pa opet ništa od moje T.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lapača

> Molila bi da me se makne sa liste trudnica za travanj jer danas sam bila na uzv-u i u 9 tjednu srce više ne kuca. Sutra idem na kiretažu


Jako mi je žao.  :Love:  Drži se.

----------


## lapača

> Lapača ja bi rađe da nisam ni dočekala betu, ovako nije uspjelo i ideš dalje, a meni je uspjelo pa opet ništa od moje T....


Slažem se s tobom. Jako mi je žao. Drži se, ne znam šta da ti drugo kažem. Sve riječi u ovom trenu zvuče glupo.
Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i poljubac.  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

đerekica, lapača  :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Cure moje, ništa od mene ovaj mjesec. Dok sam čekala nalaze bete prokrvarila sam! Beta 8.
> Sutra ću se čuti sa dr. da se dogovorimo za dalje.
> 
> ~~~~ svima za velike bete!


Drži se...  :Love: 





> Molila bi da me se makne sa liste trudnica za travanj jer danas sam bila na uzv-u i u 9 tjednu srce više ne kuca. Sutra idem na kiretažu


Ajmeeeee meni đerekica ne znam šta bih pametno rekao.  :Crying or Very sad:  Odtugujte zajedno jer trebate to i onda hrabro dalje u borbu.  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Đerekica, žao mi je! Kako nepravedno... :Crying or Very sad: 
lapača, žao mi je i zbog tebe! Svaka neg. beta boli! 

Argente, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum!!!

----------


## Argente

đerekica, grozno, drži se
lapača, žao mi je, ma bit će bolje drugi put!

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (23)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
Thubbe
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
sirena28, prirodno u čekanju 1.IVF
28.4 Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012.(5)
kaate
tatjana76
rose
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
23.4 zrinkič - čekamo vijesti
19.5. adria13 ( 1.IVF )
22.5. Maybe baby
Mare 85 ( AIH )
Matko ( AIH )

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Argente
Bubimitka81

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
ayan (inseminacija)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Brunaa, tikki, BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, lucija83, Laki, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon ( sekundarni ), črkica, suncica, dino84, bubimitka81 (polustimulirani); anaši1507(sek)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

5.mjesec: Bab ( sekundarni ), Bubimitka81, Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507 , Richy, maza975, darmar, kameleon, geceta, Cassie, pirica, tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII(sekundarni), konfuzija; beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera , mostarka 86
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

 Zbog tužnih vijesti požurih s listom pa oprostite na promaknutim greškama. 
Lapača, žao mi je. Đerekica, nemam riječi utjehe  :Sad:   držite se, cure  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*Đerekica*  :Crying or Very sad: , znam draga tvoju bol, još uvijek je i kod mene svježa, danas točno tjedna dana od kiretaže...ali, pakiram koverte (zahtjeve za posvojenje), pa mi je malo lakše....evo ti draga ~~~~~~~~~~za snagu koaj ti sada najviše treba!!!
*Lapača*, žao mi je, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~snagu za dalje!!!

----------


## lapača

Cure hvala vam svima puno. Idemo u nove pobjede, nema predaje!  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

Ajme, đerekice, jako mi je žao!Drži se!!!  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

đerekica i lapača žao mi je cure, jako mi je žao. teško se nosit s boli, ali držite se!

mury samo hrabro u posvojenje!!!

kod mene novosti:dogovorila sam prirodni u 6.mj

sretno svima!

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta* sve pohvale za listu!

*lapača* i *đerekica* držite se  :Love:

----------


## nina32

> A di si ti, trudnjačo, šta ne javljaš novosti? Jel se širiš?


Evo, hrabro zakoračila  u 2 tromjesječje, počela  se širiti od ovog tjedna, danas jedva zakopčala hlače, ali još uvijek nitko ništa ne vidi pa sam za mnoge  incognito.  

*lapača*, žao mi je.
*Đerekica*, jako dobro razumijem tvoju bol jer mi se to dogodilo prošle godine u  8 tjednu. Odtuguj, ali  nemoj se predati i ne gubi nadu jer te jedne male ručice strpljivo čekaju :Love:

----------


## nina70

*Mury*  Nekako sam se nadala da će se desiti čudo. Baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*lapača*  :Crying or Very sad: 
*đerekica*  :Crying or Very sad: ]

Svakom je njegova bol najveća, ali istina je, što kasniji gubitak - veća tuga...ne odustajte cure!

----------


## Brunaa

Ekipa upravo na HRT 1 emisija Otvoreno o ovome.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Drage *lapača* i *đerekica* a i ostale tužne cure znam kako je teško, ali kako je lapača rekla treba ići u nove pobjede! mene nije bilo ovdje više mjeseci i odlučila sam se vratiti... opet od nekud krenuti!
Svima vam želim veliku sreću!!!

----------


## tikki

*Đerekica*, znam kako boli  :Crying or Very sad: ... I zato ti šaljem veliki  :Love:  drži se draga!
*Lapača*, žao mi je što nije uspjelo. Držim fige da idući bude dobitni!
*Mury* sretno!
*Gaceta* hvala za listu  :Naklon:

----------


## geceta

nema problema za listu, curke, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to tesko...
ja docekala svoju M, sad samo da smijem u postupak, zovem...

----------


## tikki

Geceta ~~~~ da mozes u postupak i da bude uspjesan!

----------


## MalaMa

gecet ~~~~ sretno!

----------


## geceta

hvala, curke, tek poslije podne cu znati, sad ne mogu do dr uf uf pozitivna sam, moram sad u postupak, to je to  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Đerekica draga, ja mislim da mene NIŠTA u životu nije toliko bolilo...mislila sam da mi netko srce naživo čupa kad mi je dr rekao da nam je srčeko stalo.
uopće ne znam kako sam sišla sa onog stola, kako sam izašla iz bolnice...sve mi je ko u nekoj magli...
drž' se draga kolko god možeš...nadam se da će ti kiretaža proći bezbolno( fizički) i da ćeš nekako skupiti komadiće svoje duše i srca i jednom, nekad probati ponovo.

meni je jučer bilo točno 4 mjeseca kako smo saznali tužnu vijest i moram reći da me i dalje užasno boli...i sad su mi oči pune suza...uf... idem..... :Sad:

----------


## Loly

O Bože kako tužne vijesti  :Sad: 
*Lapača i Đerekice* žao mi je!

----------


## Mery13

Lapača i Đerekica žao mi je :Love: ...držite se

----------


## lapača

Mery, danas je 2 beta?

----------


## tikica78

đerekica nema te riječi koja bi te sada utješila.. naplači se i snaga će doći kad tad nazad.. a mi te ovdje čekamo i razumijemo..
nažalost puno nas je prošlo isto..

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje moja beta 14 dan 949, ne da se je poduplala nego je i 200 više da li je to uredu?

----------


## beilana

*mery,* potiho skačem za twinsiće  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

ajme kakva divna beta! BRAVO DRAGA!  :Klap:  
a sad se opusti  i uživaj u svojih 9 predivnih mjeseci ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

> *mery,* potiho skačem za twinsiće


i ja :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam cure...vidjet ću 15.05. idem na kontrolu...javim vam radosnu vijest :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lapača

> Drage moje moja beta 14 dan 949, ne da se je poduplala nego je i 200 više da li je to uredu?


Duplići!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

ja samo javljam da sam u postupku  :Smile: ) od sutra pikalica ili sto vec  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

a ja pravila test------------------------veliki...........a m još nema...........dakle do 9 mj me nema u postupcima...sretno svima koji su u postupcima..
đerekica i lapaća big kiss...........

----------


## lapača

Geceta ~~~~~~~ za dobitni!!!!

----------


## tikica78

geceta suuuupeeer!!! :Very Happy: 

i meni kasni , kud sad baš kad je čekam ko ozeblo sunce.. uh ljuta sam !

----------


## rose

drage moje,nažalost kod mene loše vijesti,danas na UZV se vide dvije sasvim male nepravilne gestacijske vrećice,ne vidi se vanmaterična trudnoća ali ne postoji ni mogućnost uredne trudnoće,vadila ponovo betu samo se molim da sama počne padat i da se sve dodatno ne zakomplicira

*mery13,*čestitam,beta je odlično :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

rose a baš mi je žao... jooooj.. drži se!

----------


## geceta

hvala ti draga  :Kiss:  kak se ti drzis?  :Sad:  


> Geceta ~~~~~~~ za dobitni!!!!

----------


## lapača

sanda odmori se sad preko ljeta pa na jesen u nove pobjede! ~~~~~~ za dobitni u 9 mjesecu!

rose, jako mi je žao  :Love:  nadam se da će ti beta pasti.

----------


## lapača

Geceta, ma super, ja i muž smo se pripremili od početka da moramo biti strpljivi i realni - šanse da ostanem trudna iz 1 su zaista male.
Još kad mi je doktor rekao da je cura, ja i muž se pogledali i umrli od smijeha. Odmah smo znali da nema šanse - predobro da bi bilo istinito! 

Jedino sam odlučila da slijedeći put ne govorim nikome, oko nas su se svi toliko snervali da mi na kraju sve druge tješimo ko da su oni bili u postupku!  :Laughing:  

POZITIVA, POZITIVA!!!

----------


## tikica78

hahah.. lapača dobro si ovo rekla! slažem se s tobom!

----------


## geceta

Tikice, zelim ti da danas dobijes pa da skupa cekamo  :Smile: 
joj lapaca, to te totalno kuzim, ja sam isto rekla da ovaj puta sutimo, na kraju nisam od nikoga dozivjela pravu potporu vec mi je sve to samo smetalo i nerviralo me.

----------


## tikica78

ja šutim o svojim postupcima, najgore mi je kad ne uspije pa me žale... to mi je uh! :Evil or Very Mad: 

geceta sad ću ja nju istjerati! čekaj me!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mery13

Rose  :Love: 

Geceta za novi dobitni postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tikice da što prije vještica dođe i da iz ovog postupka izađeš sretna kao i ja... :Heart: si

----------


## Mery13

Ma svimaaaaa želim da što prije budete sretne kao ja...volim vas i ljubim

----------


## tikica78

a dotad se veselimo tvojoj sreći s tobom :Very Happy:  i sreći naših čekalica beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Rose, ja opce ne vidjeh tvoj post  :Sad:  i ja ti zelim da beta sto prije pocne padati, koliko god je to zapravo ruzno za cuti  :Love:

----------


## lapača

Joj užas! Cijelo vrijeme su svi tapkali oko mene, proučavali me, pazili šta će reći. Svi pričaju sa mnom uplašenim tonom kao da sam smrtno bolesna. 
Cijelo vrijeme sam ja njih tješila, zovu po 100 puta dnevno, tule, mule a nitko da te nasmije! 

A još sad na kraju nitko mi ne vjeruje da sam to toliko dobro prihvatila, misle da lažem!

Bit ću pametnija slijedeći put!

----------


## tikica78

ne valja kad plačeš ne valja kad se smiješ!  :Laughing:

----------


## lapača

Baš tako! Šta da ti kažem, sve znaš! 

Slijedeći put - ja, muž i moje cure s Rode!  :Cool:

----------


## milasova8

rose, jako mi je žao, :Love: .. 

gaceta, želim ti svu sreću u postupku..eto,uspjela si,bravo!!!

tikica, da dobiš M ili da popiškiš plusić...

kod mene ni roditelji,ni na poslu nitko,osim 2 prijateljice ne znaju da idem u postupak, samo zato da me ne opterećuju glupim komentarima i da mi ne stvaraju dodatni pritisak..tako smo se odlučili pa ćemo vidjeti jel dobra strategija..
zato sam svaki dan 100 puta dnevno na Rodi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## geceta

hvala vam svima, od <3 !!

----------


## lapača

milasova8, vjeruj mi - pametna odluka.  :Heart:

----------


## rose

drage moja,želim svakoj od vas puno sreće jer u svemu što prolazimo to nam je najpotrebnije,bar sam se ja danas u to uvjerila

nakon malo niže početke vrijednosti beta se uredno duplala ali danas na prvom UZV 2 sasvim male gestacijske vrećice koje ne odgovaraju vremenskom stadiju u kojem su,nije se vidjela vanmaterična trudnoća i doktorica me poslala da izvadim novu betu i nadala se da če početi sama padati i na taj način najbezbolnije završiti ovaj postupak

ali ne,boja beta danas 3650 koliko bi i trebala biti da je uredna trudnoća što znači da osim gestacijskih vrećica u maternici koje izgledaju kao da je vrijednost bete 1000,postoji i treći embrij koji se negdje primio,najvjerovatnije u jajovodu
sad slijedi praćenje bete svaka dva dana i pregledi da se utvrdi gdje je treći embrij, u kojem jajovodu a zatim operacija

šanse da se ovako nešto desi su svega 3% ali ja sam uspjela i tu upast
nakon 5 nula na papiru napokon sam ugledala pozitivan rezultat bete,toliko sam se molila za taj magični broj veči od ništice a kad sam ga dobila molim da vidim nulu i da ova agonija što prije završi

evo šta je život,nisam želila nikoga uplašiti,jednostavno sam s nekim želila podjelit ovo što prolazim jer ako itko može razumit to sve vi

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Joj užas! Cijelo vrijeme su svi tapkali oko mene, proučavali me, pazili šta će reći. Svi pričaju sa mnom uplašenim tonom kao da sam smrtno bolesna. 
> Cijelo vrijeme sam ja njih tješila, zovu po 100 puta dnevno, tule, mule a nitko da te nasmije! 
> 
> A još sad na kraju nitko mi ne vjeruje da sam to toliko dobro prihvatila, misle da lažem!
> 
> Bit ću pametnija slijedeći put!


Ovo kao da sam i sama napisla, živa istina...

Rose baš mi je žao..  :Sad: 

Ja prijavljujem transfer 2 mrvice danas, beta 25.05.

----------


## tikki

Rose jako ki je žao  :Sad: drži se i od srca ti želim da što prije i što bezbolnije ovo sve završi pa da dočekate vašu malu mrvicu!

Bubimitka, nek se mrvice čvrsto prime i da bude velika beta 25.5.

Tikica ~~~~~~ ako vec nije + onda da barem što prije dođe M pa da krene postupak  :Wink:

----------


## lapača

rose, drži mi se. Molim se da sve ovo što brže prođe. Šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj i poljubac.  :Heart:

----------


## lapača

Bubimitka da ti što brže prođe čekanje i ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## milasova8

Rose, jako mi je zao..isplaci se i skupi snage za dalje..grlim te..

----------


## đerekica

Cure drage eto, jučer sam bila na kiretaži, ne mogu opisati koji je to odvratni osječaj bio. Kad su me dopeljali u sobu, 2 sata nisam prestajala plakati, jecati, jednosatvno jučer su mi popustili živci totalno. Imala sam osječaj da bi najarađe da me nema, da ne postojim više.  :Crying or Very sad:  Jedinu potporu imam od muža i da mi nema njega umrla bi doslovno. Ne bi vjerovale još što mi se dogodilo...ja jučer onako jadna dođem doma iz bolnice i nisam mogla vjerovati što mi je rođena mama rekla...Pazite moja MAMA...rekla mi je da bi bilo bolje da se uzme moja j.s. i od muža spermij i da se oplodi i da mi sestra iznese trudnoću kad već ja nisam sposobna...jučer sam sam rođenom majkom prekinula sve odnose, a danas ujutro, šećer na kraju svekrva mi kaže "ko zna šta si ti radila da si izgubila bebu"...cure zamislite vi to...ne mogu vam opisati kakav je to osječaj kad dođete teško do T , pa izgubite bebu i onda još na kraju ljudi koji su mi obitelj, idu mi govorit takve ružne, bolesne stvari. Više nikadaaaa neću govoriti da idem u postupak, jednostavno imam vas, vi me shvačate, ali moja okolina je stvorena da me dokrajči. Morat ću potražit psihologa, jer ovo je za mene bio veliki šok, jednosatvno kao da je jedan dio mene umro, nestao. Eto morala sam se izjadat, ne želim kvarit sreću novopečenim trudnicama, ali eto ispričala sam vam kako se osječam i vjerujem da one koje su prošle kiretažu, znaju kako se osječam. Od srca želim svima uspješne trudnoće. Meni dođe u ovom trenu da odustanem od svega... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## đerekica

Molila bi sve vas koje ste prošle spontane, da mi u inbox napišete kako ste se riješile ovog groznog osječaja, ne znam da li bi to nazvala depresija ili kako, da li postoji tu na forumu tema o tome, nemam snage sad čitati ni tražiti, eto molim vas da mi kažete što ste napravile da vas prođe tjeskoba, na koji način ste to proživjele?
Momentalno imam osječaj da bi odustala od svega, jer kad se sjetim opet sve ispočetka proći i nedaj Bože da mi se to opet dogodi, ne znam bi li to mogla više izdržati.
Mm mi kaže idemo opet, ali ja nemam snage za razmišljati za opet, a kamoli ići. Ovo je bio peti pokušaj, ko zna kad će opet uspjeti i kako će završiti, godine mi idu, ma jednostavno poludit ću od razmišljanja , strahova, upomoććććć!!! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tonili

đerekice :Love: 
Nažalost, točno znam o čemu govoriš...osjećaj muke, jada, nerazumijevanja okoline... Ja izjave nekih svojih bližnjih i do danas nisam zaboravila, a moram priznati da nam i međusobni odnosi više nisu isti. I neka nisu. To je život. 
Imaš dolje malo niže PDF roditelji anđela. Tamo ćeš naći najbolju podršku i savjete.
A, ako tako osjetiš, potraži i stručnu pomoć. Bol je ponekad prevelika da bismo je podnjeli sami.
Drž se  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

a

----------


## M@tt

> Ja prijavljujem transfer 2 mrvice danas, beta 25.05.


Bubi sretno do neba i natrag!!  :Smile: 

Rose   :Love:

----------


## đerekica

Tonili hvala ti puno, ja sam od jučer prekrižila svoju obitelj, ne postoje više za mene. Imam muža, koji me jedino razumije, hvala Bogu imam i vas, koje me shvačate. Potražit ću tu temu i malo pročitati, ali kao što si Tonili rekla bol je prevelika, ne mogu sama i trebam stručnu pomoć. Sve u svemu hvala ti.

----------


## Mery13

Rose draga stvarno znam kroz šta prolaziš to su bili moji jedini stahovi kad sam krenula u mpo nakon dvije vanmaternične, najdivnija vijest u ovom trenutku bila bi da se beta krene spuštati sama, najgora stvar je što njezino opadanje traje toliko dugo da je to strašno,a njezin podivljali porast može bit koban za nas ja sam ti draga u drugoj vanmaterničnoj ležala desetak dana u bolnici jer ona je opadala u dva dana po dvadeset, minimalno uz to sam dobivala lijek metatroksat u želji da mi spase taj jajovod pošto sam u prvoj vanmaterničnoj ostala bez jednog. U mom slučaju ljekovi su pomogli ali sam postupak je bio dugotrajan. Rose draga sretno i drži se :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Tonili hvala ti puno, ja sam od jučer prekrižila svoju obitelj, ne postoje više za mene. Imam muža, koji me jedino razumije, hvala Bogu imam i vas, koje me shvačate. Potražit ću tu temu i malo pročitati, ali kao što si Tonili rekla bol je prevelika, ne mogu sama i trebam stručnu pomoć. Sve u svemu hvala ti.


Đerekica jednostavno ne znam što pametno napisati... Toliko ispremiješanih osječaja, toliko sreće pa onda toliko tuge nakon toga....  :Sad:  Zbog čega se to mora dešavati?? Što smo skrivili Bogu??   :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Bubimitka81 sretno za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Đerekica čitam i ne vjerujem, šokirana sam.. Suze su mi krenule, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš, jako mi je žao...
Kako i kažu vrijeme stvarno liječi sve rane.. A čovjek je ponekad, kad tako moram reći, životinja koja stvarno svašta može podnijeti...
Želim ti sreću i da skupiš snage za sve što ti se nakupilo...
Drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## đerekica

Drage/dragi moji, nadam se duboko da vam nisam pokvarila raspoloženje, oprostite mi ako jesam, znam da ovo nije tema di se piše o izgubljenim T, već o dobivenim, zato oprostite mi što sam zalutala ovdje, ali morala sam se izjadat. I dalje svima vama od  :Heart:  želim što veće bete, što ljepše trudnoće.

----------


## milasova8

Derekica moja, preporucam strucnu pomoc u ovako teskim trenucima jer je grozno kroz to prolaziti aama,pogotovo uz bliznje koji su tako ostri ponekad  i na koje vidis da se ne mozes osloniti..
svaka cast svima koje su izdrzale tu bol,jer stvarno mi zene smo cudo..mislim da nitko nije jaci od mas i hrabriji..svasta mozemo podnjet,prezivjet..Tako ces i ti draga moja Derekica, samo si daj vremena..odboluj..
Cuvaj se i grlim te jako jako

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikica jel stigla ta M?????
Već sam i ja nestrpljiva... I jedna moja prijateljica (nije na forumu) čeka M već dva dana...
Kad je nećeš evo je, a kad je trebaš nema je..  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

drage moje...gdje da krenem..
rose ..to je ono što sam i ja shvatila da nakon pozitivne bete zapravo mučenje tek počinje, to je tek jedna stepenica od sto koje moraš prijeći da bi zagrlila svoje dijete..
jako mi je žao draga..  :Love: 
đerekice moja .. sve znam. dođi nam na anđele. grlim te.. :Love: 

Bubimitka moja držim palčeve , vibram i molim za tebe! :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

> Tikica jel stigla ta M?????
> Već sam i ja nestrpljiva... I jedna moja prijateljica (nije na forumu) čeka M već dva dana...
> Kad je nećeš evo je, a kad je trebaš nema je..



joj ma nije, tako sam jadna.. a mislila sam da ću dosad već biti u postupku naveliko.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## M@tt

> joj ma nije, tako sam jadna.. a mislila sam da ću dosad već biti u postupku naveliko..


Ne biti tužna, sad če, samo što nije....  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

> Ja prijavljujem transfer 2 mrvice danas, beta 25.05.


čestitam na transferu i da se mrvice dobro ugnijezde ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

svim tužnicama  :Love: , ~~~~~~~~~ da već sljedeći postupak  bude uspješan!!
mery i svim trudnicama čestitke i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za urednu trudnoću!!

ja još sutra uzv, a onda očekujemo plivače, nadamo se par pokretnih spremnih za oplodnju!  :Very Happy: 
puno pozdrava svima!!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

Ja dobila ! Jupiiii! Krecem cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lapača

kameleon ~~~~~ za dobre plivače!
tikica 78, uvijek kasni kad ne treba! ~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!

I evo još malo ~~~~~~~~ svim curama!!!  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Jeeeeei,tikice!!!!jedan dan nas dijeli :Smile: ja od stra na clomiphenima

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja dobila ! Jupiiii! Krecem cure!


a joooj blago tebi....a šta je s mojom....mene brine da nije VM....ako ne dobijem do ponedjeljka moram se povlačiti po doktorima....a ja se htjela odmoriti preko ljeta i opustit pa na postupke na jesen...eto sad ovo....

----------


## sanda1977

tikice koliko ti je kasnilo

----------


## tikki

> Ja dobila ! Jupiiii! Krecem cure!


Ne znam kad me zadnji put nečija M tako razveselila  :Grin:  sretno draga!

----------


## Brunaa

> Ja dobila ! Jupiiii! Krecem cure!


heheheh. nekad joj se i veselimo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ja dobila ! Jupiiii! Krecem cure!


Napokon  :Smile: 
Sretnoooooooooo  :Smile: )

----------


## MalaMa

tikica jeeeej!! sretno!

----------


## Sonja29

tikice sretno i znaš šta ti želim!

----------


## tikica78

Joj suze mi idu kako ste drage...volim vas sve puno puno! :Heart: 
Idem na polustimulirani kao i zadnji dobitni put..čekam 3dc da pocnem s klomifenima.. :Klap:

----------


## geceta

Ja sam krenula danas,ti znaci sutra :Smile: joj superishka!!!lista ce kroz koji dan,nemam bas sto mijenjati pRevise pa da ne natrpavam temu

----------


## M@tt

> Joj suze mi idu kako ste drage...volim vas sve puno puno!
> Idem na polustimulirani kao i zadnji dobitni put..čekam 3dc da pocnem s klomifenima..


Ajde konačno da si i ti krenula draga. Sretnoooooooooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## lapača

rose draga, kako si?

----------


## Becky

Evo se i ja prijavljujem. Prirodnjak. Vraćen 1 jako lijep embrij 4 dana nakon oplodnje. 
Sad mi 2 dana kasni menzes  :Smile: 
Simptomi: prije 5 dana jaki bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha, ipak nešto drukčiji i jači nego PMS (jajnici, maternica, crijeva, prepone). Naredna 2 dana su se ti bolovi malo smanjivali, uz povremena probadanja skroz nisko. Jučer i danas samo probadanja i nekakvo "pečenje" ispod stidne kosti. Povremeno kao da mi maternica "zatreperi" (smiješno zvuči, ali je tako). 
Sise peku i bole, ne smiješ ih ni pogledati. Znam imati osjećaj da imam laganu temperaturu, ali ju nemam. Kako vam to zvuči? (u prvoj trudnoći u to doba nisam imala simptoma nikakvih, u drugoj- nesretno završenoj- mi se jako pišalo)
Strah me vaditi betu... stalno odgađam, kao- da još jedan dan živim u nadi...

----------


## Bab

Tikice moja...želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta...i da nam za cca tri tjedna javiš prekrasne vijesti...i da tvoja sreća ovaj put traje beskrajno dugo...

Becky...ja se iskreno nadam da će tvoja beta biti jaaaakooo pozitivna i da ćete dobiti pojačanje u obitelji.
Aj nemoj nas držat u neizvjesnosti nego fino il pišni testić il odi vadi betu....aaaaajdeeeeeee

Geceta...i tebi isto želim dobitan postupak...nek bude treća sreća.

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti,draga Bab :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

ja još čekam m danas mi je 35 dc....simptomi probadanje lijeve strane....bojim se da nije VM....prije 3-4 dana radila test-negativan...

----------


## geceta

sanda, :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Tikice i Geceta sretno :Smile: 

sanda1977 draga nemoj misliti o najgorem :Love: ... ja kad sam imala vanmaterničnu test mi je bio pozitivan...drži se

----------


## ARIANM

Da se i ja pridružim,klomifen od 3-7 dc,danas je 4 dan i onda čekam uzv na osmi dan i drugi AIH... čitam šta ste vi sve prošle svaka vam čast,sve ste od reda hrabre žene...

----------


## sanda1977

> Tikice i Geceta sretno
> 
> sanda1977 draga nemoj misliti o najgorem... ja kad sam imala vanmaterničnu test mi je bio pozitivan...drži se


ma moj zadnji puta nije....tek nakon 12 dana kašnjenja m...
sutra pravim ponovo test---pa ćemo vidjeti..

----------


## sanda1977

prijavljujem TT negativan....e sada čekanje m....a sutra ili preksutra moram na pregled...

----------


## geceta

Ipak si ga danas radila?pokusaj vec sutra na pregled,da ti budes mirnija.mislim na tebe.sretno!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Ipak si ga danas radila?pokusaj vec sutra na pregled,da ti budes mirnija.mislim na tebe.sretno!!


pa da nisam izdržala...idem na pregled svakako....
hvala  :Love:

----------


## geceta

U ovom postupku su mi dali i natrii tetrab.vaginalete i sad tek cujem da ih treb drzat u frizideru,sto stvarno??opce mi to nisu rekli u apoteci

----------


## Mare 85

u iščekivanju bete u četvrtak...
bazalna mi je 37,1 ..  nekad izmjerim i poslijepodne iz znatiželje bude oko 36,6 :/
imam osjećaj kao da ću dobit,grudi bezbolne ali za broj veće i lijepo popunjene..  
umor ogroman... i jutros od kad sam oprala zube mučnina..
psiha je jeb... stvar..možda umišljam,ne bi bilo prvi put!

----------


## mare41

Mare85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Nek i ovdje zavibriram, Mare85~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Mare ajme pa ne znam jel bi psiha mogla baš sve to.. ali sretno !!

----------


## Maybe baby

Mare 85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

hvala vam drage moje 
ja danas cijeli dan cmizdrim ?!?!
gledam frendicine slike na faceu kako joj je bilo super u Italiji-cmizdrim, čitam statuse za majčin dan-cmizdrim... došao račun od plina-cmizdrim!  :Wink: 
Evo  i sad si izmjerila temperaturu 37 ufff
jel bi mogla napraviti test prije četvrtka?

----------


## beilana

pa dobro, sad baš da je plakanje na račun za plin simptom T, nije  :Laughing:  :Laughing: , ali ovo na statuse i slike, moglo bi bit 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu, ili testić, ovisi kaj će prije

----------


## Mare 85

ma i sama si mislim da plin nema veze s T ali ajd kad već nabrajam!

----------


## tikica78

hoćeš napraviti test Mare?

----------


## Mare 85

mislila sam možda sutra ujutro..bojim se

----------


## mari mar

> mislila sam možda sutra ujutro..bojim se


Pa izdrži bar do sutra pa onda radi test.
~~~~~~~~za betu do neba!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kameleon

samo da javim vijesti, tužne ali ipak eto..
ništa od našeg sekundarnog...
ovulacija na lijevom jajniku savršena, čak dva folikula puknula,sve super...ali...
niti jedan pokretan spermij, tako da js nisu ni odmrzavali, 28. idem na dogovor za dalje pa ćemo vidjet hoćemo li još u 6.mj ili ćemo čekati jesen!!!
puno pozdrava svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete!!!

----------


## Becky

12.dan nakon ET beta 432

----------


## Argente

Uh kameleon  :Love:  baš šteta, ali novi mjesec nova nada

Pišite me u čekalice bete!

Opa Becky, čestitam!!

----------


## mare41

Becky, čestitke! (simptomčići su obećavali....)

----------


## tikica78

Becky čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 

Kameleon a zašto tako dugo moraš čekati? žao mi je draga :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Kameleon  :Sad: 
Becky  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

kameleon  :Love: 
Becky wooow prekrasna beta,čestitam!!!

----------


## lapača

Becky čestitam - prekrasna beta!

kameleon  :Love:

----------


## Becky

Hvala, hvala  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će nastaviti rasti  :Smile: 
To je inače druga trudnoća iz IVF-a, oba prirodnjaka (prva trudnoća- curica od 4 godine)
Sretno svima, da uhvatite moj vlak  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Kameleon :Love: 

Becky uuuuuuuu koja predivna beta...čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Kameleon, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Becky, krasno! ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

Mi obavili punkciju... rezultat 3 JS. Sutra ćemo znati jesu se oplodile i kad je transfer.

----------


## Matko

Bravo Becky,čestitam.Mare 85 izdrzi jos malo.

----------


## kitty

kameleon  :Love: 
Becky, čestitam na odličnoj beti  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sonja29

Kameleon žao mi je!
Becky čestitam!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

čekam danas da mi javite još lijepih vijesti pa ide lista  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

nisam pravila test, ne mogu.. u zadnje 4 godine sam ih napravila 20-ak..svaki negativan, svaki put pomislim lažno negativan i ostaje nada...a ovako izvadim betu i nem sumnje..
čekam četvrtak u 11 ću znati na ćemu smo

----------


## Sonja29

Mare i bolje je tako,da pokaže minus samo bi se iznervirala a kad si izdržala ovoliko može još dva dana. Sretno!

----------


## pirica

*Becky* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

a ja sutra startam s klomifenom u svoj sedmi (drugi pulustim) i nadam se zadnji ivf u vg uhhh :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sonja29

pirice neka ti ovaj bude dobitni i da L. dobije brata ili sestru :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Argente  :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje evo ja obavila svoju prvu kontrolu...za sad je sve uredu...imamo jenu mrvicu koja se čvrsto drži za svoju mamicu...sljedeća kontrola za deset dana a tad bi već trebali i čut to naše malo srečeko....ljubim vas :Kiss:

----------


## Mery13

Pirica sretnoooooooo do neba

tikki za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lapača

~~~~~~ za sve čekalice!  :Heart: 

Mery13  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Pirica i Argente sretno!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

tikki za tulum u labosu! :Very Happy: 
pirice i ti krenula , super ekipa idemo , ima da sve ostanemo trudne i da popunimo liste za svibanj i lipanj :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

ja cu skromno priznat posteno me frka ovaj put  :Unsure:

----------


## tikica78

zašto ?

----------


## pirica

> zašto ?


ne znam, paranoja me uhvatila

----------


## tikica78

a i meni je 6.ti postupak, i to još poslije spontanog.. ne znam ni sama kako se osjećam, strah je tu ali kao da me nešto gura dalje i ne da mi da odustanem..

zaboravih reći Mery super za tvoju mrvicu! :Very Happy:

----------


## sirena28

Curke, evo da vam javim da me možete maknuti sa liste trudnica jer sutra idem na kiretažu, plod mi se prestao razvijati  :Sad: ......

----------


## Matko

Sorrryyyyy Sirena 28.Zatrazi ako mozes nakon toga testove na trombofiliju.Mislim kad se oporavis i krenes dalje.
Ima mnogo toga za napravit,ali izmedju toga provaj i s trombofilijom da nije uzrocnik.Ja da sam znala prije mozda bih i uspila rodit dvoje.
Jos jednom zao mi je.

----------


## Matko

Pirica i Tikica sretno. :Saint:

----------


## Matko

ja jos cekam 22 ili 23,05, do bete

----------


## kitty

evo i mene k vama, od danas sam pikalica  :Smile: .

sirena28  :Love: , mislim na tebe sutra draga...
Mery13, bravo za uzv i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!
pirica & tikica78 sretno, i nek nam ovo proljeće bude dobino!

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, a tužnicama veliki  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

Oho super! Ima da napunimo listu trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
28.4 Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012.
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
19.5. adria13 ( 1.IVF )
22.5. Maybe baby
22.5. Matko
25.5. Bubimitka81 ( polustimulirani )
30.5. Richy
Mare 85 ( AIH )
Argente
Matko ( AIH )

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
tikki,

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
ayan (inseminacija)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kitty, Brunaa, BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, lucija83, Laki, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
pirica (polustimulirani), ARIANM (AIH), geceta (polustimulirani), tikica78(polustimulirani), črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507(sek)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

5.mjesec: Bab ( sekundarni ), Tikica78, marincezg, kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, Brunaa, piki,anaši1507, maza975, darmar, kameleon, geceta, Cassie, pirica, tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII(sekundarni), konfuzija; beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera , mostarka 86, lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

 S tugom, i danas mičem jednu trudnicu s liste  :Sad:  Sirena, zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

Mene maknite sa liste do jeseni mirujemo.
Argente~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pirica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno žemske!!!

----------


## Becky

Danas vadim kontrolnu betu, jao jao kako me strah...  :Sad: 
Javim čim saznam

----------


## musica

Cekalica bete 27.05, 1x IVF

----------


## Snekica

Kako nam je tužna lista za Travanj  :Sad:  pogotovo naspram Ožujka! 
Sirena, žao mi je!!! Nemam pravih riječi! 
Čekalice, sretno!!!

----------


## tikica78

Becky sretno! čekamo vijesti..

geceta hvala za listu :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snekice to je zato što mi nismo na njoj da jesmo bila bi nam najljepša
čestitam svim novim trudnicama

----------


## Mare 85

Molim neku sviježu trudnicu da mi pojasni neke dileme :/
Kod bazalne temperature, da li ona ostaje povišena cijeli dan ili tokom dana malo padne..meni je ujutro 37,1 preko dana 36,6 i kako dolazi noć opet raste...
Drugo - cerviks u ranoj trudnoći??? poslije ovulacije se spusti i bude tvrd, da li se ukoliko dođe do začeća on malo podigne i omekani? Znam da svi stavljamo utriće pa vjerovatno osjetite  :Smile: 
Molim bilo koga da mi odgovori, hvala

----------


## Snekica

> Snekice to je zato što mi nismo na njoj da jesmo bila bi nam najljepša
> čestitam svim novim trudnicama


E, da! Zato ćemo mi na jesen prštati sve u 16! A možemo i pršutati!

----------


## lapača

Geceta, hvala za listu! :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Mare85, dakle, bazalna je ona temperatura koja je najniža, bar bi tako trebalo biti, al kod tebe je drugačije,  a kakav ti je cerviks?
sneki, eto i mene na pršut :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Molim neku sviježu trudnicu da mi pojasni neke dileme :/
> Kod bazalne temperature, da li ona ostaje povišena cijeli dan ili tokom dana malo padne..meni je ujutro 37,1 preko dana 36,6 i kako dolazi noć opet raste...
> Drugo - cerviks u ranoj trudnoći??? poslije ovulacije se spusti i bude tvrd, da li se ukoliko dođe do začeća on malo podigne i omekani? Znam da svi stavljamo utriće pa vjerovatno osjetite 
> Molim bilo koga da mi odgovori, hvala


Bazalna temperatura se mjeri samo ujutro, prije ustajanja iz kreveta, i samo ti je ta temperatura bitna, ne trebaš mjeriti kasnije. Ali kažu da ona ostane povišena i od utrića...
Cerviks bude mekan, da, ali ne znam koliko utrići utječu i na to...

----------


## Mare 85

Bazalna mi je takva, i graf mi izgleda super 18 dan sam imala skok od 0,8 kao to bi trebala biti začeće... piše po netu...
a cerviks mi je povišen i mekan, znam da mi pred mengu bude nisko i tvrd..
ali boli me kao da ću dobiti ( samo na trenutke), i sike me bole... tako da gubim nadu..
svaki put imam pms i dobijem m
jednom kad ne budem imala nikakvih simptoma znat ću da sam T

----------


## Sonja29

mare ništa to ne mora znaćiti. te simptome kao pred M vjerovatno ćeš osjetiti još par mjeseci ali neka te ne zabrinjava jer sve je to normalno
što se tiće temperature povišena ti je od utrogestana i nemoj je ni mjeriti bolje ti je
sirena žao mi je :Love: 
čekalicama koje čega šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

cure hvala vam svima za   :Love: 
idemo dalje u nove pokušaje!!nadam se da ćemo još jednom probati u 6.mjesecu!
sirena28 :Love: 
becky čestiktke ~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!! 
argente, tikica78,tiki,geceta, pirica  i ostale, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!
mery kako sam sretna!! fenomenalna vijest!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
puno puno pozdrava  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!!

----------


## tikica78

~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za sve !

----------


## Becky

Dakle,evo friskih vijesti na brzinu,vise kad dodjem doma. Beta 12.dnt,prekjucer,432, danas 957  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

odlično beckyyyyy!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Becky predivne vijesti...čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Becky odlično! Presretna sam! Svaka trudnoća sa Sd me veseli jaaaako! Draga dalje polako i mirno...želim ti dugo i lijepo toplo ljeto!

----------


## Becky

Hvala... samo da vas je još više koje će javljati ovakve brojeve!!!
Evo malo opširnije: već imam jedno dijete iz IVF-a, prirodni ciklus je bio, sad ima 4 godine i veseli se podmlatku... ovo je sad (prestala sam brojiti) 7. ili 8. ponovni pokušaj, bio je opet prirodni. Vratili mi jedan embrij star 4 dana. Negdje 2 dana prije očekivane m. me jezivo bolio trbuh, jajnici, maternica, prepone, grčevi u crijevima (valjda implantacija), naredna 2 dana se to malo smanjilo, a onda od dana očekivane m. pa do sada imam temp 36,8- 37 C ali se osjećam ko da imam gripu, vrti mi se i nesvijesti, stalno visim na WC-u, povremeno skroz nisko u trbuhu nešto pikne i zapeče. Eh da, i sise, e one su kraljice- ne gledaj i ne diraj  :Smile:  Kažu cure na poslu da mi je koža lica jako lijepa i mekana- a ja mislila od nove kreme  :Smile:  
Ovo nek vam svima da snagu, dakle ne odustajati, samo ići i jednom će upaliti... evo meni je 2x 
Sretno od srca svima i nek vas je što više!!!
Hvala svima na vibrama, čujemo se kad bude nekaj novo...  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Čestitam Becky, to je beba iz Vg?

----------


## Mare 85

Ma nisu tvoje sise kraljice ti si kraljica! Super vijesti! Uživaj draga!

----------


## geceta

Curke,ma nema frke za listu,dok god mogu 1-2tjedno,ovisi dal ima dovoljno promjena.Ove izmjene nakon liste idu onda kroz par dana.
Becky,cestitam! :Smile: 
Sto se mene pak tice i u ovaj postupak ulazim s prehladom  :Smile:  no nema veze :Smile: 
Sutra pregled pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje,krajem 2.tjedna nadam se punkcija i ET :Smile:  taman oko rockasa

----------


## Matko

Bravo Becky......

----------


## Becky

Beba iz Vg. Prva je bila iz Petrove.

----------


## mare41

Becky, čestitke!
Mare85, zasad zvuči sasvim dobro~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

Geceta kad je rockas? I meni je za 2 tj.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Becky, bravo za super bete, želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja!

malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, poslužite se  :Grin:

----------


## tikica78

Becky prekrasna priča!! nek nam svima priče imaju u konačnici ovakav sretan kraj! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rose

cure moje,svakoj od vas puno sreće u postupcima,trudnicama čestitke!!!

ja sam mislila da ću možda i ja ipak u trudnice,da će ova priča imati sretan kraj ali nije tako ispalo,na kraju kod mene nije vanmaterična trudnoća već su se pojavile 2 gestacijske vrećice,beta rasla pravilno ali jučer na uzv nema ploda,znači blighted ovum,sutra idem još jednom na uzv za svaki slučaj a onda u pon/uto slijedi kiretaža...

iskreno ovo mi je bilo najtežih mjesec dana ali ne odustajemo,nakon 5 pokušaja ovaj je ipak pomak i ja sam bila trudns bar malo....

----------


## lapača

rose  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

rose jako mi je žao :Love: 

dobro je da si tako hrabra i ideš dalje! :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

*rose* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabro dalje!
svim trudnicama čestitke, a čekalicama koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a ja sam od jučer čekalica punkcije, prof.V je prezadovoljan sa svim (reakcija na stimulaciju odlična, debljina endometrija...), punkcija čak po protokolu trebala biti u subotu, al evo biti će u petak jutro. Baš se veselim!

----------


## Mare 85

Eto da vam javim svoju betu 0,100  uhhh
mislim manje ne može!
Svi simptomi su tu, grudi, bradavice, bubuljice, često piškim,bazalna temp 37... a ono niti t od trudnoće...
sad čekam mengu pa odamram jedna mjesec od svega, možda u 6 n ajoš jedan AIH dok čekam IVF.
Curke držite mi se, budite vedre i optimistične..jednom će biti...
Ovaj put nisam tužna, valjda sam okamenula..

----------


## tikica78

je mare istina okameni se.. a zašto ne idete na ivf?

----------


## mare41

Mare85, a baš mi žao :Sad:

----------


## Mare 85

idemo idemo samo čekam red... na SD sam tamo to ide puževim koracima, još riješavaju 2011. a ja sam među prvima u 2012. rekli su mi tek na jesen da računam s tim, šta to nije jadno, sporo..kad će doći ove s rednim brojem 300 na red 2014?

----------


## Mery13

Mare 85 :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Mare  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Ja od danas čuvam dvije mrvice.   :Zaljubljen:  Beta 31.5.

Mare85  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Rose,Mare :Sad:  zao mi je,drz te se
Tikki,samo ih dobro cuvaj ~~~~~~
Ja od danas na menopuru i cetrotideu,sutra se prvi put pikam sama :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

tikki super , mazi ih i pazi  :Very Happy: 
sad ćemo ja i geceta za tobom... ja sutra prvi uzv.. valjda bude folikula :Trep trep:

----------


## sejla

Ja od sutra na Duphastonu 10 dana, M bi tako trebala doći oko 30.5., i onda u akciju  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Svima veliki  :Love: , sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## tikki

Tikica, gaceta ~~~~~~ da bude lijepih folikulića i prekrasnih JS  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

tikki sad samo mazi bušicu i uživaj....za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Matko

Bravo Tiki,vidim da vas sve vise ostaje trudno.jupi! Mare 85.A sta da kazem......sorry

----------


## mostarka86

> Tikica, gaceta ~~~~~~ da bude lijepih folikulića i prekrasnih JS


potpisujem  :Kiss:

----------


## ARIANM

Mare baš mi je žao,ali vidim da si ti jako hrabra...tako treba!
Meni danas bio uzv nakon klomifena i trebala sam na drugi AIH ali je dr. predložio da idemo na IVF s obzirom na loš spermiogram(oligoasthenoteratozoospermia). Iznenadila sam se jako jer nisam očekivala ali sretna sam jako. Dobila sam estrofem 3x1 i sutra opetr uzv. S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi Ivf molim vas za par odgovora: kod bolovanja nakon transfera jel plaća ko kod čuvanja trudnoće ili kao kod klasičnog bolovanja? Kod punkcije jel se ostaje ležat u piđami tj. jel moram nositi piđamu ,papuče i to ili se samo miruje ovako obučen?Možda ima tko još kakav savjet? Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## ARIANM

Mare baš mi je žao,ali vidim da si ti jako hrabra...tako treba!
Meni danas bio uzv nakon klomifena i trebala sam na drugi AIH ali je dr. predložio da idemo na IVF s obzirom na loš spermiogram(oligoasthenoteratozoospermia). Iznenadila sam se jako jer nisam očekivala ali sretna sam jako. Dobila sam estrofem 3x1 i sutra opetr uzv. S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi Ivf molim vas za par odgovora: kod bolovanja nakon transfera jel plaća ko kod čuvanja trudnoće ili kao kod klasičnog bolovanja? Imam dosta stresan posao u tri smjene pa je dr. predložio bolovanje... Kod punkcije jel se ostaje ležat u piđami tj. jel moram nositi piđamu ,papuče i to ili se samo miruje ovako obučen?Možda ima tko još kakav savjet? Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## geceta

ArianM,ne pise ti u potpisu u kojoj si bolnici a mozda bi ti tako lakse pomogle cure iz iste bolnice jer se jedna od druge razlikuju. Na VV se dobije uputa, papiric s uputama na kojem sve pise. Moras imati papuce, carape, spavacicu ( ne pidzamu ), ogrtac i carapice.
sto se bolovanja tice, mozda vise ima na toj temi, ja se ne kuzim previse ali i jedno i drugo sto navodis mi se po logici isto placaju. bolovanje je bolovanje.
kad ocekujes punkciju? sretno!

----------


## mari mar

Mare85  :Love: 
Tiki :Coffee:  samo ih dobro čuvaj... :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

mislim da sam malo sad zbrljala u davanju injekcija ali valjda bude sve ok  :Smile:  hvala od <3 svima na lijepim zeljama i dobrim vibricama, kuham forumsku kavicu pa evo, netko se nedavno na to zalio, posluzite se  :Smile:  sorry admin, mora malo off za dobro raspolozenje

----------


## mare41

geceta, sretno  i divno je kad na forumu zamiriše kava nakon dugo vremena, dugo je stvarno nije bilo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima treba!

----------


## sirena28

Curke evo da vam se i ja javim... U bolnici sve prošlo ok (koliko mogu takve stvari biti ok...). 3 mjeseca moram pauzirati dok mi se organizam ne oporavi.

Svima puno pozitive za velike bete, kvalitetna JS i školske trudnoće.  :Kiss:

----------


## lapača

Sirena28  :Love: 

Mare85 žao mi je

tikki i geceta sretno cure! 

geceta ne brini, bit će dobro, imala sam ja 2 velike šljive od inekcija na stomaku - ali vježbom do savršenstva!  :Laughing: 

Svim ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

mah, kad sam trebala izmiksati ona 3 menopura, u sprici se toliko napunilo zraka da je stalno bjezala dolje i to nikako nisam uspjevala rijesiti pa mi je dosta izaslo van prije pikanja ali sto sad, bas kako kazes, vjezbom do savrsenstva  :Smile:  a od cetrotidea imam kao malo crvenilo no ne siri se. ne panicarim, dobro bude  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

tiki sretno s čuvanjem, nek se lijepo prime
geceta ma bit će to bolje svaki put, ja si nisam sama mogla davati inekcije, tako da svaka čast  :Smile: 
mare baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Arianm...to za bolovanje ti ovisi o tvojoj dr op, meni je recimo stavila A0 dakle na teret poslodavca,rekla je da ne može na teret HZZOa, dakle kao klasično bolovanje
ali ta moja je neki biser, jer sam joj ja morala govoriti šifre, kao i ginu  :Mad:

----------


## lapača

> mah, kad sam trebala izmiksati ona 3 menopura, u sprici se toliko napunilo zraka da je stalno bjezala dolje i to nikako nisam uspjevala rijesiti pa mi je dosta izaslo van prije pikanja ali sto sad, bas kako kazes, vjezbom do savrsenstva  a od cetrotidea imam kao malo crvenilo no ne siri se. ne panicarim, dobro bude


Ja sam uzimala gonale, miješala sam isto 3. Nadam se da sam te dobro razumjela; kad smixaš sve 3, iglu okreni prema gore i par puta je "čvokni" da se zrak digne u vrh i onda ga tek ispustiš. 
A za cetrotide ne brini, to je normalno, zacrveni se, bridi i otekne ali nakon par sati splasne.

----------


## adria13

beta je na 13 dnt 374  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Adria13  :Very Happy:  krasna beta! ~~~~~~~ do kraja!

----------


## Mare 85

adria ..... čestitam od srca!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Adria čestitam, prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## adria13

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

adria ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 
tikki  :Klap: ~~~~~~
geceta  :Klap: ...ja sam više griješila kad sam imala puno iskustva, ono pa ja znam, to mi je usput...

----------


## mari mar

Adria13 čestitke od :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Gaceta,Adria hvala na odgovorima. U VG sam inače...danas sam bila na uzv i dr. mi je sad rekao da u pon. ponovno na uzv. Endometrij tanak sam 4,5mm. Folikuli isti ko jučer...ima ih 4...sad sam zbunjena jer mi je drugi dr. jučer rekao ned ili pon punkcija a ovaj danas veli tek pon uzv...a doktori su-valjda znaju što rade. U pon mi je 12dc a prošli ciklus mi je taj dan bila inseminacija. Ima li itko da je na klomifenskom ivf-u pa da mi reče jel mu onda kasnije ovulacija nego inače???

Adriaaaaa superrrrr za betu!!!

----------


## Mery13

Adria13 prekrasne vijesti...čestitam

----------


## geceta

Adria, cestitaaaam  :Smile:  uvijek mi je veselje jos nekoga dodati na listu trudnica

----------


## Sonja29

Adria13 čestitam :Very Happy: 
ostalim suborkama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lapača

adria13 čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

evo i ja se javljam tu i pridruzujem vam se....Ja sam ćekalica prvog mpo postupka uopce i to prir.IVF-ET...(Vjerojatno ce bit klomifenski IVF)....24.5 Idem na dogovor detaljni..tad ce mi bit 3 dc...Inace smo u Kbc Rijeka..ja 27god.mm34,sekundarna(idiopatska neplodnost) pokusavamo 3 god.ja imam epilepsiju..,inace normalne ovulacije cikluse 31/32 dana,mm odlican spermiogram(normoozoospermia)...dosad sam bila uvjerena kako ce prvi mpo postupak uspjeti iz prve..najvise zato sto je ivf,i sto preskacemo inseminacije a mislim da je to prednost ali onda kad sam procitala druga misljenja i iskustva malo sam se skulirala i spustila na zemlju i uvidjela da mozda i nece odmah uspjet.. :Sad:  ali ko zna....

----------


## žužy

a gle,uvijek postoji to da možda neće uspjeti.a možda hoće!nama je uspjelo od prve(isto idiopati,ja ok,muž normo,pokušavamo 3,5god.).na žalost nije dobro završilo,al to ne znači da neće opet uspjeti.jednom mora.zato glavu gore,think pozitive! :Yes:

----------


## geceta

Ponedeljak punkcija!a ja ocekivala cetvrtak :Smile: mora li brevactid u frizider?na poslu sam do 16 :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

Ne mora u frizider. Nego sad sam u šoku! Pa kako tako brzo punkcija?

----------


## geceta

I ja sam bila u soku!kaze da je spremno.hvala ti za info.javi obavezno sto je s tobom

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt šta je s vama? Malo sam se pogubila....

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt šta je s vama? Malo sam se pogubila....


Tu smo tu smo, vrebamo iz prikrajka...  :Smile:  Bolestan sam nešto ovih dana, prehlada gadna me uhvatila. Sutra smo kod dr.L. na preventivnom pregledu prije postupka zbog ciste, a onda ako bude sve u redu  veli draga da bi 3dc trebao biti sljedeću subotu nedjelju....

Neću dočekat betu kod kuće s dragom.  :Sad:  Za cca 3 tjedna odlazim radit van na 3 mjeseca.

----------


## geceta

Ajooj :Sad: cete izdrzat?
Drzim fige da bude sve ok i da mozete u postupak~~~~~a prehlada,znam kako ti je,istu vucem cijeli tj a u pon punkcija,moram se dovest u red

----------


## M@tt

> Ajoojcete izdrzat?


A ne znam, čemo vidjet... Morat čemo ako želimo vlastitu kuću jednog dana... Dvije godine je posao, ako uspijemo prije dobiti bebu onda se prije vračam doma, inače sam doma svaka 3 mjeseca dva tjedna. Pratit ču vas je i od tamo bez brige...  :Smile: 

Pa kako tako rano punkcija geceta? Kakvo je stanje? Koliko stanica imaš?

----------


## tikki

Gaceta, sad i je zbrajam, ali koji će dc biti u pon?
Tikica78, kak si mi ti?
Joj M@tt, nadam se da će beba svakako doći čim prije  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Joj M@tt, nadam se da će beba svakako doći čim prije


Iskreno i ja tikki... Mada i svoj vlastiti krov nad glavom bez prevelikog kredita je isto želja velika. 

Sretno ti u iščekivanju....  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

od danas sam pikalica.... :Trep trep:

----------


## tikica78

M@tt i ja sam sutra kod dr.L..
Tikki super sam , Bockam se i čekam punkciju iduci tjedan..kako tvoje mrvice u pupi?

Marimar sretno!

----------


## tikki

Marimar sretno! ~~~~~ da bude bingo!

Tikica, nadam se da se mrvice spremaju na veliko da se čvrsto prime za mamu  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt i ja sam sutra kod dr.L..


Ajme, si za kavu??  :Smile:  kiarad dojdeš?  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

6dc fol 8,9 i 12 mm endo 4mm  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marincezg

bila sam danas na pregledu (3dc) kod dr.A i nista od mog postupka do daljnjeg.....
imam ciste na oba jajnika, rekao mi je da se javim svom ginekol. i kad se to povuce
 da onda se vidimo 3 dc....
pozzzz.......

----------


## maza975

Transfer obavljen, drugi dan vraćena jedna stanica, sada ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekanje...........

----------


## tikica78

> Marimar sretno! ~~~~~ da bude bingo!
> 
> Tikica, nadam se da se mrvice spremaju na veliko da se čvrsto prime za mamu


tikki moja naravno da se spremaju , ovaj mjesec punimo listu trudnica sve! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> Ajme, si za kavu??  kiarad dojdeš?


Ajmeee super!

----------


## mari mar

> tikki moja naravno da se spremaju , ovaj mjesec punimo listu trudnica sve!


...joj bojim se i vjerovati nakon toliko neuspjeha! Ali nada umire posljednja! :Bye:

----------


## geceta

M@tt,ja Vam se divim!znam da sila ne pita no ja ne bih mogla.svaka cast!
Rekao mi je samo da ce biti stanica,na sto sam odgovorila da meni trebaju samo jedna,dvije.Punkcija ce me opet boljet ko vrag jer me i pregled bolio,opet mi je desni gore skroz negdje skriven.
tikki,12dc ce biti,prvi puta sam isla na 14. A u sekundarnom 15.dc.cijeli dan sam ko u cetvrtom mjesecu i jedva sjedim,bas me sve najednom snaslo.jos nekak ne vjerujem.
tikice,drzim fige sutra!m@tt,~~~~~ da nema cisti i da nam se sto prije mozete pridruziti. Listu postam navecer pa mi javite izmjene.tnx :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Danas sam toliko zmotana i u soku da se uopce sad ne mogu sjetiti kad idu utrici?pred punkciju?nakon punkcije?o Boze

----------


## lapača

> Danas sam toliko zmotana i u soku da se uopce sad ne mogu sjetiti kad idu utrici?pred punkciju?nakon punkcije?o Boze


Meni je dr. rekao da ih počnem stavljati nakon punkcije.

----------


## geceta

Tak sam si nekako i mislila al kad si zmotan,bolje provjeriti :Smile: hvala ti!

----------


## Mery13

> Transfer obavljen, drugi dan vraćena jedna stanica, sada ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekanje...........


Mazo sretno u iščekivanju bete~~~~~~~~~ma bit će to jedna ali vrijedna :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Geceta sretno sutra i da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije :Smile:

----------


## geceta

hvala, draga  :Kiss:  znam da ce boljeti jer se ovaj moj desni jajnik opet sakrio, tak valjda doc djeluje na njega :D ali jedva cekam poslije doma da me hubby tetosi, skuha juhicu i da vidim sto mi je ovaj put kupio hi hi hi  :Smile:  hvala ti sto mislis na mene  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Geceta sretno sutra...  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*geceta* sretno sutra!

----------


## milasova8

Geceta,sutra mislin na tebe

----------


## kitty

maza975 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu, neka bude jedna ali vrijedna i nek se čvrsto uhvati  :Smile: !
geceta, sretno sutra na punkciji, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prođe što bezbolnije i da stanice budu kvalitetne  :Wink: !

----------


## geceta

hvala vam svima od <3 na brizi i na dobrim vibrama  :Kiss:  M@tt, sto je dr rekao danas? da mijenjam stanje na listi?

----------


## M@tt

> hvala vam svima od <3 na brizi i na dobrim vibrama  M@tt, sto je dr rekao danas? da mijenjam stanje na listi?


Docekalo nas iznenadenje, imas na privatnim klinikama da ne pisem duplo...  :Wink:

----------


## una99

Gaceta sretno sutra!!!! 
Meni su na punkciji rekli da su mi obadva jajnika nedostupna pa su svejedno uspjeli iz lijevog izvući 2 js. Zato nebrini sve će biti ok.
Sad čekam još 2 dana do vađenja bete.....

----------


## mostarka86

geceta, sretno, držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

geceta sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012.
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
28.4 Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012.
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
22.5. Maybe baby
22.5. Matko
25.5. Bubimitka81 ( polustimulirani )
27.5. musica (1.IVF)
31.5. tikki
Argente
maza975
Matko ( AIH )

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~


Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
Geceta (punkcija),Brunaa (punkcija), M@tt (punkcija), ayan (inseminacija)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
mari mar, kitty, Brunaa, BlaBla123, tatjana76, bili, Laki, kristina 1977, Markko Marttin

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
pirica (polustimulirani), ARIANM (AIH, VG), tikica78(polustimulirani), črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507(sek)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

5.mjesec: Bab ( sekundarni ), kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kitty, tikki, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, piki,anaši150, darmar, Cassie, pirica, tetadoktor, donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII(sekundarni), konfuzija; , kameleon ,beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera , mostarka 86, lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, donatela, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

----------


## geceta

Tikice, cekala sam da se javis ali nista  :Sad:  nadam se da je sve u redu i da ces uskoro za nama. Hvala svima na podrsci  :Kiss:  M@tt, sretno u utorak! Tikice, sretno kad god isla! svim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~, da nam popunite listu za svibanj!
sutra me nema, pratim Vas s mtela sljedecih tj, dva  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja sam u postupku u svibnju, trenutno pikalica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Joooj kako krasno!!a ja taman stavila listu :Sad:

----------


## ARIANM

Gaceta ja sam na polustimuliranom IVF-u, ne AIH, trebao je biti AIH,ali se dr. predomislio i predložio IVF...sutra ću na uzv,12 dc će biti,u petak sam bila i 4 folikula su bila po 16mm,endometrij samo 4,5 9 dc...nadam se da će sutra biti bolje i da su folikuli na mjestu i da će izdržat do punkcije.

----------


## geceta

previdjeh :Sad: oprosti,bit ce izmijenjeno u sljedecoj listi,hvala sto si mi skrenula pozornost na to

----------


## donatela

ja sam za pocetak 6tog mj ivf prirodni.....klomifenski.........

----------


## geceta

Rekla si da ides 24.pa sam prema tome to stavila u on go za svibanj,kasnije ides u cekalice itd itd.za listu mi nije bitno koji su lijekovi koristeni.

----------


## tikica78

draga geceta puno puno sreće na punkciji i nek se oplode! ~~~~~~
sve je ok samnom imam 7folikula sutra sam opet u Zg. a punkcija tamo negdje četvrtak petak..
nisam stigla javiti se oprosti..

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta* veliko hvala za listu is sretno!

Ja sam dobila 11 JS na punkciji,a ET je 5-i dan, dakle 23.05.2012. Napokon čekalica transfera  :Klap: 

Ne stignem vas pratiti detaljno kao prije, zato svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Brunaaa, bravo!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i za dalje, da se nastavi tako još 8 i po mjeseci!

----------


## Laki

Brunaa, super puno stanica....
Sretno do kraja...

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala ti! Relativno sam nova na ovom području, pa ne znam šta je puno, a šta malo..?...samo se nadam da će biti smrzlića...

Vidim ti si prava sretnica, od prve  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

wow Bruna baš puno js.. nek se lijepo oplode samo  ~~~~~~

----------


## Matko

prijavljujem neuspješan Aih....Sretno suborke.

----------


## geceta

Matko, :Sad: ,zao mi je!
Tikice,sretno na punkciji,lijepa brojkica :Smile: 
Brunaa,ja ih imala 10 u prvom :Smile: za uspjesan et~~~~~~~ koji bih i ja trebala imati 23.5. :Smile: 
Ja prijavljujem uspjesnu i opet bolnu i napornu punkciju 2js  :Smile:  taman koliko mi treba

----------


## Snekica

Matko, žao mi je!

----------


## Laki

Matko, stvarno mi je žao, sretno dalje...
Brunaa, bit će smrzlića, ali nadam se da ti neće ni trebati, barem ne tako skoro... 
Gaceta, također i ja prijavljujem transfer 23.05. i nadam se blastocisti 5.-ti dan...
Sretno svima...

----------


## tikica78

geceta vidim sad ovdje 2js ma samo nek se one oplode ~~~~ kad bi bio transfer?

Matko žao mi je zbog inseminacije.. šta ćeš sad dalje?

----------


## pirica

geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
Matko :Sad: 

a meni danas 8dc i uzv kaže L 15/14 D 13/11/10 (jesu malo nejednaki ali...) danas i sutra menopur+cetrotide u sri opet uzv  :Grin:

----------


## tikica78

ja imam desno tri lijevo četiri ali nije mi rekao koliko, gonale sam bocnula (već 4 dana po 3 kom) i sutra uzv!
a kad bi ti bila punkcija pirice?

----------


## pirica

> ja imam desno tri lijevo četiri ali nije mi rekao koliko, gonale sam bocnula (već 4 dana po 3 kom) i sutra uzv!
> a kad bi ti bila punkcija pirice?


hmm petak-subota

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odlično TIkice, meni je cijelo vrijeme vidio 4 folikula, na kraju ih bilo 6 i dobili 5 js... Dvije se oplodile..  :Smile: 
Joj jedva čekam da nam javiš lijepe rezultate..  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

pirice i ja tako... skupa smo onda.
Bubi tako sam sretna zbog tebe uljepšala si mi dan koji mi je tako nekako bio depra danas..

ja sam i zadnji put imala 7kom i dobila 5js.. nadam se i ovaj put i da mi bude vratio 3...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bit će, vidjet ćeš ..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ eto malo da zavibramo za tebe...  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

i za tvoju betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Et bi bio u srijedu.hvala za vibrice,curke! :Smile:  idem dalje odmarati :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

malo dobrih vibracija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
od subote se bockam s 4 merionala, a sutra 6d.c. uzv!!
Da li netko koristi i sprej?

----------


## tikki

Matko žao mi je  :Sad: 

Gaceta, hvala ti za listu! Ja sam skužila da sam ostala i u on go u 5 mjesecu, pa kad ćeš sređivati možeš me od tamo maknut  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu i uspješan transfer!

Tikica lijepo zvuči 7 folikulića! evo malo  ~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i krasne js  :Smile:

----------


## Matko

Tikice 78,neznam.idem sutra kod Dr.P. na razgovor pa da vidimo?ako opet krenem u neki postupak ovaj put necu nikome reć.Mozda bude manje razaćaranje.
vi mi tu sve nekako izgledate hrabro i odlučno.Uporno.Ja nakon 4 mj. neuspjeha ptpuno sam poludila.
Neznam zasto mi se ovo sad dogadja ,nikad nisam prije bila ovakva.

----------


## ARIANM

Gaceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Matko baš mi je žao. 
Meni danas 12dc 5 folikula 21/21/22/22/22 danas u 22 štoperica i u srijedu punkcija.

----------


## Matko

Wow Arianm,imam filing da če to kod tebe biti uspješno.s pozzzzz betom.folikulići zaista odlično izgledaju.

----------


## tikki

Arianm sretno na aspiraciji  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Tikki,Matko hvala vam!!! Strah me nadat se jer...ma znate sve šta da vam pričam...a još sam paničar po prirodi i strah me da mi folikuli ne popucaju prije,da ostanem bez et...pita me prijateljica danas pa nije te strah boli kod punkcije-ma toga me najmanje strah,sve ću preživjet samo da uspije...
Vibram za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Joj Arianm kužim te totalno... Mene uvijek strah kaj ak folikuli popucaju ili budu prazni/loše Js... Strah boli od punkcije je 0 u usporedbi s ovim strahovima.

----------


## ARIANM

Točno tako Tikki...tako mi je drago što sam došla na ovaj forum jer me vi bar ovdje razumijete,svi ostali me bljedo gledaju...

----------


## mostarka86

matko, žao mi je  :Sad: 

geceta, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Curke/dečki moje/i ne stignem vas redovito pratiti pa vam šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

Krv izvađena, a sad čekam nalaze koji budu gotovi poslije 3  :Unsure: .... Strah ogroman, kao da je porvi postupak jer mi je ovo prvi puta da sma došla do bete , a da nisam prije dobila M.....

----------


## mare41

Maybe, držim figeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Maybe* *baby*, to je super znak! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!
Svim rodicama od  :Heart:  zelim plodonosne akcije, mirna iscekivanja i veeelike trbuscice!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maybe baby ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni se i danas pojavila druga blijeda crtica na testu, danas je 12 dpt.. Ali me i stomak počeo boliti kao kad dobijem M...  :Unsure:

----------


## geceta

maybe, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## M@tt

> Meni se i danas pojavila druga blijeda crtica na testu, danas je 12 dpt.. Ali me i stomak počeo boliti kao kad dobijem M...


Bubi imas +???? Jesi primila kakve boostere ili? Pa to je super!!! Bravooo

Maybe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu. 

Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu. 

Ja cekam bas dragu, unutra je kod dr.L.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma jesam M@tt, brevactyd 7 dpt.. Zato se i ne veselim, samo ogromne količine straha...

Vi ste danas na punkciji? Javi rezultate, vibram za tulum u labu i vama  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

hvala ti, M@tt, sto i sada mislis na nas  :Love:  sretnoooooo!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala vam drgi moji, ajde da vaše vibrice upale....  

Bubimitka bravo za drugu crticu !!!!!! 

Geceta ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu. 

M@tt i vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> Ma jesam M@tt, brevactyd 7 dpt.. Zato se i ne veselim, samo ogromne količine straha...
> 
> Vi ste danas na punkciji? Javi rezultate, vibram za tulum u labu i vama


A da, onda moguce da je od boostera ali nikad ne znas. Zaboravio sam da ih dr.L uvijek daje tako da se ipak strpi jos malo onda do bete. Sretnoooooo  :Smile: 

Nista curke moje, dvije ciste i bez ovulacije ovaj ciklus na kraju. 

Poceli s duphastoneom danas te suprefactom 1dc, vaginalete i hiramicin za oba, gledamo se na 3. Dan i odredujemo stimulaciju nakon toga. Eto.... Sretno svima, drzimo rucnonozne svima kojima treba.  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj M@tt tako mi je žao.. Taman ste dobili novu nadu.. Možda i bolje tako, novi ciklus sve ispočetka pa bude onda kako treba.. Šaljem vam veliki  :Love:

----------


## geceta

a ja sam se tako nadala da cete nas vi i tikica slijediti u stopu  :Sad:  znaci li to da sljedeci ciklus ne budes doma niti za dat uzorak???

----------


## M@tt

> a ja sam se tako nadala da cete nas vi i tikica slijediti u stopu  znaci li to da sljedeci ciklus ne budes doma niti za dat uzorak???


Ma neeeee, sljedeci ciklus zapocinje ovaj petak ili subotu tako da nismo nista izgubili previse...  :Smile:  jedino je sad on rekao da bi isao na punu stimulaciju, a mi ocekivali polu. Ne znam kako cemo financijski sad to....

----------


## Brunaa

*Laki* i ja se nadam da mi neće trebati..... al zlu ne trebalo  :Razz:

----------


## una99

Danas 14dnt beta 99.75, za 2 dana ponavljam test....totalno sam zbunjena

----------


## adria13

druga beta na 17dnt 913... nije se baš poduplalo kako je trebalo po prvoj beti
pa moram ponovit za dva dana 
sad sam opet u iščekivanju  :Rolling Eyes: 

matt sretno u sljedećem ciklusu kad već sad nije uspjelo
bubimitka još malo do bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bolje se nemoj s testovima mučiti
maybe baby ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu
una to je ok, šta ne? još neka naraste za 2 dana

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo me da javim..beta je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam betu... Je li to ok?

----------


## laky

> Evo me da javim..beta je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam betu... Je li to ok?


odlično čestitam

----------


## M@tt

> Danas 14dnt beta 99.75


Čestitam una!  :Smile: 




> druga beta na 17dnt 913... nije se baš poduplalo kako je trebalo po prvoj beti
> pa moram ponovit za dva dana 
> sad sam opet u iščekivanju


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Adria držimo palčeve....




> Evo me da javim..beta je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam betu...


Maybe ma kako ne bi bilo dobro? Čestitam ti, trudna siiiiiiiiiii....  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Ajme puno lijepih beta danas ovdje! Čestitam svima!
Bubi jos malo izdrži, al ja znam da si ti trudna!
Tikki kako si mi?

Ja prijavljujem sutra stoperica i punkcija u petak imamo 7-8 folikula

----------


## Mery13

> Evo me da javim..beta je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam betu... Je li to ok?


ma beta je prekrasna...za njezino još ljepše duplanje~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Čestitke svima na visokim betama!!!!
Meni sutra punkcija pa imam pitanje-cure koje ste bile u VG na punkciji jel se dobije neka lokalna anestezija ili nešto protiv bolova ili da ponesem neke tablete?

----------


## mari mar

Cure čestitke na prekrasnim betama!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Sad i mi ostale moramo nastaviti niz pozitivnih beta :Preskace uze:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo me da javim..beta je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam betu... Je li to ok?


Odlična beta!!!!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Danas 14dnt beta 99.75, za 2 dana ponavljam test....totalno sam zbunjena


SUper Una, samo nek ti se lijepo podupla, možda se kasnije implantiralo...

Arianm sretno sutra na punkciji...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ajme puno lijepih beta danas ovdje! Čestitam svima!
> Bubi jos malo izdrži, al ja znam da si ti trudna!
> Tikki kako si mi?
> 
> Ja prijavljujem sutra stoperica i punkcija u petak imamo 7-8 folikula


Hvala ti Tikice  :Smile: 
Sad sam popiškila još jedan jeftini testić iz ljekarne, imam slabašnu drugu crticu, ali tu je....  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

...da i mene zanima čime se nakljukati prije punkcije????? brrrr

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ...da i mene zanima čime se nakljukati prije punkcije????? brrrr


Gdje si u postupku? Ivf centar čini mi se...
Ne brini se previše, punkcija boli ali nije tako strašno koliko nas većina zamišlja kad ide prvi put..
Ja sam prvi put imala 10 stanica i preživila bez problema, a nisam baš ništa popila prije...
Sretnoooooo  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Tikice ok sam, hvalašto misliš na mene  :Smile:  polako brojim dane, sad sam 5dnt, nadam se da se mrvice drže.

Super za folikuliće, čini mi se predivna reakcija na polustimulirani... bit ćw tu lijepih JS i krasnih embrijića koji će ostat s mamom do kraja  :Wink: 

Bubi sve bolje i bolje  :Smile:  ~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu! Čekaš četvrtak ili ćeš ranije vaditi?

Una sad samo da se lijepo dupla...  držimo fige!

----------


## tikki

> ...da i mene zanima čime se nakljukati prije punkcije????? brrrr


Dobro bubimitka kaže... sve se to preživi, i nije tako strašno. Sve za naše mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> Gdje si u postupku? Ivf centar čini mi se...
> Ne brini se previše, punkcija boli ali nije tako strašno koliko nas većina zamišlja kad ide prvi put..
> Ja sam prvi put imala 10 stanica i preživila bez problema, a nisam baš ništa popila prije...
> Sretnoooooo


...da IVFcentar, bila sam već jednom na punkciji u KBO ali sam prespavala....i nije bilo ništa...
..bar se nadam pa neka i boli.....
Sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## kitty

Maybe baby bravo za odličnu betu  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
una99, adria 13 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!
Bubimitka81, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek beta potvrdi ono što testić sramežljivo pokazuje  :Wink: !
ARIANM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju i lijepe js!
geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Dancing Fever: 
M@tt  :Love: 

uh, koliko nas je... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje sam eventualno preskočila, a tužnicama big hug!

----------


## geceta

Kitty,ovo si krasno srocila! :Smile:  potpisujem skroz i dodajem jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sto god kome trebale

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pa obećali smo popraviti listu za svibanj  :Smile: 

Odoh ja po tu betu, držite ručnonožne....  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Odoh ja po tu betu, držite ručnonožne....


Pa nije danas 25.5.   :Wink: 

sreetnooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## geceta

A ja cekam et jednog ali vrijednog,kaze biologica totalnog skolskog  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!!!

----------


## M@tt

> A ja cekam et jednog ali vrijednog,kaze biologica totalnog skolskog


Čekaj nešto mi je promaklo? Koliko si imala stanica na kraju? Ajde da bude stvarno taj jedan-vrijedan! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

Bubimitka sretno ~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu  :Smile:  

M@tt sretno u novom postupku u puno ~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Maybe, odmah dodajem punoooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe za sutra!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Maybe, odmah dodajem punoooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe za sutra!


Moja beta 13 dpt 159.4  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta 13 dpt 159.4


Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, zakooooooon, čestitam draga!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala draga Mare41  :Love: . 

Bubimitka BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Bubiiiiii supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

tikki ima kakvih simptoma? 
geceta jedna ali vrijedna jupiii!! kad ideš po nju?

----------


## Mare 85

Bubi čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## donatela

*evo da se javim i na ovoj temi :*.bila sam jucer na dogovoru,....cekala najprije da se izredaju sve folikulometrije kod jednog i kod drugog dr pa dosla napokon na red nesto prije 11 h ali nema veze isplatilo se cekati...ja sam zadovljna ishodom...opet kazem dr mi je za 10 nemogu da ga ne pohvalim.... ugl popricali smo dala sam mu papire..i rekao mi je da ce udovoljit mojoj zelji da preskocimo inseminacije i da se slaze samnom da inseminacije sa dobrim spermiogramom mozda nemaju smisla kad nije uspjelo ni sa ciljanima uz klomifene ....tako da eto idem ovaj ciklus u IVF-ET ali bez ikakve stimulacije potpuno prirodni ciklus...punktirat ce jedan folikul (nadam se i jednu js)i tu jednu ce oplodit...rekao mi je da nebi bilo dobro kod mene stimulacija bilo kakva s obzirom na moju epilepsiju i da bi bilo rizicno se uopce dovest u situaciju da se vrati vise od jenog embrija jer je za moje zdr stanje to prerizicno....Rekao mi je da i sa prirodnim ivf-om u prirodnom ciklusu su prognoze jako dobre jer sam imala uvijek dobre folikule i s obzirom na moje godine(27) da bi moglo doc do trudnoce sa ivf-om ako ne u prvom ciklusu onda odma u sljedecem...nadam se da ce uistinu bit kako on kaze...i da ce se sve poklopit kako treba... *jeli tko od vas išao na ivf u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu bez ikakve stimulacije i kakva su iskustva?* znam da nisu rezultati kao sa npr gonalima i klomifenima i drugim ljekovima ali ipak bolje je ovako ja mislim nego da idem na inseminaciju...vece su sanse...

----------


## adria13

bubimitka super  :Very Happy: 
geceta baš tako, jedna ali vrijedna, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Bile su dakle 2js,jedna se oplodila i danas je vracena a mamica ju mazi i pazi.svima koji su skoro u postupku,~~~~~~~~~~
bubimitka,cestitam!!!bravo!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi za veliku betu...  :Smile: 

Meni se čini ova moja nekako mala, ali kaže Luči da je ok za 13 dpt... Ni ne veselim se previše, strah me je totalno... Valjda je i to normalno...

----------


## Achi

Donatela ja sam za svoj prvi IVF bila u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu; jedino sam stopericu primila.
Punkcija jedne jajne stanice se uglavnom radi bez ikakvih lijekova pa se pripremi na to (meni je jajnik bio na cudnom mjestu i sa priraslicama pa je bolilo toliko da su mi na kraju dali lijekove- ali rekli su mi da ako je sve ok da gotovo nista ne boli). Aspiracija je jako brzo gotova, za par sekundi.
Dobila sam jednu stanicu koja se oplodila; vratili su mi 3. dan 8-stanicni embrij. Nije uspjelo. Uspjelo mi je iz drugog pokusaja uz stimulaciju. Nadam se da ces ti imat vise srece i uspjet iz prve!!!

----------


## tikica78

ma super je to beta šta ti je!
baš si mi uljepšala dan..

geceta mazite se ha? kad je tvoja beta?

evo vibri da se bebica ugnijezdi!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Laki

Da i ovdje prijavim, danas vraćene dvije lijepe blastice 5.dan... beta 04.06.

Curke sa velikim betama, hura... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

> Moja beta 13 dpt 159.4


Bubi čestitammmmmm....sretno dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Laki i Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## tikki

Bubi čestitam!!!! I sretno dalje  :Very Happy: 

Gaceta samo ti mazi svoj trbušćić, a ja ti ~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!

Tikica, kod mene ti nema baš nekih simptoma. Tj danas sam skroz ok. Jučer sam imala grčeve, kao pred M... samo, više se ne želim zamarati simptomima kad mogu značiti i jedno i drugo  :Cool:

----------


## mari mar

> Moja beta 13 dpt 159.4


Superiška  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mari mar

Gaceta i Laki~~~~~~~za veliku betu!
Maybe baby :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Maybe baby i Bubimitka, čestitam i sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Sretno i ostalima u isčekivanju bete i da vas iznenade lijepe brojčice  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Bubimitka čestitammmmmmm!!!!
Gaceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!
Punkcija kod mene prošla u redu,bolilo ali podnošljivo i kratko-ništa strašno. Bilo je 5 folikula, a dobili smo 3js...sutra zovem lab. da vidim kako je...

----------


## mari mar

sretno i da se lijepo oplode...!

----------


## tikki

Arianm ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## Brunaa

Vratila se jedna lijep blastocista u pupu i čekamo betu 05.06.12.  :Very Happy: , a u labu nas čekao još 5 blastocista  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

slijedeća dva tjedna, dok nam je geceta u_ out-u_, ja sam vam meštar od ceremonije za listu

dakle drage (i dragi) moje, javljajte se!!!  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

donatela, evo tema za tebe, sretno! http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...-ciklusu/page6
Brunaaa, super rezultat, ~~~~~~~~za betu!

----------


## kristina1977

Evo i mene među trudnicama,današnja beta 2140,3 :Very Happy: ,nadamo se srčeku na ulatrazvuku!

----------


## luci07

Čestitke novim trudnicama i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama bete!

Jel bi mogla i ja na listicu? Idem na aih u 6. mj.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Kako je lijepo za dobro jutro pročitati lijepe vijesti-kristina čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Evo i mene među trudnicama,današnja beta 2140,3,nadamo se srčeku na ulatrazvuku!


Čestitke kristina!! To je izgleda više bebica.  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kristina čestitam!!! krasan rast bete! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbrižnu trudnoću svih preostalih 8 mj!

----------


## kristina1977

Mislim da je jedna ipak su mi vratili samo jedan zametak!

----------


## M@tt

> Mislim da je jedna ipak su mi vratili samo jedan zametak!


He he onda pa dobro....  :Laughing:   Kako god bilo čestitam ti. Uživaj...

----------


## Brunaa

*kristina1977* čestitam, *mare41* hvala ti...

----------


## Cana73

> *kristina1977* čestitam, *mare41* hvala ti...


Brunaa cestitam i da bude tako do kraja.

----------


## dino84

Evo da se i ovdje javim. Danas krećem s duphastonima, kada dobijem od 3 - 7 dc pijem klomifene i onda na IVF. Dr je rekao kada vidi kako ću reagirati možda mi doda još nešto.  Tako da me možete staviti na listu za IVF u 6. mj. Čestitke svim novim trudnicama, a svima u postupcima želim puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Kristina čestitam!!!!!!  :Smile:  Moj nalaz bude poslije 15 h.

----------


## ARIANM

Kristina1977 čestitke na predivnoj beti!!!!
Dino84 sretno ti želim!!!! Ja nestrpljivo čekam 11h da zovem lab...

----------


## adria13

kristina čestitam na lijepoj beti!!
da bar moja tako hoće rasti...ali stalno malo kasni

danas beta 1611...jel to ima kakve veze što je malo usporena  :Confused:

----------


## beilana

adria, negdje sam čitala da duplanje ne mora bit baš točno svakih 48 sati, al najbolje da ti svog gina nazoveš, on će znati najbolje

čestitke novim trudnicama, i najdosadnijih 9mj

a ja čekam M, danas sam popila zadnji jasmin, tak mi dani sporo prolaze.....tak dok vidim lijepe vijesti, odma bi i ja u taj proljetni vlakić  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Danas 16dnt beta 290.30

Čestitke curkama na lijepim betama i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## pirica

čestitke svim trudnicama
čekalicama koječega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni punkcija u subotu, valjda bude koja js

----------


## geceta

Cestitke svima a tebi pirice,posebne ~~~~~~~~ da ovaj puta bude sve ok.
Hvala,big blue,sto ces uskociti dok sam ja na klupi :Smile: odlucih ne dizati laptop pa vas povremeno pratim s mtela.
Tikice,kitty,M@tt,~~~~~~za dobre punkcije!

----------


## tikica78

geceta samo ti čuvaj svoju mrvicu! a mi vibramo za tebe i nju! ~~~~~~~~
pirice ja sutra.. nadam se da bude sve ok.. i da ću uskoro uživati čuvajući bebice..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pirica i Tikice sretno na punkcijama sutra i prekosutra  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Geceta tebi za veliku betu  :Smile:   :Smile: 

˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala,hvala :Kiss: danas jos mirujem,sutra idem na kavu :Smile: svima kome trebaju,~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

čestitam novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: !

pirica i tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije!
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

ja se prijavljujem u čekalice punkcije, punkcija u subotu  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju što manje bolnu punkciju sa što više dobrih js, sretno

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo, moja beta danas je 549.71  :Smile:  

Tikice78 i pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i lijepe js  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

maybe baby super beta!  :Very Happy: 

hvala vam cure svima.. javim se..

----------


## tikki

Maybe baby supet!  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!!! Kad ćete na uzv? Koji ti je dnt?

----------


## mare41

maybe (i ne više maybe :Smile: ), jako sam vesela zbog tebe! Čestitam!

----------


## Maybe baby

17dnt je...na uzv najvjerojatnije idući petak, rekao je dr.da ga sutra nazovem da provjeri još jer je danas bio u dežurstvu pa je već doma... 

E, da mare sad više nadamo se nije maybe  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> 17dnt je...na uzv najvjerojatnije idući petak, rekao je dr.da ga sutra nazovem da provjeri još jer je danas bio u dežurstvu pa je već doma... 
> 
> E, da mare sad više nadamo se nije maybe


Baby cestitam na super beti  :Smile: )
Tikica sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Tikica, sretno na punkciji sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

dobro jutreko curke, evo malo friške kavice  :Coffee: , poslužite se!

današnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste brojčice!
tikica78, sretno na punkciji!

----------


## luci07

tikica78, sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moja beta danas 15 dpt. 302.9.  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bete su vam super  :Klap:

----------


## Mare 85

Bubi  :Smile: )))

----------


## beilana

joj kak je veselo ovdje, toliko lijepih beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se nastave pravilno duplati i bebači rasti

----------


## Maybe baby

Bubimitka superrrrr  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Čestitke svima na lijepim betama!!!
Šiškice avatar ti je za pojest!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

joj ženice,kak je lijepo čuti takve vijesti!šaljem svima puno  :Love:  pozdrava!

----------


## geceta

Kitty,hvala na kavici i sretno sutra na punkciji!!

----------


## dorina199

Sretno svima u postupcima, čekalicama da im vrijeme što brže prođe a trudnicama da im svi dani prođu uredno i školski!!! 
Prijavljujem se za listu, naime danas brojim 12+5tt, transfer je bio 16.03. i od dva smzlica imamo jednu bebu koja lijepo raste. Nisam se javljala zbog komplikacija ali se nadam da su sada iza nas.

----------


## ARIANM

Čestitke svima na lijepim betama,a čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danas sam zvala lab. i sutra imam et tri lijepa embrija...danas su dva četverostanična,a jedan trostanični.
Recite mi odnosi nakon et da ili ne???

----------


## geceta

Koliko god ti to tesko palo,ne,nema odnosa

----------


## pirica

> Čestitke svima na lijepim betama,a čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Danas sam zvala lab. i sutra imam et tri lijepa embrija...danas su dva četverostanična,a jedan trostanični.
> Recite mi odnosi nakon et da ili ne???


možda se sretnemo ja sam na punkciji (plave kratke kose)

----------


## andream

Pirice, i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude prvi postupak u novoj klinici pa beba (ko nekad na VV-u).

----------


## eva133

*Pirice* neka ti Vg donese sreću!

----------


## tikica78

evo i mene preživjela sam.. dobili smo 6js.. čekamo sad da se oplode. hvala vam svima za vibre
Bubimitka čestitam ! kad ideš na prvi uzv?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super TIkice, samo nek se one sadd lijepo oplode  :Smile: 
Rekao mi L. da ponovim betu u nedjelju ili utorak.. Nije sad spominjao uzv.. Ionako sam tek danas prvi put trebala vaditi betu, valjda zato..
U pon. idem kod svog socijalnog ginića po bolovanje, rekao je da mora prvo napraviti uzv.. tak da ću biti pametnija tada...

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Klap:  
Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi sretno  :Yes:

----------


## geceta

Tikice.~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulumishku u labu!!
Pirice,sretno!!!~~~~~~~~~
Kitty,jos jednom,~~~~~~~~~~da sve prode super

----------


## Mery13

Tikice za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pirice sretno na punkciji da prođe što bezbolnije~~~~~~~~~

Drage moje ja danas vidjela otkucaje srčeka naše male mrvice...presretni smo..ljubim vas i grlim

----------


## tikica78

Hvala cure..ma vjerujem ja u moje male hrabrice i jedva čekam transfer.
Bubi vjerujem da ti jos nije lako ..dok ne čujes malo srceko.
Geceta kako si ? Ne pišeš nam kako se osjećas..

Pirice sretno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Mery bravo za malo srce!  :Klap:

----------


## geceta

> Hvala cure..ma vjerujem ja u moje male hrabrice i jedva čekam transfer.
> Bubi vjerujem da ti jos nije lako ..dok ne čujes malo srceko.
> Geceta kako si ? Ne pišeš nam kako se osjećas..
> 
> Pirice sretno ~~~~~~~~~


Zato sto se ovaj put ne zelim proucavati pa opet razocarati :Smile: sve ok :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

prijavljujem zadnju folikulometriju danas: na desnoj strani folikuli 18, 16, 16, 15 i par manjih te na lijevoj 18, 16, 16 i par manjih.

punkcija u nedjelju  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

joj, baš divnih vijesti ima zadnjih vijesti...čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama, a tužnicama šaljem veliki  :Love: 

ja taman došla iz splita. prijavljujem se za postupak u 6.mjesecu, definitivno. Dr. P nije bio nimalo optimističan, kaže da zbog endometrioze, jajnici mi izgledaju kao da mi je 35, a ne 25 godina. loše sam odreagovala na antagonist protokol (menopur, cetrotide, ovitrelle) i to ga brine, jer kaže da je išao sa terapijom naspram godina. sada idemo sa blagim protokolom od 2-6 femara, pa ako bude 1-2 js ostajemo na femari do kraja, a ako ih bude više od 3 uvodimo menopur...joj, ništa mi nije jasno. dao mi je da uradim amh, nalaz za 3 sedmice, i tada ćemo imati jasniju sliku šta se dešava sa jajnicima, i zašto ne reaguju dobro. 
meni nije više ništa jasno, svaki put druge informacije...je li iko imao iskustva sa ovim blagim protokolom? svaka informacija mi je dobro došla...
ljubim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*mostarka86* drži se, naoružaj se strpljenjem i živcima i sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Mery  :Klap:  za  :Heart: 

Pirice i Arianm sretno!

Tikice ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## Snekica

> Tikice.~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulumishku u labu!!
> Pirice,sretno!!!~~~~~~~~~
> Kitty,jos jednom,~~~~~~~~~~da sve prode super


Mery, bravo za malo  :Heart:  
geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~prava koka, nema šta!!! Sretno!!!

----------


## Sonja29

mostarka bit će to sve u redu a ako ti je neka utjeha ja sam puno bolje reagovala na terapiju sa 37 već sa 25 godina. Prvi pokušaj je najgori jer ne znaju hoće li pogoditi odgovarajuću terapiju,možeš bolje reagirati sada sa femarom već sa menopurom. sretno draga!
Pirice,Arianm sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mery bravo za srčeko!
tetadoktor sretno u nedjelju!

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam :Smile: 

evo malo trudničkih vibrica za sve~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

sonja29, bruna, lea, hvala vam na ohrabrenjima. sada mi je sonja, sve utjeha, svaka doza dobrih i pozitivnih riječi, jer sam takva, odmah se i ja naelektrišem dobrom vibrom. jučer mi je sve to izgledalo puno lošije, nego jutros. valjda dok se malo smirim, a znate kakav je dr. P, koliko je oštar i direktan  :Smile:  ja sam dobro reagovala na klomifen, kada smo prije par mjeseci išli na ciljane, po 4 js po 20 mm sam znala imati, pa se nadam se će tako biti i sa femarom. 
hvala curke, puno  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

Sneki  :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Mostarka, vjerojatno si mislila na 4 folikula po 20 mm. Sretno da i na femari bude dobra reakcija i da bude uspješno!  :Smile: 

Tikice, jel znaš kad će transfer?

----------


## Sonja29

tikki još 5-6 dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Tikki ne znam čekam da mi javi.
Al za tebe vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

[QUOTE=tikki;2150419]Mostarka, vjerojatno si mislila na 4 folikula po 20 mm. Sretno da i na femari bude dobra reakcija i da bude uspješno!  :Smile: 

ma naravno na folikule, smela sam se sa svi ovim podacima u glavi...hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Danas mi je baš neki loši dan, totalno me uhvatila neka tuga i sumnja u uspjeh  :Sad:  jako su me zadnjih dana bolile cicke (iako znam da je za bilo kakve simptome uopće smiješno govoriti tako rano) i danas kad je sve prestalo, temperatura mrvicu pala (pod utrićima mi je temperatura svejedno padala uvijek do sad) baš sam se rastužila...

----------


## geceta

Tikki,sve bude ok  :Love:  znas da nekad nema nikakvih simptoma pa bude trudnoce a nekad su svi tu (bili kod mene prva dva puta) pa je nema. Think pink,draga! Za sve nas... Odi s nekom dragom osobom na kavicu i kolace,radi ono sto te usrecuje i nemoj nam biti tuzna.
Tikice,ja sam mislila da si ti to jutros rjesila,pa kad ce vise?

----------


## kitty

evo i mene s punkcije, dobili 6 js, 2 stavljene u oplodnju i nadamo se dobrom tulumu u labu.

tikki, samo hrabro i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!
tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju i dobre js!
Mery13, bravo za  :Heart: !
geceta, malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju mrvicu  :Smile: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba  :Wink: !

----------


## ARIANM

Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Obavila sam et i čuvam tri mrvice,jedna osmostanična,šesterostanična i četverostanična. Ne mogu nigdje nabaviti crinone gel,zvala u ljekarnu i vele mi da se čeka 10-14 dana...sestra mi je rekla da se ne uzrujavam ako ga ne nađem al ja bi ipak htjela...mislite da mogu i bez njega? Pijem duphaston 3x1 još od punkcije i andol 1x1 i folacin 1x1..

Svima šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Na vv ga obicno ne daju tak da mozes i bez njega.a utrogestane ti nisu dali?~~~~~~da se prime!

----------


## ARIANM

ne, samo duphaston...?????

----------


## geceta

Na vv daju utrice,ocito je to svagdje drugacije.ako ti je sestra rekla da ak ne nades,ne brines,onda ni nemoj brinut.skicni jos u zagorskoj,tam navodno svega ima

----------


## Achi

Aranm - ja ga uvijek kupujem u privatnoj ljekarni - Ana Ćurković, Pokornog 7. tel 2300587 ili mob 098/357-933

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam cure,ali ja nisam iz zg tak da sam zvala ovdje privatne ljekarne ali nema nigdje,,,

----------


## BigBlue

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (12 i još čekamo dobre vijesti..  :Smile: )
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
22.5. Maybe baby
22.5. Matko
25.5. ( polustimulirani )
27.5. musica (1.IVF)
31.5. tikki
maza975
4.6. Laki
5.6. Brunaa
8.6. geceta
8.6. ARIANM

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
tikica78, kitty, pirica

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
ayan (inseminacija), tetadoktor, mari mar

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
 črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507(sek)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
M@tt

5.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, BillieJean, kika222, M@tt, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, piki, anaši150, darmar, Cassie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija, kameleon, beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera, mostarka 86, lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa, donatela (klomifenski), luci07 (AIH), dino84 (IVF Ri)
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

Malo sam počistila ovih par stranica odbrojavanja. Javite mi ako se nađete na dijelu liste na kojimu ne bi trebali biti.
Zar nemamo nikoga na iglama?!!  :Wink: 

Čestitke našim trudnicama  :Heart: 

Posebno čekalicama ß puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivu, i puno strpljenja

Svim ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## geceta

Hvala,draga,sto si uskocila i napravila listu  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

bravo za listu!! :Naklon: 
ma ima pikalica!!evo ja mislila čekati neki period da prođe ali nešto mi ne da mira  :Smile:  išla ovaj tj. kod dr. i odmah me ubacio u postupak tako da sam ja od danas pikalica  :Very Happy: 
i sama sam sva u nekom strahu i sve ali dr. mi dao veliku podršku i ja odlučila da moram probati i uspjeti,pa neće to mene zezati...  :Grin:

----------


## BigBlue

Ma vidim da sam neke bedastoće ostavila, pa ću to sutra iskorigirati i s guštom te Kiki staviti među pikalice (baš mi je drago da nisi odustala, that's the spirit!).

Curke, sutra navečer idem s novom listom, tako da mi javite ako sam još nešto zabrljala osim s čekalicama bete...

----------


## Brunaa

*BigBlue*  :Klap: 
*Gaceta* kako prolazi vrijeme?  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

Ma bezveze,mirujem pa malo setam,nista posebno.kod tebe?ides raditi ili?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odlicna lista, lijepo ce i svibanj zavrsiti  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Bravo BB.

----------


## bubiloo

Evo da se i ja javim ovdje.
Ja sam ostala trudna prirodno u išćekivanju prvog ivf-a koji je trebao biti u 7 mjesecu.
Bili na dogovoru za postupak.....ja sva sretna i zadovoljna jer smo se dogovrili da više ništa ne čekamo već krećemo sa polustimuliranim,
dogovorilili lijekove i sve ostalo a kad ono za 14 dana najljepši mogući poklon-plus na testu!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Inaće i ja i dragi imamo dijagnozu (ja-uznapredovala endometrioza-laporaskopija i histeroskopija prije 3 mjeseca, on-asthenozoospermia)-desilo se pravo ćudo i to ovaj mjesec kad sam se ja najmanje nadala. 
Prva beta 15dno=454, druga beta 17dno=1120.....s nestrbljenjem išćekujemo prvi pregled u ponedeljak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikki

Bubilo,prekrasno!!!  :Very Happy:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~ za uzv u ponedjeljak i i da sve do kraja prođe mirno i sretno!

----------


## mari mar

bubiloo odlično! čestitke :Very Happy: 

da prijavim da sam još pikalica i šmrkalica par dana!! :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Samo da se prijavim u (polu)pikalice i posaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Bb hvala za listu!

Nego da vas pitam jel se dan punkcije broji kao prvi dan?
Ako je meni u petak bila punkcija koji dan će mi biti u ponedeljak?

----------


## geceta

Ja nekak mislim da se punkcija kao i et broji kao 0.-ti dan,dakle u pon ce ti biti 3. Ako nije tako,ispravite me
Jos jednom ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

----------


## Brunaa

> Ma bezveze,mirujem pa malo setam,nista posebno.kod tebe?ides raditi ili?


Uglavnom mirujem, na bolovanju sam do bete.

----------


## andream

da, punkcija je nulti dan.
 za transfer isto tako, ali to je manje bitno, beta se ionako vadi kad odredi doc (ili prije za znatiželjnike  :Smile: )
svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

E hvala , nisam bila sigurna jer me dr. Jos nije zvao za transfer ali ako je u ponedjeljak treći dan onda nije ni čudo,zvat će me danas vjerojatno..

----------


## ARIANM

A što mislite da umjesto crinone gela koristim utriće-pa sastav je isti...

----------


## tikica78

Ja mislim da mozes..
Ja sutra imam transfer..

----------


## una99

tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje bubice i lijepu betu

----------


## clover

Drage cure, da li znate da li je 20,9nmol/L premali progesteron (22 dc)??

----------


## donatela

ja ipak necu bit u klomifenskom nego u potpuno prirodnom postupku IVF-ET bez  ikakve stimulacije...eto sutra su mi prve folikulometrije onda cemo vidit kad je punkcija ....sretno nam svima u postupku........

----------


## kiki30

tikica78,donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Eto vidis da ipak ne mozes sve unaprijed znati.nego,zasto navodis ivf-et?moze li mi tko to objasniti jer opce ne kuzim na sto bi se to odnosilo.hvala! A tebi,sretno!!!!

----------


## geceta

Nemoj me krivo shvatit opet ali et je embriotransfer a nazalost,ne zavrsava svaki ivf njime,vec sam to govorila.znam da Ameri to dvoje uvijek koriste skupa no meni to nije bas korektno

----------


## geceta

Pirice,kak je proslo?
Tikice,jel te zvao vec dr?
Bubiloo,cestitam!!!i moram priznati,malo sam ljubomorna :Smile: ~~~~ da bude skolska trudnoca do kraja

----------


## donatela

geceta..ma nemam pojma...navodim ivf-et...jer se nadam da cu doc do et-a znam za et da je to embriotransfer i znam i da moze bit i da ne dođem do tog (do transfera)...ali nadam se da hocu..ma sto ja znam...pise mi na uputnici IVF-ET...pa mi uvik dođe nekako da i ode navedem tako ivf-et mada znam da nema potrebe za tim jer samo *ivf* se zna na sto se odnosi...sorry...

----------


## pirica

> Pirice,kak je proslo?
> Tikice,jel te zvao vec dr?
> Bubiloo,cestitam!!!i moram priznati,malo sam ljubomorna~~~~ da bude skolska trudnoca do kraja


2js, oplođene, et u utorak ako se sutra budu lijepo dijelili i da anestezija je zakon  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

kod mene bile 4 js, sutra ću znati dalje...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo bubiloo!! Cestitam, super prica  :Smile: 
Ostalima saljem puno trudnickih vibrica za poslije transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

samo da prijavim u utorak punkcija!!
Svima šaljem malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## ARIANM

Pirice dobila si anesteziju u VG???? Pa kako to ja nisam dobila ništa....
Svima šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## tikica78

Geceta zvao me , sutra idem po svoje bebuske!

Pirice na koji dan ti vraćaju? 3?

----------


## tikki

Ja sve razmišljam dali da napišem kak sam danas ili ne... Nisam izdržala, pa sam jutros pišnula jedan testić (10dnt trodnevnih mrvica) i vidla se slabašna slabašna crtica. To me zapravo poprilično iznenadilo, jer su mi cicke sasvim splasnule i nekako sam imala predosjećaj da ni ovoga puta neće biti ništa. No, danas popodne je ipak krenulo smeđarenje  :Sad:  tako da sam sad baš tužna...

Tikice sretno sutra!

----------


## tikica78

Tikki ma ne predaj se! Ako si imala crticu to nesto znaci! Smedjarenje nije neobično u trudnoći..
Pisni i sutra jedan testic..
Nemoj mi odmah biti tuzna.. :Love:

----------


## tikki

A znam draga da ne mora smeđaranje biti nužno znak da je kraj, no bojim se da ne bude biokemijska... Sutra ću opet pišnuti jedan.

----------


## tikica78

Ma ja se sjećam puno cura koje su ovdje smedjarile i bilo na kraju sve ok..
Ne brini se , mora biti dobro!
Jedva čekam tvoj test sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

> Geceta zvao me , sutra idem po svoje bebuske!
> 
> Pirice na koji dan ti vraćaju? 3?


  :Smile:  sretno!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

tikki,tikki..... ti i tvoji testiči ranije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +
čekalice punkcije,ET i bete sretno!

----------


## pirica

> Geceta zvao me , sutra idem po svoje bebuske!
> 
> Pirice na koji dan ti vraćaju? 3?


3. da
*ARIANM* možda jer je bila stimulacija, a i anestezilog je bio slobodan pa...
*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jasni plusić sutra!
tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer, nek se mrvice čvrsto prime!
pirica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice u labu!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba  :Wink: !

ja nisam danas mogla zvati lab jer nedjeljom ne rade, ali nadam se sutra transferu, uh baš me neka nervoza pere...  :scared:

----------


## geceta

Kitty,samo smireno :Smile: iako,ak se mene sjetis dok smo cekali ima li vijesti,nisam bas podobna za savjete :Smile:  ali sve bude ok,znam to :Love:  cekamo da nam sutra samo javis brojkicu od 1 do 3

----------


## Mury

Vidim cure puno vas je aktivno ne mogu vas sve niti pohvatati, pa svima šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posbeno *kiki30*, go, go kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 
I jako me obradovala ova nenadana trudnoća od *bubiloo*!!!
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## beilana

*tikki,* vidim da si tu, ima li šta novo?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Danas testić negativan, spoting se pojačao i temperatura potonula... kao i moje nade da je ovo bila naša sretna sedmica i prilika za jackpot. Otišli smo izvaditi betu, rezultati će oko 14 sati.

----------


## beilana

*tikki*  :Love:  ali ja ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan kraj, ak ne ovaj mjesec, idući!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, testić ne mora ništa značiti..

----------


## ARIANM

Tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da beta bude ipak visoka!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tikki* saljem brdo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta ugodno iznenadi!  :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

Tikice78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretnoooooo :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tiki  sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pirice  sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tikice   sretno danas  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

kako je lijepo citati  prirodne trudnoce  cestitam

----------


## una99

Moja danas  beta 20 dnt 1246, sad već lakše dišem......

Tiki drzim fige za tvoju današnju betu i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drzi se
Za sve curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Becky

Evo ja se javljam s prvog UZV. Danas 6+3 tj, imamo 3,5 mm i kuca srceko  :Smile: 
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Čestitam svim novim trudnicama, a budućim želim puno hrabrosti i optimizma  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Becky  :Klap:

----------


## kitty

tikki, nek te beta ipak iznenadi!
Becky, bravo za  :Heart: !

ja danas dobila na čuvanje 2 4-stanične dvodnevne mrvice  :Very Happy: .

----------


## tikki

Moja beta 0... opet.

----------


## Mery13

una99 beta ti je prekrasna~~~~~~~sretno do kraja :Very Happy: 
Becky bravo za  :Heart: 
tikki stvarno mi je žao :Love: 
kitty sad samo mazi svoju bušicu i za 12dana na vidjelo s troznamenkastom betom~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Tikki  :Love:  , zao mi je  :Sad: 

Kitty, eto vidis :Smile:  kad moras vadit betu? 13.? cuvaj svoje mrvice

----------


## kiki30

tikki,žao mi je..   :Sad:

----------


## lovekd

Tikki, žao mi je ....  :Sad:  :Love:  

Čekalicama želim puno sreće i strpljenja  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*tikki* žao mi je  :Love:  hrabro u nove pobjede!

----------


## mare41

tikki, grlim, drži se pa onda ide sretni slijedeći postupak!

----------


## žužy

tikki,baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Tikki drži se.... :Taps:

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikki, drži se  :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

kod mene 3 zametka... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čekamo daljnje detalje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kitty

tikki  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad: ...
tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!

----------


## una99

tikki žao mi je, drzi se  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Tetadoktor da se čvrsto uhvate za mamicu! jel ti vraćaju sve tri?

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta 0... opet.


Tikki znam da bilo što da kažem da neče ublažiti bol.... Drži se  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

Joj tikki..jako sam tuzna zbog tebe.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Nemoj se predati samo..

Evo ja čuvaj tri mrvice...i molim Boga da se bar jedna uhvati jako za mene..

----------


## M@tt

> Evo ja čuvaj tri mrvice...i molim Boga da se bar jedna uhvati jako za mene..


Bravo tikice!! Držimo palčeve...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Dr.kaze da su jako lijepi embriji sad jos malo sreće...

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, vibram za lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

A baš sam se pitala gdje je *sejla*?  :Smile:  Bliži se 06/12...

----------


## mari mar

> Dr.kaze da su jako lijepi embriji sad jos malo sreće...


super tikice, čvrsto držim   :fige:

----------


## sejla

> A baš sam se pitala gdje je *sejla*?  Bliži se 06/12...


Tu sam draga moja  :Smile:  Evo, danas mi počeo ciklus, za nekih 15ak dana put Praga  :Very Happy: 
Navijam za tvoju lijepu betu!!!!!!

----------


## Brunaa

:Smile:  hvala ti *sejla*!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu predivnu prašku priču  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Šaljem svima puno trudničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Posebno Tikici  :Smile: 

Moja beta danas 18 dpt totalno neočekivano 1750   :Klap:

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubimitka81* zavidim ti  :Kiss:  šala mala, neka sve bude školski!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Bubimitka81* zavidim ti  šala mala, neka sve bude školski!


Ma zavidim ja sama sebi  :Laughing: 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> Šaljem svima puno trudničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Posebno Tikici 
> 
> Moja beta danas 18 dpt totalno neočekivano 1750


odlično  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

odlično za bete...ja danas dobila 50 dc....boli ko vrag....i čekam tu jesen....nadam se da ću se i ja malo veseliti....sve mi je to tako daleko

----------


## ARIANM

Tikki baš mi je žao.
Bubimitka odlična beta!!!!
I sva puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Geceta kako se osjećaš? Mi vadimo betu isti dan ako se ne varam?

----------


## mostarka86

*bubi, una, becky*- čestitam vam od  :Heart: 

*bruna, tikice, tetadoktor, kitty*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za vas, sretno, čuvam fige...

*tiki,* žao mi je  :Sad: 

ako sam koga zaboravila, šaljem još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> Geceta kako se osjećaš? Mi vadimo betu isti dan ako se ne varam?


Heej,
Evo nista posebno i nastojim se ne proucavati.kako si ti?ima nas jos tog dana :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)[/COLOR]
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (13 i još čekamo dobre vijesti..  :Smile: )
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
27.5. musica (1.IVF) - ima li itko info??!
maza975
4.6. Laki
5.6. Brunaa
8.6. geceta
8.6. ARIANM
12.6. tikica78

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
kitty, pirica, tetadoktor

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
ayan (inseminacija), mari mar

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30, BillieJean
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
 črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
M@tt

5.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), kiara79, Palcicazg, Melem33, kika222, Melem33, drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, piki, anaši150, darmar, Cassie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6.mjesec: corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija, kameleon, beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, bubiloo, Olivera, mostarka 86, lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa, donatela, luci07 (AIH), dino84 (IVF Ri)
7.mjesec: linalena

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tantolina, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

tikki, od srca sam se nadala da ću te prebaciti u svibanjske , drži nam se  :Love: 
Čestitke našim trudnicama i HOĆEMO JOŠ!!!
Čekalicama ß puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivu i puno strpljenja
Svim ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro vam jutro svima, vidim da je veselo na forumu, 13. trudnica u svibnju - a još nije kraju, stvarno prekrasno. Neka nam se lista za svibanj još malo popuni, stoga cure koje čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~ 

pa curama za lipanjski voz također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka lipanj bude svakako sličan svibnju po broju trudnica. 

A sad za sve vas na forumu, ajmo jednu virtualnu - stvarno jutarnju kavicu. "Starije" forumašice će se sijećati da je virtualna jutarnja kava bila redovna i rekla bih nezaobilazna. Evo, ja ću je jutros ponuditi, svima vama u želji da se ova forumska tradicija vrati. Stiže cure i dečki kava, s mlijekom ili bez, domaća ili ona u granulama, čaj, kakao, pa se poslužite  :Coffee:

----------


## geceta

Hhhh,draga,ja je isto stavila kuhati u nakon transfera :Smile:  ali ponudit cu se i ovom,hvala ti! I hvala za vibrice :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ooo kavica.. super!

----------


## Laki

Već sam se poslužila, hvala...

Brunaa, kako je draga, kako se osjećaš?

Al što sporo idu dani....

----------


## Brunaa

*Kadauna* hvala na kavici, lijepo miriše...  :Wink: 

*Mostarka86* tebi i svima oostalima  :fige: 

*Laki* a šta da ti kažem, znaš sama, izgleda u cijelom postupku najgori dio je ovaj od ET do bete, al preživio je Mujo i gore  :Laughing:  :Yes:  kako gaceta kaže nastojim se ne proučavati i ne razmišljati... kako si ti?

----------


## kitty

Kadauna hvala na kavici!
BigBlue, hvala za listu, moram samo ispraviti da nisam više čekalica transfera (bio je jučer) nego bete 13.6.  :Smile: .

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, velike bete i treperava  :Heart: !

----------


## Mery13

Tikice78 sad samo mazi bušicu i uživaj sa svojim mrvicama~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

> Heej,
> Evo nista posebno i nastojim se ne proucavati.kako si ti?ima nas jos tog dana


Dobro sam,odmaram čim više,malo prošečem svaki dan i to je to. Nego jel zna koja od vas šta znači bijeli iscjedak? Ne koristim utriče nego duphaston oralno i danas sam vidla jače nego jučer ujutro bijeli iscjedak i mokre gačice????

----------


## tikica78

uh ne bi znala jer mi s utrićima to teško možemo reći. stalno curi bijelo.

----------


## geceta

Potpisujem tikicu hm hm

----------


## Laki

Brunaa, a ide pomalo, isto pokušavam gacetin recept, ali teško je ne osluškivati raznorazne znakove...
Još da je izdržati do kraja tjedna...

Svim čekalicama puno strpljenja....
Još je nedavno Mery13 od prvog dana transfera znala da je trudna, jel vidite što rade optimizam i vjera u konačan rezultat....
Puno sreće svima

----------


## donatela

prvo cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama...a tikki zao mi je zbog tebe nek bude vise srece iduci mjesec...

*ja jucer bila na uzv* još nema vodeceg folikula ali rekao mi dr da je to normalno posto mi je tek 9 dc i isli smo bez stimulacije u potpuno prir ciklusu(idemo na ivf) a ciklusi mi traju 30-32dana ,sutra idem opet na uzv...i evo rekao je da ce vjerojatno punkcija biti u subotu ili nedjelju ...tako da sam postala cekalica punkcije...ali nekako sam skepticna još prema svemu i ne vjerujem nist dok god se vodeci dominantni folikul ne pojavi...mislim znam da ce se pojavit imam redovne ovulacije svaki mjesec..samo neznam kad...mozda se ni sutra na uzv još uvijek nece vidjet...sutra ce mi bit 11dc ovulacije mi inace budu oko 15,16dc...koliki folikul treba bit da se primi štoperica???

----------


## tetadoktor

u mom očekivanju embriotransfera svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

kitty, gaceta, tetadoktor, tikica78, bruna, laki, arianm ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
maybe baby ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko
sejla, mostarka ~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni 6/2012
donatela ~~~~~~~za dobar folikul
bubimitka81  :Klap: 
Kaduma ..... super; kavica
svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam curke na vibricama :Smile:  ovaj put cu zavibrati za tetudoktor za uspjesan et~~~~~~~~~~,Zeljki ~~~~~~~~~ za betu
~~~~~~~~~~ svim cekalicama kojeceg

----------


## mari mar

preživjela sam punkciju... :Very Happy:   dobila 8 JS... a sad  :Cekam:

----------


## tikica78

mari mar ne brigaj evo i tebe uskoro kao tete čuvalice tri embrija!

----------


## pirica

danas bio et jednog 6st lijepog embija, beta 11.6. na 7.g braka

----------


## kiki30

pirice,za predivan poklon za godišnjicu ,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

> danas bio et jednog 6st lijepog embija, beta 11.6. na 7.g braka


*pirica*  :fige:  za dvostruko slavlje  :pivo:

----------


## tikica78

pirice nek bude godišnjica za pamćenje!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## andream

pirice, nek bude dvostruka fešta 11.6. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I meni će skoro godišnjica sretne bete, 14.6.

----------


## geceta

Moja beta je taman pred nasu godisnjicu :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Kod mene beta 0. Ostalima puno sreće!

----------


## mare41

draga argentić, šaljem big hug, kao i zeljki i mazi (3 negativne bete danas :Sad: ).

----------


## Bubimitka81

> danas bio et jednog 6st lijepog embija, beta 11.6. na 7.g braka


Joj predobro  :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za dvostruko slavlje  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Joj Argente,zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

tikki, Argente šaljem vam jedan veliki zagrljaj i da se što prije vratite u igru! Znam koliko vam je sad teško, ali jake ste vi!  :Sad: 
Sretnicama i one koje će to postati (najiskrenije se nadam) pred ili na samu godišnjicu braka!  :Very Happy: 
Trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

sutra embriotransfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Argente, žao mi je  :Love: 

Cure u isčekivanju bete ~~~~~~ za najljepši mogući ishod!

Mi smo opet u igri, dogovorili FET i ako bude sve ok s mojim ciklusom na pregledu za 12 dana i ako se mrvice odmrznu onda smo za nekih dvai pol  tjedna opet u čekanju bete. 

Čini mi se da su postupci poput droge, želja za bebicom u naručju me tjera dalje i dalje...

----------


## Argente

bravo tikki
žao mi je radi ovog postupka i drago mi je radi brzog sljedećeg...lavica si ti  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

došla sam vas samo kratko pozdraviti i malo zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a za *piricu* moram posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> došla sam vas samo kratko pozdraviti i malo zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> a za *piricu* moram posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> tužnicama veliki zagrljaj 
> 
> svima


 :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Buduci da sam opet od 4.30 na nogama pripremih nam jednu vrucu forumsku kavicu i keksiche pa se slobodno posluzite da skupa zavibramo za sve kojima to danas treba ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

dobro jutreko curke, geceta hvala na kavici i daj odspavaj malo  :Wink: ...

Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu danas!
tikki, that´s the spirit  :Very Happy: !
Argente  :Love: 
tetadoktor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!

----------


## geceta

Nemam pojma sta mi je:/sto mi se ne bi trebalo spavati od utrica?da poduplam dozu? :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

jutro evo i mene na kavicu..
ja sam jutros u 3 probudila se , obuzeo me osjećaj da ovo nije uspjelo, zamišljala sam kako ću se postaviti, što ću napisati u potpis itd..ništa me ne boli nisam napuhana, baš me to bedira.. :Sad: 
nek mi netko kaže da nije bila napuhana a ostala je trudna pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## kitty

tikice mislim da je još malo rano za napuhnutost, ja isto nisam ništa napuhnuta ali za sad ne percipiram to kao loš znak...
a što se tiče utrića i pospanosti, mene su totalno skršili, drjemuckam po cijele dane  :spava: .

----------


## acitam

> jutro evo i mene na kavicu..
> ja sam jutros u 3 probudila se , obuzeo me osjećaj da ovo nije uspjelo, zamišljala sam kako ću se postaviti, što ću napisati u potpis itd..ništa me ne boli nisam napuhana, baš me to bedira..
> nek mi netko kaže da nije bila napuhana a ostala je trudna pleaseeeeeeeeeeee!


Draga Tikica, voljela bi ti potvrditi svojim primjerom ono što želiš, ali na žalost, ja nikada nisam imala pozitivnu betu, a imala sam ponekad sve simptome i svaki puta napuhana. Zato, nemoj biti tužna, misli pozitivno, svaka od nas drugačije reagira.

Cure, mislite li da je rano vaditi betu 11 dnt (transfer 2 dan nakon punkicije)... A u nedjelju bila zadnja inekcija brevactida...?

----------


## ljube

> sutra embriotransfer


ma bravo tetadoktor i sretno danas!!!

----------


## tikica78

ja sam jutros primila prvi brevactid nakon transfera.. dr.je rekao da ću se tek sada napuhati.
što se tiče spavanja i ja non stop kunjam , već se sama sebi čudim koliko mogu spavati??
al eto to me noćas trglo, i nisam mogla zaspati nekih dva sata i onda kad sam zaspala počela sanjati neke grozote.
acitam možda ipak da još malo pričekaš?

----------


## geceta

Tikice,sve sam simptome imala:napuhnutost,sise sto nisu prsnule,temperaturu itd a nista prva dva puta.sad nemam nikakve simptome ali znam da je uspjelo :Smile:  znam li? Ili si to samo govorim a podsvijest radi svoje pa se zato budim?
Evo vidis,tjesim te a u istoj smo kasi  :Wink:  sutra kad se opet tak rano zbudis,sjedni u auto i kreni prema meni,taman dodes oko mog budenja pa cemo skupa popit kavicu,gledat serije,listat casopise :Smile: 
Kitty,tak sam sad ljubomorna na tebe!!! Mozda da popijem koju dozu umjesto da stavim?
Acitam,ja mislim da je ali opet ja nikad nisam dobivala brevactid poslije et i ja sam uvijek cekala dan kad bi mi dr rekao vadit betu.sretno!

----------


## tikica78

geceta draga hvala ti.
ma problem je što sam ja zadnji put uspjela i sad pokušavam se sjetiti kako je to bilo , pa sve mi se nekako čini da sam bila napuhanija cijelo vrijeme..
a stalno uspoređujem s tim prošlim postupkom.
a joj tek mi je 2dpt pa ja ću prolupati do kraja  :Laughing:

----------


## dorina199

> Draga Tikica, voljela bi ti potvrditi svojim primjerom ono što želiš, ali na žalost, ja nikada nisam imala pozitivnu betu, a imala sam ponekad sve simptome i svaki puta napuhana. Zato, nemoj biti tužna, misli pozitivno, svaka od nas drugačije reagira.
> 
> Cure, mislite li da je rano vaditi betu 11 dnt (transfer 2 dan nakon punkicije)... A u nedjelju bila zadnja inekcija brevactida...?


Mislim da ti je prerano vadit betu 11dnt, još ako bude nala brojka samo ćeš sebe više izluditi. Najbolje da pričekaš barem 14dnt. Ja sam čekala 21dnt i isplatilo se. Na simptome se nisam uopće obazirala. 
Sretno!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Tikice, živci zbor  :Smile: 
Ne mogu ti ni reći da probaš manje misliti na to, znam da je nemoguće..
A ta napuhanost, znaš i sama da se svašta dogadjalo, tako da...
Vjeruj da si trudna i bit ćeš  :Smile: 
Ugledaj se na Gecetu sad malo (ne mislim na nespavanje)  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Je je ugledaj se na mene :Wink:  kao ne mislim podsvjesno na to! A rekla sam i samoj sebi da necu na forum dolazit pa mi je ipak nonstop mtel u rukama :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

joj ma da nema foruma ja bi pukla, imam potrebu stalno o tome a ko bi me slušao drugi nego vi  koje razumijete..
i zato beskrajno hvala..
Bubi hvala ti, ma sutra ja gibam raditi pa će brže ići dani..

----------


## Ayan

molim da me se skine s liste čekalica inseminacije.
jučer popiškila plus.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

cure meni je od utrića koma, jako loše spavam i imam čudne snove uz obavezno buđenje tijekom noći.
budim se barem jednom, al noćas je bilo više puta, a ujutro sam je jedva probudila 
malo sam napuhnuta, čekam betu 8.6.

----------


## Bab

Ayan, čeeeeeeestiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam ženo !!!!

joj, kak obožavam ovakve vijesti !!!!
sad polako i sretno do kraja!

a i svim čekalicama želim lijepe i debele plusiće....

----------


## Brunaa

> molim da me se skine s liste čekalica inseminacije.
> jučer popiškila plus.


Bravo za *Ayan*  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

Ayan,bravo za plusić!! čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Ayan,cestitaaaam!!!uskoro cu i ja  :Smile: 
Palcice,ja se budim a onda i s pijetlovima probudim:/8.nas jako puno ceka betu :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Ayan, bravo za plusić  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## Mare 85

Ayan čestitam! Kakvo lijepo iznenađenje...daj reci nam kako si uspijela? Izgleda u iščekivanju Aiha i opušenog druženja,ha???

----------


## Ayan

hvala ženske! :Love: 
evo mi smo opet "pobijedili" medicinu i pokazali da postoji mogućnost dobiti bebu i iz kućne radinosti. od prve.
sad čekamo prvi uzv i nadamo se najboljem. držite nam fige.  :Zaljubljen: 

svima vam želim puno pluseva i malih mirišljavih beba.  :mama: 

Mare85, da bilo je to u čekanju inseminacije i mnogooooooooo druženja.

----------


## ARIANM

Ayannnn čestitammmmmmmmmmmmm!
Gaceta,Tikica78 sad kad čitam vaše postove odmah mi je lakše jer ja već mislim da sam skrenula...prekjučer i jučer jaki bijeli iscjedak i ja tražim na netu i piše da to može biti jedan od prvih znakova trudnoće...ja sva sretna i mislim to je to-uspjelo je sigurno. Danas se budim,iscjetka više nema????? i polako počinju bolne grudi a to kod mene može značit samo jedno a to je pms jer u obje trudnoće do sad nisu bolile niti malo tako da čim počnu boliti ja znam da nije uspjelo. A onda se opet tješim da ne mora svaka trudnoća biti ista....i tako mi se sve mješa u glavi....pa ja ko da nisam normalna više...kako ću dočekati betuuuu,a danas mi je tek 4dnt..

----------


## mari mar

> hvala ženske!
> evo mi smo opet "pobijedili" medicinu i pokazali da postoji mogućnost dobiti bebu i iz kućne radinosti. od prve.
> sad čekamo prvi uzv i nadamo se najboljem. držite nam fige. 
> 
> svima vam želim puno pluseva i malih mirišljavih beba. 
> 
> Mare85, da bilo je to u čekanju inseminacije i mnogooooooooo druženja.


Ayan super ma ne može bolje...... sad samo sretno do kraja :Very Happy: 
držim   :fige:

----------


## Mare 85

Ma to te ja pitam  :Smile: ))))



> hvala ženske!
> evo mi smo opet "pobijedili" medicinu i pokazali da postoji mogućnost dobiti bebu i iz kućne radinosti. od prve.
> sad čekamo prvi uzv i nadamo se najboljem. držite nam fige. 
> 
> svima vam želim puno pluseva i malih mirišljavih beba. 
> 
> Mare85, da bilo je to u čekanju inseminacije i mnogooooooooo druženja.

----------


## mari mar

> Ayannnn čestitammmmmmmmmmmmm!
> Gaceta,Tikica78 sad kad čitam vaše postove odmah mi je lakše jer ja već mislim da sam skrenula...prekjučer i jučer jaki bijeli iscjedak i ja tražim na netu i piše da to može biti jedan od prvih znakova trudnoće...ja sva sretna i mislim to je to-uspjelo je sigurno. Danas se budim,iscjetka više nema????? i polako počinju bolne grudi a to kod mene može značit samo jedno a to je pms jer u obje trudnoće do sad nisu bolile niti malo tako da čim počnu boliti ja znam da nije uspjelo. A onda se opet tješim da ne mora svaka trudnoća biti ista....i tako mi se sve mješa u glavi....pa ja ko da nisam normalna više...kako ću dočekati betuuuu,a danas mi je tek 4dnt..


Živci zbor  :Grin: 
 ....za pozitivnu betu.... :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

aylan čestitam , to je prekrasno čuti! :Very Happy: 
ARIANM ja ću svoje živčeke srediti tako da idem sutra raditi , ovo ležanje i proučavanje tijela će me na psihijatriju otjerat  :Laughing:

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 posao će ti bar malo zaokupiti misli. Ja neću raditi skroz do bete jer radim u 3 smjene,a i naporno mi je dosta,ali sam zato sad izvukla hrpu veša i idem peglati...

----------


## geceta

Peglati???ja se cvrsto drzim toga sto mi je netko davno rekao:nema peglanja ni usisavanja.Hubby je sve obavio za vikend :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

evo da javim da je došla vještica  :Very Happy:  
od sutra sam na femari 3×1, UZV mi je 5.dc, pa ćemo vidjeti ostajemo li samo na femari, ili se uključuje i menopuri...

još jednom, svim trudilicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, a svim trudnicama, još jednom, sve čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

mostarka sretnooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~1

i ja ne peglam i ne usisavam, skuhala sam brzinski ručak i to je sve od kućanskih poslova mislim da su cure pričale da nije dobro peglati da se  napinju trbušni mišići.
a na poslu sjedim i mogu i leći kad god želim a i otići doma ak osjetim da mi nije baš.. tak da idem sutra laganini..

----------


## ARIANM

A ne znam više ni sama šta da radim,peglala sam i to sjedečki 45 min...kuham ručak svaki dan,operem suđe,prošetam,pratim maloga u vrtić...za usisavanje se slažem al sad ste me prepale i za peglanje pa neću više...

----------


## frka

Ayan, čestitke!

cure, peglanje, usisavanje, plesanje i slične radnje se ne preporučuju ženama kojima su zbog stimulacije jako uvećani jajnici pa ponavljajuće radnje povećavaju rizik torzije. mislim da nema opasnosti ako ste bile u prirodnjacima i klomifenskim postupcima u kojima jajnici nisu burno reagirali...

sretno svima!

----------


## acitam

> Mislim da ti je prerano vadit betu 11dnt, još ako bude nala brojka samo ćeš sebe više izluditi. Najbolje da pričekaš barem 14dnt. Ja sam čekala 21dnt i isplatilo se. Na simptome se nisam uopće obazirala. 
> Sretno!!!


Da, naravno da je rano, ali ja sam je ipak izvadila i iznosi 13,9. 
I tako ništa nisam saznala. Ustvari, mislim da je to samo ostatak od Brevactida.

Sad baš nisam pametna da li prestati s lijekovima ili pričekati još do petka? 

Eto, ni moj 14 ET nije urodio plodom.

Pozdrav svima i više sreće vama  :Bye:

----------


## geceta

Ja bih na tvom mjestu nastavila s lijekovima do bete koja ti stoji na otpusnom pismu

----------


## ARIANM

> Ayan, čestitke!
> 
> cure, peglanje, usisavanje, plesanje i slične radnje se ne preporučuju ženama kojima su zbog stimulacije jako uvećani jajnici pa ponavljajuće radnje povećavaju rizik torzije. mislim da nema opasnosti ako ste bile u prirodnjacima i klomifenskim postupcima u kojima jajnici nisu burno reagirali...
> 
> sretno svima!


Hvala ti puno,sad sam mirnija,ja sam imala klomifenski ivf tako da je onda ok,a i neću svakako više peglat...

----------


## darmar

pozz svima, evo mene opet, nije da nisam pratila vijesti na forumima, plakala s tužnicama, veselila se pozitivnim betama, navijala za punkcije i sve ostalo, al jednostavno nisam imala snage pisati. borila sam se sama sa sobom da li da idemo ovaj mj.u sekundarni il ne i prije dva dana krenula sam pratiti ovulaciju i upratila je, upravo s dr.Poljakom dogovorili da ujutro ponovo pokušamo pronaći koji spermij.joj ne mogu vam ni opisati kolika je nada u meni, a i ogroman strah???
tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!
čekalicama¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨sretno!

----------


## geceta

Darmar,~~~~~~~~~ koliko god mogu da ima barem jednog plivaca

----------


## Argente

draga držim fige čvrsto za pokojeg borca!

----------


## darmar

gaceta, hvala. nadam se da Bog čuje naše molitve i želje :Smile: 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da ti 08.06. bude najsretniji dan do sada!

----------


## darmar

argente draga hvala, svaka vibra dobro dođe :Smile:

----------


## mare41

darmar, onda evo još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno,puno

----------


## darmar

mare41, sonja 29, divne ste,od  :Heart: hvala!

----------


## milasova8

Darmar sutra nas sve obraduj sa lijepim vijestima :Smile:  drzim palceve

----------


## pirica

*darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

izvršen emriotransfer tri zametka, dakle u iščekivanju bete za cca 14 dana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

*darmar*, i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Tetadoktor navijam za veliku betu :Smile: 
Btw,nasi dragi muzici imaju istu dijagnozu...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Tetadoktor navijam za veliku betu
> Btw,nasi dragi muzici imaju istu dijagnozu...


daaaa, samo smo mi skoro desetljeće stariji    :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

idemo skakati, od srca, za 2 mala srca pod srcem mame koja nije odustala: draga tikica69, čestitaaaaaam!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

AJME  :Shock:  MA JEL JA TO DOBRO VIDIM!!!!!!

tikice jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ma ne mogu vjerovat, ludilooooooooooooo  :Very Happy: 

svaka ti čast ženo!!!!

mare  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Pridruzujem se cestitkama, evo nam jos jednog dokaza da nema odustajanja!!! Svaka cast od srca..

----------


## Inesz

*tikica69*,
plačem od sreće! 
od srca ti želim da zagrliš svoju novu, tako silno snažno žuđenu djecu! 
sretno! :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

*tikica69*,predivna vijest,čestitam i sretno!!!

----------


## alec

*tikica* - jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!! presretna sam zbog tebe. na kraju ću samo reći - nebo strpljive voli  :Heart: .

----------


## tonili

*tikice69*

----------


## rozalija

Ajme tikice moja draga, plačem od sreće a joj draga čestitam tebi i TM od srca.
Zaslužila si ovoliku sreću, junače naš.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Došla sam posebno čestitati našoj *tikici69*!

Draga, i ja sam presretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam! Neka sreća prati dva mala srčeka pod maminim srcem  :Heart:  :Heart: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Tikice, 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Od srca čestitamo! Nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago, koliko sam sretna, koliko mi srce lupa, jedva vidim što pišem od suza... ma predivno, predivno! 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

tikica69 čestitam!   :Very Happy:   jesam ja propustila njen post? vidim svi čestitate, al ne vidim njen post

----------


## Gabi

*Tikica69*, još jednom čestitke tebi i TM.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Tikica69  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tetadoktor za ogromnu beturinu! :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Ajmeeeee, *Tikice69* bravooo, čestitam!!!

----------


## kiki30

tikica 69,čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## thaia28

Tikice69, neizmjerno me razveselila ova vijest  :Very Happy: ; čestitam ti na dva predivna treperujuća srca, čestitam ti na nadi koju nisi gubila i upornosti koju si zadržala, nakon 22 postupka. Bravo tikice!!!!!!!
želim ti školsku i urednu trudnoću i sretan dolazak malene Laure i seke/ brace  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## rose

*tikica 69*,čestitam od srca,ovakve vijesti nam svima daju snage za dalje,nema odustajanja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*kiki 30*tako mi je drago šta si ponovo tu i šta se dalje boriš,mislim na tebe..

----------


## Charlie

Tikica69 cestitam od srca!!! Koja vijest, wow. Nadam se da ces nam se javiti!

----------


## Brunaa

*Tikice69* i ja se pridružujem čestitkama! Predivna vijest za dobro jutro!

Ja sam od sinoć primjetila nekakav čudan iscjedak  :Sad: , a pošto stavljam utriće ne znam točno kakav je, iscjedak je neke sivkaste boje, i jutros ga također primjetim. Danas mi je tek 8dpt, a beta mi je tek za 5 dana... Cure šta to može biti? Šta da radim? Za test mi je rano, da stavljam utriće i dalje?

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikica 69  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## anaši1507

> *Tikice69* i ja se pridružujem čestitkama! Predivna vijest za dobro jutro!
> 
> Ja sam od sinoć primjetila nekakav čudan iscjedak , a pošto stavljam utriće ne znam točno kakav je, iscjedak je neke sivkaste boje, i jutros ga također primjetim. Danas mi je tek 8dpt, a beta mi je tek za 5 dana... Cure šta to može biti? Šta da radim? Za test mi je rano, da stavljam utriće i dalje?


draga obavezno nastavi sa utrićima i odmaraj, bit će to dobro

----------


## Marnie

Nisam se dugo javljala, ali ovo ne mogu propustiti: tikice69 čestitam od sveg  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kitty

tikica69, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## acitam

Draga Tikice, čestitam od srca! Zajedno smo bile na jednom od uzv u Mariboru prije dvije godine, i stalno pratim tvoju priču. 

Taman kad sam mislila po ko zna koji put odustati, nekako sam se zamislila... Vidim da si uspjela iz 22 puta, a ja sam "tek" na 14-tom (inače 21 postupak, ali 14 et)... Hvala ti na ohrabrenju i drži se! 

I javi nam se s natraženijom pričom ovog podforuma!

----------


## Šiškica

tikica 69 čestitam  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## TrudyC

Tikice - ČESTITAM

Hočemo priču  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Shanti

*Tikice*, presretna sam zbog ove vijesti, zbog vas! Čestitam vam od sveg srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ovo je toliko divna i toliko čekana objava trudnoće!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*tikice* da i ovdje poskoćim, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

> idemo skakati, od srca, za 2 mala srca pod srcem mame koja nije odustala: draga tikica69, čestitaaaaaam!!!!!!!


Naježila sam se na ovu rečenicu, preeeeekrasno, ČESTITAM našoj dragoj tikici69  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Kad se vratim s posla idem u potragu za pričom, hoću detalje!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Tikice69 i ovdje od sveg  :Heart:  čestitam. Za ovakvu vijest bi trebalo otvoriti novu temu na potpomognutoj! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za dalje Tikice

----------


## sanda1977

tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Cestitke!!! :Smile:  skacem iako ne smijem :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Ljudi moji, ženice moje drage, ja uopće ne znam što bi rekla u kojem sam još šoku, sve mi djeluje još tako nestvarno. 
Izuzetno me dirnulo koliko me se ljudi sjetilo i ovdje i na blogu i hvala vam svima na lijepim željama. 
Čitam vaše želje već skoro pola sata i plačem i ne znam što da vam napišem. Zaista sam još u fazi - netko će me uštipnuti i ja ću se probuditi.
Priču ćete dobiti, obečajem! Samo se moram još malo sabrati  :Wink: .
Nije me bilo duže vrijeme ali eto, moj mužić se malo aktivirao na PDF-u Prag umjesto mene da mi malo olakša sve pripreme. On siroče jučer nije prestajao plakati i grliti me, totalno je izbezumljen bogec  :Grin: 
Presretni smo i nadamo se da će sve biti dobro jer ipak je to blizanačka trudnoća a ja sam stara koka - no eto, to neka bude jedna pozitivna pikobockica mojem najdražem PDF-u Klub 39+ koji sam također zanemarila jer mi je tako bilo lakše nositi se sa svime. Nadam se da se ne ljutite na mene.
Svima želim onakav scenarij kakav si sami zamišljaju i čim uhvatim vremena dobiti ćete i našu priču.

Vole vas vaši tikica i markko marttin  :Wink:

----------


## frka

tikice69, bravooooooooooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Tikice moja draga, već sam ti i na blogu čestitala, što ne znači da ovdje neću!!! 
Čestitam ti od srca do neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeba!!! Ovo je tako lijepo da ljepše ne može biti!!! Neka ti trudnoća bude kao perce lagana! Sretno, ljube moja!!!
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice draga čestitam i ovdje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Draga Tikice, u tvoju čast sam se ulogirala nakon godinu dana  :Smile:  da ti i ovdje čestitam (zalila već jesam jučer s 2 velika velebitska - to nam je svima bila dužnost, mislim)  :Wink:  Ovakva vijest je stvarno za naslovnicu Jutarnjeg, i za glavni dnevnik  :Klap: 

Dočekali smo i to... Vjerujem da si mnogima dala vjetar u leđa...

Pozdravljam sve svoje drage (nekadašnje) suborke  :Bye:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

(pekmezim i dalje i na vijest i na "stare" nickove :Smile: )

----------


## Brunaa

> Ljudi moji, ženice moje drage, ja uopće ne znam što bi rekla u kojem sam još šoku, sve mi djeluje još tako nestvarno. 
> Izuzetno me dirnulo koliko me se ljudi sjetilo i ovdje i na blogu i hvala vam svima na lijepim željama. 
> Čitam vaše želje već skoro pola sata i plačem i ne znam što da vam napišem. Zaista sam još u fazi - netko će me uštipnuti i ja ću se probuditi.
> Priču ćete dobiti, obečajem! Samo se moram još malo sabrati .
> Nije me bilo duže vrijeme ali eto, moj mužić se malo aktivirao na PDF-u Prag umjesto mene da mi malo olakša sve pripreme. On siroče jučer nije prestajao plakati i grliti me, totalno je izbezumljen bogec 
> Presretni smo i nadamo se da će sve biti dobro jer ipak je to blizanačka trudnoća a ja sam stara koka - no eto, to neka bude jedna pozitivna pikobockica mojem najdražem PDF-u Klub 39+ koji sam također zanemarila jer mi je tako bilo lakše nositi se sa svime. Nadam se da se ne ljutite na mene.
> Svima želim onakav scenarij kakav si sami zamišljaju i čim uhvatim vremena dobiti ćete i našu priču.
> 
> Vole vas vaši tikica i markko marttin


*Tikice_69* sve je suvišno reći. Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta! Ti i TM zaslužujete  :Naklon:

----------


## Markko Marttin

> Ljudi moji, ženice moje drage, ja uopće ne znam što bi rekla u kojem sam još šoku, sve mi djeluje još tako nestvarno. 
> Izuzetno me dirnulo koliko me se ljudi sjetilo i ovdje i na blogu i hvala vam svima na lijepim željama. 
> Čitam vaše želje već skoro pola sata i plačem i ne znam što da vam napišem. Zaista sam još u fazi - netko će me uštipnuti i ja ću se probuditi.
> Priču ćete dobiti, obečajem! Samo se moram još malo sabrati .
> Nije me bilo duže vrijeme ali eto, moj mužić se malo aktivirao na PDF-u Prag umjesto mene da mi malo olakša sve pripreme.* On siroče jučer nije prestajao plakati i grliti me, totalno je izbezumljen bogec* 
> Presretni smo i nadamo se da će sve biti dobro jer ipak je to blizanačka trudnoća a ja sam stara koka - no eto, to neka bude jedna pozitivna pikobockica mojem najdražem PDF-u Klub 39+ koji sam također zanemarila jer mi je tako bilo lakše nositi se sa svime. Nadam se da se ne ljutite na mene.
> Svima želim onakav scenarij kakav si sami zamišljaju i čim uhvatim vremena dobiti ćete i našu priču.
> 
> Vole vas vaši tikica i markko marttin


a maaaaaaalo samo mozda  :Embarassed:  ...evo ti i tu po jedan srcek za svaku bebicu  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

tikica69 i markko marttin stvarno ste mi uljepšali dan!!! prekrasni ste i želim vam svu sreću da napokon uživate u bebicama...od srca..

----------


## Mare 85

Tikica 69 čestitam od srca! Ništa ne brini..kuje onaj gore planove umjesto nas..sve će biti uredu-vjeruj mi!
Dobra prijateljica iz Austrije je s 48 godina iznesla prekrasnu blizanačku trudnoću i postala majka sina i kćerke! To joj je bila prva trudnoća (MPO)! 
Presretna sam zbog tebe! Uživaj i ČUVAJ SE!

----------


## Laki

Tikica69 čestitam...
Ajme, sjećam se tvoje upornosti još davne 2008 kad sam se ja pridružila forumu...
Sretno do kraja...

----------


## beilana

*tikica69* čestitke od srca, nek bude bezbrižno do kraja  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Sad ne sam da sam se najezila i raznjezila nego i cmizdrim 
Danas cu svoje molitve uputiti za vas i za dva <3 u tebi
Skidam kapu za vasu ustrajnost i pozrtvovnost!!  :Naklon:

----------


## tikica78

prekrasna priča.. nek bude sve u redu do kraja, da zagrlite svoja dva dugo čekana bića..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Miki76

Tikica, evo me i ovdje da ti čestitam i zaželim ti svu sreću do kraja trudnoće, a i dalje. Još samo da jedno srčeko bude Laura i sve tvoje želje će vjerojatno biti ispunjene baš onako kako si duuuuuugo zamišljala.

I ne mogu ne primijetiti oduševljenje na forumu i "stare" forumašice koje su se nakon dugo vremena ulogirale samo da ti čestitaju. Zaista je lijepo vidjeti i njihove nickove nakon dugo vremena. Marnie, AuroraBlu, Shanti i ostale -  :Heart: !

----------


## cranky

> Tikice69 i ovdje od sveg  čestitam. Za ovakvu vijest bi trebalo otvoriti novu temu na potpomognutoj! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za dalje Tikice


Veliki potpis i vibrice do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

tikice još jednom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

Tikica čestitam :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi25

Nema me zadnjih dana na forumu i kakva me vijest dočeka! Prekrasno, čestitam draga tikice od srca, presretna sam zbog tebe- pa neka mi sad netko kaže da se upornost ne isplati :Smile: ) ajde malo detalja o postupku!!!

----------


## reny123

Tikice69, baš sam se pitala već neko vrijeme gdje si. A kad ono... Ma, divno! Čestitke i sretno dalje!

----------


## ina33

*Tikice i markko marttin*, čestitam od srca i želim sve naj-naj-naj  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice čestitam ti od srca, iako sam nova ovdje čitala sam tvoj blog i svaka ti čast. Zaslužila si svu sreću ovog svijeta!

----------


## Mali Mimi

tikice69 ako je itko bio uporan onda ste to vi, svaka čast i želim vam sretno do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

Tikice tvoja upornost se isplatila! baš mi je drago, i zbog tebe i zbog tm-a i zbog dečkića i zbog svih cura ovdje kojima će tvoja priča biti poticaj! ČESTITAM OD SRCA! Laura čekamo tebe i sekicu!  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

E pa nek sad netko kaže da se upornost ne isplati !!!

Tikice i Markko...čestitam Vam od srca i želim Vam prekrasnu i mirnu trudnoću.

Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

Tikice, čestitam!!!!  :Smile:  Jos ima nekoliko "starih cura" koje ovdje čekam pa mogu u mirovinu!  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

iskrene čestitke...
i da, hvala što ste nam dali poticaj da krenemo dalje

----------


## tikica78

cure gdje se može pročitati tikicin blog? baš bi voljela sigurno je predivan..

----------


## žužy

> cure gdje se može pročitati tikicin blog? baš bi voljela sigurno je predivan..


upravo sam htijela pitati isto!
tikice69,čestitam od srca  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ukucajte u google blog tikica pa će vam izbaciti, tako sam ja..
Sad sam dio pročitala i prolila hrpu suza zbog te hrabre žene..

Bravo Tikica69 i čestitam!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## strategija

Pridružujem se čestitkama! Predivna vijest :Smile:  Upornost se stvarno isplati. Neka vam je sretno do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Ja ga citam i placem iznova i iznova
Ova lista ce biti prekrasna!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

pročitala sam nekoliko njenih blogova i stvarno skidam kapu toj ženi!! svaka joj čast!!
svaka rečenica na mjestu

----------


## innu

*Tikica69*, pa to je prekrasno, čestitam od srca i želim vam svu sreću svijeta! :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

tikica_69  :Very Happy: tko bi te zaboravio. Jako sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## Cassie

Tikica69  :Klap:  čestitam! Neka Vas prati sreća  :Smile:

----------


## tantolina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Tikica čestitke.......tolika upornost je morala biti nagrađena..........sretno

----------


## tantolina

Cure i mi napokon krećemo......skupili sve nalaze nakon tolike strke oko kariograma....svi su manje više oko.....sad idemo dalje....sutra idem na dogovor za postupak u lipnju....ovaj put me totalno strah...nakon dva spontana i biokemijske u 5 postupka.....stvarno ne znam što me više čeka....

sretno svima u svim fazama naše borbe

----------


## Denny

Draga* tikice*, čestitam od srca na trudnoći!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tolika upornost, nada, vjera... ma morala je biti nagrađena!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Presretna sam zbog tebe, PRESRETNA!  :Very Happy: 
I evo odmah vibre da trudnoća bude školska i sve dobro do kraja! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## ivica_k

tikica_69, čestitam! :Heart:  :Heart: 
nismo te zaboravili, i drago mi je što si se javila sa ovim sjajnim vijestima - jednom je moralo biti BINGO! :Very Happy: 
odoh sad na tvoj blog  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

darmar,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše plivače i uspješan nastavak cito postupka!

----------


## geceta

Tantolina,jeste oboje radili kariogram ili?
Darmar,cekamo lijepe vijesti

----------


## žužy

> Cure i mi napokon krećemo......skupili sve nalaze nakon tolike strke oko kariograma....svi su manje više oko.....sad idemo dalje....sutra idem na dogovor za postupak u lipnju....ovaj put me totalno strah...nakon dva spontana i biokemijske u 5 postupka.....stvarno ne znam što me više čeka....
> 
> sretno svima u svim fazama naše borbe


sretno tantolina, :fige: da ovaj postupak bude i pobijednički!

----------


## Markko Marttin

> cure gdje se može pročitati tikicin blog? baš bi voljela sigurno je predivan..



blog je vrlo znakovitog imena

http://zalauru.blog.hr/

 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## glacova

tikice,ovo je kraj jedne ere i početak nove,ispunjene nadom i strpljivošću za sve koji su tu!!!!
od srca čestitam!!!!

----------


## vita22

Čestitke* Tikice69* stvarno si nam uzor u upornosti.................

----------


## modesty4

Tikice proplakala sam nakon duuugo vremena! Želim vam svu sreću. :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

> AJME  MA JEL JA TO DOBRO VIDIM!!!!!!
> 
> tikice jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
> 
> ma ne mogu vjerovat, ludilooooooooooooo 
> 
> svaka ti čast ženo!!!!
> 
> mare



Tikice69, od srtca cestitke ...I TO BLIZANCIIII

----------


## mostarka86

> Tikice69, od srca cestitke ...I TO BLIZANCIIII


pridružujem se čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Tikice69*, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Zbilja si to više nego zaslužila...danas sam prvi puta saznala za tvoj blog, čitala ga na poslu, a suza suzu gonila, kako sam se samo našla u tvojim tekstovima!!!
Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ da bude sve uredno do kraja!!!

----------


## Argente

čestitam tikice_69 i mužiću naravno, jako, jako mi je drago  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## dagnja

Draga Tikice69, danas sam pročitala tvoj blog od početka do kraja i nisam mogla zaustaviti suze - ni malo dobra kombinacija s mojim podivljalim trudničkim hormonima, ali želim od srca čestitati i tebi i tvom mužu. I želim ti najljepših i najmirnijih 9 mjeseci života jer ništa manje od toga ne zaslužuješ!

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice69 dugo te pratim , sve znam sta si prolazila ,gledala te na tv, toliki postupci...

jako, jako sam presretna zbog tebe , zbog vas, napokon dolazi toliko zeljena curica, mozda i dvi odjednom  :Smile:  

uporna si zeno , svaka ti cast !!! 

SRETNO DO KRAJA   :Heart:

----------


## WINNI

Tikic....predivna vijest, ti si stvarno to zaslužila....čestitam vam i sretno do kraja a blog čitam veceras jer vec znam da cu se isplakat.....

----------


## Ginger

ajmeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tikica_69 čestitam!!!!

ma plačem od sreće!

ti si žena laf  :Grin:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršenu trudnoću  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

još da dočekam ovakvu (ili bar upola takvu) vijest od naše tiki_a  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo draga i za tebe

----------


## Inesz

> još da dočekam ovakvu (ili bar upola takvu) vijest od naše tiki_a 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo draga i za tebe


samo da dodam veliki potpis
*X*

----------


## tantolina

> Tantolina,jeste oboje radili kariogram ili?
> Darmar,cekamo lijepe vijesti


Da da oboje smo radili....

----------


## Snekica

tantolina welcome back!

----------


## geceta

Pitam jer su samo mm uputili,ja nisam obavila,glupaca

----------


## Sonja29

> još da dočekam ovakvu (ili bar upola takvu) vijest od naše tiki_a 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo draga i za tebe


potpisujem i moram dodati našu vilu maru41 i RužicuSB

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina welcome back!


 :Heart: Morala sam se malo pritajit....jednostavno mi je tako pasalo....  :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

> potpisujem i moram dodati našu vilu maru41 i RužicuSB


I ja sam ovo pomislila danas, pa potpisujem ovu želju za mare41, tiki_a i RužicuSB, svim srcem  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Very Happy:  Tikice i Markko čestitke do neba na upornosti - stvarno ste zaslužili ovu duplu nagradu :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

> potpisujem i moram dodati našu vilu maru41 i RužicuSB


ooo slažem se  :Yes: 
ima tu još starih suborki pa i za njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

al tiki_a je moja susjeda pa mi je uvijek u mislima  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> potpisujem ovu želju za mare41, tiki_a i RužicuSB, svim srcem


*X*

----------


## Sonja29

> ooo slažem se 
> ima tu još starih suborki pa i za njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> al tiki_a je moja susjeda pa mi je uvijek u mislima


ima njih još puno,da ne nabrajam...svaka nova trudnoća na forumu me obraduje pogotovo "starih" suborki i iz kluba 39+

----------


## eva133

*Tikice* končano!!! Upornost se isplatila. Čestitam!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Drage moje cure  :Embarassed: , hvala vam  :Kiss: . ..Jednom je dr. T. rekao da moram znati da "ima i onih parova koji nikada ne uspiju". 
Svatko od nas ima neku svoju priču u kojoj ne uspije, u drugima je opet dobro, sve u svemu ok...
Susjeda Ginger, odmah sam te zapazila  :Grin:   :Heart: 
tikica69 2* :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> I ja sam ovo pomislila danas, pa potpisujem ovu želju za mare41, tiki_a i RužicuSB, svim srcem


Čitate mi misli... i za sve ostale...

----------


## andream

Tikice, nek se cijeli forum zbog vas trese, ima i zašto (pitam se jel ovo san ili java) - pa ČESTITAM DRAGA, zaslužili ste!!!!
 I vidiš da ipak nije istina da ostaju trudne samo one kojima čestita TM  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

> još da dočekam ovakvu (ili bar upola takvu) vijest od naše tiki_a 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo draga i za tebe


*X*

----------


## rozalija

> potpisujem i moram dodati našu vilu maru41 i RužicuSB


*X*

----------


## andream

> Tikice, nek se cijeli forum zbog vas trese, ima i zašto (pitam se jel ovo san ili java) - pa ČESTITAM DRAGA, zaslužili ste!!!!
>  I vidiš da ipak nije istina da ostaju trudne samo one kojima čestita TM


čestita=zaželi sreću u postupku, uh totalno sam u euforiji nakon ovoga....  :Smile: )

----------


## andrejaaa

Ajme Tikice,savršeno  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## BigBlue

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (15 i još čekamo dobre vijesti..  :Smile: )
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon  1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
27.5. musica (1.IVF) - ima li itko info??!
maza975
4.6. Laki
5.6. Brunaa
6.6. Melem33
8.6. geceta
8.6. ARIANM
8.6. Palcicazg
11.6. pirica
12.6. tikica78
13.6. kitty
13.6. tetadoktor

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
 mari mar, donatela

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30, BillieJean, mostarka 86, M@tt (ustvari njegova draga je na supresiji  ~~~~~~ da sve stignete)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
 črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*Curke, ostale ste iz 5. mj. 
Gdje ste mi nestale, javite se!
 kiara79,  kika222 , drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, piki, Cassie* 

6.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija, kameleon, beilana, prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa, luci07 (AIH), dino84 (IVF Ri), tantolina, bluebella
7.mjesec: linalena
8. mjesec:

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

Posebna čestitka TIKICI  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za idealnu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Čestitke našim trudnicama i HOĆEMO JOŠ!!!

Svim ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## aenea

evo, još jedna pala s neba nakon dojave o velikoj vijesti  :Grin: 
tikice, čestitam! beskrajno mi je drago zbog vas i  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## geceta

Musica je isto trudnica :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Jutro curice i dečki! Stiže jedna jutarnja :Coffee: ,čaj,nesica...pa što tko voli nek izvoli! :Wink:

----------


## Vali

> potpisujem i moram dodati našu vilu maru41 i RužicuSB


Ja bum jos *Jelenu* dodala, pa kud puklo!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Svima vam se zahvaljujem na prekrasnim željama i baš mi je drago da sam pokrenula ovu povratničku lavinu  :Zaljubljen: 
Stvarno ste me jako, jako dirnule i baš vas sve jako volim - moje suborke drage  :Love:  .

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, počeo nam 6.mjesec, i nadam se da će nam biti sretan i uspješan  :Wink: 
Novim trudnicama čestitke i puno sreće za mirne i lijepe trudnoće!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama bete i čekalicama zahvata puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da nam se lista lijepo popuni  :Heart: 

 :Love:

----------


## beilana

čestitke svim novim trudnicama, i očekujem opet puno plusića u 6.mj
ja sam sutra na VV, doktora nema al će me doktorica pogledat, nadam se da sam od sutra pikalica, ili barem klomifenka  :neznam:

----------


## tikica78

za 6.mjesec svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

nema me jedan dan a ono takve predivne vijesti...tikice69 čestitam od srca, za tvoja dva  :Heart: ...neka vas prati sva sreća ovoga svijeta...sretno do kraja

----------


## Brunaa

> za 6.mjesec svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*x*

----------


## adria13

tikica69 čestitam i sretno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i svima ostalima sa velikom betom
ostalima na čekanju sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

joooj koliko je daleka jesen da me ni nema na listi...ni na čekalici....

----------


## miba

da se i ja konačno pridružim čestitkama- tikica69   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  zaista prekrasna vijest-sretno i uživajte u svakom trenutku
svima ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~da uskoro dočekaju ovakvu sreću ,a posebno našim dragim suborkama iz kluba 39+

----------


## neumorna

čestitam tikici69 (nisam mogla na uočiti sretnu vijest, obzirom na svo šarenilo veselih smajlija kroz nekoliko zadnjih stranica)  :Very Happy: 
čuda su ipak moguća   :Smile: 

i, ajde uvaljajte i mene u čekalice bete, 08.06. (ako ne pobenavim do tada hahahhahah)

----------


## tikica78

ajme koliko vas ima 08.06.! nek budu sve velike i lijepe bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ajmo cure sad nastaviti sa još uspješnijim lipnjem!

----------


## geceta

Jelda? Sve nesto 8.6. A to mi je najgore,ak ima i losih i super vijesti.Ne mozes se posteno ni rastuzit ni razveselit.

----------


## tikica78

ma neće biti ružnih sve lijepe trudnice! a tek kad stanete javljati da ste rodile! jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Kak to mislis mi cemo javljat?a ti??!! Sve bumo tu negdje i ti skupa s nama :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Tikice_69, čestitam na srčekima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

a je da imaš pravo.. prvo javljamo bete u predivnom nam mjesecu lipnju pa onda koja koliko bebica nosi- mala srčeka ,a onda koja je kad rodila...baš će biti super! :Very Happy:

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, samo da i ovdje javim da sam obavila svoju prvu aspiraciju, super je proslo, skoro nista nije bolilo.....i sto je najbolje, iz 6 folikula dobili 6 stanica!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Billi za ludnicu u labosu sad ~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Da prijavim da sam čekalica bete.....15.6.  :Bouncing:  :Cekam:

----------


## donatela

evo da javim i ovdje...:Danas bile folikulometrije(uzv 13dc) prosli put na 11dc nije se vidio nijedan vodeci folikul osim puno sitnih....pa sam pocela pit vrkutu...znate da idem u prirodni ivf...i danas na taj famozni 13 dc...napokon se poceo izdvajat jedan slabašan folikul ali se izdvojio između onih malih ali je još i on mali ima samo *12x12 mm* (ciklusi su mi do 32dana) ponovo idem u nedjelju tad ce bit 15dc i tad bi folikul trebao bit oko16 mm u ponedjeljak bi trebala dobit štopericu i ako sve bude islo po planu i taj folikul uredno rastao po pravilu u srijedu punkcija ali još cemo vidjeti...inace endometrij prati rast folikula...kaze dr da je zadovoljan zasad pa da mogu biti i ja.... :Smile:  .....za dalje cemo vidit sto ce bit...drzte mi fige..nadam se da ce bit sve ok...

ps sretno svim cekalicama bete  i svima koji su postupku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~sretno nam svima za velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Tikice_69*, čestitam!

----------


## Marchie37

*Tikice_69*, iskrene čestitke. Sjajna vijest!!! Ova malena srčeka imaju rijetko hrabru i upornu mamu! Sretno do kraja!!!
Pusa svima, posebno forumašicama iz Kluba39+ :Heart:

----------


## kameleon

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca
čestitam svim novim trudnicama i da se lista proširi na sve čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno novih  :Heart: 
mi krećemo hrabro u još jedan neizvjesni sekundarni ivf u 6 mj.. :Smile: 
mm treba napraviti kariogram, meni dr nije ništa rekao...
tantolina,geceta i ostali  pomagajte...soc.gin daje uputnicu za ženu, a mm se treba naručiti na urologiju za uputnicu jer mu dr opće prakse ne može dati..to će se prilično odužiti...koliko sam čula nalaz se čeka 3 tjedna?? može i na pp ako netko zna ...
pozdravi i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih!!!

----------


## geceta

Ma neeeee,dr opce prakse to daje!znam 100% jer sam ja isla mm po uputnicu k mucila se skupa s dr jer se kariogram radi na Rebru na pedijatriji. Nismo bas tak davno isli da bi se to promjenilo. jedino sto sam jedva bila nasla br gdje ga mogu naruciti i moljakala da ga ubace sto prije i jesu,3tj kasnije ali za nalaz im treba min 60dana  :Shock: ! Ja sam glupa sto i ja to nisam odmah obavila. Ne znam dal to jos negdje rade. Ugl,sigurno ce Vas pustit u sek i bez toga jer su nas pustili u potpunu stimulaciju.

----------


## tantolina

Na su trebale tri uputnice - dvije za kariogram za mene i mm i jedna za genetski savjet... Za kariogram mi je dala dr. opce prakse a za genetski savjet ginekolog. mm nije trebao kod urologa nama dr. V na nalazu napisao uciniti kariogram oba partnera..ja sam zvala na neki broj koji sam nasla na internetu - kbc rebro, klinika za pedijatriju, genetika...nazalost nalaz se ceka i do 3 mj. jer imaju veliku guzvi...

----------


## mare41

Uz jutarnju :Coffee:  sretno svima, posebno čekalicama bete  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~ (Brunaaa, još samo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~)

----------


## geceta

Da,trebaju posebne uputnice,za kariogram i famozni genetski savjet.nama su rekli da cak i kad je hitno,ne moze bit prije nego min 40dana,da im jednostavno toliko treba

----------


## geceta

Mare,hvala na kavici :Smile:  ne mogu reci da mi odgovara,jos od yasmina mi kava ne pase al neko budenje mi treba, leda ce mi se raspast:/
Brunaa,si radila testich mozda?

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala svima na podršci, ali ja na žalost prijavljujem svoj prvi i neuspješni postupak, gospođica M je "konačno" stigla sinoć  :Crying or Very sad: 

Svim čekalicama koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno hvala *mare41* i *Cana73*! Ljubim vas  :Shy kiss:

----------


## geceta

Brunaa, :Sad:  ,zao mi je uzasno, bas sam se nadala da bude uspjelo od prve. Sad ~~~~~ da mozes sto prije po svoje smrzlice!

Drzi se,draga  :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa, ,zao mi je uzasno, bas sam se nadala da bude uspjelo od prve. Sad ~~~~~ da mozes sto prije po svoje smrzlice!
> 
> Drzi se,draga


hvala ti *gaceta*! u ponedjeljak ću ih kontaktirati pa ćemo vidjeti kakav je plan za dalje, tebi puno sreće želim i javi nam lijepi brojček!

----------


## kameleon

geceta,tantolina hvala na odgovorima..
da, idemo u sekundarni bez nalaza, ali nadam se da ćemo ih uspjeti obaviti do jeseni!
pozdravi i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!

----------


## kitty

Brunaa, baš mi je žao...  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad: , super da već planiraš za dalje, držim sretnice za smrzliće  :Wink: .

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa, baš mi je žao...  , super da već planiraš za dalje, držim sretnice za smrzliće .


hehehhe, nisam mogla čekati ponedjeljak, već sam poslala mail  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

bravo, tako treba  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

> Ja bum jos *Jelenu* dodala, pa kud puklo!


slažem se :Smile:   Od jučer nešto stalno mislim na "stare" forumašice...danijela32,sky,navi,puros i dr.

----------


## Lua

Vauuuu Tikice iskrene čestitke i sretnu trudnoću od  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## mari mar

Brunaa, baš mi je žao...  :Love: 
držim  :fige:  da sljedeći bude dobitni....

----------


## olivera

pozdravljam vas sve, malo sam se odmakla ali sam povremeno čitala, morala sam tako da se dovedem u red nakon silnih neuspjeha, znam da mi nećete zamjeriti. Čestitam svima koje su uspjele, ostalima želim da se nastave truditi. Ja odgađam svoj sekundarni radi gardanele, na antibioticima sam, kaže dr da mogu i s tim ali meni se ne ide, ići ću u 7.mj.Nisam još opuštena. Pusa drage moje

----------


## Laki

Brunaa, jako mi je žao draga...
Nekako sam se nadala da ćemo imati isti scenarij s obzirom na isti dan transfera, blastice, kasnije simptome...
Ali kao što su ti već cure gore napisale u Mariboru te čeka 5 krasnih blastica i super da si ih odmah kontaktirala...
Javi kako će teći daljnji planovi...

Meni se brljavljenje polako smiruje (jako polako) i nadam se da bude to na kraju ipak dobro...
Danas testić rekao plus...
U ponedjeljak beta, jedva čekam ali me malo strah...

Sretno čekalicama bete koje su par dana iza mene i sve one na famozni 8.6.

----------


## ana-

*tikica69* draga ogromne častitke i ovdije    :Klap:   i za dva kuckava  :Heart:   :Heart:  školsko,sretno do kraja do zagrljaja svojih  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ana-

*tikica78*

----------


## ana-

*tikica78* jube moja draga da ti ß bude ogromna i tvoje mrvice ostanu kod mame do kraja od  :Heart: 

*čekalicama postupaka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za štopriji odlazak u postupak
*pikalicama* što bezbolnije bockanje
*punkcijašicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ što manje bolne punkcije i prekrasne js 
*čekalicama transfera* ~~~~~~~~~~ najbolje rezultate iz laba 
*čekalicama ß*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ brz prolazak dana do čekanja ß i ogromne cifre 
*čekalicama prvih uzv-a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tužnicama*  :Love:   :Love:  

*trudnicama* sretno i najljepše dane do najsretnijeg trenutka u životu  

pozdrav veliki od nas troje svima koji nas znaju i neznaju  :Wink:

----------


## Cana73

> Hvala svima na podršci, ali ja na žalost prijavljujem svoj prvi i neuspješni postupak, gospođica M je "konačno" stigla sinoć 
> 
> Svim čekalicama koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno hvala *mare41* i *Cana73*! Ljubim vas


 :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*Tikica69 i Markko  * .... čestitam od srca!   :Klap:   Predivno ...  :Zaljubljen: 
I slažem se... još Mare41, Tiki_a, Ružica SB ... pa da opet
opalimo čestitke na 3 strane!!!!

----------


## sali

*Tikica69* iskrene čestitke  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

> *Tikica69 i Markko  * .... čestitam od srca!    Predivno ... 
> I slažem se... još Mare41, Tiki_a, Ružica SB ... pa da opet
> opalimo čestitke na 3 strane!!!!


*X*

----------


## milasova8

Brunaa, zao mi je..iduci postupak navijam da bude dobitni.Kiss

----------


## neumorna

Laki, i meni danas test rekao 'plus'!!!!
Jao kako se nadam da je to TO!!!!
Sutra ponavljam test...
A onda čekam taj famozni 8.6., tko preživi, pričat će...
Laku nockicu  :Smile:

----------


## Laki

Jutro curke, nedjeljna kavica poslužena...  samo izvolite drage moje.... kojoj kako paše.........

Neumorna, super za plus, sigurno je to to... :Very Happy: 
Malo vibrica da dočekaš famozni 8.6. i da nakon toga imaš lijepu priču...

Meni jutros opet plusić, sutra beta, jedva čekam.....

Svima puno sreće

----------


## tikica78

:Heart: Ana-

Laki blago tebi..sretno sutra ~~~~~~
Ja sam danas 6dpt nema nikakvih simptoma.. Pa me to nekako bedira..

----------


## Inesz

je li ja to dobro vidim neumorna i laki imaju plusiće na testu?  :Smile:  sretno cure!

tikica 78, ne se bedirat. evo, ni ja nisam imala nikakve simptome osim što sam jednostavno znala da će beta biti pozitivna.
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Inesz :Heart: 
Čestitke novim trudnicama Laki i neumorna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Brunaaaa,  :Love: , veselit ćemo se bebi iz fet-a
laki, hvala na kavi
i jedan special kiss Gričanki :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Laki taman mi paše fina kavica....želim ti svu sreću sutra i troznamenkastu betu!

Neumorna,super za plusić!!!! A na koji dnt si radila test???

Meni danas 8dnt 3 trodnevna embrija i mislim da je malo rano za test,ali ne mogu izdržatiiiiii...od simptoma ništa osim bolnih (.) (.), ali ionako me uvijek u pms-u bole tak da...a možda je i od duphastona pojačano....i k tome još neopisiva živčanost na cijeli svijet  :Wink:  Ne znam kako ću dočekat taj 8.6..........

----------


## BillieJean

2. dan nakon aspiracije imamo 3 embrija, ne znam koliko su stanični, to će nam sutra valja reć kada trebamo doći na ET. Ako sam dobro shvatila biologa, rekao je da ćemo prije ET porazgovarati i dogovoriti koliko ćemo vraćati. To mi je malo čudno, jer koliko znam, nema biranja, vraćaju sva 3?! E da, nisam ništa potpisivala prije ni nakon aspiracije. Uglavnom, vidjet ćemo sve sutra, ovisno i koliko su se podijelili i koje su kvalitete.....priznajem, malo me strah višeplodne trudnoće ako vrate sva 3....

----------


## Inesz

ma cure drage,
nitko vam ne smije nametnuti vraćanje 3 zametka. nitko vas na to ne smije prisiljavati niti suptilno ucjenjivati svojim autoritetom. 
vi odlučujete koliko će se embrija transferirati i to se treba poštivati. zakon ne nalaže transfer 3 embrija.
ako hoćete npr transfer jednog embrija a imate 3, vaše je pravo da se postupi po vašoj odluci.
e sad što će se ostali embriji baciti a ne zamrznuti velika je tuga i žalost mpo zbilje u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## tiki_a

Laki, neumorna, BRAVO cure!!!
ana-  :Heart: 
griiiiičanka, tu si!!  :Kiss:   :Heart: 
mare41  :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Ne brini,ja sam u VG imala isto 3 embrija i pitali su me koliko želim da mi ih se vrati. Ja sam se odlučila za sva tri pa kamo sreće da i budu trojke  :Wink:  Tako da će te sigurno pitati! Sretno ti sutra na et!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> Laki, neumorna, BRAVO cure!!!
> ana- 
> griiiiičanka, tu si!!  
> mare41


*X*

----------


## Brunaa

Cure hvala vam svima! *Laki* bravo za tebe, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

----------


## neumorna

10 dan nt sam napravila test. Crta slabo vidljiva, ali je i jutros tu. Nisam se mogla strpjet vise  :Smile: 

Sretno s betom sutra  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

Evo me opet.....folikul narastao...mjeri 16mm  :Smile:  sutra opet uzv ,vjerojatno ce sutra bit štoperica* i u srijedu punkcija..*!!!! sad sam definitivno cekalica punkcije :Smile: ).zasad sve ide prema planu...jupiiii...... :Smile:  sritna sam situacijom zasad a za dalje cemo vidit kako ce bit...A Nadam se najboljem ishodu.......

----------


## mostarka86

evo mene iz Cita, bila na UZV. dr.nije ništa puno komentarisao, u žurbi je bio. 
ugl, *6 folikula, po 3 na lijevoj i desnoj strani, po 10 i 12 mm ( ja mislim da je to solidno s obzirom da je femara u pitanju, ne puna stimulacija. šta vi mislite?* ).ne znam koliki je endometrij, zaboravih upitati...UZV opet u utorak, s tim što mi je sada uključio i po 3 menopura dnevno. 

p.s.prvi put sam se sada bocnula sama..da sam znala da je ovako lako, ne bi im nikada dala da me oni bocaju  :Smile: 

neumorna, laki, čuvam fige da velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> Ne brini,ja sam u VG imala isto 3 embrija i pitali su me koliko želim da mi ih se vrati. Ja sam se odlučila za sva tri pa kamo sreće da i budu trojke  Tako da će te sigurno pitati! Sretno ti sutra na et!!!!!


Znači ipak pitaju? Onda sam dobro shvatila  :Smile:  Kad se suočiš s ovak nečim, onda pogotovo shvatiš koliko je zakon u k*, iako sam to i ranije već znala....
Hvala, tebi želim pozitivnu betu i što lakše iščekivanje iste....

----------


## BillieJean

> ma cure drage,
> nitko vam ne smije nametnuti vraćanje 3 zametka. nitko vas na to ne smije prisiljavati niti suptilno ucjenjivati svojim autoritetom. 
> vi odlučujete koliko će se embrija transferirati i to se treba poštivati. zakon ne nalaže transfer 3 embrija.
> ako hoćete npr transfer jednog embrija a imate 3, vaše je pravo da se postupi po vašoj odluci.
> e sad što će se ostali embriji baciti a ne zamrznuti velika je tuga i žalost mpo zbilje u Hrvatskoj.


Sam kaj nisam pametna i ako mi daju da biram.....razum kaže 2, a opet mi je apsurdno bacanje embrija......i ako ne uspije, onda pak ono konstantno zapitkivanje "a možda bi uspjelo da smo vratili sva 3"....

----------


## Kadauna

> evo mene iz Cita, bila na UZV. dr.nije ništa puno komentarisao, u žurbi je bio. 
> ugl, *6 folikula, po 3 na lijevoj i desnoj strani, po 10 i 12 mm ( ja mislim da je to solidno s obzirom da je femara u pitanju, ne puna stimulacija. šta vi mislite?* ).ne znam koliki je endometrij, zaboravih upitati...UZV opet u utorak, s tim što mi je sada uključio i po 3 menopura dnevno. 
> 
> p.s.prvi put sam se sada bocnula sama..da sam znala da je ovako lako, ne bi im nikada dala da me oni bocaju 
> 
> neumorna, laki, čuvam fige da velike bete


oprosti Mostarka što gnjavim, nisam upratila od ranije, kako si ti ranije reagirala na stimulaciju punu? Ovo s šest folikula samo na femaru se meni čini super, to je bez gonala/menopura?

I još nešto da te pitam.... kad već plaćate postupke, ne bi li vama bilo pametnije ići u SLO ili u Sarajevo (ne znam jel još otvorila ona IVF klinika iz IStanbula u SA??) gdje možete očekivati pravi postupak u kojem će vam na punu stimulaciju biti oplođene sve dobivene jajne stanice?

SRETNO!

----------


## Kadauna

> oprosti Mostarka što gnjavim, nisam upratila od ranije, kako si ti ranije reagirala na stimulaciju punu? Ovo s šest folikula samo na femaru se meni čini super, to je bez gonala/menopura?
> 
> I još nešto da te pitam.... kad već plaćate postupke, ne bi li vama bilo pametnije ići u SLO ili u Sarajevo (ne znam jel još otvorila ona IVF klinika iz IStanbula u SA??) gdje možete očekivati pravi postupak u kojem će vam na punu stimulaciju biti oplođene sve dobivene jajne stanice?
> 
> SRETNO!


ispeci pa reci, pročitaj pa napiši  :Laughing: 

vidim Mostarka da ćeš dobiti čak po 3 menopura. SRETNO

----------


## mostarka86

Kadauna, pa i ja to nešto kontam, čini mi se da nije loše. danas sam ih imala 6, ali tek od danas idemo sa menopurom, da ih malo "napumpa" kaže dr. P...sa punom stimulacijom sam imala 5 folikula, 4 js, 2 se oplodile. što znači da je to tu negdje, s tim da se ovaj put radi o polustimulaciji...radila sam AMH, čekam nalaz, za koji mislim da neće biti uredan...
što se tiče sarajeva, meni ta klinika fino djeluje, ali je relativno mlada da bi se usudila ići. split mi je preporučila moja gin. i u globalu ih svi u mostaru hvale, tako da o sloveniji nisam ni razmišljala ( do splita mi sa najvećom gužvom treba svega 3 sata vožnje)
. kod nas je tuga sa MPO doktorima i klinikama, a da ne govorim o zakonu i olakšicama na lijekove. neće to zadugo zaživjeti, a o besplatnim postupcima da i ne govorim.

----------


## andream

> Ne brini,ja sam u VG imala isto 3 embrija i pitali su me koliko želim da mi ih se vrati. Ja sam se odlučila za sva tri pa kamo sreće da i budu trojke  Tako da će te sigurno pitati! Sretno ti sutra na et!!!!!


I ja sam u Vg imala tri (dva osmostanična i jedan šestostanični), sva tri odlična i nisu me uopće pitali koliko će vratiti, vratili su sva tri. Možda jer sam starija koka. Ali ja bih ionako uvijek pristala na vraćanje sva tri. Sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

> I ja sam u Vg imala tri (dva osmostanična i jedan šestostanični), sva tri odlična i nisu me uopće pitali koliko će vratiti, vratili su sva tri. Možda jer sam starija koka. Ali ja bih ionako uvijek pristala na vraćanje sva tri. Sretno!


i kod mene ista stvar. vraćena tri zametka, rekli su da zbog godina ne vjeruju da će se sva tri primiti

----------


## kitty

curke evo jutarnje kofi  :Coffee: , poslužite se!

puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ današnjim betalicama da bete budu troznamenkaste  :Very Happy: !

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (15 i još čekamo dobre vijesti..  )
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF)
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
maza975
4.6. Laki (+)
6.6. Melem33
8.6. geceta (-), neumorna (+), mala maja (+)
8.6. ARIANM
8.6. Palcicazg
11.6. pirica
12.6. tikica78
13.6. kitty
13.6. tetadoktor
15.6. mari mar

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
BillieJean
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
donatela

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30, mostarka 86, M@tt (ustvari njegova draga je na supresiji ~~~~~~ da sve stignete)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Curke, ostale ste iz 5. mj. 
Gdje ste mi nestale, javite se!
kiara79, kika222 , drizl, Strašna, Vrci, vulkan, Phiphy, piki, Cassie


6.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija, kameleon (sekundarni), prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa, luci07 (AIH), dino84 (IVF Ri), tantolina, bluebella
7.mjesec: linalena, olivera
8. mjesec:

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

Svim čekalicama beta puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što veće brojkice

----------


## geceta

Kao što vidite, opet ja radim listu. 
Napravila 3 testa jutros, ---  :Sad:  
Svim curkama koje čekaju betu, posebno famoznom 8.6. a i tikici i kitty pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih mogu konačno staviti na listu trudnica

----------


## tikica78

joj geceta moja.. naplakala sam se jutros već zbog svoje situacije.. jer osjećam duboko u srcu da je gotovo i da nije uspjelo..
a evo sad još tvoj minus me dočeka.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## neumorna

geceta, ništa to ne mora značiti. moj plus je toliko nevidljiv da ga samo moje oči vide. rano je još!

----------


## geceta

ma nema ni drugih nekih simptoma a i bas 3 minusa  :Sad:  bit cu okej, jednostavno se previse tog loseg nakupilo pa mi je ovo teze palo nego prva dva. samo mi vi sve javljajte lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

cure moje grlim vas sve i držite mi se  :Love:  geceta  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Geceta da te i tu zagrlim.
tikica78 malo pozitivnih misli i bit ce beta veeeelika..drzim fige da se obradujes 12.06.

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,kad se spremas u Prag? Eto,doletio nam i 6 mjesec...

----------


## sejla

draga milasova, hvala što misliš na mene  :Heart:  Putujemo negdje sljedeći tjedan, jedino što sad iščekujemo vijesti iz Pronatala o točnom terminu punkcije donorke, još maloooooooo!!!! Činila mi se vječnost, a evo doletjelo  :Very Happy:  A tako će i tebi 10.mj  :Smile:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta*  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Mala Maja

Gaceta  :Love: , još je ranooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  , ček čekaj, nemoj odustati misli pozitivnooooooooooooooo i samo tako i možda beta bude iznenađenje i veći brojevi, dva dana smo razlike a to je puno, jako puno.

Ko zna kakva će moja biti, hm 13 dpt, nikad ne znaš ali zato ja se nadam dobrom, nekako, eto takva sam po prirodi, hiper pozitivna  :Smile:  u svemu.
Idemo po betu, beticu, beturinu 06.06. wheeeeeeeeeeeee, neumorna isto wheeeeeeeeee, i svim čekalicam poslije 08.6 koje su po redu da + frcaju na sve strane!!!
Curice moje, preskočila bih dane ili pomaknula datume ali ne mogu pomaknuti razvitak bebolinca.
Vratili su mi 3 zametka pa ko zna koliko ih ima unutra, možda 3,4 6 a možda i jedan..heheh da vas malo nasmijem. :Laughing: 
Ja sam po prirodi sitne građe tako da moja prva trudnoća je bila školska, ali sad ako su tri juhuhuhuuu ne znam di budu stale, jednu u leđa stavim a dvije naprijed.
A tko zna još do prvog ultrazvuka može biti svašta, e curke kada me naruče na ultrazvuk ako je beta poz, dali prije 5 tjedna ima smisla uopće.
kako se računa termin poroda, po danu oplodnje, ili zadnjoj m, ništa nisam ja to njih pitala..ni na kraj pameti mi bilo.

----------


## Inesz

geceta,
možda je još rano za kućni test.
koncentracija bete je niža u urinu neko u krvi.
kućni test reagira kad je u urinu beta 25 jedinica. ako je recimo u urinu 25 jedinica u krvi je beta viša...
možda još ima šanse...

Mala Maja,
što sam propustila, tvoj pozitvni test?
 :Smile: 
trudnoća se računa od prvog dana posljednje mjesečnice.
Prvi uz nema smisla raditi dok beta ne prijeđe 1000, obično 6 tjedan, 7 tjedan trudnoće još bolje...

ma...
sretno svima
 :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*Inesz* apropo računanja trudnoće citiram sa weba mpo:

"Starost zametka se računa od dana oplodnje.
Često se ljudi zbune kako povezati starost zametka i datirati trudnoću. Tradicionalno se ne zna kad se dogodila oplodnja, već se kao početak trudnoće uzima prvi dan zadnje menstruacije. Međutim to u IVF trudnoćama nije dobro jer se dan oplodnje pouzdano zna, a pogrešno datiranje trudnoće uzimanjem prvog dana zadnje menstruacije umjesto 14 prije punkcije može dovesti do nemalog stresa kod prvog ultrazvuka. Zbog toga, ako pouzdano znate datum oplodnje (punkcije), izračunajte prvi dan zadnje menstruacije kao 14 dana prije punkcije i tako vodite svoju trudnoću."

----------


## Laki

Drage moje, beta 12dnt iznosi *259,80 

*Poskočite malo za mene 

Presretna sam, svima puno sreće....

----------


## Brunaa

*Laki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tebe i za sve ostale čekalice!

----------


## Maybe baby

Čestitam Laki  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Laki evo skacem  :Smile:  Cestitam!!
Ostalim cekalicama saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala Maja

Laki Laki Lakiceeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , evo skaču i Glavo , Koko i Jajo za tebe od mene... :Wink:

----------


## adria13

Laki čestitke!!  :Smile: 
Geceta, žao mi je, ali nije sve još propalo, moguća je i kasnija implantacija...drži se

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Laki čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
B.J. sretno ma kako god odlučila!

----------


## kiki30

Laki ,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BillieJean

*Sonja29*, hvala ti  :Kiss: 

Evo me službeno među čekalicama, the big day is 16.06.....vraćena sva 3 embrijića.....2 osmostanična i jedan šestostanični-četverostanični....tak mi je rekao....uglavnom, 2 dobra i jedan baš i ne pa valjda neće biti trojčeki, al bar jednoj bebici se svakako nadam.....može i 2  :Grin: 

*Laki*, čestitke, baš mi je drago  :Klap: 

*Gaceta*, nadam se da će beta ipak biti pozitivna  :Love: 

svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Laki čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

cure jel može teška depresija i plakanje biti simptom ..?  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

uf, tikice moja...
ja sam po tome onda non stop trudna :Undecided: 

držim fige i na rukama i na nogama za tvoju lijepu ß !!!
Baš bi mi bilo drago da vam odmah uspije i da to bude jedna trudnoća iz snova :Smile: 

i naravno, svim ostalim plusičima čestitam.
I jednom neprijavljenom plusu šaljem posebne puse !!!

Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji... endo mi je 6 mm, ali kaže da još nema vodećeg folikula.
Danas mi je 8 dc i idemo u sekundarni sa 2 smrznute js.

Nadam se samo da se još uvijek stigne folikul izdvojit jer su mi ciklusi na 31 dan...kaj vi mislite, jel ima još nade ili će mi i drugi pokušaj odmrzavanja js propasti???

danas sam u takvoj bedari da je to strašno.
Jedva čekam doć doma, zatvorit se u sobu i dobro isplakat...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ARIANM

Gaceta baš mi je žao i znam kako ti je jer sam ja danas napravila test clearblue i dobila ogroman ----------------------
MM me tješi cijeli dan,al tuga ne odlazi...osjećam da će vještica stiči svaki čas,čim prije tim bolje da odmah nazovem dr. i ako može da me ubaci u još jedan klomifenski ovaj mjesec pred ljetnu pauzu...

Laki čestitammmmmmmmmmm na beti!!!!
BJean sretno i da dočekaš velikuuuuu betu!
Tikce78 i ja plačem već 2-3 dana,a danas nakon ---- pogotovo. Tei želim da ugledaš veliki + i visoku betu!!!!!

----------


## luci07

geceta i ARIANM, žao mi je zbog minusa. Možda ipak još ima nade.

Laki, čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

laki skačem za tvoju betu!!! čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ARIANM žao mi je.. :Sad: 

tikica78 navijam za tebe i veliku betu..samo hrabro!!! vidjet ćeš da ćeš uskoro suze zamjeniti smjehom!! to ti želim od  :Heart: 

Bab sretno u novom postupku..

----------


## M@tt

> Drage moje, beta 12dnt iznosi *259,80 
> 
> *Poskočite malo za mene 
> 
> Presretna sam, svima puno sreće....


Lako čestitam!!  :Smile:  Ako dobro vidim ti si do sad bila u dva ivfa i oba su uspjela iz prve??? E to se zove uspjeh... Svaka čast.

----------


## Mery13

Laki čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Adrianm.. žao mi je.. pa šta je sad ovo? trebali smo se veseliti hrpi plusića ovaj mjesec, a gle nas sve tulimo..
možda je takav dan..

Bab šaljem ti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Konfuzija

*Drage žene*, ako nastavite s tim plakanjem i očajavanjem, totalno ćete se ubiti u pojam. Nije vaša greška što niste zatrudnjele i to dobro znate. I zato dosta neraspoloženja i što prije se zabaviti nečim konstruktivnim!
(I ponovite meni ovo isto za nekih mjesec dana, lijepo molim.  :Smile: )

----------


## mari mar

Laki  :Very Happy:  za tvoju betu!!! čestitam :Klap: 

ARIANM žao mi je.. :Love: 

Tikica78 samo hrabro! nemoj se bedirati još malo i bit će to jedna velika beturina, zaista ti to od  :Heart:  želim.....

Bab sretno  :Bouncing:

----------


## Brunaa

> *Drage žene*, ako nastavite s tim plakanjem i očajavanjem, totalno ćete se ubiti u pojam. Nije vaša greška što niste zatrudnjele i to dobro znate. I zato dosta neraspoloženja i što prije se zabaviti nečim konstruktivnim!
> (I ponovite meni ovo isto za nekih mjesec dana, lijepo molim. )


veliki potpis na ovo  :Wink:  vrijedi i za tebe *konfuzija*  :Wink:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tiki_a

geceta  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~da je bilo prerano

----------


## Argente

Laki  :Klap: 
ARIANM  :Love: 

geceta, drži se!

----------


## tikki

Evo mene nakon 4 dana i vidim da se zaista svašta izdogađalo! 
Prvo veeeeeeelike  :Very Happy:  čestitke svim trudnicama i plusekima i neka je sa srećom do kraja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A svim tužnicama veliki  :Love:  držite se cure!

Meni se čini da sam ja nekako ispala s liste (tj nigdje se ne mogu naći). U subotu idemo na uzvda vidimo jel ima vodećeg folikula i jel endo dobar... i onda, ako s eeskimići odmrznu idemo i prvi FET.

----------


## hrki

Laki , čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Geceta ,ARIANM žao mi je

----------


## dreamgirl

*Laki*  prekrasna beta, cestitam  :Very Happy: 
i svim ostalim trudnicama jedno veliko bravo

*Tikica78* od sveg srca ti zelim da ti ovo bude dobitni pokusaj ,drzim fige.

Svim cekalicama saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svaka pozitivna beta daje nam snage za dalje.

Tuznice glavu gore i u nove pobjede.

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam svima cure.. ali mislim da ništa od mene ovaj put. predobro poznajem svoje tijelo.
to bi moralo biti ne znam kakvo čudo da bi imala plus.
ma još dan dva i napraviti ću ja test da se riješim ove agonije. iako znam već minus kao kuća.
sad više nisam ni tužna , jučer sam bila oplakala sam i završila ovu priču.

----------


## MajaPOP

Ajmo cure, glavu gore!! Sve znamo da cemo uspjeti, inace nitko od nas pokusavao ne bi, jel tako?! 
"Who run the world? Girls!!!"
Gaceta, cekamo tvoju betu, a do tada me porfavor ubaci na listu Cekalica bete za 14.6.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice ni ja nisam bila napuhana, tek 10. dan sam se napuhala, 11. dan je već splasnulo...
Ne gubi nadu..  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ma znam ali nema ni bolova u grudima , ništa ..
a zadnji put sam u ovo vrijeme imala već dobrane simtpome, tako da znam svoje tijelo kako reagira na trudnoću, zato sam sigurna.
ma napravim ja test za  dva tri dana da se riješim muke, jučer sam primila zadnji Brevactid po ne mogu još..

----------


## Palcicazg

cure samo da se malo pohvalim, jučer 12 DT plusić na testu, danas opet radila test, onak čisto da se potvrdi
sutra idem u lab da vidim kolika je beta
vračene su mi 3 mrvice

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma daj, znaš da i sama da je svaka trudnoća za sebe i nijedna nije ista.. Strpi se još malo...

----------


## tikica78

bravo palčice! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> Ma daj, znaš da i sama da je svaka trudnoća za sebe i nijedna nije ista.. Strpi se još malo...


nada umire posljednja  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Palčice super za plusić  :Smile: 
Nek beta bude ogromna........

----------


## mari mar

Palčice za veeeeeeeliku betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> cure samo da se malo pohvalim, jučer 12 DT plusić na testu, danas opet radila test, onak čisto da se potvrdi
> sutra idem u lab da vidim kolika je beta
> vračene su mi 3 mrvice


bravoooooooo! ajme koja vesela vijest, jedva čekam betu!!!!!

----------


## dea84

palčice, sretno!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

palcice sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## tetadoktor

palcice sretno!!!

----------


## Brunaa

za *Palcicuzg*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## neumorna

sretno palčiceeeeeee  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Palčice čestitam na plisiću~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu sutra :Very Happy: 
Tikice78 čitam stalno tvoje postove i nemogu vjerovati gdje je nestao tvoj optimizam....tu si uvjek za sve i dižeš ih iz pepela i uljevaš im nadu a kad si ti u pitanju nema optimizma, mogu vjerovati da poznaješ svoje tijelo i da trenutno nije kao u prošloj trudnoči ali to ne treba ništa značiti zato te lijepo molim glavu gore i samo pozitiva...beta ti je tek za tjedan dana i bit će velika troznamenkasta....molim za tebe....drži se i nemoj raditi te testiće bolje idi ranije izvaditi betu....ljubim te :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

Mery to si dobro shvatila.
ja sam uvijek tu za druge, a za sebe nikad.. možda je ovo moj obrambeni mehanizam, ne znam..
nisam nikad bila ovako pesimistična možda je to od straha ..
a kako si mi ti i tvoje malo  :Heart:

----------


## donatela

pozdrav svima...evo samo da javim da mi je jucer izmjeren folikul od 18,6mm sinoc u 22 h primila štopericu ovitrelle i *sutra je punkcija...* u 08 ujutro ,sad samo se mogu još nadat da ce folikul izdrzat bez pucanja do jutra.....

----------


## tikica78

donatela sretnoooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## kiki30

palčice,čestitam na plusu!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
tikice,draga naša vjerujemo u tvoj uspjeh u jednu divnu betu..i zato ti šaljem brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

Laki, bravo za prekrasnu betu  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
Mala Maja i Palčicazg, bravo za plusiće, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bete budu bar troznamenkaste  :Wink: !
geceta, nadam se da je ipak bilo prerano za testiće i šaljem puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta ipak iznenadi  :Yes: !
ARIANM, i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu, nadam se da je bilo rano za test!
tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET!
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se folikul lijepo razvije i da nam poboljšaš statistiku smrznutih js!
tikica78, i sve ostale čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće i velike bete!

----------


## tikica78

kitty i za tebe i tvoju beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i za sve moje drage suborke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i još svima :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala vam svima cure.. ali mislim da ništa od mene ovaj put. predobro poznajem svoje tijelo.
> to bi moralo biti ne znam kakvo čudo da bi imala plus.
> ma još dan dva i napraviti ću ja test da se riješim ove agonije. iako znam već minus kao kuća.
> sad više nisam ni tužna , jučer sam bila oplakala sam i završila ovu priču.



nemoj tako  ,mislim na tebe  i  drzim fige  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> bravoooooooo! ajme koja vesela vijest, jedva čekam betu!!!!!



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa koje vijesti, ma super i  :pivo:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Bouncing:

----------


## geceta

Tikki,majaPOp,oprostite sto vas nema na listi,obajvljujem novu za koji dan pa obavezno promjenim.
Tikkice,nemoj mi molim te klonuti,rekla sam da me sas barem ti moras razveseliti. Da me ostale cure ne shvate krivo,veselim se svakoj vasoj trudnoci ali tikkicina bi mi ipak sad izmamila najveci osmijeh.
Ja sam dns bolje,jucer sam doista isplakala dusu,sve je protiv mog vadenja bete u petak,dr mi nema da mi da uputnicu,ginicka radi kontra,za petak nemam ni prijevoz,a iskreno,nada je umrla tak da mi se opce nit ne ide vadit

----------


## sweety

> cure samo da se malo pohvalim, jučer 12 DT plusić na testu, danas opet radila test, onak čisto da se potvrdi
> sutra idem u lab da vidim kolika je beta
> vračene su mi 3 mrvice


Aaaa tako mi je drago  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Držim fige za veliku i pravilnu beturinu!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sweety

> Drage moje, beta 12dnt iznosi *259,80 
> 
> *Poskočite malo za mene 
> 
> Presretna sam, svima puno sreće....




Čestitke na beturini!!!! Neka se fino dupla!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Neumorna, jupi za betu  :Very Happy:  sad nek se lijepo dupla.......

MalaMaja, čekamo tvoje lijepe vijesti...

Tikica78 i gaceta šaljem vam malo optimizma...

----------


## bebolinko

cure,čestitam na veeelikim betama!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sad sa punim pravom uživajte u svojim trudnočama i mazite trbuščiće-budite sretne!!!

----------


## adria13

Palčice jako mi je drago, upalile su molitve  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu!

----------


## Mery13

Tikice78 dobro sam osim što imam cjelodnevne mučnine ali proči će i to, lagano sam se zaokružila i zakoračila u 9tj...27.06. idem na kontrolu da vidim moju malu mrvicu....stvarno bi voljela da si u krivu što se tiče tebe i da 12.06. ugledaš prekrasnu troznamenkastu betu.... :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Tikica, ja te kužim totalno, meni je pesimizam (iako ja tvrdim da je to samo realizam) obrambeni mehanizam. Čuva me od velike tuge. Ovoga puta sam si dopustila taj luksuz veselja i nade do zadnjeg trena... i nikada mi neuspjeh nije bio tako težak kao ovaj sad.

Ja ti jako držim  :fige:  da te osjećaj vara i da bude bingo!

Palčice ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
Laki ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

Gaceta  :Love:  drži se. Jako te grlim!

----------


## tikica78

Cure moram vas pitati za mišljenje,naime jeste cule za teoriju da lh trakice ranije od testa za trudnocu detektira plus?

----------


## mostarka86

evo mene iz splita...danas sam imala desno 3 po 19, što je super, ali su stali rasti ovi na lijevoj strani (gdje je bila endometrioza). endometrij 9 mm... kaže dr. da je 5-6 maksimum sa femarom, ali je važno da su bolje kvalitete. prestao mi je davati menopur, da ne popucaju ovi desno, a mogiće je kaže da narastu ovi lijevo do prekosutra, kada je punkcija. večeras ide štoperica i sa božijom pomoći  :Smile:  od danas sam čekalica punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

sretno mostarka!!!

da bude puno jajčeka na punkciji :Smile: 

jel davaju nešto protiv bolova u citu na punkciji?

----------


## Bab

tikice...ja sam svaki puta sa lh trakicama otkrila da sam trudna.
A tu teoriju mi je i moj biolog potvrdio...kaže da lh trakice mogu i 2-3 pa čak i 4 dana prije hcg testa pokazat trudnoću.
Jedino što ti testna crta u tom slučaju mora biti ful tamna...čak i tamnija od kontrolne.
Ja sam u ovoj mojoj kratkoj trudnoći 6 dnt popodne imala takvu jaaaakoooo debelu crtu na lh testu
sretno ako ćeš namakat lh...ja jako držim figicd

----------


## pirica

> tikice...ja sam svaki puta sa lh trakicama otkrila da sam trudna.
> A tu teoriju mi je i moj biolog potvrdio...kaže da lh trakice mogu i 2-3 pa čak i 4 dana prije hcg testa pokazat trudnoću.
> Jedino što ti testna crta u tom slučaju mora biti ful tamna...čak i tamnija od kontrolne.
> Ja sam u ovoj mojoj kratkoj trudnoći 6 dnt popodne imala takvu jaaaakoooo debelu crtu na lh testu
> sretno ako ćeš namakat lh...ja jako držim figicd


ja ih namaćem i naravno da su neg

----------


## tikki

Tikice, samo pazi da ti zbog brevacida ne bude pozitivan LH test pa da si ne natovariš dodatan stres.

----------


## mostarka86

hvala bebolinko, dobiješ neku injekciju, ne znam kako se zove, ali je mene baš umrtvila i ošamutila, da se dr.P  jedva sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*mostarka86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i tulum u labu  :Wink:

----------


## mostarka86

> *mostarka86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i tulum u labu


hvala ljube puno *

----------


## tikica78

> tikice...ja sam svaki puta sa lh trakicama otkrila da sam trudna.
> A tu teoriju mi je i moj biolog potvrdio...kaže da lh trakice mogu i 2-3 pa čak i 4 dana prije hcg testa pokazat trudnoću.
> Jedino što ti testna crta u tom slučaju mora biti ful tamna...čak i tamnija od kontrolne.
> Ja sam u ovoj mojoj kratkoj trudnoći 6 dnt popodne imala takvu jaaaakoooo debelu crtu na lh testu
> sretno ako ćeš namakat lh...ja jako držim figicd


stvarno??? :Shock: 

jao super probat ću! čitala sam da brevactid ima u sebi Bhcg ali u trudnoći je jednako zastupljen alpha hcg a lh trakica detektira njega za razliku od testa na trudnoću pa zato valjda prije može otkriti .
jedino sad ne znam zbog brevactida , a ko ga šiša probat ću popodne kad dođem doma pa i ako bude pozitivna neću vjerovati u potpunosti..
danas mi je 9dpt a brevactid bio na 7dpt.

pirice jesi ti primila te bocke poslije transfera?

----------


## Bab

tikice...rano ti je još ta namakanje ako si dobila booster prije 2 dana... Jedino ak oćeš vidjet kak izgleda pozitivan test...al to već znaš.
Strpi se ipak bar do subote...mislim da su cure pričale da njemu treba oko 6-7 dana da izađe iz organizma.
Samo buš si bezveze napravila dodatni kaos u glavi.
Kako god napravila ja ti želim najveću betu na svijetu.
A ja sjedim u petrovoj i čekam svojih 5 minuta ili bolje reći svojih 30 sekundi.

Pusa svima i poslužite se sa fiiinooom jutarnjom kavicom, čajekom, kakaom...što god vam paše.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice rano je.. Brev. još nije ispario, strpi se bar još 2 dana...

p.s. toliko ste me zaintrigirale s tim lh trakicama da sam to morala probati (kako mi to nitko ranije nije rekao  :Smile:   ).. I kako je rekla Bab, testna crtica je stvarno puuuno tamnija od kontrolne.. Eto...

----------


## tikica78

znači šljaka! super probat ćemo , ali pustim još dan dva da ovo ispari.. a kad pogledaš pa onda bi i test mogla napraviti jer će mi biti 11dpt.

(stvarno sam fulala pdf.Bubi..)

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 želim ti ogroman plus na testu i ogromnu betu!!!
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Trudnicama ugodne i školske trudnoće.

Ja danas ponovo napravila test i negativan je tako da sad je to sigurno tako. Isplakala sam se već protekla dva dana,pomirila s tim i idem dalje. Što mislite jel dr. dozvoli da odmah sad idem u drugi postupak ili mora biti pauze. Ovaj mi je bio klomifenski pa bi još jedan klomifenski odradila sad....????

----------


## tikica78

Arianm pa koji ti je danas dpt?
ja sam nakon klomifenskog mogla odmah u postupak tak da mislim da ćeš i ti!

----------


## milasova8

Bab hvala na kavici, baš mi paše..
Čekaj, vjerovatno sam propustila jesi ti krenula u sekundarni?

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 odmah taj ciklus? Ja bi sad odmah čim stigne M 3 dan počela s klomifenima tako da prije ljeta uhvatim još jedan voz. Tako mi jelakše kad znam da je nova nada tu. Meni je danas 11dnt...mislim da bi test već sada morao pokazati...

----------


## tikica78

a bi trebao bi , a opet nikad se ne zna.. pa hoćeš li vaditi betu?
ja nisam nikad išla odmah taj ciklus , nego idući, ali pitaj dr. možda se i može

----------


## beilana

ja sam iza klomifenskog trebala bit 2 mj na jasminu, ali pošto imam sad neku cistu na jajniku, onda sam i treći mjesec na jasminu

----------


## neumorna

ja vam cure nisam baš sigurna u lh trakice zbog utrogestana. negdje sam naišla na tu informaciju. sada kopam i ne mogu pronaaći

----------


## acitam

Ja sam Brevactid primila 8dnt, a 11dnt sam radila betu i bila je 14, a dva dana kasnije, dakle 13dnt beta 6,5. 
Dakle, 3 dana nakon Brevactida, još uvijek nije isparilo u potpunosti, ali ne znam da li je dovoljno da bi pokazao plusić... (čisto sumnjam).
Zato, najbolje se strpiti bar 5 dana nakon zadnje inekcije.

----------


## BillieJean

> Što mislite jel dr. dozvoli da odmah sad idem u drugi postupak ili mora biti pauze. Ovaj mi je bio klomifenski pa bi još jedan klomifenski odradila sad....????


Žao mi je za negativan test  :Sad:  Al evo da te možda bar malo utješim da ti kažem da možeš ići u 2 klomifenska za redom.....ja sam tako išla, ciklus za ciklusom....doduše, bio je AIH, ali ne vidim zašto bi ovo bilo drukčije.....osobito ako dobro reagiraš na klomifen, odnosno ako ti ne stanjuje previše endometrij...

----------


## Laki

Curke da javim moja 2. beta iznosi oko 800  :Very Happy:   (rezultat sam dobila telefonom, rečeno mi je 800 i nešto, a ja od straha čula samo 800)
Jupiiiiiii
Idemo Mala Maja, čekamo i tebe........

Svima sretno dalje...

----------


## mare41

Laki, 800 je savršeno za bracu ili seku, čestitam!

----------


## Bab

> Bab hvala na kavici, baš mi paše..
> Čekaj, vjerovatno sam propustila jesi ti krenula u sekundarni?


yes draga,
krenula po drugi puta al bojim se da će opet biti fijasko
Danas mi je 10 dc i folikul je bio samo 11 mm, moram u petak ponovo pa će odlučiti šta i kako dalje...
luda sam više od svega...nadam se da se on još stigne podebljati s obzirom da su mi ciklusi 31 dan pa ni O nije na 14 dc.
Al dobila sam termin za novi postupak u 02/2013...ajme kako mi se to sad čini daleko  :Sad: 

cure čekalice sretno !!!

----------


## Bab

Laki, bravo za prelijepu ß !!!!

----------


## tikica78

Bab ma mora biti sve ok sada~~~~~~~~~~~~~.. a je daleko se čini taj tvoj termin.

Laki čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## neumorna

Laki, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

moju čekamo do petka  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Laki bravo za betu, znala sam da će biti velika  :Very Happy: !

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo *Laki*, za školsku trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

geceta, *TINA*, i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

hvala, tetadoktor, tko zna mozda mi se bas jednom desi cudo pa me beta strefi u petak  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za tvoju troznamenkastu

----------


## Palcicazg

moji plusići su potvrđeni, beta 14DT 209,30  :Very Happy:  
skačem do neba od sreće!

i hvala svima na podršci

Bab šaljem ti pozitivne vibre i da folikuli lijepo rastu, držim fige! ~~~~~


sretno svima!

----------


## tikica78

Palčice i tebi iskrene čestitke!  :Very Happy:  evo puni nam se lista za lipanj... ajmo cure!

----------


## milasova8

Laki, palčica čestitam od srca

Ajmo sad geceta, tikica nastavite niz sa velikim betama...

Bab želim ti svu sreću, i da ti postupak zakazan za 02/2013 bude nepotreban..
kisssss

----------


## milasova8

tetadoktor,naravno da i tebe želimo na listi trudnica: :Smile: ) kao i sve suborke koje čekaju bete

----------


## tiki_a

PalcicaZg  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

> Curke da javim moja 2. beta iznosi oko 800   (rezultat sam dobila telefonom, rečeno mi je 800 i nešto, a ja od straha čula samo 800)
> Jupiiiiiii
> Idemo Mala Maja, čekamo i tebe........
> 
> Svima sretno dalje...


Ovo se zove *"sreća i uspjeh u MPO karijeri"* - 2 postupka i oba dobitna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Laki piši recept  :Razz:

----------


## Bab

Palcice moja, sve sam ti rekla prek telefona al moram i ovdje malo poskočiti za tebe...

juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

volim kad maratonke i polumaratonke objave vesele vijesti.

sad samo polako i želim jednu dosadnjikavu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

laky,čestitam  :Very Happy: 
palčice i tebi čestitke !!  :Very Happy: 
tikice,geceta,kitty evo cure puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a betu!!

----------


## strategija

Laki i palcicazg čestitam :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Svim čekalicama želim veeeelike bete~~~~~~~~!!!

Bab i ja se nadam da ti postupak u 02/2013 neće biti potreban, sretno!

I ja sam nakon negativne bete u veljači ove godine dobila termin za sljedeći postupak tek u veljači sljedeće godine. Godina dana bez postupka mi je stvarno previše tako da sam odlučila ići privatno. Prijavljujem se za on-go listu za 8 mjesec!  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

čestitke na velikim betama! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

strategija bravo! gdje ćeš ići?

----------


## strategija

U polikliniku ivf. Krajem mjeseca moram još doći na uzv i dogovor o terapiji i nakon što se vratimo s mora krećemo opet u akciju. Jako se veselim :Smile: 
Kako si mi ti? Očekujem tvoju beturinu!

----------


## neumorna

Weee palcice  :Smile: 

Čestitam!!!!

----------


## donatela

*samo da javim....danas mi je rađena punkcija(18dc) prirodni ivf bez stimulacije....i uhvacena je jajna stanica..*  :Smile: ..transfer je planiran za subotu....ali do subote necu znati dali je js oplođena,kakve je kvalitetae embrij i koliko stanicni nista do subote...samo zavibrajte malo i za men da uspijem doci i do transfera ...zasad sve ide po planu ali dalje cemo vidit...

sretno svima...i cestitke na poziitivnim betama.....

----------


## kiki30

donatela,evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i držim :fige:

----------


## tetadoktor

donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  samo hrabro naprijed  :Cool:

----------


## bebolinko

*Laki i Palcica* ma divota jedna !!!! :Klap:  :Klap: 



čestitam najiskrenije i da vam budu ugodne i sretne trudnoče!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo da i tu uskočim poskočim....betica mi je 12dpt ...................165 wheeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy: 
U petak ide ponovo vaditi da vidimo tu famznu brojkicu, curke da vas sve ne nabrajam hvala svima na podršci a koje osluškuju, išćekuju šaljem najveće na svijetu :fige:

----------


## kameleon

čestitke trudnicama na betama i da se dobre vijesti redaju i dalje!!! :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer, donatela!!
i svima ostalima puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## kitty

dobro jutreko curke, uz frišku kavicu i sok od ananasa  :Coffee: ! pa se poslužite... 
(mene malo muči nesanica zadnjih par dana...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima, a našim novim trudnicama Laki, Palčici i Maloj Maji čestitke od  :Heart: !
sutrašnje betalice, kako se držite?

----------


## geceta

Hvala,kitty,evo ja cu kavicu,od ananasa odustajem :Smile:  moja nesanica je otisla, srecom.
Danas pisnula jos jedan,tako mi se ne vadi beta sutra,- opet, najradije bih prestala s utricima pa da sto prije dobijem M.

~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba

----------


## Sonja29

Laki,Palcica,Mala Maja čestitam!
donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ET i da bude dobitni

----------


## kitty

ajoj, geceta, baš mi je žao ali ja se nekako još uvijek nadam da su testići ipak pogriješili  :fige: ...

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro,Kitty i ja bi kavicu....
Geceta  :Love: 
Laki,Palcica,Mala Maja čestitammmmmm!!!!
Donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za et!
Jučer izvadila uputnicu za betu ipak da je izvadim i danas evo počelo onaj smeđi spoting...ja to inače nisam imala odmah bi procurila. Jel to normalno kad su postupci u pitanju? I sad to računam kao prvi dc ili ne??? Srednje je jako al ostaje trag na gačicama tj na onom dnevnom ulošku...

----------


## tikica78

Za gecetu ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~
Kitty~~~~~~~~
Donatela za tulum u labosu~~~~~~~~~

I svima puno puno za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Laki,Palcica,Mala Maja čestitam!
> donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ET i da bude dobitni


X
za sutrašnje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

hvala vam cure sto vibrate za mene....jutros sam zvala biologinju jer sam se ponadala da ce mi reci makar dali je doslo do oplodnje ali eto u Ri takve informacije ne daju telefonom...biologinja mi rekla da cu se morati strpiti do subote ili da navratim do humane..ali daleko mi je...a tako sam znatizeljna...nadam se da je do oplodnje doslo i da se mrva dobro dijeli... i da ce mi u subotu biti vracena...joj da bar......imam neke pozitivne misli i još sam po dojmom sna od prekjucer(sanjala sam da su mi u labu radili test i bio je pozitivan) ali ipak sve drzim u rezervi da se poslije ne razocaram...jucer sam isla ginicu po utrice dobila 2 kutije...(nadam se da cu ih u subotu trebat pocet stavljat)....... :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*gaceta*  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo da se i ovdje javim!
Nakon par plusica na testu (tocnije 6  :Grin: ), jucer skupila hrabrost i izvadila betu... 18 dpo beta je 656.9.
Sutra ponavljam i nadam se da ce biti dupla!

Cestitam od  :Heart:  novim trudnicama,
cekalicama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, 
a tuznicama velike zagrljaje i da sto prije docekaju svojih 5 minuta (odnosno 9 mjeseci)!

----------


## Achi

Arianm meni je doktor rekao da prvi dan menstruacije racunam bas kad pocne crveno i da dok je smede to ne racunam kao pocetak menstruacije.

----------


## bebolinko

maca papucarica jupiiii jeeee-cestitke!!!!

neka bude skolska trudnoca!

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala ti na odgovoru. A jel moram svejedno sutra vadit betu,hoče li me tražit doktor ili ne?

----------


## mostarka86

macaaaaaa, čestitammm, prelijepa vijest..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu betu, kao i školsku trudnoću  :Smile: 

od danas sam čekalica ET  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Maca papucarica bravoooooo!!!  :Very Happy:  pa gdje si nam ti ovako dugo?

----------


## kitty

maca papucarica, bravooo  :Very Happy: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## ARIANM

Molim vas cure koje imate više iskustva,ako sam dobila M jel moram svejedno vadit betu sutra ili ne?

----------


## donatela

i ja sam cekalica ET...koji bi trebao biti prekosutra 3 dan nakon punkcije 1js (prir. ivf) ...9.6 et...nadam se da cu doci do njega i da ce mi mrva bit vracena.... svim cekalicama također sretno........~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

maca papucarica ,bravo!! :Klap:  evo odmah za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
donatela,za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

hvala svima na vibricama za sutra bez obzira na sve  :Smile: 
ArianM, ako bas pocne M, mislim da ne ali bolje ujutro nazovi dr ako ti krene crveno

----------


## ARIANM

Za sad je samo smeđe,ali jako, tako da vjerujem da će sutra počet crveno,betu mogu vaditi do 9h pa ću nazvat dr oko 8 ako bude tamo jer zna doć i tek oko pola 9,al pitat ću sestre vjerojatno i one znaju...zvat ću ga kasnije svakako da ga pitam dal mogu počet s klomifenima za novi postupak...

----------


## dagnja

> Evo da se i ovdje javim!
> Nakon par plusica na testu (tocnije 6 ), jucer skupila hrabrost i izvadila betu... 18 dpo beta je 656.9.
> Sutra ponavljam i nadam se da ce biti dupla!!


Maco čestitke na lijepoj beti, neka samo nastavi tako lijepo i da ti cijela trudnoća bude mira i školska. Ostalim curama želim sreću za što god im trebala: nove postupke, plusiće, bete, srčeka....

----------


## Brunaa

Novim trudnicama čestitke, a čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (*Gaceta* navijamo  :Klap: )

Ja se prijavljujem za FET za 09/2012 (Maribor) i imam osjećaj da je to za 100 godina...

----------


## tikica78

dobro jutro svima.. evo kavica, čajić sokići.. 
i puno vibri za današnje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

geceta  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Maco čestitam....prekrasna beta :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Hvala svim navijacicama i navijacima :Smile:  pustila krfcu jutros pa cemo oko podne znati
Kak mi se vi osjecate? tikice?
Brunaa,vidim da se ceka FET ujesen wuhu!!! :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

geceta nek beta bude ogromna unatoč svemu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
ja sam evo ok, još napuhana ko balon da sam progutala i imam pritisak na mjehur neki , inače ništa drugo.. sise ne bole..

----------


## pirica

> geceta nek beta bude ogromna unatoč svemu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
> ja sam evo ok, još napuhana ko balon da sam progutala i imam pritisak na mjehur neki , inače ništa drugo.. sise ne bole..


a testić je danas pao??

----------


## tikica78

čiji testić pirice? kako si ti draga ?

----------


## pirica

> čiji testić pirice? kako si ti draga ?


tvoj
ja nikako, imam loš osjećaj

----------


## Argente

geceta, za početak leta ogromna nek bude beta  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

> tvoj
> ja nikako, imam loš osjećaj


ma nije još, danas mi je 11dpt , napravila sam onu lh trakicu što smo pričale tu i bila je turbo tamna crta...
možda sutra pišnem testić pa nek mi Bog pomogne..
a što je s tobom? i ja sam neki dan imala takav feeling čak sam i oplakala cijeli dan jer nije uspjelo , a sad se opet nekako nadam..

----------


## pirica

> ma nije još, danas mi je 11dpt , napravila sam onu lh trakicu što smo pričale tu i bila je turbo tamna crta...
> možda sutra pišnem testić pa nek mi Bog pomogne..
> a što je s tobom? i ja sam neki dan imala takav feeling čak sam i oplakala cijeli dan jer nije uspjelo , a sad se opet nekako nadam..


napravi ti sutra testić jer  lh hmmm može bit i od hcg boostera
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## tikica78

ma znam i ne vjerujem joj baš puno.. al eto opet nekako drži mi nadu..ne da da potonem..
a nije rano za testić isto zbog boostera?

----------


## Bluebella

curke dali se kojoj od vas pojavila rekacija na Cetrotide?
meni se jutros na mjestu uboda pojavilo crvenilo... malo me svrbi i pecka.... dali je to normalno?

----------


## pirica

> ma znam i ne vjerujem joj baš puno.. al eto opet nekako drži mi nadu..ne da da potonem..
> a nije rano za testić isto zbog boostera?


mislim da nije
kad sam ja ostala T primila sam booster u pon, prvi test je pao u petak (poz), a drugi u sub i ta je crtica bila tamnija od one u petak

----------


## geceta

Bluebella,normalno je to za cetrotide,ak ne prode brzo,onda nije.

----------


## tikica78

eto isto kao ja.. :Smile:  dobro hvala ti probam sutra !

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,normalno je to za cetrotide,ak ne prode brzo,onda nije.


Hvala geceta, prošlo je sat i pol od pikanja i crvenilo je još uvijek tu (jedino je svrbež prošao)

----------


## mare41

Sretno danas svim prvim betama, a onima koje ponavljaju ~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!

----------


## ARIANM

Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javiš troznamenkastu betu. 
Tikice78,Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ugodnu i školsku trudnoću.

Ja nisam ni vadila betu,zvala jutros dr. i rekao da nema potrebe, sutra počinjem s klomifenima i sljedeći petak je prvi uzv pa će onda reči dal dodaje gonale i kakva je situacija. Jučer sam se isplakala,ali danas mi je već super kad mi je dr. rekao da odmah mogu u novi postupak.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sretno svim betačekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tikice meni je 11 dpt test bio pozitivan, mislim da si ti rekla da je i tebi prošli put bio poz. na taj dan...
Meni je prošli put na 12 dpt bio negativan...
Možda nije rano za testić...

----------


## sejla

Curke, prijavljujem svoj put via Prag u četvrtak  :Dancing Fever: 
Da nekoga ne izostavim, svima šaljem puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i želim sreću do neba!!!

----------


## pirica

> Sretno svim betačekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tikice meni je 11 dpt test bio pozitivan, mislim da si ti rekla da je i tebi prošli put bio poz. na taj dan...
> Meni je prošli put na 12 dpt bio negativan...
> Možda nije rano za testić...


ne kužim 11dnt ti je bio poz, a 12dnt neg

----------


## tikica78

Arianm super da krećeš odmah! ma evo tebe brzo opet čekalica bete! i nek bude ovaj put bingo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubi strah me sad obuzeo neki..kupiti ću popodne test.

----------


## tikica78

sejla za uspjeh u Pragu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

a tko danas sve vadi betu? di nam je popis onaj??

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ne kužim 11dnt ti je bio poz, a 12dnt neg


Sad je bio poz.
Prošli neuspjeli postupak mi je bio neg..
Rađeni su s jednim danom razlike...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~
maza975
4.6. Laki (+)
6.6. Melem33
8.6. geceta (-), neumorna (+), mala maja (+)
8.6. ARIANM
8.6. Palcicazg
11.6. pirica
12.6. tikica78
13.6. kitty
13.6. tetadoktor
15.6. mari mar


Tikice popis ti je na stranici 25.
Ovo sam kopirala samo betočekalice..  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice  i pirice   sretno  vam  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni je  lh trakica  bila  pozitivna 10dpt  kad  i test za  trudnocu    (  nisam mogla  vjerovat testu za trudnocu   pa sam  sve trakice  u kuci  popiš***  :Smile:  
cula sam od  cura  da  trakice  za  ovulaciju isto mogu  pokazati  
samo ja  nisam primala  tada te  inekcije  poslije  transfera  

SRETNO

----------


## tikica78

znači danas samo geceta..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

I geceta javlja 0.vec je isplakana tako da je ok a jedino zeljno sto prije iscekujem M jer ako uspijem dobit na vrijeme prije njihovih GO sa sljedecim ciklusom idem u novi,u ovom ciklusu mi dr ne da

----------


## tikica78

:Love: joj draga moja ... :Sad: 

sad je i mene strah.. ni ja nemam sipmtoma... :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

geceta, draga moja, čuvaj se, danas se odmori, a od sutra već priprema za nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Tikice,nemoj prije vremena,moras ostat trudna da me usrecis,shvati to kao imperativ.
Mostarka,hvala ti,vec sam krenula dalje,nadam se samo M na vrijeme

----------


## tiki_a

geceta  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## adria13

geceta baš mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: 
ali dobro kažeš, odmah planiraj dalje pa će biti lakše

----------


## M@tt

> I geceta javlja 0.vec je isplakana tako da je ok a jedino zeljno sto prije iscekujem M jer ako uspijem dobit na vrijeme prije njihovih GO sa sljedecim ciklusom idem u novi,u ovom ciklusu mi dr ne da


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Baš mi je žao Geceta  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

geceta draga :Love: ,nek m što prije dođe kad već mora,da možeš krenuti u nove pobijede!

----------


## una99

gaceta  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*geceta*

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta* idemo dalje  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

geceta žao mi je :Love: 
m@tt kakvo je stanje kod vas?
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

geceta, i ovdje :Love: 
tikica78, tetadr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja,  :Kiss:

----------


## luci07

*geceta.* žao mi je! :Love: 

čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete!

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, tetadr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~+

----------


## MALIANĐEO

prijavljujem pozitivan test, ostalo idući tjedan, prirodno nakon onoliko živciranja i tuge jer me nitko ne doživljava od MPO doktora, ali na kraju DR.A HVALA VAM NA SVEMU I IMALI STE PRAVOOOOOOOO
ŽELIM SVIMA SKORU TRUDNOĆUU :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica78

evo prekrasna vijest. sva sam se naježila.. iskrene čestitke!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

hvala tikica78, ja sam još izvan sebe i još ne vjerujem dok ne vidim, ali se u srcu nadam i molimo se za sve vas koji ste bili s nama rame uz rame u istoj borbi, s istim ciljem, protiv ljudi i naših zakona.....znam da će nam svima biti uslišane molitve.....mi ćemo i dalje biti uz vas, makar kao velika potpora....
pusa :Heart: i želim vam svima puno ovakvih i slatkih ..... :Teletubbies:

----------


## Mala Maja

geceta  :Love: 

Ne želim nikog izostaviti, curke sve Vam želim,  barem jedan preljepi potpis na svakoj od Vas koje se toliko......... borite!!!
Danas smo vadili betu na 14dpt......brojček je 344, lijepo se dupla pa se veselimo 19.6. jednom ili dva srčeka!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maza975

Već odavno nisam među čekalicama, dobila 7 dan od transfera i uvijek tako.

----------


## Sonja29

Anđeo čestitam!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta  :Love:  . 

Maco  :Very Happy:  za betu. 

Tikice,pirice i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete . 
Anđeo i ovdje da čestitam na plusu  :Smile: 


A evo nas s 1. UZV i kucaju nam  :Heart:   :Heart:  još sam malo u šoku...

----------


## kiki30

anđeo,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
maybe baby,čestitke na mala dva srčeka  :Very Happy: 
tikica za jedan veliki plus i betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

geceta, baš mi je žao  :Love: ... ali super što već planiraš nove pobjede!
ARIANM  :Love: 
Mala Maja, bravo za lijepo duplanje!
MALIANĐEO wuhuuuu, bravo za testiće, eh ovo je scenarij kojem se svi potajno nadamo  :Very Happy: !
Maybe baby  :Klap:  za srčeko!
tikica78, pirica, tetadoktor i ostale curke čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prave beturine  :fige:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> A evo nas s 1. UZV i kucaju nam   još sam malo u šoku...


joj vjerujem i želim ti lijepu i urednu trudnoću!!! :Love:

----------


## Mala Maja

.......Hoće li ovaj mjesec biti najplodniji i najbetiji ?!!!!!!!!! :Cool: 
wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, i za nove pobjede wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Geceta  :Love: 4

Mala Maja,Maybaby,Anđeo čestitammmmmmm!!!!
Tikice78 daj pišni testič da skačemoooooooooo!!!!

I opet ja s pitanjem,znam da sam već dosadna al pleas one koje imaju više iskustva da mi odgovore. Ovaj prvi IVF/ICSI je bio klomifenski-jel mi to ulazi u onih 6? A ovaj sad klomifeni + menopuri ako bude sve po planu jel mi taj onda ulazi u tih 6?

----------


## kiki30

ako su samo klomifeni onda ne,a ako ima i inekcija onda da

----------


## lovekd

> geceta, baš mi je žao ... ali super što već planiraš nove pobjede!
> ARIANM 
> Mala Maja, bravo za lijepo duplanje!
> MALIANĐEO wuhuuuu, bravo za testiće, eh ovo je scenarij kojem se svi potajno nadamo !
> Maybe baby  za srčeko!
> tikica78, pirica, tetadoktor i ostale curke čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prave beturine


Eto, da se ne ponavljam....sve što je kitty napisala!

Sretno svima!

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 hvala ti na odgovoru,ali ako se ne varam Billyjean je pisala nedavno da su njoj u Vg rekli da se niti klomifeni + menopuri ne broje...ili sam krivo pročitala...
Pleas Billyjean ako čitaš odgovoriš mi jer sam  ja u Vg.....i usput piši kako si...koji ti je sad dnt?

----------


## kiki30

ja sam sad htjela ići na postupak s klomifenom
pa mi dr. govori da bi mi opet trebalo dodat par menopura pa onda da sam kao na istom kao da sam u dugom protokolu,neznam,tako je meni rečeno

----------


## Maybe baby

ARIANM klomifen + menopur ti ulazi u 6 postupaka.

----------


## mare41

Maybe, tako mi je drago, baš sam navijala :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*Mala Maja,Maybaby,Anđeo* predivnoooooo...čestitam vam i pospite nas tom trudničkom prašinom :Dancing Fever: 

*geceta* ljubim još jednom...samo hrabro i optimistično dalje... :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt kakvo je stanje kod vas?


Sutra ide draga opet kod dr. L. pa čemo vidjeti šta je na stvari. 

Čestitke maybe baby i malianđeo!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Gaceta  :Love:  
Maybe baby, anđeo... Predivno cure! Čestitam!!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

Mi sutra idemo na uzv da vidimo jel se vidi folikul i ne znam kaj još gledaju za FET. nadam se da bude sve ok. LH trakica još nije pozitivna (11 dc).

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Potpisujem sve lijepe željice i samo ću još nadodati hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tikki!
Moja današnja beta je 1214.7  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Maybe baybi, Andeo cestitke od srca!?
Geceta zao mi je..saljem virtulni zagrljaj

----------


## Sonja29

woooow maco....krasna beta! Čestitam još jednom    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

Hvala vam svima od srca ja sam jop u šoku i stalno pipam cice,a malo mi je problem zbog posla otici ujutro vaditi betu,pa moram cekati 2 tjedna na pregled

----------


## pirica

> ARIANM klomifen + menopur ti ulazi u 6 postupaka.


na vv-u da u vg ne, eto...

----------


## tetadoktor

maco, sretno i školski kroz cijelu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

> na vv-u da u vg ne, eto...


Hm...znači u Vg ne ulazi ipak...pa kako to u svakoj bolnici drugačije?
Kako si ti Pirice?

----------


## frka

> Hm...znači u Vg ne ulazi ipak...pa kako to u svakoj bolnici drugačije?
> Kako si ti Pirice?


to je malo čudno jer bi se postupci u kojima se koriste gonali ili menopuri MORALI brojati (osim ako ih pacijent ne nabavi sam). da to ipak nije bio neki previd, pirice?

čestitam novim betašicama, a svima koji čekaju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!

----------


## luci07

Čestitke novim trudničicama!  :Very Happy: 

I ja se moram pohvaliti- trebala sam sad u 6. mj. na aih- umjesto toga dočekala sam prirodni plusić! Današnja beta mi je 731.9!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: svim čekalicama bete da nam objave velike brojčeke, :Klap:  :Klap: a svima ostalima puno, puno uspjeha

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Potpisujem sve lijepe željice i samo ću još nadodati hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tikki!
> Moja današnja beta je 1214.7


pa 

pa maco kad si ti bila u postupku ? 
CESTITAM !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisam bila u postupku. Ovo je efekt drillinga  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:  draga Kapice

----------


## MALIANĐEO

djevojke pomagajte jel ovo poz test ili sam ja u zabludi  :Cool: 
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2391/img16681z.jpg
 :Cekam:  :Confused:

----------


## legal alien

mali andjeo cestitam! cestitam svim novim trudnicama i da sve prodje glatko.  :Very Happy: 
tuznicama big hug. posebno geceta :Love:  :Heart: 

ja danas krecem da dobotnim postupkom. danas decapeptyl, pa sutra menopur, pa 8dc prvi uzv.... tamo negdje sredinom treceg 2013 porod... sve sam isplanirala

----------


## eva133

Mali anđeo, čestitam. Test je pozitivan, ne može biti pozitivniji  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Mali anđeo, u čemu je problem :Smile:  Čestitam!

----------


## M@tt

> Nisam bila u postupku. Ovo je efekt drillinga 
>  draga Kapice


Čestitam maca papučarica....  :Smile:  btw. što je to drilling?

Mali anđeo i tebi čestitam!!

----------


## Mery13

Čestitke svim trudnicama :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike troznamenkaste bete
Geceta žao mi je :Love: 
Posebene vibrice za tikicu78~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> djevojke pomagajte jel ovo poz test ili sam ja u zabludi 
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2391/img16681z.jpg


Ma koja zabluda, čestitam!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Nisam bila u postupku. Ovo je efekt drillinga 
>  draga Kapice


pa super 
 :Klap:  :Klap: 

kolika je uspjesnost prirodne t. poslije drillinga?
to se radi samo kod  pcos  jeli   
bas si me iznenadila   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mali anđeo ako to nije  trudnoca  ja ne znam sta jeste   :Smile:  
cestitam   !!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Matt*, laicki receno pobusili su mi pcos ciste po jajnicima, cime se smanjila razina hormona koje one luce i ukupna velicina (volumen) jajnika.
Da, *Kapice*, samo kod pcos i to kad je jako izrazen i kad jajnici ne reagiraju dobro na terapiju. Google kaze da je postotak ovulacija 80, a trudnoca 50 %.

----------


## tikica78

jutro svima.. danas ujutro sam napravila clearblue test koji je pokazao + pa čak i tjedne trudnoće napiše..
ne usudim se još radovati ..
ljubim  vas sve!

----------


## bebolinko

> jutro svima.. danas ujutro sam napravila clearblue test koji je pokazao + pa čak i tjedne trudnoće napiše..
> ne usudim se još radovati ..
> ljubim  vas sve!


najezila sam seee od dragosti!od srca najiskrenije molim da bude jedna uredna i dosadna trudnoca pusaaa  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> jutro svima.. danas ujutro sam napravila clearblue test koji je pokazao + pa čak i tjedne trudnoće napiše..
> ne usudim se još radovati ..
> ljubim  vas sve!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zakon!!!! Kako dobro. To je to draga....  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikica 78 čestitam na +  :Klap:

----------


## pirica

> to je malo čudno jer bi se postupci u kojima se koriste gonali ili menopuri MORALI brojati (osim ako ih pacijent ne nabavi sam). da to ipak nije bio neki previd, pirice?
> 
> čestitam novim betašicama, a svima koji čekaju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!


nije previd, dr. na vg tvrde da ne ulazi ja si to tumačim tako da tih par gonala ili menopura kad prijavljuju na hzzo dodaju punom stimuliranom i eto ga

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 čestitam na +...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice kaj sam ti rekla!? Čestitam draga!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tikica78* cestitam od  :Heart:  i zelim ti da svaku stepenicu ove trudnoce prodes glatko i bez napora!

----------


## mare41

> tikice kaj sam ti rekla!? Čestitam draga!!!!!


svi smo rekli ili barem mislili :Smile: , čestitke tikice i od mene!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Tikica da i ovdje poskocim

----------


## Argente

*tikica78*, čestitam i nazdravljam!  :pivo: 

i ostalim trudnjačama sretan nastavak!

----------


## lovekd

Tikice...čestitke od  :Heart:  Baš mi je drago zbog tebe!  :Smile:  Želim ti puuuuno sreće do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

tikice  :Klap: , nek beta u utorak potvrdi!

ja danas popiškila već četvrti plusić ali još nekako ne vjerujem, užasno me strah kad se sjetim prošlog puta  :scared:

----------


## mostarka86

tikice78, čestitam od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta potvrdi što je testić rekao  :Smile: 
kitty, čuvam fige do neba da beta bude velikaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> jutro svima.. danas ujutro sam napravila clearblue test koji je pokazao + pa čak i tjedne trudnoće napiše..
> ne usudim se još radovati ..
> ljubim  vas sve!


tikice čestitam i  ja sam danas popiškila još jedan test kupila clearblue i odmah mi pokazao +...radujem se i kao da sam u sedmom nebu ali još čekam potvrdu svoje ginekologice, a do tada ću se ponašati kao trudnica i uživati.... :Sing:  :alexis:  
mislim na vas sve i posipam vas trudničkom prašinom  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kiki30

tikice,bravo!! čestitam na plusiću  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Kako je predivno vidjeti da se forum doslovno trese od pluseva, duplih crtica, pozitivnih beta!!! 
Kako vas je puno, da ne nabrajam svaku posebno šaljem jedne kolektivne   :Sing:   :Klap:  :Teletubbies: i puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno  :pivo: 
Č e s t i t k e !!!

----------


## geceta

Ja valjda od uzbudenja nisam stisnula salji poruku  :Smile:  draga tikice, skacem!!!bravoooo  :Smile:  cestitam!!!!

----------


## donatela

cestitam svima na plusevima.....


meni danas bio ET.... :Smile:  vracen mi je 8-stanicni embrij..oplođen metodom ICSI.....betu cekam tek 27.6 ali prije bete cu definitivno pišnut kakav test.... :Smile:  sretno nam svima....

----------


## Sonja29

donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mostarka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikki

Jao tikice78 čestitam!!! Prekrasno! ~~~~~~~~~ za betu u utorak i da bude školski do kraja!

Ja sutra štoperica, u subotu, nadam se FET. Držite fige za moje eskimiće  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

> Jao tikice78 čestitam!!! Prekrasno! ~~~~~~~~~ za betu u utorak i da bude školski do kraja!
> 
> Ja sutra štoperica, u subotu, nadam se FET. Držite fige za moje eskimiće


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  sretno sretno sretno ......

cure moje,maloprije sam se isplakala ko mala beba-čitala sam temu-gdje boli neplodnost!-uf...

----------


## legal alien

cestitam svima na pozitivnim testovima! bas se pozitiva siri, tako trebamo nastaviti i dalje.
tikice78 da ti bude uzivancija sljedecih 9 mjeseci  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

> cestitam svima na plusevima.....
> 
> 
> meni danas bio ET.... vracen mi je 8-stanicni embrij..oplođen metodom ICSI.....betu cekam tek 27.6 ali prije bete cu definitivno pišnut kakav test.... sretno nam svima....


sretno *donatela*...neka bude dobitni.....

----------


## Sonja29

tikki  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## tetadoktor

tikice, malianđeo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Tikice...čestitke!  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Ma kao što sam rekla nije sve gotovo, od  :Heart:  ti želim da beta bude troznamenkasta.....

----------


## adria13

čestitke svima na plusićima, sad još samo da beta bude velika  :Smile:

----------


## lucija83

Čestitke vima na plusićima i da bete budu najmanje troznamenkaste!!!
Donatela sretno, sretno!!!!

----------


## vulkan

Svim curama čestitke i od mene i da do kraja prođe sve kako treba,tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!!!
Mi smo trebali u sekundarni u 5 mj,ali zbog privatnih problema odustali i nadamo se plodnoj jeseni,za sada planiramo 9 mj ali ništa još potvrđeno!!!
Kako je lijepo čitati tako pozitivne vijesti...daje nadu!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> jutro svima.. danas ujutro sam napravila clearblue test koji je pokazao + pa čak i tjedne trudnoće napiše..
> ne usudim se još radovati ..
> ljubim vas sve!


joj tikice  kako mi je drago  ,  super  !!!  cekamo  betu   :Smile:

----------


## Laki

Tikica čestitam i skačem  :Very Happy: 


Za lijepu betu u utorak...

----------


## luci07

*tikica78,* čestitam!!! :Very Happy: 

*tikki,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ do neba da upali sa smrzlićima!!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## eva133

*Tikice i Maco* čestitam!

----------


## Mery13

Tikice78 da i ovdje zavibriram za ogromnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
Tikki za smrzliće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

tikica78 Čestitam!!!

----------


## neumorna

Grlim sve tuznice
Čestitam svim sretnicama 

I prijavak da je naša beta cetveroznamenksta  :Smile:  dr. A je skoro poginuo pod mojim naletom sreće. adam se da nisam jedina koja ga je išla grliti :D

----------


## bebolinko

> Grlim sve tuznice
> Čestitam svim sretnicama 
> 
> I prijavak da je naša beta cetveroznamenksta  dr. A je skoro poginuo pod mojim naletom sreće. adam se da nisam jedina koja ga je išla grliti :D


vauuu,super,čestitam!!!! :Very Happy: 
ja ne znam što bi svom dr-u napravila u tom trenutku :Laughing: 

uživaj u trudnoči i ti i mužić!!!!!!

----------


## kameleon

čestitam, čestitam svima od  :Heart: 
i  :Very Happy:  od sreće!!!puno je lijepih vijesti! predivno!!!!!

ja čekam transfer u srijedu...moj sekundarni je došao do oplodnje tako da je i to već velika i sretna vijest...
za dalje samo puno puno sreće, a bit će šta mora biti!  :Heart:  jedno malo srce!!  :Smile: 
svim hrabricama i čekalicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sreće!! 
svim tužnicama  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
pozdravi!!

----------


## nina32

> Grlim sve tuznice
> Čestitam svim sretnicama 
> 
> I prijavak da je naša beta cetveroznamenksta  dr. A je skoro poginuo pod mojim naletom sreće. adam se da nisam jedina koja ga je išla grliti :D


moja je bila peteroznamenkasta i svoju sam doktoricu htjela staviti u top!!! mislila sam da imam "vatrene" u utrobi, kadli ono samo jedna beba..e tek onda sam je zagrlila...

----------


## Argente

neumorna  :Love:  sjajno!

----------


## kiki30

neumorna,super  :Very Happy: 
kameleon,za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

ja i moj dr se zagrlili kad mi je rekao da mi je embrij 8stanicni...kad je reka da nemoze bit bolji a joj ako bude pozizivna beta za 15 estak dana onda je gotov pod naletom mojih emocija  :Smile:  hehehe....to je tako :Smile:  reka je u šali da bar bude pozitivna beta da me se riješi.. :Smile: hahaa.-..e da bar....

----------


## tikica78

Joj mogu misliti kakav te je nalet sreće uhvatio. Ja svima od srca zahvaljujem na cestitkama ali ja jos ne slavim, niti se veselim..previše sam se opekla prosli put. Idem lagano beta u utorak pa druga beta, pa srceko ako Bog da..a onda možda poskocim malo tu s vama! :Smile:  zasad cu se samo smjeskati...

----------


## tikica78

I jos nesto naravno da sam i danas napravila test! Plus se pojavio prije kontrolne... :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

tikice,samo se ti nama pomalo smješkaj  :Smile: 
a mi ćemo držati čvrsto  :fige:  :fige:  da sve bude dobro

----------


## strategija

Tikice bravo! Čestitke na dvostrukom plusiću, bit će to sjajna beta! Skačem i ja  :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

tikice...ovaj put ce sve biti u redu vidices a beta ce biti super i školski ce se duplati....misli pozitivno.....

ja imam osjecaj da je meni ovaj ciklus dobitni...cure...ovo mi je prvi postupak bio...IVF/ICSI....sve do transfera sam pomalo bila skepticna ali sam se nadala ali sad me drzi osjecaj da bi to moglo biti to...jeli pogresno imati takav osjecaj?????Postala sam skroz optimisticna i mislim pozitivno....hmmm......


sretno nam svima.....

----------


## mare41

donatela, lijepi su to osjećaji :Smile: , važno je ono kako se osjećamo (ja ko nevjerni toma uvijek volim zadržat malo rezerve, al to sam ja), sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

donatela, uživaj u svojim osjećajima. i meni je prvih 7 dana bilo tako, ali ovih drugih nikako da mi prođe...sretno u svakom slučaju

----------


## donatela

ja cu pokusati sto manje razmisljati o datumu bete...moja beta je tek 27.6..ima do tog još a nadam se svim srcem da dotad necu još procurit...dali menga isto dođe iako se uzimaju utrici.???ja nebi trebala dobit 20.6..ali mislim da cu prije bete pišnut testić kakav negdje na 12-14dpt...jedino kod nas u Ri daju za vadit betu tako kasno...nakon 18 dana od Et...dotad vec mogu 10 puta znat jesam li t... :Smile: ....neznam mozda se previse nadam jer mi je ovo prvi postupak...a inace dosad sve je islo prema planu kako treba...osim sto je do oplodnje doslo mikroinekcijom icsi iako mm ima normalan nalaz spermiograma pa ni sad tocno neznam zasto je bio icsi...ali ok to je sad valjda manje bitno kad je emrij 8stanicni bio na 3 an i odlicno ocjenjen...nadam se da ce se mrva ljepo ugnjezditi...a i tjesi me da mozda i moje godine igraju ulogu(27) pa da ce i to doprinjeti tome da postupak uspije...uz to vec sam jednom rodila pa se nadam da mi sve ide u prilog...mada opet znam da ponekad nema pravila...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Donatela*, bubam, ali možda se embriolog odlučio za icsi zato jer se radilo o pririodnjaku i samo jednoj js, pa da ne riskira
Držim fige za veliku betu 27.  :Smile:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> I jos nesto naravno da sam i danas napravila test! Plus se pojavio prije kontrolne...





jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, držim fige da sve bude i dalje ok, odličnoooooooooooo :Sing:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## vesnare

*tikice* čestitke do neba i držim fige na sve četiri do sretnog poroda :fige: 
*neumorna* čestitke na trudnoći :Very Happy: 
*kameleon* i *donatela* držim fige za beturinu!

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam svima puno puno.. čekamo betu dotad se ja ne opuštam ništa..
sretno svima vama , tu sam vibram iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam svima puno puno.. čekamo betu dotad se ja ne opuštam ništa..
> sretno svima vama , tu sam vibram iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


tikice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

tko nam danas vadi betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude troznamenkasta!
tikice78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sutrašnju veliku brojčicu  :Very Happy: !
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veselje iz FET-a!

----------


## Mare 85

:Laughing:    ja opala sa stolice kad sam to pročitala!  Čestitam tebi i svim ostalim trudnicama koje su doslovno poharale ovaj forum,toliko lijepih vijesti iz raznih bolnica nikada nije bilo!
Ja prijavljujem da čuvam  svoje lijekiće u friži i idemo u postupak u 9 mj  :Smile: 




> Grlim sve tuznice
> Čestitam svim sretnicama 
> 
> I prijavak da je naša beta cetveroznamenksta  dr. A je skoro poginuo pod mojim naletom sreće. adam se da nisam jedina koja ga je išla grliti :D

----------


## neumorna

čije bete se danas očekuju?
spremna sam za još lijepih vijesti  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nažalost moram pokvariti ovaj dobar slijed, maknite me sa liste trudnica.. Nemamo srčanu reakciju, samo vidljiv premaleni plod..  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Kontrola u četvrtak, sa jako malim šansama...

Svim čekalicama koječega želim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BillieJean

*Bubimitka81*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tikica78

:Crying or Very sad: ajme Bubi sad mi je srce stalo... :Crying or Very sad:  strašno nešto!
zato ja kažem ne radujem se , daleko je još do radosti!
jesi to bila kod dr.L?

----------


## Snekica

Bubimitka neću ti reći _žao mi je_, jer nije gotovo! Šaljem milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji mogući ishod! Koliko bi trebala biti sad tjedana? Možda je rano za SR!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Žao mi je ako sam vas sve uzdrmala, ali i to je nažalost realnost.. Znam da je ovo daleko od najgoreg, ali trenutno mi se cijeli svijet srušio...  :Sad: 
Nisam bila kod Lučija nego kod svog privatnika (dr. M.)

----------


## tikica78

možda da odeš za Zg? da on to vidi? joj pa ja nekako vjerujem da će to ipak biti dobro.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka neću ti reći _žao mi je_, jer nije gotovo! Šaljem milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji mogući ishod! Koliko bi trebala biti sad tjedana? Možda je rano za SR!


Hvala draga, ali nije prerano..
Danas je 7 tt od zadnje M, po UZV je 6+4, ali punkcija mi je bila točno 2 tjedna nakon M tako da se može računati od zadnje M jer je onda danas stvarno 7 tjedana.. Ako si me sad shvatila....
Ni Luči ni moj privatnik se ne nadaju puno s obzirom na sve, šanse su zbilja malecke, kontrola u četvrtak više reda radi....  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Bubi,  :Sad: , čekamo ipak do četvrtka.......

----------


## M@tt

> Žao mi je ako sam vas sve uzdrmala, ali i to je nažalost realnost.. Znam da je ovo daleko od najgoreg, ali trenutno mi se cijeli svijet srušio... 
> Nisam bila kod Lučija nego kod svog privatnika (dr. M.)



Bubiiiiiiiiii ajme meni...  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kitty

Bubimitka81  :Love:

----------


## donatela

*bubimitka* mozda ima sanse da srceko ipak do cetvrtka prokuca...iako su sanse male mozda ih ipak ima...ne gubi nadu...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibrica da sve ipak ispadne u redu....nada umire posljednja.... znam da je bilo slucajeva  da srceko prokuca tek sa 8 tjedana....drzi se....nije još gotovo....

----------


## ARIANM

Bubimitka81  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Žao mi je ako sam vas sve uzdrmala, ali i to je nažalost realnost.. Znam da je ovo daleko od najgoreg, ali trenutno mi se cijeli svijet srušio... 
> Nisam bila kod Lučija nego kod svog privatnika (dr. M.)


Kad pročitam nešto takvo odmah me obeshrabri, jer je to još jedan dokaz ta je ta beta tek jedna od stepenica u tom nešam mukotrpnom putu. A što je najgore mi još do te pozitivne bete nikad nismo niti došli!!  :Sad: 

Bubi draga drži se.

----------


## kiki30

bubitka ,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
sad ću ja ovako upast,molim za savjet..čekam punkciju i danas me ujutro probudila užasna bol mjehura,bila sto puta na wc-u.
išla doktorice opće,tamo se popiškila i kaže ima bakterija ali kao da mi ne bi dala ništa nego da pitam svog mpo doktora,a oni se ne javljaju na telefon,šta da radim?baš sam tužna...

----------


## tikica78

uh pa ne znam stvarno, mislim da ti to neće smetati za punkciju, ali nek ti daju neki sumamed da ga popiješ taman do transfera!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Kad pročitam nešto takvo odmah me obeshrabri, jer je to još jedan dokaz ta je ta beta tek jedna od stepenica u tom nešam mukotrpnom putu. A što je najgore mi još do te pozitivne bete nikad nismo niti došli!! 
> 
> Bubi draga drži se.


Hvala M@tt, nažalost je tako.. To Tikica stalno ponavlja i njezine riječi su mi stalno bile u glavi.. Ali tako je kako je, više sreće ubuduće... Svima....

----------


## milasova8

Bubimitka  :Love:

----------


## bebolinko

*Bubimitka*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

bubi imaš pp :Love:

----------


## neumorna

Bubimitka81, strašno... drži se  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

o Bubi draga...
žao mi je i ne znam što bi te sad utješilo...ma ništa...znam kroz što prolaziš i mogu ti samo reći da budeš hrabra... I dalje se nadamo čudu, jer čuda postoje, zar ne??
Drž'se draga

----------


## neumorna

> Hvala M@tt, nažalost je tako.. To Tikica stalno ponavlja i njezine riječi su mi stalno bile u glavi.. Ali tako je kako je, više sreće ubuduće... Svima....


 
svi mi znamo da je ta beta samo prva štenga od jako puno njih koliko ih moramo pregaziti da bi se došlo do cilja

suzdržanost ni oprez nas neće spasit od nevolje, razočaranja, tuge.

----------


## Maybe baby

Bubimitka baš mi je žao  :Sad:  ali ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak i da se sve preokrene  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Bubi,  :Love:   :Sad:  zar da te doista vec micem? a da pricekam do cetvrtka? micica, zao mi je uzasno  :Sad:  drzi se koliko god mozes

----------


## pirica

*Bubi*  :Love: 

moja beta 0

----------


## Inesz

:Love: pirica, žao mi je

----------


## milasova8

:Love: pirica  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Bubi jako mi je žao  :Love:  nažalost znam kako je to kad euforija (iako oporezna) zbog pozitivne bete zamjeni tuga i nevjerica kad na uzv bude samo crna točka, bez toliko željenih treptaja malog srca  :Crying or Very sad: 

Drži se draga! Ja se, poput drugih cura, nadam, i držim fige za četvrtak! 

Pirica  :Love:  nadam se da ovo neće biti zadnji pokušaj...

----------


## mare41

pirica :Love: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74017-M...svoju-princezu

----------


## geceta

Pirice, zar i ti ?  :Sad:  drzi se,draga  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi,   zar da te doista vec micem? a da pricekam do cetvrtka? micica, zao mi je uzasno  drzi se koliko god mozes


Mislim da možeš draga, teško da će se nešto promijeniti..
A i unatoč veselju kad sam se vidjela na listi, sad mi je trenutno to najmanja briga...

Pirice užasno mi je žao  :Sad: 
nadam se da će ostale čekalice javiti bolje vijesti od nas dvije..
eto svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ono što čekaju...  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (15)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (7)
Neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (gdje?)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (gdje?)
maca papucarica (drilling)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
6.6. Melem33 (?)
12.6. tikica78 (+)
13.6. kitty (+)
13.6. tetadoktor
14.6. MajaPOP
15.6. mari mar (IVFc)
16.6. BillieJean (VG)
27.6. donatela

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
sejla (Prag), mostarka 86, kameleon (sekundarni)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30 (IVF,Ri)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt (na čekanju-~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekate), legal alien


AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507, Bab (sek), tikki (FET)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Curke, ostale ste iz 5. mj. 
Gdje ste mi nestale, javite se!
kiara79, kika222 , drizl, Vrci, Phiphy, piki, Cassie


6.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija (IVF,Petrova), prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), MalaMa, dino84 (IVF Ri), tantolina, bluebella, tikki (FET),strategija
7.mjesec: linalena, olivera, geceta
8. mjesec:
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)

10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


_opet tužna sastavljam novu listu  Bubimitka, nemam riječi utjehe, niti ih itko ima
i dalje nam je ožujak bio najplodniji, svibanj ga nije pretekao ali lipanj za sada lijepo izgleda pa puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji čekaju betu, et, punkcije
još mi nedostaju informacije nekih cura pa molim ako itko zna, da me dopuni, upozori, ispravi_

----------


## milasova8

znam da je melem33 imala negativnu betu  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

joj pirice.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Bubimitka od jutros sam pretužna  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bože zašto???

sad je i mene jako strah bete.. jako .. :scared:  :scared:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> joj pirice..
> Bubimitka od jutros sam pretužna 
> 
> Bože zašto???
> 
> sad je i mene jako strah bete.. jako ..


Draga ne daj se pokolebati.. Ja sam samo kapljica u moru.. Vidjet ćeš da će tebi biti sve u najboljem redu.. Mora, ti si svoju i to puno veću muku već prošla..
Samo misli pozitivno

----------


## geceta

hvala milasova, obavezno je micem sljedeci puta. pokusat cu od sad barem dvaput tjedno raditi liste.

----------


## strategija

Bubimitika81 i pirice žao mi je cure  :Sad: 
Kod mene samo ispravak kod sljedeće liste. Ja sam u 8mj u postupku a ne u 6tom.

----------


## mostarka86

bubi, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 

moj ET jučer dobro prošao. vračen 8-st.embrij, beta 24.06.

----------


## tikica78

mostarka nek se bebica uhvati čvrsto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## adria13

bubimitka jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
pirica  :Sad:

----------


## una99

BUBI  drzi se, znam kako ti je,   i meni se danas svijet srušio, isto sam u 7 tt, kazu kiretaža, danas obišla 2 doktora, ne razvija se kako treba, doktor kaze da se moze desiti čudo, ali....., čekam poned.

----------


## Sonja29

pirice :Love:

----------


## una99

PIRICE  :Love:

----------


## Bab

pirice, žao mi je jako...nadam se da ipak nije zadnji pokušaj...grlim jako...
Una... Hebemu miša...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak
Pa što se to događa???
Opet neki crni niz...grrrrrr...

Meni je danas 15 dc...folikuli su mi 13 i 14 mm i endo 9. 6. Danas vadila estradiol i u srijedu sam ponovo na uzv-u...lagano gubim i nadu i strpljenje...al nadam se da ćemo ipak uspjeti odmrznuti te dvije js pa da mogu mirno odmarati do valentinova i čekati novi postupak...

----------


## kitty

pa šta je ovo danas???

una99, pirice  :Love:  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

ja prijavljujem svoju beticu.... 1331...  :Very Happy:  :Shock:

----------


## matahari

traži od dr Nolicin. nije antibiotik, nego antiseptik, koristi se kad su bakterije u pitanju.
i pij puno tekućine, doslovce od sebe napravi "protočni bojler" da se bakterije isperu. sretno!

Bubi, strašno mi je žao!




> bubitka ,žao mi je.. 
> sad ću ja ovako upast,molim za savjet..čekam punkciju i danas me ujutro probudila užasna bol mjehura,bila sto puta na wc-u.
> išla doktorice opće,tamo se popiškila i kaže ima bakterija ali kao da mi ne bi dala ništa nego da pitam svog mpo doktora,a oni se ne javljaju na telefon,šta da radim?baš sam tužna...

----------


## M@tt

> ja prijavljujem svoju beticu.... 1331...


Čestitam malianđeo!!  :Smile:   Znači u biti ti nikad ni nisi bila u postupku kolko vidim? Uživaj...

----------


## mostarka86

M@tt, šta ima kod vas, možete li u postupak, jesu li se ciste povukle?
Anđeo, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Una99, Pirice  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Mostrka,Donatela za visoke bete!!!!

Malianđeo čestitam!!!!

Ja u petak imam prvi uzv,danas mi treči dan klomifena...s obzirom da su mi zadnji put stanjili endometrij sad sam počela piti ginko bilobu i sok od cikle i ananasa...čitala da pomaže pa kako bude...

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubi  za  cudo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pirice  i una   :Sad:   zao mi je  cure   :Sad:  



mali anđeo  za tvoju betu nisam ni sumljala  , cestitam!!!

svima koji  vade  betu  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

*mostarka86*, *donatela* i ostale čekalice *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *Good luck!*

*Una99*, *pirice*, *Bubimitka81* žao mi je, držite se i čim prije na listi da vas vidimo...

----------


## kiki30

matahari,hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  danas sam popila neznam više ni sama koliko litara vode,čaja i mogu reći da me ne pecka i manje boli
pitat ću za te tablete
pirice i una žao mi je..  :Sad:

----------


## mari mar

Bubimitika81 i pirice.....ebemu....baš mi žo :Love:  :Love: 
...i što prije u nove pobjede!

----------


## bebolinko

*una ,pirica*  :Love:  

*mostarka,donatela* i sve ostale čekalice puno sreće i neka bude zadnji i dobitni postupak!!!

cure,danas mi 11dnt,i jutros i maloprije me tako zabolilo u maternici,oštra bol takva da sam mislila izletiti iz auta u vožnji :Shock: 

što bi to moglo biti :Confused:

----------


## kika222

Evo da vam se i ja javim... Danas mi je 6dnt jedne blastice.. Zadnja dva pokušaja bila su stimulirana i cijelo vrijeme dok sam čekala betu su me grudi baš boljele i prokrvarila sam oko 8dnt, sad sam išla na prirodnjak i grudi  me ne bole uopće ali se osjećam napuhnuto i boli me u križima i jajnicima.. Jel to sve samo od utrića????    Betu bih trebala vaditi 17og ak ne procurim prije.. Samo da ugledam taj brojček veći od pet konačno... Svim čekalicama puno sreće!!!.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> BUBI  drzi se, znam kako ti je,   i meni se danas svijet srušio, isto sam u 7 tt, kazu kiretaža, danas obišla 2 doktora, ne razvija se kako treba, doktor kaze da se moze desiti čudo, ali....., čekam poned.


Žao mi je  :Love:  :No:

----------


## Argente

Bubimitka81, pirice, una99...jako mi je žao, držite se  :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

*Bubimitka81, pirice, una99* od srca  :Love:

----------


## Mala Maja

.............. hm nestanem pa kad upalim komp....grrrrrrrrr................................  .........Bubimitka81, pirice, una99 od srca iskreno :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Mi smo bili u postupku - prvi IVF u Vinogradskoj (5/2012), čekamo 19.6 za prvi ultrazvuk pa dotad si držim sve moguće i nemoguće palčeve!!!!

----------


## legal alien

bubi, una, pirice :Love: 
mali andjeo cestitke! 
svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Mi krećemo za tjedan dana, kad dođe menga. Nadam se da će nas se skupiti još za potporu i da će biti puno pluseva  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Kika222, baš sam sinoć mislila na tebe... drago mi je da si se javila...
Moje iskustvo sa simptomima, bolne grudi varljivi znak i bolje se na njega ne oslanjati, jer su takve i pred M.
Bolovi u leđima i veliki umor (pospanost) su meni bili 1.simptom kojeg sam se jako dobro sjećala iz 1.trudnoće tako da sam bila sigurna da to mora biti to...
Tako da mi se sviđaju ta tvoja bolna križa, samo naprijed curo... neka to bude to...
S obzirom na blastice možeš pišnuti testić već 9-10dnt, jer ti beta pada na nedjelju...
I naravno da uskoro bude troznamenkasta beta......

----------


## Laki

Bubimitka i una, strašno cure, jako mi je žao...

To je trenutno jedan od mojih najvećih strahova, jer sam u očekivanju 1.uzv

Sretno svima...

----------


## Laki

Tikica, sa nestrpljenjem čekamo tvoju današnju troznamenkastu betu......

Sretno draga!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice čekamo dobre vijesti, već znamo da je poz., samo da čujemo veliku brojkicu  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

> Mi krećemo za tjedan dana, kad dođe menga. Nadam se da će nas se skupiti još za potporu i da će biti puno pluseva


  S kojom stimulacijom krećeš?

----------


## Mery13

una, pirica, bubimitka....žao mi je :Love: 
bebolinko, kika222, mostarko....za velike troznamenkaste bete~~~~~~~~~~~
tikice78...čekamo tvoju veliku betu

----------


## tikica78

hvala vam.. evo i ja čekam , izvadila prije 15min krv , rekli su za pola sata..
javim vam odmah, naravno!

predivne ste sve! :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nažalost moram pokvariti ovaj dobar slijed, maknite me sa liste trudnica.. Nemamo srčanu reakciju, samo vidljiv premaleni plod..  
> Kontrola u četvrtak, sa jako malim šansama...
> 
> Svim čekalicama koječega želim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a jooooooj  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam.. evo i ja čekam , izvadila prije 15min krv , rekli su za pola sata..
> javim vam odmah, naravno!
> 
> predivne ste sve!


tikice------------------čekamo!

----------


## geceta

Tikice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

*tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~...neka bude velika  beta  :Bouncing:

----------


## eva133

*Pirice, bubimitka, una*, cure žao mi je.
*Tikice*~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeliku betu.

----------


## tetadoktor

i moja beta 4,5  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> i moja beta 4,5


Čekam dobre vijesti od TIkice i vidim ovo..  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

tetadoktor žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Tetadoktor  :Love: 

Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tetadoktor*  :Love:  grlim jako, zao mi je sto nije upalilo od prve... Bit ce, draga!
*Tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

> i moja beta 4,5


uf... :Sad: 
žao mi je jako...

----------


## tikica78

moja beta je 740 .. smiješkam se  :Smile:  poskakivati ću tek kad čujem srčeko..

teta doktor jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete.. ne daj se draga pogle mene..

----------


## mare41

tetadr :Love:  :Heart:  (bit će drugi put)

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> moja beta je 740 .. smiješkam se  poskakivati ću tek kad čujem srčeko..
> 
> teta doktor jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete.. ne daj se draga pogle mene..


Ajme draga prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!
Čestitam i želim ti najdosadniju moguću trudnoću do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Tikica, prekrasna beta, čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

tikice čestitam. :Very Happy:   :Sing: ....joj i j jedva čekam da čujem srčeko
kad ti ideš ponovo na kontrolu.....

----------


## bubekica

*tikica78* čestitam!

----------


## Vrci

> S kojom stimulacijom krećeš?


s punom,ali pazljivo zbog pcosa. Od 1 dc idem s decapeptylom, antibioticima i vaginaletama, a onda cemo dogovarati od uzv do uzv.

tikice cestitam  :Smile: 

tetadoktor,jako mi zao  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

> i moja beta 4,5


draga,jaaakkkkoooo mi je žao..isplači se i hrabro dalje u novi postupak..

----------


## milasova8

> moja beta je 740 .. smiješkam se  poskakivati ću tek kad čujem srčeko..
> 
> teta doktor jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete.. ne daj se draga pogle mene..



tikica jupiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!  eto sad sam se uvjerila da nevjerica ne znači neuspjeh!!!
čestitam i vibram za trudnoću do kraja

----------


## pirica

*tikica*

*tetadr*. :Love:

----------


## tikica78

> tikice čestitam. ....joj i j jedva čekam da čujem srčeko
> kad ti ideš ponovo na kontrolu.....



u četvrtak ponavljam betu ako se bude dobro duplala mislim da ću u subotu na uzv..

----------


## BillieJean

tikica, čestitam  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
tetadoktor, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

Čestitam i nadam se s tobom...  :Smile: 




> moja beta je 740 .. smiješkam se  poskakivati ću tek kad čujem srčeko..
> 
> teta doktor jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete.. ne daj se draga pogle mene..

----------


## elizabeta

Evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju lijepu betu: 11 dnt 917  :Smile:  (petak, 8.6.)
Čekamo prvi pregled u četvrtak (SD)
Čestitke svim trudnicama, a čekalicama puno pozitivnih misli. Tetadoktor žao mi je. Hrabro u novi postupak! 
 :Bye:

----------


## eva133

Tikice čestitam. Ogromna beta. Gledam tvoj potpis i nekako mislim da bi opet mogli biti blizanci.

----------


## Mery13

draga tikice78 čestitam od srca....beta je prekrasna  :Sing:  :Very Happy: ...za njezino još ljepše duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

> Tikice čestitam. Ogromna beta. Gledam tvoj potpis i nekako mislim da bi opet mogli biti blizanci.


eva a kolika je tvoja bila sa dva srčeka?
ja sam nekako naučila ovdje na forumu da nema pravila s tom betom netko ima veliku pa bude jedna beba.

----------


## M@tt

> moja beta je 740 .. smiješkam se  poskakivati ću tek kad čujem srčeko..
> 
> teta doktor jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete.. ne daj se draga pogle mene..


Čestitam ti draga!!! Miriši na bliziče....  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

tikica78 bravo, bravo, samo neka se lijepo dupla!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
tetadoktor, Bubimitka81, pirice, una99...jako mi je žao, držite se  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti m@tt nisam sigurna, vidim da cure ovdje u potpisima imaju i veću betu a jedno srčeko..
ma samo nek je sve ok, a nek bude šta god i koliko god.
i dr.L mi je rekao da nije to jako velika beta.

----------


## bebolinko

*tikice,*jupiiiiiiii,vauuu koja beturinaaaaaa-najiskrenije ti želim mirnu i urednu trudnoču i neka bude i jedna al vrijedna bebica!!!!

divno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> eva a kolika je tvoja bila sa dva srčeka?
> ja sam nekako naučila ovdje na forumu da nema pravila s tom betom netko ima veliku pa bude jedna beba.


Moja je bila 15dpt 1358.
Znam da nema pravila, ali uspoređujem tvoju betu iz 11.mj i s ovom danas. Tko zna. Neka samo bude sve ok.

----------


## Maybe baby

tetadoktor  :Love:  
Tikice78 čestitam na lijepoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

tetadoktor  :Love:  drži se draga

tikice  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> Moja je bila 15dpt 1358.
> Znam da nema pravila, ali uspoređujem tvoju betu iz 11.mj i s ovom danas. Tko zna. Neka samo bude sve ok.


meni je danas 15 dpt  a mislim da sam zadnji put vadila na 14dpt, i prošli put mi dr. odmah rekao malo je veća beta a danas kaže nije velika a meni se čini dosta velika

----------


## eva133

Izdrži još malo do ultrazvuka. Želim ti puno sreće i da sve dobro prođe ovaj put.

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti puno  i nadam se da ću se pridružiti uskoro na mpo trudnoćama..

----------


## kitty

tikice78, jeeee, bravo, odlična beta!
tetadoktor  :Love:

----------


## adria13

tikica čestitam na beti, po meni je dosta velika...pogledaj moje bete, a imamo 2  :Heart: 
želim i tebi isto  :Smile: 
tetadoktor  :Sad:  žao mi je

----------


## Sonja29

tikice samo hrabro i bit će to sve u redu ovaj put!
tetadoktor  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Tikice,  :Very Happy:  cestitaaaam!

tetadoktor,  :Sad:  grlim jako, zao mi je

----------


## kiki30

tikice, :Very Happy:  lijepa beta!! puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
tetadoktor,žao mi je..

----------


## mari mar

> meni je danas 15 dpt  a mislim da sam zadnji put vadila na 14dpt, i prošli put mi dr. odmah rekao malo je veća beta a danas kaže nije velika a meni se čini dosta velika


ma toooooo generacijo! :Naklon:  ja sam od početka znala da će biti odlična beturina!!  :Very Happy:  
a možda dr. misli da je nije velika beta za trojke :Laughing: 

...i sretno ti dalje na uzv...

----------


## mari mar

tetadoktor,žao mi je. :Love:

----------


## Laki

Tetadoktor, jako mi je žao draga...

Ja prijavljujem svoj 1.UZV i kako je još rano, tek 5+0 vidi se samo gestacijski mjehur (jedan) veličine 7,5mm i drugi tjedan se nadam ŽV i srčeku...

Tikica, još jednom  :Very Happy: za lijepu betu

----------


## mostarka86

tikice78, čestitam još jednom, čuvam fige da UZV prođe u najboljem redu...
tetadoktor, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

joj a ja mislila u subotu na uzv, ne vjerujem da će se isto išta vidjeti dotad.. 
ali nadala sam se bar da znamo koliko nas je..

----------


## kiki30

tikice,ma mislim da bi se trebalo nešto vidjeti,bar koliko vas je  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

pa zato sam i mislila otići, a s koliko se najprije može čuti srčeko?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> pa zato sam i mislila otići, a s koliko se najprije može čuti srčeko?


U 7 tt, najbolje da pričekaš punih 7, onda ćeš sve lijepo vidjeti..

----------


## tikki

Tikica78 bravo! Prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~ za dalje!

Tetadoktor  :Love:  žao mi je. Drži se!

Ja još 5 dana brojim do FETa, sad već nestrpljenje raste... hoće li se moje mrvice odmrznut uspješno?
Cure, kakva je uopće u prosjeku uspješnost odmrzavanja embrija?

----------


## tikica78

tikki to je super! moja frendica uspjela iz FETa sad , pa šogorica ...znam ih puno
koliko ih imaš?

----------


## tikki

Imam dva mala eskimića. To su iz onog postupka kad se jedna mrvica primila ali se nije razvila. Znači, većinom se embriji odmrznu uspješno? Znam da kasnije implantacija je skroz individualna, ali mene baš strah da ne prežive odmrzavanje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice   cestitam    :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tikice ne očekuj puno u subotu od UZV ali vidjet ćete bar GV,za srčeko je najbolje oko 7 tt (meni se vidjelo i čulo tek sa 7+3 i to po ET-u ali to sam ja :Smile: )

----------


## matahari

Tikice, čestitke. Ja bi na tvom mjestu pričekala s ultrazvukom, ali to sam ja...
Tetadr, silno mi je žao.

----------


## eva133

Mene je dr. Alebić naručio 5+5 i kucala su oba srca.

----------


## legal alien

cestitke elizabeta i tikice78 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
teta doktor  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

elizabeta, čestitam!
tikice78, čestitam i sretno, sretno, sretno!!

TD, a sve znaš  :Love:  bit će bolje

----------


## Mery13

kitty za prekrasnu troznamenkastu betu....sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

tikice 78 predivno, pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
tetadoktor  :Love: 
laki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: 
cure sretno svima!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu danas  :Klap:

----------


## Laki

Kitty, čekamo tvoju lijepu betu danas.......
Puno sreće ti želim.....

----------


## rose

čestitke tikice78 i elizabeta :Very Happy: 

kitty sad čekamo tebe,sretno...
ostalima više sreće drugi put i ne odustajte

----------


## rose

i *tikki* vidim da si zabrinuta za svoje eskimiće,netrebaš se bojat odmrzavanja,ja sam već tri puta bila na fetu i sad se na jesen spremam još jednom i svaki put su svi preživili tj. odmrzli se
držim fige :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

dobro jutro svima, nema gecete da nam kavicu spremi?
kitty danas je tvoj dan! sretnooooo!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

pozdrav svima!
vidim da ovdje ima jako lijepih vijest. čestitam svim trudnicama!!! šaljem ~~~~~ za pozitivne bete i  :Love:  svim tužnicama.

naš prirodni je otkazan ovaj mjesec zbog produženog vikenda. pa da znate kad budete sastavljale listu, geceta ili tko stigne. javim sljedeći tjedan dogovor hoćemo li u rujnu.

još jednom ~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu danas


~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## neumorna

šaljemo malo trudničkih vibri za današnje bete  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~

moja je malo poskočila u nebo. tako mi se čini. bit će dvojke ~~~~~~~~~  :Coffee:

----------


## tikica78

opa neumorna! pa super! a kad ideš na uzv da vidiš koliko vas je?

----------


## kitty

moja današnja beta na 16.dpt je 500  :Bouncing: !

----------


## kiki30

kitty,bravo !!! čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

bravo kitty   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## Mare 85

kitty  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:   čestitam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Kitty čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

*kitty*  vauuuu koja lijepa brojka :Very Happy: 

od srca čestitam i želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoču :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

čestitke na pozitivnim betama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

Ako nije skuhana kava forumska, evo jedna virtualna kava za kasno prijepodne  :Coffee:

----------


## ruža82

svim curama čestitke na betama  :Very Happy:  :Klap: !
Kitty  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  , baš si me razveselila!!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kome god da treba!!!!

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, hvala na kavi!
kitty, čestitkeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Maybe baby

Kitty čestitke na lijepoj beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

kitty čestitam na predivnoj beti!! od srca želom mirnu trudnoću do kraja :Smile:

----------


## neumorna

eeeeeee kitty  :Smile:   :Klap:  :Very Happy: 



p.s. netko me pitao kada na pregled  :Smile:  u utorak na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

kitty  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Kitty  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Kitty, cestitam!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

nažalost, ništa od mog transfera, embriji stali u razvoju,
idem u prirodni 7 mjesec pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje!
pozdravi svima i čestitke kitty!!  :Very Happy: 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

kitty cestitam!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> moja današnja beta na 16.dpt je 500 !


kitty čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubiloo

kitty čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
čestitke i svima ostalima na super betama......ima vas puno pa da nekog ne izostavim  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam se upravo vratila sa uzva......danas 7+1tt.......veiki smo 1cm i srceko kucka ko veliko :Heart: ......presretna sam i polako
počinjem vjerovati da se to meni događa.

p.s. netko je pitao kad je najbolje na uzv da se sve vidi.......to je kod svakog individualno ali ovako je išlo kod mene
1uzv sa 4+7tt.......samo gv od 9mm
2uzv sa 5+6tt završila na hitnoj zbog smeđeg iscjetka (užasno sam se prepala) gv sa žv i mrvica od 2mm sa srčekom koje kucka
3uzv danas sa 7+1tt........gv sa žv........mrva od 1cm i srčeko koje kucka ko veliko :Heart: 
idući pregled za 5 tjedana kada radimo i kombinirani probir

----------


## tikica78

bubiloo suze su mi krenule na oči.. predivno.. san svih nas čuti srčeko svoje bebe..
hvala ti na odgovoru ja sam pitala..

----------


## Sonja29

kitty čestitam!
bubiloo bravo za srčeko!
bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikica78

Bubimitka za sutra da malo srčeko sutra ipak prokuca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala drage moje, ja još ne gubim nadu, do kraja...
Ali, već sam se pripremila na najgore, mislim da se čuda ipak dogadjaju drugima...

----------


## kiki30

bubimitka,za malo srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALIANĐEO

kitty ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bubilo, čestitam, ja čekam još 2,5 tj da vidimo srčeko.....
bubimitka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i ti čuješ to malo i hrabro srce....
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođu do trudnoća

----------


## bubiloo

bubimitka........vjerujem da će sutra ipak malo srčeko prokucati  :Heart: .......nemoj gubiti nadu dokle god postoji i 
mala šansa da ipak bude sve u redu 

malianđeo....nek ti što prije prođe tih 2.5 tjedna da i vi vidite i čujete  :Heart:

----------


## una99

bubimitka ~~~~~~~~sutra  za srčeko :fige:

----------


## adria13

bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sutra

----------


## kitty

hvala vam cure svima na podršci, ja sam još sa velikom dozom opreza u glavi ali kako kaže tikica78: prva stepenica je uspješno savladana  :Smile: 

bubiloo  :Klap:  za srčeko, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!
Bubimitka81 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  sutra!

----------


## kika222

Javljam vam trudilice moje da sam danas 8dnt počela sa smeđim iscjedkom kao i prošli ciklus... Izgleda da treća sreća ipak nije sreća... Žalosna sam i mislim da neću pokušavati više  ništa dok god ne dođu lijekovi tamo oko Božića... Da si malo odmorim dušu i srce... Kad bih barem jednom mogla dogurati do te bete.... Mislila bih da ima  nade... Ovako sam potpuno slomljena... Pozdravljam vas i želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!!

----------


## BillieJean

I ovdje prijavljujem jednu slabu, ali vidljivu crticu (uz kontrolnu, naravno)  :Grin:  Danas je tek 9dpt3dt, ali nešto se nazire.....vidjet ćemo sutra kad ponovim, ali mi je sad nekako lakse cekati subotu i betu  :Smile: 

bubimitka, kika ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

BilieJean  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bubimitka šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  malo ali hrabro kucajuće  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*kitty* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*BJ* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da crtica potamni i beta bude troznamenkasta
*bubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za :Heart:

----------


## matahari

x



> *kitty* čestitam
> *BJ* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da crtica potamni i beta bude troznamenkasta
> *bubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za

----------


## Sonja29

Bj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

> i *tikki* vidim da si zabrinuta za svoje eskimiće,netrebaš se bojat odmrzavanja,ja sam već tri puta bila na fetu i sad se na jesen spremam još jednom i svaki put su svi preživili tj. odmrzli se
> držim fige


Hvala rose  :Smile:  nadam se da će i kod mene mrvice prežive odmrzavanje.

BJ ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu! 
Kitty, prekrasno! Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Neumorna, super je beta. Ma kaj super, betastična je! Držim fige za ultrazvuk!

Kameleon, MalaMa... Žao mi je cure zbog prekinutih postupaka  :Love: 

Bubi ~~~~~~~~~ da se čuda ne događaju drugima i da sutra bude malo čudesno srce na uzv  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se plusevi pretvore u pozitivne bete, da se pozitivne bete pretvore u kucajuća srca, da se tuga zbog prekinutih postupaka pretvori u radost zbog sljedećeg koji će uspjeti

geceta, stavljaj me na listu za postupak u 7.mj., tnx!

----------


## vesnare

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti - ne bih htjela nikoga izostaviti...
*Kitty, Neumorna* i *BilieJean* :Very Happy: 
*Bubiloo* prekrasno :Zaljubljen: 
*Bubimitka* držim fige na sve četiri da ipak bude u redu :fige: 
*Kika222* žao mi je ako je tako, ali svatko ima neki svoj broj - svojih 5 minuta (meni je oba puta bila 5. sreća)
*Kameleon* znam da ti je teško, ali zato će 7. mj. biti dobitni

što se tiče UZV meni je moj soc. ginić rekao da svatko sa dobrim UZV može vidjeti otkucaje srca sa punih 6 tjedana (ja uvijek pričekala još dan dva nakon toga za sigurnost) - svima koji čekaju da vide srčeko mnoštvo vibri ~~~~~~~~~ i da vrijeme čim prije prođe,
svim čekalicama bete vibre za što veće brojke ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

BJ, bravo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas-da potamni, čekamo!

----------


## Laki

Bubimitka, svu sreću ti za danas želim.....

----------


## tetadoktor

svima kojima danas treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

posebno bubimitka i BJ  :Love:

----------


## kitty

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas...
Bubimitka81 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da  :Heart:  ipak prokuca!
Billie Jean ~~~~~~~~~~~ da testić potamni!
tikica78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!

evo i malo jutarnje kavice, čajeka i sokića pa se poslužite  :Coffee: !

----------


## beilana

jooooj, koliko trudnica, i malih srčeka  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam vam svima redom
*BJ* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pluščinu danas i divnu betu u subotu
*kitty*, tvoje beta me posebno veseli jer smo i mi ja pcos on ok, pa valjda ćemo onda i mi jednom doć do  :Heart:

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, hvala puno na podršci, supeeeeeer ste  :Zaljubljen: 
Napravila 2 testića (za svaki slučaj) u 4:00 u jutro (bila mi sila na wc, a dižem se inače u 6:00 pa ne bi dovoljno "odstajao" urin).....na oba se pojavile crtice, još uvijek poprilično blijedunjave, ali su tu  :Very Happy:  ovaj jučer je u 17:00 napravljen pa i nije baš neki veliki razmak između testova, tako da nije stiglo potamnit još  :Wink:  sutra u jutro još jedan piš, a onda u sub beta  :Grin: 

Svima kome treba, osobito bubimitki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Bubimitka nadam se da ces nam se sretna javiti i da je srceko se izborilo i prokucalo..

----------


## milasova8

BJ predivna vijest, i sad cekamo beti da potvrdi testice.. Sretno!!

----------


## M@tt

Bubi drzim palceve!!! BillieJean bravo...

----------


## elizabeta

evo da prijavim ... danas obavljen 1. uzv - imam 2 GV 7,6mm i 8,1mm. (17 dnt). 
vjerovat ću i radovat se u potpunosti kad čujem srčeka!
billieJean bravo za plusić! :Klap:  
Bubimitka sretno!
 :Bye:

----------


## Mery13

Kitty čestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy: 
Bubimitka za malo srčeko~~~~~~~~
Tikice78 za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~
Elizabeta čestitke za dvije mrvice~~~~~~~za dva kucajuća~~~~~~~~~~
Evo i svim ostalima trudničkih vibrica za što god vam tebale~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Elizabeta super za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Smile: 
BJ bravo za plusice, nek beta bude lijepa troznamenkasta ~~~~~~~~~~~
Tikici za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hvala vam hrabrice (i hrabrići) na potpori, stvarno ste ... nemam riječi...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

evo mene moja druga beta je 1641! dr. kaže da je to super!

Bubi za tebe i maleno srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zaboravila sam napisati Tikki, moja prijateljica je imala smrzliće, sad su to cura i dečko od 2,5 god.
Sretno  :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> evo mene moja druga beta je 1641! dr. kaže da je to super!
> 
> Bubi za tebe i maleno srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Super beta, bit će dvojkice  :Smile: 
Šaljem i ja tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najdosadniju trudnoća narednih 8 mjeseci

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti draga moja , zaista bi mi srce bilo na mjestu tek kad bi i ti bila ok i tvoja mala mrvica..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj draga i meni bi tad bilo srce na mjestu, ali izgleda da nije moje vrijeme sada  :Sad: 
Ali zato me jako vesele vaši plusići, bete, srčeka.......  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

druga stepenica je prijeđena.. idemo lagano dalje.. kad je danas tvoj uzv?

----------


## tikica78

ili treća ne znam da li da pozitivan test računam kao jednu stepenicu.. ali nema veze!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tek u 18.30. 
Ma već sam se pripremila za kiretažu (mrzim ovu odvratnu riječ) za ponedjeljak.....

----------


## BillieJean

elizabeta, tikica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ili treća ne znam da li da pozitivan test računam kao jednu stepenicu.. ali nema veze!


Računaj draga kako ti srce želi, a ja ti od srca želim da uskoro ugledaš svoje mrvice  :Smile: 
Kad planiraš na uzv?

----------


## Mery13

tikice78.....prekrasno....sretno dalje....sretno do krajaaaa~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

> Računaj draga kako ti srce želi, a ja ti od srca želim da uskoro ugledaš svoje mrvice 
> Kad planiraš na uzv?


nema kiretaže! nema te riječi! uh grozna je stvarno  :Sad: 

u subotu idem svakako u Zg. pa sam molila dr.L da dođem da me pogleda, rekao da mu je malo rano ali probat će vidjeti nešto..
makar Gv.. nadam se..

----------


## Bubimitka81

ma hoće, meni je moj socijalac na 18 dpt vidio gestacijsku.. A znaš kakve oni imaju UZV..
Uh, baš me zanima koliko ih je  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

tikice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  divna vijest, čestitam od srca...
bubi, nemoj gubiti nadu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vidiš malo  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Tikice čestitam ti!!!!! Sretna sam zbog tebe  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Bubi za današnji pozitivan ishod i srčeko!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

tikica,prekrasno duplanje!!! Čestitam od srca!!

----------


## kiki30

tikice,čestitam i ovdje,bravo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
bubi,za malo hrabro srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

*bubi* i ovdje da zavibram za srculence jedno glasno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss: -mislimo na tebe

----------


## beilana

> *bubi* i ovdje da zavibram za srculence jedno glasno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> -mislimo na tebe


potpisujem

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (15)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF) ~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ostaneš ovdje
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 ( 11 i raste )
Neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (gdje?)
maca papucarica (drilling)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (klIVF)
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 

bebolinko (+)
kika222 (SD)~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je iscjedak zapravo implantacija
14.6. MajaPOP
15.6. mari mar (IVFc)
16.6. BillieJean (VG,+)
24.6. mostarka 86 (CITO, 2.IVF)
27.6. donatela (Ri,1.IVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
sejla (Prag), M@tt ( kl.IVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
kiki30 (IVF,Ri)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
legal alien


AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, anaši1507, Bab (sek), tikki (FET)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Curke, ostale ste iz 5. mj. 
Gdje ste mi nestale, javite se!
kiara79, drizl, Phiphy, piki, Cassie


6.mjesec: Bab (sekundarni), corinaII (sekundarni), konfuzija (IVF,Petrova), prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), dino84 (IVF Ri), tantolina, bluebella, tikki (FET) , Vrci ( 1.IVF,kl.IVF)
7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena, olivera, geceta (VV), kameleon
8. mjesec: strategija
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


_uz pomoć svih Vas oko ispravaka i bubekice koja pripazi na drugim pdfovima, evo nam liste na današnji dan
još se čekaju nalazi nekih beta pa vibramo za njih, M@ttova draga čeka punkciju ali ja je već prebacih na čekanje transfera (dobitnog ovaj puta prosim lepo)
svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
a najveće vibrice danas bubimitki, da u 18.30 to srčeko bude glasno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i kao i uvijek, isprike ako je netko izostavljen, doista se trudim popratit koliko mogu i ispraviti koliko mogu

PS. Poslužite se popodnevnom kavicom, jutros se konačno naspavah pa nije bilo dizanja u 4 već u podne_

----------


## geceta

kak mi se omaklo pa se ovo sve nesto zazelenilo, pojma nemam  :Smile:  ocito ne funkcioniram dok puno spavam

----------


## bubekica

geceta  :Heart: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Bubi, ogormne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malo srčeko !!!!

A ja prijavljujem danas u 22 sata štopericu i u subotu odmrzavanje mojih JS.
ovo je bio valjda najdulji postupak...danas mi je 18 dc...ko zna kako će završiti...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sama sebi

Curke, pusam Vas sve i javljajte nam lijepe vijesti :Smile:

----------


## mare41

BAb, ja ću obavezno tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Bab želim ti sreću u subotu

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> evo mene moja druga beta je 1641! dr. kaže da je to super!
> 
> Bubi za tebe i maleno srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


čestitam, prekrasna beta...... :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Bab bravoooooo! tako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

gecetice draga jel bi htjela ispraviti kod mene nije kl.ivf nego ivf centar.. 

i za našu BUBI ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MALIANĐEO

bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliko i snažno, hrabro  :Heart:

----------


## neumorna

> *bubi* i ovdje da zavibram za srculence jedno glasno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> -mislimo na tebe


Ditto!!!!

----------


## neumorna

> kak mi se omaklo pa se ovo sve nesto zazelenilo, pojma nemam  ocito ne funkcioniram dok puno spavam


Zeleno je super  :Smile:  think green  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TrudyC

Good luck Bab  :Joggler:

----------


## Bab

Hvala curke...baš ste jako drage osobice :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hvala curke...baš ste jako drage osobice


Slažem se s ovime  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Bab,sretno u subotu,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nevena

Bab, vibriram i ja~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

> Bab bravoooooo! tako sam sretna zbog tebe  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> gecetice draga jel bi htjela ispraviti kod mene nije kl.ivf nego ivf centar.. 
> 
> i za našu BUBI ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


naravno, imas pravo, ovak bi se moglo brkati, odsada mi je onda IVFc kratica za IVF centar, moze? 
Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

bnože mene ni nema na popisu....

----------


## nevena

puno kasnim znam, ali cestitam tikici69. sretno do kraja  :Smile: 

i svima drugima na velikim betama cestitam

----------


## geceta

> bnože mene ni nema na popisu....



 :Sad:  dragicka, kad ne znam dal da te stavljam u 9., u 10.  :Sad:  jesen mi je sirok pojam. Mislim, ima Vas jos tak za jesen pa stvarno ako okvirno hocete, dajte mi neki mjesec, ja bih Vas sve rado vidjela na popisu, i to onom trudnica

----------


## kitty

tikica78, bravo za duplanje  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: !
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu!

----------


## mostarka86

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Stavite mene na listu za postupak u 6.mj, IVF Centar

Nadam se da mi je ovo zadnji rođendan bez bebe  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

*Bab* držim ti sve fige za subotu i nadam se da se isplatilo ovo čekanje i neka se JS lijepo odmrznu i vrate u bušu na čuvanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

> LIPANJ 2012 ( 11 i raste )
> 
> Palcicazg (gdje?)


na Svetom Duhu

----------


## tikki

Bab napokon!  :Smile:  držim ti fige za subotu za uspješno odmrzavanje JS!

----------


## sanda1977

> dragicka, kad ne znam dal da te stavljam u 9., u 10.  jesen mi je sirok pojam. Mislim, ima Vas jos tak za jesen pa stvarno ako okvirno hocete, dajte mi neki mjesec, ja bih Vas sve rado vidjela na popisu, i to onom trudnica


hehehe,ma ne htjela sam reći kako je DAAAAALEKO ta jesen pa nisam ni na popisu....u 10 mj sam sigurno u postupku,ako ne budem imala nekih cista.... :Grin:

----------


## Sonja29

uh bubi mogu zamislit kako je tebi....Nadam se dobrim vjestima  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## donatela

za bubimitku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam se javi sa lipim vjestima ....za srčeko~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Došla sam vidjet jel se Bubi javila..joj samo nek je dobro..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje hrabrice hvala na vibricama, nazalost nema nase mrvice  :Sad: (
Vec smo obrisali suze, idemo dalje... Sad je opet najgore cekanje nakon oporavka..  :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

*bubi* moja i mene boli :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

kako,zašto...sada nema odgovora na to pitanje...
želim ti brz oporavak,zagrlite se muž i ti i uskoro vas čeka vaša sreća...niste sami :Heart:

----------


## Laki

Bubimitka, strašno mi je žao... grlim jako jako...
Da čim prije obrišeš suze i kreneš dalje...

----------


## kiki30

bubimitka,jako mi je žao..  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kitty

Bubimitka81, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , držite se  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Bubi :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Draga bubimitka ,bas pratim da vidim vijesti,kad ono...tuzno, saljem jedan virtalni  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Bubimitka81, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Bubi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BillieJean

Bubimitka, stvarno tužno, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se, draga  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh... Teško je ovo.. Tako nešto ne planiraš.. Svjesna sam da ima puno puno gorih stvari od ovoga i ako već nije u redu, bolje da sam saznala odmah nego kasnije... Priroda se baš voli igrati s nama, jel..

Htjela sam reći da dok sam bila u čekaoni, jedna trudnica je već bila unutra (druga mi je uletila preko reda  :Smile:   ), po stomaku bih rekla da su pred porod..
Odjednom se čuje bum bum bum.. Onda sam tek skužila pa to je srce njihove bebice..  :Smile: 
Svima vam želim da što prije doživite tako nešto, stvarno je prekrasno za čuti  :Smile: 
Evo svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mery sutra za betu...

----------


## Sonja29

bubi žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bubimitka žao mi je, drži se  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

ne Mary, Mari mar, sorry..

----------


## M@tt

> Drage moje hrabrice hvala na vibricama, nazalost nema nase mrvice (
> Vec smo obrisali suze, idemo dalje... Sad je opet najgore cekanje nakon oporavka..


Bubi draga.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Bubi draga...neopisivo mi je žao što morate kroz ovo prolazit  :Sad: 
Drž'te se i ti i dragi i kad dođe vrijeme hrabro naprijed.
Hug...

----------


## Bubimitka81

I moram ovako "javno" pohvaliti i zahvaliti Sonji29 na neizmjernoj podršci i pomoći svih ovih dana  :Heart:  Hvala Sonja29..

Maybe baby također  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra

----------


## geceta

Bubimitka, nema rijeci kojima bih te sad utjesila  :Love:  jedino sto ti sada zelim je da vrijeme sto prije prode, posebice to grozno vrijeme cekanja postupka, vibram cijelim tijelom za to a vjeruj mi, ima me 
Zao mi je sto to morate prolaziti, zao mi je sto se to ikome desi, to i slicne stvari, zao mi je sto smo se svi ovdje nasli
drzite se, draga  :Love:

----------


## Argente

Bubimitka jako mi je žao što je tako završilo...

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka jako mi je, jako žao  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se! Uzmite vremena koliko će vam trebat, a onda hrabro u nove pobjede... do kraja.  :Love:

----------


## nina32

bubimitka  :Love:  :Love: :

----------


## luci07

Bubumitka, jako mi je žao! Drži se! :Love:

----------


## hrki

Bubimitka jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , 
drži se :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

bubimitka drži se. nek sva tuga čim prije prođe. šaljem zagrljaje.

----------


## rose

bubimitka iskreno mi je žao,nažalost i ja sam prošli mjesec prošla isto što i ti i znam koliko je teško ali nema odustajanja,pusti da vrijeme učini svoje pa ponovo.... nema druge... drži se :Love:

----------


## tikica78

draga Bubi evo tek sam jutros vidjela..neizmjerno sam tužna, srce me boli sad.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
nadam se da si ipak hrabra i da ćeš uspjeti dići se i krenuti ponovo.
znaš da ćeš uspjeti , nisu uspjeli samo oni koji su odustali  :Love: 
šta god ti treba tu sam.. :Love: 

sad i mene hvata paranoja..ali sve moramo nažalost biti spremne i na to :Sad:

----------


## thaia28

Bubimitka, jako mi je žao što si morala kroz ovo proći... drži se, postat će lakše nakon nekog vremena..  :Heart: 
Bab jaaaaaaaaaako jako ti želim da ovaj put bude onako sve kako treba i završi na najljepši mogući način  :Heart: 
vama i svim curama koje su, nažalost, morale proći ovo preteško iskustvo želim da vas čim prije usreći jedna mala ritava bebica (baš kao što mene usrećuje jedna malena u trbuhu  :Smile:  )

----------


## tikica78

danas mari mar vadi betu jel tako? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

bubi, neizmjerno mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala vam cure moje..

Sad neka nas sve mari mar razvedri sa troznamenkastom brojčicom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

Draga Bubi, evo ti i ovdje jedan veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## elizabeta

Bubimitka, žao mi je.  :Love:

----------


## luci07

mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## mari mar

Cure moje ne mogu vas obradovati...... ma jučer sam išla izvaditi betu nisam naravno mogla čekati... :iskušenje: 
jer su mi glupe trakice već par dana pokazivale blijedu crticu i svaki dan isto :gaah:  niti se pojačava niti blijedi..... otišla izvadila i još čekala do 13 kad ono jadna mala beta samo 48.4!! :Confused:  što je sad to?? :cupakosu: 
javim dr. a on meni da sam brzala i da je ponovim u subotu :facepalm: 

ajooooj ima li netko s dvoznamenkastom betom...

----------


## tikica78

ima naravno .. ma biti će to sve dobro vidjet ćeš!
a koji ti je jučer bio dpt?

----------


## mari mar

13 dnt

----------


## mostarka86

ja sam viđala ovdje na forumu da je bilo takvih slučajeva. kasnije bude imlantacija, zato beta bude niža...

----------


## BillieJean

*mari mar*, nadam se da će ipak biti sve ok....pretpostavljam da sutra ponavljaš? bitno da se dupla.....
ali iskreno, i sama se toga bojim, jer na mojim testićima isto samo blijedunjava crtica, a ja mislila da će već malo više potamnit....sutra vadim pa ćemo vidjet (12dpt)

----------


## mari mar

pobacati ću te jeftine testove s neta da ne dolazim više u napast da ih radim....... :Wink:

----------


## donatela

mari mar...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla ma poduplat ce se sigurno bice je implantaqcija bila kasnije,,,,

----------


## neumorna

> Drage moje hrabrice hvala na vibricama, nazalost nema nase mrvice (
> Vec smo obrisali suze, idemo dalje... Sad je opet najgore cekanje nakon oporavka..


ahhhhhhh :Crying or Very sad: 
a tako sam se nadala da će ipak... žao mi je

drži se i hrabro dalje
:grlim:

----------


## bebolinko

*mari mar* vibram jakoooo da je to ipak jedna malo lijenija bebica pa ce kasnije se poduplati beta

----------


## kitty

curke moja poduplana beta je 1012  :Very Happy: ! sad čekamo UZV 23.6.  :Cekam: 

mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu!

----------


## donatela

bubimitka jako mi je žao.. :Sad:  sto je tako zavrsilo....bit ce vise srece a jesen s novim postupkom...drzi se sad...

----------


## donatela

kitty cestitke na poduplanoj beti.... :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

> curke moja poduplana beta je 1012 ! sad čekamo UZV 23.6. 
> 
> mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu!


ulalaaaa-super!!!cestitam *kitty* na duplanju :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

kitty super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kitty super za duplanje  :Very Happy: 

Mari mar nadam se da će ti beta ipak otići u nebesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

dosla sam samo vidjet za Kitty - bravooooo!!!  :Smile:

----------


## neumorna

:Very Happy:  bravo kitty  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Bubimitka još jednom jako mi je žao...drži se i pusti vrijeme da učini svoje...bit će lakše...

Kitty čestitam na divnoj beti!!!

Mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta digne u visine!!!!

BillieJean ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu sutra.

I da javim možete me stavit na listu za IVF za 6. mj. Danas bila prva folikulometrija i imamo 4 folikula,endometrij 5 mm,a zadnji put je bip 4 mm tako da je sad bar malo bolje. Rekao je dr. da za sad ostaje tako, a u pon će vidjet dalje. 
BillieJena daj mi reci molim te koji dc su tebi dodali menopure???

----------


## pirica

> Bubimitka još jednom jako mi je žao...drži se i pusti vrijeme da učini svoje...bit će lakše...
> 
> Kitty čestitam na divnoj beti!!!
> 
> Mari mar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta digne u visine!!!!
> 
> BillieJean ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu sutra.
> 
> I da javim možete me stavit na listu za IVF za 6. mj. Danas bila prva folikulometrija i imamo 4 folikula,endometrij 5 mm,a zadnji put je bip 4 mm tako da je sad bar malo bolje. Rekao je dr. da za sad ostaje tako, a u pon će vidjet dalje. 
> BillieJena daj mi reci molim te koji dc su tebi dodali menopure???


8dc se dodaju menopuri
*bubi*  :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Tnx Pirice...znači ako mi ih danas nije dao onda niti neče???

----------


## nina32

kitty,čestitam. 
ja sam menopur dobivala na 3 dan ciklusa uz dekapeptil (kbc ri).

----------


## BillieJean

*ARIANM*, hvala  :Smile: 

Ovako je kod mene bilo:
3-7dc: Klomifen 3x1
7dc: 1.folikulometrija ("puno" malih folikula)
8-10dc: Menopur 1x1
11dc: 2.folikulometrija (6 folikula) + još jedan menopur
12dc: 3.folikulometrija + Brevactid 100000

Dakle, Menopur su mi dali na 7dc za sljedeća 3 dana pa onda još jedan. A dogovorila si da ćete ići u polustimulirani? Trebala si pitat onda za Menopur. Kad ti je sljedeća folikulometrija?


*Kitty*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Na konzultacijama nismo ništa konkretno dogovorili,dr. je rekao da počnem sa klomifenom i da će onda vidjeti dal će još išta dodavat na prvoj folikulometriji...i danas kad sam ga pitala dal hoće kaže da za sad ne jer ima 4 folikula 17/15/11 lijevo i desno 13 jedan...s obzirom da dr. T nije baš razgovorljiv nisam dalje ni pitala...

----------


## BillieJean

> s obzirom da dr. T nije baš razgovorljiv nisam dalje ni pitala...


Sve mi jasno  :Grin: 

A kaj bi mu značilo da ih je 4 pa za sad ne treba menopur - da ih je malo ili puno?!  :neznam:

----------


## mari mar

kitty cestitke  :Klap:  :Klap: na poduplanoj beti... sretno na uzv-u  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

> Sve mi jasno 
> 
> A kaj bi mu značilo da ih je 4 pa za sad ne treba menopur - da ih je malo ili puno?!


Ma ne znam ti BJ meni se nekako čini da njega više pitaš manje znaš...ne sumnjam u njegovu stručnost i do sad je sve radio u savršenom tajmingu ali nekako mi uvijek pitanja vise u glavi...zadnji put sam imala 5 folikula i dobila 3 js...sad 4 pa se nadam da ću dobiti barem 2 js...

----------


## sanda1977

mari mar..................navijam za tebe

----------


## s_iva

Mari mar ............. da nam sutra javiš lijepe vijesti!

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene. Danas vračena 2 odlična i 1 jedan malo slabiji 3 dan- sekundarni IVF. Od 4 J.S tri su se uspjele oploditi i evo ih kod mene na čuvanju.Za 14 dana slijedi beta.

----------


## Bab

bravo corina...tvoja priča mi pomalo daje nadu da mooooždaaaa i postoje mikronske šanse da se sutra barem 1 js uspješno odmrzne i oplodi.
Zbilja se ne nadam previše ali ipak neki mali crv mi ne da skroz mira.
Bit ćemo pametniji u nedjelju...
Tebi držim fige i želim da barem jedna mrvica bude dosta jaka i uporna i ostane sa tobom cijeli život.
Pusek...

----------


## corinaII

Bab draga ja se iskreno nisam nadala previše ali eto veliko iznenađenje danas na transferu. Ja se isto nadam da če i kod tebe biti isto kao i kod mene. :Love:  Koliko zaledjenih J.S imaš?

----------


## Bab

ma samo 2...zato i nisu neka očekivanja...al bar ću ih se riješit pa ću moć dalje u postupak kad dođe vrijeme
i hvala na lijepim željama :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Dva  ali vrijedna :Love:  sigurno  je tu  jedan mali borac koji je odlučio boriti se i ostati kod tebe slijedečih 9mjeseci :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Bab neces ih se rjesiti nego ce se barem jedna duboko ugnjezditi u busici :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

e moje drage optimistice...  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab iznenadit ces ti nas  :Smile: 
Mari mar cekamo lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

*mari mar* sretno i neka beta bude barem trodupla  :Wink: 

i ostalim curicama koje cekaju vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Matko

prijavljujem 2 neuspjeli Aih.Sretano svima ostalima.sada cu cekati do jeseni pa na IVF

----------


## bebolinko

> prijavljujem 2 neuspjeli Aih.Sretano svima ostalima.sada cu cekati do jeseni pa na IVF


*matko*,zao mi je :Love: 

neka onda prvi ivf bude i zadnji dobitni!!!

----------


## Matko

Da mora biti,daj Bože...

----------


## vesnare

*bubimitka* drži se draga :Love:  - poslije kiše dolazi sunce, zato se ne daj...

----------


## Matko

Što mislite o Ivf na femari?jeli izvedivo?

----------


## Sonja29

> Što mislite o Ivf na femari?jeli izvedivo?


je, mislim da je mostarka zadnji IVF imala sa femarom
bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas iznenadiš

----------


## tikki

Ja prijavljujem da su naša dva mala eskimića preživjela ice age i sada su na toplom u mojoj buši  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  nadam se da će biti pravi mali borci i ostati sa mnom do kraja! 
Beta 30.6..... ako izdržim do tada  :Grin: 

Tikici78~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti s uzv!
Bab držim fige da sutra budu dobre vijesti iz laba  :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

> je, mislim da je mostarka zadnji IVF imala sa femarom


* matko,* ja sam sada bila na femari, inače mi je AMH jako nizak, i dobila sam 6 js, s tim da su tri punktirali, jer su ostala 3 prestala rasti. kaže dr. ja sa femarom dobijamo manje js, ali da su bolje kvalitete. ja sam je super podnijela, bez ikakvih nuspojava ( a malo sam se plašila kako ću je podnijeti jer je ona ipak citostatik). 1 js se oplodila, 8-st embrij vračen 10.06. i mislim da ću i dalje ići u postupke sa femarom, jer sam sa antagonist stimulacijom dobila 4 js, a sa femarom 3...

----------


## pea

> Što mislite o Ivf na femari?jeli izvedivo?


Ja sam jako loše reagirala na femaru,samo dva folikula nakon par dana dodavali i menopure i gonale i cetrotide :drama: ,
i non stop mi je bilo loše od nje....
tad se nešto pokrenulo (par folikula) al opet na kratko stale s rastom,već sam bila odustala....
Na punkciji 6 jajnih stanica al slabije kvalitete,čak je i tranfer bio upitan :Rolling Eyes: 
Inače mi je AMF ok, na antagonist protokol sam super reagirala 8 j.s.

Ali ipak na kraju svega,jedna femarska beba skače po buši :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vesnare

*matko* ja sam bila na femari + gonali - dobili 12 js, od toga 9 dobrih, tri oplodili i od 2 vraćene blastice, moja predivna cura, još ostalo zamrznuto 3+3, 3 odmrznuli, oplođene, 2 došle do blastice, ali taj put ništa, ostale još 3 u rezervi do jeseni.
Prvi put na femari + gonali sam imala 6 js i to tri se oplodile, vraćene 3.dan i ništa, te jednom u sekundarnom isto 3 odmrznute, oplođene i 2 došle do blastice, ali ništa...
p.s. imam pcos pa burno reagiram na svim (na pola gonala u punom stimuliranom na VV sam imala po 20 js)

----------


## BillieJean

betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 12dpt: 309!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

> betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 12dpt: 309!!!!!!


bravo!!!cestitam trudnice!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

BilieJean super beta čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

bilie Jean....cestitam...od srca...eto prvi ivf i dobitan...uljevaš mi nadu.... :Smile: ajme koje lipe vijesti danas...sigurna sam da ce se dan nastaviti sa lipim vjestima i dalje...a nadam se i cijeli ovaj 6ti mjesec...ja necu raditi test sve do bete 27.6 cekat cu da vidim hocu li procurit ako ne onda cu s gustom vadit betu,...

----------


## mari mar

danas beta 192.9 (15dnt)  :Yes:

----------


## bebolinko

> danas beta 192.9 (15dnt)


opaaaaaaaaaaaaa,to je to!cestitam mari mar :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ti si piskila testice?kakva je testna crtica na danasnji dan?

----------


## donatela

vidila am mari mar pa ti cestitam i ovdje na duplanju bete....jeeeeeeee.... :Smile:  prekrasnooo....samo nek se tako i nastavi........sad mozes odahnuti...jeli moras opet ici vadit betu ili samo moraš cekat još pregled ili??

----------


## Bubimitka81

BJ i Mari mar cestitam  :Wink: 
Tikki odlicne vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

BillieJean i mari mar krasne bete, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala vam cure  :Zaljubljen: 

i čestitam mari mar :D:D

----------


## BillieJean

mari mar, tebi je beta zapravo skoro 3x veća??  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

još ponavljam betu u ponedeljak...
jutros sam radila pravi test (Clearblue) he he i naravno plus se odmah pojavio....

----------


## Sonja29

BJ,mari mar sad ćemo  :Very Happy:  za vas!
tikki bravo za smrzice,sad čekamo betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BillieJean

> još ponavljam betu u ponedeljak...
> jutros sam radila pravi test (Clearblue) he he i naravno plus se odmah pojavio....


Znači bit će da ovi trakice s interneta (one-step pregnancy test) pokazuju samo te blijedunjave crtice?!  :Grin:  A dobro aj, i to je nešto, meni prikratilo 3 dana muke išćekivanja bete, jer sam vidjela da je ipak ima, pitanje je samo bilo kolika je....

----------


## Argente

BillieJean, mari mar, čestitam!

----------


## bebolinko

> Znači bit će da ovi trakice s interneta (one-step pregnancy test) pokazuju samo te blijedunjave crtice?!  A dobro aj, i to je nešto, meni prikratilo 3 dana muke išćekivanja bete, jer sam vidjela da je ipak ima, pitanje je samo bilo kolika je....


*BJ* jos jednom cestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
a jesi ti piskila te sa interneta trakice?kakva je bila crtica na dan poz bete?
a *mari mar* jesi ti radila danas ili jucer te s neta?kakva je jacina testne crtice?

----------


## BillieJean

Je, piškila sam te s neta - 9, 10 i 11dpt.....danas nisam.....jucer po podne je crtica jos uvijek bila blijedunjava, ali vidljiva

----------


## kitty

Billie Jean bravo za prekrasnu betu  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
mari mar bravo za duplanje!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje smrzliće!
Matko  :Love: 
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno odmrzavanje i tulum u labu!

ako sam koga preskočila, evo još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

Billie Jean, Mari mar, čestitam, super  :Smile: ))

----------


## ARIANM

Mari mar čestitam!!!!!

BJ tebi posebne čestitke jer mi je tako drago vidjeti visoku betu s Vinogradske!!!!!

Matko  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Billie Jean, Mari mar, prekrasno! čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

BJ i mari mar cestitke na trudnoci od srca :Smile: 
Uvijel je lijepi procitati ovakve vijesti

----------


## mari mar

> *BJ* jos jednom cestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> a jesi ti piskila te sa interneta trakice?kakva je bila crtica na dan poz bete?
> a *mari mar* jesi ti radila danas ili jucer te s neta?kakva je jacina testne crtice?


danas sam umočila sve trakice koje sam imala kod kuće čak i lh-trakicu i ona pokazala 2 crte jasne!!! ali ona s neta je ostala tako slabo vidljiva, možda neznatno jača od jučer... ma koliko para toliko muzike! :Grin:

----------


## elizabeta

BillieJean i mari mar čestitke na beti!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## *DJ*

BillieJean i mari mar, čestitam i sve najbolje  :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

Cure cestitam i ovdje!!! Uzivajte

----------


## kiki30

BillieJean i mari mar čestitke na beti!!!  :Very Happy: 
tikica,gdje si nam??javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Ajmeeeee...pa tu su sve neke lijepe velike bete...
Čestitam drage trudnice...i da mi sve do jedne uživate sa što manje straha...

Tikki, bravo za dva mala eskimića...i neću bit skromna...nek obadva ostanu kod tebe i tamo negdje oko valentinova poklone mami i tati najljepši prvi plač.

Tikice...gdje si nam??? Čekamo nestrpljivo lijepe vijesti od tebe!?!?

Mi tj mm predao jutros svoje plivače( barem se nadam da plivaju s obzirom na dijagnozu)...a dalje kako bude...sutra oko 10-ke javim vijesti.

Pusa svima

----------


## bebolinko

> Ajmeeeee...pa tu su sve neke lijepe velike bete...
> Čestitam drage trudnice...i da mi sve do jedne uživate sa što manje straha...
> 
> Tikki, bravo za dva mala eskimića...i neću bit skromna...nek obadva ostanu kod tebe i tamo negdje oko valentinova poklone mami i tati najljepši prvi plač.
> 
> Tikice...gdje si nam??? Čekamo nestrpljivo lijepe vijesti od tebe!?!?
> 
> Mi tj mm predao jutros svoje plivače...a dalje kako bude...sutra oko 10-ke javim vijesti.
> 
> Pusa svima


*bab* ručnonožno držim fige da bude sve školski i najljepši moguči ishod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Bab :Heart:  :Heart:  za sutra :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Bab drzim fige za sutra

----------


## milasova8

Bebolinko jesi vadila betu?

----------


## pirica

*BJ i mari mar* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra
*tikica*???

----------


## M@tt

Tikica ima blizance, barem nam je tako dr.L. rekao kad smo danas bili kod njega tj. rekao je da od njih 3 s Osijeka koje su cak zajedno dolazile, dvije imaju blizance, a jedna jednu bebu. Sudeci po tikicinoj beti ona ima blizance.  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

još jednom čestitam svima ..... :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~ da u 10 budu dobre vijesti i da bude transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tikiceeeeeeeee?????

----------


## tetadoktor

svima šaljem skupne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba, nisam par dana čitala, pa malo štekam  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Jutro svima,
evi mene s neočekivano dobrim vijestima...
Od dvije js jedna se uspješno odmrznula i oplodila i u utorak idemo po našu mrvičicu.
Ja sam još u pozitivnom šoku jer ovo zbilja nisam očekivala.
Eto...
Ljubim vas sve...

----------


## kiki30

Bab,bravo!!  :Very Happy: 
evo ja danas obavila punkciju,dobila 6js i sad čekam srijedu za transfer  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Bab ma znala sam, ajme što sam sretna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

bravo Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!
kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## tikki

Bab odlično! I neka ovo bude samo prva u nizu (ne)očekivano dobrih vijesti! 
Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## milasova8

Bab,predivna vijest!!!!

----------


## đerekica

Svim novopečenim trudnicama želim puno sreće u duplanju beta, a najviše da sve prođe dobro i sretno  do kraja...ono kako se kaže školski.
Svim tužnicama želim da čim prije od tuguju, dignu glavu gore, obrišu suze, nabace osmijeh i krenu dalje u nove pobjede.
Svim čekalicama koje čega, punkcija, transfera, a ponajviše beta želim da vam čim prije prođe vrijeme čekanja i da sve prođe onako kako ste htjele, u najboljem redu i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 
Mi sad polako dolazimo k sebi, čekamo more, da napunimo baterije i krećemo dalje :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

*mari mar* i *bj* čestitke na trudnoći :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*tikki * bravo za eskimiće - držim fige za oba :Cool: 
*bab* držim fige da bude jedan lijepi osmostanični ili čak blastica, a na kraju i bebica :Smile: 
*kiki30* bravo za lijepu brojku - neka bude i za zamrzavanje i očekujemo blastice :Very Happy:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Billie Jean bravo za prekrasnu betu  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> mari mar bravo za duplanje!
> tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje smrzliće!
> Matko 
> Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno odmrzavanje i tulum u labu!
> 
> ako sam koga preskočila, evo još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



potpisujem sve :Heart:

----------


## donatela

Bab sretno i dalje.....odlicna vjest

ja sam danas 8dnt...cicke lagano bole ...grceva mens vise nema nakon 5 i 6 dana...malo mjenjam raspolozenja pa neznam sto da mislim o tome..uz to danas sam primjetila da sam se osula crvenim prištevima po licu ...mislila sam cekati betu da ne radim test sve do 27mog ali sam se predomislila ipak cu ga napraviti tamo negdje na 11dnt...tad bi trebalo pokazat dali je + ili nije...meni jedinu nadu daju oni grcevi na 5 dnt nalik menstrualnim  potrajali su još na 6 dan malo i onda navecer 6tog dana nestali ja se nadam da je to moglo biti ugnjezđivanje ali znam da nemora znaciti...moze bit svašta vidit cemo sto ce test reci za koji dan ...sretno svim cekalicama...~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tomek1221

Jel rano vadit betu 10 dan?vracene su 3 komada 4,6,8 stanicne 3 dan.

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## mari mar

da je rano je....  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

Znaci nebu pokazala nista ili? Jer u pet jr praznik a u cetvrtak nemremo

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## geceta

U subotu rade privatni labosi pa bolje u subotu onda

----------


## Tomek1221

Pa cito sam negdje da se vec vidi 8 dan?

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tomek*, moze se vidjeti, ali ce biti jako mala i necete znati jel ok trudnoca, biokemijska ili...znaci, samo dodatno zivciranje.

----------


## donatela

*Tomek*....ja betu idem vadit tek na 18dan od transfera (tako mi piše u nalazu) pa bolje ipak ne zurit ako ne moraš...bolje prcekaj makar do 12 dana nakon transfera.. jer ako bude mala beta samo ces se izbedirati....

----------


## Tomek1221

Ma sve ok.nego je malo probl zenin poso.nesmije predugo bit na bolovanju ako nije primilo.a ovako onda mora bit do utorka

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## geceta

Neke klinike traze da se vadi 12dnt,pa mozete tada.ako vadite ranije,mogu biti ostaci boostera npr,moze bit biokemijska,mala beta i opet necete znati odluciti je li to trudnoca ili ne.Subotom neki labosi rade ako je tad 12.dnt.A ako joj posao nije takav da mora nest dizat ili fizicki/psihicki prenaporan a frka je,mogla je vec raditi.
U svakom slucaju,sretno!!~~~~~~ da beta bude dovoljno velika

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, muški i ženski,  nećemo raditi razlike, zar ne

ajte na jednu finu kavicu  :Coffee:  i ostatke nedeljnih kolača  :psiholog: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se spišaju pluseki i da ne bole vene zalud poslije bete :fige: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere i punkcije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikice i tabletice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mjehureke, srčeka i bebice


a meni konačno gotova gužva na poslu :škola:  sada još uredski dio posla tam negdje do pol 7og, al begam ovaj vikend na moreno
ovaj mi je mjesecc izgleda O malo uranila (nakon što je 3 mjeseca preskočila) i uf al sam je osjetila, baš me bolilo i onda samo odjednom puf nestalo
al s obzirom da se još uvijek ne zna kaj je sa Zakonom nekak mi se čini da neću u postupak u 7om

i da selim se, drugi put u 6 mjeseci, al sam se ovaj put nabacala stvari..... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, da li se trebam brinuti što se beta nije baš skroz poduplala?? Dakle, 47h kasnije iznosi 588. Prva je bila 309...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure, da li se trebam brinuti što se beta nije baš skroz poduplala?? Dakle, 47h kasnije iznosi 588. Prva je bila 309...



Ne brini, beta ti je dobra.. Treba zapravo biti barem za 66% veća nego prije dva dana...  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Bubimitka, hvala  :Smile:  Zovem Vinogradsku, al se ne javljaju pa si me bar malo umirila....

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure, da li se trebam brinuti što se beta nije baš skroz poduplala?? Dakle, 47h kasnije iznosi 588. Prva je bila 309...


Prema riječima mog dr, urednim porastom bete se smatra porast bete x 1.8 u 48 sati tako da je tvoja beta savršena! Za mirno čekanje prvog Uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Konfuzija

*BJ*, beta ti je za pet!  :Smile: 

*Linalena*, a zašto nećeš u postupak ako već imaš termin? Pa što ako ništa od novog Zakona?

Ja se evo već uvelike pikam, no nisam optimistična. Čini se da slabo reagiram na ovaj protokol, a spominje se i neka cista.  :Sad:

----------


## snow.ml

> Pa cito sam negdje da se vec vidi 8 dan?
> 
> Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2


ja sam vadila betu 7 dan ali samo zato što sam završila u bolnici...bitno je da se ona dupla...meni je bila vrlo mala ali glavno da je bila pozitivna

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi cemo ic 10 da. Ako je beta ici cemo ponovno za par dana ako nije onda nista.

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## linalena

> *BJ*, beta ti je za pet! 
> 
> *Linalena*, a zašto nećeš u postupak ako već imaš termin? Pa što ako ništa od novog Zakona?
> 
> Ja se evo već uvelike pikam, no nisam optimistična. Čini se da slabo reagiram na ovaj protokol, a spominje se i neka cista.


jer ako odem sada na postupak , kada ću moći ići ponovo?? tek negdje na sljedeće proljeće
zapravo sam u dvojbi, mm ne pomaže (on kaže da idemo na jesen)

ne znam, malo se nadam da će me sada ova uranjena O namjestiti za potencijalnu punkciju u prvoj polovici 7og, kada labos na SD ne radi, pa me oni samo neće primiti

----------


## BillieJean

Dobila sam napokon Vg.....kaže sestra da se ne moram brinuti (sve u žurbi nekoj pa nisam baš previše pitanja mogla postaviti).....uglavnom, naručili me na uzv 02.07......uf, treba to sad dočekat  :Cekam:

----------


## Konfuzija

> jer ako odem sada na postupak , kada ću moći ići ponovo?? tek negdje na sljedeće proljeće
> zapravo sam u dvojbi, mm ne pomaže (on kaže da idemo na jesen)
> 
> ne znam, malo se nadam da će me sada ova uranjena O namjestiti za potencijalnu punkciju u prvoj polovici 7og, kada labos na SD ne radi, pa me oni samo neće primiti


Aha, znači ako ne obaviš sada, onda ti se to automatski pomiče na sljedeći mj. ili slično? Nisam znala. 
Mene lovi panika zbog godina, išla bih svaki mjesec kad bih mogla.

----------


## sejla

Drage moje, primite puse i pozdrave iz suncanog i vruceg Praga! Transfer mi je u srijedu, imamo 10 uspjesno oplodjenih stanica (danas su trodnevne)  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  Svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

sejla i ja se nadam transferu u srijedu!!! sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

sejla,predivna vijest iz Praga!!! navijam za uspješan transfer!!

----------


## milasova8

šta nam je sa tikicom?

----------


## sejla

draga kiki, evo kako nam se poklopilo  :Wink:  zelim ti svu srecu i navijaaaaammm!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

taman sam dosla vidjeti da sto nema danas nekih lijepih vijesti
bravo Kiki i Sejla!!! 10??? woow!
da, sto nam je s tikicom??
a s M@ttom?? kad je et?

----------


## Sonja29

> taman sam dosla vidjeti da sto nema danas nekih lijepih vijesti
> bravo Kiki i Sejla!!! 10??? woow!
> da, sto nam je s tikicom??
> *a s M@ttom?? kad je et*?


M@tt tj. NJŽ vadi betu 30.06.
nadam se da je kod tikice sve u redu!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Dobila sam napokon Vg.....kaže sestra da se ne moram brinuti (sve u žurbi nekoj pa nisam baš previše pitanja mogla postaviti).....uglavnom, naručili me na uzv 02.07......uf, treba to sad dočekat


i ja imam tada i potpuno te razumijem i ja brojim dane i sate do toga..... :Grin:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

Drage moje dr.je u subotu na uzv vidio dvije majusne gv ali smo mm i ja na putu kuci dozivjeli strasnu prometnu nesreću, bila sam dva dana u bolnici na traumi. Sva sam izudarana i plava jedva se krećem, s bebicama samo Bog zna sto će biti.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tonili

tikice78  :Love: 
Drž se! Vjerujem da su mrvice ok, malene su još i duboko zaštićene u tebi.
Sad odmaraj, možda popij koji normabel da se opustiš i naspavaš i javi kako si.

----------


## kitty

ajme tikice78, pa to je grozno  :Love: ! ali ja vjerujem da je s mrvicama sve ok  :Yes: 
sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
Billie Jean  :Klap:  za duplanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!

----------


## milasova8

draga tikica...nadam se da si sada bolje,da su mrvice s tobom..pomolit ću se za vas..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice draga nema rijeci koje bi te sad utjesile, mogu samo zamisliti sta ti se mota po glavi.. Ali vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu i s tobom i s tvojim mrvicama, mora biti.. Drzi se..

----------


## Bab

ajme draga Tikice...
Sva sam se naježila...žao mi je zbog traume ali se isto tako nadam da su mrvice jako žilave i da je s njima sve ok.
Jedna naša forumašica je isto tako na samom početku trudnoće imala tešku saobraćajku a danas je njeni djetešce veliko i zdravo.
Nadam se da je tvoj dragi dobro...čuvajte se...mislimo na vas...želim vam brz oporavak

----------


## lovekd

Tikice...  :Love:  drži se draga...

Žao mi je što se to desilo, nadam se da je i s tm sve ok! 

Čuvaj se...mislimo na vas i držim fige da je sve ok s tvojim mrvicama i da nas za čas obavjestiš o dva kucajuća  :Heart:

----------


## BillieJean

sejla, kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer

tikica, drži se, čitam i ne vjerujem.....al bit će sve ok s mrvicama  :Love:

----------


## strategija

Ajme tikice draga, važno da ste živi ostali. Vjerujem da su mrvice na sigurnom svo ovo vrijeme. Čuvaj sebe i njih i želim ti brz oporavak!

----------


## Sonja29

> Ajme tikice draga, važno da ste živi ostali. Vjerujem da su mrvice na sigurnom svo ovo vrijeme. Čuvaj sebe i njih i želim ti brz oporavak!


*x*

----------


## corinaII

> Ajme tikice draga, važno da ste živi ostali. Vjerujem da su mrvice na sigurnom svo ovo vrijeme. Čuvaj sebe i njih i želim ti brz oporavak!


X

----------


## s_iva

Draga tikice, uvjerena sam da ce sa bebama biti sve u redu, one su dobro zaštićene u "inkubatoru"!

----------


## tikki

> Ajme tikice draga, važno da ste živi ostali. Vjerujem da su mrvice na sigurnom svo ovo vrijeme. Čuvaj sebe i njih i želim ti brz oporavak!


X 
drži se draga! Nadam se da je i TM ok i da neće biti posljedica za nikoga od vas četvero  :fige:

----------


## mare41

> Ajme tikice draga, važno da ste živi ostali. Vjerujem da su mrvice na sigurnom svo ovo vrijeme. Čuvaj sebe i njih i želim ti brz oporavak!


X
s_iva, nisi nam javila vijesti od danas :Sad:

----------


## eva133

*tikice* draga drži se. Ne mogu vjerovati, končano opet trudna i opet blizanci, a sad ta nesreća. Nadamo se da je sve ok. Ti se samo smiri. Pusa.

----------


## Vrci

Ajme tikice, baš sam se prepala kad sam pročitala... ali sigurno su se mrve dobro držale uz tebe, i s njima je sve ok 


Ja krenula s pikanjem, ima još tu koja cura na početku, ili sve čekate betu ili uzv?

----------


## Mala Maja

:fige:  :fige: ................................................. eto za tikicu i male hrabre mrve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Mare, mare, tebi ništa ne može promaknuti.
Betu sam vadila jučer na 13 dnt i iznosila je 41.
Sutra opet ponavljam.
Nekako mislim da se opet radi o biokemijskoj.  :Sad:

----------


## donatela

ja vec dobila uputnicu za betu iako mi je za vadit 27.6..pise tako u nalazu...27.6 bi mi bio 18 dnt e sad me zanima jeli mogu betu vadit ranije ako sam uputnicu dobila ionako vec sad...danas mi je 9dnt..ali opet sse pitam ako idem vadit ranije ako i bude pozitivna morat cu ponavljati pa ce skuziti ginic da sam isla vadit ranije mozda ipak da pricekam??

----------


## donatela

ajme tek sad vidim post od tikice,,nemogu vjerovati...grozno..ali sigurna sam da ce s bebama biti sve u redu...drzi se~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Ajme tikice, tek sam sad vidio. Pa koliko pehova..? strašno... Nadam se da će biti sve u redu...

----------


## geceta

Ajme meni:/ ma ja ne vjerujem;(Tikice moja,drzi se,jaka si,to vec znamo. Vibramo za brzi oporavak i molimo se da bebice.  :Love:

----------


## geceta

> ja vec dobila uputnicu za betu iako mi je za vadit 27.6..pise tako u nalazu...27.6 bi mi bio 18 dnt e sad me zanima jeli mogu betu vadit ranije ako sam uputnicu dobila ionako vec sad...danas mi je 9dnt..ali opet sse pitam ako idem vadit ranije ako i bude pozitivna morat cu ponavljati pa ce skuziti ginic da sam isla vadit ranije mozda ipak da pricekam??


Donatela, kompliciras bezveze. Od 12dnt a i prije ak bas ne mozes zdrzat mozes vadit, ponavljat ces ju iovako ionako. dr se nece ljutit, derat ili sto ja znam sto si ti zamisljas. osim toga, ima privatnih labova pa izvadi u jednom od njih. Mislim da ni jedna klinika ne preporuca prije 12dnt,neka me isprave drugi

Tikice, mislim na tebe, drzite se svo cetvero

----------


## anaši1507

Donatela,meni je transfer bio 10.6. Osmoszamicmi

----------


## Argente

*donatela*, ovo što kaže geceta je bila i moja logika, no ako se bojiš da ćeš dobiti otirač jer si ranije vadila betu pitaj općeg gina da ti da dvije uputnice za betu (ili idi u privatni lab) pa je vadi dvaput.
*tikice78*, vibram da se svi skupa brzo oporavite draga

----------


## anaši1507

Dakle transfer 10.6. Osmostanicni embrij i dr mi je rekao već 12dnt mogu radit betu

----------


## tikki

Donatela 12dnt je već ok dan za vaditi betu. Iako, ja bih osobno prije napravila testić (neki onaj jeftini) i ako se nešto pokaže išla bih vaditi betu. Ako ne bude ništa, a još ne krvarim onda bi pričekala još koji dan. Doktor ti se najvjerojatnije neće ljutiti zbog ranijeg vađenja, tako i tako se obično ponavlja nakon 48 sati da se vidi duplanje. Sretno, kako god odlučiš!

----------


## Maybe baby

Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u najboljem redu  :fige:

----------


## rozalija

> Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u najboljem redu


X
 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mare41

> Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u najboljem redu


X
s_iva, čekamo današnje vijesti!

----------


## tikica_69

tikice, ovo je godina tikica i ne brini.... biti će sve u redu  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Za naše tikice, neka sve bude školski ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

*tikica*, draga, leži, odmaraj, pazi se, mrvice su još sičušne da bi im se nešt dogodilo, one su kod svoje mame zaštičene. brz oporavak tebi i TM

----------


## donatela

ali ako idem vaditi u cetvrtak betu i ako bude pozitivna necu moci ici nakon 2 dana vadit nego tek nakon 5 dana jer su praznici i vikend tek u utorak cu moci ponavljati..ma neznam vidit cu još mozda i pricekam i do 27.mog jer Lab.mi nije blizu putujem do njega u drugi grad vise od 50km pa mozda bolje da cekam da vidim dali cu procurit ili da prije pišnem test...

----------


## mare41

donatela, moj savjet je da se  onda  ipak strpiš za betu pa napraviš test kako si rekla, sretno!

----------


## mostarka86

> *tikica*, draga, leži, odmaraj, pazi se, mrvice su još sičušne da bi im se nešt dogodilo, one su kod svoje mame zaštičene. brz oporavak tebi i TM


potpisujem, draga, čuvaj se, misli  na sebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Tikice...nadam se da oporavak teče dobro.

A ja evo čuvam svoju malu snjeguljicu...rekla je biologica da je odlična... 
A za jedno 10 dana ćemo vidjet dal je odlučila ostat  samnom.
Pusa svima

----------


## geceta

> ali ako idem vaditi u cetvrtak betu i ako bude pozitivna necu moci ici nakon 2 dana vadit nego tek nakon 5 dana jer su praznici i vikend tek u utorak cu moci ponavljati..ma neznam vidit cu još mozda i pricekam i do 27.mog jer Lab.mi nije blizu putujem do njega u drugi grad vise od 50km pa mozda bolje da cekam da vidim dali cu procurit ili da prije pišnem test...


cure putuju i preko cijele HR a ovo sto pricas da ako bude pozitivna, moci ces tek nakon 5 dana iiiii??? u cem je problem? ionako ti je dr rekao 27. ak ne mozes izdrzati, odi prije, 27. bi ionako trebala a ako je pozitivna, zamisli problema :D

----------


## kiki30

Bab,bravo!! puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
donatela,pišni test !!!!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

*Tikica78* ma sve bu dobro, mazi i pazi bebice!

*Bab*, lijepe vijesti, ma snjeguljica je sad na sigurnom, mazi je i pazi

puno pozitivnih vibrica šaljem ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> *Tikica78* ma sve bu dobro, mazi i pazi bebice!
> 
> *Bab*, lijepe vijesti, ma snjeguljica je sad na sigurnom, mazi je i pazi
> 
> puno pozitivnih vibrica šaljem ~~~~~~~~


X
a ne javlja nam se mari mar.... :Rolling Eyes: 
mari mar javi nam se

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (15)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
una99, Petrova (nakon 1xIVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (14 – poduplalo se od zadnji puta)
Neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
maca papucarica (drilling)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su mrvice još tu unatoč prometnoj
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo podupla

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
14.6. MajaPOP – vijesti??
bebolinko (+) – iiii?
kika222 (SD)~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je iscjedak zapravo implantacija
24.6. mostarka 86 (CITO, 2.IVF)
27.6. donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
CorinaII (CITO, sek)
30.6. tikki (FET), M@tt (IVFc)
Bab (sek ICSI)
Tomek1221
anaši1507

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
sejla (Prag), kiki30 (IVF,Ri)  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno danas!

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
legal alien

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
konfuzija (IVF,Petrova), Vrci ( 1.IVF,IVFc)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, ARIANM (Vg)

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


6.mjesec: prava ovčica, Mary123, mufloncic, sejla, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), dino84 (IVF Ri), tantolina, bluebella, ARIANM (Vg)
7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), olivera, geceta (VV), kameleon
8. mjesec: strategija
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

----------


## BillieJean

Jao, baš je lijepo vidjet svoj nick na popisu (samo da se tamo i održi)  :Smile: 
Al kaj ne bi ja recimo spadala u trudnice u 05 mjesecu, s obzirom da mi se od tad "broji" trudnoća, odnosno postupak je krenuo u 05 mjesecu? Mislim, svejedno mi je, glavno da sam tu, samo pitam  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Bj, nekako od početka stavljamo trudnice na listu u mjesecu kad objave pozitivnu betu. Sretno dalje u trudnoći!

----------


## geceta

ja sam si isto prvo tak mislila ali onda jos uz sve lovljenje ovdje i pracenje na sve strane tko je gdje i u kojem stadiju, jos racunati tjedne trudnoce  :Smile:  Slazem se da se tvoja trudnoca ostvarila u svibnju i sve to stoji, samo kako kaze andream, tak je krenulo pa sam samo tako nastavila. Kad tko objavi betu, tak stavljam.
ako zelis, ja te prebacim u drugu listu ( tebe ili nekog drugog ) ali nekak mi je vaznije da mi se opce popunjavate ovdje pod trudnicama .)

----------


## sanda1977

:Love:  :Klap: 


> ja sam si isto prvo tak mislila ali onda jos uz sve lovljenje ovdje i pracenje na sve strane tko je gdje i u kojem stadiju, jos racunati tjedne trudnoce  Slazem se da se tvoja trudnoca ostvarila u svibnju i sve to stoji, samo kako kaze andream, tak je krenulo pa sam samo tako nastavila. Kad tko objavi betu, tak stavljam.
> ako zelis, ja te prebacim u drugu listu ( tebe ili nekog drugog ) ali nekak mi je vaznije da mi se opce popunjavate ovdje pod trudnicama .)

----------


## geceta

sandich, a jesi ti sebe vidjela na listi?  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> ja sam si isto prvo tak mislila ali onda jos uz sve lovljenje ovdje i pracenje na sve strane tko je gdje i u kojem stadiju, jos racunati tjedne trudnoce  Slazem se da se tvoja trudnoca ostvarila u svibnju i sve to stoji, samo kako kaze andream, tak je krenulo pa sam samo tako nastavila. Kad tko objavi betu, tak stavljam.
> ako zelis, ja te prebacim u drugu listu ( tebe ili nekog drugog ) ali nekak mi je vaznije da mi se opce popunjavate ovdje pod trudnicama .)


A je, istina.....ma super ti to još i pohvataš, svaka čast!  :Klap: 
Ma ne trebaš me prebacivat - dobro mi je i u 05-om i u 06-om mjesecu, kao što rekoh - samo da ostanem tamo  :Grin:

----------


## donatela

da javim i ovdje,.*..jutros sam pišala test na 10dnt i to ne prvom jutarnjom i druga crtica se pojavila u roku minute..imam pozitivan test jeeeeee.....*.prestretna sam..sad samo moram cekati betu i moliti se da i dalje sve bude u redu...

----------


## beilana

za *bab* i njenu *snjeguljicu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam se za 9 mj grlite i ljubite

*donatela*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> sandich, a jesi ti sebe vidjela na listi?


juuuhuu! ma ljubim te! :Very Happy: 
ma sada mi nekako to izgleda bliže....pusa

----------


## rozalija

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju malu pahuljicu.

----------


## geceta

Tikice, nadam se da ste okej danas, mislim na tebe cijelo vrijeme
Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~
sejla i kiki, cekamo novosti

----------


## neumorna

Ajme, šokirala me objava o saobraćajki. Užas!!!! Držimo fige da je sve u redu  :Smile: 


Samo da javim, mi imamo srceko  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, Snjeguljica je od sad uz tebe, i ne ide nikud! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnu betu kroz 2 tjedna!  :Very Happy: 
*tikice*, žao mi je, nadam se da je sve u redu! 
*donatela*, čestitam na* +*!!!
*sejla* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Bab, navijam za veeeelllliiiikkkuuuuuu betu..zaslužila si nakon toliko pokušaja :Smile: 
donatela,eto uspjela si naprait test i vidiš kako te obradovao!! čestitam

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab nadam se da je ovaj dobitni  :Smile: 
Neumorna cestitam na malom srculencu!! ;-D

Tikice javi nam kako si, brinemo se...

----------


## geceta

Bravo,neumorna!!! Jedina vijest danas koja me obradovala :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Neumorna, cestitam na vasem malom kuckajucem srcu :Smile: 
Predivno....

----------


## mare41

> *Bab*, Snjeguljica je od sad uz tebe, i ne ide nikud! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnu betu kroz 2 tjedna! 
> *tikice*, žao mi je, nadam se da je sve u redu! 
> *donatela*, čestitam na* +*!!!
> *sejla* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


koristim opciju šverc kad si tako sve divno napisala

----------


## ARIANM

> *Bab*, Snjeguljica je od sad uz tebe, i ne ide nikud! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnu betu kroz 2 tjedna! 
> *tikice*, žao mi je, nadam se da je sve u redu! 
> *donatela*, čestitam na* +*!!!
> *sejla* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem sve  :Smile: 

Meni sutra punkcija i nadam se da će sve ok proči.......

----------


## mari mar

Kiki i Sejla~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Tikice sad čitam i ne mogu vjerovati, ma kako si sada? :Sad: 
nadam se da će sve biti ok s vama i s bebicama držim fige za što brži oporavak od prometne...
šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za hrabre  :Heart:  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Baš gledam listu, ima dosta prvih uspjeha...lijepo vidjeti  :Smile: 

Sutra sam na prvom uzv, jedva čekam

----------


## Argente

*donatela*, ma vidi tebe iz prve, wooow! Čestitam!!
*neumorna*, lijepa vijest  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

(i Argentić će iz prve, vidjet ćeš :Heart: )

----------


## Argente

(mare  :Kiss: )

----------


## mare41

(napišem i onda vidim potpis :Laughing: , sve se to broji :Smile: )

----------


## Argente

(hahaha, a da, mislila sam da k'o prava džomba ništa bez drogica ne brojiš  :Laughing: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme  tikice ....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibr  vibr  ~~~~~~za dvoje  dvi mrve

----------


## Mala Maja

IIIIIIiii objavljujemo jedno veliko junačko srčekooooooooooo  :Heart: , veliki smo 5 mm i trudni 6+1!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

čestitam mala maja, želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

mala maja, čestitam!! 

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ da sve bude ok!

----------


## BillieJean

Mala Maja, čestitam i ovdje!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

MalaMaja i neumorna super za vaša hrabra  :Heart: 
Donatela, bravo za plusić
Mari mar i BillieJean, lijepe duplirajuće bete, juhuuuuuuuu
Svim čekalicama bete puno strpljenja do troznamankaste cifre..

I naravno, našoj tikici da sve prođe u najboljem redu, kao što i sama vidiš, svi mislimo na tebe.....
Pusa svima

----------


## vesnare

draga *tikice* držim ti fige da prođe sve u redu -  :fige:  za oba srčeka, koja su se dobro primila kod mame i bit će to sve OK
*donatela* bravo za plusić, vibram i za veeeeeliku betu
*neumorna* bravo za srčeko
i svim drugim vibre kome je potrebno, nekako sam podbacila s čitanjem dobrih vijesti, čim sam pročitala za tikicu...

----------


## s_iva

Moja druga beta iznosi 100 (prva je na 13 dnt bila 41).
Je li to premalo za 15 dnt?

----------


## mare41

s_iva, bitno je da se uduplala, sad možemo samo čekati slijedeću (nema tu nekih prognoza, znaš i sama...) :Heart:  ja navijam za dalje~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

Donatela čestitam na plusiću  :Klap:  
Sunašce i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~ da je plus trudnoća.
Neumorna  :Klap:  za  :Heart: . 
s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dalje sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## tigrical

> MalaMaja i neumorna super za vaša hrabra 
> Donatela, bravo za plusić
> Mari mar i BillieJean, lijepe duplirajuće bete, juhuuuuuuuu
> Svim čekalicama bete puno strpljenja do troznamankaste cifre..
> 
> I naravno, našoj tikici da sve prođe u najboljem redu, kao što i sama vidiš, svi mislimo na tebe.....
> Pusa svima


Švercam se i potpisujem!

----------


## Kadauna

kuham kavu iako malo zakašnjelu za naše forumašice  :Coffee: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba, a tebi s_iva posebne vibre, lijepo se uduplala, manja tvoja beta je, no bilo je i malih beta koje sada već uvelike hodaju (Ginger  :Heart: )

----------


## neumorna

> mala maja, čestitam!! 
> 
> tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ da sve bude ok!



isto tako i od nas  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

vibrice za s_ivu i posebne za nasu tikicu i njene dvije mrve

----------


## kiki30

sejla,kako je prošao transfer?
ja danas nisam imala transfer,čekamo 5 dan i petak  :Very Happy:  moje tri mrve lijepo napreduju,pa dr. odlučio sačekati blastice

----------


## smj

Drage djevojke,

Pomazite, ima li tko slicno iskustvo.
U petak beta 224, u ponedjeljak 556 (slabo duplanje nakon tri dana), danas 799 (trebala bi biti oko 1000).
Je li kraj ili ima jos nade.
Tko ima slicno iskustvo, neka se javi!

----------


## adria13

smj pogledaj moje bete, isto se nisu duplale baš skroz, pa imam blizance...jedan je malo zaostajao za drugim pa se zato beta nije duplala 100%
ne brini

čestitke na betama, srčekima i ostalima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> Drage djevojke,
> 
> Pomazite, ima li tko slicno iskustvo.
> U petak beta 224, u ponedjeljak 556 (slabo duplanje nakon tri dana), danas 799 (trebala bi biti oko 1000).
> Je li kraj ili ima jos nade.
> Tko ima slicno iskustvo, neka se javi!


Ovdje imaš dobar kalkulator za izračun vremena duplanja:

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php

Meni je ispalo 50h....sutra idem vadit ponovno pa ćemo vidjet...

----------


## donatela

ja sam danas ponovila testic i opet je plusic ali ovaj put puno bolje vidljiva druga crtica i nije sjena nego prava crta skoro pa kao i kontrolna na 11dpt.. :Smile: još 7 dana do bete...

----------


## Inesz

*smj*
naravno da iz takvih beta može sve biti u najboljem redu. moja beta 37 pa 39 se sada guguče i "svađa" se sa igračkama.
istina, nikad se sa betama ne zna. ostaje ti samo čekati. sretno!

t*ikice28*,
drži se.

----------


## Inesz

tikice78,
oprosti krivo sam ti napisala nick.

----------


## Laki

Curke smo da javim, bila danas na 2.UZV nakon pozitivne bete i imamo malo  :Heart:   :Very Happy: 

Sretno svima drage moje i neka vas je što više sa bingo prvim postupcima!

----------


## mostarka86

draga laki, čestitam, eto brace ili seke  :Smile:

----------


## smj

> Ovdje imaš dobar kalkulator za izračun vremena duplanja:
> 
> http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php
> 
> Meni je ispalo 50h....sutra idem vadit ponovno pa ćemo vidjet...




Billie Jean, hvala ti. 
Ispada, kad stavim petak i danasoko 67 h, a kad stavim petak i ponedjeljak 55 h.
Ne znam sto bih mislila...  muci me strah od vanmaternicne ili od spontanog.
Hvala na ohrabrenju.

----------


## smj

> *smj*
> naravno da iz takvih beta može sve biti u najboljem redu. moja beta 37 pa 39 se sada guguče i "svađa" se sa igračkama.
> istina, nikad se sa betama ne zna. ostaje ti samo čekati. sretno!
> 
> t*ikice28*,
> drži se.


inesz, Bog te blagosovio...

----------


## smj

> smj pogledaj moje bete, isto se nisu duplale baš skroz, pa imam blizance...jedan je malo zaostajao za drugim pa se zato beta nije duplala 100%
> ne brini
> 
> čestitke na betama, srčekima i ostalima sretno


Puno hvala Adria, velika mi je utjeha.

Svim srcekima i velikim betama velike cestitke i svako dobro!

----------


## Vrci

Čestitke na betama i srčekima, nadam se da budem i ja uskoro

Krenula sam s gonalima, sad ide veselje...

----------


## legal alien

Tikice78 zelim ti brz oporavak a mrvice su zasticene dobro pa se nadam da nisu nista osjuetile.
Svima cestitke na betama, plusevima a posebno otkucajima. Mogu samo mastati kakav je to osjecaj.
Ja sam danas imala najneugodniju punkciju u ove 3 godine mpo staza. A samo 4 js. Ostatak nisu uspjeli aspirirat jer je jajnik visoko i povise venskog spleta. Sto ce sda biti s tim folikilima? Hice li se sami otpustiti?

----------


## MalaMa

svima ~~~~ za pozitivne bete i kucajuča srčeka, a najviše ~~~~~~~ tikici da sve dobro prođe i brzo se oporavi

----------


## bubiloo

Puno puno ~~~~~~ tikici za što brži oporavak i sigurna sam da su bebice dobro jer su bile na sigurnom kod svoje mamice i da će sve biti u redu 
Svim čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~ da što prije dočekaju pozitivne bete i mala treptajuča  :Heart:

----------


## Mala Maja

Laki za jako i snažno kuckanje wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy: . i nama je termin 2/2013  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Dobro jutro moje rodice. ne znam da li je od ovog vremena ili nervoze što se bliži datum bete, ali ja sam presjedila noć, nisam zaspala ni pola minute, a od jutros idem na posao  :Sad:  
danas je 11 dnt, i dalje bez ijednog simptoma  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mostarka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu, ima i pozitivnih beta bez ijednog simptoma  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

mostarka,maca ti je već sve rekla :fige:  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Corina, Mostarka, Bab puno sreće vama i svima koji čekaju bete, pluseve, otkucaje, rođenje... :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako je tikica  78?

svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

geceta možeš me skinuti sa liste trudnica za svibanj, kiretaža u 8 tt - bligithed ovum. 

Nisam ovih dana u toku događanja ( 3 dana provela u bolnici) čestitam curama na poz. betama, kuckajućim srčekima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete.
tikice želim ti brz oporavak

----------


## milasova8

una99, 
žao mi je jako, šaljem virtualni zagrljaj  :Love: 
drži se.

o Bože pa šta se to dešava?!

----------


## BillieJean

Ja izvadila svoju 3. betu, jer sam se malo brinula što se nije baš skroz poduplala.....prema onom kalklulatoru koji sam stavila stranicu prije, do 2. bete trebalo je 50-ak sati, sada je 48, taman  :Klap:  Sad sam mirnija  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Una99, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Billie Jean, super za betu! Neka i dalje bude sve ok!
Smj - vibre za rast bete
Legal A. - mislim da će folikuli sami popucati, a za tvoje 4 stanice vibram da se oplode
Vrci - u dobrim si rukama, zato ne brini

Svima šaljem vibre za sve što im treba!
Ja popodne vadim betu, jao meni  :cupakosu:

----------


## BillieJean

> Una99, žao mi je 
> Billie Jean, super za betu! Neka i dalje bude sve ok!
> Smj - vibre za rast bete
> Legal A. - mislim da će folikuli sami popucati, a za tvoje 4 stanice vibram da se oplode
> Vrci - u dobrim si rukama, zato ne brini
> 
> Svima šaljem vibre za sve što im treba!
> Ja popodne vadim betu, jao meni


Sve potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju betu  :Smile:

----------


## đerekica

> geceta možeš me skinuti sa liste trudnica za svibanj, kiretaža u 8 tt - bligithed ovum. 
> 
> Nisam ovih dana u toku događanja ( 3 dana provela u bolnici) čestitam curama na poz. betama, kuckajućim srčekima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete.
> tikice želim ti brz oporavak



Ajme pa što je to?? Pa dosta nas je sa tim problemom, pitam se ZAŠTO??? Una žao mi je, znam kako ti je.....joj neopisivo grozno, želim da čim prije odboluješ i kreneš dalje... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## đerekica

Nadam se da je Tikica dobro, da su mrvice dobro, molit ću se za nju...ajoj....svima ostalima želim sve najbolje u koje čemu...znate na kaj mislim :Smile:

----------


## una99

Hvala curke, sad ću se odmoriti do jeseni pa onda opet u novi postupak. 
đerekica najesen se nas dvije vraćamo na listu trudnica  :Smile: 
s_iva ~~~~~~~~~za današnju beturinu

----------


## đerekica

> Hvala curke, sad ću se odmoriti do jeseni pa onda opet u novi postupak. 
> đerekica najesen se nas dvije vraćamo na listu trudnica 
> s_iva ~~~~~~~~~za današnju beturinu


Una99 tako jeeee :Very Happy:  i idemo na školsku T do kraja... :Klap: 
I sve ostale cure koje su doživjele što i mi...spomenut ću svoju dragu MURY... :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

una :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

drage moje.. suze mi teku dok čitam koliko ste mislile ne mene.. beskrajno vam hvala..
posljednja tri dana su mi bila najgora u životu..bolovi su bili nesnosni nisam spavala tri noći, a ne mogu popiti ništa zbog bebica..jučer sam se na kraju i tako rasplakala jer me uhvatila panika da šta sad ako još ni s bebicama ne bude ok.. ne znam da bi mogla psihički podnijeti još i kiretažu.. bojim se jako se bojim.. 
valjda će mi Bog ostaviti bar jedno zlato da ugledam idući tjedan bar jedno srčeko ..trebala sam u ponedjeljak ići u Zg na uzv ali ne mogu fizički podnijeti put buduči jedva i do toaleta dodjem.. tak da ću ići u svom gradu kod nekoga čim budem mogla ..ljubim vas sve predivne ste ..

----------


## nati

> drage moje.. suze mi teku dok čitam koliko ste mislile ne mene.. beskrajno vam hvala..
> posljednja tri dana su mi bila najgora u životu..bolovi su bili nesnosni nisam spavala tri noći, a ne mogu popiti ništa zbog bebica..jučer sam se na kraju i tako rasplakala jer me uhvatila panika da šta sad ako još ni s bebicama ne bude ok.. ne znam da bi mogla psihički podnijeti još i kiretažu.. bojim se jako se bojim.. 
> valjda će mi Bog ostaviti bar jedno zlato da ugledam idući tjedan bar jedno srčeko ..trebala sam u ponedjeljak ići u Zg na uzv ali ne mogu fizički podnijeti put buduči jedva i do toaleta dodjem.. tak da ću ići u svom gradu kod nekoga čim budem mogla ..ljubim vas sve predivne ste ..


tikice drži se .............uskoro ćeš vidjeti  :Heart:   :Heart:  i brojat tt............................

----------


## milasova8

tikica,hrabrice, molim se da su mrvice još s tobom,znam da jesu, moraju bit...
samo se ti oporavi i neka ti dan kad ćeš ići na UZV bude toliko sretan da zaboraviš svu patnju i bol koju si osjetila ovih dana..grlim te

----------


## lasta

Draga Tikice78 sve što loše krene mora dobro završiti(kaže osoba koja je pala sa motora a sada se bori sa ovom mrvicom da ti napišem ovaj post).

vibram da sve bude dobro

----------


## geceta

Drago mi je da se lasta javila  :Smile:  zato, tikice, saljem ti jedne roze naocale da nam mislis pozitivno. izdrzi samo bolove  :Sad: 

una, zao mi je  :Sad:  u utorak ide nova lista pa te micem s liste trudnica s velikom tugom. grlim!

----------


## kiki30

una,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
tikice,drži nam se,brzo nam se oporavi.puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dva hrabra srčeka

----------


## žužy

samo da pošaljem veliku pusu tikici njenim malim mrvama  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

joj stvarno ste me ganule do suza.. lasta hvala ti na ovim riječima..
ma biti će sve ok mora! znate vi mene .. držim se hrabro.. nekako zbilja se nadam jer valjda bi me nešto boljelo i valjda bi prokrvarila da nešto nije u redu.. možda griješim ali to me drži zasad..
i sad da zavibram za Bab i njenu pahuljicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima ostalima šaljem ogromne puse i vibre za sve što trebate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

Drage moje suborke mislim na vas sve! Istina, nisam aktivna na forumu kao prije, jednostavno nisam u tom filmu, a i ne stignem pored svih obveza... Ja sam obavila pretrage koje sam trebala nakon nesupjelog ICSI, sve ok i sad samo  :Cekam:  do FET-a.

Svim trudnicama čestitke, čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tikica78*  :Love:   :Love:  drži se!

*mare41*, *Cana73*, *gaceta*  :Shy kiss: 

Svima vrući pozdrav iz Sarajeva  :Bye:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> geceta možeš me skinuti sa liste trudnica za svibanj, kiretaža u 8 tt - bligithed ovum. 
> 
> Nisam ovih dana u toku događanja ( 3 dana provela u bolnici) čestitam curama na poz. betama, kuckajućim srčekima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete.
> tikice želim ti brz oporavak


Unice zao mi je, i meni danas bila kiretaza  :Sad: 
Drzi mi se draga, sljedeci postupak je nas  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme, pisem sa mob-a i sad tek vidim da nam se Tikica javila..
Draga drzi se ti nama, jaka si i hrabra a tako ce i tvoje Mrvice vidjet ces  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

tikice draga, čuvaj nam se, pazi se ovih dana, miruj i na sljedećem UZV će i dalje srčeko kucati  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Una99 tako jeeee i idemo na školsku T do kraja...
> I sve ostale cure koje su doživjele što i mi...spomenut ću svoju dragu MURY...


A ja???? Hocu i ja s vama najesen  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Tikice draga...
Ja još ne mogu vjerovat šta vas je snašlo...ali vidim ja da si ti jedna hrabra mlada žena i da si puna optimizma...tako i treba.
I tvoje bebice to osjete i znaju da im je mjesto kraj Mame Lavice.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći uzv

Bubi i Una...drž'te se drage cure...nije to lako psihički ali mi to MOŽEMO!!!!!!!

Ljubim vas sve

----------


## mare41

Bab, kiss
Brunaaaa, javi se češće :Smile: 
s_iva, čekamo te i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

*una* suosjećam (imala blighted ovum, ali nisam išla na kiretažu, već čekala da samo ode i tako je i bilo) šaljem virtualni zagrljaj i sigurno će nakon toga uspjeti, mora :Taps: 
*tikice* čekam nestrpljivo tvoj uzv i držim fige za obje mrvice :Heart:  :Heart:  i da se što prije oporaviš od svega

----------


## Konfuzija

Drage sve, čitam i smišljam koju lijepu riječ za vas, ali mi se nameće misao kako smo ponekad bespomoćne u ovomu svemu i bez obzira što učinile sudbina ili slučaj jednostavno hoće drugačije. I onda padneš i grcaš, pa na kraju ustaneš i ideš dalje, i svaki put kad padneš, padneš sve dublje, ali ustaneš još jača. A najljepše u svemu je da ne odustaneš jer imaš vjeru i cilj.

Pa bih citirala ovdje Miroslava Antića, koji kaže: "Zamisli da si sova i dužnost ti je da žmuriš i da se bojiš svetlosti.
A ti se čvrsto zarekneš i hipnotišeš sunce."

Mislim na vas i želim vam da budete jake, a isto želim i sebi. Čekam punkciju u nedjelju.  :Smile:

----------


## una99

bubi pa naravno da ćeš i ti sa nama......... :Shy kiss: 
konfuzija  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i bezbolnu aspiraciju
bab ~~~~~~~za beturinu
corina ~~~~~za dobitni 6 mj.

----------


## mare41

Konfuzija :Heart: , nice, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nedjelju!
s_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Curke, ako mi zbog prejake reakcije jajnika prekinu stimulaciju, da li se to što imam ipak mora punktirati?

L je rekao da ako mi buknu jajnici ne možemo nastaviti, i da se on toliko folikula ne bi usudio punktirati bez anestezije, i trebala bih u bolnicu. Jel to znači da se i u slučaju prekida stimulacije mora sve to punktirati?

----------


## sejla

Curke, evo da vam se javim od domeka, jucer doputovali iz Praga  :Smile:  danas mi je 2dnt, i imam jednu lijepu mrvu  :Very Happy:  betu trebam vadit 9.7. Svima  :Kiss:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> bubi pa naravno da ćeš i ti sa nama.........
> konfuzija  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i bezbolnu aspiraciju
> bab ~~~~~~~za beturinu
> corina ~~~~~za dobitni 6 mj.


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~ za sejlu

Moja jučerašnja beta na 17 dnt je 265 (15 dnt bila je 100). Lijepo se poduplala, ali ipak me brine jer vidim da puno trudnoća sa niskom početnom betom ne završi dobro. Ali, tu ionako ništa ne možemo, nego kako dragi Bog da!

----------


## milasova8

Sejla neka beta 9.7.potvrdi trudnocu :Smile: 
Sretno draga!!!!
S_iva vibram da sve bude ok..mora bit :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

bab, sejla za ogromne beturine!~~~~~~~~
konfuzija za bezbolnu punkciju~~~~~~~
vrci~~~~~~~~~~da sve prođe bez komplikacija...... :fige: 
Una99 za jesen i bingo~~~~~~~~~
s_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za optimizam!
Tikice za što brži oporavak~~~~~~~~~ i da na uzv prokucaju tvoja dva  borca  :Heart:  :Heart:  
ti si naša hrabrica i mora sve biti u redu......... :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

s_iva ma ne brini se beta ti je prekrasna za jednu malu bebicu.. uživaj u svojoj trudnoći i nek ti bude sretno do kraja!
Una nisam te ni zagrlila :Love: 
sejla predivno ! nek se mrva čvrsto primi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i za sve ostale moje hrabrice čekalice postupka da vam vrijem brzo prođe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

> geceta možeš me skinuti sa liste trudnica za svibanj, kiretaža u 8 tt - bligithed ovum. 
> 
> Nisam ovih dana u toku događanja ( 3 dana provela u bolnici) čestitam curama na poz. betama, kuckajućim srčekima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete.
> tikice želim ti brz oporavak


una big hug :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja vam se pridružujem  :Smile:  danas transfer dvije blastice  :Very Happy:  sada opet čekanje i vađenje bete na petak 13.-ma ja sam sigurna da će bit sretan dan!!!

----------


## lovekd

kiki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek petak 13 bude najsretniji  :Very Happy:  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice   nasa   napravi ti uzv  u  svome gradu  a  zg  ostavi za drugi put  , cuvaj se sada,  
drzi se  .....mrve  su sigurno dobro  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiki nek ti daj "baksuz" dan bude najsretniji.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

s_iva, kad je slijedeća beta? u ponedjeljak? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam puno na vibricama!!!! Sretno svima, a sad naročito tikici78, za dva mala srčeka ispod maminog!

----------


## tikica78

cure moje naručila sam se tek za petak za uzv.. ići ću privatno u mom gradu ne mogu fizički sad putovati do Zg.
tad ću biti točno 7tjedana, malo je dugo za čekati ali mislim da će se onda sve lijepo vidjeti.. a brzo će proći ti dani..

----------


## milasova8

Tikice,tak je najbolje napravit sve doma..
Zelim ti beskrajno mnogo srece u petak!!
obradovat ce te dva mala kuckajuca srca :Smile:

----------


## kitty

tikice78, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv i  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Bab, sejla, kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme do bete što brže prođe i da betice budu ooogromne!
Konfuzija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju i dobre js!
una99, Bubimitka81  :Love: 
s_iva bravo za duplanje  :Klap: !

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje, moja beta je 3, 5  :Sad:  
opet ćorak!
svima ostalima želim puno sreće, da je imate više od mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mostarka draga :Love:  jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  nemoj odustati.. možda da promjeniš kliniku?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mostarka*, draga, zao mi je...  :Love: 
Izgleda da sa endometriozom nekad treba malo vise pokusaja, ali ti si mlada i hrabra i sigurna sam da ces se boriti i uspjeti!  :Heart:

----------


## sljeme

mostarka, žao mi je  :Sad: 
tikica, vjerujem da će sve biti ok, tvoje sam postove baš dugo pratila i neopisivo sam sretna i želim ti sve naj naj, drži se  :Heart: 

ja vadim betu u srijedu... ako je dočekam  :Cekam:

----------


## mari mar

mostarka jako mi je žao... :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

Mostarka   :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

> mostarka draga jako mi je žao nemoj odustati.. možda da promjeniš kliniku?


ma razmišljala sam o pragu, neka od one dvije klinike, ali to je još uvijek samo moje razmišljanje...




> *Mostarka*, draga, zao mi je... 
> Izgleda da sa endometriozom nekad treba malo vise pokusaja, ali ti si mlada i hrabra i sigurna sam da ces se boriti i uspjeti!


hvala draga...najviše me plaši što mi se opet endometrioza vrača, tako da se baš bojim. a glupi jajovodi bez funkcije, pa se plašim prirodno i pokušavati, zbog vanmaterične...

hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## anaši1507

Draga MOSTARKA stvarno mi je žao :'(  
Jel ista znas o klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu?

----------


## s_iva

> s_iva, kad je slijedeća beta? u ponedjeljak? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mare, tek u srijedu.

Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak 13.-ti
Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pregled i  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Mostarka  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

s-iva puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
ja brojim tek prvi dan i već mi dosta čekanja  :Smile: 
sljeme za betu u srijedu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

curke i dečki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam već trebaju

----------


## tikki

Mi smo otišli na produženi vikend i malo odmaknuti se od svega (barem se ja trudim odmaknuti, ali kad me utrići 3x dnevmo podsjećaju + fraxiparin 1x dnevo nije baš lako). Od simptoma veliko ništa na 7dnt.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## kitty

evo i nas sa uzva-a... imamo jedno malo  :Heart: !!! joj, tako sam sretna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikki

Predivno Kitty! Čestitam na  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

Kitty čestitam na  :Heart: .  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

Kitty čestitam na srčeku!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

dobar dan curice moje...nisam se javljala dugo jer nisam imala mogučnost se prijaviti...

*tikice* šokirala sam se od tvoje vijesti i nesreće,al vidim da se oporavljaš i presretna sam,a u tom ti sigurno pomaže i tvoje duplo pojačanje-bit će to sve prekrasno na kraju,vidjeti češ

čestitam svim curama na pozitivnim betama,glasnim srčekima...prekrasno nešto :Heart: 

i velika pusa i zagrljaj svima kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo,al vjrujem da vaša beba samo što vas nije izabrala :Love: 

ja sam vadila betu 17dnt i bila je 416,zatim 19dnt 1010...u p9nedjeljak sam naručena kod dr i cure moje...umirem od straha...prestrašno...do jučer me žigalo doljeu jajnicima  a danas ništa...umrijet ću do ponedjeljka :drama: 
kako ste se vi osječale dok ste čekale,jeste i vi bile isprepadane???

pusa svima

----------


## kiki30

bebolinko,čestitam na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko!!
a to je normalno,uvijek nešto čekaš u strahu,prvo punkciju,pa transfer,betu,ultrazvuk 1. pa 2. .. probaj se opustiti,beta je super i bit će sve u redu!!

----------


## ARIANM

Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudnicama,da sve bude školski i dosadno,čekalicama bete da čim prije prođe vrijeme i za visoke bete,tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i čekalicama koječega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni danas bio transfer jedne osmostanične mrvice...beta 6.7.

----------


## bebolinko

> bebolinko,čestitam na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko!!
> a to je normalno,uvijek nešto čekaš u strahu,prvo punkciju,pa transfer,betu,ultrazvuk 1. pa 2. .. probaj se opustiti,beta je super i bit će sve u redu!!


 :Love: hvala ti kiki,cmook
vjerojatno na sve nas ovi silni postupci ostave traga...pa uvijek nešto se bojiš...strepiš...nekako mi bilo lakše jučer kad me boluckalo pa se nešto događalo,hehe
sad sam drmnula apaurin :Mljac:  da me malo opusti...

----------


## kiki30

arianm,bravo za malu mrvicu,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
bebolinko,samo pomalo..kad budeš vidjela srčeko,malo ćeš se smiriti..bit će opet strah od sljedećeg ultrazvuka ali manji(barem je meni tako bilo)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

kiki nadam se :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 hvalaaaa,a ti vadiš betu na moj ročkas,nek je visokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa do neba  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Svim curama puno strpljenja na čekanju bete....ja sam jedna od čekalica...a curama koje nisu uspjele želim da budete i dalje hrabre i krenete dalje....ljubim vas sve... :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

> Kiki30 hvalaaaa,a ti vadiš betu na moj ročkas,nek je visokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa do neba


o,onda to mora bit sretan dan!!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bebilinko cestitke na beti,odlicna je!!
Kitty,srceko malo..prekrasno!! Uzivajte..
Svima kojima treba saljem bezbroj pozitivnih vibrica..

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebilinko cestitke na beti,odlicna je!!
> Kitty,srceko malo..prekrasno!! Uzivajte..
> Svima kojima treba saljem bezbroj pozitivnih vibrica..


hvala milasova :Heart: 
znaš kako to kod nas ide-kad prođe jedna faza bojimo se druge i tako do kraja...
ja tebi želim jednu dosadnu i zdravu trudnoču i prije 10mj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  kisssss

----------


## vesnare

*Kitty* čestitam na srčeku :Heart: 
*bebolino* bit će srčeko sutra - držim fige :Yes: 
svim čekalicama bete šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~
*mostarka* baš mi je žao :Love:  ne daj se, nema odustajanja

----------


## tikica78

bebolinko predivno čestitam za betu! vjerujem da te strah uzv a zamisli kak je meni.. nekon nesrece samo dragi Bog će odlučiti jel moja mala srčeka kucaju ili ne..
kitty draga srčeko malo radi zanči prešla si još jednu stepenicu i to veliku prema uspjehu, nek ti bude sve naj do kraja!

svim čekalicama bete a vidim ima vas puno šaljem hrpe sretnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bebolinko za hrabro malo srce sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

meni još 3 dana do bete....jedva cekam...

----------


## đerekica

> A ja???? Hocu i ja s vama najesen


Bubimitka81 naravno i ti ćeš sa nama i sve ostale cure koje čekaju jesen... :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## mostarka86

> Bubimitka81 naravno i ti ćeš sa nama i sve ostale cure koje čekaju jesen...


ima nas još  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

tikice78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mala hrabra srčeka!
donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu!
bebolinko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
kiki30, ARIANM i ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam 2ww što brže prođe i da bete budu školski ogromne!
cure čekalice jeseni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu i plodnu jesen!

tužnicama  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Ne stignem vas pratiti, koliko vas ima

Želim puno sreće curama u postupku i koje čekaju betu. I veeeliki zagrljaj onima koje čekaju jesen

Kod mene ide sve polako i oprezno, već sam 5 dana na samo jednom gonalu.. ne znam da li sam čitala da je netko morao ići tako oprezno

----------


## žužy

> ima nas još


i ja! i ja! :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

> tikice78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mala hrabra srčeka!
> donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu!
> bebolinko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
> kiki30, ARIANM i ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam 2ww što brže prođe i da bete budu školski ogromne!
> cure čekalice jeseni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu i plodnu jesen!
> 
> tužnicama



joj sto volim kad netko ovako sve lijepo napise pa se mogu prosvercati.
dodala bi samo cestitke tebi kitty  :Klap: 

e da, moja beta 09.07. a do tada  :štrika:  ili mozda bolje  :psiholog:

----------


## magi7

> joj sto volim kad netko ovako sve lijepo napise pa se mogu prosvercati.
> dodala bi samo cestitke tebi kitty 
> 
> e da, moja beta 09.07. a do tada  ili mozda bolje


Potpisujem i nadam se legal da će ovaj put biti sve dobro do kraja

----------


## Bluebella

curke.. imam jedno pitanje.

na internetu sam našla tekst u kojem piše da LH trakice mogu ukazati na trudnoću prije testa, pa sam jučer 6dnt napravila jednu i bila je negativna.
danas 7dnt sam ponovila i bila je pozitivna, odmah sam napravila i test za trudnoću (nije bio prvi jutarnji urin)  i imao je jako blijedu drugu liniju. mislila sam da mi se pričinjava, ali i moj dragi ju je vidio (nisam mu prije ukazala na crtu niti šta znaći).

dali je tko od vas uz pomoć LH trkaice otkrio trudnoću prije testa?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam čitala o tome, i jedna cura je radila usporedbu...lh trakica joj je bila skroz pozitivna tek kad je test za trudnoću bio blijed. Hormoni jesu slični i moguće je, ali ne mora biti sigurno

No mislim da je kod tebe to točno  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Cure, evo da se i ovdje javim, 22.06. sam imala transfer jedne 5-stanične točkice i čekam betu 13.07. Za sada mi samo vrijeme jako sporo prolazi, drugih simptoma nemam.

----------


## kameleon

svima želim puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba!!!
kiki 30, dino84,donatela sretno do kraja, čini mi se da ćete vas tri među trudnice!!!  :Smile: 
puno puno sreće i svima ostalima, baš me veseli šta ima puno lijepih beta i  :Heart: ...neka se tako i nastavi!!  :Very Happy: 
i još  :Love:  svim hrabricama i skupite snage za dalje!!!                                                                                                          
''Nada se ne zadovoljava malim postignućima jer je odavno primijetila da i najdulji put počinje jednim korakom.''

----------


## Konfuzija

Javljam da je punkcija savršeno prošla... Ja sam živi demanti one "Drugs don't work" i ovim putem izjavljujem da obožavam anesteziologe u mojoj klinici. Lijevi mi je jajnik bio malo srameči pa su ga morali dobrano pritisnuti, ali me stvarno ništa nije boljelo.
Dobila sam 6 jajnih stanica, embriolog reče da je sve u redu i sad čekamo transfer i polako pripremamo arsenal lijekova.
Za sve punkcije, bete,  :Heart:  i uzv-e ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

Konfuzija, super za nadrogiranu punkciju,a za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:

----------


## mari mar

> curke.. imam jedno pitanje.
> 
> na internetu sam našla tekst u kojem piše da LH trakice mogu ukazati na trudnoću prije testa, pa sam jučer 6dnt napravila jednu i bila je negativna.
> danas 7dnt sam ponovila i bila je pozitivna, odmah sam napravila i test za trudnoću (nije bio prvi jutarnji urin)  i imao je jako blijedu drugu liniju. mislila sam da mi se pričinjava, ali i moj dragi ju je vidio (nisam mu prije ukazala na crtu niti šta znaći).
> 
> dali je tko od vas uz pomoć LH trkaice otkrio trudnoću prije testa?


ja sam radila LH u isto vrijeme kad i dva testa na trudnoću jer sam htjela vidjeti da li će i ona biti poz. jer sam negdje i ja pročitala da može pokazati i lh-trakica.....ali nisam ga radila tako rano.....
navijam da ti test za trudnoću bude pozitivan!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> ja sam radila LH u isto vrijeme kad i dva testa na trudnoću jer sam htjela vidjeti da li će i ona biti poz. jer sam negdje i ja pročitala da može pokazati i lh-trakica.....ali nisam ga radila tako rano.....
> navijam da ti test za trudnoću bude pozitivan!!


i jesu ti bile pozitivne lh trakice?

----------


## Bab

BB, jesi ponavljala danas testiće???
Vjerujem da jesi  :Wink: ... i kakvo je stanje???

Ja jaaaaakooooo navijam da su one blijede i ne baš tako blijede crtice najava dolaska jedne ili dvije praške bebice...

a ja sam inače svaku svoju trudnoću do sada skužila po lh trakicama...tako da mislim da je to to !!!
Šta si rekla, jesi dobivala kakve boostere nakon et-a???
Ako nisi to je vjerojatno onda BINGO !!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

a ja i moja Snjeguljica brojimo danas 7 dnt...još toliko pa ćemo sve znati

pusa curke i dečki :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Bab... hvala ti za info  :Smile:  to je to što mi je trebalo.. da znam da su nekom pozitivne lh trakice najavile trudnoću  :Smile:  baš mi je i kolegica s posla isto rekla, oba puta su joj bile pozitivne 9dnt i oba puta je bila trudna..

nisam primila boostere.

dali češ ti ovaj put raditi LH trakice ili baš čekaš betu 03/07

----------


## Bluebella

zaboravila sam napisati da je danas LH trakica opet bila pozitivna, za trudnoću nisam radila.

----------


## Bab

Ma nema na čemu...jedino vodi računa da bi ti lh trebao biti fuuuul pozitivan, da bi značio trudnoću...tak je meni objasnio biolog...i kod mene je uvijek tako i bilo...sve one svijetlije crtice su se pokazale ko ćorak.
Kad planiraš vadit ß???

a ja poznavajući sebe ću vrlo brzo počet namakat testiće..raznih vrsta...cerek...
ma nemrem ja izdržat ta 2 tjedna, nema šanse.
Jedino kaj bum sad ipak pričekala bar do 10 dnt s obzirom da je krio u pitanju i da je moja mrvica bila petostanična na et-u...
kako god bilo- ja zadovoljna da smo i do tud dogurali :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

crtica nije bila jaka kao i kontrolna al se lijepo vidjela.... nije da sam naginjala testić po svim kutevima da bi ju ugledala  :Grin: 
a betu... nemam pojma.... vidjet ću kaj će testići za trudnoću pokazati... ako bude lijepo pozitivan onda čekam kak mi je doktorica rekla 04/07, a ako ne onda ću ranije da se riješim utrića...

ista sam kao i ti... ne mogu ja to dočekati ..... to je predugo........

----------


## mare41

(Bab, spomenula sam BBelli na Češkoj da samo ti tako rano radiš testiće :Smile: )
za obje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> (Bab, spomenula sam BBelli na Češkoj da samo ti tako rano radiš testiće)
> za obje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


mare.. nanjušile smo se mi već  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

joooooj, sad ću ispast neka bedača  :Sad: 
al kaj kad je to jače od mene...znam da nije u redu...ali...uvijek taj ALI !!!!!

----------


## mare41

(ma kaj god :Smile: , lako namakat svaki dan poz.testiće :Smile: )

----------


## Bluebella

> joooooj, sad ću ispast neka bedača 
> al kaj kad je to jače od mene...znam da nije u redu...ali...uvijek taj ALI !!!!!


zakaj bedača ...  kad sam ugledala tvoj post pomislila sam napokon netko kao ja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

aj sad mi je malo lakše... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Ko želi-nek nam se pridruži na oproštajno kavi za dragu marival http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61783-N...VAL-%28/page36

----------


## tikica78

evo i mene ..još jedna koja je od 9dpt namakala trakice..
ali moram reći da su moje trakice od prve do zadnje bila ultra tamne testne crte , dan prije testa 12dpt je bila tamno ljubičasta i pojavila se skoro pa i prije kontrolne.. i onda napravila testić za t. koji je pokazao laganu crtu , a drugi dan sam napravila onog svemirka digitalnog taj je odmah izbacio +
želim i svima vama isto! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
iako znate i same da je to jedan korak naprijed.. ja u petak imam uzv..tad ću sve znati..

----------


## Bluebella

> evo i mene ..još jedna koja je od 9dpt namakala trakice..
> ali moram reći da su moje trakice od prve do zadnje bila ultra tamne testne crte , dan prije testa 12dpt je bila tamno ljubičasta i pojavila se skoro pa i prije kontrolne.. i onda napravila testić za t. koji je pokazao laganu crtu , a drugi dan sam napravila onog svemirka digitalnog taj je odmah izbacio +
> želim i svima vama isto! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> iako znate i same da je to jedan korak naprijed.. ja u petak imam uzv..tad ću sve znati..


meni se čini da sam ih ja ipak prerano radila... nisam još našla da ih je netko 7 i 8 dnt radio  :Embarassed: 
za prekosutra sam si pripremila onaj test na kojem piše ili pregnanat ili not pregnanat tako da nema zabune dali je crta bila tamna ili svijetla  :Smile: 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj uzv ... da sve bude ok na kraju i da se mrve čvrsto drže  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti Bluebella.. i tebi za testić nek bude pregnant! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mare41 škicnula sam ovo vezano za marival.. nisam je poznavala ali srce mi puca.. i ja sam jedna od onih koje je majka mlada napustila zbog raka dojke.. teško je čitati to a da suze ne teku..majka koja neće vidjeti svoje dijete kako raste.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

tikica :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> hvala ti Bluebella.. i tebi za testić nek bude pregnant! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> mare41 škicnula sam ovo vezano za marival.. nisam je poznavala ali srce mi puca.. i ja sam jedna od onih koje je majka mlada napustila zbog raka dojke.. teško je čitati to a da suze ne teku..majka koja neće vidjeti svoje dijete kako raste..


tikica  :Love: 
totalno znam kako ti je.. i moja je umrla, prije 3 god na moj rođendan, iznenada od srčanog, 48god je imala.
ne mogu zamisliti trenutak kada ću jednog dana imati djecu a da ona nije pored mene....

----------


## tikica78

meni je bilo 15 kad je moja umrla , a tata mi je umro kad sam bila 3g...
teško je osobito sad u ovakvim trenucima kad trebaš nekog svog da ti pomogne da te shvati.. mamu nitko ne može zamjeniti..

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (16)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
maca papucarica (drilling)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 srčeka na UZVu
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF)
smj
bebolinko

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
14.6. MajaPOP – vijesti??
kika222 (SD)~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je iscjedak zapravo implantacija
27.6. donatela (Ri,1.IVF+)
CorinaII (CITO, sek)
30.6. tikki (FET), M@tt (IVFc)
2.7. Mary123
3.7. Bab (sek ICSI)
4.7. bluebella (PFC, PICSI+)
Tomek1221
anaši1507
6.7. ARIANM (Vg,IVF)
9.7. legal alien (IVF, Petrova?), sejla (Prag)
13.7. kiki30 (IVF,Ri), dino84 (IVF Ri)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
konfuzija (IVF,Petrova)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
zar nema ni jedne??

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Vrci ( 1.IVF,IVFc)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

6.mjesec: prava ovčica, mufloncic, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), tantolina, corina
7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), olivera, geceta (VV), kameleon
8. mjesec: strategija
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice UZVa, bete, et-a, punkcije 

 Sućut i najdublje žaljenje obitelji, prijateljima i svima koje je marival na ikoji način svojom dobrotom dotakla. Nisam je poznavala ali sigurna sam da je bila jako dobra osoba prema svim riječima o njoj. Laka joj zemljica...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

:Love:  svima, nekako mi je takav plačljiv dan, nemojte još i vi tuliti tu sa mnom

----------


## Kadauna

*Bluebella*, ja sam rano testirala i jako rano su mi testovi na trudnoću i LH trakice bile pozitivne, rekla bih isto negdje 11. dan od punkcije ako ne i ranije..... samo je jedan test dugo bio negativan LOL pa sam si ja utuvila u glavu da je to od HCG boostera koji sam dobila na dan transfera, no nije nego se tako nagovijestila naša K. SRETNO i vrlo tiho već čestitam na trudnoći. Sram bilo naš HZZO, naše Ministarstvo, našeg Ostojića i naše sramežljive i šutljive liječnike koji su konkretno tebe "otjerale" na liječenje u CZ. 

*Bab*, sve znaš, veliki dio foruma nestrpljivo isčekuje rezultate ovog tvog postupka  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

a ovo s *Marival*......  :Crying or Very sad:   hvala Mare na postanju poziva za "kavu", na ovaj način bar možemo pomoći njezinima. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61783-N...=1#post2171622

Cure, Bluebella, Tikica, :Love:  uf kako ste me rasplakale..................

----------


## Bab

Bella, Tikice...uf cure drage...grlim jako :Smile: 

Draga Kadauna...sve znam i hvala za sve tvoje lijepe riječi...koje već duuuugooooo dolaze od tebe... ja se nekako bojim da ću razočarati i tebe i sebe a bome i ostatak foruma... ne znam zašto, ali nekako mislim da nema šanse da baš ja budem TA sretnica kojoj bi uspio krio postupak kad i sa svježim i prekrasnim embrijima nismo do sada imali sreće...ali na svašta sam već navikla pa ću i ovo podnjeti hrabro.

Hvala Mare za "kavu"...rado ću se odazvat pa bar da malčice pomognemo njenim dečkima :Sad: 

Tikice...čekam taj petak ko ozebli sunce( da ne velim nekaj drugo :Smile:  ) i znam da ćemo čuti prekrasne vijesti i da će u tvom potpisu osvanuti dva mala crvena srčeka :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

s_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(jel sutra?)

----------


## s_iva

Je Mare, sutra popodne.  :Cekam: 
Je li moguće da sam trudna a da nemam ni jedan jedini simptom???

Tikice  :Love: 
Uvijek se rastužim na priče o odrastanju bez roditelja. Imam takav slučaj u obitelji i znam koliko je djeci teško.

Marival  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bab

iva, naravno da je moguće... 

želim veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliiiiiikuuuuu ß sutra !!!!!

----------


## geceta

> a ovo s *Marival*......   hvala Mare na postanju poziva za "kavu", na ovaj način bar možemo pomoći njezinima. 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61783-N...=1#post2171622


nadam se da ce svaka od nas danas, sutra "popiti" tu kavu

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, ja sam rano testirala i jako rano su mi testovi na trudnoću i LH trakice bile pozitivne, rekla bih isto negdje 11. dan od punkcije ako ne i ranije..... samo je jedan test dugo bio negativan LOL pa sam si ja utuvila u glavu da je to od HCG boostera koji sam dobila na dan transfera, no nije nego se tako nagovijestila naša K. SRETNO i vrlo tiho već čestitam na trudnoći. Sram bilo naš HZZO, naše Ministarstvo, našeg Ostojića i naše sramežljive i šutljive liječnike koji su konkretno tebe "otjerale" na liječenje u CZ.


baš me vesele ovi postovi sa LH trakicama danas  :Very Happy: 

a što se našeg HZZO-a tiče,,, stvarno ih sram bilo! 
Za ministra već imam jedan mail spreman sa svim troškovima PFC-a, ne očekujem ništa, samo nek vidi koliko to košta u inozemstvu pa nek dva puta razmisli kod donošenja zakona, al čekam da prvo pročita ove sve mailove što su mu slani preko produženog vikenda  :Grin:  .. sutra mu pošaljem  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> nadam se da ce svaka od nas danas, sutra "popiti" tu kavu


I ja se nadam.. Jutros sam u jednom dahu čitala cijeli taj pdf i preplakala.. Još sam pod dojmom..  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bluebella, Tikica  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

iva naravno da je moguće evo gle govori ti jedna trudnica sa dvije bebice pod srcem još uvijek bez simptoma :Smile: 
Bab ne gubimo nadu.. moramo vjerovati da si baš TA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bluebella sutra ponovi trakicu ispada da one zbilja prije detektiraju trudnoću nego test..

cure hvala za podršku , teško je bez mame uvijek ja sam imala sreću da sam imala predivnu baku koja me odgojila , a mama me naučila jedno :"budi hrabra " i takva i jesam .. :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

tikica,za lijepe vijesti s ultrazvuka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab,vjerujem da si baš ti ta sretnica zato maloj snjeguljici puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
donatela,za sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bebolinko,kako je prošao ultrazvuk??
svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Joj drage moje,ja sam neki dan pregledavala forum i bas naisla na marival i njen pdf- ajme majko!!
sutra i ja pijem tu kavu..
Tikica,BBela,hrabrice moje zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta- tezak put ste prosle.
Bab draga,vjerujem da je eskimic se izborio za sviojemjesto narednih 8,5 mj..

----------


## tikki

Ja sam ovaj postupak isto pratila s LH trakicama od 7dnt i do danas (10dnt) se nije pojavila nikakva izražena druga crta da mi barem ulije malo nade  :Sad:  još nije krenuo spoting, to mi se čini kao jedini dobar simptom u cijelom ovom postupku... betu ću vaditi u petak, ako M ne krene prije. Ne mogu opet podnjeti 0, ovoje prvi puta da čekam do kad mi je doktor rekao da čekam.

----------


## tikica78

joj tikki baš sam danas mislila gdje si ..mila ne gubi nadu još..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## tikki

Još se držim, makar imam neke grčeve kao da ću svaki tren procuriti (tješim se da je tako bilo i u onom postupku kad smo skoooro uspjeli)  :Smile:  ma, najgore mi je kad vidim tu nadu u očima MM i kad se sjetim njegovog glasa kad podigne nalaz bete i zove me i kaže 'opet 0'.

----------


## mari mar

> i jesu ti bile pozitivne lh trakice?


da bila lh-trakica pozitivna na 14dnt....

----------


## mari mar

> Još se držim, makar imam neke grčeve kao da ću svaki tren procuriti (tješim se da je tako bilo i u onom postupku kad smo skoooro uspjeli)  ma, najgore mi je kad vidim tu nadu u očima MM i kad se sjetim njegovog glasa kad podigne nalaz bete i zove me i kaže 'opet 0'.


drži se i dalje i bit će beta troznamenkasta!! :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tikki drži se!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Dobro vam jutro drage moje! Iskoristit ću priliku da vam skuham  :Coffee: , čaj, topli napitak bilo koje vrste, kako kome paše ovih dana.
Meni moj ness još leži ovako rano, stoga živili  :Smile: 
Moram se i tu pohvaliti, jučer smo vidjeli i čuli naše kuckajuće srculence i teško skidamo osmijeh sa lica  :Zaljubljen: 
Nadam se da će nas sreća pratit i dalje, i svima koji čekaju tu sreću želim da što prije dožive taj nezaboravan osjećaj!

----------


## kiki30

maca,hvala na kavici..i čestitam na srečeku  :Very Happy: 
meni danas 5dnt,jučer me trbuh boli ko pred stvari i to dosta danas ništa..simptomi nula!ma mislim da ću za par dana ipak pišnut koji testić..
donatela~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu danas!!!
tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu lijepu beticu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maco čestitam na srčeku, prekrasno  :Very Happy: 

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

maca papucarica, bravo za malo  :Heart: !
donatela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u petak!

----------


## tikki

Maco hvala na toplom čaju, ja uživam u brusnici  :Smile: 
Čestitam na kuckajućem srcu i ~~~~~~~~~~ da ti osmjeh ne siđe nikad s lica  :Smile: 
Kiki ~~~~~~ da su to oni "dobri" grčevi jer bebolinko traži mjesto  :Smile: 

Meni danas 10dnt, još nema spotinga... LH trakica i dalje samo svjetla druga crtica, ništa spektakularno.

----------


## Bab

Maco,,
bravo za malo srčeko...uf...kak je to krasan osjećaj vidjet tu dragocjenu točkicu na ekranu

Kiki, i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su to dobri grčevi i da se tvoja bebica ukopava kod tebe :Smile: 

Tikki moja, polako...daj svojim mrvicama šansu...nekak mi se čini ko da si potonula... jako mislim na tebe :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

A cure, šta vi mislite jel bi ja mogla vadit ß na 10 dnt???
Moja mrvica je na et-u bila petostanična...nekak mi se više ne da s tim utričima gnjavit...na poslu mi teško s tim, sve mi curi...ma fuj...
u subotu mi lab ne radi, znači trebala bi čekat ponedjeljak a to mi nekak predugo?!

Hvala :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

meni danas 9dnt test negativan, a LH trakica ima drugu crticu ali svijetliju od jučerašnje....
izludit će me ovo čekanje!

Bab meni isto pada na pamet vaditi krv na 10dnt.... ako je tad 0 nema šanse da bude nekaj na kraju....

----------


## mare41

BBella, isti test kao jučer?

----------


## tikica78

uh curke svašta ste nam danas napisale..
tikki još nema predaje ~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiki tvoji bolovi na 4dpt su odličan znak..
Bab ne znam možda bolje da čekaš ponedjeljak a dotad se zabavljaš trakicama i sl..
bluebella joj..vibram da se ipak minus pretvori u plus ~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> BBella, isti test kao jučer?


isti test.... 7 i 8dnt pozitivan... a danas isto pozitivan ali skorz blijeda crta... jučerašnja je bila tamnija... nemam pojma kak sad to!

----------


## Gabi25

Cure LH trakica je pozitivna tek kad je ona test crtica *ista ili jača od kontrolne*, ne kao kod testova na trudnoću kada bilo kakva crtica označava trudnoću tj. pozitivan test.

Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

Evo da javim nesto lijepo od mene...moja beta danas na *18 dnt iznosi 4916,6* presretna sam i još nemogu vjerovati.... :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prvi uzv je zakazan za sljedeci tjedan.... i nadam se da ce i dalje bit sve ok...

----------


## mare41

donatela, čestitam!!!!
draga s_iva, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Super Donatela! Beta ti je mrak!  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

*Donatela* da i ovdje  :Very Happy:  za tvoju prekrasnu betu

----------


## lasta

Bab i onda beta bude mala pa se sva jos vise bediras,cekaj ponedjeljak.
Bbella vibre
Tikki vibre
Donatela i Maca cestitke
 svim drugim cekalicama saljemo vibrice i pozitivne misli, ja i ova mala mrvica-dao Bog pa sve vi pisale sa jednom rukom,a drugom bebu njunjale :fige:

----------


## sejla

> meni danas 9dnt test negativan, a LH trakica ima drugu crticu ali svijetliju od jučerašnje....
> izludit će me ovo čekanje!
> 
> Bab meni isto pada na pamet vaditi krv na 10dnt.... ako je tad 0 nema šanse da bude nekaj na kraju....


Draga Bluebella držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja si jučer kupila testić, ali neću prije vikenda isprobavat, danas mi 7dnt.....
kiki, Bab, tikki i svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
novim trudnicama čestitke!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Donatela čestitam!

----------


## tetadoktor

Donatela bravo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

*Donatela* čestitam na tvojoj beti.....prekrasna je...meni je danas 9dnt....neznam šta da radim...dali da za vikend popiškim jedan test...jooo...sva sam van sebe jer sam danas probudila sa dva prištića na licu...a inače ih dobijem pred vješticu..jeli to vještica najavljuje svoj dolazak ili???? :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Donatela....jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
baš krasna ß...

čestitam !!!

----------


## BillieJean

Donatela, čestitam, prekrasna beta!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

donatela, bravo, bravo!!!

----------


## Snekica

donatela, bravo!!! Čestitam, draga, TRUDNA SI!!!  :Very Happy:  Čestitke i za Rijeku!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Donatela ajme koliko ih je  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Donatela baš velika beta! super super! :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

donetela, bravo za betu  :Very Happy: !

----------


## milasova8

donatela, čestitam na predivnoj beti :Smile:  želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja

----------


## M@tt

Donatela čestitam i ovdje... Uživaj

----------


## žužy

čestitam donateli šaljem puno pozitive svim curama u iščekivanju  :Heart:

----------


## Konfuzija

Bravo za Donatelu!  :Smile: 
Testovi su napast. U prošlom postupku sam piškila 9. dnt blastociste i testna crtica je bila svakome nevidljiva osim meni, pa sam već mislila da haluciniram i oprostila se sa svime. Međutim, 12. dnt beta je bila uvjerljivih 600 i nešto.
Ovoga puta neću piškiti barem do 12. dana.

Moja dva astronauta teleportirana danas, službeno se prebrojavamo 11.7. (a neslužbeno - vidjet ćemo).

----------


## s_iva

Moja beta je danas 2840.  :Zaljubljen: 
Nije kao donatelina, ali mene veseli.
Prije 6 dana bila je 265.

----------


## Sonja29

> Moja beta je danas 2840. 
> Nije kao donatelina, ali mene veseli.
> Prije 6 dana bila je 265.


iva to je super beta! Čestitam i želim ti mirnu i laganu trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

s_iva i donatela čestitam vam od srca i uživajte u trudnoćama i iščekivanjima uzv-a prateći sve simptome, čekanju pokretanja bebica.... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

s_iva :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> Moja beta je danas 2840. 
> Nije kao donatelina, ali mene veseli.
> Prije 6 dana bila je 265.


odlična beta!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Matko

Cure hvala na odgovorima,znaci femarski IVF je ipak moguć.
vidimo se krajem 9 mj.Do tada vam zelim mnogo Pozzzzizivnih betaaaaa,sreće,zadovoljstva i ljubavi :Very Happy: .

----------


## donatela

iva beta ti je super...cestitam od srca!!!! :Smile:  :D

----------


## Argente

donatela, s_iva, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

s_iva,super beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

donatela :Very Happy: 
iva :Very Happy: 
jupiiiiiiiii za pozitivne bete, još vam držim fige i za srčeko i neka bude sve 5 do kraja!

----------


## tikki

Iva, super beta!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam ipak danas jutros piškila po testiću i nažalost -  :Sad:  mislim da bi se 12dnt (bile su smrznute blastice 5 dan) već vidjelo, zar ne? Doduše, išla sam piškiti u pola 1 i u 3 po noći, a test sam radila u 6 ujutro... 
Vidjet ćemo sutra što će beta presuditi... temperatura mi je još visoka (iako mi i pod utrićima redovito padne pred mengu), i ovo mi je za sada najduži ciklus- 31. mi je dan (osim onog kad sam ostala T). Tko će dočekati sutra?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki meni to cesto piskenje dobro zvuci, nadam se da testic laze...
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikki

Ma i meni to piškenje tako često dobro zvuči, i još jedan simptom koji sam primjetila je često podrigivanje zadnja 3 dana (čini mi se da je tako bilo i onda u 12 mjesecu)... ali jaaako me strah da se moja psiha igra sa mnom zbig velike želje. Pogotovo jel testić ne pokazuje baš ništa.

----------


## kiki30

tiki,nadamo se da je test u krivu  :Smile: 
i ako kad ti kasni M na prirodnom ciklusu tj.Fet-u mislim da je to dobar znak!!

----------


## bebolinko

cure,da se  javim i  na ovu temu sa grcem u stomaku.

beta na 17dnt=416.10
19dnt=1013
i jucer ponovno izvadim betu i bila mi je 27dnt=5855

uf malo sam zabrinuta,nije bas velika za taj dan,sto mi vi kazete?uh...

----------


## milasova8

bebolinko,jesi bila na UZV?

----------


## milasova8

tikki,da je ovo bio lažno negativni test,i da ugledaš veliku betu :Smile:  od srca

----------


## s_iva

> cure,da se javim i na ovu temu sa grcem u stomaku.
> 
> beta na 17dnt=416.10
> 19dnt=1013
> i jucer ponovno izvadim betu i bila mi je 27dnt=5855
> 
> uf malo sam zabrinuta,nije bas velika za taj dan,sto mi vi kazete?uh...


*Bebolinko*, mislim da se beta iznad 2000 ne uduplava brzinom kao do te vrijednosti nego sporije, tako da mi se tvoja beta čini ok. 

*Tikki*, nadamo se da je testić pogriješio.

Cure, hvala na podršci, divne ste  :Heart:

----------


## olivera

evo da vam se javim na ovom topiću, opet tu pripadam  :Yes: 
čitam šta se dešavalo dok me nije bilo, još ću morati malo studirati jer vas je puno koje se javljate
ukratko želim sreću svima koje čekaju, tješim sve koje nisu uspjele ovaj put, držite se drage moje
meni je trebao veći odmor od svega ovog da se saberem i skupim snagu za dalje tako da sam izbjegavala biti tu
evo dogovorila sam 4.7.prvi uzv za sekundarni tako da svečano objavljujem da mm i ja krećemo  :Bouncing:

----------


## beilana

*tikki*, draga, prvo, previše si piškila prije testa, i koncentracija nije bila dovoljna, drugo, tvoji smrzlići su malo lijeni pa su se malo kasnije primili za svoju mamicu, i uživaju, treće kažeš visoka temp, M nemaš, piškiš cijelu noć, podrigavaš...jel da nabrajam više? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a sad trk raskapat po smeću, možda se kaj na testu pojavilo. meni se kod biokemijske prije 3 mjeseca druga crta pokazala nakon skoro sat vremena, al ja uvijek rastavim test, i onda tek vidiš koliko dugo treba testiću da boja skroz prođe na drugu stranu, ja kad god sam piškila, tek nakon 10min mi je boja počela uopće reagirat i prelazit na drugu stranu

----------


## beilana

i da, sutra sam na VV-u, nadam se da ciste nema više, da je endometrij dovoljno tanak i da napokon krečemo u dobitni postupak  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## krol

Smijem li i ja ovde....ja navikao pisati na Ceskoj.....prekjuce 12 dnt beta 135,3 danas 387,9- nakon toliko godina borbe da bi se steklo punoljetstvo......

----------


## Bubimitka81

Krol dobro nam došao  :Smile: 

He he, mene baš vesele buduće tatice na forumu  :Very Happy: 

I čestitam na beti i želim vam najljepšu moguću trudnoću do kraja....

----------


## beilana

> Smijem li i ja ovde....ja navikao pisati na Ceskoj.....prekjuce 12 dnt beta 135,3 danas 387,9- nakon toliko godina borbe da bi se steklo punoljetstvo......


nekim čudom sam ujutro pročitala cijeli post, iako na Češku nejdem nikada, i baš sam cijeli dan vesela. bitno je nikad ne odustati, *čestitam vam na uspjehu*, i želim divnu bebicu koja će svojim roditeljima ispuniti ono prazno mjesto u srcima

----------


## mare41

krol, čestitam i ovdje! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

krol,čestitke !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

krol...čestitke tebi i tvojoj krolici

baš je krasno pročitati kad Maratonci uspiju u borbi...
Uživajte...

----------


## mare41

e da, da nadopunim krola-to je FET trudnoća, kojih kod nas nema u zadnje 3 godine, a nisu još ni na vidiku, nek se srame šta su napravili od nas u zadnje 3 godine!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

moram još poslati posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu Tikicu i njene bebe !!!

Neka te sutra dočeka najljepša slikica na ekranu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> moram još poslati posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu Tikicu i njene bebe !!!
> 
> Neka te sutra dočeka najljepša slikica na ekranu


debelo potpisujem i dodajem da za 5 dana očekujemo još jednu maratonsku betu :Smile: 
krol čestitam i ovdje :Smile: 
tikki još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i ostale čekalice

----------


## Bab

draga moja, ako si mislila na moju betu onda nemoj niš očekivati...ja sam svoj postupak neću reć oplakala jer se ovaj put nisam ničemu niti nadala, ali za mene je ova priča gotova.
jučer sam radila testić  i na njemu je jedno veliko, debelo ništa...tako da...ipak ću čekati mjesec zaljubljenih pa okušati svoju sreću...
a do tada mozak na pašu, more, sunce i baš me briga za i za folikulometrije i endometrije i ostale "ije" :Undecided:

----------


## kiki30

Bab,pa šta nisi malo rano radila testić? mislim da još priča nije gotova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tikica,za sutrašnji ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> draga moja, ako si mislila na moju betu onda nemoj niš očekivati...ja sam svoj postupak neću reć oplakala jer se ovaj put nisam ničemu niti nadala, ali za mene je ova priča gotova.
> jučer sam radila testić  i na njemu je jedno veliko, debelo ništa...tako da...ipak ću čekati mjesec zaljubljenih pa okušati svoju sreću...
> a do tada mozak na pašu, more, sunce i baš me briga za i za folikulometrije i endometrije i ostale "ije"


Bab.. draga.. ja sam svoje jučer oplakala, i onda sam dala dragom sve testove i lh trakice da sakrije od mene jer se samo mučim s njima. također i kartice i novce da nebi otišla betu vaditi.
test ću raditi tek u nedjelju 13dnt. mislim da ako ovaj postupak ne uspije neću više nikada raditi testove i lh trakice tako rano... samo me izbedira.

tebi želim da se odmoriš i uživaš preko ljeta, a kad skupiš snage želim ti puno sreće da bude i uspješno  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

a kiki, ne znam ni sama...možda i jesam, al sam računala da bi se bar neka sjena trebala vidjet...

et je bio 3 dan od odmrzavanja i mrvica je imala 5 stanica... nisam ni sama pametna...
danas mi je 32 dc i M je već trebala doći( ciklusi su mi oko 29-31 dan), ali opet odmrzavanje je bilo 15.06. pa ako taj dan uzmem kao O i od toga brojim 14 dana, onda bi M trebala stići sutra...
ma kako god bilo- sve prihvaćam...i ne bediram se

BB, tebi želim jedno veliko iznenađenje u nedjelju...da svi padnemo na dupe kad nam javiš vesele vijesti :Smile: 

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## beilana

*bab*, _lup-lup_ po prstekima, pa danas ti je tek 9dnt, čak i ja vidim da je to prerano ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je i tvoja mrvičica snjeguljčica lijena pa ne želi mami pokazat da je tu
*bluebella*  :Laughing:  pazi pa izvadiš betu ''na veresiju'' hahaha

joj, najbolje mi je kaj vas ja kudim, ja mislim da ću ja od 1dnt piškit testiće

----------


## Bluebella

*Bab* .. pa ti si isto na 9dnt piškila test i zbedirala se..... ma neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. kaj ti je!!! nemoj se na mene ugledati!
ako pogledaš post od *Krol* oni su tek 11dnt imali jedva pozitivnu crtu nakon FET-a morule. ne se bedirati  :oklagija: 

*beliana* i to mi je padalo na pamet... al mislim da bi me tamo u polklinici samo blijedo pogledali  :Laughing:  nemam sad ništa više.... ni novaca ni kartica ni testova... svaki dan mi dragi daje 30 za ručak na poslu... tak da nemam kuna za testove  :Grin:

----------


## beilana

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  ja bi ga pokradala, kunu po kunu, dvije dvije, i jedan dan bez gableca i evo ti testa  :Laughing:  ajme, grozna sam

----------


## Bab

BB, ja sam piškila  8 dnt popodne, ali to je skoro pa isto...ma baš me briga za sve...prošli put kad sam bila trudna sam imala već blijedi plusić 7 dnt, ali ok et je bio 4 dan i bile su 2 morule i 1 skoro blastica.
ak do subote ne procurim onda bum se mooooždaaaaaaa i ponadala nečemu, ali onak skroz potiho, u sebi...

a ova logika od TM mi se baš sviđa, samo kaj si ja mislim da bi to trebala na sebi trajno primjenit. hihihi...pa bi se možda izvukla iz minusa...sorry na off topic :Undecided:

----------


## kiki30

nije 9. nego čak 8dnt  :Smile:  Bab,draga znam da je teško ovo isčekivanje,ali pričekaj još koji dan..
bluebela,ja sam skroz drugačija,meni mm ide kupit testove a ja neću da pišnem haha

----------


## Mary123

Drage moje ne predajte se tako brzo i tako lako....*Bab* još se štošta da promjeniti....meni je danas 10 dnt i u velikoj sam odluci napraviti test ili ne....beta mi pada na ponedjeljak al ću je vaditi u utotak...grrr...jedan dan duže za čekanje....al šta možemo...moramo biti hrabre jer mi jedine prolazimo kroz sve to...držite mi se... :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> a ova logika od TM mi se baš sviđa, samo kaj si ja mislim da bi to trebala na sebi trajno primjenit. hihihi...pa bi se možda izvukla iz minusa...sorry na off topic


LOL.... meni u banci zabranjen minus... ja potpisala. a karticu imam od dragog i on kontrolira troškove jer ja trošim na štikle i haljine do beskonačnosti...

ovo je bio zadnji off topic ...  :Embarassed:  neću više!

----------


## mare41

(al štikle su ti lijepe, evo neću ni ja više off :Smile: )

----------


## Sonja29

a ja ću vas sve po prstičima za te rane testove :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

joj joj prerani testići ovdje vidim.. dobiti ćete po guzama..
hvala vam za vibrice za sutra, ja se nadam da ću bar jednu malu hrabru zvjezdicu ugledati sutra kako kucka.. :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

tikica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno pozitivnih vibri za sutra i za mala srčeka!!

Bab, BBella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan ishod i velike bete..

Drage moje,ja izgleda već sad moram ostavljat sa strane da ne bankrotiram na testovima  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

ja sam rekla sama sebi da više nikad neću uzimati one testiće sa net-a jer ih u tom paketu bude puuunooo i onda ja ne znam bit normalna... a kao inače znam, hm...  :Undecided:   :Wink: 

joj, baš sam danas neka cmoljasta...baš se mrzim kas sam tak sva keljava...
Tikice, ti imaš zadatak sutra me izvuć iz ovog stanja, jasno?????

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice da nam sutra javiš za dva mala hrabra srčeka kako kuckaju  :Smile: 

ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## tikica78

> ja sam rekla sama sebi da više nikad neću uzimati one testiće sa net-a jer ih u tom paketu bude puuunooo i onda ja ne znam bit normalna... a kao inače znam, hm...  
> 
> joj, baš sam danas neka cmoljasta...baš se mrzim kas sam tak sva keljava...
> Tikice, ti imaš zadatak sutra me izvuć iz ovog stanja, jasno?????


naravno! to i planiram!  :Laughing: 
dakle ako sam ja bezsimptomuša nakon stravične prometne trudna sve ćete biti!!!

----------


## tikki

Tikica ja ti jako, iz sveg srca, držim  :fige:  za dva mala kuckajuća  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Kad ideš na pregled?

----------


## tikica78

tikki pa sutra..vidiš da moram Bab razveseliti :Smile:

----------


## geceta

tikice, dosla sam samo zavibrati malo za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
ja vam drage moje iskreno razmisljam o tome da se maknem s foruma, opterete me neke vijesti i jednostavno sve previse uzimam k srcu. ako mi ti sutra ne doneses vijest o dva srceka, odmah odlazim

----------


## Sonja29

tikice znamo da je sutra ali treba to izdržati dok se ne javiš!! vidiš da smo ko kvočke :Smile: ))))

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure sorry na ovakvom upadu..
Hitno za prijateljicu trebam one vaginalete što Luči daje (natri tetraborat) do ponedjeljka...
Ako je netko tamo kod njega ovih dana i vraća se za Osijek, a voljan ih je kupiti bila bih mu stvarno zahvalna da ih donese  :Smile: 
U ljekarni su ih voljni poslati poštom, ali kažu da bi po ovim temperaturama njoj stigla tekućina jer bi se otopile...
Tnx

----------


## s_iva

Draga *tikice*  :fige:  za sutra

----------


## mari mar

tikice za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za dva hrabra borca !! :Smile:

----------


## tikki

> tikice znamo da je sutra ali treba to izdržati dok se ne javiš!! vidiš da smo ko kvočke))))


Točno sam na to mislila  :Smile:  Pa znamo da je sutra, ali i ovak cijeli dan na poslu virkam kaj je novo na forumu, da se barem vremenski znam orjentirati  :Smile: 

Ja krv vadim ujutro, rezultati u 15 sati... spotinga i dalje nema. Sad me počelo brinuti kaj ako se nešto drugo zakompliciralo, ako bude biokemijska ili opet kiretaža...  ma da samo znate cure kakve mi se misli motaju po glavi.

----------


## bubiloo

Draga tikice ~~~~~~~ za sutra i za dva hrabra  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

> Točno sam na to mislila  Pa znamo da je sutra, ali i ovak cijeli dan na poslu virkam kaj je novo na forumu, da se barem vremenski znam orjentirati 
> 
> Ja krv vadim ujutro, rezultati u 15 sati... spotinga i dalje nema. Sad me počelo brinuti kaj ako se nešto drugo zakompliciralo, ako bude biokemijska ili opet kiretaža...  ma da samo znate cure kakve mi se misli motaju po glavi.


Draga samo hrabro....nemoj misliti unaprijed...biti će sve ok...sam neka beta bude troznamenkasta...sretno draga...očekujemo lijepe vijesti....drži se...i meni svašta prolazi kroz glavu jer mi je ovo prvi postupak...

----------


## tikica78

ma sutra u 9h sam naručena.. javim vam se ja brzo..hvala vam na vibricama ljubim vas sve!
tikki za tebe sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bubi joj ja ne znam nikoga.. trebao je ići mm poslovno, ali ne ide ipak zbog uzv..

----------


## ARIANM

Tikice78 sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kitty

tikice78 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Tikki mogu zamisliti sta ti se mota po glavi, zaokupiraj si misli s necim, knjigu u ruke, sta god... Zelim ti najljepsu betu sutra i da nas razveselis sve skupa.. Samo hrabro i pozitivno  :Smile: 


Tikice i tebi da sutra bude veseli dan kao i ostatak trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Tikica sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Tikki i tebi za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

> bebolinko,jesi bila na UZV?


jesam *milasova* bila sam i dr je vidio gv i rekao da je to u redu za taj period

----------


## bebolinko

> *Bebolinko*, mislim da se beta iznad 2000 ne uduplava brzinom kao do te vrijednosti nego sporije, tako da mi se tvoja beta čini ok. 
> 
> *Tikki*, nadamo se da je testić pogriješio.
> 
> Cure, hvala na podršci, divne ste


hvala ti na odgovoru...treba čekati uzv,nema druge  :Wink:

----------


## luci07

*tikica,* sretno sutra!  :fige:  za srčeka! Ja isto sutra u 9 imam uzv na kojem trebamo čuti srce!

*tikki,* draga moja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ do neba da nam sutra u 3 javiš sretnu vijest!!

----------


## bebolinko

> *tikica,* sretno sutra!  za srčeka! Ja isto sutra u 9 imam uzv na kojem trebamo čuti srce!
> 
> *tikki,* draga moja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ do neba da nam sutra u 3 javiš sretnu vijest!!


prošvercat ću se i ja uz ove tvoje lijeeepe želje!!!!

cure,tko je ono rekao da je ovo godina tikica  :Wink: -sretnoooooooooooooooo

----------


## bebolinko

*luci07* i tebiiiii puno sreće i da čuješ sutra najljepši zvuk na svijetu!
mene isto čeka uskoro uzv

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *luci07* i tebiiiii puno sreće i da čuješ sutra najljepši zvuk na svijetu!
> mene isto čeka uskoro uzv


Potpisujem  :Very Happy: 

Bem ti, morat ću promijeniti ime čim prije  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, ne vjerujem da ću uspjeti do nedjelje na net zato vas bodrim samo u mislima!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najdivnije vijesti!

----------


## lasta

samo da vas pozdravim i da pošaljem kolektivne vibrice za srćeka i beturine do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bab :oklagija:  ja sam imala blasticu i na 14-ti dan beta je bila 217,a testić mi je pokazao minus(onda misli kolika bi mi beta bila 9,10 ili12 dan). Ja vjerujem u uspavanu ljepoticu istu kao moju :Zaljubljen:

----------


## luci07

> *luci07* i tebiiiii puno sreće i da čuješ sutra najljepši zvuk na svijetu!
> mene isto čeka uskoro uzv


Hvala! Malo sam  :scared: !

----------


## geceta

Tikice, sretno sutra! za dva vesela srceka
Tikki, za beturinu sutra!
M@tt, prosim jednu troznamenkastu prekosutra!!
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje zaboravih

----------


## bebolinko

> Hvala! Malo sam !


ufff ne moraš mi govoriti,znaaam kako ti jeee :cupakosu:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, prosim jednu troznamenkastu prekosutra!!


Geceta beta će biti u ponedjeljak jer ako i odemo vadit sutra, rezultate čemo dobiti tek u ponedjeljak. Tako da će u nedjelju pasti jedan test tek tolko da se pripremimo za ponedjeljak.... 

Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

> tikice, dosla sam samo zavibrati malo za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> ja vam drage moje iskreno razmisljam o tome da se maknem s foruma, opterete me neke vijesti i jednostavno sve previse uzimam k srcu. ako mi ti sutra ne doneses vijest o dva srceka, odmah odlazim


geceta, znam kako ti je  :Love: 
i ja sam sve rijeđe tu baš iz tog razloga. malo vas škicnem, ali teško mi je čitat tužne vijesti. čini mi se da manje mislim o svemu tome ako ne visim na forumu svaki dan.

drži se!!

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,moje odbrojavanje je gotovo  :Sad: 
beskrajno sam tužna,razočarana,ma neznam kamo bi sama sa sobom od boli...
tikice,tikki za lijepe vijesti ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> drage moje,moje odbrojavanje je gotovo 
> beskrajno sam tužna,razočarana,ma neznam kamo bi sama sa sobom od boli...
> tikice,tikki za lijepe vijesti ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kiki zašto? Šta se desilo, pa vidim u potpisu da ti je beta tek 13.7.

----------


## luci07

*kiki30,* žao mi je! Drži se! :Love:

----------


## kiki30

a m@tt,moja vještica stigla na vrijeme,ni minut ne kasni  :Sad:  
vama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu 
joj,neznam šta dalje,ni kud dalje...

----------


## MALIANĐEO

tikice, luci07 želim vam osmjeh od uha do uha i pokoju suzu radosnicu kad čujete ta mala i hrabra srčeka, jer ja imam u pon uzv i mislim da ću plakati ko rosna godina kad čujem to srce ispod moga....
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da javiš i ti sretnu vijest.....
m@tt i vama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beturinuuuuu
a svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bilo šta što čekaju, ne stignem pratiti sve pa vam sreču želim ovako.....
hip hip - HURAAAAA :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> a m@tt,moja vještica stigla na vrijeme,ni minut ne kasni  
> vama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu 
> joj,neznam šta dalje,ni kud dalje...


Ajoj baš mi je žao.... :Sad:  :Love:  Drži se...

hvala svima na vibricama ali ne znam baš dal će biti šta od tog. Draga nema ni najmanji mogući simptom, jučer mi rekla da ima osječaj kao pred M.  :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

> Ajoj baš mi je žao.... Drži se...
> 
> hvala svima na vibricama ali ne znam baš dal će biti šta od tog. Draga nema ni najmanji mogući simptom, jučer mi rekla da ima osječaj kao pred M.


matt meni kad su govorile trudnice da su imale osjecaj kao da ce dobiti "m" mislila sam si-ma nema sanse,ne moze to biti isti osjecaj!
medutim sad ovaj dobitni postupak 3 dana sam bila na rubu suza jer je osjecaj istiiii-stalno sam bila na wc,ujutro se budila gledajuci da mi nije po krevetu..jel...
tako da bit ce to super,ne brinite  :Wink:

----------


## bebolinko

> a m@tt,moja vještica stigla na vrijeme,ni minut ne kasni  
> vama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu 
> joj,neznam šta dalje,ni kud dalje...


srce moje,nemam rijeci kojom biti opisala kako mi je zao cuti ovako nesto...uskoro ce mila moja sve ovo biti iza nas i imat ces i ti svoju strucu u rukama i veliko iskustvo iza sebe koje ces dijeeliti sa drugima!!!
sad pomalo otuguj i onda lagano u planiranje sljedeceg koraka...uskoro ce biti dobitni :Love:

----------


## tikki

> drage moje,moje odbrojavanje je gotovo 
> beskrajno sam tužna,razočarana,ma neznam kamo bi sama sa sobom od boli...
> tikice,tikki za lijepe vijesti ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Draga kiki30 grlim te jako!  :Love:  tako me rastužila ova tvoja vijest...  :Sad:  nadam se da ćete skupiti snage za dalje i da nema predaje! 

Ja jutros radila testic, 13dnt i minus... Beta će oko 15h bojim se samo potvrditi neizbježno.

----------


## milasova8

kiki30 , neizmjerno mi je žao..  :Crying or Very sad: 
tikki :Love: 
stvarno ovakve vijesti deprimirju totalno,jako sam tužna drage moje suborke :Sad: 

tikice jedva čekam da me razveseliš barem malo :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
hrabra mala srčeka su tu! :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

tikica!!!!! hrabrice male, neka su se one lijepo ugnjezdile i neka rastu još 7-8 mjeseci!!
stvarno predivna vijest,draga čestitam!!

----------


## strategija

Tikice nisam ni sumnjala da će biti drugačije! Bravo za mrvice :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
> cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
> hrabra mala srčeka su tu!


 :Klap:  Bravo za male hrabre mrvice i jaku mamu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
> cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
> hrabra mala srčeka su tu!


Ma znala sam, bravo za male borce, presretna sam zbog vas  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

bravo, tikica!!!!!

----------


## bebolinko

tikiceeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  divno!!!cestitam ti i da znas da si zasluzila svu srecu ovog svijeta!!!
neka trudnocA bude uredna i skolska!!!!!!od  :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Bravo Tikiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 neizmjerno mi je žao,grlim jako  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
> cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
> hrabra mala srčeka su tu!


Eto vidiš sam ti rekao da če sve biti u redu??  :Smile:  bravooooo!!! valjda je sad konačno to to... Uživaj

----------


## lovekd

Tikice, bravo za hrabra mala  :Heart:  Sretno dalje i da sve bude ok!

Kiki....  :Love:  .... žao mi je...drži se....

----------


## tikki

Tikice, meni si zaista uljepšala dan! Bravo za male hrabre zvjezdice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Heart:  držim fige da sve bude školski do kraja. Uživaj u svakom danu trudnoće draga, zaslužila si!

----------


## eva133

*tikice* čestitam. Ovi će biti mali borci i izboriti se do kraja.

*kiki* šta je bilo. Još je rano da odustaješ. Beta ti je tek za 2 tjedna. Izdrži još malo.

----------


## luci07

Bravo, tikice!!!! :Very Happy: 

Mi isto imamo srčeko!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubiloo

Tikice čestitam!!!!! Ove vjesti su mi stvarno uljepšale dan!!
Znala sam da će se hrabra mala  :Heart:  :Heart:  izboriti i da su se čvrsto primila za svoju mamicu i da su na sigurnom!  :Very Happy: 
Želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## Maybe baby

Bravo tikica!!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Luci bravo!  :Very Happy:  čestitam na  :Heart:  !

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  hvala ti,draga,sto si nam srcekima uljepsala dan  :Smile:  toooooo! Cestitam!!! ;* onda ostajem jos malo na forumu

----------


## geceta

Kikica,znas da nam je svima zao ali vi cete to morati isplakato i sigurna sam,vec sutra planirati novi postupak jer mi ne odustajemo tako lako,zar ne? Drzi se  :Love: 
Jooooj M@tt,pa kak cete izdrzati???a ne imanje simptoma je samo pozitiva :Smile:  ja vjerujem u Vas kao sto sam vjerovala u tikicu da je to to
tikki,ish ish s losim mislima :p cekamo vijesti

----------


## bebolinko

> Bravo, tikice!!!!
> 
> Mi isto imamo srčeko!!


cestitkeeeee!!!

----------


## geceta

I sad tek vidim! Bravo i za luci i jedno malo srceko!!

----------


## Bab

Tikice, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Ajme...ovo sam čekala danima... nemaš pojma kolko si me razveselila
BRAVO, BRAVO za obadva mala srčeka i za mamu Lavicu.

Luci i tebi naravno čestitam na vašem srčeku.

cure, želim vam prekrasne trudnoće.

Kiki, žao mi je ako je to zbilja prava vještica došla...isplači se i onda jednom opet u borbu...

tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu danas...odmah nam javi !!!

pusa svima

----------


## tikica78

kiki moja ... :Love: 
nemoj nikada odustati.. molim te draga..
geceta moja ostaješ znači  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

hvala vam :Love:  ja nisam mogla to prihvatiti i išla pišnut testić koji je mm kupio jer je bio siguran u ovaj uspjeh i opet minus i minus..nisam mu još ni rekla,neznam kako..  :Sad: 
Tikice,tako mi je drago zbog tebe,čestitam od srca!!!
tikki,nadam se da će beta ipak bit drugačija...

----------


## tigrical

> Tikice, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Ajme...ovo sam čekala danima... nemaš pojma kolko si me razveselila
> BRAVO, BRAVO za obadva mala srčeka i za mamu Lavicu.
> 
> Luci i tebi naravno čestitam na vašem srčeku.
> 
> cure, želim vam prekrasne trudnoće.
> 
> Kiki, žao mi je ako je to zbilja prava vještica došla...isplači se i onda jednom opet u borbu...
> ...


Sve je rečeno, samo potpis!!!

----------


## mari mar

Luci bravo! :Heart: 
Kiki30 žao mi je, ali samo hrabro dalje.......

Tikice ma vjerovala sam ja,  :Heart:  :Heart:  pravi borci kao i njihova mama!!!!!!!! :Sing:

----------


## dea84

evo da ohrabrim sve cure s mojom dijagnozom
ostala sam prirodno trudna  :Very Happy: 
jučer potvrđeno 6tt
čuda jednostavno postoje  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

> Tikice, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Ajme...ovo sam čekala danima... nemaš pojma kolko si me razveselila
> BRAVO, BRAVO za obadva mala srčeka i za mamu Lavicu.
> 
> Luci i tebi naravno čestitam na vašem srčeku.
> 
> cure, želim vam prekrasne trudnoće.
> 
> Kiki, žao mi je ako je to zbilja prava vještica došla...isplači se i onda jednom opet u borbu...
> ...


Potpisujem

----------


## geceta

> evo da ohrabrim sve cure s mojom dijagnozom
> ostala sam prirodno trudna 
> jučer potvrđeno 6tt
> čuda jednostavno postoje


cestitam ti!!! krasna vijest  :Smile:  tako cu i ja jednog dana  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Tikice, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Ajme...ovo sam čekala danima... nemaš pojma kolko si me razveselila
> BRAVO, BRAVO za obadva mala srčeka i za mamu Lavicu.
> 
> Luci i tebi naravno čestitam na vašem srčeku.
> 
> cure, želim vam prekrasne trudnoće.
> 
> Kiki, žao mi je ako je to zbilja prava vještica došla...isplači se i onda jednom opet u borbu...
> ...


*x
*dea čestitam!

----------


## tantolina

Tikica i Luci sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> evo da ohrabrim sve cure s mojom dijagnozom
> ostala sam prirodno trudna 
> jučer potvrđeno 6tt
> čuda jednostavno postoje


kako se ja uvijek razveselim na ovakvu vijest! čestitam draga! :Very Happy: 

tikki se nije još javila?
m@tt , Bab sad vaše bete na sunce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Dea - čestitam na prekrasnim vijestima...

Tikice, ja sam ipak odlučila pričekati sa svojom betom...
ako ne procurim onda ću ju vadit u utorak, a ako procurim vjerojatno ni neću.
Za vikend ću pišnut neki testić pa ćemo vidjet...

----------


## tetadoktor

čestitam svim trudnicama, a svim suborkama, hrabricama, tužnicama, čekalicama i svi ma ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

Dea čestitke.....

----------


## tikki

Cure... mi smo opet dobili jednu veliku 0.  :Sad: 
Uf, čovjek bi pomislio da s vremenom manje boli... ali svaki put stane neka knedla u grlu.

----------


## Bab

o Tikki draga, užasno mi je žao :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
i definitivno ne boli manje...ja sam fakat tu maratonka ali svaki neuspjeh boli...čak možda i više nego oni prvi neuspjesi jer mi uvijek prolzi kroz glavu da li ćemo ikad uspjeti ili ne ?!

Drž' mi se draga :Sad:

----------


## luci07

> Cure... mi smo opet dobili jednu veliku 0. 
> Uf, čovjek bi pomislio da s vremenom manje boli... ali svaki put stane neka knedla u grlu.


Jako, jako mi je žao! :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

tikki, teško je i samo pročitati ovako nešto a kamoli to sve proživljavati :Sad:  
jako,jako mi je žao,ne znam šta reći :Sad: 
samo nemoj odustati,molim te..čeka tebe negdje na putu sreća,samo trebaš nabasati na nju..blizu je..nagradit će se tvoja upornost..

moram i Dei čestitati,ovo je divna vijest :Smile:  Uživaj

----------


## tikki

Ma mi još nismo u fazi "izlazne strategije" tako da nećemo još odustati... sigurno. Ali stvarno se već skupio popriličan broj tih postupaka. 
U glavnom, ja bih na listicu za kolovoz (ako M dođe za vikend) inače će biti početak rujna. Još ćemo jednom okušati sreću u Sloveniji.

----------


## frka

bravo, tikice, luci i dea!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tužnicama šaljemo  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za što god vam trebaju!

----------


## geceta

Draga tikki,  :Love:  . Kad danas isplaces i oplaces ovaj, navijam za kolovoz i novi postupak

----------


## milasova8

tikki, sviđa mi se tvoja pozitiva i stav :Smile:  sretno od srca za dalje :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Trudnice, sretno do kraja!

kiki30, tikki  :Love: 

dea84  :Heart:  genijalno!

----------


## Mary123

*Tikki,kiki30* žao mi je....želim vam svu sreću  ovoga svijeta da se hrabro uzdignete i krenete dalje... :Love: 
Trudnice sa novim srčekima želim mirnu i izdrživu trudnoću do kraja...
A svima ostalima veliki pozzzz i hrabro dalje...

----------


## jojo

dea84 stvarno si dala nadu da mo i kod nas ostalih moga biti takav ishod!!!! čestitam i šaljem veliki :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Luci super za srčeko  :Smile: 
Dea prekrasna vijest, uvijek da neku nadu..

Kiki i Tikki jako mi je žao, nadam se da ne odustajete, odtugujte i dalje u nove pobjede....  :Sad: 

Bab tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu kao i ostalim čekalicama za sve što im je potrebno....

----------


## ivana101

> ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
> cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
> hrabra mala srčeka su tu!



tooooooo tikice, bravo za tebe i za tvoje srčeke......sad hrabro dalje!!!!!!!!
mi smo jučer bili kod dr.L. i imamo jednu bebicu......sad smo u iščekivanju sljedećeg UZV da čujemo srčeko.

svima ostalima želim puno sreće za ono što očekuju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bebolinko

> tooooooo tikice, bravo za tebe i za tvoje srčeke......sad hrabro dalje!!!!!!!!
> mi smo jučer bili kod dr.L. i imamo jednu bebicu......sad smo u iščekivanju sljedećeg UZV da čujemo srčeko.
> 
> svima ostalima želim puno sreće za ono što očekuju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


super ivana  :Smile: !

na koji dan si bila od transfera i kada  opet ideš?

----------


## Sonja29

bravo ivana!
vidim da nas dvije imamo istu dijagnozu

----------


## Bubimitka81

> tooooooo tikice, bravo za tebe i za tvoje srčeke......sad hrabro dalje!!!!!!!!
> mi smo jučer bili kod dr.L. i imamo jednu bebicu......sad smo u iščekivanju sljedećeg UZV da čujemo srčeko.
> 
> svima ostalima želim puno sreće za ono što očekuju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bravo za malu hrabru slavonku/ili slavonca  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> tooooooo tikice, bravo za tebe i za tvoje srčeke......sad hrabro dalje!!!!!!!!
> mi smo jučer bili kod dr.L. i imamo jednu bebicu......sad smo u iščekivanju sljedećeg UZV da čujemo srčeko.
> 
> svima ostalima želim puno sreće za ono što očekuju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ivana101 čestitke! :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Napokon lijepe vijesti! Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
veeeeeeeeeeeelike čestitke tikice na srčekima i neka se bebice izbore do kraja :Heart:  :Heart: 
luci i tebi iskrene čestitke na srčeku i vibre do kraja :Heart: 
ivana navijam za srčeko i slijedeći prekrasni uzv :Zaljubljen: 
tikki ne daj se... bit će, bit će :Taps:

----------


## snow.ml

bravo za moje slavonke... :Very Happy:  zar nije super toliko trudnoća i to od jednog doktora
tikice78 vi ste izgleda jedna hrabra obitelj  :Teletubbies: 
ivana101 :Heart:  
mari mar sada u šetnje, ipak su Vezovi

ostalim borcima želim isti ishod kao i njima gore :Shy kiss:  skupljajte energiju preko ljeta i onda u nove pohode

----------


## rozalija

> ajde da vam barem ja onda uljepšam dan!
> cure moje najbolje na svijetu ( i dečki M@tt) pozdravljaju vas moje dvije zvjezdice jedna 6,8 druga 5,3 mm
> hrabra mala srčeka su tu!


Bravo za dva mala srčeka. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

kiki, tikki žao mi je cure. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

> evo da ohrabrim sve cure s mojom dijagnozom
> ostala sam prirodno trudna 
> jučer potvrđeno 6tt
> čuda jednostavno postoje


draga moja, čestitam, kako divne i ohrabrujuće vijesti (vidiš u potpisu moju dijagnozu) ovo mi daje nadu  :Smile: 

tikiceeeeee,  :Very Happy:  presretna sam zbg tebe, uživaj u svojim mrvicama 

kiki, tikki, žao mi je  :Sad: 

m@tt, čuvam fige~~~~~~~~~~~~

svim ostalim puno sreće...

----------


## sejla

Curke, evo da za dobro jutro prijavim svoj lijepi plusic, 10dnt!!!!!  :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mare41

draga mila sejlica, čestitam od srca, i stvarno sam mislila da tako bude, čestitkeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## tikica78

prvo da zagrlim moju tikki :Love:  odmori mi se draga sada preko ovih ljtnih mjeseci i onda u nove pobjede..sjeti se samo tikice69..
uspije se kad tad.

sejla uljepšala si mi dan!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Curke, evo da za dobro jutro prijavim svoj lijepi plusic, 10dnt!!!!!


Ajme super sejla!!! čestitam...  :Smile: 

Mi sutra pišamo...   :Undecided:

----------


## geceta

Bravo,sejla!!!

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


> draga mila sejlica, čestitam od srca, i stvarno sam mislila da tako bude, čestitkeeeeeeeeee!


i svima ostalima  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Kiki, tikki  :Love: 

Dea, sejla, luci, tikica, ivana ČESTITKE!!!

Bab, Mat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

m@tt da bude plus~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

s_iva, kad je uzv?
m@tt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt ima da nam sutra javiš za najljepši plusić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

bab,M@tt,BB sada čekamo vaše +, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> bab,M@tt,BB sada čekamo vaše +, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


dragi i ja odlucili cekati betu 04/07.
super je sto jos nisam dobila M... danas me je 12dnt

----------


## Mary123

Ja ću testić napraviti u ponedjeljak ak nedođe M....

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:  puno, puno srece za nove lijepe vijesti, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

sejla...prekrasne vijesti za početak dana.
Čestitam i jedva čekam tvoju betu koja će bit ziher nebu pod oblake...

A ja sam danas pišnula jedno veliko ništa.
Jučer sam popodne imala neku slabašnu crticu...eno još se vidi ali jutros je više nema.
Tako da ja komotno mogu reći da se moja Snjeguljica nije uspjela izboriti s ovim vrućinama.
Nisam u bedu jer nisam ni očekivala da ćemo doći do et-a uopće.

Čekalicama želim što mirnije čekanje i da ih na kraju razvesele plusići i beturine.
A ja ću sad imat pauzu od 8 mjeseci pa onda dalje...ajme kak ovo grozno zvuči.

Ljubim vas sve i kuham jutarnju kavicu, ice coffee, friško cjeđeni sok od naranče...ma šta god vam paše uzmite.

----------


## mare41

Bab, draga :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

> s_iva, kad je uzv?


Sutra. 

Bab  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Tikica jeeee, bravo za dva srčeka! Pravi mali borci. Pusa.
Luci, Dea84, Ivana, Sejla: čestitke od srca  :Very Happy: 
Bluebella,  :fige:  za 04/07
M@tt,  :fige:  za sutra
Mary123  :fige: 
Bab, Kiki, tikki  :Love:  Bit će drugi put...

----------


## geceta

Bab, draga, lijepo je da si tako hrabra i jaka  :Love:  zao mi je sto nisi jedna od onih kojima je uspjelo sa smrzlicima ali se nadam da ce ti ovih 8mjeseci brzo proci

----------


## M@tt

Sad javila draga da je piškila danas i da je blijedi plus!!! Ne znam, u nedjelju si je dala zadnji booster tak da moguće da su to tragovi još od njega....  :Sad:   I šta sad opet znamo? Ništa bez bete...

----------


## tikica78

m@tt nije to od inekcije!!!  jao kako sam sretna!  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt nije to od inekcije!!!  jao kako sam sretna!


Kako znaš da nije??

----------


## tikica78

koji joj je dan danas? ja sam u ponedjeljak primila onu treću inekciju i u petak imala blijedi plus u subotu jači itd..
ali sam već u srijedu i četvrtak piškila one lh trakice koje su mi bile full pozitivne! jel ima draga koju tu trakicu? one prije detektiraju trudnoću od testa ( test treba puno više bgch da detektira )

----------


## Vrci

Matt, ja sam tvojoj dragoj već rekla da mislim da je trudna... i da sam dobra u predviđanju

Nadam se da je to to  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> koji joj je dan danas? ja sam u ponedjeljak primila onu treću inekciju i u petak imala blijedi plus u subotu jači itd..
> ali sam već u srijedu i četvrtak piškila one lh trakice koje su mi bile full pozitivne! jel ima draga koju tu trakicu? one prije detektiraju trudnoću od testa ( test treba puno više bgch da detektira )


Danas joj je 14 dan tikice.... Mislim da ih ima, idem joj reći to sad.... hvala ti

----------


## Argente

sejla, čestitam!! Kad vadiš betu?

bab, što reći, žao mi je...srećom sekundarni uskoro odlaze u zaborav. 

M@tt, a čuj ako imate još koji test možete vidjeti sutra da li se boja pojačava, onda ćete znati više...  :fige:  za betu u pon

----------


## mari mar

> bravo za moje slavonke... zar nije super toliko trudnoća i to od jednog doktora
> tikice78 vi ste izgleda jedna hrabra obitelj 
> ivana101 
> mari mar sada u šetnje, ipak su Vezovi
> 
> ostalim borcima želim isti ishod kao i njima gore skupljajte energiju preko ljeta i onda u nove pohode


...da bliže se Vezovi i svaki dan šetamo...... možda se i sretnemo......

sejla super!
Bab  :Love: 

Mat~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu! A plus je plus bitno da se vidi!

----------


## tikica78

ali pazi meni su bile baš full tamne, znači testna je bila baš puno tamnija od kontrolne!
kak to da vam je L. rekao da na 16dpt vadite betu? baš dugo.. ali neka biti će ogromna!

----------


## tikica78

Bab draga moja pa ne mogu vjerovati.. al idi ti ipak izvadi betu.. ja ne gubim nadu do kraja..

----------


## M@tt

> ali pazi meni su bile baš full tamne, znači testna je bila baš puno tamnija od kontrolne!
> kak to da vam je L. rekao da na 16dpt vadite betu? baš dugo.. ali neka biti će ogromna!


Ne, rekao nam je neka je vadimo danas, ali kod nas da je i išla danas vadit rezultate bi dobili u ponedjeljak tek, tak da je svejedno da li bi išli danas ili u ponedjeljak...

----------


## tikica78

javi kakva je trakica..joj baš sam happy! osjećam da je to to!

----------


## M@tt

> javi kakva je trakica


"tu pa se skoro ništa ne vidi"  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sejla

Betu cu izvadit u uto il sri, inace mi je rok tek 9.7. Al ak je danagr

----------


## sejla

joj s mobitela...htjela sam reci da ak je danas na 10 dnt plusic, beta bi tad trebala bit lijepa.

----------


## sejla

M@tt, drzim fige, ipak je plusic jacao, neka beta bude lijepa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

> "tu pa se skoro ništa ne vidi"


 a ne gubite nadu još, napravite test i sutra još .. možda su stare trakice ili tako nešto.. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~1

----------


## geceta

m@tt, ja sam ti isto rekla da to mora biti to  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam cure, stvarno ste drage... Ponovit čemo test ujutro pa čemo vidjet dal se pojačala šta crtica ili ne... Ali bilo je otpočetka rečeno da je uspješnost prirodnjaka jako mala, sam dr.L. nam je to rekao. Ali nada uvijek postoji naravno...

----------


## geceta

cekam do sutra i zelim te na listi trudnica  :Smile:  dobro, tvoju dragu  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

> Hvala vam cure, stvarno ste drage... Ponovit čemo test ujutro pa čemo vidjet dal se pojačala šta crtica ili ne... Ali bilo je otpočetka rečeno da je uspješnost prirodnjaka jako mala, sam dr.L. nam je to rekao. Ali nada uvijek postoji naravno...


 ali isto tako je mala sansa da ti uspije od prve, mala da ti uspije od smrzlica, mala ako imas 1js,1plivaca a gle koliki i u tome uspiju

----------


## donatela

*matt* drzim fige da je to to.......i inace ako imate one trakice sa neta ili preko e baya one uvijek pokazuju bljedu sjenu koja se jedva vidi i nikako se ne podebljava..to su takve trakice..cula sam neke price o tim trakicama sa e baya ili sl.tomu..mozda da uzmes test iz ljekarne..ad ces znat bolje..sigurna sam da ce pokazat +

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt meni je 12 dpt test bio negativan i nisam bila trudna, tako da je inekcija sigurno isparila...
Vibram do neba da vam ovo uspije, zaslužili ste.. Baš se veselim zbog vas i želim ogromnu betu u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Evo sad sam došao doma i vidim i ja tu okomitu crticu ali je blijeda dosta tako da ne znamo na čemu smo bez bete... Moguće da je ostatak boostera,a moguće da i nije... 

@donatela - Riječ je o Clearblue testu iz ljekarne...

----------


## ivana101

> super ivana !
> 
> na koji dan si bila od transfera i kada  opet ideš?


bebolinko transfer mi je bio 06.06., a prvi UZV 28.06., slijedeći je 05.07.

----------


## ivana101

> bravo ivana!
> vidim da nas dvije imamo istu dijagnozu


hvala Sonja29, (već te duže pratim pa znam da smo ista dijagnoza i nadam se da ću dalje tvojim stopama  :Very Happy: )

----------


## tikica78

m@tt sutra ćete biti pametniji .. ja vibram iz sve snage da bude plus! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
osim toga m@tt sjećaš se nas tri u čekaonici (moje dvije prijateljice i ja) sve smo trudne imamo 5 beba sveukupno..toliko o dr.L i njegovoj uspješnosti tak da samo treba vjerovati ! a ja isto vjerujem ako je crta tu da je to nešto znači..

----------


## dea84

hvala svima na čestitkama!
potpora svim čekalicama

sejla pratila sam tvoju pricu i iskrene čestitke na + i za veliku betu

----------


## donatela

* Ivana, Sejla,Dea84,* Cestitam.....na plusevima... :Smile: 

Matt ja ipak mislim da ako nema hcg/a da nebi pokazao testic nista a booster je sigurno vec ispario pa sigurno nije od toga...i da,mozda je tako bljedi plus jer je jednostavno implantacija bila kasnije....sretno....svim cekaocima i cekalicama...za velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Hvala curke na vibricama, najbolje ste. Sutra, odnosno u ponedjeljak čemo biti pametniji...

----------


## legal alien

cestitke svim curama i decku na plusevima. 

ja sam tek 7dpt3d a vrijeme prolazi spooorooo. znam da bi vec sutra mogla pisnuti test ali me strah. za sada mislim da cu cekati betu... 

*@ Bab* - zao mi je sto se Snjeguljica nije ukopala i zelim ti svu srecu u sljedecem postupku a prije svega da ti sto brze prodje ovo cekanje (jezim se od pomisli ako mi ne upali ovaj postupak koliko cu cekati na sljedeci...)
*
@tikica78* - bas si me obradovala sa svojom vijescu jucer.  :Klap:  bebice su dobro zasticene u tebi a i ako su imalo na tebe onda su sigurno izdrzljivi i uporni malci. ovaj put ce to biti skolska trudnoca do kraja.

----------


## inaa

> joj joj prerani testići ovdje vidim.. dobiti ćete po guzama..
> hvala vam za vibrice za sutra, ja se nadam da ću bar jednu malu hrabru zvjezdicu ugledati sutra kako kucka..


tikica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: : od radosti ću se ugušiti...dvije mrvice :Very Happy: 

 A ja sam od jučer čekalica jedan osmostanični i još jedan napredniji.Trodnevni embriji....... anđele moj moli za nas :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> @donatela - Riječ je o Clearblue testu iz ljekarne...


Meni je taj test bio negativan kad mi je beta bila preko 1500.

----------


## M@tt

Jedan lijepi ogromni minus je danas! Ocito je jucer ipak bio ostatak boostera.

Beta ce potvrditi sutra to samo.... Bezveze.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Sretno svima

----------


## krol

Matt.....taj test je pravo go.no pardon....skupo go.no.......i nama je on pokazao negativno a taj dan beta bila skoro 400....cak i testovi od 2e pokazivali pozitivno

----------


## M@tt

> Matt.....taj test je pravo go.no pardon....skupo go.no.......i nama je on pokazao negativno a taj dan beta bila skoro 400....cak i testovi od 2e pokazivali pozitivno


a dobro vidjet cemo sutra onda, mozda nas beta iznenadi. Ali ne nadamo se bas previse.  :Sad:

----------


## krol

Glavu gore...beta je bog bogova...i kod nas bila blijeda crta 12 dan.....zakretao,osvjetljavao,becio se ko peceno jagnje na test,slao slike da drugi potvrde.....ma svasta nesto....a CB ne pokaze pozitivno taman da je sutra termin za radjanje....

----------


## geceta

Kuham kavicu,cajek,cijedim narance,ananas,sto god
Danas nece biti liste.Cekam sutra jer zelim na listi trudnica vidjeti i M@ttovu dragu i gotovo

----------


## tikica78

jutro svima!
m@tt nitko ovdje ne prihvaća ove vaše minusiće.. čekamo betu i točka! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
inaa ti si nam čekalica  :Very Happy: ...  draga nek se i kod tebe zadrže oba mala mišića..~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> Danas nece biti liste.Cekam sutra jer zelim na listi trudnica vidjeti i M@ttovu dragu i gotovo


Geceta ajme...  :Sad:   :Sad:  ;( ;(

----------


## Argente

ej geceta da imaš za update liste, ja se sada stimuliram, onda valjda spadam u čekalice punkcije

----------


## Vrci

Ja ne stignem pohvatiti sve koliko vas je tu, ali i ja sam čekalica punkcije. Argente, kad ti je predviđeno?

----------


## Argente

> Ja ne stignem pohvatiti sve koliko vas je tu, ali i ja sam čekalica punkcije. Argente, kad ti je predviđeno?


Joj, nemam pojma u što će se pretvoriti ovaj ciklus, al kontam još bar tjedan dana. Tebi svaki čas, jel' da?

----------


## snow.ml

m@tt da vam bude kao mojoj frendici = izvadila betu koja je bila 400 i kao ide kupiti neki skupi  test da ima za uspomenu kad ono test negativan....eto to vam  želim  :Wink:

----------


## mari mar

imamo jedno kucajuće  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

čestitam za  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

> imamo jedno kucajuće


Mari mar čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

mari mar, čestitammmm  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*dea prirodno* trudna a neprohodni jajovodi ??, *zar to nije cudo , CESTITAM 

INAA* draga sretno , cuvaj svoje mrvice 

*tikice78 * super da ste dobro
*m@tt * sretno s betom ,ima jos nade 
*mari mar* cestitam 

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bete i +

----------


## mari mar

hvala vam od  :Heart: 
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god treba :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam od 
> svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god treba


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,predivna vijest,cestitan od,srca-imala si prave simptome :Smile: 
Mari mar i tebi cestitam na srceku :Smile: 
Mat i Bab od srca navijam za veliki betu!!

----------


## luci07

sejla, dea, mari mar- čestitam!!!

Matt i Bab, sretno s betom!

----------


## ARIANM

Dea čestitam,čuda ipak postoje!

Mari mar bravo za srčeko!

Matt nema odustajanja do bete! Sretno!

Meni danas 8dnt i sad su se javili grčevi više na desnoj strani, možda malo na lijevoj...bi li to mogla biti implantacija ili je kasno za to već pa to samo vještica najavljuje svoj dolazak??????

----------


## ARIANM

Nemaa nikoga da mi odgovori..uh baš me boli i sad sam ful zabrinuta šta je to s obzirom da je već 8dnt...

----------


## bebolinko

> Nemaa nikoga da mi odgovori..uh baš me boli i sad sam ful zabrinuta šta je to s obzirom da je već 8dnt...


evo mogu ti ja svoj slučaj napisati-mene ti je 10dnt tooooliko zabolilo unutra negdje(maternica-jajnici)da sam mislila reci mužu da me vozi u hitnu al sam se sabrala i prošlo je!osjetilam sam još jednom ujutro dokk sam mokrila-oći mi ispale!nazvala sam dr i rekao mi što da radim i da bi to mogao biti dobar znak-i imala sam troznamenkastu betu 18dnt tako da ti od srca želim da je to taj dobar znak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Bebolinko hvala ti na odgovoru! Obično govore svi da je implantacija 4.,5. ili 6dnt pa sam sad mislila da ne dolazi vještica,ali ne bi trebala još 3 dana. Ono što me brine je da bol nije u maternici nego više na desnoj strani ko u jajniku..a nisam cijeli dan ništa radila da bi jajnik bolio...al nije konstantna bol nego kao grč u intervalima se pojavi...jel tako tebi bilo?

----------


## legal alien

ARIANM i ja sam danas 8dnt3d i imam slicne bolove ali vise jajnici nego grcevi u maternici. ne znam sto da ti kazem. moze biti svasta. ipak smo pune umjetnih hormona u kolicinama koje tjelo samo nikad ne bi proizvelo, pa ni ovakva bol nije za cuditi. s druge strane danas se hcg pocinje luciti iz posteljice ako je sve u redu sa implatacijom pa moze bit i reakcija od toga (daj boze). jesu ti boobs bolne i natecene? meni je tako bilo do jucer a danas mi se cini da su se malo ispuhale. bas tako mi zna biti pred M.

znam da neke cure vec rade testove 8dnt ali ja sam kukavica, vidila sam i previse minusa pa cu radje cekati ili M ili betu. sretno!

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebolinko hvala ti na odgovoru! Obično govore svi da je implantacija 4.,5. ili 6dnt pa sam sad mislila da ne dolazi vještica,ali ne bi trebala još 3 dana. Ono što me brine je da bol nije u maternici nego više na desnoj strani ko u jajniku..a nisam cijeli dan ništa radila da bi jajnik bolio...al nije konstantna bol nego kao grč u intervalima se pojavi...jel tako tebi bilo?


ni meni bol nije bila konstanta-2-3 puta me uhvatilo(sad sam se skjetila da me i u autu jednom uhvatilo).isto mi je više bilo na desnoj strani(a na lijevom je bilo više folikula).
i ja sam čitalA to za 4-5 dan o implantaciji al ja tad nisam niš osjetila :No-no:

----------


## ARIANM

Legal alien jesu bolne i natečene,ali ne tako jako ko u prošlom postupku..počele su me jako bolit 4dnt, a točno tako i u prošlom postupku koji nije bio dobitan. Možda bole od svih tih hormona,ma tko bi više znao...znam samo da me izluđuje čekanje višeeee....ja sam zadnji put radila test 9dnt i bio je negativan i onda sam se samo pitala jel prerano,jel ovako ili onako tako da ovj put neću još...probat ću na 10dnt pišnut jednu lh trakicu, a onda na 11 dnt test ako vještica ne dođe prije jer bi točno 11 ili 12 dnt trebala stiči i u prošlom postupku je bila točna. 

Bebolinko ni ja nisam do danas ništ osjetila,nikakvi bolovi...ništa...samo natečene i bolne (.) (.) a to mi je obično loš znak,jer u prošle dvije trudnoće ih nisam ni osjetila i odmah sam znala da sam trudna jer nisu bolile ni malo.

----------


## ARIANM

Bebolinko ti si pisala da si zvala dr. i da ti je rekao šta raditi dalje?????

----------


## Argente

mari mar, čestitam!

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebolinko ti si pisala da si zvala dr. i da ti je rekao šta raditi dalje?????


meni je rekao ako imam magnezija doma (šumeči) da popijem i da mogu popiti jedan normabel

----------


## ARIANM

> meni je rekao ako imam magnezija doma (šumeči) da popijem i da mogu popiti jedan normabel


E super,hvala ti,imam magnezij i idem popiti odmah,a i normabel bi mogla  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

> E super,hvala ti,imam magnezij i idem popiti odmah,a i normabel bi mogla


neće škoditi magnezij a ni normabelčić koliko sam čitala(naravno u normalnim količinama  :Wink: )

svu sreću vam svima želim...od :Heart: 

p.s-ja sam razbila led sa lh trakicama prije testa :Cool:

----------


## sejla

> Nemaa nikoga da mi odgovori..uh baš me boli i sad sam ful zabrinuta šta je to s obzirom da je već 8dnt...


ARIANM, ja sam ti 8 i 9dnt imala grčiće po noći, baš ko pred M! Vibram da je i kod tebe dobar znak, sretnoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Bebolinko koji dnt si pišnula lh trakicu??? I kakva je crta bila? Transfer je kod tebe bio trodnevnih ili blastica?

----------


## geceta

Dok cekamo M@ttove nalaze i ostale lijepe vijesti danas,posluzite se jednom forumskom kavicom

----------


## M@tt

> Dok cekamo M@ttove nalaze i ostale lijepe vijesti danas,posluzite se jednom forumskom kavicom


Geceta tek oko 16 sati budu rezultati tako da ako hočeš ti slobodno stavi listu. Ne nadamo se ničemu nažalost...  :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebolinko koji dnt si pišnula lh trakicu??? I kakva je crta bila? Transfer je kod tebe bio trodnevnih ili blastica?


ja sam ti se testirala dva dana nakon zadnje stoperice jer sam bila sigurna da ce nakon stoperice biti pozitivna,a ja sam htjela vidjeti hoce li ostati tamna ili ce poceti blijediti-e sad to ti je bilo 11dnt,al jos ti tocnije napisem kad dodem doma jer imam sve evidentirano pa ti tocno napisem koji dan je kako bilo  :Smile: !

nekako mi lakse te lh testirati :D

----------


## geceta

> Geceta tek oko 16 sati budu rezultati tako da ako hočeš ti slobodno stavi listu. Ne nadamo se ničemu nažalost...


Bez brige,do veceri ja ne sjedam za komp (peglanje,usisavanje jos ovo kratko dok mogu a onda je to na mm) ali ish ish s ovim stavom.lijepo prosim samo pozitivu,inace bum te dosla stuc :p

----------


## Laki

Matt, za lijepu betu danas..... da vas ugodno iznenadi.......

----------


## M@tt

> Bez brige,do veceri ja ne sjedam za komp (peglanje,usisavanje jos ovo kratko dok mogu a onda je to na mm) ali ish ish s ovim stavom.lijepo prosim samo pozitivu,inace bum te dosla stuc :p


Ma lakše mi je tako, mada znam da nije ok to. Ali onda se barem pripremim psihički barem donekle, ovako kad se nadam i onda ništa na kraju mi je puno gore.... eh...

----------


## vesnare

*mari mar* čestitam na  :Heart: 
*m@tt* držim fige ~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

M@tt... držim fige da Vas ß ipak lijepo iznenadi!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~

A ja sam odlučila da ni neću vadit ß...test je i jutros negativan ( 13 dnt) i mislim da nema smisla... a dosta mi je i pikanja i krvi i svega...
tako da sam prestala sa utrićima i čekam gospođu M.

Geceta, hvala na kavici :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Bab :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## M@tt

Bab i nama je test bio jučer negativan tako da očito da dijelimo sudbinu....  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

> *mari mar* čestitam na 
> *m@tt* držim fige ~~~~~~~


Potpisujem!

Bab, a da ipak izvadiš betu?

Ja jučer bila na uzv, imamo jednu GV.
Za tjedan dana opet uzv.

----------


## ARIANM

M@tt želim da beta ipak iznenadi!!!

Bab,razumijem kako ti je,ni ja prošli put nisam htjela vadit betu i za čas stigla vještica...

Bebolinko, mislim da ću ja sutra probat prvu,a jel za lh trakicu isto mora biti prva jutarnja mokraća?

Tako me strah razočaranja jer se od jučer javila nada, a i meni je nekako lakše kako je M@att rekao mislit da nije uspjelo pa psihički onda lakše podnesem razočaranje...a sad se nekako nadam...

----------


## dino84

Danas mi je 10 dnt 5 - stanične točkice, radila sam ujutro test i naravno negativan je. Radila sam Clearblue test, a vidim sad da nekima od vas je on bio negativan, iako je beta bila pozitivna. Da pokušam kupiti neki drugi test jer mi je beta tek 13.?

Arianm, želim ti puno sreće i da sutra javiš lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

ARIANM, ja sam LH-ove radila u bilo koje doba dana...i kad sam bila trudna bile su uvijek pozitivne...tak da mislim da možeš pišnut kad god.

Sretno i držim fige najveće na svijetu  :Smile: 

s_iva, bravo za mrvicu...još malo pa će Vas i srčeko razveseliti

----------


## Bab

dino, ja bi na tvom mjestu probala s nekim drugim testom...
ja sam radila taj CB kad mi je beta bila preko 1000 i vidla se jedva jedvice ona okomita crtica...ne bi htjela davai lažne nade, ali eto i kod mene je taj test jedva prošao

držim fige za sutrašnje piškanje  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Moj test negativan...danas je 14 dnt...sutra izvadim betu....ne nadam se previše.... :Sad:

----------


## mare41

> Potpisujem!
> 
> Bab, a da ipak izvadiš betu?
> 
> Ja jučer bila na uzv, imamo jednu GV.
> Za tjedan dana opet uzv.


jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, jedva čekam srčeko :Heart:

----------


## sljeme

> Moj test negativan...danas je 14 dnt...sutra izvadim betu....ne nadam se previše....


 :Love:  sutra čekamo betu  :Heart:

----------


## bebolinko

> M@tt želim da beta ipak iznenadi!!!
> 
> Bab,razumijem kako ti je,ni ja prošli put nisam htjela vadit betu i za čas stigla vještica...
> 
> *Bebolinko, mislim da ću ja sutra probat prvu,a jel za lh trakicu isto mora biti prva jutarnja mokraća?*
> Tako me strah razočaranja jer se od jučer javila nada, a i meni je nekako lakše kako je M@att rekao mislit da nije uspjelo pa psihički onda lakše podnesem razočaranje...a sad se nekako nadam...


ne,kod mene nije niti jednom bila prva jutarnja,uvijek bi radila tamo oko 16 sati

----------


## milasova8

Bab,M@t ne znam šta da kažem,mogu vam jedino poslati jedan virtualni  :Love:  uz nadu da ćete izvaditi betu i da ćete se iznenaditi
ARIANM tebi vibrice da beta bude pozitivna 

još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba

----------


## dino84

> dino, ja bi na tvom mjestu probala s nekim drugim testom...
> ja sam radila taj CB kad mi je beta bila preko 1000 i vidla se jedva jedvice ona okomita crtica...ne bi htjela davai lažne nade, ali eto i kod mene je taj test jedva prošao
> 
> držim fige za sutrašnje piškanje


Bab, hvala ti  :Smile:  pokušat ću onda sutra kupiti neki drugi test pa kako bude iako se ne nadam previše.

----------


## Maybe baby

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu. 
Bab žao mi je  :Love:  .
I još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome god treba.

----------


## geceta

Mene su danas stravicni grcevi prikovali za krevet
~~~~~~~~~ svim cekalicama,  :Love:  svim tuznicama

----------


## corinaII

Bab draga a žao mi je što nismo popravile statistiku iz zamrznutih........ :Love:

----------


## Dharma

beta 8,4 14 dnt, kako mi je to prvo vađenje bete, što to znači (kužim da nije bebica, ali me buni kaj je iznad 5)

----------


## Bab

Dharma,
ja bi iz svog iskustva ( a imala sam ga nažalost :Sad:  ) rekla da je ovo kod tebe biokemijska.

Jesi u zadnjih par dana primila neki booster? Da nije možda od toga ostalo?
Ako nisi dobila booster, ponovi betu svakak za 2 dana pa ćeš najbolje znati...

----------


## BillieJean

Samo da javim da imamo jedno, ali vrijedno  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

> Samo da javim da imamo jedno, ali vrijedno


Odlično!!! pa čestitam od srca za jedno malo srčeko!! Uživajte

----------


## beilana

curke, čestitam na srčekima, lijepim betama, plusekima
*sejla,* tebi držim posebne palčeve jer sam pratila tvoju dijagnozu, nadam se da se cure neće ljutit kaj te izdvajam

a ja neću na listu tak skoro,  cista mi je porasla na 38mm, ak ne pukne do slijedečeg mjeseca, moram na laparo.oper.

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, još jednom veliko hvala na vibricama, čestitkama i lijepim željama! Divne ste doista  :Heart:  Sutra ću ujutro po svoju beticu, nadam se da će biti lijepa brojčica!

Svima  :Kiss:  i puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

beilana hvala ti  :Smile:  Tebi puno sreće da cista sama ode i da nam što prije dođeš na listu!!!!!!

----------


## ARIANM

> Samo da javim da imamo jedno, ali vrijedno


Čestitam na srčekuuuu!!!!!

Naravno da ja nisam mogla izdržati do sutra i piškila sam lh trakicu i testna linija je tu ali je dosta bljeđa od kontrolne-što sad to znači???? Danas mi je 9dnt...pleas ko ima iskustva neka pomogne...

----------


## beilana

cure, nemojte piškit lh umjesto hcg, samo se bedirate i živcirate. na lh u slučaju T testna mora bit kao kontrolna, i tamnija, a nekad prije M bude testna crta isto dost tamna

----------


## Mary123

Ja napravila danas test i druga se crta uopće nije pojavil...sad sam samo u komi....nisam ga trebala raditi uopće..... :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mary odi vaditi betu, na zadnje dvije strane su cure pisale da su imale neg. testove, a beta bila preko 1000.. Cini mi se Bab da je rekla i jos netko, nisam sigurna..
Nadam se da je i kod tebe tako

----------


## Bab

Bubi, je ja sam rekla to za clear blue test...

mary, a kaj si ti piškila hcg ili lh???
Nadam se da je test bil neki pokvareni...

Billie, bravo za hrabro, junačko srčeko !!!
predivan osjećaj, jel da?  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> Samo da javim da imamo jedno, ali vrijedno


bravo za  :Heart: 

Dharma, Mary  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

> Potpisujem!
> 
> Bab, a da ipak izvadiš betu?
> 
> Ja jučer bila na uzv, imamo jednu GV.
> Za tjedan dana opet uzv.


Bravo... :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

proslo je 16, di nam je M@tt s 3 krasne brojcice?

----------


## Mary123

Radila sam sa drugom jutarnjom mokraćom..al mi se i sad nekaj smeđkasto pojavilo dole,malko me probada u lijevom jajniku.Neznam ako dobijem dal mi vrijedi ić vaditi sutra betu?

----------


## M@tt

> proslo je 16, di nam je M@tt s 3 krasne brojcice?


Nisu 3, ali su dvije... 0,0...  :Sad:  

Sretno svima

----------


## tonili

M@tt  :Love: 
Dajte si malo vremena za sređivanje dojmova, odmorite i napunite baterije za dalje...

----------


## Mary123

M@tt žao mi je....sretno dalje.... :Love:

----------


## geceta

> Nisu 3, ali su dvije... 0,0...  
> 
> Sretno svima


 a micek  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## sljeme

M@tt  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

m@tt  :Taps:

----------


## mostarka86

m@tt  :Sad: 
odmorite se preko ljeta, skupite snage i pozitivne energije i idemo dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

m@tt...baš mi je žao...nažalost znam kak se osjećate :Sad: 
zagrli ženicu...udvoje se sve lakše preboli.

----------


## luna1

Bab sad sam tek vidjela, nisam dugo bila na forumu, draga žao mi je...... :Love: 
Al znam ja tebe ti si borac..........pusa

----------


## tetadoktor

m@tt  :Sad: 

napunit baterije preko ljeta i onda u nove radne pobjede!!!

----------


## Bab

e draga moja lunice...tak mi je lijepo vidjeti te opet ovdje među nama...
Jesi mi ok??
Nadam se da dobro podnosiš ove vrućine...
Šaljem ogromne puse....
Idem ti napisati pp...nekaj bi te pitala al da tu ne zatrpavam...

----------


## luna1

nisam dugo bila, pozdrav svim curkama,spremala sam se na 7 postupak prije petrove i na kraju ostala prirodno trudna, niko od doktora nije vjerovao da će išta biti od toga. Čuda ima i postoje, upornost u ove 5 godine se isplatila. Danas trudna 15 tjedana. Želim Vam svima puno sreće i šaljem veliku pusu

----------


## MALIANĐEO

samo da vam javim da imamo  :Heart: , a nas dvoje smo  :Grin:  :Very Happy:  :pivo:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mali andeo cestitam na srceku  :Smile:  Prekrasno..
I svima ostalima isto tako..

Tuznicama saljem veeeeliki zagrljaj...
A tebi M@tt posebno, jako mi je zao zbog vas...
Idemo mi na jesen opet zajedno, ako nas nesto ne iznenadi u medjuvremenu...
Luna obozavam ovakve price, znaci ima nade i za nas... Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

luna, bez teksta, ne mogu ti opisati koliko me obradovalo! Čestitaaaaaam¨!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> A tebi M@tt posebno, jako mi je zao zbog vas... 
> Idemo mi na jesen opet zajedno, ako nas nesto ne iznenadi u medjuvremenu...


Izgleda da nam je suđeno da budemo zajedno u postupcima Bubi... Doći če i naše vrijeme jednom,mora...

----------


## M@tt

@Bubi vi barem znate da če se primiti prije ili kasnije kad se jednom već je. Mi još nismo do tog došli...  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Luna!!! Pa predivna vijest,cestitam!!! Pa to je divno!!! Uzivaj napokon u trudnoc,krasno...

M@t,zao mi je..ali ustrajte dogodit ce se i vama sreca!!

----------


## geceta

> samo da vam javim da imamo , a nas dvoje smo


I mi ovdje skacemo za Vas! Cestitke na srceku  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> @Bubi vi barem znate da če se primiti prije ili kasnije kad se jednom već je. Mi još nismo do tog došli...


Joj M@tt jel mi vjeruješ da bi mi bilo draže da uopće nije uspjelo nego što je ovako završilo... :Sad: 
Ništa to ne  znači da će sljedeći ili ne znam koji put uspjeti.. Znaš da nema pravila..

 Vidjet ćemo, treća sreća  :Smile: 

Evo Lune kao najsvježiji primjer  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Joj M@tt jel mi vjeruješ da bi mi bilo draže da uopće nije uspjelo nego što je ovako završilo...
> Ništa to ne  znači da će sljedeći ili ne znam koji put uspjeti.. Znaš da nema pravila..
> 
>  Vidjet ćemo, treća sreća 
> 
> Evo Lune kao najsvježiji primjer


Vjerujem Bubi, vjerujem.... Ne mogu zamisliti kolko je to bolno kad nešto toliko želiš, dobiješ i onda na taj način izgubiš. Prestrašno nešto...  :Sad:  Jel te poslao dr.L. na dodatne pretrage prije sljedećeg puta?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nije ništa, bilo mu je jako žao.. I ja još cmoljim u prosjeku svaki drugi dan i pitam se zašto mi.. Klasika...  :Sad: 

Rekao je da sljedeći put kad se vidimo će mi potpisati da sam trudna, pogotovo ako bude smio zamrzavati  :Smile: 
Ali slično mi je rekao svaki put, tako da... Uzimam ga s rezervom kao i MM koji mi svaki put obeća da ću baš sad biti trudna  :Very Happy: 
Ne vjerujem više muškarcima  :Grin:

----------


## tikki

Bab, m@tt žao mi je  :Love:  držite se!
Bubimitka, bit će bolje... meni je nekako ipak draže da se barem tada primilo jer mislim da bih inače već izgubila vjeru u postupke. Ovako me drži to da "samo" moramo pogoditi dobar embrij koji će ostati s nama i učiniti nas najsretnijim mamom i tatom na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Bubi ja da sam na tvojem mjestu bih inzistirao da mi napiše imunološke pretrage tipa trombofiliju isl. prije sljedećeg puta...  tikki za tebe vrijedi isto to.

----------


## ARIANM

I kod mene opet ogroman minus na testu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ne znam kako neko kaže da je lakše dalje,mene svaki postupak svako novo razočaranje sve više boli. Mislila sam na jesen ponovo,ali nemam snage...bar sad ne...ne želim se više ovako osjećati.

----------


## sljeme

arianm  :Love:  drži se.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mrzim biti donositelj losih vijesti, ali i to je dio zivota... *Geceta*, pliz brisi me sa liste trudnica, imala spontani u 8 tt.
Sad se nadamo da cu se prirodno ocistiti pa cemo dalje, u nove pobjede!
Pusa svima i veeeliko jato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sljeme

> Mrzim biti donositelj losih vijesti, ali i to je dio zivota... *Geceta*, pliz brisi me sa liste trudnica, imala spontani u 8 tt.
> Sad se nadamo da cu se prirodno ocistiti pa cemo dalje, u nove pobjede!
> Pusa svima i veeeliko jato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love: jako mi je žao  :Heart: drži se...

----------


## mare41

maca :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

maco :Love: 
M@tt, arianm odmorite se do jeseni a onda hrabro dalje :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> I kod mene opet ogroman minus na testu  Ne znam kako neko kaže da je lakše dalje,mene svaki postupak svako novo razočaranje sve više boli. Mislila sam na jesen ponovo,ali nemam snage...bar sad ne...ne želim se više ovako osjećati.


 :Sad:  :Love: 




> Mrzim biti donositelj losih vijesti, ali i to je dio zivota... *Geceta*, pliz brisi me sa liste trudnica, imala spontani u 8 tt.
> Sad se nadamo da cu se prirodno ocistiti pa cemo dalje, u nove pobjede!
> Pusa svima i veeeliko jato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ajme meni, zaredale se loše vijesti ovih dana. Prestrašno nešto. Pa šta je s tim 8. tjednom trudnoće da je toliko kritični?? Maca nema riječi utjehe za nešto takvo, šta god da kažem...  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

:Crying or Very sad: maco pa što je bilo? joj kako meni teško padnu ovakve vijesti.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
znam kako se osjećaš..

ja sam sad 7tj  tek i jako me strah , zahvaljujem na svakom novom danu , a kad pomislim izgubila sam bebe u 11tj. čak
ma strašno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikica78

Arian, M@tt samo ću vas jako zagrliti i nemojte se predati..  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> maco
> M@tt, arianm odmorite se do jeseni a onda hrabro dalje


Ne znam da li čemo se odmarati do jeseni sonja29 jer ja odlazim za koji tjedan, a dr.L. ide na godišnji cijeli 8 mjesec. Zvali smo ga danas i rekao neka ga nazovemo 1dc pa čemo se dogovoriti što i kako dalje.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Arianm i Maco šaljem veliki zagrljaj, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Smile: 
Ne predajte se, kad obrišete suze glavu gore....

----------


## Bubimitka81

sorry na krivom smajliću  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Arianm,istina je sto kazes,sve dalje neuspjeso sve teze padaju :Sad:  
Maco, nemam ni rijeci utjehe  :Sad:  s tugom cu te maknuti s liste
M@tt, mozda bas moras otici i mozda bas morate stati na koji mjesec da tijelo odmori, ne znam. U svakom slucaju,nadam se da ce se odlazak isplatiti

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, mozda bas moras otici i mozda bas morate stati na koji mjesec da tijelo odmori, ne znam. U svakom slucaju,nadam se da ce se odlazak isplatiti


A da i to što veliš, možda moram... Inače ovo je bio potpuno prirodni postupak bez ikakvih lijekova. Zadnja polustimulacija je bila u 3. mjesecu.

sretno svima da čim prije ostvarite to što želite.

----------


## dino84

I kod mene danas veliki minus na testu. Sutra ću vaditi betu samo da potvrdim ono što već znam, da na žalost ovaj put nije uspjelo. Na jesen ćemo u novi postupak. Stvarno samo neke loše vijesti ovih dana.

svim tužnicama veliki  :Love: , neka se brzo oporavimo i krenemo dalje.

----------


## milasova8

ajme..ove vijesti me tako rastuže..još nisam ni krenula a već se bojim ishoda..
maco grlim te jako,drži se..
užasan početak dana :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

dea i tebi jedan hug

----------


## milasova8

krivi post,dino na tebe se odnosi...sorry

----------


## rozalija

maco  :Love:  :Love:  jako. žao mi je draga
dino84 žao mi je zbog negativnog testića. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Evo i mene sa lošom vijesti danas...moja beta je <1.20...št reći...idem zvti petrovu da vidimo šta dalje.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

moje previjanje jucer urodilo vjesticom, sto znaci da sam preksutra na pregledu i novi postupak  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Mary,  :Love:

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala vam, baš ste drage. Mary, jako mi je žao. Meni je jučer bilo užasno teško, a danas mi je mrvicu lakše. Odtuguj koliko ti treba i kreni ponovno  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> moje previjanje jucer urodilo vjesticom, sto znaci da sam preksutra na pregledu i novi postupak


 :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mary žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## nina32

Jako me rastuže ovakve vijesti- maco, m@tt, mary, dino, arianm  :Sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Mary  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> I kod mene danas veliki minus na testu. Sutra ću vaditi betu samo da potvrdim ono što već znam, da na žalost ovaj put nije uspjelo.


 :Love: 




> Evo i mene sa lošom vijesti danas...moja beta je <1.20...št reći...idem zvti petrovu da vidimo šta dalje....


 :Love: 

Al smo zaredali negativne bete ovih dana.  :Sad:  




> moje previjanje jucer urodilo vjesticom, sto znaci da sam preksutra na pregledu i novi postupak


Baš mi je drago zbog tebe Geceta...  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (19)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF)
smj
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
dea84 (prirodno)
ivana101 (IVFc)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
14.6. MajaPOP  ?????????
kika222 (SD) ????????????
CorinaII (CITO, sek) ???????????????
4.7. bluebella (PFC, PICSI+)
Tomek1221  ??????????
anaši1507 ???????????
6.7. ARIANM (Vg,IVF-)
9.7. legal alien (IVF, Petrova?), sejla (Prag,+)
11.7. konfuzija (IVF,Petrova)
13.7. dino84 (IVF,Ri-)
Inaa 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
Argente (Ri)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Vrci ( 1.IVF,IVFc)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, olivera, geceta

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


6.mjesec: prava ovčica, mufloncic, Olivera, , lapača (sekundarni), tantolina, corina
7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), olivera (sekundarni), geceta (VV), kameleon
8. mjesec: strategija, tikki
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)

10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija


_opet mičem trudnice s liste i to me najviše boli  iako dodajem i nove gore
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama koječeg
odmor onima kojima je potrebno
brzi prolazak vremena onima koji očekuju postupak_

još ima onih pod upitnikom pa vas molim da me ispravite, dopunite i slično

----------


## geceta

*ON GO: SRPANJ: M@tt! ( IVFc, ICSI, stim)

----------


## kameleon

nažalost, i ja odoh na go  :Sad: 
u prirodnom postupku uhvatili smo 1 js, ali ništa od plivača...tako da su ju zamrznuli..
dalje ćemo vjerovatno na jesen...
dino84,maco, m@tt  :Love:  držite se!!
ostalima puno sreće za sve šta treba!!!!!

----------


## sejla

Ajme, toliko mi je žao čitati tužne vijesti, svima šaljem zagrljaj  :Love: 

Malo mi neugodno sad pisati o svojoj sreći, al evo da javim da je moja današnja beta, 13dnt *2401*!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

> Jako me rastuže ovakve vijesti- maco, m@tt, mary, dino, arianm


potpisujem, jako mi je žao...

----------


## geceta

> Ajme, toliko mi je žao čitati tužne vijesti, svima šaljem zagrljaj 
> 
> Malo mi neugodno sad pisati o svojoj sreći, al evo da javim da je moja današnja beta, 13dnt *2401*!!!!!


sto ti ima bit neugodno??? nisi mozda zasluzila?  :Razz: 
CESTITAM!!!!

----------


## bebolinko

i meni je jako teško čitati o ovakvim tužnim stvarima koje sam 6 dugih godina proživljaval :Sad: 

svima vam najiskrenije želim da što prije uspijete i da prestanu vaši tužni trenuci u ovoj našoj borbi! :Love:

----------


## mari mar

maco, m@tt, mary, dino, arianm baš mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## Vrci

geceta, ja sam ti isto čekalica punkcije, trebala bi biti u petak  :Smile: 

čitam vas sve, ali nemam ništa pametno za pisanje...

----------


## geceta

oprosti, ocito mi promaklo  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Nije bed... rijetko se javljam baš zato što sam nova i osjećam se kao da upadam u neko staro društvo  :Smile: 
Pa više pratim i čitam

----------


## Mary123

Hvala cure na potpori...ovo mi je prvi postupak i svjesna sam da treba digniti glavu i hrabro kreniti dalje..biti će mi dugačko ovo ljeto...tek krajem 8 mj. moram zvat da vidimo šta dalje.Cure sretno svima... :Kiss:

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam svima,vidit ću sutra možda ipak izvadim betu,vještice nema još...a vjerojatno zbog utrića.

Sejla čestitam na beti!!!

Geceta sretno u novom postupku i da bude ovaj put dobitni!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Mary123, Maco, Dino grlim jakoooo  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ajme, toliko mi je žao čitati tužne vijesti, svima šaljem zagrljaj 
> 
> Malo mi neugodno sad pisati o svojoj sreći, al evo da javim da je moja današnja beta, 13dnt *2401*!!!!!


Ma šta neugodno?!?!? Pa to je prekrasna vijest, vjerujem da svi isto misle  :Very Happy: 
Pogotovo kad je ovolika beta... Jeste vratili 6 kom. ili koliko?!?!??!   :Very Happy:  
Šalim se.. Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

sejla čestitam ajme kolika beta!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

sejla  :Sing: 

čestitam

----------


## sejla

> Ma šta neugodno?!?!? Pa to je prekrasna vijest, vjerujem da svi isto misle 
> Pogotovo kad je ovolika beta... Jeste vratili 6 kom. ili koliko?!?!??!   
> Šalim se.. Čestitam


 :lool:  Bubimitka baš si me nasmijala!
Hvala vam svima, divne ste  :Heart: 
sljedeći tjedan vam poslije uzv-a javim koliko nas je, hihi (ma zezam se, samo smo moja jedna mrvica i ja)

šaljem puno svojih sretnih vibrica svima, za što god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

sejla, čestitke i ovdje, predivne vijesti...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Sejla cestitam!!  :Smile:  pa kako tako velika beta na 10-ti dan sa samo jednim embrijem? Bravo...

----------


## legal alien

svim tuznicama big hug :Love:  (necu vas pojedinacno nabrajati jer cu pasti u depru kad vidim broj), negativne bete i minusi su grozni i tako razocaravajuci. svaki put se raspadnes. ali spontani nakon pocetne srece su posebna prica. drzite se cure. i zasto toliko toga ima. gdje je tu kozmicka pravda????? toliko muke i onda jos cijelu trudnocu provedes u strahu i nekoj suzdrzanoj sreci umjesto da uzivas u najljepsim danima. 
ali zato ce nasa djeca biti najzdravija, predobra, prekrasna, pametna.... pa mora nas svemir nekako nagraditi za sve ovo zar ne?

sejla hvala ti sto si nam popravila statistiku. beta ti je za pasti na dupe. da se ta jedna blastica nije podijelila?  :Smile: 

geceta drago mi je da si upala u srpanj. ~~~~~ da bude dobitni

----------


## geceta

Hvala i Arianm i Legal!! :Smile:  Legal,pitala bih ima li kakvih simptomchicha ali vec smo svi skuzili da nista ne znace,saljem onda samo ~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Joj hvala vam  :Smile:  

M@tt, testić sam radila 10dnt, a betu 13dnt  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

Super ti je beta...

----------


## hrki

Sejla,čestitam sretno dalje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

uzasno mi je tesko kad citam lose vijesti,popišane minuseve i negativne bete...zelim svima srecu da uspije u narednom postupku i uspjesnu i skolsku trudnocu do kraja ..
eto sejla me bar jako razveselila svojom velikom betom pa joj i ovdje cestitam.!!..

Inace ja sam danas 6+4 tt i u ćetvrtak  5.7mi je prvi pregled i uzv..,jedva cekam  :Smile:  ali ipak me je strah iako ocekujem da ce se vidjeti srce kuckajuce...mislim da bi trebalo,nadam se najboljem...

----------


## mare41

sejla, i ovdje čestitam, ipak je to 13. dan blastice, sretnoooo

----------


## Argente

Stvarno danas loš dan za većinu...skupni  :Love: 
...ali sejla! kakva impresivna beta! Čestitam!!

----------


## milasova8

Sejla!!! Cestitam od sveg srca na.predivnoj beti!!!
uzivaj

----------


## strategija

Sejla čestitam na beturini! I meni se nekako čini da se tvoja mrva podijelila na dva dijela  :Smile: 
Tužnicama šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj i da što prije nas sve razveselite!

----------


## sejla

Ljubim vas sve, i drago mi je što sam vas razveselila svojom beticom  :Wink:  jooooj sve nešto navijate za bliziće, hihi. 
hvala!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Joj koliko loših vijesti  :Sad: 

Sejla, woow koja beta, super!

----------


## Kadauna

Sejla i Luna (ova je tvoja trudnoća je THE SURPRISE  :Heart: ) čestitam!!!

Drugim curama - glavu gore za sljedeći put. 

Svim forumašima (rijetkim) i forumašicama kuham jutarnju kavicu pa se poslužite  :Coffee:

----------


## smj

Drage djevojke, prvenstveno Adria 13 i Inesz, 
Molila bih da mi se javi netko komu je bilo slicno.

Bete ne napreduju, 16dpt=224, 19dpt=558, 21dpt=779, 27dpt=1637, 29dpt=1900.
Ultrazvuk u 7 tjednu (od MC) pokazuje gestacijsku, a prvi dan ( tjedna i zumanjcanu vrecicu).
Medjutim, mislim da bi u 8 tjednu vec trebalo kucati srce i vidjeti se embrionalni pupoljci rucica i nogica.

Molim, ako netko ima slicnu situaciju, neka se javi.  Ceka se jos jedan UVZ prije konacne odluke doktora.

Cestitke svim sretnim trudnicama, podrska svima koje ce to tek biti na ovaj nas nacin.

----------


## crvenkapica77

maco   :Sad:    zao mi je    :Sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Svim forumašima (rijetkim) i forumašicama kuham jutarnju kavicu pa se poslužite


 treća danas, hvala

----------


## dino84

Moja beta na 12dnt je <1.20. Očekivala sam to pa nisam previše razočarana. Sad se odmaram do jeseni.

Sejla, koja divna beta, baš me zanima da li je to jedva ili dvije bebice. Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## frka

tek sad sam skužila za *lunu*! ženo, wooooooooow!!! pa čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 

*sejla*, nevjerovatna beta! čestitke!!!  :Very Happy: 


*maco*, strašno mi je žao - baš me bilo obradovalo što vam je drilling pomogao...  :Love: 

 :Love:  svim tužnicama...

----------


## Mary123

*Dino8*4 žao mi je...imamo iste bete...koma....čekamo jesen da vidimo šta dalje....

----------


## geceta

dino,  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam tužna kad vidim minusiće uz 1.ivf... i nama je prvi, punkcija je u petak. pa što bude...

----------


## Snekica

dino84, žao mi je! Nadala sam se... 
Ja bih da me stavite na listu za IVF u  12mj.  :Cool:  Bila sam na dogovoru i ako se do tad nešto ne desi ( :Laughing: ) idemo opet s bockanjem.

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta na 12dnt je <1.20. Očekivala sam to pa nisam previše razočarana. Sad se odmaram do jeseni.


Dino   :Love:

----------


## Inesz

matt,
žao mi je da ovaj postupak kod vas nije uspio.  :Sad: 

vidim potpis, idete uskoro opet? je li vam dr rekao kakvu će stimulaciju dati? imate li nalaze trombofilije i preporuku za heparin?

----------


## mari mar

Dino84 žao mi je  :Love: 

matt ovaj potpis znači da idete u punu stimulaciju prije godišnje??

----------


## tantolina

Cure ja u subotu popila zadnji duphaston (2x1 10 dana) i sad očekujem M....od nje naravno ni traga ni glasa....kakva su vaša iskustva...kad ju očekivati da napokon kreneo u postupak

----------


## sejla

tantolina, nakon duphastona bi M trebala stići kroz cca 3 dana. Međutim, mene je ginekologinja prije nego što sam počela piti upozorila da mali postotak žena reagira atipično, pa može zakasnit i do 10 dana....nadam se da kod tebe neće biti tako.

----------


## M@tt

> matt,
> žao mi je da ovaj postupak kod vas nije uspio. 
> 
> vidim potpis, idete uskoro opet? je li vam dr rekao kakvu će stimulaciju dati? imate li nalaze trombofilije i preporuku za heparin?





> Dino84 žao mi je 
> 
> matt ovaj potpis znači da idete u punu stimulaciju prije godišnje??


Da cure, idemo. Odma sljedeći dan ga je draga zvala i jer je već kad smo popišali minus prestali s utrićima, tako da je dan nakon negativne bete dobila M, odmah ga je zvala ako stignemo na punu stimulaciju prije godišnjeg, i zbog toga što sam ja još dva, maximalno 3 tjedna kod kuće. Počela je sa Suprefactom odma...Ne znam kako čemo financijski to sad ali nekako bude. Nadam se... Pola gonala imamo, tako da "samo" pola trebamo...

E sad, idemo u postupak ako nas ciste opet neće zezati kao što su nas dosad. Što znači da ne mora značiti da idemo u punu stimulaciju, moguće da opet  završimo na polu na kraju, jedino znam, da na prirodnjak više neidemo... 

Preporuku za heparin imamo, hematolog je rekao da bi po njemu mogli s njime nakon pozitivne bete, ali mi smo s lučijem dogovorili odmah nakon transfera. Već smo ga u biti i zadnji put trebali dobiti da smo bili u punoj stimulaciji ali ga nam na kraju u prirodnjaku nije htio dati, ali je rekao da kod pune stimulacije startamo s njime odmah nakon transfera. Zašto nam nije htio dat sad u prirodnjaku to ne znam... 

Sutra je draga kod njega na 3dc pa čemo znati više...

----------


## milasova8

M@t navijam da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## olivera

M@tt svaka čast na snazi i trudu, to mora uroditi plodom  :Klap:

----------


## tantolina

Moja M stigla.....napokon krećemo

----------


## Laki

Svratih na kavicu kad ono nije još skuhana...
Zato ja nudim tko što želi, crnu, sa mlijekom, nesicu, bijelu, kakao, čajić, sokić...
I naravno danas želim čitati ljepše vijesti nego jučer...
Svima puno sreće!

----------


## M@tt

Nema cista ovaj put!!!!  :Smile:  Startamo s čak 4 gonala od danas.... eto....

----------


## Mary123

M@tt sretnooooo....ja čekam 8 mj.da vidimo šta dalje...

----------


## geceta

> Nema cista ovaj put!!!!  Startamo s čak 4 gonala od danas.... eto....


Eto vidis :Smile:  ja sam startala s klomifenima no ovaj put sebe micem s liste,ne pratim i ne brojim dane,kak bude,bit ce

M@tt,znas sto Vam od srca zelim!

----------


## M@tt

> Eto vidis ja sam startala s klomifenima no ovaj put sebe micem s liste,ne pratim i ne brojim dane,kak bude,bit ce
> 
> M@tt,znas sto Vam od srca zelim!


Skupa čemo čekat opet...  :Smile:  Zašto se mičeš s liste?

----------


## s_iva

*Smj*, vibram da je bila kasnija implantacija i da sve prođe u redu! 
*Dino, Mary*, žao mi je  :Love: 
*Vrci*, sretno na punkciji sutra!
*Tantolina, Matt* - sretno!

Kod mene ništa ne može proći bez komplikacija, pa tako ni ovaj put. Od jučer imam smeđi iscjedak, a za bolove koje osjećam u trbuhu ne znam jesu li stvarni ili od straha. Jako se bojim, kontrola mi je u nedjelju.
Znam da krvarenja nisu rijetkost u ranim trudnoćama, ali budući da sam u prošloj trudnoći otprilike u isto vrijeme imala krvarenje (koja nije dobro završila) možete zamisliti moj strah i nervozu. Ali, ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego čekati.

----------


## s_iva

Geceta, i tebi puno sreće želim!

----------


## geceta

> Skupa čemo čekat opet...  Zašto se mičeš s liste?


 :Smile:  yes! Dobra stara ekipa  :Smile: 
Jednostavno se zelim nekako distancirati od toga. Dovoljno je sto sam doma cijele dane i sama vecinu dana,onda jos i pricati sam o tom.bit ce na listi da idem al jednostavno ne zelim ovaj put brojati dane do punkcije,eta,bete,uzva

----------


## geceta

Hvala,Iva! 
vibram za tebe da je strah nepotreban i da ces nam lijepo puniti listu svojim imenom.

----------


## Mary123

Geceta nemoj nas napuštati...ostani s nama...znam da ti nije lako....i samooj mi je još gore kad neznam kada idemo na novi postupak...koma...dal zna tko za koji mjesec sada upisuju???'

----------


## Mary123

*S_iva* samo se smiri i samo hrabro dalje...zabavi se nečime..nekom knjigom il bilo čime drugim sam da nemisliš na tu bol i na prošli neuspjeh....sve će biti ok

----------


## geceta

> Geceta nemoj nas napuštati...ostani s nama...znam da ti nije lako....i samooj mi je još gore kad neznam kada idemo na novi postupak...koma...dal zna tko za koji mjesec sada upisuju???'


bit cu ja tu, jos vas ne napustam, i listu cu napraviti koliko mogu, brzinski. jednostavno cu zanemarit svoj postupak  :Smile:  iskusavam razne taktike, sve samo da postignem zen i dostignem nas cilj
a gdje za kad upisuju? nisam shvatila pitanje. SD ili? ne bih znala  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Nema cista ovaj put!!!!  Startamo s čak 4 gonala od danas.... eto....


Joj super M@tt, totalno neočekivano opet  :Smile: 
Zbilja se nadam da će vam ovo biti zadnja muka i da ćemo zajedno slaviti za kojih 2 tjedna  :Very Happy: 
Sretno!!!!!!!!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam u petrovoj *geceta*,pa kad nazovem u 8 mj...pa se pitam za koji mjesec stavljaju u postupke?Koliko se čeka?

----------


## M@tt

> Joj super M@tt, totalno neočekivano opet 
> Zbilja se nadam da će vam ovo biti zadnja muka i da ćemo zajedno slaviti za kojih 2 tjedna 
> Sretno!!!!!!!!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ma da opet bubi... Draga je već sljedeći dan bila na telefonu, i s obzirom da smo u prošlom postupku trebali bit u punoj stimulaciji, a ne u prirodnjaku, cista ovaj put nije bilo luči se odmah složio i eto startali smo. Financijski če škripiti malo, ali nekako bude. Držite palčeve... 

u subotu je opet kod njega

kako si mi ti?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajde sretno vam od srca  :Smile: 

Ja sam ok s obzirom na dešavanja privatno, na poslu itd... Peh za pehom nam se poklopio, ali šta je tu je.. Odtugovali smo i idemo dalje.. Čak me i muž zeza da sam si sama kriva jer sam htjela proljetnu bebu  :Smile:  Morali smo okrenuti na šalu malo.. Nadam se da će mi ciklusi nakon ovoga i dalje biti uredni tako da krajem 9.-og mjeseca startamo.. Malo sam nestrpljiva, al takva sam i inače.. Proći će i to, nije smak svijeta..  :Smile: 
Ali jako će me veseliti i ako barem vama sada uspije.. Nekako  mi bude žao što ovdje često vlada nekakva fama da stalno ima loših vijesti (a ima ih uvijek u životu) pa onda lijepe vijesti nekako padnu u drugi plan.. Ja se pokušavam držati ovih dobrih koliko god je to moguće  :Grin:

----------


## ARIANM

Matt sretno na novom postupku!

Moja beta danas 0,0...da može biti manje valjda bi meni bilo i manje! Sutra zovem dr. da čujem što dalje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Matt sretno na novom postupku!
> 
> Moja beta danas 0,0...da može biti manje valjda bi meni bilo i manje! Sutra zovem dr. da čujem što dalje!


Joj evo ga, sama sam sebi skočila u usta  :Sad: 
Jako mi je žao Arianm, odtuguj pa glavu gore, nemam šta drugo pametno za reći..  :Love:

----------


## medeni.angel

> Matt sretno na novom postupku!
> 
> Moja beta danas 0,0...da može biti manje valjda bi meni bilo i manje! Sutra zovem dr. da čujem što dalje!


Zao mi je - al idemo dalje....
i moja je beta cista 0........
znam da nije neka utjeha al docemo i mi do nase srece  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

curke baš mi je žao...  :Sad:  Držite se.  :Sad: 

Da, baš su loše vijesti zadnjih dana nažalost. šteta...

----------


## kivano

> curke baš mi je žao...  Držite se. 
> 
> Da, baš su loše vijesti zadnjih dana nažalost. šteta...


Drage cure,nadam se da smijem upast na ovu temu da vam kažem koliko vam se divim i koliko ste sve hrabre i jake.Želim da znate da dobivate puno više pozitivnih vibrica nego što mislite,i kad tad ćete sve doći do svoje male bebice.Ustvari sam vam htjela reči da sam kad sam ostala trudna još tjedan dana nosila uložak jer sam imala ali baš sve simptome menge,tako da se nemojte s tim previše opterečivati.Puno sreće vam svima želim,a vidite i same da se čuda događaju kad se izgubi svaka nada.

----------


## donatela

zao mi je radi svih losih vijesti drzite se i uskoro u nove pobjede...

evo da ja kazem jednu lijepu vijest....danas sa prvog pregleda...*veliki smo 3mm(crl)  i srceko kuca.*. :Smile: .predivan je osjecaj vidjeti na ekranu te titraje...i mm je bio samnom na uzv-u..inace po zm-t sam 6+4 ali radi kasnije ovulacije i dana punkcije (na 18dc)plod je manji za 3 dana) ali sve odgovara velicini...i prema danu punkcije..tako da je sve u redu...jeee presretna sam i nadam se da ce i dalje sve ici ovako lijepo...svima zelim puno srece,velike bete i da uskoro dozivite ovo sto sam ja danas...sretno...

----------


## milasova8

Donatela :Smile:   :Smile:  predivno
Uzivajte u trudnoci do kraja!! Cestitam

----------


## mostarka86

donatela, prelijepe vijesti...čestitam vam od srca, želim ti što dosadniju i školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> donatela, prelijepe vijesti...čestitam vam od srca, želim ti što dosadniju i školsku trudnoću


x

----------


## ARIANM

Donatela čestitke!

Mi u 9 mj. na konzultacije i zapisani smo za sad za 11 mj. za punu stimulaciju. Pa čemo vidjeti dal čemo još koji postupak između sa klomifenom ili čekamo do 11 mj....

----------


## s_iva

Donatela, super vijest!

----------


## sljeme

Donatela, suuuper!!!!  :Very Happy: 

svim tužnicama da se što prije oporavite/oporavimo i u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

*donatela* bravo za srčeko i sretno do kraja :Very Happy: 
*arianam* i *medeni.angel * ne dajte se cure, bit će, bit će - držim fige za plodnu jesen

----------


## žužy

> *donatela* bravo za srčeko i sretno do kraja
> *arianam* i *medeni.angel * ne dajte se cure, bit će, bit će - držim fige za plodnu jesen


X

----------


## Bubimitka81

Donatela čestitam  :Smile: 

A gdje nam je Tikica?!?!? Javi se....

----------


## Vrci

Gotova s punkcijom, 9 js...

Neka se druže sa spermićima u labu  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Vrci, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala... moram priznati da je punkcija jedno zanimljivo iskustvo  :Laughing: 

Sad čekamo poziv  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, je... Slažem se  :Wink: 
Nadam se da ti nije bilo prestrašno...

----------


## Inesz

vrci sretno  :Smile: 
oporavi se od punkcije :Smile: 

ali 9 folikula aspirirati bez anastezije...brrr  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (19)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretan ishod i očuvanje trudnoće
smj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretan ishod i očuvanje trudnoće
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
dea84 (prirodno)
ivana101 (IVFc)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
14.6. MajaPOP ?????????
kika222 (SD) ????????????
CorinaII (CITO, sek) ???????????????
4.7. bluebella (PFC, PICSI+)
Tomek1221 ??????????
anaši1507 ???????????
9.7. legal alien (IVF, Petrova?), sejla (Prag,+)
11.7. konfuzija (IVF,Petrova)
Inaa 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Vrci ( 1.IVF,IVFc)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
Argente (Ri)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, olivera, geceta

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), olivera (sekundarni), geceta (VV), M@tt (IVFc), tantolina
8. mjesec: strategija, tikki
9.mjesec: Brunaa ( FET ), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977
11. mjesec: ARIANM
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

_ Kroz tjedan dana ostajem bez neta i neću biti u mogućnosti pratiti Vas niti updateati listu sve do kolovoza stoga molim ako ima itko voljan preuzeti taj posao do kraja srpnja, da mi se javi, bila bih jako zahvalna.
i dalje molim upitnike da nam se jave s rezultatima
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima do sljedeće liste_

----------


## geceta

Sejla, molim te oprosti, totalno te zaboravih dodati na listu  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

tu sam lijepe moje.. kako ste mi?
donatela čestitam na srčeku!

nema postupaka sad po ljeti jel da?
a onda ćemo na jesen vibrati ko ludi.
ja evo ležim pod klimom tjednima, ovo je nesnosno vani !

 :Kiss:  svima od nas 3!

----------


## Inesz

tikice  :Smile: 
neka rastu tvoji blizančići  :Smile: 
je li tebi bolje?

----------


## smj

Inesz, S_Iva i sve drage strpljive trdunice i one koje ce to sigurno biti,

Svima hvala na vibricama i podrsci.
Danas, zadnji dan 7 tjedna, konacno kuca neko malo uplaseno srce.
Ima li netko slicno iskustvo?!

Inace, svima koji nisu pratili, bete su bile katastrofalno male i nisu se duplale skoro uopce...

Svima koji su pisali, puno, puno hvala.

----------


## sejla

> Sejla, molim te oprosti, totalno te zaboravih dodati na listu


Draga geceta, nema veze  :Smile:  U srijedu idem na uzv!

Svima  :Kiss:  i puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

ma grizem se skroz! znam da sam ispravila ali ocito tad nisam sejvala  :Sad:  uspijes doc na listu i onda ja zeznem  :Sad: 
mijenjam negdje vec u ned/pon pa obavezno izmjenim  :Smile:  
smj, cestitam!!!

----------


## s_iva

> Inesz, S_Iva i sve drage strpljive trdunice i one koje ce to sigurno biti,
> 
> Svima hvala na vibricama i podrsci.
> Danas, zadnji dan 7 tjedna, konacno kuca neko malo uplaseno srce.
> Ima li netko slicno iskustvo?!
> 
> Inace, svima koji nisu pratili, bete su bile katastrofalno male i nisu se duplale skoro uopce...
> 
> Svima koji su pisali, puno, puno hvala.


*Smj*, to je junačko srce!
Nekome se otkucaji vide ranije, nekome kasnije, nema pravila.
A što ti dr kaže?

*Vrci*, super za punkciju!

----------


## smj

Draga S_Iva.

Prvo sam pobrkala tjedne prosli puta, da se to dogoditi....
Mislila sam da sam vec u sedmom jer sam racunala od dana punkcije da su dva tjedna vec prosla - pa su me ispravili da se gleda od zadnje menge.
Po tomu mi je danas zadnji dan sedmog tjedna i kuca srce.

Doktor i nije dao da se nista napravi nego da cekamo i vidimo sto ce biti.
Nije bilo ni krvarenja ni nista.... zato.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Smj prekrasne vijesti, baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> vrci sretno 
> oporavi se od punkcije
> 
> *ali 9 folikula aspirirati bez anastezije...brrr*


a meni duplo više i da se izdržati :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sonja=hrabrica  :Wink: 
Ja sam imala 10 u stimuliranom, a u polustimuliranom 5.. Ovih 5 me više boljelo... Luči je objasnio da je to zato jer su u stimuliranom svi folikuli na okupu pa manje boli, a u polust. su kao "razbacani"... A i nemamo svi isti prag boli..

----------


## geceta

Meni je svejedno,bilo ih je i 10 i 2,jednako boli zbog visoko polozenih i skrivenih jajnika.Zadnji put su mi 2 dr radila punkciju jer je jedan lezao maltene na menk i stiskao ga dolje plus 3 sestre. Ali ta bol se zaboravi

----------


## lovekd

smj...bravo za malo junačko srce  :Very Happy:  Čestitke i nek Vam je sretno do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

smj predivna vijest!!! vidjela si malo treptajuće srce-divno ~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za školsku trudnoću do kraja... :Smile: 
Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer
geceta kad ti startaš?

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije bio jako veliki problem izdržati, najviše je boljelo kad je morao punktirati one sitne folikule od njih nikakve koristi...a morao je sve počistiti

Mislim da mi je ovo sad najmirniji dio, dok čekam transfer  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Proučavam sad tu te zakone o MPO i ne mogu se baš snači,ja sam do sad bila u 2 klomifenska,sad mi ostaje još 6 stimuliranih ili 4? I koliko još klomifenskih ili prirodnih? Kad iskoristim sve stimulirane nakon toga još uvijek mogu u klomifenski ili prirodni? Oprostite što pitam,al ne mogu se još snači u svemu ovome pa bi molila da mi netko da odgovor,hvala!

----------


## Mary123

*Arianm* i ja sam jako zbunjena šta se tog novog zakona tiče...a kada ću ja na novu listu....ubija me to šta ništa neznam...
*Donatela* čestitam na srčeku i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja...
*Tikica* uživaj sa svojim blizančićima...
*Vrci* za uspješan transfer...
*Sejla* čestitke na beti...i sreetno na uzv...
I svim ostalima curama puno strpljenja u čekanju punkcije,transfera,bete,prvog uzv i prvog kucanja hrabrog srčeka... :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Donatela čestitke!

Vrci za uspješan tulum u labu :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

> Proučavam sad tu te zakone o MPO i ne mogu se baš snači,ja sam do sad bila u 2 klomifenska,sad mi ostaje još 6 stimuliranih ili 4? I koliko još klomifenskih ili prirodnih? Kad iskoristim sve stimulirane nakon toga još uvijek mogu u klomifenski ili prirodni? Oprostite što pitam,al ne mogu se još snači u svemu ovome pa bi molila da mi netko da odgovor,hvala!


-ako se postupci resetiraju tj po novom zakonu krene od nule -imaš pravo na 2 prirodnjaka  i 4 stimulirana postupka
međutim, izglednija je ova varijanta da se postupci neće resetirati:
-u tom slučaju dva prirodnjaka si već iskoristila ostaje ti pravo samo na 4 stimulirana na teret hzzo-a

sve ostalo bi morali plaćati sami

----------


## medeni.angel

svim trudnicama iskrene cesitke i mirnu trudnocu.....  :Smile: 
cekalicama sretna i velika beta..... :Smile: 
a nama malo tuznijima neka bude sretan sljedeci postupak i veliko  :Heart: .... za hrabrost

ja sam na novom pregledu u petak u vg i onda cu znati kada dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> ali 9 folikula aspirirati bez anastezije...brrr





> a meni duplo više i da se izdržati


Evo danas kao da se skoro ništa nije dogodilo. A bol sam zaboravila čim su makli onaj uzv i iglu  :Smile: 

Inače, meni su rekli da nema veze toliko broj...da dva puta možeš imati isti broj folikula, a totalno različite punkcije, da jedna boli, druga ne

Hrabre smo mi žene  :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

sretno vrci draga...  :Smile:  jedva čekam dobre vijsti od tebe.

znam, mnogo toga bismo pretrpjele samo da uspijemo zanijeti i roditi dijete...

ali raditi takve zahvate bez neke vrste analgezije/anestezije djeluje mi vrlo nehumano, a i nije u skladu sa dosezima i mogućnostima suvremene medicine.
zar je potrebno da trpimo dodatne bolove?
za takav zahva, koji jest bolan, postoji odgovarajući postupak kojim će se otkloniti bol i to je doseg suvremene medicine baš kao i postupci izvantjelesne oplodnje.

ako se kao postignuće medicine u slučaju neplodnosti prihvaćaju i primjenjuju tehnike izvantjelesne oplodnje, jednako tako bi trebalo prihvatiti i mogućnosti otklanjanja boli pri postupku aspiracije folikula.

nema potrebe da boli. nije potrebno izlagati nas dodatnoj boli i stresu. 

punktirati "na živo" i tješiti ženu da je neće boliti, to mi jejako licemjerno. zašto oni sami ne bi isprobali takvu punkciju na sebi i vidjeli boli li ili ne?
punkirati na živo, ma to mi je kao u 2. svjetkom ratu kad su partizani u barakama u šumi radili operacije bez anestezije... a znamo da nismo u 20. ni u 15. stoljeću već u 21. stoljeću...

punktirati "na živo" nigdje mi nije prihvatljivo, osobitno kad bi sama iz svog džepa plaćala postupak.

puno se priča o odredbama novog zakona o mpo, svakakvih odredbi u njemu ima, ali nema odredbe da oni koji rade postupke moraju ponuditi mogućnost anestezije pri aspiraciji. ako netko želi odbiti anesteziju, može, ali većina žena birala bi da ih NE BOLI.

----------


## Vrci

Ali to je naša odluka, ima hrpa klinika koje daju anesteziju ili koktel lijekova. Mi koje idemo kod L-a znamo u što se upuštamo.
I kao što sam već rekla ljudima, meni je gori popravak zuba bez anestezije (što moja stara zubarica nije davala) nego što je ovo bilo

Ja sam prije punkcije popila 2 apaurina i 1 ketonal, i mislim da mi je to dosta pomoglo. Kad su izvadili uzv ja sam skoro rekla da bih mogla opet, i bila sam na rubu smijeha :D Danas se više ni ne sjećam kakva je to točno bila bol...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Inesz slažem se s tobom, ali nekako mi je ipak važnije od toga dobar liječnik i biolog pa makar po cijenu obavljanja punkcije na živo...
Bol traje par minuta, a sigurnost kroz cijeli postupak mi pruža samo kvalitetno osoblje..

I da, dobro si primjetila da se nigdje u zakonu ne spominje anestezija... Bilo bi stvarno dobro da se i to zakonski regulira...

----------


## Bubimitka81

E da, ja nisam apsolutno ništa popila prije punkcije, ali sljedeći put definitivno hoću.. Izdržala sam, ali ako mogu to i lakše podnijeti, zašto ne...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam inače dosta živčana, i pred važne stvari (ispite, preglede i sl) točno osjetim kako mi se želudac i crijeva bune, i bude mi muka. Od apaurina mi je bilo dobro, baš sam bila smirena. Možda je i to pomoglo

Zapravo na punkciji me najviše boljelo kad je išao na lijevi jajnik, iako je tamo bilo manje za pikati i brže gotovo. Ali mene on boli i na uzv, pa sam se podsvjesno valjda zgrčila i očekivala da bude koma...

----------


## medeni.angel

> sretno vrci draga...  jedva čekam dobre vijsti od tebe.
> 
> znam, mnogo toga bismo pretrpjele samo da uspijemo zanijeti i roditi dijete...
> 
> ali raditi takve zahvate bez neke vrste analgezije/anestezije djeluje mi vrlo nehumano, a i nije u skladu sa dosezima i mogućnostima suvremene medicine.
> zar je potrebno da trpimo dodatne bolove?
> za takav zahva, koji jest bolan, postoji odgovarajući postupak kojim će se otkloniti bol i to je doseg suvremene medicine baš kao i postupci izvantjelesne oplodnje.
> 
> ako se kao postignuće medicine u slučaju neplodnosti prihvaćaju i primjenjuju tehnike izvantjelesne oplodnje, jednako tako bi trebalo prihvatiti i mogućnosti otklanjanja boli pri postupku aspiracije folikula.
> ...


soory na uletu ali potpisujem sve sto ste napisali jer zbog punkcije na zivo koju sam radila u 12.mj i gdje sam pretrpjela takve boli da se i sad jezim od toga i ne zelim ih se vise ni sjecati....svaka cast pojedincima sto trpe ali mislim da nije u redu da prozivljavamo i jos takvu dozu traume....naime sad na zadnjem postupku u vg  
sam dobijala napade panike i gusenja kada mi se poceo priplizavati dan punkcije i onda su mi odredili punkciju anestezijom......i sretna sam zbog toga jer mislim da ne treabo bas imati na dusi sve vrste boli koji na svijetu postoje....dosta je i ova bol koju prolazimo kako bi dosli svi do svoje srece i bebice....sorry na upadu jos jednom

----------


## Vrci

Meni iskreno nije bilo tako strašno, i mogla bih opet. 
Jebiga i porod boli, a epiduralna se ipak ne može dati od prvog truda  :Smile: 

Uf jedva čekam da mi jave kad je transfer...

----------


## Sonja29

Ja sam ih imala 9 do sada "na živo" i svaki put sam se klela da je to zadnji ALI..... izdrži se,bol prodje i sve zaboraviš. Daju ti neku koktel injekciju ali meni nije pomagala i punkcija u 11-om mjesecu mi je bila toliko bolna da sam se na momente gubila. Dr. koji mi je radio punkciju je bio fin kao i sestre. Slažem se sa Ines, mi koje plačamo svaki postupak mislim da bi trebale imati izbor i odlučiti dali želimo anesteziju ili ne!
Vrci sretno!!!!

----------


## kiki30

jutro!evo prvo čestitam na plusićima,velikim betama i malim srčekima  :Smile: 
drage moje,moje odbrojavanje još nije gotovo!!! nakon spotinga 7dnt,ja sam sva onako razočarana,tužna uhvatila se čišćenja(po ovoj vrućini)sve micala,usput plakala ko luda,navečer išla van,malo popila  :Embarassed: ,skroz se opustila..da bi nakon dan-dva sve stalo..i ja čekam i čekam i ništa.u čet. pišnem test i pojavi se druga crtica,malo slabija od kontrolne ali itekako se vidi,gledam u nju i ne vjerujem..
danas ujutro u 4h  :Grin: opet pišnem i opet crtica,došla u sekundi,prije kontrolne,deblja od kontrolne..  :Smile: 
sad su sve neke emocije u meni i sreća i strah i neznam ni sama šta ali pomalo,sad čekamo petak 13. i betu..

----------


## geceta

Kiki,zo su divne vijesti!!! Navijamo za petak 13. :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Kiki bit ce to lijepa beta

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 odličnoooooooo...jesam ti ja rekla da će ti petak 13. donjeti sreću!!!!

----------


## lovekd

> jutro!evo prvo čestitam na plusićima,velikim betama i malim srčekima
> drage moje,moje odbrojavanje još nije gotovo!!! nakon spotinga 7dnt,ja sam sva onako razočarana,tužna uhvatila se čišćenja(po ovoj vrućini)sve micala,usput plakala ko luda,navečer išla van,malo popila ,skroz se opustila..da bi nakon dan-dva sve stalo..i ja čekam i čekam i ništa.u čet. pišnem test i pojavi se druga crtica,malo slabija od kontrolne ali itekako se vidi,gledam u nju i ne vjerujem..
> danas ujutro u 4h opet pišnem i opet crtica,došla u sekundi,prije kontrolne,deblja od kontrolne.. 
> sad su sve neke emocije u meni i sreća i strah i neznam ni sama šta ali pomalo,sad čekamo petak 13. i betu..


Kiki....  :Very Happy:  Presretna sam zbog tebe...jedva čekam tvoju betu u petak  :Love:

----------


## sejla

Draga kikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej, ajme tako sam sretna!!!!!!!! Za ogromnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Kiki i ovdje ti čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu četveroznamenkastu betu!

----------


## Maybe baby

Kiki čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kiki još jednom čestitam!!!
Slažem se s curama da nije nimalo ugodno prolaziti kroz punkcije (kad su stimulirani postupci u pitanju) na živo. Jedna moja poznanica je bila nedavno kod dr. L. i tražila je ako može dobiti anesteziju a on joj je rekao da nema problema da kakvu god želi, naravno da je nije dobila i da se razočarala u doktora, mislim zašto obećaje ono čega nema!

----------


## bebolinko

*kiki* koja lijepa pričaaaaa!!!
ma beturina će biti ogromna!!!!
čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

*kiki* prelijepe vijesti, čestitam  :Smile: 

*Mali Mimi* - čudno mi da je L obećao anesteziju, doslovce svima koje znam je izravno rekao da toga kod njega nema...


Ja imam sutra transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Kiki30*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Presretna sam zbog tebe, a iskreno, to sam se potajno i nadala!!!!Evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~da sve bude do kraja trudnoće kao treba!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! Slabo pišem, ali vas povremeno čitam i radujem se svakoj novoj trudnoći!!!

----------


## kiki30

hvala vam od srca !! :Heart: 
Evo nekako se nadam da je došlo i moje vrijeme,potajno se smijem i mazim trbušić i molim Boga da se mrvica dobro primila i da ostane kod mame..
Nemam nekih simptoma,jedino me tu i tamo zaboli trbuh kao pred M i malo osjetljive (.) (.)..
I dalje dva testića stoje na istom mjestu i svako toliko pogledam..da ne sanjam,da su stvarno pozitivna ..  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

kiki30 za veliku betu :fige: 

....slažem se s curama da ne bi trebale prolaziti kroz bolne punkcije, ne mora biti nužno anestezija, ali neki koktelčić protiv bolova bi dobro došao... :pivo:

----------


## nina32

Ajme KIKI koje vijesti!!! Vibram od srca za tebe i malu mrvu i jedva čekam da cijeli forum poskakuje na petak 13!!!!

----------


## tikica78

:Very Happy: Kiki predivna vijest!  :Laughing: 

sad bi te ja po guzi , kako is uopće odustala? 

nego što se tiče anestezije , ja kad sam pitala dr.L on  mi je rekao ja to ne dajem, od anestezije su ljudi umrli a od punkcije nisu..
bolno je istina, ali ja sam sad zadnji put popila normabel i neofen i potpuno se opustila i punkcija mi je bila super jako malo bolna, kad se bol počela pojačavati ja sam sama sebi rekla opusti se i čim sam se opustila manje je bolilo..tak da eto mali savjetić za one koje će ići..

ali ni meni ni jasno kako nema neke lokalne ansestezije ,nešto bilo što, ne mora biti potpuna..

----------


## Vrci

tiki, tako sam i ja...duboko sam disala i svako malo se podsjećala da opustim dolje mišiće.

----------


## M@tt

Kiki bravooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vrci ne znam zašto joj je to rekao pretpostavljam da je vidio kako je nervozna pa ju je htio privremeno utješiti, rekla sam joj kasnije da je mogla pitati i mene čak i ja znam da te usluge kod njega nema premda nisam bila njegov pacijent.

----------


## Vrci

Možda je mislio da ona može uzeti nešto protiv bolova, kao što sve mi napravimo?

A tko zna... znam da je prema meni uvijek bio iskren - 2 puta me upozoravao da možda nećemo moći dovršiti stimulaciju (jako sam burno reagirala), pa je onda rekao da je zadovoljan kad smo dobro krenuli...

----------


## Mali Mimi

hm pitala je za anesteziju a ne za nešto protiv bolova

----------


## milasova8

Kiki30 obradovala me tvoja vijest :Smile:  
Od srca cestitam!!

----------


## ljube

vezano uz anesteziju,ogromna je razlika pretrpjeti punkciju 6,8,10 stanica (mada ni to nitko ne bi trebao trpjeti) ili pod hiperstimulacijom punkciju preko 20-tak folikula, o da,to je iskustvo koje se ne zaboravlja samo tako

----------


## Vrci

Zato Luči kaže da ako vidi da će stimulacija ići tim putem, prekida. Ja sam bila blizu toga, ali uspjeli smo smanjiti broj folikula.

Jer kaže da se ne usudi raditi takve punkcije bez anestezije

----------


## ljube

Vrci draga,kod istog smo dr.

----------


## Vrci

Ček tebi je radio punkciju s toliko folikula?
Meni je rekao da ako odem iznad 15, da bi odustao... držao mi je cijelo predavanje o punkcijama s puno folikula, da to boli, da to ni u bolnici ne bi radio bez anestezije...

----------


## ljube

da

----------


## Vrci

Jao, svaka čast na izdržanome...

Ali čula sam se s par cura koje su isto prije bile kod njega, čini mi se da dosta stvari mijenja tijekom vremena. Kako je njima bilo, više ne radi. Valjda i on uči iz iskustva. Ja sam taj dan toliko bila tužna i plakala da ne želim da mi se razviju folikuli da ne odustanemo... Ali gonal po gonal smo uspjeli obuzdati reakciju...

----------


## hrki

Evo da i ja podijelim sa vama svoje iskustvo sa svoje prve punkcije koja je bila kod dr.L.Taj dan bilo je nas četvero na punkciji po njegovim riječima bila sam prava "bomba" jedva sam sjedila,pa sam iz tog razloga i zadnja išla na punkciju.Od boli nisam mogla otvoriti šake nakon što su punktirali zadnji folikulić, pa mi je biologica pomogla,a bilo je 20 folikula.Nakon što je sve prošlo sam dr.je rekao da u sljedećem postupku obavezno uzmem neke lijekove protiv boli i za opuštanje mišića iako on to ne prakticira.Možda se sada već nešto promijenilo.....

Pusa,držite se :Love:

----------


## hrki

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Kiki30,presretna sam zbog tebe. :Klap: Čuvaj svoju malu mrvu

----------


## Sonja29

Kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu a tebi Vrci ta transfer i da mrvice ostanu sa mamama i narednih 9 mjeseci (Kiki tebi 8,5)  :Smile: 
Mi vam šaljemo :Bye:  iz Vodica i pratimo vas i dalje! Svim čekalicama koje čega šaljemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonili

Ljudi bacite pogled
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/n...je/624770.aspx

----------


## s_iva

Kiki  :Very Happy: 

Mi jučer vidjeli  :Heart: !
Svima želim to isto što prije!

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da i ja podijelim sa vama svoje iskustvo sa svoje prve punkcije koja je bila kod dr.L.Taj dan bilo je nas četvero na punkciji po njegovim riječima bila sam prava "bomba" jedva sam sjedila,pa sam iz tog razloga i zadnja išla na punkciju.Od boli nisam mogla otvoriti šake nakon što su punktirali zadnji folikulić, pa mi je biologica pomogla,a bilo je 20 folikula.Nakon što je sve prošlo sam dr.je rekao da u sljedećem postupku obavezno uzmem neke lijekove protiv boli i za opuštanje mišića iako on to ne prakticira.Možda se sada već nešto promijenilo.....
> 
> Pusa,držite se


Hrki,
jako mi je žao da si morala doživjeti takvu punkciju i trpjeti tu silnu bol.  :Sad: 
Vidim da si otišla dalje u druge klinike i želim ti da uskoro uspiješ ostvariti uspješnu trudnoću!  :Smile: 


Mogu razumijeti da mnoge pacijentice na neki način veličaju doktora koji im je pomogao ostvariti trudnoću, razumijem i da se uzdiže  u zvijezde doktor kod kojeg liječimo neplodnost, mogu shvatiti da se veličaju njegovo znanje i vještine. Čak i kad se doktoru kod kojeg se liječi neplodnost pridaju nadnaravne osobine, čak i to mogu donekle razumijeti jer znam što je želja za djetetom. 


Ali, punkcija folikula bez odgovarajućeg načina uklanjanja boli-je naprosto nestučan način rada. Nije liječenje neplodnosti IVF metodom samo odgovarajuća i pravilna stimulacija, kvalitetan rada biologa u laboratoriju, već u tom procesu je i invazivan zahvat punkcije folikula. I ako se pri tom zahvatu ne nudi mogućnost odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, tada se ne može reći da je takav proces ivf-adekvatan i stručan jer ne ulljučuje sve propisane medicinske postupke.

Znate li možda još koju bolnu i invazivnu proceduru koja se u suvremenoj medicini radi bez odgovarajućeg načina uklanjanja boli?
Koji se još to bolni postupak radi na taj način da pacijent trpi bol a može mu se pomoći da se ta bol ukloni?
Trpjeti nepotrebnu bol pri medicinskom zahvatu je nepotrebno.

Reći pacijenticama da popiju nešto za opuštanje i nešto protiv bolova prije punkcije je duboko licemjerno jer svaki doktor za da od toga nema pomoći i da će punkcija boljeti. Voltaren, ketonal, normabel i slično što pacijentice popiju prije punkcije nisu način uklanjanja boli izazvane takvim invazivnim zahvatom.

Nije humano, nije stručno, nije u skladu sa smjernicama adekvatnog liječenja raditi ivf postupke bez da se ponudi mogućnost anastezije. I uopće ne razumijem kako ima dozvolu za rad neka poliklinika ili centra za liječenje neplodnosti ako ne nudi mogućnost anestezije ili nekog drugog odgovarajućeg načina analgezije pri bolnom i invazivnom postupku.

----------


## Konfuzija

Luči radi tako kako radi. Kao pacijent imaš pravo biti informiran o tomu kako radi. Ako ti se to ne sviđa, nećeš ići k njemu. Kraj priče. 
(Sasvim je drugo kad ti nešto obeća, pa slaže, ali mu u tom konkretnom slučaju opisanom gore ne možeš ništa ako nemaš crno na bijelo, što pretpostavljam djevojka nema. Živjela Hrvatska.)

----------


## sljeme

kiki, čeeestitkeeee!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maxime

na vv nema anestezije zato sto nemaju opremu za ozivljavanje - da sam znala sto znaci punkcija 19 JS na zivo NIKADA ne bi pristala na to.
lucinger moja pitanja nije dozivljavaju (sto vise omljazavao ih je) i vv i lucinger su mi ostali u jako ruznom sjecanju.

----------


## mare41

i mene Res puntirao bez anestezije, al to sam znala unaprijed i na to pristala
s-iva, cestitam od srca!

----------


## sanda1977

> jutro!evo prvo čestitam na plusićima,velikim betama i malim srčekima 
> drage moje,moje odbrojavanje još nije gotovo!!! Nakon spotinga 7dnt,ja sam sva onako razočarana,tužna uhvatila se čišćenja(po ovoj vrućini)sve micala,usput plakala ko luda,navečer išla van,malo popila ,skroz se opustila..da bi nakon dan-dva sve stalo..i ja čekam i čekam i ništa.u čet. Pišnem test i pojavi se druga crtica,malo slabija od kontrolne ali itekako se vidi,gledam u nju i ne vjerujem..
> Danas ujutro u 4h opet pišnem i opet crtica,došla u sekundi,prije kontrolne,deblja od kontrolne.. 
> sad su sve neke emocije u meni i sreća i strah i neznam ni sama šta ali pomalo,sad čekamo petak 13. I betu..


xxxxxx

----------


## olivera

prije svega da čestitam kiki, ispalo je fenomenalno!!!
a danas sam se i ja šokirala, ovulacija je rebala biti sutra ili prekosutra i mm je sutra trebao doći sa mnom, jutros samo ja na folikulometriju i pita me dr.jel me boli nešto, ja kažem ništa zašto? kaže on da pita da zna kad mi je puknuo folikul!?! u subotu je bio 12x13mm i danas ga više nema  :Sad: 
odmah sam morala zvati mm da dođe s posla i da svoj doprinos da stignemo. super ako mi je puknuo jutros, ali što ako je to bilo jučer? propast će mi postupak onda
sva sam smetena, u šoku. dr do sad nije nikad fulao dan moje ovulacije

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Meni je rekao da ako odem iznad 15, da bi odustao... držao mi je cijelo predavanje o punkcijama s puno folikula, da to boli, da to ni u bolnici ne bi radio bez anestezije...


Kak ne bi? Pa na VV je radio punkcije od 20 i više folikula bez anestezije!

*Kiki*, čestitam!

----------


## geceta

> prije svega da čestitam kiki, ispalo je fenomenalno!!!
> a danas sam se i ja šokirala, ovulacija je rebala biti sutra ili prekosutra i mm je sutra trebao doći sa mnom, jutros samo ja na folikulometriju i pita me dr.jel me boli nešto, ja kažem ništa zašto? kaže on da pita da zna kad mi je puknuo folikul!?! u subotu je bio 12x13mm i danas ga više nema 
> odmah sam morala zvati mm da dođe s posla i da svoj doprinos da stignemo. super ako mi je puknuo jutros, ali što ako je to bilo jučer? propast će mi postupak onda
> sva sam smetena, u šoku. dr do sad nije nikad fulao dan moje ovulacije


A u kojoj si bolnici?
~~~~~~~ da sve dobro ispadne

----------


## olivera

Geceta u Ri sam

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (19)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF)
smj 
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
dea84 (prirodno)
ivana101 (IVFc)
SRPANJ
Sejla (IVF, Prag)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
14.6. MajaPOP ?????????
kika222 (SD) ????????????
CorinaII (CITO, sek) ???????????????
4.7. bluebella (PFC, PICSI+)
Tomek1221 ??????????
anaši1507 ???????????
6.7. ARIANM (Vg,IVF-)
9.7. legal alien (IVF, Petrova?)
11.7. konfuzija (IVF,Petrova)
Inaa 
Vrci ( 1.IVF,IVFc)
13.7. Kiki30 (+) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je spotting bio dobar znak

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Olivera (Ri)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
Argente (Ri)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, olivera, geceta

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), geceta (VV), M@tt (IVFc), tantolina
8. mjesec: strategija, tikki
9.mjesec: Brunaa (FET), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977
11. mjesec: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

i dalje tražim nekog tko će preuzeti listu do kolovoza jer ne znam koliko ću je sada još moći objavljivati, krajem tjedna bit ću bez neta do kolovoza sigurno a s mobitela ju ne mogu objavljivati osim u vrlo vrlo skracenom izdanju.


također, i dalje ima nerazjašnjenih slučajeva na listi, pod velikim upitnikom

----------


## Vrci

Jaoo nisam javila...još sam čekalica transfera... čekamo blastice  :Smile:  danas smo to saznali

----------


## krol

evo i ovde...
Danas je 5+3....bili smo na uzv i imamo jedno malo,hrabro   :Heart: ......

----------


## geceta

bravo Krol! nego, dal da te dodam na listu za srpanj ili lipanj? kad je bila beta?
vrci, a sto sad... kroz dan, dva budes ionako na listi za cekanje bete

----------


## krol

beta bila 29.06.... ma pisi gdje god hoces.....
jao bio sam sa suprugom u klinickom centru....vi zene ste bas cudne....sve nesto suzdrzavaju emocije......kad je dr rekao sve 5 imamo srculence....skako sam po hodnicima ko lud....vristali mi od smijeha.....sta cu  kad ne mogu da se kotrolisem.....  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

E vidim da se pise o dr. L. i anestezijama. Ja sam imala punkciju 25 stanica bez icega za bolove---doslovno sam tonula u nesvjest, nisam mogla niti zajaukat koliko mi je bilo slabo.......tako mi je drago čuti da više ne radi punkcije toliko folikula.
Ali, u Petrovoj me je doc. prestimulirao toliko da sam 2 dana zaredom isla na punkciju, vjerovali ili ne. Ona glavna sestra je rekla da to još nije vidjela niti ona. Ovako mi je objašnjeno..moramo ih ispunktirati ili bi ti pukli jajnici. Poslje sam ostala na infuziji ležat, ali sam drugi dan svejedno pala u nesvjest par sati nakon svega. Rezultat---u IVF mediju nije doslo do oplodnje.........A u nalazu spermiograma pise: jedino moguće ICSI. Pa ti reci ko je tu lud.
Bili su to moji počeci IVF borbe, pa nisam nista kuzila. Danas kazem....ŽIVIO CITO  <3

----------


## Snekica

krol čestitam, evo i ja ću skakati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
A žene... mi smo ti čudne, da, kad je sve u najboljem redu, mi se šokiramo, jer nam djeluje nestvarno.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Čestitam, Krol.
A nije mi jasno što onda dr L radi kad je tako puno folikula, znači ako sam dobro razumjela prije će obustaviti postupak nego uvesti anesteziju pa da postupak ne propadne? Možda se ipak radi samo o izuzetnim slučajevima kad je na pomolu hiperstimulacija?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ha ha Krol, cestitam, vristat necu jer je kasno  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

krol,čestitam na srčeku !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
vrci,za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

Cestitam svima na lijepim vijestima bilo plusevi, pravilne bete, otkucaji.... 
Tuznicama puno snage za dalje!
Ja na zalost nemam dobrih vijesti. Repriza prethodnog postupka samo jos niza beta sa krvarenjem vec 12.dan. Biokemijska.
Sad odmor i gustanje u ostatku ljeta pa onda po drugo misljenje i mozda promjena klinike ako se pokaze pozeljnim i potrebnim.

----------


## Snekica

legal alien, žao mi je! Znaš i sama koliko!  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

legal alien, 
žao mi je.

----------


## legal alien

Hvala cure. Ma prebacit cu se ja na pdf trudnoca jednom.... samo ne znam kad ce to biti  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

legal alien ,žao mi je..
sljedeći postupak je dobitni :Smile:   :Smile: 

Inesz  :Zaljubljen:  u tvoj avatar  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

;( legal, bas si me rastuzila  :Sad:  zao mi je ali vidim da si kao i inace vesela i puna optimizma,bit ce to nagradeno.drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj legal bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

legal  :Love:

----------


## bebolinko

*legal*,jako mi je žao...suosjećamo sa tobom :Love:

----------


## mare41

joj draga legal, bas mi je jako zao

----------


## M@tt

legal drži se...  :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

legal, glavu gore, odmori se, i na jesen u nove pobjede!!!  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Hvala svima na potpori.
Svima kojima su postupci u tijeku zelim pozitivan ishod do kraja.

----------


## Konfuzija

Beta 11 14. dnt. Mislim da se nemam čemu nadati.

----------


## geceta

Konfuzija,  :Love:  al ja bih je ipak jos 14. Ili 16.provjerila

----------


## Bab

draga Konfuzija... ja bi isto provjerila ß za dva dana...ali i iz mojih dosadašnjih iskustava, rekla bi da je to nažalost grozna biokemijska  :Sad: 

Ali nećemo te još tješiti...sve dok god ima imalo nade, OK?

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala, drage ste.  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

a joj curke moje pa kakve su to tužne teme ovdje..
legal jako mi je žao da ti se to opet dogodilo i pusa za hrabrost i nastavak borbe.

Konfuzija drži se, al izvadi betu ipak..~~~~~~~~~~~
svim mojim čekalicama bete i transfera i svega drugog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Bab

hej draga tikice...
kako ste mi Vas troje??? jel maziš bušu?
Jeste se ti i dragi oporavili od nesreće?

Čuvajte se jako, puse šaljem :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

Bab draga moja.. hvala ti što pitaš evo dobro smo ja i moje dvije zvjezdice. idemo dan po dan lagano danas brojim 8+4 i samo se nadam da ćeo dogurati do onih kriznih 12tjedana iako ni tada nema opuštanja.
uglavnom sam doma i odmaram po ovim vrućinama i ne mogu ništa..
od nesreće imam još bolove u kralježnici ali sad je puno bolje nego je bilo.. hvala ti što pitaš..

----------


## ljube

Konfuzija  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Žao mi za betu  :Sad: 

Meni vraćene dva vrhunska embrija, 5.dan...pa što bude...

----------


## Kadauna

Legal  :Sad: (

Konfuzija, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava   svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je  potrebno    liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene      optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji      imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## žužy

konfuzija,legal alien  :Love:  :Shy kiss: 
vrci  :Klap:  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Cure moje, javljam vam svoje loše vijesti s uzv-a  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Vidi se GV 22x15mm i ŽV 3,8mm, ali se nije vidio embrij....Moram sutra izvaditi betu i u petak ponoviti uzv, ako se ništa ne promijeni onda se potvrđuje blighted ovum....Šta vi mislite, imam li još nade, može li biti prerano, ili? Danas mi je 3tjedna nakon transfera, i neutješna sam jer je sve bilo tako sjajno do danas, povraćam i imam mučnine već par dana, simptomi svi od početka bili prisutni....i sad najvjerojatnije ništa  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## milasova8

Joj sejla,draga :Sad: 
Ja ti nemam iskustva pa ti ne mogu pomoc ali iskreno se nadam da nije kraj..
Drzim fige i mislim na tebe

----------


## Bubimitka81

Draga Sejla, prosla sam to nedavno, svakako ima nade Pa tek je 3 tjedna od transfera.. Preeerano je, to je tek neki 5 tt.. Ni slucajno prerano odustati, za kiretazu ima vremena..
A ja ti od srca zelim da do toga ne dodje i vjerujem da nece  :Smile: 
Nakon mog slucaja sam saznala za punooo zena kojima se plod kasnije pojavio  :Smile: 
Sretno draga

----------


## sejla

> Draga Sejla, prosla sam to nedavno, svakako ima nade Pa tek je 3 tjedna od transfera.. Preeerano je, to je tek neki 5 tt.. Ni slucajno prerano odustati, za kiretazu ima vremena..
> A ja ti od srca zelim da do toga ne dodje i vjerujem da nece 
> Nakon mog slucaja sam saznala za punooo zena kojima se plod kasnije pojavio 
> Sretno draga


Joj puno, puno hvala  :Heart: 
Ma nisam se ja sama po sebi obeshrabrila, odmah sam pomislila da je možda samo prerano, ali me dr ubio u pojam kad mi je rekao da se ne nadam puno i da su mi male šanse....Umirila sam se malo, pokazat će sutra beta i u petak uzv, pa će se znati više.....Javim!
 :Kiss:

----------


## luci07

sejla, sretno s betom i uzv! Nadam se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## geceta

Sejla,draga,svi mi tu vibramo za tebe,tako da mora sve biti u redu

----------


## kiki30

sejla,sve sam ti rekla,šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vjerujem da će se sve promjeniti :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sretno Sejla i promijeni dr.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, Luci mi je rekao da je dobar znak kad postoji zv  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Sejla šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve bude ok! :Smile:

----------


## sejla

hvala, ljubim vas sve  :Kiss:   :Heart: 
i da, u petak me poslao na drugi odjel, tako da neću bit kod istog dr  :Wink:

----------


## bebolinko

> hvala, ljubim vas sve  
> i da, u petak me poslao na drugi odjel, tako da neću bit kod istog dr


bejbi ma rano je za vidjeti plod,što  je tom doktoru!meni se sa 5tj vidjela samo gv bez žv i ploda tako da nemoj da te oneraspolozi taj dr!bit će to sve super,vidjeti češ i prokucati će tvoje malo srce za tjedan dva,vidjet češ!

----------


## Inesz

> Joj puno, puno hvala 
> Ma nisam se ja sama po sebi obeshrabrila, odmah sam pomislila da je možda samo prerano, ali me dr ubio u pojam kad mi je rekao da se ne nadam puno i da su mi male šanse....Umirila sam se malo, pokazat će sutra beta i u petak uzv, pa će se znati više.....Javim!


Draga Sejla,
smiri se ako možeš i budi strpljiva.
Nadaj se najboljemu, zaboravi što ti je rekao doktor.

Meni je dr, poznati i vrsni doktor, nakon što je u 7 tjednu vidio embrij i potvrdio srčanu akciju,  ali i  vidiao  veliki hematom iznad gestacijske rekao:

"nemojte se  nadati puno da ćete ovu trudnoću iznjeti do kraja".


Ubilo me to, voljela bih da uopće nisam išla kod njega na uz.

Ali eto, nije bio u pravu a slovi za vrhunskog ginekologa....


Idi polako naprijed...

Sretno!

----------


## vesnare

*sejla* ma nemoj se obeshrabriti - kad je kod mene bio blighted ovum nije uopće bilo žumanjčane vrećice (na engleskom yolk sack) i to je to, a čim se ona vidi, tu je i plod, koji se hrani od te vrećice i kasnije je absorbira i ostaje samo plod za dr.  :Teletubbies:  da sad ne psujem javno...
u svakom slučaju držim fige za bebicu i za srčeko, a implantacija uvijek može biti kasnije bez obzira na transfer pa ne brini, bit će to sve 5!
evo ti citiram pitanje i odgovor sa neta (ako ne kužiš engleski onda ti prevedem):



> I'm 6 weeks pregnant and Monday I went to the doctor to get an ultrsound  but the was nothing but a yolks sac seen is that normal?
> I am an ultrasound tech and it's totally normal not to see a heartbeat  until up to 6wks 5 days.  the absolute earliest it can be detected is  5w5d. The yolk sac is a good sign. * Blighted ovums dont have yolk sacs*.   a couple more days and they will be able to see the heartbeating.

----------


## Argente

konfuzija  :Love:  i ja vibram za treću sreću
sejla, i tebi isto, 3 tjedna nakon transfera stvarno zvuči malo rano...
Meni je danas bila punkcija pa ćemo kroz par dana vidjeti razvoj situacije!

----------


## tikki

Sejla, meni se kod blighted ovuma isto nije vidjelo ništa osim GV koja je rasla a u njoj nije bilo ŽV. Držim fige da sve bude ok!

Kiki30, sad sam pročitala tvoj potpis (nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu), držim ti jako jako fige! Baš si me razveselila!

----------


## mare41

sejla, ovaj citat od vesnare je bas super! svi znamo da je 5 tjedana stvarno prerano, evo krol je bio 5+3, drzim fige!

----------


## Inesz

ja sam na 1. uz bila na 5+6 i nije se vido embrij samo gestacijska i žumančana

----------


## sejla

hvala, evo toliko o doktoru....i meni je to bilo zdravorazumski da je vjerojatno samo rano, i da je dobro da se vide GV i ŽV, ali kad mi je rekao da se ne nadam previše i da su šanse male...definitivno nije lako čuti....nisam se ja nadala već čuti srce, samo da se vidi da se sve normalno razvija, sukladno tjednu trudnoće....

----------


## legal alien

Sejla bit ce to dobro. Ne shvacam doktora koji uvaljuje paranoje. Jedno je biti realan a drugo zastrasivati nepotrebno nekoga tko je vec izmucen postupkom. Ma zapravo bilo koga. Ti si nasa mlada nada. I za tjedan dana srce ce kucati.

----------


## Brunaa

*sejla*  :fige:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Legal,Konfuzija zao mi je :Sad: 
Sejla mogu samo potpisati gore naveden. Vec su ti suborke sve rekle. Imas  pp

----------


## kiki30

Legal,Konfuzija zao mi je...
a moj dan D je sutra,joj već sam sad sva nervozna...

----------


## tikica78

sejla to je prerano definitivno, sve su ti cure rekle..
vibre za tebe i za našu kiki za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

*Sejla*, ja mislim da je prerano da dr daje takve prognoze tako rano!
Meni se sa 6+2 vidjela gv i žv, i dr L je rekao da je to sasvim normalan nalaz. 
Za tjedan dana vidjeli smo mali plod i otkucaje.

*Legal*, *Konfuzija* žao mi je.

----------


## smj

Konfuzija -definitivno je prerano za betu - prije 16 dana moj doktor nikad nije dao raditi betu nama s teskocama...
Inace, po mojoj beti nikad ne bi bilo trudnoce,  nadji ranije postove, a ja sam sad u 8 tjdenu i kuca srce i doduse beba je jako jako mala (embrij), ali valjda ce narast.

Sejla, ni meni nisu vidjeli srce, a cim imas zumanjcanu sve je ok.  Samo strpljivo cekati i ne dati kiretazu dok gotovo nije gotovo...

----------


## smj

I jos ... ima li netko embrij od 5 mm na kraju 7 i pocetku osmog tjedna - to je jako malo, zar ne?!
Ali kuca srce i ja bih da se moja beba izbori za zivot...

----------


## s_iva

Moj je plod isto manji, dr je rekao da više odgovara 6.-om nego 7.-om tjednu.
Ali, bila je kasnija implantacija sudeći po mojim niskim početnim betama.
I još mi je rekao da se radi usporedbe da li je sve u redu gleda raniji uzv, a ne neke njihove standardne mjere.
*Smj*, nadam se da će sve biti u redu!

----------


## milasova8

sejla,draga jesi vadila betu?

----------


## sejla

evo me curke, u pauzi između žestokih mučnina....moja današnja betica je 65707, nekak mi se čini da je to trudnoća  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

wooow koja beta, ma to je sigurna trudnoća  :Very Happy: 

onog doktora treba tući što te tako živcira svojim komentarima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Sejla, kad je uzv? Sutra?

----------


## M@tt

Sejla čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,crestitam od srca!!! Uzivaj u trudnoci

----------


## mare41

sejlica, draga, kiss!

----------


## sejla

hvala vam  :Smile:  da, sutra sam naručena na uzv, pa ćemo vidjeti što će mi drugi dr reći....pišem!
 :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Sejla,idešššš!!!

----------


## kiki30

ajme sejla,koja brojčica  :Smile:

----------


## trantincica

eto ga,super!! znaci sve je ok! 
Ma to je samo rano!!!
izgleda se taj doktor ne kuzi sta bi se trebalo vidjeti u tako ranoj trudnoci!
ti samo budi opustena i ne dopusti da te izbace iz takta...a mucnina je itekakav znak da se mrvica primila...
meni je isto tako rano krenulo i bilo nepodnosljivo do 15. tj.

----------


## geceta

Mene su danas fino isto isprepadali. Da su velike sanse da folikuli popucaju prije punkcije. ;(

----------


## mostarka86

geceta, pa kad je punkcija? kad je štoperica?
sejla, imaš pp...presretna sam zbog tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## luci07

Bravo, sejla! Baš mi je drago!

kiki30, sretno sutra! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obje!

----------


## tikki

Sejla i kiki30 sretno sutra!

----------


## geceta

Nist jos ne znam:/

----------


## Mury

*kiki30* i *sejla*, do neba i natrag, i opet do neba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas danas obradujete!!!!

----------


## linalena

Sejla vau koja beta i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i pokoja  :Coffee:

----------


## M@tt

> Mene su danas fino isto isprepadali. Da su velike sanse da folikuli popucaju prije punkcije. ;(


Ko ti je rekao to?? Doktori?? ma fuuuuj! Ma neče, sve bude u redu... :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

sejla  :Very Happy:

----------


## olivera

sejla bravo  :Very Happy: 
kiki ja sam se priljepila za ekran i čekam dobre vijesti
geceta ne mari za to, meni je dr rekao u subotu da ću ovulirati utorak ili srijedu i dao mi nedjelju slobodno da napunim baterije jer ću od ponedjeljka svaki dan na folikulometrije i šta se desilo?mi se poseksali u nedj. da bude apstinencija taman i ja dođem u ponedjeljak a ono nema folikula pa brzo zvala mm da da doprinos 1 dan star!?! i eto spermiogram savršen a to se nije desilo nikad, vidi potpis. Tako da i doktori griješe a moj je izvrstan dr. Ne sekiraj se draga, bit će ok, to sam ti htjela reći

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Od srijede sam pikalica i ovoj je moj 1 IVF. Sutra ću znati kako se stvari razvijaju i čemu se mogu nadati.
Sretno svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

sejla sve sam ti rekla :Smile:  vibramo za sutra
svim čekalicama koje čega šaljem vibre

----------


## kiki30

evo i mene!!! da javim moju beticu koja je 18 410  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
uh,nadam se da je ovaj put to -TO !!!!  sad sam još sva preuzbuđena i sretna i plakala bi i neznam šta...jeeeeee

----------


## geceta

wooooooow!  :Smile:  cestitam!!!! bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

> Ko ti je rekao to?? Doktori?? ma fuuuuj! Ma neče, sve bude u redu...


ne mozes vjerovat! kad sam izlazila vec iz ordinacije  :Sad:  onda me jos danas i mama bacila u bad, ma sva nikakva i bezvoljna i uplakana idem u ovaj postupak, nikad nisam imala toliko malo vjere u uspjeh kao sada...

a vi? u kojem ste stadiju? zna li se dan?

----------


## s_iva

Kiki, čestitam!
Wooow, koje bete ovih dana!!!

----------


## rose

*kiki30* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ne javljam se često,čitam šta se događa tu i tamo ali na ovo sam morala reagirat,to je to draga moja...

----------


## strategija

Kiki30 čestitam, predivna beta :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pea

Kiki30 čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Koji ti je dan nakon transfera? jer beta je  :Shock:  :Klap:

----------


## tikica78

KIKI čestitam draga!  :Very Happy: 

geceta kakvo je stanje kod tebe, uskoro punkcija..
M@tt šta ima kod vas?

----------


## beilana

*kiki, ma bravo*, btw, koj ti je dnt?

----------


## geceta

> KIKI čestitam draga! 
> 
> geceta kakvo je stanje kod tebe, uskoro punkcija..
> M@tt šta ima kod vas?


Jucer su mi bili 12 i 14 folikulichi,sutra idem opet,stoperica isto,nadam se.Punkcija valjda u ponedeljak ako ne popucaju prije,s time smo jucer zavrsili pregled:/
Dakle,u pon novi zakon u NN a ja na stol

----------


## milasova8

kiki, čestitke od srca  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## luci07

Kiki30, čestitke!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Kiki, WOOOOOOOW...koja beta !!!

čestitam draga i da, napokon je došlo Tvoje vrijeme!!!!

geceta, a zašto dr misli da bi popucali??? Pa nisu jučer bili tolko veliki? Meni to nekak zvuči taman...ok, ne puca nam svima na istu veličinu, ali tu je i štoperica ...HM...
kako god, ja ti želim 2 lijepa jajčeka iz ta dva folikulića i barem 1 bebicu kroz 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Niti ja ne razumijem zast su me ispratili tom recenicom :Sad:  2 su po 14,1 po 12, meni dosta i 1et.
Hvala ti,draga

----------


## geceta

I mi se nadamo istom :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

geceta, držim  :fige:   da dođe do uspješnog transfera

----------


## amyx

Woooow Kiki to su ziher twinsi ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

18-ti dan, jel tako ?

----------


## M@tt

kikiiiiiiiiiiii bravooooooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

S nama? 6 velikih i 2 mala. Danas zadnja 4 gonala pa se ukupna brojka popela na 40 komada!!!! Strašno kaj ne? 40 gonala i relativno malo folikula, ali računali smo mi s tim s obzirom na naš AMH tako da...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ali dr. L. je rekao da je zadovoljan... Sutra štoperica, ponedjeljak punkcija, heparin od transfera...  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiki cestitam na mrak beti  :Smile: 
Geceta i M@tt sretno na punkciji...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

kiki30, čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Hvala Vam svima!!

----------


## mari mar

geceta, držim za transfer  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

> geceta, držim za transfer


Potpisujem, i pitam se di nam je *sejla* danas?

----------


## legal alien

kiki cestitke! ej koja beta. cool.
m@tt i geceta - sto bezbolnije i uspjesnije punkcije ~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Sejla se ne javlja...nadam se da je sve u redu...

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Hvala Vam svima!!


ovaj mora da je dobitni jer je ispunjen jako dobrim željama u onim klomićima koje sam ti poslala....sretnooooo :fige:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> evo i mene!!! da javim moju beticu koja je 18 410  
> uh,nadam se da je ovaj put to -TO !!!!  sad sam još sva preuzbuđena i sretna i plakala bi i neznam šta...jeeeeee


wwwoooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww čestitam i svima ostalima želim srećuuuu  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sejlaaaaaa javiiiiii seeee.........

----------


## bebolinko

> Sejla se ne javlja...nadam se da je sve u redu...


sigurno je išla onom doktoru sve po spisku :Grin: 

*kiki* koja betaaaaaa-pa zar to postoji????svaka čast-od srca sve najljepše ti želim!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

> ovaj mora da je dobitni jer je ispunjen jako dobrim željama u onim klomićima koje sam ti poslala....sretnooooo


 :Smile:  ovaj cijeli je ispunjen molitvama raznih ljudi, ne samo mm i mene, vise no ikoji prije
Hvala ti jos jednom,draga! Za sve! 

I hvala svima na vibricama i podrsci!!!
Lista prije nego odem i nakon punkcije jedna

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Geceta draga, sretno do neba i nek urode plodom sve ove molitve i dobre željice  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Kiki draga, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sretno dalje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Kiki*, čestitam!

----------


## rozalija

kiki čestitam od srca. 
Koja prekrasna beta. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sejla bravo za betu. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
svim curama u postupcima želim punoooooooo sreće.

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 čestitam ti od srca!

Matt i Geceta sretno na punkciji!

----------


## geceta

Folikula mi nema,ne vide se:/hormoni su ok.danas stoperica,pon punkcija,najavljeno je da ce jako bolit pa cu dobit duplo koktel.a inace se onesvjestim koliko boli.lijepo smo krenuli

----------


## vesnare

*kiki30* bravo, jupiiiiiiiii :Very Happy: 
*sejla* čekamo novosti :Cekam:  i držim fige :fige:

----------


## piki

Gecata ~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak da bude folikula i da dupli koktel pomogne barem malo!

----------


## smj

Ma Sejla, di si?!
Mali Anđeo, vidjela sam tvoj avatar, ogromne cestitke.
Geoceta, ma bit ce dobro, dosta je i jedan kako valja.
Pozdravi svima i trudnicama i onima koje ce to tek biti...

----------


## sejla

cure moje oprostite mi, ali imam strašne mučnine i toliko povraćam da sam jučer završila i na infuziji....
UZV je dobro prošao, jučer se vidio embrionalni odjek 1,5mm, sljedeći tjedan moram ponoviti! Nadam se da će bit sve u redu  :Smile: 
Hvala što brinete, velika pusa svima!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Sejlice sve ti je oprosteno :Smile:  M@tt,geceta sretno na punkciji. Vibre i svima ostalim~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

*sejla* ma bit će sve 5 i super vijesti :Very Happy: 
*m@tt*,*geceta* držim fige za lijepe js, za uspješnu oplodnju i da se što prije bebice prime za svoje mamice ~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam svima na podrsci! Mene su ova 3 dana posebno psihicki a i fizicki iscrpila,danas ovo posebno,nisam to ocekivala i drhtati tamo 5h... Bit ce kako bude,sam se ja jos moram pomirit s tim da nemam veze s icim,da nista nije u mojim rukama
Hvala! Sve i svi ste jako dragi

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sejla zao mi je sto te toliko pate mucnine ali drago mi je za uzv, a mucnine ce proci...
M@tt i Geceta jos jednom sretno na punkciji ~~~~~~~~~~~|~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Nego,ima li ikog ovdje alergicnog na penicilin? Danas me uspjeli i u labosu splasit da to bas nije super za sve ovo :Sad:

----------


## smj

> Nego,ima li ikog ovdje alergicnog na penicilin? Danas me uspjeli i u labosu splasit da to bas nije super za sve ovo


Geoceta, ja sam od djetinjstva povremeno imala alergiju na pencilin - dodje i ode - vezano je za snagu imunoloskog.
Nema to veze, samo moras naglasit, jer ti onda daju nesto drugo, zamjensko.
Samo hrabro, bit ce sve ok...

----------


## smj

Sejla, samo neka si ziva - to se hormoni uskladjuju, zato mucnine - vazno je da pijes cistu vodu u velikim kolicinama i caj od kamilice dobro ohladjen ili neki koji ti pase, menta i slicno.  Nikako kisele sokove (jabuka i brusnica) i sokove s aditivima - eventualno, ako ti organizam to hoce - napravi jaku mijesanu limunadu-narancadu i samo je pogledaj.  Ako ti od pogleda i mirisa nije muka, onda to popij - jako snazi organizam (neka ima secera da ne izazove grceve u stomaku, oni mogu biti sranje).

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,tak sam sretna sto je UZV pokazao da je sve ok i demantirao onog zlocestog doktora..
Zelim ti da mucnine produ sto prije da napokon mozes uzivati u potpunosti sa svojom mrvicom

----------


## milasova8

Geceta- sretno sutra..mislim na tebe

----------


## M@tt

Geceta zajedno cemo odbrojavat. I nama punkcija sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

m@tt,geceta sretno sutra!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Geceta i Matt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## sejla

> Sejla, samo neka si ziva - to se hormoni uskladjuju, zato mucnine - vazno je da pijes cistu vodu u velikim kolicinama i caj od kamilice dobro ohladjen ili neki koji ti pase, menta i slicno.  Nikako kisele sokove (jabuka i brusnica) i sokove s aditivima - eventualno, ako ti organizam to hoce - napravi jaku mijesanu limunadu-narancadu i samo je pogledaj.  Ako ti od pogleda i mirisa nije muka, onda to popij - jako snazi organizam (neka ima secera da ne izazove grceve u stomaku, oni mogu biti sranje).


Hvala smj na savjetu! Da, pijem kamilicu i danas sam baš probala i s limunadom i paše mi....Jedino što moram piti na žličice, jedino tako mogu. Ma bude i to prošlo.

----------


## tikica78

geceta i m@tt sretno na punkcijama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislim na vas stalno.

sejla super da je sve ok, a mučnine će proći već..

----------


## geceta

Svima od <3 hvala na vibricama za sutra i sto mislite na nas! Prave ste!!!
M@tt,sretno Vam(nam) sutra!

----------


## milasova8

M@t i vama zelim svu srecu sutra!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

I po treći put, M@tt i Geceta sretno na punkcijama  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A Tikice kako si ti?

----------


## luci07

geceta i M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i što bezbolniju punkciju!

----------


## tikki

Geceta i Matt, sretno sutra,  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikulice!

Kiki30, wou koja beta! Čestitam od srca i želim ti svu sreću za dalje!

Sejla sretno! Proci ce i te mucnine, bitno da bebolinko bude dobro  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Gotovo. Imamo 6 jajceka!  :Smile:  

Geceta javi se...

----------


## olivera

M@tt bravo! koliko ih vraćate? ja još kao kvočka čuvam svoje
geceta tvoj je red :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt bravo! koliko ih vraćate? ja još kao kvočka čuvam svoje
> geceta tvoj je red



Pa ako se oplode kako treba onda 3 isto kao prvi puta u punoj stimulaciji. Inace ovaj put smo iskoristili cak 40 gonala za tih 6 jajceka. 
Jel bi se onda za nas moglo reci da smo low responderi ili smo bas negdje na granici?

Olivera kad vadis betu?? ~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Bravo M@tt...i za tebe i tvoju dragu.
jel sad sve oplođujete s obzirom na novi zakon?
Nadam se da je tako i da će biti i smrzlića...pa da za godinu-dvije možete po bracu i/ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!! :Smile: )u prirodnjaku.
M@tt,bravoooo!! :Smile:

----------


## Bab

uuuuuuuu...geceta...prirodnjak pa 4 JS?!?!?!
Pa ti si prava koka nesilica
čestitam i želim lijepe embrijiće :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

geceta,m@tt  lijepe vijesti!!  :Smile:  za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!!)u prirodnjaku.
> M@tt,bravoooo!!



Eto vidis? Sam ti rekao da su oni tu. Nije mi bilo jasno kako ih nisu vidjeli ono zadnji put? Nego kako prirodnjak? Pa nisi bila na klomifenima si rekla? 

Uglavnom cestitam i ja tebi!! Sad vibramo da se lijepo oplode.  :Smile: 

Bab tocno tako. Sve.  :Smile:  i mi se nadamo tome scenariju. 

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama

----------


## Bab

jooooooj...i ja bi u postupak.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

----------


## M@tt

> jooooooj...i ja bi u postupak.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...



Ajooooj Bab.  :Sad:  Vidim u potpisu da se spremas tek sljedece godine dalje. Zelim ti da ti to vrijeme cim prije prode. Di si u postupcima ti ono?

----------


## Bab

ma u Petrovoj...i ovo mi je super kaj sam dobila kakve su termine davali :Sad: 
Baš sam tužna...a nemamo love za otić privatno...još otplaćujemo kredit za te privatne izlete :Sad: 
ma to je samo danas takav dan, pa sam malo ljubomorna na vaša jajčeka i lijepe i brojne embrije koje ćete dobiti...pa se polakomila odmah da bi ija malo  :Smile: 
najte niš zameriti, molim lijepo :Smile: 

i želim najluđi tulum u labu !!!!

----------


## M@tt

Ma daj sta bi ti zamjerili? Razumijem te u potpunosti. Mi cemo sad zbog ovog stimuliranog nositi gace na stapu mjesec-dva... 

Drzi se, bude ti brzo proslo vrijeme do sljedeceg puta...

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta, m@tt bravo za js  :Very Happy: . ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Klap:

----------


## tantolina

Ja obavila punkciju nažalost bez js.........sad u 10-11 mjesecu novi postupak.........

----------


## strategija

Tantolina neka jesen donese više sreće!
M@tt i geceta da se oplode sva jajčeka~~~~
Bab i mene čeka termin u 02/13 u Petrovoj pa ćemo skupa ako moj privatni izlet ne uspije!

----------


## Inesz

Cure,
8-9 mjeseci čekanja u Petrovoj na novi postupak?

To je jako dugo. Dobili smo bolji zakon, ali što vrijedi kad u državnim klinikama nećemo moći doći na red već ćemo čekati i čekati...
Mislim da je vrijeme da opet počnemo pisati Ministru zdravlja...

Tužno je čitati kako ljudi ostaju bez zadnje kune plaćajući postupke u privatnim praksama jer u državnoj bolnici treba čekati 9 mjeseci da se dođe u postupak.
Pa, ljudi moji... 9 mjesci čekati?!
Je li to novi, bolji zakon na djelu?

Opet treba pisati Ministru...

----------


## anabanana

Nazalost Inesz, mislim da se tu neće ništa promijenit u svezi čekanja ..jednostavno nas je puno i previše  :Sad:  tko god može ide u privatne klinike, nažalost, iz iskustva znam da se tamo puuuuno bolje prolazi, u svakom pogledu. Vrijedi i kredita i kako kaže m@tt, nošenja gaća na štapu nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## M@tt

Navodno se na VV-u ne ceka toliko dugo kolko smo culi...

----------


## beilana

na VV se ne čeka dugo, al recimo meni je prolaktin bio visok i nakon 3 tjedna bromergona se smanjio, ali sam godinu i pol išla svaki mjesec na vv da bi me poslali vadit hormone, i tek tada sam upala u postupak, samo sam jedan mjesec pila jasmine. ne čeka se dugo, al mi smo bezveze čekali 2 godine. sad me cista napala i sad evo od 03/12 ništa ne znam do kad. samo pij jasmine

----------


## Inesz

Držim pogrešnimbiti pasivan i govoriti da se ionako ne može ništa promijeniti. Može se i mora mijenjati.
Mislite li da bi novi Zakon bio bolji da se nije pisalo, davalo prijedloge, kontaktiralo sve koji su mogli utjecati da se zakon promijeni na bolje?
Prvotna verzija Zakona o MPO bila je puno nepovoljnija za neplodne parove, da se nije aktivno sudjelovalo da se Zakon poboljša ostao bi onaj kojeg je Vlada prvog predložila. Samo da podsjetim to bi značilo između ostalog:

-oplodnja maksimalno 8 jajnih stanica
-računanje Milinovićevih postupaka i ne kretanje iz početka po novom za parove koji su iskoristili pravo na 6 postupaka po Milinovićevom zakonu
-ostala bi dobna granica od 42 godine nako koje žena nema pravo na postupak na tret proračuna itd

Zakon koji je u petak izglasan u Saboru i dalje ima prostora za poboljšavanje, i nisu sve primjedbe pacijenata i aktivista uvažene, ali da nije bilo borbe, Zakon bi bio daleko nepovoljniji.

Ne smije se unaprijed odustajati. Možemo reći da smo izgubili tek nakon borbe, ne bi smjeli unaprijed izvjesiti bijelu zastavu i malodušni potpisati kapitulaciju misleći da se ionako ne može ništa promijeniti. Može se i mora mijenjati.


Čemu bolji Zakon ako ga ciljana skupina ljudi tj. neplodni parovi ne mogu koristiti, odnsno ako ga u potpunosti mogu koristiti samo oni koji mogu platiti 20-ak tisuća kuna za svaki postupak u privatnoj klinici?

Privatne klinike trebaju postojati kao slobodan izbor. 
Nepošteno je i duboko nehumano dugačkim listama čekanja tjerati parove da  zadnju kunu ostave u privatnim praksama.  
U medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji vrijeme je zbilja dragocjeno. Ponekad je vrijeme odnosno starost žene u postupku jedan od najvažnijih faktora uspjeha/neuspjeha. 

Čekati 9 mjeseci na postupak u državnoj klinici nema medicinsko opravdanje već je tome uzrok financijske prirode. To je mpo pacijentima neprihvatljivo. I mnogi će se protiv toga budniti i biti aktivni u smislu da se to promijeni.

Nemaju svi građani mogućnost izbora liječiti se u državnoj ili privatnoj klinici.

U Hrvatskoj je na žalost puno građana sa malim primanjima. Hoće li mnogi neplodni parovi za 10-15 godina kad ih budu znatiželjnici pitali zašto nemate djece odgovaati:

 "Zato jer nismo imali novaca"?!

----------


## Inesz

Imali smo prilike čitati da se i na sv Duhu čeka 9-10 mjesci

----------


## strategija

Da, draga Inesz. Neznam kakva je situacija u drugim bolnicama ali u Petrovoj se poprilično odužila lista čekanja. U 2mj ove godine sam bila u postupku a sljedeći termin sam dobila u 2mj sljedeće godine. Godina dana bez postupka, strašno! Prestrašno! HZZO im ne plaća a mi pacijenti uvijek to osjetimo na našim leđima.

----------


## olivera

> Pa ako se oplode kako treba onda 3 isto kao prvi puta u punoj stimulaciji. Inace ovaj put smo iskoristili cak 40 gonala za tih 6 jajceka. 
> Jel bi se onda za nas moglo reci da smo low responderi ili smo bas negdje na granici?
> 
> Olivera kad vadis betu?? ~~~~~~~


betu vadim 30.07. mada mislim da bi moglo i ranije jer je ovo sekundarni
ne znam o vašem slučaju detalje ali mislim da sam ja bila low responder sa menopurom pa smo promijenili terapiju
moje iskustvo u stimuliranom je:
- kratki protokol 4 menopura 9 dana i decapeptyl od 1.dana=4 folikula=1 zametak =nema trudnoće
-dugi protokol 3 gonala 14 dana=16 folikula=11 jajnih stanica, 2 oplođene i vraćene, ostalo sve propalo, trudnoća se desila, 1 plod otišao sa menstrualnim krvarenjem, drugi u 15+5tt, problem decidualni polip, plod i posteljica ok
-dugi protokol 2 gonala12 dana 18 folikula, 16 stanica, 2 oplođene vraćene, 6 zaleđenih, nema trudnoće
-sekundarni, prirodni, odmrzavaju se svi( jer su prva dva propala pri odleđivanju)razvila su se 2 osmostanična i na moj nagovor oba vraćena(dr je htio 1 radi straha od višeplodne radi lošeg iskustva sa mnom)
zanimljivost je da je dr.planirao ovulaciju utorak ili srijedu i mi smo u sub na nedj odradili završni sex da spermići budu taman(u subotu je folikul bio 12mm)i u pon folikula nije bilo PUKAO JE , mislim da još nismo svjesni što smo si :kuhar:

----------


## olivera

tantolina idući put je nova šansa, nikad nije isto i može biti dobitni pokušaj, odmori i naprijed :Smile:

----------


## Argente

X na Inesz.
Ne zaboravite da će i privatnici s novim odredbama zakona imati ograničenje na broj postupaka, tako da baš nitko neće biti pošteđen listi čekanja.

----------


## geceta

M@tt,da,imas pravo!ocito koktel djeluje,klomifenski :Smile: 
Tantolina,drzi se, :Love: 
Inesz,X na sve

----------


## milasova8

geceta,lijepo je počelo..još lijepše će završiti :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

ja upravo složila mail ministru..
zahvalila se na poboljšanju prvotnog prijedloga zakona i apelirala na kraću listu čekanja..jer ovo je prestrašno!! iako u svakom prijašnjem mailu koji je poslan u ministarstvo sam se dotakla i listi čekanja-ne želim čekati godinu dana na novi postupak..a nije baš da imam para za privatne postupke-možda bi mogla jedan godišnje napraviti privatno..MOŽDA
Pa molim i ostale,koji već nisu da se izbore za sebe..od kukanja nema ništa..

----------


## geceta

Potpis totalno!hvala ti,draga! I na pisanju i na svemu,namjeravam uciniti isto

----------


## tikica78

geceta, m@tt za tulum u labosu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvalaaaa  :Kiss:  a kako se ti osjecas?
I hvala svima na vibricama!!

----------


## piki

Eto geceta sretno i ovdje, M@tt i vama također!
Da se nadovežem na temu čekanja na postupak i pohvalim VV usput. Mi smo prvi put došli na VV u ožujku ove godine i čekali smo "samo" 4 mj. za postupak. Sjećam se da mi je u tada izgledalo užasno dugo čekati srpanj, ali kad vidim kako dugo se drugdje čeka moram priznati da smo stvarno brzo došli na red i sretni smo zbog toga. Doduše, neke smo pretrage napravili prije i izliječili ureaplasmu tako da na tome nismo izgubili vrijeme. Malo se sve zavuklo zbog dva pregleda androloga inače bi bili na redu i mjesec dana ranije. Ne znam jel to zbog mojih godina išlo sve ubrzano, možda bi netko mlađi duže čekao ali svaka čast ekipi na VV!
Kakav će biti ishod znat ćemo uskoro jer bi punkcija trebala biti krajem tjedna  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Sretno na punkciji,draga!!!mi smo htjeli prosle godine ali je bilo pred GO pa smo dosli u 9. I krajem 11.vec bili punktirani,tako da potpis na ovo gore!

----------


## milasova8

ali zamislite kad bi se sad svi iz drugih klinika prebacili na vv-liste cekanja bi se produzile..mozda semnogi i prebace kad skuze da se na vv manje ceka..
Svejedno mislim da trebamo pisati kako bi poduzeli nesto da se te liste skrate..
Ovo je off topic- trebali bi otvoriti novu temu " liste cekanja po klinikama"

----------


## geceta

Pa da,toga se i bojim:/nesluzbena info da ako krene navala sad sa zakonom,da ce biti puno odbijanja parova  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Idem zakuhat jednu finu forumsku kavicu pa se posluzite!
Ananas nema,nije sezona,moze lubenica?
Lista slijedi nekad kasnije popodne,jos moram toga po kuci obavit dok jos mogu :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

> Hvalaaaa  a kako se ti osjecas?
> I hvala svima na vibricama!!


hej ljepotice moja, dobro sam hvala ti.. jučer bila na pregledu vidjela svoje dvije zvjezdice preko stomaka se već lijepo vide..
želim ti ovu sreću u srcu što prije draga moja!

----------


## geceta

Hvala :Smile:  evo ja javljam da se jedna oplodila i nadam se da ce se lijepo podjeliti do sutra

----------


## kiki30

geceta,za jednu ali vrijednu mrvu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sutra na ultrazvuk,joj neki strah je u meni,a nadam se da će sve bit u redu..

----------


## Snekica

kiki30 puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši prvi susret sa  :Heart:  ili čak  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## beilana

ja mislim da će se *kiki* susrest sa minimalno dva srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

svim cekalicama od srca zelim puno jajasaca,bezbolne punkcije,velike bete,kucajuca srceka i sretne porode!!! :Very Happy: 

a tuznicama nasim veliki zagrljaj i vjerujte da cete uskoro stici do svog cilja,a cijela ova borba ce ostati daleko iza vas! :Love:

----------


## smj

Samo da javim, nista od bebaca.
S 8/9 tjedan srce vise ne kuca.
Hvala svima koje su me hrabrile.  
Sad mi treba snage za izdrzati kiretazu.

----------


## geceta

Ajoj ;( saljem ti vibrice za snagu i zagrljaj za utjehu,barem neku ;(

----------


## jojo

smj  :Love:

----------


## Argente

smj, žao mi je  :Love:  drži se

----------


## mare41

smj, tu smo za tebe, drzi se!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Smj bas mi je zao...  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Smj
žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

joj srce mi puca smj jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

smj,jako mi je žao što je tako moralo završiti..grlim te jako,jako

----------


## M@tt

smj pretužno...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## smj

Puno hvala svima na podrsci sad.
Kako mi je ovo prva kiretaza, uputite me ima li nesto na sto bih trebala obratiti paznju, sto je dopusteno, a sto treba znati...
I isto molim, uputite me ako ima i neki podforum da se ovo lakse prodje, svaki je savjet dobrodosao...

----------


## luci07

smj, žao mi je što je tako završilo i što se mrvica nije uspjela izboriti. :Sad:  Drži se!

----------


## mari mar

smj žao mi je...

----------


## mare41

draga smj, imamo pdf roditelji andjela, najbolje razumiju cure koje su to prosle, drzi se

----------


## antalya

*smj* suosjećam sa tobom i jako mi je žao što ovo proživljavaš , vjeruj mi znam koliko ti je teško sada  :Love:  budi hrabra

----------


## Bab

smj...žao mi je užasno što si i ti postala mama malog anđela...
Nema tu utjehe pa neću ni pokušavat :Sad: 
iskreno se nadam da ti je ovo zadnja kiretaža i zadnje ružno iskustvo u životu.
A što se tiče nekih savjeta...ne znam šta bi ti rekla...nadam se da ćeš imati opću anesteziju...ja sam vagala za i protiv al sam na kraju rekla da ne želim kroz svu tugu i jad još prolazit i fizičku bol za koju sam čula da je gadna. 
Tako da ako možeš birat ja bi preporučila opću.
A oporavak (fizički) je meni bio skroz ok... Bolovi i lagano krvaruckanje su mi trajali oko 10 dana ali ništa strašno. M mi je došla 6 tjedana nakon kiretaže i na prvom pregledu mi je bilo sve ok. Rekli su mi da nakon tri ciklusa mogu dalje u akciju.
I da, ja sam u bolnicu primljena u četvrtak, u petak je bila kiretaža i u subotu sam išla doma.

A što se tiče psihičkog oporavka...tu ne znam šta bi ti rekla...ja i danas, 6 mjeseci nakon gubitka moje srečice imam dana kad se rasplačem ko kišna godina pri pogledu na malu sličicu sa uzv-a...ali to nekako treba posložiti u glavi i probati nakon nekog vremena početi normalno živjeti. Ja sam prva dva tjedna samo plakala...al doslovno...bila sam ko zombi...
I nažalost il nasreću ona stara da vrijeme liječi rane je istinita. Nećeš nikada zaboraviti ali moći ćeš s tim živjeti.
Meni se sad bliži dan kad sam trebala rodit i mislim da će mi bit koma...ali mi žene smo lavice i sve ćemo izdržat.
Tako i tebi želim...kad ti se plače- plači...izbaci to iz sebe.
Ako trebaš još neki savjet slobodno pitaj...
I drž' se kolko možeš.

----------


## olivera

smj žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka, mogu te samo utješiti svojim istim iskustvom da je bolje da se desi ranije ako se već mora desiti fizički i psihički je lakše proći kiretažu nego porod...s vremenom ćeš se naučiti živjeti s tim, tvoj anđeo će uvijek imati mjesto u tvom srcu, druge utjehe nema
moj savjet ti je da odtuguješ, pomiriš se s tim i kreneš dalje jer život ide, nemoj zaglaviti u praznini :Taps:

----------


## Mia Lilly

smj, žao mi je.

----------


## anabanana

smj, žao mi je...... i sama sam to prošla sa 12 i pol tjedana. 
A za kiretažu, ako možeš birati, uzmi opću. Uz svu tugu i bol ne treba ti još i ta fizička. I još k tome slušat razgovore sestara o cijenama voća i povrća. Moju kolegicu je više bolio taj manjak suosjećanja nego bol koju je osjećala. Ja sam nakon nje tražila opću (ne znam kako je drugdje, meni su ponudili izbor). Došla ujutro, popodne isla doma. Bol nikakvu nisam osjetila poslije, niti sam krvarila osim mrvicu taj dan navečer.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> smj...žao mi je užasno što si i ti postala mama malog anđela...
> Nema tu utjehe pa neću ni pokušavat
> iskreno se nadam da ti je ovo zadnja kiretaža i zadnje ružno iskustvo u životu.
> A što se tiče nekih savjeta...ne znam šta bi ti rekla...nadam se da ćeš imati opću anesteziju...ja sam vagala za i protiv al sam na kraju rekla da ne želim kroz svu tugu i jad još prolazit i fizičku bol za koju sam čula da je gadna. 
> Tako da ako možeš birat ja bi preporučila opću.
> A oporavak (fizički) je meni bio skroz ok... Bolovi i lagano krvaruckanje su mi trajali oko 10 dana ali ništa strašno. M mi je došla 6 tjedana nakon kiretaže i na prvom pregledu mi je bilo sve ok. Rekli su mi da nakon tri ciklusa mogu dalje u akciju.
> I da, ja sam u bolnicu primljena u četvrtak, u petak je bila kiretaža i u subotu sam išla doma.
> 
> A što se tiče psihičkog oporavka...tu ne znam šta bi ti rekla...ja i danas, 6 mjeseci nakon gubitka moje srečice imam dana kad se rasplačem ko kišna godina pri pogledu na malu sličicu sa uzv-a...ali to nekako treba posložiti u glavi i probati nakon nekog vremena početi normalno živjeti. Ja sam prva dva tjedna samo plakala...al doslovno...bila sam ko zombi...
> ...


potpisujem sve i mislim na tebe

----------


## kiki30

evo i mene s lošim vijestima  :Sad:  nisam čula srčeko,nema ga..
vidi se gest.mjehur s malim emb. odjekom ali ne i sa srčekom..baš sam tužna..
idem ponovo u srijedu ali ništa ne očekujem..
bit će da još nije došlo moje vrijeme..  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

kiki, koliko si t?

----------


## beilana

mislim da su sejli pisali, čim je embr odjek tu, bit će i srčeko, al je prerano

----------


## kiki30

a neznam,dr. misli da je rano,jer mi je kasno bio transfer,dan prije nego sam inače trebala dobit M,nada se da će bit sve dobro,ali ja mislim da on mene samo tješi,vidjela sam da mu nije pravo..
a nema druge nego,opet čekati..

----------


## beilana

sve bude ok, prerano je.  :Zaljubljen:  imaš vremena za brigu draga, dok budete birale cipelice i mašnice, haljinice....ili igrice, kupit li nogomet, il aute, sad se opusti  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Kiki,molim za tebe i mislim samo pozitivno,sjeti se Sejle  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugi UZV


Pitanje za sve koje su spominjale uzimanje andola i normabela.zanima me jel to po preporuci dr i koji andol i koliko?

----------


## Sonja29

geceta u prethodnim postupcima sam pila andol 100 1x1 i normabel 2 mg 3x1 (po preporuci dr.) a zadnji aspirin protect 1x1
kiki imaš pp :Love:

----------


## krol

moja supruga uzima andol po preporuci dr iz Praga...obicni andol....mislim jedan dnevno

----------


## geceta

Puno hvala! Citam da je andol 100 kao prevencija srcanog pa mi bilo blesavo.mozda da ipak uzmem obicni andol.na vv inace ne preporucaju to

----------


## M@tt

Moja draga dobila na cuvanje 3 mrvice!! Dvije odlicne i jednu vrlo dobru.   

Dobili konacno i Fragmin 2500 i od danas se pikamo i time. Beta 3.8.

Sretno svima

----------


## s_iva

*Smj*, jako mi je žao.
*Kiki*, koji ti je danas dan nt?

----------


## M@tt

Kiki  :Love:  :Love: . Sve bude u redu na kraju, kak cure vele, još je rano malo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

*Smj*, jako mi je žao što to moraš prolaziti. Ja sam to prošla prije malo više od godinu dana i znam kako ti je sad. Ne znam u koju ćeš bolnicu na kiretažu, ali svakako traži anesteziju. I ponesi uloške. Ja sam u bolnicu došla oko 8 ujutro i već sam oko 13 sati išla kući. Fizički sam se oporavila za oko tjedan dana, a psihički ipak traje malo duže. I sad mi je teško kad se sjetim...

----------


## amyx

*Kiki30* držim fige da je prerano i da će u srijedu bit sve ok. Ne mogu uopče povjerovat da uz toliku betu nešto ne bi bilo ok...

----------


## geceta

Wuhu!!!! Nek se cvrsto primi koja ako ne i sve za mamicu!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

hvala vam,danas mi je 26dnt

----------


## olivera

bravo m@tt! 3 komada!!!vi se zbilja ne šalite :rock: 
vi jako brzo vadite betu, ja vadim 30.7. a transfer mi je bio 12.7.

----------


## anabanana

Kiki, ni ja nisam čula do 7 i pol tjedana srce,poslije je bilo sve u redu..kasnija implantacija.nek bude to !

----------


## strategija

Kiki ~~~~~ za srčeko! Neka je još rano!
M@tt sretno s mrvicama!

----------


## bebolinko

> evo i mene s lošim vijestima  nisam čula srčeko,nema ga..
> vidi se gest.mjehur s malim emb. odjekom ali ne i sa srčekom..baš sam tužna..
> idem ponovo u srijedu ali ništa ne očekujem..
> bit će da još nije došlo moje vrijeme..


ma heeeej ma sto to pricas!!!!!meni se sa 5 tjedana vidjla samo gv,ni zumanjcana a ni srceko!
rano je mila jos,stvarno je raaanooo!!!

ima da ocekujes sa ovolikom betom barem dva srca!!!uh kako mi idu na zivce doktori kad nemaju takta i odmah te bespotrebno nasekiraju!kao da nam jos to fali :voodoo: 

sve ce to biti super kiki,hoceee!!!

----------


## rozalija

> *Kiki30* držim fige da je prerano i da će u srijedu bit sve ok. Ne mogu uopče povjerovat da uz toliku betu nešto ne bi bilo ok...


X

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super.

----------


## rozalija

> Moja draga dobila na cuvanje 3 mrvice!! Dvije odlicne i jednu vrlo dobru.   
> 
> Dobili konacno i Fragmin 2500 i od danas se pikamo i time. Beta 3.8.
> 
> Sretno svima


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu 3.8. i za male mrvice da ostanu kod svoje mamice.

----------


## lovekd

M@tt, sretno i nek se mrve drže za svoju mamu!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> *Kiki30* držim fige da je prerano i da će u srijedu bit sve ok. Ne mogu uopče povjerovat da uz toliku betu nešto ne bi bilo ok...



nikog ne bih tjela plašiti, ali visoka početna beta ne znači da je to sigurna i zdrava trudnoća.
naprotiv, potrebno je dosta opreza kod  ekstremno visokih beta na početku trudnoće. naravno uz visoke bete može bit sve u redu, ali ima i patoloških stanja vezanih uz jako  visoke početne vrijednosti bete.

sorry, ali morala sam...

----------


## Argente

> nikog ne bih tjela plašiti, ali visoka početna beta ne znači da je to sigurna i zdrava trudnoća.
> naprotiv, potrebno je dosta opreza kod  ekstremno visokih beta na početku trudnoće. naravno uz visoke bete može bit sve u redu, ali ima i patoloških stanja vezanih uz jako  visoke početne vrijednosti bete.
> 
> sorry, ali morala sam...


To je istina Inesz, zapravo nas treba više biti strah enormno visoke bete nego negativne ALI imajmo na umu da je ovo riječka beta, znaš da ih mi vadimo kad se već trbuh nazire  :Smile: 
Držim fige kiki30, ma sve će bit OK!

----------


## M@tt

> bravo m@tt! 3 komada!!!vi se zbilja ne šalite
> vi jako brzo vadite betu, ja vadim 30.7. a transfer mi je bio 12.7.


Kako misliš brzo? Pa uvijek je tako kod dr.L. dva tjedna od transfera...

----------


## s_iva

Kiki i Sejla, da li vi možda idete kod istog dr?  :lool: 
Ja mislim da je ipak prerano, ne brini...

----------


## anabanana

Ja bih samo rekla da uopće vrijednost bete i nije neka sigurnost za urednu trudnoću. I sami smo svjedoci svakodnevnih missed AB i svakakvih tragedija nakon prekrasnih beta.
To ne govorim zbog kiki jer to nije njen slučaj, i ja mislim da je kod nje samo malo prerano za otkucaje, ali da će doći, bitno je da ima embrionalnog odjeka i da je žv na mjestu.

----------


## sejla

cure moje, kod mene opet stresovi  :Sad:  Ujutro se probudim, odem na wc i - krvarim!!!!!!! Naravno, odmah u bolnicu na pregled i uzv. S mrvicom je za sada sve u redu, embrionalni odjek se povećao s 1,5mm od prošlog tjedna na 4,4mm. Dr nije znao reći uslijed čega je krvarenje i rekao je da ako ne prestane unutar 24 sata ponovno dođem....Srećom, popodne je prestalo (za sada, i nadam se da će tako i ostati), odmaram i mirujem (a tako sam i inaće, pa mislim da si nikako sama nisam mogla naštetiti...)

----------


## Inesz

Argente,
pa kako vi riječke cure izdržite toliko dugo do bete?
vadite betu valjda 20dnt?
 :Smile: 
ja sam izdržala ravno 11 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

sejla draga,
drži se!

je li kuca srčeko?

----------


## sejla

U nalazu piše odjek vitalna ploda 4.4mm....nadam se da je to dovoljno dobro.....ako bude sve ok, za tjedan dana ponavljam uzv.

----------


## olivera

> Kako misliš brzo? Pa uvijek je tako kod dr.L. dva tjedna od transfera...


napisala sam ti kada sam ja imala transfer, po tome kažem.
mi u ri imamo betu tek nakon 3tj.uvijek :Raspa:  jedino mi :neznam:

----------


## olivera

sad kako vas čitam mota mi se po mislima :iskušenje:  imam jednu uputnicu za betu i da ju iskoristim sutra? šta kažete je li rano?
12.7. je bio 3dnevni transfer a u pon bi trebala ići raditi i cijeli tj radim ujutro tako da do zakazane bete 30.7. nemam ni priliku vaditi.
je li prerano sutra? :Cekam:

----------


## geceta

Svaka klinika po svojem po mnogim pitanjima pa tako i s betom,koliko sam skuzila: SD 12.dan, Petrova 14., VV 16., Luci je tu negdje, RI najkasnije cak 18.dan!!! Slobodno me ispravite

----------


## geceta

Olivera,meni se cini puno prerano:/

----------


## olivera

> Olivera,meni se cini puno prerano:/


haha i meni se sad čini, računala sam od ovulacije 2tj ... izgleda da ću čekati 30 ipak,nadam se da povratak na posao neće škoditi :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> U nalazu piše odjek vitalna ploda 4.4mm....nadam se da je to dovoljno dobro.....ako bude sve ok, za tjedan dana ponavljam uzv.


to je dobro, znači da kuca srce
 :Smile:

----------


## Argente

*@Inesz:* Neke izdrže, neke ne izdrže  :iskušenje: 
*@geceta:* Računica ti štima, ali puste nas da vadimo već i 16dnt, ako imamo blastice!  :Grin: 
*@olivera:* A je, možda je 8dnt ipak je malo prerano  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sejla ,bas mi je jako drago da je tvoja bubica hrabra i da je sve ok..nadam se da od danas krece mirna trudnoca..
Kiki cut ces i ti hrabro malo srce za koji tjedan :Smile: 
svima koji cekaju bete od srca vibram za dobitni postupak :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> to je dobro, znači da kuca srce


hvala  :Smile:  meni je u tom trenutku bilo samo važno čuti da je mrvica živa i da je dobro!

----------


## vesnare

*kiki30* ma prerano je za srčeko, a kad je embrionalni odjek bebica je tu :Very Happy:  meni je doc koji je vodio obje moje trudnoće i zadovoljna sam s njim rekao da se najranije može vidjeti otkucaje srca sa 6 tjedana plus koji dan i to pod uvjetom da nije kasnija implantacija i da je dobar UZV (aparat), a koliko sam izračunala tebi je to tek nekih 5 tjedana i 2-3 dana? (dakle ubaci u neki kalkulator podatke - imaš i specijalizirane due date kalkulatore kod ivf-a sa datumom punkcije ili transfera)

*sejla* i kod tebe je sve 5 :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~vibrice za mala srca kucajuća i svima kojima treba

----------


## coolerica

kiki prevedeno u "najobičniju" prirodno začetu trudnoću to bi bilo -26 dnt +14 dana koliko bi recimo bilo do  ovulacije + 3 dana od ovulacije do spuštanja u maternicu je 43 dana, podijeljeno u tjedne to je točno 6+1 tjedana..to je prerano za srce..ono se očekuje najranije na 6+3..to su me moje 3 trudnoće naučile..ali me 19 godina institucionaliziranog školovanja nije naučilo da izračunam 6x7 bez kalkulatora..pa vi vidite

----------


## tigrical

kiki30 držim fige da sve prođe dobro
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvice
olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sejla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Argente  :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## alma_itd

*kiki 30*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart: 
*M@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku pravilno duplirajucu betu :Very Happy: 
Svim cekalicama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i zelim puuuuno strpljenja

----------


## sia28

Bok cure evo da se i ja prijavim.. 6.07. Punkcija, 9.07. Transfer 2 osmostanicna embrija. Ležim,mirujem po cili dan... Jučer 11 dpt radila test pozitivan... Boli me Kao da ću sad dobiti...leđa rasturaju...piškim stalno...cice velike, stomak napuhan, zatvor nastupio...uglavnom u iščekivanju bete u utorak.... Kako vama prolaze ovi dugi dani?

----------


## Vrci

Ja se odjavljujem, nakon transfera 2 super blastice ništa se nije primilo. Najesen ponovno

----------


## plavo oko

Evo, da se i ja prijavim, 11.7. punkcija, 3 oocita, oplodila se 2, embriotransfer, 13.7. ,2 lijepa 4stanična embrija, jedan malo lošiji, dok drugi po riječima biologice, fenomenalan, betu vadim 30.7., postupak je bio na VV. Do 5. dana bila sva napuhana, trbuh,cice, a bradavice ni pipnut, tokom dana dole negdje oko l. jajnika me užasno jako presjeklo, trajalo sekund, od 6. dana sve nestalo, sva se ispuhala, ko da nije bilo postupka, dok u prijašnjim postupcima sam bila napuhana, osjetljiva sve do bete, tj do menge.Znam da to ne treba ništa značiti, pa tak i mislim da se moram polako pripremat za post. br. 6. Kad ću bit u mogučnosti javit ću nalaz bete, svima želim svu sreću ovog svijeta i da budemo uskoro trbušaste :Very Happy:

----------


## Melem33

> Kako misliš brzo? Pa uvijek je tako kod dr.L. dva tjedna od transfera...


Ola, 
iam jedno pitanje, znam vasu situaciju i borbu, sada vidim da je i trombofilija tu, pitanje je da li uzima draga nesto od T?
Mislim vezano uz trombofiliju?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sla28 cestitam i saljem vibrice za utorak ~~~~~~~~
plavo oko i tebi vibrice za 30.07. ~~~~~~~~~~~

Vrci sta je bilo, kad si vadila betu?! Bas mi je zao  :Sad: (

----------


## Vrci

ja sam se, kao i plavo oko, odjednom ispuhala, grudi i bradavice se vratile na staro, svi simptomi i sve što sam imala nestalo...
pa budući da je bio prvi postupak bila sam znatiželjna i jučer vadila betu, tek tako. 3,3 je bila. u utorak će biti i nula, ovo je sigurno ostatak boostera. znači vadila sam 10 dan nakon transfera blastica, onda je trebala već odavno biti implantacija i neka beta koja bi dala potencijal za duplanje

i test danas negativan, to je to. a sve je bilo super... no što ćeš, sudbina

----------


## M@tt

> Ola, 
> iam jedno pitanje, znam vasu situaciju i borbu, sada vidim da je i trombofilija tu, pitanje je da li uzima draga nesto od T?
> Mislim vezano uz trombofiliju?


Bok Melem, da evo u ovom postupku je draga konacno na 2500 fragminu od transfera. Mozda uspije zbog toga sad. Da bar...  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> ja sam se, kao i plavo oko, odjednom ispuhala, grudi i bradavice se vratile na staro, svi simptomi i sve što sam imala nestalo...
> pa budući da je bio prvi postupak bila sam znatiželjna i jučer vadila betu, tek tako. 3,3 je bila. u utorak će biti i nula, ovo je sigurno ostatak boostera. znači vadila sam 10 dan nakon transfera blastica, onda je trebala već odavno biti implantacija i neka beta koja bi dala potencijal za duplanje
> 
> i test danas negativan, to je to. a sve je bilo super... no što ćeš, sudbina


Bubi to si ti?? Napisao sam ti preko vec.  :Sad:  

Drzi se...

----------


## mari mar

Vrci baš mi je žao...... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala...

Istina, rijetko tko baš uspije od prve. Isplakala sam se dosta, sad planiram iskoristiti ipak oba tjedna godišnjeg (mislila sam što prije na posao), - želim malo na more. A onda ćemo vidjet dalje

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (18)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF)
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
dea84 (prirodno)
ivana101 (IVFc)

SRPANJ (2)
Sejla (IVF, Prag)
Kiki30 i tu mi i ostani

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
_14.6. MajaPOP ?????????
kika222 (SD) ????????????
CorinaII (CITO, sek) ???????????????
4.7. bluebella (PFC, PICSI+)
Tomek1221 ??????????
anaši1507 ???????????_
Inaa 
3.8. m@tt
30.7. Plavo oko
Olivera (Ri)
Muma
Geceta
Argente - ako se ne varam

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
strašna (VV), hope31 (VV)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, olivera

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), strašna (VV), hope31 (VV)
8. mjesec: strategija, tikki
9.mjesec: Brunaa (FET), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina
11. mjesec: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

Molim Vas oprostite ako sam koga izostavila ili što krivo napisala, dobila sam od hubbya komp samo na 15 minuta i evo već čeka ko sokol da se maknem. Još uvijek ima nejasnih slučajeva pa molim ako itko išta zna, da javi. Ako se ne riješi do sljedeće liste, brišem upitnike jer mi je već glupo imati ih na listi a možda su nam otišli s foruma.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima
ugodan odmor svima koji nekud odlazite
sve vas voli
vaša Geceta  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam ti na dvije strane - On go 12/12 i Hrabricama/čekalicama  :Grin: 
Mah mah sokolu  :Bye:

----------


## geceta

Vrci,ne mogu ti reci da je prvi puta najteze :Sad:  jednostavno oplaces i drugo jutro planiras dalje jer sto ti drugo preostaje.
Zao mi je ;( Drzi nam se  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Hh  :Smile:  te hrabrice bih morala malo bolje jednom pregledati  :Smile:  
Mase sokol,mase  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

geceta,hvala na listi.. i ja se nadam da ću tu ostati,jako se nadam  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

a ja odbrojavam do jeseni....jedva čekam da se opet nešto pokrene....

----------


## piki

I ja bih u odbrojavanje geceta, pa pošto je sutra punkcija za sljedeću listu ću biti čekalica transfera ili bete, ovisno kad ju opet radiš.
Sretno svim čekalicama!!!
Vrci žao mi je što 1. put nije uspjelo :Crying or Very sad:  Meni je ovo isto 1. postupak i stalno se spuštam na zemlju sa statistikom ali eto čovjek se mora nadati.

----------


## geceta

Nema frke. Oprosti sto sam te izostavila:/
Sretnoooo!!!

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci žao mi je što 1. put nije uspjelo Meni je ovo isto 1. postupak i stalno se spuštam na zemlju sa statistikom ali eto čovjek se mora nadati.


Ja sam prvo bila prilično realna, stalno sam govorila da je jesen blizu. Evo urekla sam se možda   :Grin: 
Ali u zadnje vrijeme sam bila čula dosta cura da je uspjelo od prve, pa me i to dodatno dignulo. Nije trebalo. Bilo mi lakše dok sam bila realnija.

Nadam se da ćeš ti nastaviti onu "prvo pa uspješno" listu  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Vrci zao mi je :Sad: 
iduci je tvoj..
Sad se opusti na moru i pripremi za novi dobitni postupak :Smile:

----------


## piki

Hvala curke  :Smile:  Sad sam već lagano napeta. Srećom primilo me tek danas! Javim kak je prošlo.

----------


## sia28

Mene nema nigdje  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

> Mene nema nigdje


ni mene već 2 mjeseca  :neznam:

----------


## geceta

Sia,sorry,ides pod srpanjske.
Beilana,draga,kam da te stavim? :Sad:  
Brzopleto sam to radila,sto mogu

----------


## sia28

Draga Geceta ja sam ti još na čekalicama bete koja je sutra, ali moram reći da je i jutros test pozitivan...pa sad sutra je dan d... Bumo vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

mene pogurni nekud, može pod trudnice listopad 2012???  :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

htjela sam tebe sia napisati pod cekalice bete i dodati plus ali jednostavno zaboravih, zato sam odmah optimisticna da ides u srpanjske.
beilana, moze  :Smile:

----------


## sia28

Hvala, to baš lijepo zvuči, ali nekako sam sva sumnjičava bez bete... Nadam se da će i ona potvrditi moje sumnje... Anyway... Sutra u otprilike ovaj sat bih trebala znati..pa se javim...kiss svima  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci točno znam kako se osjećaš- po godinama smo tu negdje i meni su 2 puta vraćane po dvije lijepe blastice a od svega samo jedna biokemijska.
Razočaranje je ogromno sad, znam, ali sviđa mi se tvoj stav i planovi za dalje.
Blastice nažalost nisu garancija uspjeha ali ne treba odustati- jednostavno se ovaj mjesec nije sve poklopilo kako se trebalo.
Ali u tvoj uspjeh uopće ne sumnjam. Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svim ostalim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I za moje inkognituše do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

ja vise nisam cekalica bete pa me mozes maknuti sa liste i dodati za 9mj FET

----------


## geceta

Dobila sam dojavu vec  :Wink:  ali hvala sto si javila. Navijamo onda za rujan!

----------


## piki

Bila danas na punkciji i dobili 4 js! Nadamo se transferu u srijedu, oplodit će 3 pa što bude :fige:  Punkcija je vrlo neobično iskustvo moram priznati. Nije bila toliko bolna koliko neugodna. Osjećala sam na momente da će mi nešto puknuti! Sad je već malo bolje, a sutra se nadam da će sve proći!

----------


## matahari

_ovaj post dugujem našoj forumskoj vili, mare 41..._

...imamo  :Heart: ...

----------


## mare41

evo da vas i ovdje poljubim mila matahari i cestitam jako jako

----------


## Sonja29

matahari čestitam na srčeku a našoj mari velika pusa
piki držimo  :fige: 
vrci nemam ti što pametno reći...drži se draga
sia kad će beta????
M@tt kako je ženica? Držimo  :fige: 
svim čekalicama koje čega koje sam izostavila šaljemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

:Kiss: 



> evo da vas i ovdje poljubim mila matahari i cestitam jako jako

----------


## Gabi25

Matahari draga čestitam!!!
I ti to nešto inkognito :Smile:  ajde malo napisi- kakav je bio postupak?

----------


## maca papucarica

Matahari, draga, čestitam od srca na  :Heart: ! Sviđa mi se simbolika tvog potpisa!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

Matahari,čestitam na srčeku!!
a ja sutra idem vidjeti jel se šta promjenilo,jel mrva narasla,dal srčeko kuca..joj,baš me neki strah ali nadajmo se...

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt kako je ženica? Držimo


Dobro je Sonja, hvala što pitaš. Uživa doma....

Napuhnuta je ko balončić. :Laughing:  Sa svojih 51 kg onako mršava samo trbuh strši van ko da je u 3. mjesecu trudnoće He he. 
Ovu noć mi nije dala spavati, hoda pišat samo po noći, a veli da i preko dana često. Eto to bi kao bili neki od simptoma, ali mi to sve pripisujemo nuspojvama od boostera tako da ne želimo ništa osluškivati više, kad to ništa ne mora na kraju krajeva značiti... Pika se heparinom svaki dan.


*@Matahari* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Matahari cestitam na srceku  :Smile: 
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja odo na more
nakon 3 mjeseca čekanja M i prošle normalne konačno imam PMS, sve čari
uživam u spremanju, divljam sa i bez razloga, sise bole (kvragu i problemi sa kupovinom grudnjaka 85D u HR trgovinama a da nije ko bakin balon)
čak i dole malo zatezanja, konačno se normaliziralo
no eto neka me i prati na moru, neće smetati
pa malo odmora i negdje krajem 9og, početkom 10og u postupak
a tada će se i povećati moja familija za još jednog peseka

velika pusa svima, držte se, amzite, pazite
za plodne punkcije, za uspješne oplodnje, za koju "zalomilo nam se" pa makar slušali "e trebali ste se opustiti"
i neka se HR malo oporavi, da nas ne zadese veće ekonomske neprilike jer će se onda i nama itekako prelomiti (i materijalno a da ne kažemo frustracija neupućenog puka)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

linalena uživajte na moru i lijepo se odmorite..vidimo se kad se vratiš..

----------


## amber

Da se i ja prijavim.. 23.7 inseminacija, čekamo betu 05.8..

----------


## Snekica

piki bravo! sad čekamo napeto dalje!!!
matahari čestitam na  :Heart:  
linalena uživaj, odmori i naplivaj se i za nas s mora  :Laughing: 
amber sretno!!! 
M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> piki bravo! sad čekamo napeto dalje!!!
> matahari čestitam na  
> linalena uživaj, odmori i naplivaj se i za nas s mora 
> amber sretno!!! 
> M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem, i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~ za *siu* i sve ostale!

----------


## sia28

Hvala cure...vaše vibre se isplatile... Prijavljujem betu 15 dpt 993. Happy sam happy i ne mogu doć sebi... Svima želim jednaku sreću... Upravo sam zvala dr. koja mi je rekla da dođem u četvrtak jer iznad 1000 bi trebala bit već sutra pa se može vidit na UZ. Još nas puno toga čeka...nadam se lijepoga. Ljubim vas sve i čitamo se ubrzo.... :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

bravo sia!
čestitam i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Sia cestitam!!   :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

čestitam sia!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Sia28 čestitam na jako lijepoj beti :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Sia, čestitke na krasnoj beti!

Matahari, čestitke na  :Heart: 

Da ne nabrajam ostale - sretno svimaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

Sia cestitam na beti!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## olivera

čestitam sia i matahari :Smile:

----------


## matahari

hvala svima!
sia, čestitke!

----------


## kiki30

geceta,nažalost makni me s lista trudnica-opet  :Sad: 
mog malog srca nema,sve prazno,kao i moja duša,samo prevelikka bol je tu..  :Sad: 
želim svima puno sreće,najviše vibra za mala srčeka-ja se trebam malo sabrati,vidjet kako i što dalje,nadam se da na jesen ako budem imala snage i volje opet ću se pridružiti do tada-pusa svima i sretno!!

----------


## olivera

kiki draga bila si mi motivacija, ne mogu vjerovati, neizmerno mi je žao :Taps:

----------


## Bab

O draga Kiki...
beskrajno sam tužna :Sad:  ...znam tu strašnu prazninu u srcu...
grlim te jako i nadam se da ćeš naći snagu za dalje na jesen

----------


## sanda1977

:Taps:  :Kiss: 


> geceta,nažalost makni me s lista trudnica-opet 
> mog malog srca nema,sve prazno,kao i moja duša,samo prevelikka bol je tu.. 
> želim svima puno sreće,najviše vibra za mala srčeka-ja se trebam malo sabrati,vidjet kako i što dalje,nadam se da na jesen ako budem imala snage i volje opet ću se pridružiti do tada-pusa svima i sretno!!

----------


## M@tt

> geceta,nažalost makni me s lista trudnica-opet 
> mog malog srca nema,sve prazno,kao i moja duša,samo prevelikka bol je tu.. 
> želim svima puno sreće,najviše vibra za mala srčeka-ja se trebam malo sabrati,vidjet kako i što dalje,nadam se da na jesen ako budem imala snage i volje opet ću se pridružiti do tada-pusa svima i sretno!!


Ajoooooj kiki...  :Sad:  ;( ;( ne znam sto bih rekao kad rijeci ne znace nista u ovom slucaju. Drzi se

----------


## geceta

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (19)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
s_iva (IVF)
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
dea84 (prirodno)
ivana101 (IVFc)

SRPANJ (3)
Sejla (IVF, Prag)
Sia28
matahari

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
ivana2198 (VV,+)
3.8. m@tt
30.7. Plavo oko
Olivera (Ri,+) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će to to  :Wink: 
Muma
Geceta
Argente
Piki
5.8. amber

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
strašna (VV)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~[/COLOR]

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
črkica, suncica, dino84, olivera

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

7.mjesec: Argente (Ri), linalena (SD), strašna (VV), hope31 (VV)
8. mjesec: strategija, tikki
9.mjesec: Brunaa (FET), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD), hope31 (VV)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina
11. mjesec: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija




_Draga Kiki, nemam riječi utjehe i znam da ni jedan jaki zagrljaj neće pomoći, niti jedno "žao mi je" ;(_

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 neizmjerno mi je žao,znam da nema riječi utjehe,šaljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj :Love:  :Love: 

Matt, Geceta i svinma ostalima koji čekaju betu želim puno sreće. Srčekima puno snage da kucaju!!! Čekalicama,pikalicama i svima ostalima također punoooo strpljenja i sreće!!! A ja vas pozdravljam do 9 mj i odoh na odmor,napuniti bateriji i razbistriti glavu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme Kiki neopisivio mi je zao, jednom mi se to dogodilo, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je kad se to ponovi  :Sad: 
Nadam se da ces sto prije skupiti snage za dalje, drzi se...

----------


## sejla

draga kiki, nemam riječi, bile smo u isto vrijeme u postupku, s kojim danom razmaka  :Crying or Very sad:  strašno mi je žao, grlim te  :Love:

----------


## sejla

Postaje me strah sutrašnjeg uzv-a, je li sve kako treba, raste li moja mrvica....ovaj period oko 7. tjedna je jako osjetljiv.....

Šaljem pozitivne vibre i lijepe želje svima koji čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Kiki draga jako mi žao :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje i da će i tebe jednoga dana netko zvati mama!

----------


## s_iva

Kiki, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
Znam kako se sada osjećaš, ali vrijeme liječi.

Sejla, sretno na uzv sutra.
Ja se užasno bojim svakog uzv. Pregled imam za tjedan dana, a već mi je muka od njega!

----------


## lovekd

Kiki... :Love:  žao mi je...al drži se....  :Taps:

----------


## nina32

Kiki, ne mogu vjerovati što se dogodilo i još uz takvu betu-strašno,strašno mi je žao. Grlim te.

----------


## tigrical

Kiki, žao mi je, drži se!

nina32, kako vi napredujete? Jeste dobili dozvolu za putovanje?

----------


## Sonja29

kiki moja grlim te :Love:

----------


## nina32

tigrical, mi ušli u 24 tjedan,u petak imam pregled pa ako dr. amenuje putovanje eto me drugi tjedan na škoju.

----------


## Gabi25

Kiki kako mi je zao :Sad: 
Drži se!

----------


## ruža82

Kiki  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  . znam kako ti je, kroz isto sam prolazila pred 4 mjeseca i dan danas boli (sve jače). 
mi ćemo opet u 9 mjesecu krenuti, dal s kontracepcijom ili odma u postupak, vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kiki žao mi je! Prestrašno! Nemam riječi...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mostarka86

> Kiki30 neizmjerno mi je žao,znam da nema riječi utjehe,šaljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj
> 
> Matt, Geceta i svinma ostalima koji čekaju betu želim puno sreće. Srčekima puno snage da kucaju!!! Čekalicama,pikalicama i svima ostalima također punoooo strpljenja i sreće!!!


potpisujem, velike puse za sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

kiki draga, drzi se

----------


## coolerica

o kiki neopisivo mi je žao..

----------


## tetadoktor

> kiki žao mi je! Prestrašno! Nemam riječi...


xxx

----------


## vita22

kik30  nakon takve bete tugaaaa. :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

kiki,ma ja to ne vjerujem!!!
kako je to moguče pored tolike bete????moze li mi itko pojasniti :Crying or Very sad: žao mi je...jako...

čovječe,pa ni beta nam više nije mjerilo :Sad: 

kiki ocito ti samo mrvicu treba pa da se tvoja bebica čvrsto uhvati za tebe!
odmmori se,otuguj,što je normalno,i idemo opet-mali korak te dijeli od tvoje bebice.
tu smo ako ti bilo što treba!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Zao mi je kiki.. eto da se ni pored tolike bete ne možemo opustiti  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiki  zao mi je   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

matahari  cestitam   !!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Kiki*, žao mi je.

----------


## beilana

*kiki*, žao mi je  :Taps:  , ali znam da ćeš biti mama, samo ne posustaj, ima u tebi snage za daljnju borbu

----------


## milasova8

Kiki.. :Smile:  :Smile: 
neizmjerno mi je zao..prosto nevjerujem da se nakon tolike bete ovo dogodi..nemam rijeci..uzas..
Drzi se draga i vjerujem da ces skupit snagu za novi postupak..

----------


## milasova8

Matahari, sia cestitam od srca :Smile: 
Sretno do kraja

----------


## hrki

Kiki30,strašno mi je žao :Love:  :Love:

----------


## strategija

Evo da i ja skuham kavicu, nes, čaj, sokić pa se poslužite  :Smile: 

Nadam se da je dosta tužnih vijesti i da će nas čekalice obradovati velikim betama i kucajučim srčekima!

Ja od danas šmrčem Suprefact, za tjedan dana bi trebala dobiti m pa od 2dc krečem sa po 2 gonala!

----------


## đerekica

Kiki draga znam kako ti je....vrijeme liječi sve rane...eto ja sam već spremna za nove pobjede....al moramo čekati jesen...svima želim puno sreće u koje čemu...za bete, srčeka, ma sve znate i same... :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Kiki, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: ...

----------


## tikica78

draga moja Kiki ja sam u šoku.. jednostavno mi nije jasno kako nakon tolike bete može biti to?
jesu ti doktori štogod rekli? možda ti treba heparin ( lupam sad ne kužim se )
al molim te nemoj odustati pomisli ovako : kad sam došla do ovdje nema smisla odustati! bitno je da možeš ostati trudna 
i sigurno će te dr. poslati na neke pretrage i idući put će biti sve ok vidjet češ.. mislim na tebe drži mi se.. :Love:

----------


## vesnare

*kiki30* tako mi je žao, pa već drugi put! 
Ne daj se... Šaljem ti virtualni zagrljaj i neka na jesen bude treća sreća :Love:

----------


## lberc

Kiki zao mi je 
Matahari cestitam

----------


## mari mar

Kiki, jako mi je žao!

----------


## amyx

Kiki jako mi je žao... a baš sam bila sigurna da će sve bit ok

----------


## molu

kiki drži se  :Love:  Znam kako ti je, slično prolazim. Čuvaj se

----------


## sejla

Evo da i ovdje pohvalim svoju mrvicu koja je s 4.4mm od prošlog tjedna narasla na 15mm i lijepo titra  :Very Happy:   Prvi put su mi ju pokazali i dobila sam sličicu  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   Predivno nešto!!!!!!! 

pusa svima i puno sreće želim!

----------


## geceta

Awwwwwh, Sejla
<3

----------


## vesnare

*sejla* bravo za srčeko :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

x




> *sejla* bravo za srčeko


kiki, jako mi je žao, nemam riječi.
hvala još jednom svima!

----------


## rozalija

Kiki draga moja žao mi je.
 :Love:  :Love:  te jako.

----------


## sia28

Curke prijavljujem današnju betu 2230 i današnji UZV na kojem su videne 2 male gv... Sad čekamo slijedeći UZV u četvrtak... Toliko za sad... Velike vibre svim čekalicama i budućim mamama...   Kiki glavu gore...i u nove pobjede..da što prije maziš svoju bušu. Ljubac veliki

----------


## mostarka86

wooowww* sia*, čestitam i uživaj sa svojim mrvicama  :Kiss: 

*sejla*, divna vijest, ljubim  :Kiss: **

----------


## beilana

> mene pogurni nekud, može pod trudnice listopad 2012???


moram se citirat,to sam u ponedjeljak pisala, smješno, jer sam misla da ću prvo na laparoskopiju, i u postupak ko zna kad, ali bila sam na vv u srijedu, ciste nema, možeš me stavit na listu IVF u *listopadu 2012*?  :Cool:

----------


## beilana

*sejla i sia*, divne vijesti od vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Sejla i Sia čestitam!! uživajte...  :Smile:

----------


## krol

i mi smo bili na kontroli....8tt...beba 2 cm....sve ok.....kontrola za mjesec dana.....hvala Bogu i Pragu

----------


## M@tt

> i mi smo bili na kontroli....8tt...beba 2 cm....sve ok.....kontrola za mjesec dana.....hvala Bogu i Pragu


Krol čestitam ti!! zaslužili ste...

----------


## anabanana

Beilana, nek budes na listi trudnica u listopadu !!!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Zapravo, nek budemo obje : :Smile: ))

----------


## s_iva

Sejla, Sia i Krol čestitam!
Neka i dalje bude sretno!

----------


## beilana

> Zapravo, nek budemo obje :))


slažem se, nek nas bude puno

----------


## donatela

evo da se i ja malo javim..nisam se dugo javljala jer nisam imala snage bila sam iscrpljena od povracanja i mucnina i iz istog razloga sam provela 9 dana na odjelu patologije trudnoce da ne dehidriram itd,tamo su mi napravljene sve pretrage i brisevi sve je bilo ok osim sto sam imala nizak tlak..sad sam u 10om tt zasad je sve ok sa bebom a povracanje je prestalo sad imam samo mucnine..idem na uzv ovaj ponedjeljak na 10+1 i tad bih trebala dobit trudnicku... :Smile:  pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## Malina27

Prvo ću Vas sve pozdraviti, redovito pratim vaše priče i svima vama želim puno uspjeha i ostvarenje najveće želje na svijetu ... Donatela, probaj piti vodu s limunom, ali bolje svježa voda i sama malo nacijediš limuna nego flaširana, meni super pomaže protiv mučnina koje me prate 0-24h.

----------


## vesnare

sia bravo za dvije male gv, a bit će i dva mala srčeka u četvrtak :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

10.dan -

----------


## olivera

gecete,ja sam imala jedan testić doma i nakon što mi je ß bila 68.9 sam ga popiškila onako za uspomenu i pokazao je - a trebao bi reagirati na 25 i napravila sam ga nakon što 3h nisam išla piškiti da bude deblja crta :Laughing:  tako da još ti nisu lađe potonule, mene brine moja mala ß ali o tome ćemo u ponedjeljak :Confused:

----------


## geceta

Mislis? ma imala sam i trakica i testica,4 pisnuh pa nista. A pms se osjeti;( i ja cu vidjeti u pon.ako bude opet 0,odmaram do kraja godine.
Dragicka, ~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedeljak i 3 znamenke

----------


## olivera

znaš i sama da su simptomi m i t jako slični, ja svaki posjet wc iskoristim da zavirim u gaće ali unutra nema ništa :Laughing:  pa odem leći onda dobijem osjećaj da je nešto procurilo pa odem opet i opet ništa i tako se zabaljam i igram svojim živcima :Rolling Eyes: 
a taj testić je bio friški iz ljekarne i na 14 dan
draga hvala za vibrice, i ja ih tebi šaljem, od njih glava ne boli

----------


## Snekica

dobro vam jutro drage/i moje/i! Poslužite se fiiiiinom, mirišljavom kavicom, nessom, čajem, vodom, sokom... sve samo da se razbudite!  :Smile:  Nadam se da ste se naspavale (jer ja nisam baš)! 
*Geceta*, nedaj se smesti, ajde ti fino i 5. test napravi, ali ne danas. Ponovi ga sutra. 
*olivera*, ta tvoja smušenost jutros me nasmijala! Nek ti se to nastavi kroz idućih 8mj.!  :Zaljubljen: 
*sia i sejla* čestitam!  :Klap: 
*beilana*, jel ti imaš ono malo kristalno što se zove kugla?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš na listama pogotovo na T za listopad 2012.!!!  :Razz: 
ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~da se ne pogubim u nabrajanju!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## M@tt

Geceta imaš pp...   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam svima <3
Snekice,nisam se ni ja naspavala,susjedi bucili pa sam od 3 na nogama a nakon - mi se vise nije ni spavalo. moze ta druga kava iako nemam nikad zelju za njom u postupku.
Znam da su pms i T vrlo slicni no nekako i predobro poznajem svoje tijelo,i nekako sumnjam da je Bog sad mi namjenio cudo
Hvala vam jos jednom na rijecima utjehe  :Kiss:

----------


## donatela

Matt svu srecu vam zelim da se mrvice cvrsto prime i da beta bude ogrooomna......ovaj put ce bit :Smile:  mora biti..sretno !!!

----------


## olivera

Snekice meni su svi brojevi u tom momentu bili ß, nisu postojali datumi :No-no: , ništa, samo ß :Embarassed:  :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

> dobro vam jutro drage/i moje/i! Poslužite se fiiiiinom, mirišljavom kavicom, nessom, čajem, vodom, sokom... sve samo da se razbudite!  Nadam se da ste se naspavale (jer ja nisam baš)! 
> *Geceta*, nedaj se smesti, ajde ti fino i 5. test napravi, ali ne danas. Ponovi ga sutra. 
> *olivera*, ta tvoja smušenost jutros me nasmijala! Nek ti se to nastavi kroz idućih 8mj.! 
> *sia i sejla* čestitam! 
> *beilana*, jel ti imaš ono malo kristalno što se zove kugla?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš na listama pogotovo na T za listopad 2012.!!! 
> ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~da se ne pogubim u nabrajanju!


Potpisujem i još dodajem malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas,za mrve da se prime,za velike bete,za plusiće na testu.....

----------


## M@tt

> Matt svu srecu vam zelim da se mrvice cvrsto prime i da beta bude ogrooomna......ovaj put ce bit mora biti..sretno !!!


hvala donatela....   :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> *beilana*, jel ti imaš ono malo kristalno što se zove kugla?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš na listama pogotovo na T za listopad 2012.!!!


voljela bi da imam, al sviđa mi se tvoja prognoza, pa mi kugla ni ne treba  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

cure, cure...
lh trakice nisu namjenjene za detekciju rane trudnoće.
istina, hormon luteinizacije, LH ima istu proteinsku podjedinicu kao i bhcg, radi toga LH trakica može detektirati bhcg. kvalitetne lh trakice daju obojenje teste trake tek kada je bhcg u urinu u koncentraciji od 1000 IJ. a ako je već beta u urinu 1000 u krvi je vrjednost daleko veća.
lh trakice zato nisu za dokazivanje rane trudnoće. 
testovi za trudnoću regiraju na betu u urinu od 25 IJ. 


geceta, vibram  za to da je još rano za test trudnoće i  da nas sljedeći tjedan ti i olivera  obradujete  velikom betom!

----------


## geceta

hvala  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

geceta moja drži se mislim na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, prvo, svima trudnicama velike čestitke, da ne nabrajam, drugima ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da se ostvare sve želje i više, ukratko, konačno se dočepala kompa, inače vas pratim preko moba, al ne mogu se ulogirat i pisat postove, al ukratko u uto. 11 dnt napravila test, na kojem meni jedva, jedvice primjetni plusić, u čet. 13 dnt, ponovila test, pojavio se plusić, iako je crtica za T bila dosta svjetlija od kontrolne.U pon radim betu, pa ako budem u mogučnosti se dočepat kompa javim u pon, al bez obzira javit ću i neki drugi dan. Još jednom svima šaljem pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro budemo sve trbušaste. Onima koje nisu uspjele šaljem jedan veliki zagrljaj, neka se drže, skupe snagu za dalje, znam da je teško........

----------


## mare41

jutro, uz kavu!
nije me bilo (bar ne s kompa na miru) pa sad pokušavam loviti što se zbiva
beilana, bravo što nema ciste!
olivera, nisam pratila kakve su druge bete? nadam se da je sve ok!
plavo oko, čestitam na plusu i svakako nam javi, držimo figeeeeeeeee

----------


## dea84

za neke čuda ipak ne postoje  :Crying or Very sad: 
miss ab. u 10tt kako dalje neznam...

----------


## geceta

dea,  :Love:   :Sad: 
Tikice, hvala  :Kiss: 
plavo oko, vidjet ces sutra, isto kao i ja 

nego, kaj sam sad dozivjela! 20 i nesto roda kruzi ko jastrebi iznad livade nam. doslo mi je da uzmem zracnicu i skinem jednu kad vec nece sama doc

----------


## beilana

*dea* jako mi je žal.... odtuguj, ne znam kaj da kažem


*geceta*, znam kak ti je, ja kad vidim rodu s autom bi ušla u polje i gaaas, dok ih sve ne potamanim  :Cool:

----------


## geceta

ma ovo jos nisam dozivjela da su bas onak u jatu i da kruze i kruze a kak bas ni jedna gadura nemre zapikirat moje dimnjake, a imam ih 4! pa stvarno bi si trebale cvike nabavit

----------


## anabanana

Dea, jako mi je žao...

----------


## piki

Dea84  :Crying or Very sad: 
Geceta kod mene nema roda ni blizu, tebi je došlo cijelo jato, možda kaj ostave  :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

Pa bilo bi stvarno lijepo od njih :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*dea84* ne postoje baš riječi koje ti mogu odagnat tugu, žao mi je; isplači to i pokušaj što brže vratiti nadu u novi postupak, iskreno ti želim da ti je zadnji  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> za neke čuda ipak ne postoje 
> miss ab. u 10tt kako dalje neznam...


Dea  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## dea84

hvala svima za podršku
idemo na more,maknut se od svega i skupit snagu za dalje
boli,užasno boli,tisucu pitanja a ni jednog odgovora
ali tako je moralo bit i to treba prihvatit

sretno svima....

----------


## Snekica

dea84  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je...

----------


## tikki

dea84  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se ...

----------


## olivera

dea84 :Taps: 
ja danas ponavljam ß, ne moram vam opisivati svoju tremu, sve znate :fige:

----------


## Mury

Nije me dugo bilo, jučer došli s mora, bilo na je fenomenalno, i ni na trenutak nisma mislila o postupcima  :Smile: ...navratih da vidim koliko *kiki30* ima mrvica kad ono  :Crying or Very sad: !!! Kiki draga, drži se, uh, znam tu bol, točno prije 3 mjeeca sam imala istu agoniju sa srčekom  :Sad: .
Obradovala me trudnoća *matahari*, i vidim mnoga srčeka  :Very Happy: , da ne nabrajam pojedinačno, nisam baš sve ni pohvatala, nego ću svima kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~da od sada pišete samo ljepe vijesti!

----------


## tetadoktor

dea84  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

dea :Love: 
olivera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

> dea84
> ja danas ponavljam ß, ne moram vam opisivati svoju tremu, sve znate


*olivera* ~~~~~~~~ :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Ja izvadilA krv pa cekam rezultate

----------


## beilana

*olivera, geceta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## olivera

> Ja izvadilA krv pa cekam rezultate


i ja  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

dea,neopisivo mi je žao :Sad:  odtuguj i nastavi hrabro dalje..

olivera,geceta ~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod

----------


## lberc

Olivera,geceta..........za velike bete

----------


## geceta

1 :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

> 1


lutko zao mi je...jako... :Love:  :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

*dea*  :Love:  

nemoj prestati vjerovati u cuda jer se ona dogadaju...kao sto si vidjela najcesece ne planirano :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

geceta,ne mogu vjerovati...neopisivo mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mare41

geceta :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> 1


ma....  :Sad:  glupost jedna velika...drži se  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Geceta... Bas mi je zao, drzi se... :Sad:

----------


## olivera

geceta ne znam šta da ti kažem :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  sad sam bez teksta :Sad:  jako mi je žao

----------


## olivera

moja ß danas je 510

----------


## Inesz

raste, to znači da može biti sve dobro... :Smile: 
koji je danas dan nakon transfera?
 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

geceta, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

evo ja zbrajam dok olivera slavi :Smile: , 26.7. je bila 68,9, danas je onda 18. dnt i zvuči sjajno!!!

----------


## olivera

> raste, to znači da može biti sve dobro...
> koji je danas dan nakon transfera?


18dnt, nadam se da pravilno raste, nisam očekivala tako visoku ß

----------


## mare41

olivera, i dobro je da od male bete bude veći porast, oćeš opet ponavljat ili čekaš uzv?

----------


## Inesz

olivera, vidim ja bit će još jedna velika beba od male bete
 :Smile:

----------


## matahari

geceta, žao mi je.
olivera, čestitke!

----------


## olivera

odmah sam s tim nalazom otišla na humanu i sestra mi je rekla da će se posavjetovati sa mojim dr pa će mi danas javiti šta on kaže. Ona misli da će me pogledati na uzv, što se nje tiće ne trebam više ponavljati, nego samo potvrditi da je trudnoća u maternici i da kuca :Heart:

----------


## plavo oko

Geceta, jako mi je žao.... odplači, i skupi snage za dalje...
Olivera, da bude sve kako treba, školski....čestitke

Evo, potegnula 30 km samo da vam javim da jemoja beta 19 dnt, 492, zvala dr.,u sriedu ponovo vađenje krvi da vidimo dal se dupla, i nastavljam sa utričima. Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da se moj san konačno ostvaruje.

----------


## M@tt

Olivera cestitam ti!

----------


## olivera

hvala na čestitkama, toliko sam uzbuđena, nadam se da će to biti to
samo me pomutila gecetina ß :Sad:  nisam to očekivala
plavo oko bravo  :Smile:  samo nastavi tako

----------


## geceta

cestitke Olivera, jesam ti rekla da ce to biti ok  :Smile: 
cestitke i tebi, plavo oko.
sto se mene tice, cekam doktore dok se vrate s GO ali ja ne zelim do kraja godine novi postupak, dosta mi je. isto tako ne mogu vise samo zivjeti MPO stoga najvjerojatnije odlazim s foruma, tj necu biti vise aktivna. Molim da netko preuzme listu. Hvala!

----------


## venddy

kiki draga jako, jako mi je žao. Znam dobro kako se osjećaš ali molim te budi jaka i nemoj se predavat. Veliki, ogromni zagrljaj ti šaljem :Love: .

sia, matahari, sejla čestitam cure i da i dalje bude sve savršeno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

olivera i plavo oko čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## venddy

olivera to je odličan rast bete :Klap: 
plavo oko čestitam na lijepoj brojci :Very Happy: 

gaceta :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

geceta šaljem zagrljaj  :Love: 
plavo oko,olivera čestitam!!
olivera isprazni inbox :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

venddy jesi bila na UZV?? šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

bila sam jutros, beba je dobro, veliki smo 3,2 cm, hematom se povukao ali zbog svega što smo prošli, kao i lanjskog gubitka trudnoće te biokemijskih, doktor hoće da i dalje mirujem, nema kupanja a nekako sam se nadala da ću bar to smijet ( plaža mi je 200 m od kuće a ja je ni pomirisala nisam cijelo ljeto), nema šetanja. Bit ću valjda zato najnačitanija žena u HR tu aktivnost smijem obavljat. dobra stvar je da i dalje neću čistit kuću :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

> bila sam jutros, beba je dobro, veliki smo 3,2 cm, hematom se povukao ali zbog svega što smo prošli, kao i lanjskog gubitka trudnoće te biokemijskih, doktor hoće da i dalje mirujem, nema kupanja a nekako sam se nadala da ću bar to smijet ( plaža mi je 200 m od kuće a ja je ni pomirisala nisam cijelo ljeto), nema šetanja. Bit ću valjda zato najnačitanija žena u HR tu aktivnost smijem obavljat. dobra stvar je da i dalje neću čistit kuću


samo ti i dalje čitaj i izležavaj se. Ljeto je još tu pa se stigneš i okupati :Smile: 
Mi smo još u komadu ali poslije ovih silnih zemljotresa od subote pitanje koliko ćemo još izdržati.Jutros je tak ljuljalo da se i mrvica probudila :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

olivera, plavo oko, čestitam  :Kiss: 

geceta, dea, užasno mi je žao  :Sad: 

sonja, ljubac ogromni za tebe i mrvicu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## M@tt

olivera i plavo oko još jednom čestitam... Geceta čujemo se na pp...  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

Geceta, dea  :Love: 

Plavo oko, Olivera čestitke i sretno dalje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

olivera ovo su stvarno dobre vijesti, super!
plavo oko, bravo!

dea84, baš mi je žao što se čudo nije ostvarilo  :Sad: 
geceta  :Love:

----------


## mari mar

olivera, plavo oko čestitke! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
geceta, dea žao mi je..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

geceta moja znam kako ti je.. jako sam tužna zbog tebe ali ako toliko želiš bebu neka ti MPO bude cijeli svijet i uspjet ćeš, pogledaj Sonju , tikicu69 to su hrabre žene za mene , ali uspjeh je tu nadohvat..

ne uspjevaju samo oni koji odustanu! odmori se malo i vrati nam se.. ljubim te puno...

----------


## butterfly101

> cestitke Olivera, jesam ti rekla da ce to biti ok 
> cestitke i tebi, plavo oko.
> sto se mene tice, cekam doktore dok se vrate s GO ali ja ne zelim do kraja godine novi postupak, dosta mi je. isto tako ne mogu vise samo zivjeti MPO stoga najvjerojatnije odlazim s foruma, tj necu biti vise aktivna. Molim da netko preuzme listu. Hvala!


geceta žao mi je da je tako završilo. Odmor je svakako dobrodošao,slažem se!
Sretno i vrati se kada budeš spremna,pa makar nam javila samo lijepe vijesti za neko vrijeme.

----------


## BigBlue

Draga geceta, uistinu mi je i duboko žao. 
Izgleda da je ovaj put pun pitanja "zašto se to događa baš meni?" na koje nema odgovora. Svatko od nas osjeća što je za nas najbolje, a mislim da tebi najviše treba vremena. Vremena da se otuguješ, da se oporaviš, da doneseš najbolju odluku za sebe. Nisam dobila dojam da odustaješ od MPO-a, ali i da je tako, to je tvoja odluka, a odmak od svega će ti pokazati najbolje.

Drži se  :Love:

----------


## hrki

Geceta, žao mi je :Love:  ,drži se

----------


## tikki

Gaceta žao mi je  :Love:  nadam se da će ti odmor od svega dobro doći i da ćeš nam se javiti sa sretnim vjestima  :Smile: 
Mi smo ovaj mjesec isto imali pauzu, prestali smo mjeriti temperaturu, ciljati... i tako mi je bilo dobro. Baš sam se opustila i sad se baš veselim novom postupku.

----------


## Snekica

geceta, žao mi je! Makni se, odmori, uhvati zraka i dobro razmisli! Što god odlučila, biti će ispravno!  :Love: 
olivera i plavo oko - čestitam!!!

----------


## s_iva

*Geceta*, žao mi je. Odmorite se i skupi snage za dalje.
Tako sam i ja već nekoliko puta nakon raznih neuspjeha pomislila da je najbolje da se maknem od svega, ali već nakon mjesec dana krenem planirati novi postupak. Vidiš i sama koliko ih imam iza sebe.

*Olivera* i *Plavo oko* bravoooo!

Ja sutra imam kontrolu. Sad sam u 10. tjednu. Strah me jer zadnjih tjedan dana nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće. I one sitne mučnine su nestale, grudi iste kao i kad nisam trudna. Nisam više ni umorna. Samo nema krvarenja...to mi je jedini simptom.
Cure koje su otprilike tu negdje po tjednima kao i ja (tikica, mari mar, venndy, krol i ostale) pliz napišite mi kako se vi osjećate, i je li normalna trudnoća bez simptoma. Može i na pp.

----------


## olivera

Počela sam krvariti :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

s_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
olivera, bilo je svakakvih iscjedaka i krvarenja kod trudnica pa je završilo dobro! ideš ponovit betu sutra?

----------


## Muma

> Počela sam krvariti


Ma nije valjda? Ma daj. Ovo su stvarno razočaravajući dani ako je tako.  :Shock: 
Odi stvarno ponoviti betu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

olivera  kakvo je stanje  sada ,  opisi nam krvarenje,  zovi dr. , pokusaj se smirit,  stavi utric  , lezi
mnoge zene krvare u ranoj trudnoci  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Olivera miruj i ponovi betu! Ja sam nekoliko puta prokrvarila u trudnoći i na kraju je sve bilo ok ali znam koji je to zastrašujući i odvratan osjećaj!
Geceta napuni baterije pa se vrati kad ćeš biti opet spremna!

----------


## donatela

*s_iva* evo ja sam sad 10 tjedana trudna tocnije 10+2 tt jucer sam bila na pregledu i uzv i iasto sam se prije uzv plašila kao i ti da nesto nije ok jer prije sam povracala po 5,6 puta na dan a onda je to odjednom prestalo..samo ponekad imam mucnine kad nista ne jedem,cice me skoro uopce ne bole...a uz to su mi se bili pojavili povremeni bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha i eto jucer na ultrazvuku sa bebicom sve super srce kuca i velika je 2,5 cm micala se na uzv...stavila nogu preko noge i meni suze krenule od radosti...dobila sam i trudnicku...eto i tebi zelim isti ishod...

----------


## s_iva

*Donatela*, divno!
*Olivera*, lezi i miruj, krvarenje samo po sebi ne mora ništa značiti.

----------


## geceta

Olivera, dobro ti cure kazu. A ja bih na tvome mjestu otisla do svog MPO dr ako mozes ili ga barem nazvala.

Sto se nas tice... Zadnjih je godinu dana bilo doista iz postupka u postupak, sve ostalo na pauzi, od aktivnosti kojima smo se bavili do planiranja nekih putovanja, najobicnijih proslava itd itd. Uvijek se postavljalo pitanje hocemo li tada moci ili cemo biti u postupku, ili cu cekati betu, ili punkciju ili ili. Svakodnevno skicanje foruma s mtela, svakih pola sata, privatno razgovori o tome jer stalno netko ima nest za pitat ili savjetovat, borbe sa zakonom, jednostavno mi je toga malo dosta. Pratit cu vas, tj skicnut tu jednom tjedno da vidim ima li ppa ( zato ako sto trebate, radije napisite pp ), tko nam je nova trudnica, ali za sada micem forum s favorites u mobitelu, servisiram bajk i plesne cipelice i idem zivjeti zivot sa svojim hubbyem  :Smile:  Do kraja godine moram opet u borbu s kilama jer me ovih par postupaka opet unistilo. Kupili smo neke kapi u DE, Phyto L, ako netko znaju kak se doziraju, neka javi. Od sada samo kucna radinost i moram priznati da joj se veselim. Lh trakice i testiche sam podjelila, tako da nema vise ni piskanja u casicu, samo keks pa sto bude.
 Ne odustajemo mi nikako!! dok god necemo drzati nasu bebicu u rukama, ne odustajemo. Na posvajanje ne racunam u ovoj drzavi. Ja ne radim pa ta opcija otpada iako bih rado, imam dovoljno ljubavi i za jedno i za dvoje i za troje. 
Svima od srca zelimo puno, puno srece i sto skorasniju T, ~~~~~~~~~ za sve i ocekujemo lijepe vijesti.
Da, i dalje molim ako je netko zainteresiran preuzeti listu, nije to tezak posao, samo ga netko mora napraviti.
Hvala Vam svima na podrsci! i prije i sada
vasa geceta

----------


## lberc

Geceta,rasplakala si me....odmori se i kad napunis baterije kreni opet....svi mi trebamo malo odmora i pauze od postupaka.

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta*  :Love:   :Shy kiss:   :Love:

----------


## olivera

donatela bravo, želim ti sreću
geceta sad si me rastužila, ali misliš pozitivno, očito ti to i treba, malo odmaka, udahnite zraka i neka dođe prirodno, to je naljepše što vam se može dogoditi
a što se mene tiće, jutros sam zvala sog mpo gin i pričala s njim, rekao je da nema smisla ponavljati ß jer i ako je spontani ona to nebi odmah pokazala a važnije mi je mirovati u ovom trenutku da spasimo a ko se šta može. Naručio me da dođem 7.8. i neka nastavim sa utrićima bez obzira *** krvarenje. Kad sam se probudila je bila svježa krv a sad je smeđa pomiješana sa ostacima utrića. I to više ne ide samo nego samo kad se dignem na wc i obrišem. Nema mi druge nego ležati i čekati hoće li početi obilna m i li će se smiriti. On kaže da je bolje u ovoj situaciji ne čačkati dole jer ima šanse da prestane pa onda za par dana da vidim o kuca li neko srce ili ako prokrvarim je li sve otišlo. Eto iznad moje glave uvijek oblak

----------


## rozalija

[Olivera samo ti strogo lezi, odmaraj i stavljaj utriće. Krvarenje nije znak da je sve krenulo po zlu.
Živi primjer sam ja imala krvarenje odmah na početku trudnoće i u 9t (i to stravično krvarenje). Mislila kada sam prokvrarila nema ništa otišla bebica. Ali nije bilo tako, imala hematom. Za tjedan dana čula i otkucaje srce.
Ali sam zato strogo ležala, samo do wc bi otišla ni makac dalje. Drugi put  kada sam prokrvarila završila i u bolnici a na kraju je sve bilo ok, trudnoću iznjela do kraja i hvala Bogu stiglo je zaista malo čudo. I moj ginekolog nije vjerovo puno u moju trudnoću i sam danas kada vidi moju Jelenu kaže zaista je ona čudo, pravi je borac.

----------


## Muma

*olivera*  :Love:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## tikica78

*Olivera* to je dobro ako nije više svježa krv, ai zar ti nije gin .rekao da dok ti to curi ne stavljaš utriće nego da ih piješ?
biti će to dobro ne gubi nadu, ja sam već dva puta imala takav show  a imam i spontani iza sebe pa sam tek u panici, ali evo mirovanje čini čuda..

*iva* ja sam sad 11+3 mučnine imam navečer uglavnom kad legnem, a preko dana sve je ok dok nešto žvakuljam ako se imalo isprazni želudac počinje gorak okus u ustima i sve mi se diže. što se tiče grudi mene moje rasturaju od bola i dva broja su veće, stomak mi je ogroman al inače sam mršavica pa zato a i nosim blizance..
samo hrabro, ti si vjerojatno jedna od onih sretnica koje nemaju simptome i imat će bezbrižnu i laganu trudnoću!

----------


## olivera

Evo ja sam malo spavala popodne, probudila sam se sa metalnim okusom u ustima i ovaj put :Smile: , nema svježe krvi, samo malo smeđe. Bojim se naglo dizati, kretati, a znate i same. Već sam prošla u prijašnjoj trudnoći krvarenje i izljeve krvi više puta. Napravio se decidualni polip, trudnoća je bila blizanačka, tj 2 embrija su vraćena i u 5tt sam dobila jaku m baš u ovo vrijeme, preležala, preplakala a simptomi trudnoće su se nastavili i na kraju je 1 beba ostala do 15tt kad sam i nju izgubila. Tako da razlikujem donekle krvarenje od krvarenja mada u tom trenutku kad se desi ne mogu biti realna, prestrašno je. jutros kad je krenulo krvarenje je bilo crveno i smeđe pomiješano i crveno je prestalo. Smeđe je još tu ali u tolikoj količini da mi je od podne do sad napravilo samo crtu na ulošku. idem sad nazad u horizontalu pa se javim kasnije, pusa svima, vidim da se brinete za mene i to mi puno znači :Heart:

----------


## olivera

sad sam skužila da si mi napisala da dok krvarim trebam piti utriće? Nije mi to rekao, samo da obavezno nastavim sa uzimanjem. nikad ih nisam pila. Šta mislite da je pametnije da ih pijem ili nastavim stavljati?

----------


## anabanana

olivera, naravno da se brinemo...pa svaka nova iznešena trudnoća je pobjeda života !!!  :Confused:  znate što mislim. Lezi, glegaj tv, čitaj knjige ili što te već opušta, mislim na tebe i od srca ti želim da sve bude najbolje ! :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

> sad sam skužila da si mi napisala da dok krvarim trebam piti utriće? Nije mi to rekao, samo da obavezno nastavim sa uzimanjem. nikad ih nisam pila. Šta mislite da je pametnije da ih pijem ili nastavim stavljati?


definitivno ih je bolje piti, barem dok krvariš...jer,logično, sa krvlju izađu i utrići...
odmaraj, ne napreži se, čuvam fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Kiss:

----------


## mari mar

> *Geceta*, žao mi je. Odmorite se i skupi snage za dalje.
> Tako sam i ja već nekoliko puta nakon raznih neuspjeha pomislila da je najbolje da se maknem od svega, ali već nakon mjesec dana krenem planirati novi postupak. Vidiš i sama koliko ih imam iza sebe.
> 
> *Olivera* i *Plavo oko* bravoooo!
> 
> Ja sutra imam kontrolu. Sad sam u 10. tjednu. Strah me jer zadnjih tjedan dana nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće. I one sitne mučnine su nestale, grudi iste kao i kad nisam trudna. Nisam više ni umorna. Samo nema krvarenja...to mi je jedini simptom.
> Cure koje su otprilike tu negdje po tjednima kao i ja (tikica, mari mar, venndy, krol i ostale) pliz napišite mi kako se vi osjećate, i je li normalna trudnoća bez simptoma. Može i na pp.


...ja sam 10+5 i baš sam jučer bila na kontroli i kaže dr. da je moj svemirac 4.1cm, srce kuca.....sve ok. dobila sam trudničku knjižicu... nema više ni malo krvarenja, grudi više nisu bolne kao prije...ali mi je mučno po cijeli dan osim dok nešto žvačem nije...ništa mi se posebno ne jede....trbuh mi je poprilično velik i samo sam umorna..... nekad spavam cijelu noć, a nekad samo šetam i ne mogu zaspati..... smetaju mi određeni mirisi.......

----------


## Muma

*mari mar* ...i uživaj u svemu napisanom  :Smile: ...mislim da nema ni jedne cure s MPO terena koja ne bih povraćala, ležala ili se na bilo koji način osjećala loše, samo da je TRUDNA...sigurno jest naporno ali nakon svega to su slatke muke. (a znam da i ti tako misliš, i da uživaš  :Wink: )
Trudne curke, pazite se i mazite, želim vam puno puno sreće!

----------


## venddy

olivera dok krvariš ili imaš iscjedak utriće uzimaj oralno. Lezi i ne mrdaj osim na wc. Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro, znam kako se bojiš ali budi jaka draga.

iva ja sam danas 9+6, također mučnine uglavnom imam navečer prije spavanja, preko dana rijetko, grudi mi nisu nešto bolne osim kad baš pritisnem jače, ali vidljive su vene na njima. Ja također ako prođe dan da ne osjetim uopće mučninu odmah trčim pred ogledalo pa proučavam grudi, izgledaju li isto kao i jučer. stomak isto nekako napuhan al mislim da je to od utrića i decortina na kojem sam još uvijek, u donjem dijelu trbuha često imam osjećaj neke napetosti a u stomaku stalno osjećaj kao da je pun, kao da sam se prejela pa mi je stomak pretrpan.

----------


## milasova8

cure moje tako ste hrabre,svaka cast i zasluzile ste uzivati u blazenom stanju,tako da svima zelim da te brige i krvarenja sto prije prestanu kako bi mogle napokon uzivati u bebicama..
Mislim na vas i grlim vas sve

----------


## ana-

evo *plavo oko * me zadužila da vam javim prekrasnu vijest njena druga ß iznosi  *ß* *1019  




*svima šaljemo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~  za sve što vam treba 
i mi se uskoro spremamo po naše smrzliće ako nas nije iznenadilo prirodno  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

jos trazim nekog da preuzme listu, inace je nece biti ;(

----------


## M@tt

> jos trazim nekog da preuzme listu, inace je nece biti ;(


Geceta evo ako je moja draga trudna sada onda ce ona preuzeti listu, da li preko mog profila ili ce napraviti svoj to cemo se dogovoriti. 

Ali pricekajmo petak...

----------


## beilana

> Geceta evo ako je moja draga trudna sada onda ce ona preuzeti listu, da li preko mog profila ili ce napraviti svoj to cemo se dogovoriti. 
> 
> Ali pricekajmo petak...


joj *matt*, pa nečeš bit takav da dragoj nedaš da ide prek tvog profila, ne brini, nečemo ju napadati  :Cool:  želim vam veliku betu u petak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt za tvoju draganu i tebe da vam petak bude najljepši dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

s_iva, cekamo

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, uspjela se dovest, nekako, do kompa, red mučnina, pa malo povračanja, i još metalnog okusa, da ne nabrajam, kao što je ana-, javila danas beta se poduplala, i čula se sa dr, zadovoljan betom, reko da ne moram više ponavljat, al ako hoču, nema problema, a kako imam još 1 uputnicu, mislim da budem, radi sebe. Također je rekao da napravim ultrazvuk i obavijestim o nalazu, bez obzira kaj je na GO. Malo prije došla od ginića opće prakse, ultrazvuk je u utorak. Kako je prošlo,ako ne budem u mogučnosti doć do kompa, nekako ću već javiti.

M@tt, i druge čekalice, šaljem trudničke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.

----------


## M@tt

Plavo oko cestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Prijavljujem fail i ovaj mjesec

----------


## s_iva

Kod mene opet loše vijesti.
Missed ab. u 10.tjednu. Mrvica se prestala razvijati prije 10-ak dana.
Ni ovaj put me predosjećaj nije prevario, gubitak simptoma a posebno mučnina prije tjedan dana odmah me zabrinuo.
Sada slijedi kiretaža...pa mali odmor...pa čim dr dopusti u novi postupak!

Hvala svima na podršci, i svima sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

s_iva,  :Love: 

odradi šta trebaš, odmori se i onda u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## Sonja29

s_iva  :Love:

----------


## olivera

ni kod mene nema boljih vijesti, već drugi dan lagano krvarim, jako lagano ali dovoljno da mislim da je gotovo. Ništa me ne boli, dr. mi je rekao da ne dolazim ako ne boli i nema obilnog krvarenja do 7.8. jer ionako ne može promijeniti ništa pregledom(a eventualno vaginalni uzv može škoditi) a ako bude trudnoća i dalje onda će se vjerovatno vidjeti otkucaji srca i uzrok krvarenja, ako ne onda je li sve otišlo i da se dogovorimo za dalje :Sad:

----------


## Lalala

*Argente*, žao mi je.. Baš sam pratila hočeš li javiti dobre vijesti.. Doći će vrijeme i za nas! Mora!  :Love: 
Kakvi su planovi za dalje? Kad se javljaš na humanu?

----------


## mare41

o s_iva, draga, drži se! slijedeći put će biti sve dobro!
Argente, kiss
olivera, ako ti nije problem otići negdje izvadit betu-ona bi rekla na kojem ste putu, zaista je bilo takvih krvarenja (hematomi) i da je sve završilo dobro, čekamo s tobom!
Plavo oko, čestitke!

----------


## kiki30

s_iva,žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

s_iva drži se... :Love:  :Love: 

olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

s_iva  :Love: , jako, jako mi je žao.


Olivera samo ti lezi i strogo miruj, možda je kakav hematom u pitanju a dr je ionako u pravu (znam iz svog iskustva). Nema se što napravit nego mirovat, pit Utrogestane i nadat se najboljem. Mislim na tebe i navijam za najljepši scenarij  :Heart:

----------


## nina32

*Argente*,jako mi je žao, nek' ti se pozlati idući put, držim fige!!
*s_iva*, ma užas, drž se! *olivera*, ne gubi nadu, nije još sve gotovo,samo strogo miruj!

----------


## olivera

hvala cure, molim boga da je nešto nevezano za bebu ali sam već spremna na sve, krv je tu kao šamar.Ona me drži realnom. U prošloj sam trudnoći dobila m i preplakala sve a otišla je samo 1 beba a druga je ostalau istom ovom tjednu i dobila sam decidualni polip koji je najvjerojatnije odnio drugu bebu 10tj.kasnije. Drugog objašnjenja nemamo jer su svi nalazi bili savršeni.Osuđena sam na čekanje, još 5 dana.Pusa cure, idem ležati.

----------


## geceta

posebno vibram sad za betu M@ttove drage; grlim Oliveru u nadi da je sve najbolje; Argente  :Sad:  s tobom; s_iva, nemam rijeci koje bi te utjesile
sve Vas grlim, ljubim i vidite da jos mislim na Vas

sto se mene tice, moji osjecaji nisu bili u krivu kad su rekli da tu nesto ne stima, i ja krvarim vec dva dana ali samo dok idem pipi a sagnut se ne mogu jer mi je kao neka lopta onda u trbuhu, a svi na GO

M@tt, hocem tri brojkice sutra, jel jasno??  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

Hvala, cure, divne ste!
Nakon neprospavane noći mogu reći da me najviše brine što mi se u oba missed ab. plod prestao razvijati u 8.-om na 9.-ti tjedan. Prvo bude sve u redu, srce kuca, i onda razvoj stane na veličini od 1,5 cm do 2 cm. 
Stvarno ne znam je li to samo nesretna slučajnost, ili nešto što još nismo otkrili. Ovaj put sam koristila Fragmin, ali nije pomogao.

----------


## mari mar

Iva žao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## olivera

recite mi realno po svojim iskustvima kolike su mi šanse da dođem na pregled i da dr kaže da nema ničega. Lagano krvarim, u biti samo kad odem na wc iscuri malo koliko se u ležanju skupilo, uložak skoro potpuno čist ali to traje već 3.dan. Bolova nema, za simptome sam već subjektivna osim što mi se jako vrti skoro cijelo vrijeme, i prije mi se vrtilo,ali sad još više, nije mučnina. I spava mi se puno. Da to nije od utrića koje sad pijem?

----------


## Inesz

Olivera draga, jesi ponovila betu?
Utrići kad se piju na početku izazivaju pospanost, ali umor i pospanost su jedan od znakova trudnoće.
Znam dobro kako ti je, ali nitko ne može dati odgovor na tvoje pitanje osim doktor na pregledu.
Miruj i nadajmo se najboljem.
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

s_iva grozno je to što ti se dogodilo,grlim te jako i želim brz oporavak.. Nadam se da ćeš otkriti razlog..

olivera,miruj i nadamo se najboljem..mislimo na tebe..

----------


## Snekica

Cure, pa danas samo loše vijesti! Grlim vas jako jako!!!  :Love:

----------


## olivera

nisma ponavljala ß, dr mi je rekao i da je ab u toku ona bi još malo rasla a da ju vadim moram ići do grada, pa 2h čekati rezultate a sada mi je bitnije nego ikad ležati tako da odmaram i čekam njegov pregled. Imam dosta iskustva sa svojim mpo dr i mogu vam reći da je odličan stručnjak, svakoj od vas bi poželjela istog. Nije me poslao svojoj gin, on voli svoje pacijentice sam pregledati, dati savjet, toplu riječ. Pomoći mi ne može još ovih par dana, na ekranu bi se vidjela točkica ali dok nije vrijeme da se vidi srčana akcija nažalost može se samo čekati...u neznanju :Sad: 
ne želim zvati vraga ali mislim da moje vrijeme još nije došlo :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Saljem svim tuznicama zagrljaj...
Olivera tebi strpljenja, nadam se da bude sve ok ipak..
M@tt sretno sutra, nadam se da ces nam javiti dobre vijesti nakon svih ovih losih..
Saljem i kolektivne vibrice svima za sve sto vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

ak se ne varaj, *mat*ovoj dragoj je danas 14dnt, a kolko vidim M nije dobila, tak da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

*Matt*, čekamo dobre vijesti!
*Olivera* ~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu! Miruj, to je sve što u ovom trenutku možeš napraviti.
*Tikice*, kako je prošao pregled?

----------


## olivera

divne ste cure,
 ja sad čvrsto držim fige za M@tt
ne javljam se baš jer cijelo vrijeme ležim, malo spavam, gledam reprize repriza i čitam ljubiće, drugog u kući nemam
nevjerovatno koliko sam slaba i koliko mi se vrti, i da smijem šetati ležala bi, jedva gledam od pospanosti
ljubim vas sve, divno je kad upalim komp i vidim toliko podrške, sve bi vas povela na pregled sa mnom jer se malo bojim činjenice koju će mi gin reći, šta god da kaže znam da će me stresti
želim vam najveću sreću u malom pakiranju pa neka raste pomalo :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

*olivera* šaljem vibre i držim fige jako, jako da sve bude ok :fige: 
*s_iva* nemam riječi utjehe, jer ne znam kroz što prolaziš, ali se nadam da nećeš odustati. Mora doći i tvojih 5 minuta :Taps: 
*m@tt* držim fige za lijepu brojčicu!

----------


## Laki

Matt, tebi i dragoj za danas želim sreću do neba....
I naravno čekamo te lijepe tri brojke....

----------


## Gabi25

M@tt i draga sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> M@tt i draga sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

M@t-razveseli nas sa velikom betom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## M@tt

Krv izvađena, rezultati tek poslije 15 sati... hvala vam svima na podršci.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  ste

----------


## Maybe baby

s_iva žao mi je  :Sad: .
olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok   :Love: .
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu danas.  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

> Krv izvađena, rezultati tek poslije 15 sati... hvala vam svima na podršci.  ste


Prvo na što sam pomislila kad sam se probudila je Vaša beta......nek bude velika !! Od srca, pozz sa mora <3

----------


## kiki30

m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

----------


## olivera

m@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt čekamo zajedno sa vama i nadamo se lijepoj brojci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

i ja cekam  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

svi smo nestrpljivi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

> ak se ne varaj, *mat*ovoj dragoj je danas 14dnt, a kolko vidim M nije dobila, tak da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To beilana nažalost ne mora ništa značiti jer mnoge cure zbog utrogestana ne dobiju m, a ne budu trudne. Tek kad se 'skinu' s utrića procure. 

Ali to ne znači da za m@tt i njm neće biti dobre vijesti, pa ima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~, do neba!

----------


## anddu

Uups nije njm nego njž :Embarassed:

----------


## donatela

*Matt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tebi i dragoj za veeelikuuu betu....  :Smile:   :Smile:  ..........

----------


## venddy

M@tt računamo na vas da nam uljepšate vikend, dosta je bilo u ovom tjednu tuge~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

M@tt~~~~~~~ Vjerujem da vam je danas najduže prijepodne ikada :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> To beilana nažalost ne mora ništa značiti jer mnoge cure zbog utrogestana ne dobiju m, a ne budu trudne. Tek kad se 'skinu' s utrića procure. 
> 
> Ali to ne znači da za m@tt i njm neće biti dobre vijesti, pa ima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~, do neba!


npr ja  :Smile:  nikad nisam jos procurila do sad

----------


## mare41

refresh stalno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

joj Mare...tak i ja...baš bi htjela da ta M@ttova beta bude ooogrooomnaaa !!!

M@tt i tvoja draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

nije me bilo neko vrijeme ovdje pa vam svima šaljem puse...

----------


## M@tt

Ne znam kako započeti ovaj post... 

Možda da se zahvalim prvo svim curama koje su mi/nam bila podrška ovih zadnji mjeseci počevši od *Kiarad*, pa *Gecete*, *tikice*, *Inane* *Bab* te svih ostalih (neka ne zamjere one kojih se nisam sjetio), hvala vam svima na podršci i vibricama koje ste slale i bodrile nas ali opet je sve bilo uzalud. Ni heparin nije pomogao....   :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  

Ne znam, ispražnjeni smo. I financijski i ono što je važnije psihički i emocionalno... Preteško je to sve skupa, ne znam kome smo što skrivili da nas tako kažnjava ali nije fer, jednostavno nije fer... Svi oko nas trudni i oni koji žele i oni koji ne žele djecu, a mi pokušavamo i nemožemo.... Ne možemo više trenutno, moramo se maknuti od svega na neko vrijeme isto kao što je Geceta neki dan rekla i odmoriti se od svega jer tako više neide. Sve je ovih godinu i pol bilo podređeno mpo-u. Naš život je bio na čekanju doslovce. Pričekat čemo jesen ili zimu i onda odlučiti šta i kako dalje. 

Hvala vam svima još jednom od srca na svemu. Eventualno bih vam bio zahvalan još ako bi nam u inbox rekli koje još pretrage možemo obaviti osim imunoloških, AMH-a, HSG-a a koje još nismo?

I da... brojka je *14*... Luči isto razočaran, ušutio kad mu draga rekla....  :Sad: 

sretno svima puno...

----------


## matahari

M@tt, nemam ništa pametno za reći, žao mi je...
Držite se!

----------


## Bab

o dragi M@tt,

oči pune suza dok sam čitala tvoj post jer mi se sav moj MPO put od 4 i pol godine u sekundi provrtio u glavi... svaka suza, svaka biokemijska,sve ono ružno :Sad: 

Žao mi je užasno što morate opet ovo prolaziti...
zagrlite se i isplačite kolko god trebate...odmorite i uzmite pauzu...mladi ste i zbilja imate vremena malo odmoriti od svega i vratiti vaš pomalo zaboravljeni život.

kad se odmorite i oporavite od svega krenite u novu borbu za makar jedan par ovakvih malih slatkih nožica iz tvog avatara...ma mora sreća zakucati i na vaša vrata...
sad se rode polako spremaju za Afriku, ali proljeće mora biti Vaše...bude jedna na povratku donjela i Vaš mali paketić :Smile: 

Grlim Vas jako i budite mi hrabri  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

M@tt, znas sto sada mislim i osjecam i suosjecam, a rijeci su ti ionako uvijek suvisne, nepotrebne, isprazne
tebi i dragoj veliki virtualni  :Love:  danas Vam necu punit inbox, nemam cime a sad ste ionako jedino jedan drugom potrebni
drzite mi se oboje
a da pravde nema, nema je... ;(

----------


## Sonja29

:Love:

----------


## mostarka86

**bem mu više  :Sad: 

matt, žao mi je, užasno mi je žao...nemam riječi, ali znaš da vas shvatamo i saosjećamo.
odmorite se, opustite, spremite se psihički, fizički, a boga mi i financijski, i kako bab divno reče, na proljeće nove rode dolaze...
pusa ogromna tebi i tvojoj dragoj  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt uzasno mi je zao, nemam rijeci.. Drzite se oboje, odmorite se malo, zasluzili ste..
I sto kaze Geceta, pravde zbilja ponekad nema..  :Sad: (
Saljem vam veliki zagrljaj..

----------


## venddy

M@tt jako, jako mi je žao. 
Skoro svaka od nas zna kako se sada osjećate, budite tu jedno za drugo to je najvažnije. odmorite se od svega, kako bi još jači ponovno ušli u borbu. Znaš i sam da je ovaj put najčešće jako dug, iscrpljujući i traži golemu psihičku i fizičku snagu.
Veliki zagrljaj tvojoj dragoj i tebi :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Matt jako mi je zao. ocito se i L nadao,tako je i meni samo zasutio na negativno

jel to opet kod vas biokemijska? pa ne znam cemu to.
i ja sam bila ljuta na sve koji ostaju trudni zeljeli to ili ne...a ja sam tek pocela. kako li je onda vama


ali sad je novi zakon, smrzavanje zametaka. mozda da cekate do iduce pune stimulacije,oporavite se, skupite pare.   a onda od 6js imate i 3 transfera,pa tu ce negdje biti i vasa beba

----------


## anabanana

m@tt,  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

_S velikom tugom radim svoju zadnju listu i opet mičem drage mi ljude s liste čekanja bete, cure s liste trudnica i pitam se zašto smo uopće primorani boriti se s ovime, zašto oni koji ne žele djecu nemaju tih problema, zašto nekima uspjeva od prve, zašto nekima teškom mukom, zašto nekima nikada, hoćemo li i mi biti ti?? Pitanja je puno, osmijeh sve više nestaje s lica, život se sve više pretvara u konstantnu borbu s vjetrenjačama 
Hrabri moji ljudi, držite mi se 
_

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (24)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, 4.polustimulirani(nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, 3.stimulirani
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2.IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (6)
Vitatesa, Mb
VAANJA, Mb
PetraP
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)

SVIBANJ 2012. (14)
kaate
tatjana76
Mery13 (SD)
Bili ( Petrova )
Becky (VG)
adria13 ( 1.IVF )
Maybe baby, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova (1. IVF)
adria13, IVF Centar (1. IVF)
amyx, Mb (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka), GEMINI
musica ( 1.IVF, VV )

LIPANJ 2012 (16)
neumorna (VV,2.IVF)
Mala Maja (VG, 1.IVF)
Laki (SD, 1.IVF)
Palcicazg (SD)
MALIANĐEO (prirodno u čekanju IVFa)
Luci07 (prirodno u čekanju AIH)
tikica78 (IVFc) 
analoneta (VV)
kitty (VV)
elizabeta (SD)
mari mar (IVFc)
BillieJean (VG)
bebolinko
donatela (Ri,1.IVF)
krol (Prag, FET)
ivana101 (IVFc)

SRPANJ (5)
Sejla (IVF, Prag)
Sia28
Matahari
Plavo oko (VV)
Olivera (Ri) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ostaneš tu

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
ivana2198 (VV,+)
Piki
5.8. amber
Strašna (VV)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

8. mjesec: strategija, tikki, hope31 (VV)
9.mjesec: Brunaa (FET), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD)
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina
11. mjesec: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, bebolino, Becky, believes, belma3, BigBlue , bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, matahari, Matko, M@tt, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu; strategija

----------


## M@tt

> Matt jako mi je zao. ocito se i L nadao,tako je i meni samo zasutio na negativno
> 
> jel to opet kod vas biokemijska? pa ne znam cemu to.
> i ja sam bila ljuta na sve koji ostaju trudni zeljeli to ili ne...a ja sam tek pocela. kako li je onda vama
> 
> 
> ali sad je novi zakon, smrzavanje zametaka. mozda da cekate do iduce pune stimulacije,oporavite se, skupite pare.   a onda od 6js imate i 3 transfera,pa tu ce negdje biti i vasa beba


Ne znam vrci, 14 je beta. To znači da je biokemijska opet? Pa ja mislim da ne... Ili? Neka veli netko pametniji. Prvi put je bila biokemijska kad je beta bila 50. Sad nisam baš siguran. Luči je rekao neka ponovimo betu sutra, ali ja ne vidim svrhu...

Moja draga ti ima jako niski AMH. I sad je dobila 6 stanica, 3 su bile dobre ostale 3 nisu bile. Od tih 3 koje je vratio dvije su bile odlične, jedna vrlo dobra i opet ništa, tako da če nama to zamrzavanje malo značiti zbog tog AMH-a.

Moram ići, draga mi se raspada, a ni ja nisam daleko od toga... Kao šlag na tortu još smo na svadbi sutra gosti...  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

M@tt, ja bi isto rekla da je to biokemijska...imala sam i ja 2 takve epizode s takvim ili malo većim betama...ali vam to sad trenutno tak ionak ništa ne znači :Sad: 

maknite se sad malo s foruma i skupite svoje komadiće i probajte ih spojit.

A jel možete sutra malo eskivirati s te svadbe??? fakat bu vam to katastrofa...
kako god bilo držte se nekako :Smile:

----------


## geceta

ja bas mislim da bi to mogla bit dobra stvar : naplesat se, cugnut malo, poslije neki keks na parkiralistu ili uzmete sobu ha? zaboravit na sve ovo koliko se moze

----------


## kiki30

M@tt jako mi je žao..  :Sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

M@tt iskreno mi je žao...odmorite se, i psihički i fizički i kad skupite dovoljno snage za dalje, krenite!!!

----------


## amyx

Matt žao mi je... ja isto mislim ko geceta, otiđite na svdbu, probate se malo zabavit, opustit, a dalje neka ide sve svojim tokom

----------


## sanda1977

> Ne znam vrci, 14 je beta. To znači da je biokemijska opet? Pa ja mislim da ne... Ili? Neka veli netko pametniji. Prvi put je bila biokemijska kad je beta bila 50. Sad nisam baš siguran. Luči je rekao neka ponovimo betu sutra, ali ja ne vidim svrhu...
> 
> Moja draga ti ima jako niski AMH. I sad je dobila 6 stanica, 3 su bile dobre ostale 3 nisu bile. Od tih 3 koje je vratio dvije su bile odlične, jedna vrlo dobra i opet ništa, tako da če nama to zamrzavanje malo značiti zbog tog AMH-a.
> 
> Moram ići, draga mi se raspada, a ni ja nisam daleko od toga... Kao šlag na tortu još smo na svadbi sutra gosti...


žao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad: 
ma samo da nema tog glupog AMH...to i mene brine... :Mad: 
 :Love:

----------


## olivera

M@tt ne znam šta reći...zar i vi? Užas, grozno, ne mogu vjerovati :Love:

----------


## linalena

m@tt jako mi je žao, držte se
odvedi ženu na vjenčanje, doma će se samo raspadati

a moj vam je prijedlog da se prijavite u neku državnu kliniku
s obzirom da imate postupke iza sebe znati će odmah kako krenuti
sretno

----------


## milasova8

M@t,stvarno grozno..mogu samo reci da mi je jako zao i tesko kad procitam takve postove..
odmorite se malo od MPO price,skupite snage i nastavite borbu kad ponovno budete spremni...
Ne mogu vjerovati da je tako tezak put...tuzno

----------


## tiki_a

Dragi M@tt, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

tiki_a pokušavam ti poslati pp ali ne prolazi

----------


## tikki

M@tt jako mi je žao, znam da su riječi suvišne i zato šaljem  :Love: 

Odmorite se, uzmite vremena, i kako je prekrasno napisano gore, rode će se vratiti. Nadam se da će ponjeti i naše paketiće...

----------


## BigBlue

Čekala sam današnji rezultat bete i, s obzirom da izgleda da smo uspjeli iz ovog postupka, mogu preuzeti listu.

Matt, čuvajte jedno drugo, i nadam se da ćemo se uskoro vidjeti opet ovdje sa svom  velikom energijom i optimizmom kojeg imate u sebi!  :Love:

----------


## donatela

Zao mi je matt..nemam rijeci baš... :Sad:  baš nije fer..ali sigurna sam da ce vrlo skoro doci i vaše vrijeme....

----------


## donatela

Bigblue cestitam!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Bigblue!!! Pa divno,cestitam od srca!!
Iznimno mi je drago..opusti se sad i uzivaj :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

BB čestitam, draga moja!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

BigBlue čestitam :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Big Blue čestitam!!!

----------


## Sonja29

BB još jednom čestitam a sad možemo i  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> BB još jednom čestitam a sad možemo i


i ja ću :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

BB, čestitam i ovdje, jako jako lijepa vijest.
Matt i draga, samo budite uporni, uopće ne sumnjam na uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

BB, od srca ti cestitam!!! bravo! i prepustam listu  :Smile:  zadnja je bila jucer. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti dalje sve bude skolski

----------


## tikki

BB čestitke! I  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  uz želje da sve bude školski do kraja! Uživaj!

----------


## M@tt

BB cestitam ti od srca...

----------


## matahari

BB, čestitke i od mene!

----------


## tetadoktor

BB,  :Naklon:

----------


## plavo oko

BigBlue čestitke!!!!!! 
M@tt, iskreno mi je žao, držite se, doći će vrijeme i za vas.

Evo, ja jučer ponovila betu, 1970,iako mi je sestra sa velikim osmjehom dala nalaz, u strahu sam jer mislim da je malo niska, s obzirom da je 2 dana prije bila 1019, pa bih htjela vaša mišljenja dal je beta u redu. U utorak radim ultrazvuk, i nadamo se dobrim vijestima.

----------


## Kadauna

plavo oko, beta oko 1200 usporava duplanje . Tvoj mi rast bete izgleda bas kako bi trebalo. Cestitke od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv. 

Bigblue - cestitam na prekrasnoj beti i duplanju. I tebi za uzv vibrrrrrrrrr

----------


## BigBlue

Uživam u coffee u vrtu, pa se i vi poslužite kavicom po izboru.
Hvala svima na čestitkama i vibricama za dalje (treba nam!). 
Plavo oko ~~~~ za dobar UZV

Da nam dan počne s malo smijeha: http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/...1977/photo.jpg

----------


## mostarka86

hahah, prejako  :Smile:  čestitam BB, od srca...

plavo oko~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da će sve proći u najboljem redu  :fige: 
m@tt  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jojo

mostarka86 u kojoj si ti sad fazi sa postupkom? malo pauzirate ili...??

----------


## olivera

ja nikako na zelenu granu :Crying or Very sad:  
stanje nepromijenjeno, krvarenje ni da stane ni da se pretvori u m :gaah: 
ovo je igra živaca

----------


## MARINA25

Plavo oko,imas istu betu kao ja.Moja je bila 1050 pa 1950.Sada sam puna 4 mjeseca.

----------


## Kadauna

draga olivera, mogu samo zamisliti kako ti je čekati uz ovakve simptome. 

Nadam se da ćeš uskoro na betu ili k liječniku na uzv i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

BigBlue pa to je prekrasno i naravno da puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, i nadam se da si prešla na bezkofeinsku kavicu

plavo oko i olivera također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a ja moram mijenjati potpis, jer mi još uvijek stoji postupak u 7om, naravno da sam ga otkazala za jesen, recimo 10/12 - tabličarko da imaš malo posla  :Cool: 

A mi se vratili sa mora, bilo nam je krasno, baš se odmorili. MM me čak i malo previše maltretirao sexom a zamislite još nisu ni plodni dani

----------


## linalena

pa jutro već jednom
ajde  :Coffee:   :Coffee:

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro, jutro  :Coffee: 

Baš ti hvala Lina  :Heart:  sad čekamo UZV
Prebacim ja tebe u bilo koji mjesec, samo reci  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

hej jesi još ponavljala betu?

----------


## Inesz

Trudnice i one koje ćete to uskoro biti, nadam se da će vamdoći brzo vrijeme kada će vam se kava naprosto gaditi :Smile:  

do tada, možete mirne duše prijeći na kavovine tj na Divku i Seku, nema kofenia, ima puno minerala i vlakana. Zdravo, je rekle bi naše bake...

Ove kave bez kofeina i nisu baš nekakav dobar izbor jer umjesto koefeina sadrže neke druge supstance koje nisu baš neko cvijeće...

 :Smile:

----------


## linalena

je istina Inesz, navodno se kofein ispire nekim kemikalijama koje su još štetnije od kofeina
a i Divka je fina, mmm, još svježa kiflica pa toč-toč

ajme jel vidite vi kak je meni dosadno, a tam hrpa veša

----------


## BigBlue

Ma drage moje, radije ja popijem samo dvije kave - prave kave, nego ove bućkuriše; ne mogu da me ubiješ (ali ja ne pijem niti nessice, cappucina, i sl. stvari - ili turska ili espresso). Apropos ove dvije, morate uzeti u obzir da sam ja dnevno tamanila desetak duplih espressa, tako da su ove dvije uspjeh  :Wink: 

Nisam ponavljala ß i sve si mislim da i neću više, nego ću sačekati do UZV...

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma drage moje, radije ja popijem samo dvije kave - prave kave, nego ove bućkuriše; ne mogu da me ubiješ (ali ja ne pijem niti nessice, cappucina, i sl. stvari - ili turska ili espresso). Apropos ove dvije, morate uzeti u obzir da sam ja dnevno tamanila desetak duplih espressa, tako da su ove dvije uspjeh 
> 
> Nisam ponavljala ß i sve si mislim da i neću više, nego ću sačekati do UZV...


BB  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM.... :Love:

----------


## hrki

BB ,čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

meni se kava počela gadit nekih desetak dana nakon transfera. Neki dan sam popila 2 gutljaja kave s mlijekom i bilo mi je mučno cijeli dan. Tako da je koja sam isto pila kavu na hektolitre i to samo domaću tursku, sad je već 3 mjeseca ne pijem uopče. I iskreno uopče mi ne fali

----------


## BigBlue

Olivera, ima li kakvih novosti?
Ovo je uistinu igra živaca, drži nam se...  :Love: 

Nakon početnog + na testiću, nažalost naša ivana2198 je na VV objavila biokemijsku, ali zvuči optimistično za novi postupak, pa joj šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

Amber nam je jučer trebala radila ß nakon postupka u Citu i čekamo novosti, a onda je zatišje do 10.8. ~~~~~~~~ Strašna i Piki  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

olivera za ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olivera

A cure, nema novosti, curkam i dalje, danas mi se čini mrvicu manje nego jučer, simptoma baš nekih i nemam osim subjektivnih a to nije ni za spomenuti :Smile:  osim jednog simptoma kojeg ne mogu umisliti a to je temp 37.1 c svaki dan ju mjerim. Nadam se zbog toga da će sutra biti sve ok na uzv
hvala što mislite na mene i hvala na vibricama :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Olivera ~~~~~,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam sutra javis lijepe vijesti....

----------


## Snekica

olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji najljepši prvi susret s mrvicom!

----------


## Sonja29

olivera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luci07

olivera, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

olivera, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Olivera ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti!

Mali update za tablicu s moje strane, mi u kolovozu nećemo stići uloviti postupak pa se naše nade prebacuju u rujan  :Smile:

----------


## Lalala

Olivera, javi da li su te primili, i kako je prošlo!  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## geceta

Olivera, draga, spojih se samo radi tebe pa lijepo molim krasne vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Olivera ~~~~~ čvrsto ti držimo  :fige: , iznenadi nas lijepom viješću!!!

----------


## s_iva

> Olivera ~~~~~ čvrsto ti držimo , iznenadi nas lijepom viješću!!!


x

----------


## venddy

olivera svi te čekamo da nam javiš lijepe vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amber

drage moje, nakon dva ogromna minusa na testu betu nisam ni vadila...i ovaj put ništa  :Sad:  
olivera  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Amber žao mi je :Sad:  Ja bi ipak za svaki slučaj betu izvadila...
Olivera ~~~~ za uzv!

----------


## tetadoktor

Amber  :Love: 

olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lalala

Olivera, di si? Svi te čekamo! Ne sviđa mi se ovolika pauza! Molim te javi dobre vijesti!!  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Olivera nadam se da slavis negdje.. Javi nam se...

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro i poslužite se  :Coffee: 

Vidim da nam Olivere i dalje nema. I dalje ~~~~~~~ da ipak sve prolazi dobro.
Javite ako imate kakve vijesti!

----------


## milasova8

Olivera javi nam se :Smile: 
Podijeli veselje s nama,nestrpljivo te ocekujemo

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, evo i mene, Kadauna, marina25, puna hvala na vašim riječima ohrabrenja, pomoglo mi je.
Amber, žao mi je, doći će vrijeme i za tebe......
Olivera, i ja se pridružujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti.

Jučer obavila pregled,uzet papa test, i ultzv, gestacijski mjehur 11x6mm, al odjeka za embrio još nema, ponavljam ulzv, za 7 dana, u uto.

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje čekaju, i svima želim da osjete ovu neopisivu sreću koju ja osječam od  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

plavo oko~~~~~~~~za slijedeći uzv i srčeko
olivera, baš se brinemo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> plavo oko~~~~~~~~za slijedeći uzv i srčeko
> olivera, baš se brinemo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*X* na ovo

----------


## s_iva

> plavo oko~~~~~~~~za slijedeći uzv i srčeko
> olivera, baš se brinemo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olivera

hvala na brizi, vanmaterična je bila, sve je riješeno, gotovo je
Lalala primili su me jer nisu imali izbora :oklagija: , šalim se, znaš da je naš dr divan i da kod njega nema ne može, sve se može.
Imala sam lijepih i ružnih trenutaka u svemu ovome ali uz mog dr.je sve lakše

----------


## kiki30

olivera  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

> hvala na brizi, vanmaterična je bila, sve je riješeno, gotovo je
> Lalala primili su me jer nisu imali izbora, šalim se, znaš da je naš dr divan i da kod njega nema ne može, sve se može.
> Imala sam lijepih i ružnih trenutaka u svemu ovome ali uz mog dr.je sve lakše


 :Love:

----------


## kitty

olivera  :Love:

----------


## geceta

micek  :Love:  bas mi je zao  :Sad:  ali vidim da si optimisticna i to mi daje nadu

----------


## M@tt

> hvala na brizi, vanmaterična je bila, sve je riješeno, gotovo je
> Lalala primili su me jer nisu imali izbora, šalim se, znaš da je naš dr divan i da kod njega nema ne može, sve se može.
> Imala sam lijepih i ružnih trenutaka u svemu ovome ali uz mog dr.je sve lakše


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 

Dokle još ovako? Što smo skrivili Bogu? Prestrašno... Neču ništa govoriti jer riječi nemaju smisla više to i svi znate sami. Drži se... :Love:

----------


## plavo oko

olivera, drži se, žao mi je, doći će vrijeme i za tebe......  :Love:

----------


## venddy

olivera :Love:

----------


## bebolinko

*olivera* srce,jako mi je žao al mi je drago da si ti dobro koliko se može biti...pusa velika od mene!!! :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

olivera  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## strategija

Olivera  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Lalala

> hvala na brizi, vanmaterična je bila, sve je riješeno, gotovo je
> Lalala primili su me jer nisu imali izbora, šalim se, znaš da je naš dr divan i da kod njega nema ne može, sve se može.
> Imala sam lijepih i ružnih trenutaka u svemu ovome ali uz mog dr.je sve lakše


Joooj, baš mi je žao!! Pa zašto se moraju takve stvari dešavati, zašto?!!  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se i skupi hrabrosti i snage za dalje!  :Love: 

Kako to misliš da je gotovo, šta je samo otišlo, ili si morala na operaciju?

A što se tiće našeg doktora, boljeg nismo mogle izbrati! Stvarno je sve lakše uz njega!

----------


## luci07

Olivera, žao mi je! Drži se! :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

Olivera...žao mi je!

----------


## Mare 85

Draga sad vidim da si otkazala postupak u 7? Zašto? I sad ideš u 10-om nećeš s nama u 9 mj??? Znaš koje uputnice da sve pribavim?




> BigBlue pa to je prekrasno i naravno da puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, i nadam se da si prešla na bezkofeinsku kavicu
> 
> plavo oko i olivera također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> a ja moram mijenjati potpis, jer mi još uvijek stoji postupak u 7om, naravno da sam ga otkazala za jesen, recimo 10/12 - tabličarko da imaš malo posla 
> 
> A mi se vratili sa mora, bilo nam je krasno, baš se odmorili. MM me čak i malo previše maltretirao sexom a zamislite još nisu ni plodni dani

----------


## Maybe baby

Olivera  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

Olivera, žao mi je!

----------


## Palcicazg

Olivera, baš mi je žao 

BigBlue čestitam od srca, sad samo čekamo tvoj UVZ i da prokuca   :Heart: 


malo sam neredovita, ali pratim kaj se događa, svima cmok

----------


## mare41

olivera, :Love:

----------


## tikki

Olivera  :Love:  drži se!
Plavo oko i BB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olivera

ženice moje drage da ne nabrajam sve po imenima i M@tt(dečko) dragi ste mi jako, šta bih ja bez vas? :Love: 
da vas malo podignem samo ću vam reći da ono što nas ne slomi, to nas ojača! Nemojte odustajajti nikad od svojih snova, BORITE SE !
Možda sam danas na dnu ali ne odustajem jer oni koji odustanu ni neće dobiti ono što žele :Yes: 
Moj dragi dr je rekao da sam sad u prednosti za ivf jer imam jajovod manje što njemu olakšava posao i samovoljno me zapisao u svoju čarobnu knjižicu. :Yes:  Pitao me da li želim i ja sam sa knedlom u grlu rekla da mislim da ne više, na što je on sa osmjehom rekao da me neće slušati dok pričam gluposti, onda je nazvao da pripreme salu za operaciju i odveo me gore, smjestio me, dok su sestre pripremale mene on je pričao sa mm i operirao me. Rekao je da voli svoje pacijentice sam operirati jer onda može mirno spavati. Kasnije je nazvao intenzivnu gdje sam bila i pitao kako sam i rekao mi kako je tekla operacija(bio je zadovoljan).
Ženica krevet do mene je imala istu operaciju par sati prije mene i ja se osjećam kao grom, a ona je jadna pregažena, kašlje od intubiranja,ne može na wc, puna plina(nju je netko drugi operirao)
Uglavnom želim vam reći da nije svaki put isto istoj ženi i ne može baš uvijek biti loše, ništa se ne može uspoređivati niti s osobom koja leži do tebe jer se ne može ma kako slična situacija se činila.
Nikad ne posustajte i ne odustajte, previše se loših stvari među nama desilo zadnje vrijeme, nemojte to primiti srcu, bit će bolje. Znam to :Love: 
Evo plavo oko i BB za početak :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*olivera* umijesto da mi tebi dajemo snagu, ja sam je pronašla u tvojem iskustvu. 
Hvala ti, stvarno si srce ! Drž se i želim ti da se što prije oporaviš.

----------


## olivera

Vi ste meni davale snagu kad mi je trebalo, sad imam na zalihi :Smile: 
Mislim da sam sada u poziciji kad će svaka od vas poslušati moje riječi onako iskreno i naći sebe u njima jer ne tješim nikog uprazno, tu sam gdje jesam i želim da znate, da me čujete jer vrijeme se neda vratiti, što se desilo se desilo, malo odtugovati je ljudski, ali ne klonuti! Sad se trebaju pregrupirati snage i usmjeriti u nešto što vas osobno ispunjava i čekati koliko se mora za dalje. Život je jedan, nemojte ga provesti u suzama kad je vani lijep sunčan dan. Ja ću iskoristiti taj dan. Jedan po jedan. Sve dok ne dođe MOJ dan i MOJE zlato :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

Olivera, divim se tvojoj hrabrosti, i ja živim tim motom, što te ne ubije, te ojača.... pratila sam svaki dan uz mob što se dešava s tobom jer smo skupa, tu negdje bile u postupku, na žalost,... mogu samo čitati, ne mogu se ulogirat, a nemam komp, ..... i poručujem svima da sa svakom se veseli, sa svakom plačem, a tebi Olivera poručujem da se sad odmoriš, isplačeš... skupiš snage za dalje, ne odustaj, jer kad se najmanje nadaš, doći će tvoje vrijeme.

----------


## anabanana

:Crying or Very sad:  uzasno su me rastužile i pogodile ove dvije situacije....olivera i verde, budite jake... mislim na Vas  :Sad: 
i svim drugim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Sad: 
a sretnicama puno sreće  :Smile:  dan po dan....

----------


## dino84

olivera, tvoj post mi je natjerao suze na oči. Stvarno ti se divim. Želim ti da se što prije oporaviš i što prije kreneš u novu borbu. I ja sam kod istog dr i znam kako dobar može biti tako da te razumijem. Vjerujem da će brzo dići i taj dan kada ćeš ti zagrliti svoje zlato i zaboraviti sve ove teške stvari  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Olivera :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Olivera,
nakon ovakvog raspleta, sve riječi tješenja su uistinu suvišne. Činjenica da si u svojoj boli smogla snage uputiti riječi nade svima koji (još) čekaju, najviše govori o tebi. U svoj ovoj žalosti najbolje što ti se moglo dogoditi je ovakav ljudski i topli odnos s tvojim liječnikom i njegovi postupci u cijeloj situaciji; ovakve priče uistinu bude nadu u jednu drugu, novu "generaciju" liječnika. 
Od srca želim da ti i TM zajedno prevladate i ovu prepreku, te s istim optimizmom i novom snagom krenete dalje  :Love: 

Draga amber,
i tebi jedan veliki zagrljaj za loš rezultat ß  :Love: 
Hoćete li ponovo ići inseminacijom, ili ipak IVF?

Plavo oko, ti nam držiš prosjek! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Stavljam novu listu i držim  :fige:  našem trolistu ß-čekalica 10.8.  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

Osim naše Olivere, nažalost i još neke trudnice sam morala maknuti s liste  :Crying or Very sad: 
Želim im brzi, novi postupak, s dobrim ishodom  :Heart: 

Malo sam revidirala listu na način da sam pokušala prikupiti što više informacija o prethodnim i ovim dobitnim postupcima naših trudnica, pa bacite pogled i ispravljate ako sam nešto zaribala. U tom njuškanju po postovima otkrila sam par blizanaca i jedne trojčeke, pa im šaljem posebnu  :Kiss:  

Probat ću voditi listu na način da se *trudnoće upisuju za mjesec u kojem je obavljena punkcija/oplodnja*, odnosno kad je došlo do trudnoće. Meni je to logično, ali da čujem što *VI mislite o tome* (ipak je to vaša lista).

Svi prijedlozi, kritike, komentari i sugestije za bolju listu, kao i podršku u postupcima, su više nego dobrodošli!  :Zaljubljen: 
Za početak, želim popuniti listu za postupke po mjesecima s puuuuuno vaših imena!  :Yes: 


SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (23)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Bg
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, stimulirani)
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2. IVF
Vitatesa, MB, IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (5)
VAANJA, Mb
Achi 103,7
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka) - GEMINI
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (17)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, prirodno (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
analoneta, VV
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
elizabeta, SD, IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)

SRPANJ (5)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, VG
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
10.8. Piki, VV, 1. IVF
10.8. Strašna, VV,  IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
10.8. jan, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

8. mjesec: strategija, hope31 (VV)
9.mjesec: Brunaa (FET), hrki (VV), vulkan (Ri), Mare85(SD), nina997 (VV), tikki
10. mjesec: milasova (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena
11. mjesec: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12. mjesec: Snekica


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, Achi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hope31, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milasova8, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, venddy, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu[/QUOTE]

----------


## Snekica

Olivera, žao mi je! Srce mi plače kad tako nešto čujem, ali mi i snagu za dalje daju tvoje riječi! Go, girl!

----------


## vesnare

*olivera*  :Love:  drži se i ne odustaj
*Amber* virtualni zagrljaj šaljem :Love: 
*Plavo oko* *~~~~~~~~~~~
BB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

BigBblue  :Klap:  za listu, prekrasna je

Olivera  :Heart:  :Heart: 

čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još jedan dan

i naravno  :Coffee: 
ajde komadi buđenjeeee :jutro:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Olivera užasno mi je žao...  :Sad: 

BB lista je super  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

malo gledam starozakonsku listu-čini mi se tanašna, al zapravo bi je trebalo usporedit s 2009 (ja ne stignem), i ožujak, koji je najveći: od 23 trudnoće; 9 ih je inozemstvo i jedna prirodna. Nadam se da će nam po novom zakonu liste biti duže!

----------


## milasova8

olivera, stvarno si divna :Smile:  nakon svega što si prošla,zadržala si optimizam i pozitivan stav,što je za svaku pohvalu..svaka čast..žao mi je zbog toga što ti se dogodilo ;( ,ali vidim da si hrabrica i da si stojički prihvatila takvu situaciju.. Mogu ti samo zaželiti sreću za dalje :Smile: 

BB hvala za listicu, još malo se bliži i moj mjesec..19.09. idem po lijekove-napokon dočekala..

----------


## lberc

Linalena,kavica bas pase.
Evo mi izvadili krv za hepatitis i hiv nalazi stizu postom.
BB bravo za listu.

----------


## Bluebella

BB super je lista.. jedino ja falim na ON GO 9mj (FET) nekako mi brže vrijeme ide kad vidim da sam skoro na redu  :Teletubbies:

----------


## BigBlue

> malo gledam starozakonsku listu-čini mi se tanašna, al zapravo bi je trebalo usporedit s 2009 (ja ne stignem), i ožujak, koji je najveći: od 23 trudnoće; 9 ih je inozemstvo i jedna prirodna. Nadam se da će nam po novom zakonu liste biti duže!


Teško je uspoređivati trudnoće po godinama kad nije isti broj članova na forumu, odnosno raste iz dana u dan. Mogu ti samo reći da je lista za ožujak 2012. rekorderka.

----------


## strategija

Evo mene sa ultrazvuka. Folikula mali milion i sad su već oko 18mm. Vadili su mi estradiol. Gonale sa 2 smanjili na 1. Sutra opet uzv pa ćemo vidjeti kad je punkcija!  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*BigBlue* i ja falim na listi za 9mj. ON GO!

----------


## BigBlue

> Mali update za tablicu s moje strane, mi u kolovozu nećemo stići uloviti postupak pa se naše nade prebacuju u rujan


Tikki, opet Petrova, ili?

btw, očisti inbox, full je  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

:Love: svima i hvala na podršci cure, bit će bolje, mora :Heart:

----------


## venddy

olivera veliki  :Love:  za hrabrost, snagu i ustrajnost

----------


## mare41

olivera, moram ti još jedan zagrljaj poslat, drži se!

----------


## Bab

a draga Olivera...grlim te hrabrice naša

----------


## olivera

Drage ste, bit će sve dobro, samo je malo trnovito. Nisam ni znala da sam ovoliko jaka, i neke vaše riječi su bile u pravo vrijeme. Sve sam vam rekla, nadam se da su M@tt, geceta, kiki i ostale bolje, ne znam koga sam zaboravila da se ljuti, mozak mi radi 100 na sat

----------


## tikki

BB prekrasna lista! :Naklon: 
Ja ću na postupak u IVF centar (tj idem na konzultacije kad se dr vrati s mora i nadam se da ću moć odmah u postupak). Ako će to dugo trajati onda idemo i SLO opet. U glavnom ja znam da sam u postupku u rujnu samo ne znam još gdje  :Laughing: 

Olivera, toliko životnog optimizma zrači iz tvog posta... hvala ti što si me podsjetila za što služe sunčani dani...

----------


## Achi

Big Blue
vec kad nadopunjujes - ja sam trudnica iz 4. mjeseca - bio je drugi IVF (prvi prirodni, drugi uspjesni stimulirani) u Poliklinici IVF (Crvenkovic)
Svima sretno cure; ne javljam se ali sam tu uz vas i drzim   :fige:   svima!

----------


## kiki30

> Drage ste, bit će sve dobro, samo je malo trnovito. Nisam ni znala da sam ovoliko jaka, i neke vaše riječi su bile u pravo vrijeme. Sve sam vam rekla, nadam se da su M@tt, geceta, kiki i ostale bolje, ne znam koga sam zaboravila da se ljuti, mozak mi radi 100 na sat


draga,svaki neuspjeh nas ojača,da smo sad toliko jake žene koje imaju snage borit se sve dok ne budemo držale svoje zlato u naručju..
sad mala pauza i onda ćemo skupa naprijed,s našim dr.vjerujem u uspjeh..drži mi se..

----------


## kitty

BigBlue  :Klap:  za listu!
mali ispravak u lipnju: kitty, 2. IVF VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni)  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

BB tikica 78 ti isto ima blizance

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro drage moje,
još jedan prekrasan dan u Zagrebu, na samo 17 stupnjeva. Iako će biti do ugodnih 28 danas, još malo zavidimo onima koji se brčkaju u toj temperaturi mora  :Wink: 

 :Coffee:  je tu i poslužite se, a ja ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše današnje čekalice ß; za pozitivne rezultate, za iznenađenje našoj Strašnoj, da ß bude bolja nego testić  :Heart: .

Hvala vam na ispravkama liste!

----------


## PetraP

Evo ja sam se poslužila tom kavicom baš mi prija .... još jedan dan u ležećem položaju  :Cekam:  ...ali sve za pozitivan rezulatat.

----------


## BigBlue

Hej Petra, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje  :Smile: 
Samo ti nama glumi još danas šišmiša s nogama gore, a od sutra možeš u štrapac; šta se primilo, primilo se, a ja ~~~~~~~~~~ 

btw, malo indiskrecije  :Wink: , Petra nam je jedna od trudnica koju sam teška srca morala maknuti s liste za 4/2012. Niti 10 minuta nakon šta sam objavila tu listu, eto nje s vijestima o transferu sjajnih blastica  :Love:

----------


## lberc

BigBlue,kavica baš paše...moram priznati da sam se tek digla,joj ujutro bi mogla spavat do podne.
Petra,samo se ti izležavaj...ja jedva čekam postupak i kad se budem mogla malo izležavat i ljenčarit.
Evo i malo vibrica za sve skupa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Kadauna

eto i mene na virtualnoj kavici, HVALA BB  :Kiss: 

vezano za listu, meni je logičnije i najjednostavnije trudnice voditi po tome kad dobiju pozitivnu betu/test, zar ne? možda se varam, ali ti je lista odlična. 

Svima za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> vezano za listu, meni je logičnije i najjednostavnije trudnice voditi po tome kad dobiju pozitivnu betu/test, zar ne? možda se varam, ali ti je lista odlična.


tako su listašice dosad i računale
hvala na kavi i svim betočekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za sva ostala čekanja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i akcije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

BB hvala na kratkom predstavljanju... Ma ležat ću ja koliko god treba nije problem samo da upali. I hvala svima na vibricama i one puno pomažu

----------


## matahari

apropo liste, meni je logičnije da se trudnice uvrste na onu listu za mjesec u kojem su ostale trudne!

----------


## strategija

Ma najbitnije je da dođeš na listu trudnica i ostaneš na njoj :Smile:

----------


## matahari

naravno!




> Ma najbitnije je da dođeš na listu trudnica i ostaneš na njoj

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! 
Uz sve loše vijesti zadnjih dana i tek pokoju dobru i ja javljam lošu vijest. Naša se mrvica nije uspjela zadržati. Čekamo jesen za nove borbe.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas.

----------


## mostarka86

piki  :Sad: 
ja obožavam jesen  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je i ti zavoliš...

----------


## PetraP

Dobro jutro žene! Meni je kavica počela negdje oko 5h. Nema šanse zaspati... Danas 4 dnt....tek . možda je ova nesanica neki simptom ?

----------


## strategija

Piki žao mi je :Sad: 

PetraP ~~~ neka je to dobar simptom :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem večeras štopericu i punkciju u ponedjeljak :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Prvo našim curama, Strašnoj i Piki, po jedan veliki  :Love:  i puno snage i hrabrosti za dalje  :Kiss: 

Još roštam po listi i njuškam po forumu, i gušt je dodati trudnice koje se nisu javljale na ovoj temi. 
Hvala i svima vama što ste mi, ili ovdje ili na pp, javljale promjene, nove podatke i moje bedastoće  :Razz:  Samo dajte i dalje!

Vidim ja da se našim curicama koje čekaju postupke žuri biti pomaknute na listi (kužimo, kužimo  :Grin: ), pa da i ja malo potaknem iščekivanja, prebacujem sve iz 9. mjeseca na _on go_. I tako nam je sad sezona kiselih krastavaca...  :Wink: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, prirodno (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Elena85, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (23)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.prirodni (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF, stimulirani)
LittleBirdie, prirodno (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, 2.ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1.ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1-ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2. IVF
Vitatesa, MB, IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (8)
VAANJA, Mb
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1 (prirodno)
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, prirodno (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka) - GEMINI
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (19)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, prirodno (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, prirodno (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, polustimulirani)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) - GEMINI

SRPANJ (5)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, VG
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)

KOLOVOZ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~
jest da je mrtva sezona, ali vibram i za iznenađenja iz ljetnih, kućnih radinosti 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
10.8. jan, SD, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
21.8. PetraP, CITO, sekundarni IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~
strategija, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) – punkcija 13.8.

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
sara69, PFC Prag

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
lili66, PFC Prag, FET 

ON-GO 8./9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni) 
Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI) 
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI? (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)

10/2012: milasova8 (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena, Sneki41
11/2012: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12/2012: Snekica
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mari mar, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## lberc

Piki i Strasna,zao mi je....
B.B stvarno si se potrudila oko liste

----------


## tetadoktor

BB svaka čast za listu  :Very Happy: 

ja bi u hrabrice i čekalice...  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlue

> ja bi u hrabrice i čekalice...


ma ti si stalno tu  :Love: , dok nam se ne preseliš među trudnice  :Wink: 

još se nisam dokačila tog dijela liste, ali slijedeća je tvoja. btw, kad je slijedeći postupak?

----------


## MalaMa

tužnicama  :Love: , svima ~~~~~~~~
i ja bi na listu  :Grin:  čeka me prirodni početkom 9.

----------


## tetadoktor

> ma ti si stalno tu , dok nam se ne preseliš među trudnice 
> 
> još se nisam dokačila tog dijela liste, ali slijedeća je tvoja. btw, kad je slijedeći postupak?


planirali za 10. mjesec, ali prvo godišnji da se još malo napunimo pozitvnom energijom  :Sing: 

nakon tvog poduhvata, rekla sam sebi da sam ja sljedeća  :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

Uh, nije me bilo odavno.., imamo i lijepih i loših vijesti. *
BigBlue* hvala za listu!
Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba, iskoristite godišnji odmor, napunite baterije i hrabro dalje...
Svim _dobitnicama_ velike čestitke, i neka bude školski do kraja.

----------


## plavo oko

Strašna, Piki  :Love: 

PetraP, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BigBlue, lista je odlična!, nastavi samo tako! :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

Jutro žene, danas 6. dnt. Još malo..još malo.. Od sinoć osjećam nešto se dole događa kao neko stezanje.

----------


## linalena

jutro komadi, mali i veliki

prvo  :Coffee:  a onda :Shy kiss: 

ja bila ujutro u šetnji sa nerom i napala nas osa, ja lomatala oko glave sa bacačem loptica i upikla me u koljeno kroz trenirku  :drama: 
i da od sinoć, imamo 2 psa, ja curu Neru,2god mješanku labradora, udomljenu a mm Reja, čistokrvnog belgijanera, 1.5god, on je posvojen jer prijašnji vlasnici nisu mogli sa njime
tako da eto sada nas je četvoro i priču će upotpuniti beba

----------


## linalena

eto od psećeg/osinjeg uzbuđenja zaboravih


BB lista je super, kako sam ja bila jedno vrijeme lističarka znam koji je to posao, koliko sladak toliko i gorak
i da znate cure, s obzirom da nam je BB trudnica da nema ružnih vijesti

BB kada je UZV?? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

petraP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## dino84

Curke, trebam pomoc. 24.7. sam bila kod svog MPO dr na dogovoru za novi postupak. Radio mi je UZV i rekao da ću kroz nekoliko dana imati ovulaciju. 07.08. sam opet bila kod njega i na UZV je vidio žuto tijelo. Rekao mi je da betu vadim 17.08. da vidimo da li je slučajno što uspjelo. Zadnje stvari sam imala 06.07. Danas mi se pojavilo neko čudno krvarenje, nije kao stvari, više je neke svijetlo roze boje. I trbuh me boli više kao ispod pupka, a ne jajnici. Sad ne znam šta da radim. Da čekam petak ili da odem do svoje ginekologice? Danas bi trebala ići raditi, stojim 7 sati na nogama pa ne znam ni da li je to pametno. Oprostite na dužini posta, ali sve mi je malo komplicirano.

BB, i ja bi na listu za postupak u 10.mj  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Eto i mene na kavicu :Coffee: , HVALA Linalena i super da si postala ponosna vlasnica još jednog psića. 

Cure, za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Curke, trebam pomoc. 24.7. sam bila kod svog MPO dr na dogovoru za novi postupak. Radio mi je UZV i rekao da ću kroz nekoliko dana imati ovulaciju. 07.08. sam opet bila kod njega i na UZV je vidio žuto tijelo. Rekao mi je da betu vadim 17.08. da vidimo da li je slučajno što uspjelo. Zadnje stvari sam imala 06.07. Danas mi se pojavilo neko čudno krvarenje, nije kao stvari, više je neke svijetlo roze boje. I trbuh me boli više kao ispod pupka, a ne jajnici. Sad ne znam šta da radim. Da čekam petak ili da odem do svoje ginekologice? Danas bi trebala ići raditi, stojim 7 sati na nogama pa ne znam ni da li je to pametno. Oprostite na dužini posta, ali sve mi je malo komplicirano.
> 
> BB, i ja bi na listu za postupak u 10.mj


pa, najjednostavnije bi bilo da  napraviš test ili izvadiš betu pa bi vidjela jel vam ovaj mjesec uspjelo. Ako je uspjelo, otvori bolovanje i ostani doma, ako nije - sama odluči što ćeš  :Trep trep:   :Wink: . Sretno u svakom slučaju.

----------


## strategija

Linalena čestitam na proširenju obitelji! I ja obožavam peseke! Imam jednog chow chowa :Smile:  Nadam se da će vam se uskoro i jedan dvonožni član pridružiti:D

Evo ja odradila punkciju. Ovaj koktelčić je spas :Smile:  Sve je dobro prošlo. Malo se dr boji hiperstimulacije ali valjda će sve biti ok. Dobila 10 stanica! Sutra zovem da čujem razvoj situacije!

----------


## Kadauna

> Linalena čestitam na proširenju obitelji! I ja obožavam peseke! Imam jednog chow chowa Nadam se da će vam se uskoro i jedan dvonožni član pridružiti:D
> 
> Evo ja odradila punkciju. Ovaj koktelčić je spas Sve je dobro prošlo. Malo se dr boji hiperstimulacije ali valjda će sve biti ok. Dobila 10 stanica! Sutra zovem da čujem razvoj situacije!


samo mi je drago da si s ovakvim rezultatom čekala novi zakon, sad u miru mogu sve oploditi i stvarno promatrati razvoj situacije, a do sada..... tko zna!? Hvala Bogu da je to razdoblje mrklo, ustvari to je srednji vijek tamni u MPO svijetu, iza nas i da opet možemo uživati u "normalnim" IVF postupcima. S*RETNO strategija* i jako mi je drago da i na treće dijete idete, unatoč velikom izazovu = IVF-u. 

Vjerujem da bismo i mi išli, ali nas godine sustižu pa ako od sada bude bar i drugog djeteta, nitko sretniji od nas!

----------


## mare41

sretno, strategija! i tebi kadauna za što skorije povećanje obitelji!
dino, čekamo te da nam javiš za testić!
lina, nije daleko 10. mjesec!
PetraP~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

> sretno, strategija! i tebi kadauna za što skorije povećanje obitelji!
> dino, čekamo te da nam javiš za testić!
> lina, nije daleko 10. mjesec!
> PetraP~~~~~~~~~~~~


pošto sam lijena potpisat ću našu maru :Grin: 
što se pasa tiće ja imam šarplaninku i dvije mace :Smile: 
lina sve je spremno za jednu malu mrvicu pa zajedno čekamo 10. mjesec

----------


## strategija

Hvala, curke! Čini mi se da sam tu na forumu među prvima koja je krenula po novom zakonu. Poslije punkcije su me pitali koliko želim da mi oplode stanica a moj odgovor je bio: SVE!!!

----------


## butterfly101

*strategija* čestitam i neka ti novi zakon donese veeliku sreću!  Brzo ćemo ti se pridružit! Sretno!

----------


## tetadoktor

dobro jutro curke i dečki!!!

evo da i ja jednom skuham prvu jutarnju  :Coffee:  prije odlaska na posao, pa se poslužite...

svima danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tetadoktor hvala na kavici  :Smile: 

Strategija sretno za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, evo danas obavila ulzv, imamo jedno kuckajuće <3, dobila sam ultrazvučnu knjižicu, slikicu, sve je u najboljem redu.Ponavljam ulzv. 3.9. Zvala sam dr A. veoma sretan i zadovoljan, i sam je reko da je tak mislio da je samo 1 <3, dalje nastavljam s utričima, strogo mirovanje, i obavezno javiti dr A, kakav je ulzv. 3.09. Koji neopisiv osječaj kad vidiš kako srćeko kuca, zaista nešto..... želim vam svima taj osjećaj.... još sam uvijek pod dojmom.....

----------


## plavo oko

Strategija šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve oplode..... :Joggler:

----------


## tikica78

bok cure! 
šaljem svima hrpu vibri!
strategija  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
plavo oko čestitam!

nema baš puno cura u postupku ha? 
al jesen moram biti sretna kao što je to bilo i proljeće!

----------


## milasova8

Strategija,vibram za tulum u labu :Smile: 
Plavo oko cestitam na srceku i zelim urednu trudnocu do kraja

Tikica78 kako si ti i tvoje bubice?- nista nam ne javljas

----------


## lberc

Plavo oko,čestitke na srčeku..nemrem si ni zamislit kakav je to osjećaj...
Strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum

----------


## plavo oko

Od srca vam hvala, svima želim da osjetite taj osjećaj, ta zamusana mrlja na ekranu, kako vibrira, nešto.... nemam rijeći, dok sam još gledala u ekran ulzv, suze su počele teći, tek onda sam shvatila.... prije jednostavno nisam, mislim, ok, al kad vidiš, želim s vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo, al ne mogu naći riječi kojima bi opisala svu svoju sreću, sve ovo što osječam.  :Kiss:

----------


## strategija

Plavo oko čestitam na srčeku! Predivan osječaj je vidjeti ga, mogu si misliti koliko si happy :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Moje stanice su imale uspješan tulum i labosu! Imamo 7 mrvica! Transfer najvjerojatnije 5 dan.  :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Bravo strategija! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
plavo oko uzivaj,zasluzila si

----------


## lberc

Strategija,sedam mrvica...super :Very Happy: !

----------


## tikki

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje! Super!
Plavo oko  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  prekrasno!

----------


## vesnare

*strategija* bravo za lijepi broj i jupiiiiiiiiii za blastice - držim fige :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

strategija   super  je to  , odlicno  


pitanje.....kad  se zaleđuju  embriji  to  budu samo  blastice  jeli  ,  ne  8 st.?

----------


## PetraP

plavo oko čestitam mogu samo zamisliti kako se osjećaš
strategija super vijest... neka samo tako i nastave
i sad ja ...nedo meni vrag mira i napravim ja testić jutros iako mi je 8 dnt 3 lijepe blastociste... kad ono pojavi se i druga crtica e sad postoji kvaka primila sam choragon 1500 u nedjelju tako da se ne radujem ali lijepo je vidjeti i onu drugu crticu

----------


## mare41

petra, ja navijam da ovaj hcg iz stoperice postane pravi, vjerujem da je lijepo vidjet crticu, nadam se da ce u subotu biti prava!

----------


## Kadauna

PetraP, ja bih rekla da je teško da ti se vidi choragon od 1500 tri puna dana nakon primanja!? JEl ti se crtica pojavila odmah?

----------


## strategija

Crvenkapice ja nisam nikad imala baš ništa za zamrznuti tako da neznam ali mislim da se zametak može zamrznuti u bilo kojoj fazi. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim!
PetraP ~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

Crtica se pojavila nakon možda 3-4 min. A evo od jutros se ne mogu ni dignuti sa trosjeda muka cijelo jutro

----------


## tikica78

strategija super za tvoje mrvice, i 5 dan transfer to je mrak!
kako je lijep ovaj novi zakon , tako sam sretna zbog svih vas koje tek idete u postupke, sad će to biti puno lakše..
netko me pitao kako sam?
evo super sam stvarno sad sam u 14tom tjednu , nosim curicu i dječaka i jako jako jako sam sretna, 
želim vam svima da osjetite ovu sreću u srcu što prije!

----------


## BigBlue

Dakle! Dva dana štrajkama na temi, a kad ono samo krasne vijesti, jedna za drugom, pa ajmo redom...

*@Plavo oko* - čestitam na  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje ide po p.s.-u

*@Strategija* - ovo je bio sjajan tulum  :Wink:  prema broju pronukleusa vjerojatno će ići na blastice, a bit će vjerojatno i za zamrzavanje. Koji preporod nakon onog nakaradnog zakona!!! Ideš mi onda na čekalice ß oko 29.8.

*@PetraP* - mislim da 1500 od nedjelje nije dovoljno da izbaci pozitivnu crtu (škicni moju ß 8dnt, a i test je bio pozitivan to jutro, mada nisam primila booster), tako da mislim da ćemo uskoro imati još jedno trudničko skakutanje!

*Mojoj Linaleni* - veselim se uskoro vidjeti ovu novu četveronožnu prinovu  :Grin:  nadam se da je proširenje obitelji zarazno, pa da ćemo se uskoro veseliti i malom puzavcu  :Love:   :Heart: 

Vidim da četveronožnih čupavaca psećih i mačjih oblika ne nedostaje ovdje, pa bacite pogled na ovo: http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/6329...-malih-stopala

Naravno da se embriji mogu zamrzavati u bilo kojoj fazi razvoja, ali vjerojatno će ići smjernice da se zamrzavanje radi samo s blasticama ili barem morulama, kad većina loših zametaka prirodno odustane od daljnjeg razvoja. Upravo zbog prijašnjeg neselektivnog zamrzavanja (ajmo sve zamrznuti, pa šta bude) danas imamo probleme i raznorazne needucirane politikanske ispade svakakvih likova.

Svima vama puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## mare41

nabla se potrudila skupiti neka iskustva o boosterima http://kutak.forumotion.com/t714-pre...ika-beta-hcg-a
(većina praških beba iz fet-a su od 8 stanica, ajme šta je lijepo pisati o fet-u)
strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba (naša prva normalnozakonska (nek bude nastavak trudnica :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

Bilo je predivno jutro, više nije, strašno je čitati tragedije (na privatnim klinikama), Elena85, nemoguće je naći riječi........

----------


## PetraP

Da i ja sam pročitala i ne mogu od tuge ni komentirati.
A što se mene tiče izgleda da je ona lijepa druga cetica izgleda ipak bila od choragona jer evo jutros sve nekako bezveze... čini mi se kao da je tu neka jadna crtica ili mi se možda samo pričinjava nemam pojma... nadam se i onoj da je je tek 9 dnt pa možda... možda...

----------


## KIKLA123

:Coffee:  dobro jutro...evo ja ću jutros da poslužim kavicu,nakon dugooooo vremena...
meni je moja deseta stimulacija(jubilarac) bila uspješna i sad sam trudna 12tj. nakon vanmaterične,biokemijiskih,prazne gestacijske... i hrpetine nagativnih beta nekako nemrem vjerovat,pa valjda niti neću dok mi trbuh ne naraste :Grin: ..
mene je upornost nagradila,što želim svima :Love:

----------


## PetraP

Evo da stvar bude još zanimljivija sad poglrdam test onako usput a druga crtica vidljiva samo tako nisam trebala ono škiljit da je vidim e sad prošlo je 45 min otkako sam napravila test. Ovo je stvarno igranje živaca ali nema veze čekam sad sutra ujutro ...

----------


## BigBlue

Strašna je Elenina priča, šta reći, naplakala sam se rano ujutro.... Još jedna tragedija između ostalog uzrokovana Milinovićevim zakonom, jezivo....

Kikla, hvala ti na ovakvoj prekrasnoj vijesti koja je malo popravila ovo tužno jutro. Čestitam od srca!
Gdje je bio taj jubilarni, dobitni postupak?

PetraP, ajde napraviti ß sutra, da i sebe i nas ne držiš u neizvjesnosti  :Wink:

----------


## lberc

Kika,čestitam!
Petra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ljepu troznamenkastu betu
Kod nas jučer  veliko proštenje za Gospu ,a svečenik  u propovjedi i dalje o zakonu,zamrzavanju...pa kaj ni sad ne budu odustali kad je zakon izglasan?

----------


## BigBlue

> Kod nas jučer  veliko proštenje za Gospu ,a svečenik  u propovjedi i dalje o zakonu,zamrzavanju...pa kaj ni sad ne budu odustali kad je zakon izglasan?


Ne, nažalost neće: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/b...m-/631619.aspx

Uz toliko gladne, zanemarivane i zlostavljanje djece, a da ne pričam o ljudima bez posla i kruha na stolu, oni se brinu oko mojih embrija  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## plavo oko

Petra, ja i dalje šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu, ponovi test za 2 dana.... znam da živci rade....  :fige: 
Kikla123, čestitke od srca

----------


## milasova8

tikica ,jako mi je drago zbog tebe..napokon možeš uživati :Smile: 
PetraP - da budeš naša nova trudnica od srca :Smile: 
Kikla predivno,evo još jedne priče da nikad ne treba odustati..

Elena-pretužno,pretužno..uf

----------


## Kadauna

> Da i ja sam pročitala i ne mogu od tuge ni komentirati.
> A što se mene tiče izgleda da je ona lijepa druga cetica izgleda ipak bila od choragona jer evo jutros sve nekako bezveze... čini mi se kao da je tu neka jadna crtica ili mi se možda samo pričinjava nemam pojma... nadam se i onoj da je je tek 9 dnt pa možda... možda...


Koje testove PetraP radiš? ŠTeta, stvarno bi crtica trebala "jačati" a ne slabjeti i 9. dan nakon transfera blastica crtica bi svakako trebala biti vidjljiva. 

A ovo za Elenu, ajme, ajme, stvarno utihnuh jutros, sjetila sam se svoje trudnoće (jednoplodne) i straha koji sam imala sve dok nisam rodila svoju kćerkicu, to je valjda glavni razlog zašto ja o svojoj trudnoći gotovo uopće nisam pričala  :Sad: ( čisti strah. Elena draga, nadam se da ćete jedno drugom biti utjeha, znam da je i Osijek tako izgubila svoje bebice - trojčeke. Na Roditeljima anđela imaš raznih sudbina, nažalost. Ne odlazi odavde, molim te, ali vjerujem da ćeš na onom podforumu naći više sličnih iskustava nego ovdje. Želim vam mnogo snage za dalje i za neki sljedeći postupak  :Heart:  

 No neću ovdje na odbrojavanju nego gore na privatnicima ono što ja uistinu mislim o svemu ovome više, ljuta sam i na naše liječnike!

----------


## strategija

Baš me ova Elenina priča jako rastužila... Svaki tren mi misli pobjegnu na veliku nesreću :Sad: 

Kikla čestitam :Very Happy: 

Petra neka pozitivna beta razriješi sve nedoumice :Smile: 

Ja sam danas bila na kontrolnom ultrazvuku zbog opasnosti od hs ali sve je srećom ok i transfer je u subotu! Sve mrvice se jako lijepo razvijaju!

----------


## Mury

*Kikla123*, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...meni ovakve vijesti daju tračak nade, iako iskreno, mislilm da je moja sudbina po pitanju roditeljstva već zapečaćena  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

*KIKLA*, toliko me je rastužila i naljutila sudbina naše Elene da sam zaboravila čestitati.Zato draga naša *KIKLA123* od  :Heart:  ti čestitam na trudnoći. Evo danas se stvarno već 2. put sjetim svoje trudnoće. Ne samo da nisam pričala o njoj kasnije, nego sam i do 13. tjedna trudnoće šutjela o trudnoći, niti roditeljima svojim nismo rekli.... toliko je uglavnom neme bilo strah..... 

Uglavnom Kikla, nadam se da ćeš ti bar malo uspjeti sad uživati u toj trudnoći, a mi ti ovdje želimo da ista bude dosadna - školska.

----------


## BigBlue

Slijedećih 10tak dana sam malo limitirana pristupom netu, pa će i lista ići malo polakše.
Nek nam Strategija javi datum ß, Petra rezultat, pa ću postati novu.

Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta treba!  :fige: 

Tipkamo se!  :Bye:

----------


## mare41

dobro jutro uz finu  :Coffee: 
PetraP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
strtegija~~~~~~~~~za lijepe blastice
kikla, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!
ovima koji idu na more želim ugodan odmor na 34 stupnja, malo više volim ove koji se vraćaju od onih koji tek idu :Smile: , al ajd dobro (nisam ni malo zavidna :Smile: )....skupit ćemo se vrlo brzo tu, s lijepim uspjesima normalnog zakona...

----------


## PetraP

Jučer popodne napravim test i opet druga crtica vidljiva jutros ga opet napravim kad tek neka sijena od crtice. Bit će da onaj choragon 1500 nije još skroz izašao. Ovo su mi neki jeftini internetski testovi pa ja naručim ono mašala komada pa zato mogu ovako malo eksperimentirati. Na mom prošlom transferu 9dnt nije bilo ni naznake od crtice tek 12dnt blaaaga jedva vidljiva a 14. dan beta bila 625. Pa sad još malo čekam a betu bih trebala vaditi u utorak 14dnt.

----------


## Argente

drage moje, malo sam odsustvovala pa dok sve pročešljam šaljem vam kolektivne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~
poseban  :Love:  eleni85 - strašno mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka
i oliveri - žao mi je što je na kraju tako ispalo...
teško je tu išta reći osim držite se cure, i drago mi je što imate snage za dalje

----------


## strategija

Prijavljujem transfer 2 blastice! Imamo i 3 zamrznute! Sva sreća na novom zakonu (koliko god se neki protivili tome).
Beta 30.08.  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Strategija,super za blastice i za smrzlice.

----------


## Sonja29

> Strategija,super za blastice i za smrzlice.


*x*

----------


## PetraP

Strategija puno sreće želim ...

----------


## tikki

Strategija sretno! ~~~~~~~
PetraP nadam se da će beta pokazati lijepu brojku  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

Jutros 12dnt test negativan . Bezveze! Toliko od ovog pokušaja. Imam jedne smrzliće 3 kom pa možda odem po njih idući ciklus.

----------


## tikki

PetraP  :Love:  super je da imate odmah planove za dalje! Nadam se da će s eskimićima biti sretno'

----------


## strategija

Petra žao mi je zbog testa :Sad:  Nadam se da je bio neki pokvareni! Izvadi ti sutra betu za svaki slučaj! Ja sam odlučila da do bete uopće neću raditi testove.

----------


## M@tt

Bok svima, samo da se javim s drugog kraja svijeta. Vidim kod vas vruće, a mi se smrzavamo u jaknama... Zima je tu. Svim curama i čekalicama koječega želim sreću i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za se kojima treba... 

I ovdje bih izrazio najiskreniju sućut Eleni... 

tipkamo s

----------


## vesnare

*Strategija* držim fige za blastice i neka smrzlići ostanu za bracu ili seku :Very Happy: 
*PetraP* ne daj se - šaljem virtualni zagrlja i vibre za uspjeh sa eskimićima :Love:

----------


## mare41

dobro jutro uz :Coffee: 
strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt, lijepo je pročitati javljanje s drugog kraja svijeta.

----------


## lberc

Jutro!
Evo :Coffee: ,poslužite se!
Petra P~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pokvaren test i pozitivnu betu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svratila sam da vidim što ima novog pozdrav svim trudnicama i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim čekalicama i tužnicama za dalje

----------


## s_iva

Samo da vas pozdravim sve skupa  :Bye: 
I čekalice, i trudnice, i tužnice...

----------


## lberc

Jutro! Zatišje na sve strane..jedva čekam jesen da se nekaj pokrene!
Ja bum ipak skuhala :Coffee: ,pa se poslužite...
Petra P,jesi vadila betu?

----------


## strategija

Iberc hvala na kavici! Ja ću se poslužiti. 
Da baš mi je žao što ja tako mirno pa se nemam s kime pratiti ali nema veze. Nadam se burnoj jeseni :Smile: 
Ja inače imam 4 a ne 3 smrzlića. Javili su mi da se jedan podijelio pred zamrzavanje :Smile:  
PetraP ~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

Nije potrebno betu vadit jutros vještica stigla. A dobro što je tu je . Već sam se prekjučer pomirila s time tako da sam zapravo i čekala da mi stigne. Još se razmišljam dali odmah ići sa smrzlićima ili da pauziram jedan mjesec. Budem se javila! A do tada svima želim sve naj..naj!

----------


## olivera

Pozdrav svima, šta da vam kažem...ne dajte se, borite se, sve znate  :Bye:

----------


## strategija

PetraP žao mi je zbog vještice  :Sad:   ali drago što već planiraš sljedeći postupak pa neka taj bude dobitni!

----------


## tikki

Mene je uvijek najviše nakon negativne bete utješilo planiranje novog postupka. PetraP nadam se da bude taj dobitan!

----------


## tigrical

Naša draga Sara38 je jučer rodila  :Very Happy: . Stavila sam temu na čestitanjima!

----------


## mare41

strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kad je beta?

----------


## strategija

Danas mi je tek 4dnt. 12dnt su mi rekli da vadim betu tako da je još 8 duuugih dana pred menom. Inače ni s od nekih simptoma. Jedino je trbuh malo splasnuo ali cicke se još drže :Smile:  Kuham, perem, peglam, čistim i sve normalno radim, samo poslije ručka se obavezno malo odmorim.

----------


## Snekica

A da malo usporiš?! Roba ti neće pobjeći nigdje, nemoj se baš naprezati... Sretno iščekivanje!

----------


## BigBlue

Petra  :Love:  i držim  :fige:  za sekundarni, i to uskoro!

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobru, duplajuću ß. I dobro ti veli Sneki, take it easy  :Wink: 


SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, 5.ICSI

VELJAČA 2012. (7)
veki85, VV, GEMINI
danidani, VV
zipica, VV
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4.IVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)

OŽUJAK 2012. (23)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Maribor, 3.ICSI
Ozana, 1.ICSI, Crnagora
Sokica, IVF centar
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, 3.IVF 
Lutkica, Mb, 2.ICSI
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF, stimulirani)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri
izida, Ri
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1.ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka
Pea, CITO, 2. IVF
Vitatesa, MB, IVF

TRAVANJ 2012. (8)
VAANJA, Mb
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu ( SD )
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica69 (nakon 21 postupka) - GEMINI
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (20)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)

SRPANJ (5)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, VG, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)

KOLOVOZ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ jest da je mrtva sezona, ali vibram i za iznenađenja iz ljetnih, kućnih radinosti 

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
30.8. strategija, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
sara69, PFC Prag

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
lili66, PFC Prag, FET 

ON-GO 8./9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni) 
Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI) 
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI? (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

10/2012: milasova8 (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena, Sneki41, dino84
11/2012: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12/2012: Snekica
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, malenaab, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, medena8, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, kkipilek, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## strategija

Hvala vam cure! Ma ja sam bila svjesna toga da sa dvoje djece kod kuće veće mirovanje će biti praktički nemoguće. Radim skoro sve ali ipak nisam u petoj brzini ko inače. Štede me koliko mogu :Smile: 
BB samo mali ispravak na listi - ovaj postupak je bio u Ivf poliklinici a ne u Petrovoj.

----------


## tikki

Strategija, ma ti uspori koliko ide ali ja mislim da neki normalni ritam neće odmoći  :Smile:  još 8 dana i nadam se da ćemo skakati od veselja!

BB  :Naklon:  za listicu, svaka čast na trudu  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile: 

I svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh, zaboravih poslužiti kavicu za ovo toplo jutro  :Coffee:   pa izvolite  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubimitka81* hvala na kavici  :Coffee: 
*BB* hvala za listu, al si se potrudila  :Smile: 
Svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a tužnicama veliki  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje planove.

----------


## BigBlue

Ja na ovu jutarnju kavu stižem kao da živim na Havajima, ali bolje ikad nego nikad - hvala Bubi na kuhanju  :Smile: 

Strategija, ispraviti ću grešku na slijedećoj listi, sorry!

Hvala Brunaa na vibricama, trebat ćemo ih nakon ove ljetne stanke, a i tebi puuuuno ~~~~~~~~ za mariborske eskimiće, da bude dobitan!

Tikki, kakvi su planovi za dalje? Ostajete u HR sada kad je zakon promijenjen, ili? 
(moj AMH je još niži, 7.2)

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala Brunaa na vibricama, trebat ćemo ih nakon ove ljetne stanke, a i tebi puuuuno ~~~~~~~~ za mariborske eskimiće, da bude dobitan!


Ovo je zatišje pred buru  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

BB sada nam je plan ostati u RH, zahvaljujući zakonu. Ali dok čekamo red u petrovoj pokušat ćemo privatno. Bit ću pametnika idući tjedan kad zovem doktora da se dogovorim za konzultacije i kad vidimo njegov prijedlog. Jedva čekam novi postupak  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro drage moje, poslužite se  :Coffee: 

Probudili smo se u Zagrebu na ugodnih 22 stupnja, ali će se živa penjati i do 40. 
Vi, koji još uvijek uživate na moru, okupajte se i za nas!

Imaš pravo Brunaa, ovo je zatišje pred buru, jesen će biti vruća!
Veselim se svim novim postupcima, ovaj zakon je preporod (stvarno mi je bilo neusporedivo lakše proći kroz ovaj postupak, znajući da imamo 2 eskimića). Nažalost, pišu cure na SD kako lijekova nema, postupci se odgađaju  :Sad:  Jadno li je naše zdravstvo, a i mi svi skupa s njim. Imamo posebnu temu  o listama čekanja po klinikama, javite vijesti, jer upravo primjer SD pokazuje da niti dolazak na red ne znači dolazak na postupak  :Evil or Very Mad: !

----------


## Mare 85

Ja sam sa Sd i svoje lijekove čuvam kao oko u glavi još od 5 mjeseca..nadam se postupku u 9 mj. Rečeno mi je da dođem 1 dc na dogovor, ali vidim da je puno postupaka odgođeno za 10 ili 11 mj pa ne znam što očekivati! Nadamo se najboljem. Koliko se js dobije stimulacijom kratkim protokolom,otprilike? Znam da je kod svakoga drugačije, ali onako neki prosjek? Sumnjam da ću imati eskimiće..

----------


## frka

da malo i ja sve pozdravim nakon 100 godina  :Bye: 

mare85, to ti je stvarno toliko individualno da ti baš nitko ne može odgovoriti - netko će dobiti 1, netko nijednu, a netko 21 stanicu. 
ovisi o dijagnozi, dobi, pojedinačnom ciklusu i valjda još milijun stvari...

svima želimo plodnu jesen i da iduće godine grlite svoje bebuške  :Heart: 

BB, baš mi svaki put dođe da  :Bouncing:  kad vidim tvoj potpis!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

Evo neka nedjeljna, zakašnjela forumska kavica pa se poslužite  :Coffee: 

Nikad nisam posebno voljela ovu forumsko ljeto, uglavnom bez postupaka pa ovdje i bez trudnoća osim onih par prirodnih pokušaja i uspjeha, ali ih nema ove godine, bar još nisu objavljeni pa izazivam - ajmo - gdje ste prirodnjaci? Ajmo testovi i bete na vidjelo!!!!

Strategija nam je jedina u postupku pa je sve upereno u tebe, ajmo Strategija, javiiiiiiiiiiiiii seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Ostalim curama, trudnicama, mamama, ostalima veliki pozdrav

----------


## PetraP

Baš neko zatišje ovdje... Ja krećem u FET postupak u 9. mjesecu. Imam 3 5.dnevne blastociste, bio bi red da se koja uhvati ovaj put.
Pozdrav svima !!!

----------


## Mare 85

jel mi može netko reći koje uputnice da pribavim..za ivf..pregled,folikumetrije,punkcije,bolničko liječenje,spermiogram i ???? Ja kad odem u zg na konzulacije 1 dc neću više kući jer mi je put preko 500 kn gore ću se smjestiti i to sve rješavati pa ću odmah ponijeti uputnice..

----------


## Muma

> jel mi može netko reći koje uputnice da pribavim..za ivf..pregled,folikumetrije,punkcije,bolničko liječenje,spermiogram i ???? Ja kad odem u zg na konzulacije 1 dc neću više kući jer mi je put preko 500 kn gore ću se smjestiti i to sve rješavati pa ću odmah ponijeti uputnice..


Najbolje ti je pitati na temi potpomognute na SD ako ideš tamo. Ne znam da li se razlikuje što, ja nisam na SD, ali ne trebam uputnicu za folikulometrije i punkcije (to mi pokriva uputnica za postupak)

----------


## strategija

Kadauna ja ću si malo podgrijati jutarnju kavicu jer mi treba nešto da me malo razbudi. Zadnja dva dana sam prilično pospana. 
Evo danas meni 8dnt. Neki dan me presjeklo sa lijeve a slijedeći dan sa desne strane. Tu i tamo nešto osjetim dolje ali ništa strašno. Nemam uopće nikakav filing a testove neću piškiti. Pošto sam jedina u postupku malo me je sram jer su sve oči uprte u mene :Laughing:  i nebi htjela razočarati nikoga a pogotovo novi zakon. Čekam i ja da se jave plusići iz kućnih i ljetnih aktivnosti :Wink: 
PetraP držim fige za smrzliće :fige: 
Mare85 kako ti je Muma rekla najbolje da provjeriš na temi SD jer svaka bolnica ima svoja pravila. U Petrovoj treba samo za bolničko liječenje.

----------


## beilana

cure, danas sam, baš da napravim pokus, pošto mi je lh u nebesima zbog O,  pišnula i lh i test za T da vidim, ak lh može pokazat T, može li HCG  reagirat kad je O, i može na hcg-u imam slabašnu crtu, a na lh debelu  jaku. mislim da to objašnjava lažno pozz test za t 						
najbolje da pogledate onu sliku di je sam test, tam se najbolje vidi, inaće uživo je crta puno vidljivija, na slikama se jedva jedvice vidi

http://whatsnew.fotki.com/beilana1987/

----------


## mare41

ajmo Sonji29 u četitare http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75460-S...25#post2209225

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro cure, dakle Sonja29 je rodila i ovdje od  :Heart:  čestitam. 

Nudim finu, toplu kavicu  :Coffee:  u ovo napokon prohladno jutro, pa se redom svi poslužite. 

Za današnje preglede i uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Sonja rodila?!
 :Smile: 
Čestitam draga Sonja! 

Jeee....Idem u čestitare!

----------


## tikki

Strategija još malo  :Smile:  navijam za tebe, odnosno tvoje mrvice!

Draga Sonja, čestitam!

Ja se nadam da sam za 4 tj. u postupku. Jedva čekam. Tako mi sporo prolazi vrijeme... kao da sam na zadnjem postupku bila prije 100 godina.

----------


## tikica78

evo i mene iz čestitara  tako sam happy!
strategija za tebe more vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
a za sve ostale naše suborke koje tek kreću čuvam puno babydusta!
jesen će biti extra plodna vidjet ćete!

----------


## medena8

*Strategija*, saljem ti brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku lijepu betu!
*Sonja*, od  :Heart:  cestitam ovdje pa cu u cestitare!
Svim cekalicama kojecega i svima onima koje hrabro krecu tek u ove vode, takodjer od  :Heart:  zelim burnu jesen!!!

P.S. Nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pogotovo na ovom dijelu foruma, ali se sve vidi u potpisu. * BigBlue*, moj naklon za listu i unaprijed zahvaljujem na ispravku mog "statusa" !  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Wow, čestitke našoj Sonji, sad ću to napraviti i na pravom mjestu!

medena, ovo su stvarno _medene_ korekcije na listi! Sa zadovoljstvom!!! Čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku t!

Sutra stavljam novu listu, pa strategija, ako si podlegla iskušenju testa, javi!  :Wink:   :Kiss: 

I za kraj samo da se pohvalim današnjim uzv; našim mrvicama su srčeka prokucala, tako da se nakon 2 tjedna neizvjesnosti mogu javiti na temu MPO trudnoća...  :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

medena i big blue juuupi za srčeka  :Smile:  , strategija ~~~~~ i strpljenja ti želim do bete

cure evo jutros ja kuham jutarnju forumsku kavicu pa se poslužite   :Coffee:

----------


## mare41

Malama, hvala na kavi
medena, čestitke!!!!!
BB :Klap:  :Klap:  za  :Heart:  :Heart: 
strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## tikki

> Malama, hvala na kavi
> medena, čestitke!!!!!
> BB za 
> strategija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba


Sve je receno  :Smile:  potpis

----------


## maca papucarica

*BB*, cestitam na dva treperava srceka, prekrasno!
*Strategija*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam i ti objavis takvu vijest za dva tjedna!

----------


## tigrical

BB super za  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Medena i BB sjajne vijesti! Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  To zaslužuje novu listu a ja ću izdržati nekako još dva dana!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavici MalaMa!

Evo nam i nove liste; imamo nekih tužnih, nekih krasnih vijesti. Mislimo pozitivno i idemo dalje! 
9. mjesec nam se puniiii!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Vidjet ćete da sam izraz "prirodna trudnoća" zamijenila "spontanom". Malo sam pričala s curama koju terminologiju koristiti, jer kako je duhovito rekla jedna forumašica - kad kažem mužu da je neka prirodno zatrudnila, on misli da je to iz prirodnjaka  :Grin:  
Uostalom, ispada da naša trudnoća iz IVFa (kao i naša djeca) nisu prirodna  :Evil or Very Mad: , ali ako imate bolju sugestiju - BRING IT ON!

Lista je tu (strategija, sad si mi u pravoj klinici na postupku  :Wink:  i čekamo, čekamo....  :Kiss: )
Popunjavala sam podatke iz trudnoća pa ako vidite koju nebulozu, vičite!

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (7)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (8)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (21)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)

SRPANJ (6)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, VG, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

KOLOVOZ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~
jest da je mrtva sezona, ali vibram i za iznenađenja iz ljetnih, kućnih radinosti 


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
30.8. strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
30.8. lili66, PFC Prag, FET, 

 Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
sara69, PFC Prag

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI) 

ON-GO 8./9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni) 
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI? (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag

10/2012: milasova8 (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena, Sneki41, dino84, piki
11/2012: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12/2012: Snekica
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## beilana

lista je divna al mene opet nema. ak bude sve ok, VV 10mj

----------


## BigBlue

sry beilana, dogodilo se  :Embarassed:  upisala sam te, pa na drugoj ideš. 
možda ti "zacopram" trudnoću prije postupka  :Love:

----------


## beilana

> sry beilana, dogodilo se  upisala sam te, pa na drugoj ideš. 
> možda ti "zacopram" trudnoću prije postupka


molim te, onda me ni ne stavljaj na listu nego copraj  :Laughing:

----------


## medena8

*BB*,  :Klap:  za srceka!!!!!

Cure, hvala vam od srca, svima vam istinski zelim ovakve scenarije sto prije!  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

> *BB*,  za srceka!!!!!


x

----------


## venddy

medena i BB čestitam što ste nam uljepšale listu za još tri malena  :Heart: . Neka i trudnoće budu mirne i lijepe kao što i trebaju biti

----------


## Sonja29

Strategija koliko se sjecam ti sitno brojis do bete! Vibram,kolektivne vibre i ostalima dok ne dodjem kuci pa  na miru sve procitam! Do tada ah,mah od Mare i mene :Smile:

----------


## mare41

koja slatka štručica krasnog imena :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Sonja29  :Zaljubljen:  Pusa M  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

Sonja.. curica ti je premedena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

medena, BB,  :Heart:  za vaša  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !
Pohvaljujem inicijativu da prirodne trudnoće prekrstimo u spontane.

----------


## MalaMa

sonja29 mali smotuljak je prekrasan  :Smile:  želim vam da radost koju od jučer osjećate nikad ne prođe. još jednom čestitke!!!! zaista ste dokaz da se upornost isplati.  :Klap:

----------


## coolerica

evo i kraja kolovoza..a za nas školarce i MPO-ovce to znači da kreće nova radna godina, pa ću svim trudilicama zaželjeti da po završetku umjesto diplome u ruke dobiju maleni,mirišljavi smotuljčić neizmjerne radosti..a na kraju prvog semestra nek se petice skupe u jednu lijepu,troznamenkastu betu. Sretno svima (a pogotovo onima koji su gradivo već i predobro utvrdili)

----------


## laky

danas idem odraditi papa i briseve i ako budu ok idemo po brata i seku da mi dijete ne mora tati govoriti :"tata kupi mi u .......(trgovački lanac) brata i seku"

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro i poslužite se  :Coffee: 

Polako nam se nova sezona zahuktava, a do onda su sve oči uprte u Strategiju, pa evo da zavibram još 1x za dobru ß ~~~~~~~~~~~! Ajme šta sam nestrpljiva  :Grin: 

Hvala na svim  :Heart:  za moja  :Heart:   :Heart: , još ni sama ne vjerujem u potpunosti

laky & svi koji krećete u nove bitke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Sonja, prekrasna ti M.!!! Što bi se reklo - na mater! Čestitke još jednom!
Coolerica predivno si to sročila  :Smile:  Potpisujem, pa čak i ono za školarce jer svi smo mi čitav život školarci, stalno nekog vraga učimo, a trenutno učimo kako i do koje mjere biti uporni u ovoj našoj borbi! 
Laky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ljepotici tata "kupi u ... " brata ili seku - ili oboje - čim prije!
Strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~aaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoo  ooooooooooooo!!!
Svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*laky* za uspješnu "kupovinu"  :Wink:

----------


## PetraP

Evo i ja se pridružujem kavici baš mi paše...
BB već sam ti sve rekla a i evo opet čestitke od mene, a strategiji želim da  nas obraduje lijepim vijestima ..

----------


## BigBlue

Hej, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje Petra! Jesi li se malo oporavila? Odlučila kada dalje ili čekaš konzultacije?

----------


## tetadoktor

BB, pridruzila se i ja zagrebackoj kavici  :Smile: 

svim curama sretno i viiiiiiiibraaaaaaaaaaaaam za sto god treba!!!

----------


## tikica78

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Strategija, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB lista je super, meni se isto svidja ovo spontana trudnoca..  :Smile: 
Cestitam za srceka  :Smile: 
Strategija tebi saljem brdo vibrica da javis veeeliku betu i svima ostalima da te slijedimo na tom putu  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Strategija nebum ti poslala vibrice jer ih na mob.ne znam naci,ali ti zelim veliku,veliku betu!

----------


## mare41

jutro uz kavu i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za strategiju!

----------


## laky

jutro ,radno a jedva gledam.~~~~~~~~~svima kome treba

----------


## BigBlue

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Javi se!

----------


## frka

za našu prvu novozakonsku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

(BB, ne prepoznajem te u novom ruhu, ali drago mi je da ga je carica promijenila  :Yes: )
(btw, gdje su te vibrice na kompu?? ja svoje uvijek kopi pejstam  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Bluebella

> (btw, gdje su te vibrice na kompu?? ja svoje uvijek kopi pejstam )


AltGr +1  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

:Smile:  samo da vas pozdravim.... :Very Happy:  za listu!

----------


## Snekica

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za prvu veliku novozakonsku betu! :fige:

----------


## frka

> AltGr +1


šta ćeš - nije žvaka za seljaka  :Grin: 

hvala na prosvjetljenju, draga  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> šta ćeš - nije žvaka za seljaka 
> 
> hvala na prosvjetljenju, draga


sve je to za ljude draga  :Smile: 
smiješno mi je da nakon toliko vibranja nisi ranije pitala.. al ok.. opcija copy-paste uvijek dobro dođe  :Grin: 

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strategiju i sve kojima treba

----------


## medena8

> strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za prvu veliku novozakonsku betu!


*X*

----------


## strategija

Kao prvo zahvalila bi se svima vama za velikoj podršci i vibricama! Pomoglo je sigurno, hvala vam od srca! Sve vas volim!
Moja beta 12dnt iznosi 773,45!

----------


## BigBlue

Imamo novu trudnicu!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  samo neka se tako i nastavi :Klap:

----------


## BigBlue

btw, po ß, sve mi se čini da bi ti mogla mojim duplim stopama  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

strategija, divno, bravo!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

strategija bravo za betu  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uuuu prekrasne vijesti Strategija, čestitam!!!!!! I vibram za duplanje. Meni se isto čini da tu ima više od jedne mrvice  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

Strategija yesssssssssssssss

----------


## milasova8

Strategija cestitam od srca!!! savrseno!!

----------


## lberc

Strategija cestitam.....da se i dalje redaju takve bete!

----------


## Brunaa

> čestitke samo neka se tako i nastavi


*X*

----------


## jojo

strategija čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! bravo, strategija!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Strategija cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Čestitaaaaaam *strategija*! Lijepa beta, nek samo raste i raste, ~~~~~~ do ultrazvuka

----------


## medena8

> strategija bravo za betu  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak!


Nema se sta dodati!!! Samo cu malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

strategija beta je vauuuuu, neka i nadalje sve bude u istom tonu, evo malo alt gr 1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

čestitam *strategija*!beta je prekrasna :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Strategija....čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeee..............     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Strategija jeeeeeeee.................

----------


## tetadoktor

strategija  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...to nije beta nego beturina  :Laughing: 

nek ti bude školski dalje!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Bluebella

Strategija  :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

strategija čestitam od  :Heart:  i eto nam trudnice mjeseca augusta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## tikica78

strategija evo i tvoje treće sreće!!! bravo draga! a i meni se čini da bi to mogle biti srećica 3.  i srećica 4.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

strategija veeeeeeelike čestitke!!! bravo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

strategija čestitke!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Hvala na čestitkama :Smile:  Želim vam svima da kao ja danas plačete od sreće a ne od tuge kada vam teta iz laboratorija da nalaz u ruke! Rekao mi je doktor da ne moram ponavljati betu ali neće meni vrag dati mira pa mislim da ću je ja ipak vaditi u pon. Uzv za tjedan dana!

----------


## mostarka86

strategija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

Strategija  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama Strategija...  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Strategija čestitke od srca! ~~~~~~~~~~~ do uzv. Uživaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

imamo češku čekalicu bete-sara69, da nije lista bez čekanja :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> imamo češku čekalicu bete-sara69, da nije lista bez čekanja


skupljaju se "čehinje" polako  :Grin:

----------


## Mare 85

ajme Strategija  :Smile: ))))
Čestitam ti od srca!
Ma znala sam da nakon ove ljetne stanke same lijepe vijesti stižu!

----------


## Ginger

*strategija * čestitaaaaam!

*BB* i tebi čestitke za dva  :Heart: 

neka vam bude školska trudnoća do kraja



svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

*strategija* čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  predivne vijesti
*BB* i tebi veeeeeeeeelike čestitke na srčekima :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
ja odbrojavam dane polako do dolaska mm i krećemo na VV....nadam se da će sve ići lijepo glatko i brzo.... :Naklon:

----------


## Snekica

Strategija bravo!!! Čestitam ti na predivnoj beti, posebno jer je iz novog zakona!!! :Very Happy:  Biti će ti veselo ako idući tjedan budu skakutala majušna  :Heart:  :Heart: ! I još malo AltGr+1 (sorry morala sam malo...) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši scenario

----------


## frka

Sneki, evo ti na  :Razz:

----------


## mare41

ja ću AltGr+1 za bete mojih Čehinja!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> ja ću AltGr+1 za bete mojih Čehinja!!!!!!!


Mislim da ubuduce umjesto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ budemo pisale AltGr + 1

----------


## frka

i vama svakoj po jedan  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

čestitam strategija još jednom!
ajmo čehinje, javite datume ß!


SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (9)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (21)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)

SRPANJ (6)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, VG, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (1) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)



Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
5.9. sanchica, Lju, 1. IVF/ICSI
lili66, PFC Prag, FET
sara69, PFC Prag (nakon 5xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI) 

ON-GO 8./9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni) 
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI? (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag
10/2012: milasova8 (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena, Sneki41, dino84, piki, beilana (VV)
11/2012: ARIANM (IVF,VG)
12/2012: Snekica
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuki, xena.mbk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## tikica78

tako sam sretna da smo tako lijepo počeli novu sezonu postupaka! cure svima Altgr+1  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro drage moje,
evo skuhat ću kavu u ovo kišno jutro, pa se poslužite.

Bilo je krasno spavati noćas i, iako je kiša možda nekima pokvarila planove za vikend, vani je ugodno i sasvim se lijepo da disati bez prašine u zraku. Prvi dan rujna, godišnji su na izmaku, u ponedjeljak počinje škola za one koji imaju te slatke brige oko klinaca, a nama se zahuktava vruća jesen s postupcima. 

Nije sve idealno; SD se gotovo raspada bez materijala i lijekova za MPO (i kad nabave imat će kapacitet od maksimalno 50 pacijentica mjesečno - što uključuje stimulirane, polustimulirane, prirodnjake, sekundarne...), u Petrovoj više nije lista, već kolona čekanja, a sad čekamo da se zbog toga i druge dvije zagrebačke klinike prepune. Povrh svega i zakonu usprkos, neke bolnice i dalje "sugeriraju neobavezno p&p savjetovanje", o čemu je i otvorena posebna tema.

Ponukana pitanjem jedne forumašice daje li klinika u kojoj sam bila na postupku mogućnost opće anestezije za punkciju, htjela sam čuti što vi mislite o tome. Jeste li dobile/tražile opću za punkciju? Smatrate li da bi obavezno trebala biti mogućnost izbora, pa makar uz plaćanje? Biste li bile spremne posebno platiti opću? Je li, uz zakonske odredbe o ograničenju broja postupaka sukladno broju liječnika i biologa, trebala novim Zakonom o MPO-u ići i obaveza (ugovornog) anesteziologa u bolnicama i (poli)klinikama?

Osobno smatram da je u 21. stoljeću recept "stisni zube i otrpi" sramotan. 

OT: Baš bi voljela vidjeti kako bi se ponašali ti isti doktori da im se netko s tom iglom za punkcije približi njihovim jajcima. Što mislite koliko bi ih ostalo sjediti mirno?   :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala BB na kavici  :Coffee: 

Što se tiče anestezije za punkciju, ja bih ju definitivno voljela dobiti, probala sam 2 bez anestezije i čeka me treća i nije to baš zabavno  :No-no: 
Iako sam pročitala da je par forumašica pisalo kako radije stisnu zube čisto da se dodatno još i s tim ne "drogiraju"

I da, bilo bi baš zanimljivo vidjeti kako bi naši dr to istrpili  :Smile:

----------


## clover

> Hvala BB na kavici 
> 
> Što se tiče anestezije za punkciju, ja bih ju definitivno voljela dobiti, probala sam 2 bez anestezije i čeka me treća i nije to baš zabavno 
> Iako sam pročitala da je par forumašica pisalo kako radije stisnu zube čisto da se dodatno još i s tim ne "drogiraju"
> 
> I da, bilo bi baš zanimljivo vidjeti kako bi naši dr to istrpili


Bubimitka, koliko si imala js? ja ne volim anesteziju i bliži mi se drugi postupak u P. i definitivno bi bez anestezije.
Muka mi je od nje, dva sata ležanja u bolnici mi nije dosta, tako da sam zadnji put rekla sestri da sam ok i nekako izašla iz sobe do muža samo da mogu doma i onda cijeli dan nisam mogla doć k sebi +ruka me boljela 2 tjedna...a prvi susret sa anestezijom (hsg) je završio sa 1,5 mj bola u ruci, nisam je mogla ispružiti i na kraju sam imala mali tromb koji je začepio žilu (srećom perifernu pa nisam morala na vađenje)

----------


## Ginger

jutro  :Grin:  
hvala na kavici BB
i meni pase ova kisa, bar malo ublazi ovu odvratnu ambroziju.....

sto se tice anestezije, smatram da bi svatko trebao imati pravo izbora, pa makar i uz placanje
imala sam punkciju 15-tak folikula uz onaj "koktel" i iako je pomoglo bilo je jako bolno
nakon toga sam imala punkciju jednog folikula u prirodnjaku bez icega, bilo je bolno, al bio je jedan pa je bilo podnosljivo
zadnja puncija je bila s opcom i nakon toga sam rekla nikad vise bez opce!
probudis se kad je gotovo i to je zakon
bolilo me cijeli dan od punkcije, al nikakve posljedice opce nisam osjecala
tako da, ako jednom opet krenem u postupak, punkcija ce biti samo i iskljucivo uz opcu
uz sve sto postupak nosi, ne zelim trpiti i te bolove, ako ne moram.... a danas se ne mora...
da skratim, mislim da svatko treba imati pravo na opcu, ako to zeli, pa makar i uz placanje...
doduse, ja sam uvijek isla privatno pa sam placala sve, al to bi trebala biti opcija svugdje

----------


## Snekica

> mislim da svatko treba imati pravo na opcu, ako to zeli, pa makar i uz placanje...


X 
Na zadnjoj punkciji sam se zaklela da nikad više ne idem bez anestezije i gotovo. Bilo mi je too much!  Mogu pregrmiti punkciju max. 2 folikula, ali nikako više.

----------


## Argente

Hvala na kavi i temi, BB  :Kiss: 
Najprije moram čestitati našoj jedinoj kolovoškoj trudnici (ako odnekud ne isplazi koja inkognituša  :Razz: )

Po mojim spoznajama, u KBC Ri se opća anestezija daje po principu: dobiješ ako tražiš, sami doktori predlažu kada vide stvarno velik broj folikula.
Moje iskustvo je bilo takvo da sam u prirodnjacima stisla zube, a u stimuliranom tražila anesteziju, i dobila je.

Rekla bih da je nedostatak kadra veći problem od iznosa koštanja same anestezije.
Pacijentice se ne nudi anestezijom jer se lako može dogoditi da u momentu punkcije nema nijednog anesteziologa na raspolaganju, pa možeš pričekati da se oslobodi uz rizik da ti popucaju folikuli ili ići na "stisni zube" sistem.

Što se tiče obaveze zapošljavanja anesteziologa u bolnicama na odjelima Humane reprodukcije - za puno radno vrijeme sigurno ne, jer ne bi bilo dovoljno posla za nj, a "ugovornog" uvjetno rečeno imaju - tebi će anesteziju dati anesteziolog zaposlen na Ginekologiji, ako on ne može, traži se dalje po odjelima koji je slobodan itd.
Što želim reći - vjerojatno mi po xy zakonu imamo pravo tražiti anesteziju i za punkciju jedne JS, samo anesteziologa naprosto nema, i to ne zato jer bolnica radije plaća kafe kuharicu, nego zato jer je to deficitarno zanimanje (možda lupam, ali ja npr. ne poznajem nijednog nezaposlenog anesteziologa).

Što se tiče privatnih klinika, da, mislim da bi im to trebao biti uvjet za rad, (može i ugovorni jer ni tamo za njih nema posla za 40 h tjedno). Koliko ja znam, oni nemaju anestezije jer onda moraju imati i opremu za oživljavanje, ne znam što sve u to spada ali vjerojatno je u pitanju skupa oprema (što nije opravdanje).

----------


## mare41

argente,ovo zadnje nisi u pravu, svaki doktor to treba znati, bilo koji, i to su osnovni uvjeti za rad ambulanti koje rade  i s lokalnom anestezijom, dakle, neki privatnici plaćaju honorarno anesteziologa, a trebale bi sve privatne klinike imati dostupnog anesteziologa
da se vratimo na temu, za dvije, zasad jedine, češke čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

nemoj zezat, znači ovo s opremom je mit? onda pogotovo nema opravdanja!
e da, ponijela me off tema pa sam zaboravila poslati svima, a pogotovo betočekalicama puno AltGr+1

----------


## strategija

Ja sam apsolutno za to da se svakom ostavi mogućnost izbora ali uz sve što prolazimo ne treba nam još dodatna fizička bol na punkciji. Ja sam svaki put dobila koktelčić za omamljivanje i to je stvarno odlično. Dva puta sam doslovno i prespavala punkciju.

Čehinjama i svim ostalima koji uskoro kreću šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> da se vratimo na temu, za dvije, zasad jedine, češke čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Vidiš mare, a ja vjerujem da razgovorom o jednom detalju postupka nismo off-topic. Koliko sam ja shvatila, ova je tema zamišljena kao razgovor uz kavu, mjesto podrške u postupcima,  podjelu iskustva, razgovorima o detaljima,  očekivanjima, zajedničkom iščekivanju, veselju i tuzi, puno više od Altgr+1. Ne tako davno sam i sama počinjala s mpo postupcima, užasavala sam se boli punkcija i tu sam je podijelila, a jučerašnji post te forumašice me podsjetio na moje prve muke i htjela sam čuti šta drugi znaju, misle i osjećaju. Ne vidim zašto ti ne bi i ovdje napisala pokoje iskustvo iz Češke, koja je u usporedbi čak i s privatnim klinikama u RH space shuttle; mislim da bi drugima dalo uvida u kako MOŽE biti, a iz toga ništa loše ne može izaći...

Lista služi da nas podsjeti tko je u kojoj fazi, da nađemo „supatnika“ (možda čak i u istoj bolnici u isto vrijeme, pa padne i coffee), da se proveselimo kad je dobro i pomazimo kad je grdo. A u međuvremenu, zašto ne bi (pokušali) promijeniti svijet, pomalo debatirali, pa čak se tu i tamo i nasmijali vlastitoj muci.

A zavibrati za nekog je uvijek dobro i zdravo, pa eto i mojih vibrica ~~~~~~~~ za lili i saru, naše Čehinje

----------


## BigBlue

on/off topic: ja sam u buđenju iz anestezije u prvom postupke anesteziologu lijepo pričala o svom psu i drvoredu magnolija, pa me više od ičeg drugi puta bilo strah šta ću mu sad ispričati  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

S obzirom da svaki put imam brdo js , Anestezija u Mb (30 js) mi je nakon VV punkcije na živo bila savršenstvo

----------


## Bluebella

prošla sam dvije punkcije:

1. Ljubljana, dr. Reš, bez anesteziije: sama punkcija i nije bila tako bolna, prvih par folikula nisam niti osjetila, tek one nedospnije sam osjetila kao bockanje. Najgore je uslijedilo poslije na putu za Zagreb kad sam svaku rupu i svaki zavoj na cesti osjetila. Dan sam provela u bolovima, ležeći, odlazak na toalet mi je bio vrhunac. Nisu pomogle niti tablete protiv bolova,

2. PFC, Prag, anestezija. Nisam niti zamišljala da punkcija može biti tako jednostavna. Nakon što sam se probudila iz anestezije još sam nekih pola stata ležala u krevetu, dragi je došao po mene, obavili razgovor sa dr. Sonjom i otišli nešto jesti i na kavu. Od bolova ništa, niti najmanju bol tog dana nisam osjetila. Cijeli dan sam skitala po gradu kao da to jutro nisam niti bila na punkciji. U čemu je fora, ne znam.... ali na punkciju bez anestezije NIKAD VIŠE!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Čehinjama betočekalicama  :fige:

----------


## lberc

Jam prošla 5 punkcija,ak ne računam prirodnjake i imam osječaj da mi je svaka sve teža i sve bolnija...baš bi rado probala jednu sa anestezijom..

----------


## venddy

ja sam u pravilu uvijek za bilo koji oblik drogiranja koji će me poštedjet nepotrebne boli jer mislim da svih vrsta boli mi u ovoj MPO priči imamo i suviše.
Probala sam sve, bez anestezije-horor, nikad više. Sa punom anestezijom u Pragu- ništa ne osjetiš, ali ne volim taj feeling poslije, niskotlakaš sam, završim na infuziji i teško me bude, a to nikako ne želim.
Moj favorit bez premca Cito anestezija, imala sam je više puta, ništa me nije bolilo, budna sam (jednom sam doduše čak i zaspala) pa nema opasnosti kao kod pune anestezije. Nemam pojma od čega je sve koktel smućkan (injekcija u guzu) ali osjećaj je kao da ste se dobro alkoholizirali, najčešće pričate gluposti i poslije se ničeg ne sjećate. 
Za mene idealno

----------


## tetadoktor

bila na jednoj punkciji bez anestezije (9 folikula), i vjerujte, imala sam i puuuuuuuno gorih i bolnijih iskustava od toga...

----------


## thaia28

Prosla sam 5 punkcija bez i 1 sa anestezijom, i iz svog osobnog iskustva, nedostupnog i skrivenog jajnika pri punkciji kojeg sam pozelljela da se onesvijestim, mislim da bi ona trebala biti dana na izbor,humano pravo svake pacijentice. 
Cure cekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka, koliko si imala js? ja ne volim anesteziju i bliži mi se drugi postupak u P. i definitivno bi bez anestezije.
> Muka mi je od nje, dva sata ležanja u bolnici mi nije dosta, tako da sam zadnji put rekla sestri da sam ok i nekako izašla iz sobe do muža samo da mogu doma i onda cijeli dan nisam mogla doć k sebi +ruka me boljela 2 tjedna...a prvi susret sa anestezijom (hsg) je završio sa 1,5 mj bola u ruci, nisam je mogla ispružiti i na kraju sam imala mali tromb koji je začepio žilu (srećom perifernu pa nisam morala na vađenje)


U stimuliranom sam imala 12-ak folikula, a u polustimuliranom 5.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja sam u pravilu uvijek za bilo koji oblik drogiranja koji će me poštedjet nepotrebne boli jer mislim da svih vrsta boli mi u ovoj MPO priči imamo i suviše.
> Probala sam sve, bez anestezije-horor, nikad više. Sa punom anestezijom u Pragu- ništa ne osjetiš, ali ne volim taj feeling poslije, niskotlakaš sam, završim na infuziji i teško me bude, a to nikako ne želim.
> Moj favorit bez premca Cito anestezija, imala sam je više puta, ništa me nije bolilo, budna sam (jednom sam doduše čak i zaspala) pa nema opasnosti kao kod pune anestezije. Nemam pojma od čega je sve koktel smućkan (injekcija u guzu) ali osjećaj je kao da ste se dobro alkoholizirali, najčešće pričate gluposti i poslije se ničeg ne sjećate. 
> Za mene idealno


  mogu samo potvrditi   :Smile: 
,  ne spavas  budan si  , ali  nista ne osjetis,  pricas  ko navijen i poslije  ,  ko drogiran si  ,  niceg se ne sjecas  ,  cudo  od  inekcije  
savrseno  ,

----------


## Kadauna

ova bi CITO injekcija valjala i za druge prilike  :Laughing: 

I  da, anestezija pod obavezno, iskreno bih zatvorila klinike koje ne nude  anesteziju pa čak i za klomifenski postupak ili za "samo" 2-3 folikula pa nek onda pacijent odbije tu mogućnost, ali da jednostavno nema anestezije to uopće nije ok, ne u današnje vrijeme.

Kuham forumsku kavicu  :Coffee:

----------


## ljube

> S obzirom da svaki put imam brdo js , Anestezija u Mb (30 js) mi je nakon VV punkcije na živo bila savršenstvo


Ovo mogu samo potpisati,a prošla sam oboje. 
Punkcija "na živo" posebice pcos-ovki, ali i ostalih žena sa većim brojem folikula, meni je u rangu divljeg zapada i vađenja metaka kaubojima uz litru viskija (a oni su imali barem to).

I da, BigBlue, ovo je zaista hvalevrijedno usmjeravanje u konstruktivnije poimanje pojedinih faza mpo puta od ispraznog skakutanja i vibriranja.

----------


## BigBlue

"Jutro" svima i hvala na  :Coffee:  Kadauna, poslužila sam se.
Držim fige da vrijeme posluži i uspijem osušiti barem rundu veša, ručak je skoro ready, a ja pomalo čitam šta pišete.




> ja sam u pravilu uvijek za bilo koji oblik drogiranja koji će me poštedjet nepotrebne boli jer mislim da svih vrsta boli mi u ovoj MPO priči imamo i suviše.


X
Ustvari jako je tužno čitati da uz svu težinu postupka još morate trpiti fizičku bol koja se bez problema mogla izbjeći.

Ajte me malo prosvijetlite, o kakvom je koktelu riječ (ok, dosad sam shvatila da nije sex on the beach ili mai tai - nažalost), vjerojatno bućkuriš sedativa? Drago mi je čuti da i to nekima pomaže, dapače da lakše podnose nego opću. Meni je anestezija problem u smislu da se budim prerano (izgleda da sam otporna gamad, valjda u rangu sa žoharima). Nakon jednog neugodnog iskustva za vrijeme operacije, uvijek upozorim anesteziologa na to. Nakon anestezije sam kao ptičica - prisebna, nema slabosti, vrtoglavica, mučnina... sjajno!

----------


## Inesz

meni su punktirana 2 folikula uz injekciju dolantina. ništa nije boljelo, na punkciji sam bila brbljiva i vesela.  :Smile: 
možda se radi o dolantinu? ha?

----------


## tikki

Ja sam do sada prošla dvije punkcije u petrovoj sa njihovim koktelčićem. Prva (7js) super- možda nisam znala što me čeka. Druga- katastrofa (5js), bolilo me više nego kod reša, poslje mi je bilo zlo  :Sad: .
Kod reša dvije punkcije na živo. Bez ikakve tablete protiv bolova. Jednom 14 js, drugi put 8. Za vrijeme punkcije mala bol (manje nego u petrovoj)... na putu doma ketonali i suze (na pola pita bude bolje).
E sad, ja pretpostavljam da je kod reša manje bolilo iz tri razloga:
1. Doktor super radi
2. Aktivna uključenost u sam postupak. Moraš stisnuti rukom kod jajnika na kojem radi, pratiš iglu na ekranu... budući da nisam bila omamljena adrenalin učini svoje. 
3. Muž je prisutan na punkciji. Čim je završio sa svojim doprinosom MM je došao do mene, držao me za ruku. Na jednom ekranu je kamerica kod biologa pa mi je brojao JS...
Uglavnom, ja bih glasala za opciju da je opća dostupna na zahtjev, a i da MM može biti sa mnom.

----------


## Argente

> on/off topic: ja sam u buđenju iz anestezije u prvom postupke anesteziologu lijepo pričala o svom psu i drvoredu magnolija, pa me više od ičeg drugi puta bilo strah šta ću mu sad ispričati


Jao jao, ja sam isto izuzetno blagoglagoljiva neposredno nakon anestezije, mislim baš se trudim čim više toga ispričati svima nazočnima i to dok se još borim s frfljanjem  :Rolling Eyes: 




> Punkcija "na živo" posebice pcos-ovki, ali i ostalih žena sa većim brojem folikula, meni je u rangu divljeg zapada i vađenja metaka kaubojima uz litru viskija.


*X* (nije za smijat se ali)  :lool: 

A što je s muškom punkcijom, dobivaju li dečki anesteziju i kakvu? Je li bol usporediva?

----------


## nina977

Ja sam na Sv.Duhu 2 puta dobila Fortral venski i 2 puta Dolantin venski,sva četri puta uopće nije bolio a imala sam između 9 -14 st.,a u MB opća anestezija.
Sad sam se prebacila na VV i moram priznati da se po prvi puta u život bojim punkcije. :scared:

----------


## Bubimitka81

A šta se može popiti onako na svoju ruku za punkciju i da li to provjereno djeluje ili je sve u glavi?

----------


## M@tt

Cure moje samo nakratko da vas pozdravim i zaželim sreću svima u postupcima... S vama smo opet na zimu...

----------


## milasova8

Dobro jutro :Smile: 
Evo da i ja po prvi puta na forumu skuham kavicu za moje drage forumasice i forumase,naravno..pa se posluzite :Smile: 
uzivajte u danasnjem danu iako je ponedjeljak,skola pocela,guzve u gradu..meni prvi dan na poslu nakon godisnjeg..lagano se pripremamo za listopad..
i da ne zaboravim svima kojima treba saljm pozitivne vibrice :Smile:  kisi kisi

----------


## laky

jutro bas kavu trebam jer sam sva nikakva ,curica startala sa vrtićem a ja koma ........cmizdrava sva

----------


## lberc

Milasova8,kavica bas pase.
Evo ja volim jesen i nekako sve nade polazem da mi bude sretna a to zelim i svima vama

----------


## milasova8

Laky,evo da zazelim srecu i brzu prilagodbu princezici u vrticu..bit ce joj odlicno tamo,puno djece,druzenje,igra,ucenje..ma milina..ti popij kavicu i osmijeh na lice..bit ce to sve ok :Smile: 

Iberc sretno u postupku,optimisticna si i to mi se svida :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hvala na kavici, treba mi - prvi dan škole aaaaaaaaaaaa

kaj se tiče anestezije - 3 postupka - vidite u potpisu koliko stanica , potpuna anestetzija samo u Pragu , na SD samo-drogiranje (normabel+voltaren)

ja dobro podnosim anesteziju - osim što ne volim onaj osjećaj kada smo nestaneš
jako dobro podnosim bol - se sjećate Twin piksa i "fire wolk with me" - tak si ja mantram "bol prođi kroz mene" - i djeluje

no, u svakom slučaju sam za to da imamo opciju a i da liječnici ozbiljno tome pristupe - obzirom na dijagnozu ili broj stanica pa i na želju pacijentice


Ja sada recimo umrla od smijeha (u sebi naravno) kada mi je kolegica pričala kako trudna kćer teško podnosi one neke hormone (op.a utrići) - joj koliko sam ih se već nagutala i nagurala - stvarno je svijet MPO poseban svijet

----------


## ARIANM

Pozdrav svima i čestitke svim novim trudnicama, a svima koji kreču u nove pobjede želim puno sreće. Mi smo odmarali preko ljeta i sad u četvrtak krečemo na konzultacije, a za lijekove sam zapisana za 11. mj. tako da me zanima ako sad u 9. mj uspijem dogovorit neku polustimulaciju da li u 11. mogu već u punu ili treba biti duža pauza? A za polustimulaciju bi sama pokušala nabavit lijekove-pa me zanima kako mi se onda to broji kao prirodnjak ako sama nabavim lijekove? I interesira me još ako mi može netko odgovoriti kako se fačunaju FET postupci??? To ulazi u ovih 4+2 ili ne? Plača se posebno ili kako??? Hvala puno unaprijed!
I da i moj mali školarac kreće danas u prvi razred...ne mogu vjerovatiiii....vrijeme je proletilo jer kao da je jučer puzao,učio govoriti...jojjj suze su mi odmah u očima!

----------


## Jelena

Ja kod zubara nikada ne uzimam anesteziju, a iskustvo punkcije bez anestezije mi je dosta traumatično. Hoće li biti lakše ili teže ovisi ne samo od pacijentu, nego i o položaju jajnika i folikula. CITO ima zbilja super koktel, i ja se naspavala i kad sam se probudila sam mislila da još čekam punkciju, nisam se sjećala da sam bila. Ali ovo "stisni zube", kako veli BigBlue, je zbilja trebalo trebalo biti davna prošlost.

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

milasova, hvala za coffee!

krasno je vidjeti da jedna generacija djece kreće u školu, vrtić.... veselim se tim mukama... a nekako me uvijek podsjeti na Balaševićevu pjesmu Neki novi klinci. E sad me ulovi nostalgija....  :Wink: 

Vidim da je Argente pitala kako naši dečki podnose punkciju. Mi smo oba puta zbog dijagnoze morali proći i punkciju testisa. Oba puta je mm mogao uzeti anesteziju, ali je njegov prag boli (bar kako on veli) puno viši od mojega, pa je je odbio. Znam da su ga pošpricali s onim sprejem kako bi površinski anestezirali (lidocaine?) i to je sve. Nisam imala hrabrosti biti prisutna  :Sad: 

On je skroz bio samnom, kao što je i odradio je skoro sve UZV-e samnom,  i meni je to puno značilo. Na taj način imamo osjećaj da uistinu sve prolazimo zajedno. Tikki je to lijepo napisala, želi imati svog muža uz sebe jer je to NAŠE dijete. 

Kako se vi i vaši muževi/partneri nose s time? Ili, još bolje pitanje, kako vaši liječnici gledaju na aktivno sudjelovanje partnera u svim postupcima mpo-a?

----------


## sissy75

BigBlue dala si mi dobru ideju da pitam doktora može li me dragi držat za ruku tijekom punkcije,ponijet 
ću i fotić da snimim doktorov izraz lica jer ta opcija da mm bude prisutan je u najmanju ruku sf za nas 
na Firulama a osobno mislim da bi se moj dragi skljockao kad bi vidio aparaturu što ide unutra iako sam 
mu sve do u detalj opisala. Tko pita ne skita,probat ću pa tko zna možda ga i puste unutra

----------


## frka

Neki novi klinci  :Zaljubljen: 

Arianm, FET-ovi se ubrajaju u postupak i ne plaćaju se posebno - znači, svi FET-ovi postignuti iz jednog postupka i spadaju u taj postupak. i baš me zanima kako će sad to funkcionirati ako pacijenti sami žele kupiti lijekove - prirodnjaci više nisu neograničeni i nakon 4+2 se plaćaju i postupci, ne samo lijekovi, tako da se očito postupak mora brojati bez obzira na to što su lijekovi vaši  :Sad:  

kad smo kod anestezije, ljudi, ja sam rodila (bez pomoćnih sredstava tipa epiduralne) i trudovi boleeeeeee, ali radije bih rodila još 100 puta samo da više ne moram proći niti jednu jedinu punkciju bez anestezije. toliku mi je traumu ostavila  :Sad:  i iako se kod punkcije radi o svega nekoliko minuta, a porod traje i traje, a i trudovi sigurno bole više, ta je bol kod trudova nekako prirodna i toga si svjestan u svakoj sekundi (a i odlebdiš u neku paralelnu dimenziju negdje putem), ali punkcija...uf... a uz to imam samo 1 jajnik - mislim da punktiranje drugog ne bih izdržala. prvi puta sam imala samo 2 folikula i bilo je strašno, ali jako brzo. drugi puta je bilo 8 folikula i bila sam na rubu povraćanja od boli iako sam dobila injekcije tramala i normabela. plakala sam jedno sat vremena poslije, a kad me MM vidio, rekao je da, ako sad ne uspije, idemo privatno gdje je anestezija zajamčena pa makar bankrotirali. i samo da napomenem da zbilja nisam cvilidreta i natrpila sam se gadnih bolova u životu!
nadam se da nisam nikoga preplašila ovim opisima - moj je jajnik ipak cijeli slijepljen i pun priraslica i zato je punkcija bila tako traumatična, ali baš sam zato i živi dokaz da je u nekim slučajevima anestezija neophodna pa čak i ako je u pitanju mali broj folikula.

sretno svima u novozakonskim postupcima!!!

----------


## ARIANM

I ne plaća se posebno ni čuvanje ni odmrzavanje za sljedeći postupak? Ne kužim baš to...znači svi FET postupci se u biti ne broje nego je to onaj jedan iz kojeg su i proizašle te stanice?

----------


## strategija

Moja ponovljena beta 16dnt iznosi 3477! To je valjda sad to. S nestrpljenjem čekam ultrazvuk. Poskočila bi malo ali već mi je teško. Trbuh mi je kao da sam 4mj trudna :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Moja ponovljena beta 16dnt iznosi 3477! To je valjda sad to. S nestrpljenjem čekam ultrazvuk. Poskočila bi malo ali već mi je teško. Trbuh mi je kao da sam 4mj trudna


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   evo draga,ja ću poskočiti za prekrasnu betu i za dupliće 
čestitam!!!!

----------


## mare41

strategija, evo poskakujem i u tvoje ime :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo!

----------


## frka

> I ne plaća se posebno ni čuvanje ni odmrzavanje za sljedeći postupak? Ne kužim baš to...znači svi FET postupci se u biti ne broje nego je to onaj jedan iz kojeg su i proizašle te stanice?


upravo tako!

strategija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

> moja ponovljena beta 16dnt iznosi 3477! To je valjda sad to. S nestrpljenjem čekam ultrazvuk. Poskočila bi malo ali već mi je teško. Trbuh mi je kao da sam 4mj trudna


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Brunaa

> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


Ovo je 5 x  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

strategija, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
milasova, linalena  :Love:  za prvi dan na poslu  :Smile: 

A sad moj doprinos temi dana: zapravo nisam čula da je u našoj bolnici ijedan partner bio na samoj punkciji/transferu, ne znam je li to dozvoljeno (ni gdje bi u onoj salici stao); ali sam vidjela (jednom  :Smile: ) da je jedan muž ušao sa ženom na folikulometriju, tako da vjerujem da je taj dio principijelno OK.

U praksi, kad vidim muškog tamo, računam "ovo je punkcija" i u 90% slučajeva sam u pravu.
Vjerojatno većina razmišlja pragmatično poput nas: radni dan je, bolje da samo jedno izostaje s posla. Vikend - gužva je, ma šta ćeš se još i ti tamo gurat.

MD je sa mnom bio na prvih par konzultacija, kasnije smo uhvatili taj uobičajeni "taksist-donor" ritam. Osobno me to ne dira jer ja sam alapača a on šutljivac, tako da mi (ovo loše zvuči!  :lool: ) najčešće i odgovara da sam solo tamo, onda uđem u spiku s curama, saznam svašta, ubijem 2-3 sata začas.
No, jasno mi je da to frustrira mnoge parove jer definitivno ne hrani osjećaj zajedništva.

----------


## butterfly101

*strategija* čestitam od srca !!!

----------


## rozalija

strategija čestitam draga na prekrasnoj beti!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> *"taksist-donor*" ritam. Osobno me to ne dira jer ja sam alapača a on šutljivac, .... najčešće i odgovara da sam solo tamo, onda uđem u spiku s curama, saznam svašta, ubijem 2-3 sata začas.
> No, jasno mi je da to frustrira mnoge parove jer definitivno *ne hrani osjećaj zajedništva*.


x i nevjerojatno mi je kako smo se tome brzo privikli - reći ćete da tome ne bi trebalo biti tako ali jest, tako je - moramo gurati kako možemo - a da nas košta na razno razne načine, para se uvijek nađe  :Cool: 


Imam pitanjce - negdje u dubini i znam odgovor al mi se neda kopati - trebamo u Petrovu 3 - jelda sada ne treba narudžba, samo se dođe i vadi krfca- ali od kad do kad???? ono tipa knjižice primaju do 12???

e da i jutro  :Coffee:

----------


## pirica

i moj doprinos temi,
7 punkcija na vv bez anestezije da preživila sam
1 punkcija vg s anestezijom
ne pristajem više na punkciju bez anestezije
*linalena* novost petrove 3 da se treba naručit već u natrag godinu ipo cca

----------


## bubekica

*pirica* vidi ovo???
http://www.hztm.hr/hr/content/17/nar...je-pacijenata/

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* vidi ovo???
> http://www.hztm.hr/hr/content/17/nar...je-pacijenata/


o sorry onda nisam zanala da su promjenili

----------


## bubekica

> o sorry onda nisam zanala da su promjenili


 :Wink:  pise takodjer da vade krv 7:30-11:00
i malo AltGr+1 od mene za sve! uskoro se pridruzujem.

----------


## BigBlue

Prvo da čestitam našoj Strategiji za krasno duplanje i s nestrpljenjem očekujem prvi uzv da vidimo jesu li blizanci, odmah da i poskočim za nju i zavibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Lina, ja sam HIV radila u Mirogojskoj (bez naručivanja, odmah) jer sam trebala i TORCH, pa zašto bi me boli 2x. Oni jedino ne rade krvne grupe, ali sam sigurna da to imaš od prije, mislim pa to se ne mijenja. Meni su uvijek priznali knjižicu darivatelja krvi.

----------


## Jelena

strategija, bravo za betu  :Very Happy: 
bubekica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar start

linalena, sad ja malo s marsa, je l to hoćeš HIV i hepatitis kontrolirati? Ako je to, možda da provjeriš može li se na Zaraznoj. Ja sam tamo vadila pred cca 1,5 godinu. Bili smo samo MM i ja u čekaoni, dok je u Petrovoj 3 kaos.

----------


## Jelena

Eto BigBlue, i ti isto u Mirogojskoj  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Je, ali sad me ubi je li bila zarazna ili zavod za javno zdravstvo; prije će biti ovo drugu, mada smo isto bili sami u čekaonici. Eh da, i hepatitis bio....

----------


## Jelena

BigBlue, mislim da si u pravu! Pokušat ću provjeriti, možda imam neki source. Al prolazilo se kroz kafić s onog većeg parkirališta u Mirogojskoj pa 10tak metara ravno pa lijevo.

----------


## amyx

Ja sam u zaraznoj radila markere na hepatitis...istina i bog šogorica mi tamo radi pa smo išle totalno van radnog vremena, mislim da je čak i praznik bio, ali oni to uglavnom rade, to znam...

----------


## BigBlue

> BigBlue, mislim da si u pravu! Pokušat ću provjeriti, možda imam neki source. Al prolazilo se kroz kafić s onog većeg parkirališta u Mirogojskoj pa 10tak metara ravno pa lijevo.


Je, i dalje se ide kroz birtiju  :Smile:  Zavod za javno zdravstvo

----------


## Jelena

> Je, i dalje se ide kroz birtiju  Zavod za javno zdravstvo


I moje "veza" je potvrdila da je ZZJZ :alexis: 
 :Smile: 
Da ne bi netko pomislio da mu treba veza, kad smo mi išli, nisam nikog poznala tamo (u biti ni sad ne poznam nego imam link).

----------


## crvenkapica77

*strategija  cestitam  

*sto se tice hormona  ,  samnom je bila u bolnici jedna trudnica koja je non stop  ali nonstop , kukala  zbog  hormona  tj. utrogestana , zvala sestre  u po noci  da ona  ludi od hormona  , ajme majko  kako ona to ne podnosi kako joj je tesko to  uzimati ,  itd. 

sta bi bilo da  se pika  12  dana sa  menopurima   ?  


pozzzz svima i SRETNO CURE  !!

ja  jos malo pa ponavljam  markere  i briseve  , spremam se u nove pobjede  a sta cu   :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*crvenkapice* želim ti svu svu sreću svijeta u idučem postupku... nema druge nego gurat naprijed,ma koliko teško bilo, ti to najbolje znaš... bravo za upornost i hrabrost :Love:

----------


## milasova8

drage(i) moje(i), jutros nema  :Coffee:   ..pa evo ja kuham jednu finu u podne pa se poslužite  :Smile: 
uživam u crnoj "turskoj"  :Mljac: 

svima koji se pripremaju za postupke puno puno sreće želim..

----------


## tetadoktor

smirujuca kofi se pije na suncu, tako da je dosla u pravo vrijeme  :Wink: 


pozzzzz svima i AltGr+1 svima kome treba.......

----------


## Brunaa

:Coffee: 

a ova fora s AltGr+1 mi je mrak, pa evo svima AltGr+1.

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala milasova i ova podnevna je mmmmmmm  :Kiss: 

Evo nam nove liste. Nažalost sanchica nam nije ni dočekala betu, pa je tužna srca moram prebaciti u hrabrice, a od naših čeških čekalica ni traga ni glasa, niti ovdje niti na češkoj temi, pa još uvijek ne mogu upisati datume ß, ali im želim lijepu troznamenkastu cifru. 
Imamo i jednu trudnicu-inkognitušu! darci čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Pune nam se liste i vibram za plodan kraj ljeta i još plodniju jesen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (9)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, 1. IVF/ICSI

KOLOVOZ  (1) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
lili66, PFC Prag, FET
sara69, PFC Prag (nakon 5xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
10.9. MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF)
11.9. Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
bubabuba, CITO, inseminacija
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Morin, SD, 1. IVF; sanjalica82, Petrova, 1. IVF; mishica_zg, Vg, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF); xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1XIVF/ICSI)

ON-GO
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)

 9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni) 
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag
leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)

10/2012: milasova8 (1.IVF), sanda1977, tantolina, linalena, Sneki41, dino84, piki, beilana (VV), pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
11/2012: ARIANM (IVF,VG), pirica  (VG)
12/2012: Snekica
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, Becky, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Morin, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## Inesz

Gledam ovu našu listu i nameće mi se zaključak:

Naši MPO odjeli su kao školarci. MPO odjeli imaju zimske i ljetne praznike, zato i gotovo da nema trudnoća u siječnju i kolovozu.

Još kad bi naš biološki sat našao način da ne kuca za vrijeme ljetnoi zimskog mpo odmora!

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro i poslužite se  :Coffee: 

Imaš pravo Inesz, ovisimo o toliko stvari i ljudi, pa i o lječničkim godišnjim. Ali dobro, svima nam treba odmora, i sad kad su MPO praznici završili, krećemo orni u nove pobjede.

Altgr1 svima za sve  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

BigBlue hvala na kavici, upravo se razbuđujem uz istu..

sad smo odmorniji,smireniji i spremniji za nove pobjede, kako mi tako i doktori..

jedva čekam nove trudnice i bebice

----------


## darci

BB hvala na stavljanju na listu, sad kad sam se već out-ala  :Smile: 

Inače nije baš 1. postupak, ali recimo da je prvi full stimulirani nakon 1.trudnoće. Ma tko bi to uopće znao i brojati, bilo je 2 stimulirana i 1 prirodni prije 1. trudnoće (F :Heart: , na kraju spontano), i sada je bio još jedan polustimulirani i ovaj full stimulirani, sve na SD-u.

I da se nadovežem na prethodnu temu ovaj je bio uz opću anesteziju i to je blaženstvo, naspram svega onoga prije, preporučam svakome. 

AltGr+1 svima

----------


## Runa

Big Blue,

hvala na popisu svih nas. Čovječe, netko zna da postojim.  :Klap:  :Heart: 

Žao mi je Sanchice. Čitala sam ovih dana forum i rasplakala se. 

Ali sve će biti dobro  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

dok sve ne pohvatam hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima
mi čekao nalaze briseva i pape i idemo po bracu ili seku

----------


## laky

> dok sve ne pohvatam hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima
> mi čekao nalaze briseva i pape i idemo po bracu ili seku


 :Smile:  i mi kad planirate ?

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapice bravo za odluku! AltGr+1 do neba!
Kjara sretno! 
BB, da, praznici su gotovi, sad u boj! Cure, šta se još čeka?! Još niste krenule put Klinika? Mislim ooooooonnnoooo  :Shock: !  :Laughing:  
Ja u utorak idem da mi doc uzme briseve i papu, uputnicu za markere i nadam se da nas neće neka beštija neugodno iznenaditi! Sama sebi šaljem AltGr+1  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlue

Go Sneki! Vibramo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (Altgr na entu  :Wink: ) Za dobre nalaze bez beštija, da brzo dođe 12. mj., da dobiješ prekrasan poklon za Božić......




> Čovječe, netko zna da postojim.


Pratim te, pratim te!  :Wink:  Žao mi je Runa da si uopće tu i želim da ovaj mariborski bude prvi i dobitni, i brzinski prelazak na trudnički. Ali kad je već takva situacija onda se nadam da će ti forum pomoći informacijama, u nedoumicama, biti podrška u svim fazama postupka. Meni je u mojim počecima bio neprocjenjiv! Javi se bar ponekad s novostima!

Dobro nam je Snekica rekla, ajmo u navalu na klinike! 
Većinom imamo info o bolnicama, ali šta je s privatnicima? Napisala sam post na Privatnim klinikama, pa cure koje idete privatno, pls bacite oko tamo i probajte dati osnovne informacije koje će pomoći drugima za izbor. Tnx!  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

crvenkapice, sram me je  :Embarassed: 

nekako sam propustila tvoj post i sad vidim da si ti u punom zamahu s pripremama. vibrice do neba i od srca ti želim uspješan postupak  :Love: 
Javi kad krećeš  :Kiss:

----------


## strategija

Evo ja šaljem bezbroj Altgr1 svima koji su u skupljanju papira, koji kreću po bracu ili seku, koji idu po svoju prvu srećicu ma svima, baš svima!
Nadam se plodnoj jeseni punoj velikih beta!

----------


## lberc

i ja šaljem punoAltgr+1 svima da što prije krenemo u postupke,da jesen bude plodna kao što i je...
ja sam se tak nadala da bum i ja stigla na jesen,al kak je krenulo na sd,od toga niš,sretna bum ak dojdem po ljeti na red...baš sam žalosna :Sad:

----------


## Kjara

> i mi kad planirate ?


hej laky :Smile: , moramo čekati 3-4tjedna nalaze i ako su o.k.  dr.A je rekao da se javim 1dc i da startamo
kad vi, se vidimo gore?

----------


## butterfly101

Hej curke, ja sam bila po th, vjerojatno bockanje počinje u pon. 
Moram reći da je čekaona na humanoj u Ri toliko tiha,pusta i prazna da je to strašno...nema žive duše... ja sam odlučila dati im malo posla, a žao mi ih je da dolaze na svoje radno mjesto, a tamo nikoga!!!  :Smile: 
Ajmo cure!!!

----------


## laky

> hej laky, moramo čekati 3-4tjedna nalaze i ako su o.k.  dr.A je rekao da se javim 1dc i da startamo
> kad vi, se vidimo gore?


 kraj rujna okvirno ,ajme bas si me obradovala ali neću zachatavati

----------


## beilana

cure, ak moj clearblue digital ne laže, dobit ćemo bebu!!!!!!!!!!!! sutra ću ujutro ponovit. sva sam izvan sebe

----------


## mare41

beilana, wow, stvarno piše +, ideš ujutro po betu?

----------


## BigBlue

> cure, ak moj clearblue digital ne laže, dobit ćemo bebu!!!!!!!!!!!! sutra ću ujutro ponovit. sva sam izvan sebe


jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  :Very Happy:  




> lista je divna al mene opet nema. ak bude sve ok, VV 10mj





> sry beilana, dogodilo se  upisala sam te, pa na drugoj ideš. 
> možda ti "zacopram" trudnoću prije postupka


Molim lijepo.... idem te brisati s liste ISTOG TRENA  :Kiss:   :Razz:

----------


## beilana

> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molim lijepo.... idem te brisati s liste ISTOG TRENA


neeee, čekaj jutro da ponovim, ajme coprnice. ne mogu vjerovat

beta u ponedjeljak

----------


## BigBlue

uopće me ne zanimaš  :Wink: 

sad na listi lijepo piše *beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)*, i tako ostaje dok god Alebić ne kaže suprotno  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

(ma već je alebić rekao da digitalac plus ne laže :Smile: )

----------


## Muma

*BigBlue* nema ni mene na tvojoj listici, a vidim da bez tvojih coprnjaka ništa od T pa bih molila slijedećom prilikom uskoknut na listicu  :Grin:

----------


## BigBlue

> (ma već je alebić rekao da digitalac plus ne laže)


ne laže, svega 0,01% greške (ja oko svog + na testu napravila doktorat), ali beilana je naša velika curka koja ne stane u ovaj mizeran promilčić  :Wink: , međutim mislila sam na UZV za jedno 2 tjedna  :Grin: 

Muma, danas sam te utefterila za slijedeću  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> ne laže, svega 0,01% greške (ja oko svog + na testu napravila doktorat), ali beilana je naša velika curka koja ne stane u ovaj mizeran promilčić , međutim mislila sam na UZV za jedno 2 tjedna 
> 
> Muma, danas sam te utefterila za slijedeću


 :Kiss:

----------


## snow.ml

ni ja nisam na listi a planiralo smo ovu jesen u postupak...a test mi je pokazao veliki plus, vidi se plod i sada samo čekamo srce...čuda se ipak dešavaju i nisam vjerovala da se može i meni desiti  :Very Happy: 
čudan kraj ljeta moram priznati!!! neka bude što više takvih iznenađenja i ostalima!!!

----------


## matahari

> ni ja nisam na listi a planiralo smo ovu jesen u postupak...a test mi je pokazao veliki plus, vidi se plod i sada samo čekamo srce...čuda se ipak dešavaju i nisam vjerovala da se može i meni desiti 
> čudan kraj ljeta moram priznati!!! neka bude što više takvih iznenađenja i ostalima!!!


 :Klap:

----------


## snow.ml

dva puta mi pisalo isto....
svim curama velika  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molim lijepo.... idem te brisati s liste ISTOG TRENA


čestitke!
BB, kad budeš imala vremena ja bih te lijepo molila dobitnih 7 brojeva... hvala!

----------


## venddy

veliki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: za dvije spontane trudnoće. Neka ih bude što više

----------


## beilana

aaaaaaaaaaa, hvala cure, posebno tebi BB, ti si ipak to nama zakuhala  :Laughing: 
joj nadam se da bude i sutra plus, bojim se jako

----------


## Brunaa

> ni ja nisam na listi a planiralo smo ovu jesen u postupak...a test mi je pokazao veliki plus, vidi se plod i sada samo čekamo srce...čuda se ipak dešavaju i nisam vjerovala da se može i meni desiti 
> čudan kraj ljeta moram priznati!!! neka bude što više takvih iznenađenja i ostalima!!!





> cure, ak moj clearblue digital ne laže, dobit ćemo bebu!!!!!!!!!!!! sutra ću ujutro ponovit. sva sam izvan sebe


 :Klap:  bravo za naše sretnice!!!

*beilana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sa sutrašnji testić.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snow ml i Beilana čestitam od srca, prekrasne vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

A ti BB daj i nama ostalima zakuhaj nešto  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

predivno jutro s još ljepšim vijestima :Klap: 
snow, čestitam! :Very Happy: 
beilana, čestitam i ovdje na još jednom plusu! :Very Happy: 
a sad može kofi :Coffee:

----------


## strategija

Mare hvala na kavici, ja ću se poslužiti!

Beilana i snow.ml, predivne vijesti!!! Čestitam vam :Very Happy:  :- D

----------


## kiki30

Beilana , snow.ml, predivne vijesti!!! Čestitam-D  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Predivne vjesti....da takvih vjesti bude čim više.

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro, kakvo jutro, i hvala na  :Coffee:  Mare, poslužujem se s guštom!

Još jedna kućna radinost! Bravo snow, čuda se uistinu događaju  :Love:  
Čestitam još jednom beilani i curke vibramo za UZV!  :Heart: 

Čestitam i našoj Becky koja je na Vinogradskoj prijavila uspješnu trudnoću (u 21. tjednu!!) iz 6. prirodnjaka! Bravo!

A sad ste mi vi ostali na redu da vas isprebacivam na trudničke liste; to je nuspojava kad vam listu vodi jedna smotana dupla trudnica  :Grin:  Možda da uplatim loto bi bilo isto efekta, ali to je samo lova i radije to copranje iskoristim ovdje da vas vidim što više trbušastih  :Wink: 

Želim vam prekrasan vikend, a vi naše novopečene trudnice nemojte pretjerivati u feštanju1 flaša šampanjca se tolerira)

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam od srca na spontanim trudnoca :Smile: 
Docekale me divne vijesti ujutro!!
Sada vibrice za mirnih narednih 9 mj.

----------


## Argente

o da, kakvo jutro - snow.ml, beilana, Becky, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

ajme, ovo je bilo nekaj plodno ljeto za nas s začepljenim jajodovima, možda ih vručina odčepila. jeeee, nije bitno kaj je, bitno da je!!!

----------


## Inesz

čestitam cure na svim trudnoćama, spontanim i onim drugim  :Smile: 
sretno do kraja!

----------


## Gabi25

beilana ti imaš neprohodne jajovode??? vauuu, čestitam!!!

snow.ml čestitke i tebi!!!!!!

Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snow.ml

i ja sam to komentirala...bilo je vruće ovo ljeto da se sve pročepilo hahahaha
dug je vikend, možda još netko iznenadi sa trudnoćom!!!!

hvala svima na čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> beilana ti imaš neprohodne jajovode??? vauuu, čestitam!!!
> 
> snow.ml čestitke i tebi!!!!!!
> 
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da, imam pcos, inz rezistenciju, visok prolaktin, pijem siofor i bromergon, začepljeni jajovodi, bila sam na antibebi do 6.mj, sad smo od dr.a. dobili domaću zadaću da se 7. i 8.mj keksamo, a u 10. u postupak.

----------


## mostarka86

divne vijesti, curke, čestitam na trudnoćama, još spontane, ma predivno  :Smile: 
a začepljeni jajovodi, odmah se počnem nadati  :Embarassed:

----------


## mari mar

Beilana i snow.ml čestitke od srca!!!!!!! :Naklon: 
 ajmo cure hopsajte se vi koje smijete, da bude što više takvih vijesti!!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## tetadoktor

eto, samo sam u nedoba jutros išla raditi i sad se vratila s posla, kad ono samo dobre vijesti!!!!

čestitam novim trudnicama i školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima ostalima AltGr+1 za sve što trebaju

----------


## beilana

> divne vijesti, curke, čestitam na trudnoćama, još spontane, ma predivno 
> a začepljeni jajovodi, odmah se počnem nadati


pa...nadaj se, da. ja sam se isto taman prestala nadati, i dan prije plusa se pomirila s tim da možda nikad neću imati djecu. kažem:ja ne znam kak se djeca rade. recimo, u nedjelju mi je bio lh +, keksnuli smo se ovak: 6 dana i 1 dan prije nedjelje, i u nedjelju. ovaj jedan dan prije je bilo naveće, i ostala sam tak sa svime spavati. mislim da je taj bio dobitan. a ovaj u nedjelju smo odradili i otišli brže bolje na kavu. 
pošto dvor sređujemo, ja sam svih 11 dana nosila opločnike, jedan je težak 18kg, lopatala pijeska, šodra, u dučanu dizala vreće od 25kg. od juče mi MM neda više ništ. kaj je bilo dobitno, vjerojatno jer sam od prvog dana ovog ciklusa sve poslala k vragu. i čekala 10mjesec za IVF

----------


## snow.ml

> divne vijesti, curke, čestitam na trudnoćama, još spontane, ma predivno 
> a začepljeni jajovodi, odmah se počnem nadati


nada umire posljednja!!!
ja imala dva propuhuvanja i laparaskopsko čišćenje jajovoda i sad odjednom kao da je bilo sve u najboljem redu...
a ni dan danas neznamo kada sam ostala trudna...sada možemo samo po veličini ploda pretpostaviti otprilike
( muž kao zna kada,kao po pozi) :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

*snow.ml* čestitam i tebi kao i *beilani*! Svaka čast vašim jajovodima! Da se barem moji ugledaju u vaše  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

bravo, cure!!!! čestitam!!!

----------


## Mury

Joj, cure moje, čitam vas ali mi se neda pisati, nekako sam sva bezvoljna...ali moram čestitati na ovim spontanim trudnoćama, i to sa začepljenim jajovodima, aaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Cure, sretno do kraja!!!
Čestitam i Becky!!! I šaljem svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ova jesen bude što plodnija!!!

----------


## anabela1

Evo cure i ja se prijavljujem ovdje, pratim vas dugi niz godina pa sam sad odlučila da vam se i pridružim. Uglavnom da ne dužim u postupku smo trenutno , folikulometrije su odrađene i punkcija je u utorak.

----------


## medena8

Cestitke curama na spontanim trudnocama! :Very Happy: 
*Anabela1*, sretno! (Moram ti komentirati potpis, divan je i odmah me podsjetio na dragog mi dr. Tandaru...  :Smile:  )

----------


## sejla

Beilana i snow.ml, čestitke na spontanim trudnoćama, predivne vijesti!!!!!!!!!! Samo nek se sve super nastavi!!!!!
Nije me dugo bilo ovdje, pa da malo zavibram svima kojima treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čitam vas iako slabo pišem, pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

krasnih li vijesti, čestitam cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, uzv i mirnu trudnoću. 

*No rado bih na drugom topicu o tim neprohodnim jajovodima:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26065-n...hodni+jajovodi

nama je preporuka bila da se čuvamo prirodne trudnoće da ne bi završila opet kao vanmaternična, a vama je preporučeno čak da i pokušavate prirodno.* 


i sad kako mare41 kaže..... kofi pa se poslužite! :Coffee:

----------


## vesnare

čestitke prirodnim trudnoćama i neka se taj pozitivan niz nastavi i dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> da, imam pcos, inz rezistenciju, visok prolaktin, pijem siofor i bromergon, začepljeni jajovodi, bila sam na antibebi do 6.mj, sad smo od dr.a. dobili domaću zadaću da se 7. i 8.mj keksamo, a u 10. u postupak.


wow  CESTITAM,  
stvarno je cudo to da zena uz sve  probleme koje ima  ostane  trudna  prirodno  ( s tm. je sve ok?  )
a kad je  sa zenom  sve ok    a  muz  ima malo losiji  spermiogram nece prirodno i  gotovo  ....ili se ja varam ima i toga?
mozda sam ja luda  ali ja se stvarno svaki mjesec   nadala  prirodno sa muzevom dijagnozom  asthenozosper.  ali  nece pa nece ...
samo su  mi ubacili  bubu u uho  da  se moze desit i prirodna trudnoca  poslije  moje trudnoce   :Sad:

----------


## bubiloo

Ja vas isto redovito pratim ali nisam se već dugo javjala.
Jako su me obradovale ove prirodne trudnoće  :Heart:   :Heart:  i moja se isto tako desila kada smo se najmanje nadali i evo sad smo u 20tt i dobit
ćemo malog dečka  :Zaljubljen: 
Svima ostalima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i kuckajuća srčeka i naravno puno ~~~~~ za manje bolne punkcije i uspješne transfere.

Crvenkapica77.........ja sam jedna od tih koja ima s obje strane dijagnozu i uspjela sam ostati trudna prirodno.
Md ima dijagnozu asthenozoospermia a moja dijagnoza je uznapredovala endometrioza i 3 ciklus nakon laporaskopije i histeroskopije sam prirodno ostala
trudna usprkos svim dijagnozama i nikakvim nadanjima s moje strane tako da sam sigurna da i kod tebe ima nade!!!

----------


## thaia28

> wow  CESTITAM,  
> stvarno je cudo to da zena uz sve  probleme koje ima  ostane  trudna  prirodno  ( s tm. je sve ok?  )
> a kad je  sa zenom  sve ok    a  muz  ima malo losiji  spermiogram nece prirodno i  gotovo  ....ili se ja varam ima i toga?
> mozda sam ja luda  ali ja se stvarno svaki mjesec   nadala  prirodno sa muzevom dijagnozom  asthenozosper.  ali  nece pa nece ...
> samo su  mi ubacili  bubu u uho  da  se moze desit i prirodna trudnoca  poslije  moje trudnoce


Evo jos jedne- dijagnoza mm je bila tezi oblik oligoasthenoterato i eto tri spontane trudnoce,nakon 6 postupaka ivf icsi.

----------


## beilana

> wow  CESTITAM,  
> stvarno je cudo to da zena uz sve  probleme koje ima  ostane  trudna  prirodno  ( s tm. je sve ok?  )
> a kad je  sa zenom  sve ok    a  muz  ima malo losiji  spermiogram nece prirodno i  gotovo  ....ili se ja varam ima i toga?
> mozda sam ja luda  ali ja se stvarno svaki mjesec   nadala  prirodno sa muzevom dijagnozom  asthenozosper.  ali  nece pa nece ...
> samo su  mi ubacili  bubu u uho  da  se moze desit i prirodna trudnoca  poslije  moje trudnoce


zbog toga je valjda i uspjelo jer mi muž ima super spermiogram, kaže dr.A -''muž vam je zmaj''  :Laughing: 
ali iskreno nemam pojma kaj je bilo presudno. očito ratoboran spermić

----------


## BigBlue

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (3) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
snow.ml, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 4. IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
lili66, PFC Prag, FET
17.9. sara69, PFC Prag (nakon 5xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
10.9. MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF)
11.9. Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
 11.9. anabela1, VV, punkcija
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Morin, SD, 1. IVF; sanjalica82, Petrova, 1. IVF; mishica_zg, Vg, IVF; nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);  xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1XIVF/ICSI)
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag
leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
bubabuba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

10/2012: milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4x sekundarni);  Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen)
11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal)
12/2012: Snekica (Ri)
01/2013: Runa (Mb)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, ljube, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare*, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Strašna, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, zelimo_bebu

----------


## karlita

8.8 rodila sam blizance  Ivf VV -sve je super prošlo trudnoća i porod
evo sličica mojih mališana i naravno vaš glas bi nam puno pomogao -registrirajte se i stisnite pored sličice +1
http://www.prettybaby.hr/details?baby=1664
sve za pelene
sretno cure

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dakle BB rasturila si listu, svaka čast za trud  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## strategija

Dobro jutro svima! Poslužujem  :Coffee:  pa izvolite! Ponedjeljak ujutro.... Meni vrlo živahno krenuo. Bila na uzv i imamo  :Heart:   :Heart:  ! Uh, uh, uh, malo u šoku, jako uzbuđena, zabrinuta ali sretna  :Smile:  
Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
strategija, vibram, vibram da  bude sve u redu i ti postaneš ponosna majka četvoro djece!

----------


## mare41

strategija :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  (meni četvero zvuči ko iz snova :Smile: )
beilana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu (čekamo)!

----------


## Kadauna

hvala za kavicu strategija.... i bravo za  :Heart:   :Heart:  bez obzira što je šok ali i veseeeeeeeeeeljeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

Nas je bilo 4 djece (još nas je 4 ali nas više ne zovu djecom iako to često možda još i jesmo  :Grin: ), uglavnom mi je djetinstvo bilo prekrasno, divno, nezaboravno, uzbudljivo, akcija non stop.... Kako je bilo mami i tati, ne znam točno..... ali smo bili jako vesela i glasna obitelj  :Wink: 

I sad lijepo da si slijedila BigBlue, trudna s blizancima i copra sve okolo tako da je mnogo prirodnih trudnoća. Molim copranje na odbrojavanju!

----------


## Muma

*Strategija* čestitam! Ma bit ćete one big happy family!
*BB* nešto me ponovno nema...AIH u tijeku  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strategija bravo za dva mala srčeka, čestitam  :Smile:   I pomalo zavidim  :Wink:

----------


## beilana

evo me i ovdje, beta 110, kaže dr.A da je beta super, jer mi je implantacija bila 10dpo, znam jer sam imala bolove, a i 10 i 11 dpo je test bio negativan.

----------


## milasova8

strategija-blizanci :Smile:  predivno,sva sam se raznježila i tak sam happy..bit ćete velika i sretna obitelj! čestitam!!

beilana-čestitam :Smile:  trudna si  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ..sad je na redu uživanje u trudnoći :Smile:  a ja ti mogu zaželiti mirnu i školsku trudnoću

----------


## beilana

joj cure moje, hvala vam. tak sam uzbuđena. u petak vadim ponovno, tak je doktor rekao, i nakon toga ću negdje sa 6tj na uzv. ljubim vas drage moje, i želim ovakvo iznenađenje svima vama. sad vidite da su čuda itekako moguća

----------


## M@tt

Cure čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Smile: 

Beliana a kakva je vaša dijagnoza ako slobodno pitam?

----------


## beilana

> Cure čestitam vam od srca!!! 
> 
> Beliana a kakva je vaša dijagnoza ako slobodno pitam?


da, slobodno, pisala sam na prethodnoj strani, napišem opet, možda se još čega sjetim.
PCOS ali ono svi simptomi, inzulinska rezistencija, visok prolaktin (preko 1000), već sam 2 godine na sioforu i bromergonu
i najbitnije začepljeni jajovodi. MM-nalaz super

----------


## Brunaa

> da, slobodno, pisala sam na prethodnoj strani, napišem opet, možda se još čega sjetim.
> PCOS ali ono svi simptomi, inzulinska rezistencija, visok prolaktin (preko 1000), već sam 2 godine na sioforu i bromergonu
> i najbitnije začepljeni jajovodi. MM-nalaz super


.....imresivno!  :Naklon:

----------


## Snekica

ajme, pa nema me 3 dana na Rodi, a kad ono  :Shock:  iznenađenja ne fali! 
Čestitam vam na spontanim trudnoćama, da vam cijela trudnoća prođe u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
Bravo!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Bravo cure, nek ljeto iznjedri još koju "spontakušu" ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

hello, hello, evo i mene ovdje samo da sve pozdravim  :Smile:  Cestitam svim trudnicama, na koji god nacin ostale trudne, trudne ste i sretno vam i skolski bilo!
BB, bravo za listu i prosim malo copranja i ovdje  :Smile:  Mi smo odmorni, sretni, optimisticni i doslovno leteci, radimo na bebici ali neoptereceno. vidim da je 2013. vec na listi pa mozes onda i mene bubnut u sijecanj. hvala!
i za kraj, malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ i od mene

----------


## Brunaa

Dobro nam došla gaceta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

hvala, Brunaa  :Smile:  tu sam ja, tu, samo sada malo veselija
kako si mi ti? vidim uskoro se spremas, kuha se vec, kuha  :Smile:  neka je sa srecom!

----------


## Sonja29

Kako je lijepo nakon nekog vremena doći na forum i pročitati ovakve vijesti!
 Snow ml,Beilana,Becky čestitam!
Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~ da dočekaš plus prije 2013.

----------


## geceta

ajme Sonja, tek sad vidim !!!! evo najezila sam se od dragosti, cestitam ti, mamice <3 bas sam slatkica!!! bila vam zdrava i vesela beba !!!!

----------


## amyx

čestitam svim novim trudnicama...

Evo mi smo prošli pola puta ...

----------


## tikki

Ni mene nije bilo nekoliko dana... a kakve prekrasne vijesti su me dočekale na forumu!

Snow ml, beilana, becky... Čestitam!!!!  :Klap: 

Strategija bravo za  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

> hvala, Brunaa  tu sam ja, tu, samo sada malo veselija
> kako si mi ti? vidim uskoro se spremas, kuha se vec, kuha  neka je sa srecom!


Neka neka, pozitivne energije nikad dosta  :Smile:  a forum pomalo oživljava nakon godišnjih odmora.
Čekam vješticu, nadam joj se za vikend, pa startam polako. Hvala ti...

----------


## s_iva

Prekrasne vijesti na forumu!!!
~~~~~~~~ neka se tako nastavi

----------


## kitty

beilana, snow.ml, becky čestitke i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja!
strategija  :Klap:  za srčeka, čestitam!
curama u postupcima i onima koje ih tek iščekuju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, veeelike bete i kuckajuća <3!

----------


## mare41

anabela, sretno na punkciji!
ove dane čekamo dvije bete!
M@tt, pozdrav drugom kraju svijeta!
ajmo cure, curice, žene, (babe :Smile: ), kava :Coffee:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mare hvala na kavici, živjeli  :Smile:   :Coffee: 

Geceta welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

mare41, dobra vila i zena od akcije!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

cure prekrasne vijesti ovdje! čestitam !!!

a vibram za sve vas koje tek krećete, ajmo ispuniti popis za jesen trudnicama!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

čestitam cure na spontanim trudnoćama,prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , uživajte
BB možeš me na listi staviti u 10.mjesec za postupak (od 13.09.-03.10.sam na kontracepciji).Iskreno se nadam da onda krećemo  :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

Joj *amyx*, za pol trudnoće na njemačkim forumima točno ima naziv, ali zaboravih  :Smile: ) enivej.. SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i bilježim se za kavu u listopadu..... nadam se da ne šalješ ječmenac što ranije ne mogu. 

*Mare41,* hvala za kavuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Runa

Hajoj, čestitke svim trudnicama!  :Very Happy:  A sve mi ostale - JURIŠ!!!! po bebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## olivera

svratila sam čestitam novim trudnicama(ima prirodnih, ne iz prirodnjaka :Laughing: )
evo zahuktava se 9.mjesec, navijam za vas :Smile: 
pratit ću iz pozadine... :alexis:

----------


## đerekica

Stvarno super vijesti, eto i ja se pridružujem čestitkama...bravo cure! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Opa Tikice, sad tek vidim.. Cestitam na curici i deckicu, kao po narudjbi  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sonja predivan avatar imas   :Heart:

----------


## geceta

> Geceta welcome back



hvala, hvala  :Smile:  a sto je s tobom Bubi? 
Tikice, i ja tek vidim!!!! bravoooo

----------


## amyx

> Joj *amyx*, za pol trudnoće na njemačkim forumima točno ima naziv, ali zaboravih ) enivej.. SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i bilježim se za kavu u listopadu..... nadam se da ne šalješ ječmenac što ranije ne mogu. 
> 
> *Mare41,* hvala za kavuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Ma nema veze...budeš u listopadu zato 2 vikenda za redom  :Grin:

----------


## anabela1

Hvala mare41 što si me se sjetila. Punkcija je prošla u najboljem redu i nakon ne znam koliko sam ih dosad već prošla ova je bila relativno bezbolna. Dobiveno je ukupno 6 jajnih stanica od kojih su 4 dobre a ostale 2 baš i ne ali će ih oploditi sve , pa budemo vidjeli. U četvrtak smo ponovo gore i nadamo se transferu.Svim ostalim curam želim puno sreće i poziivnih beta.

----------


## Sonja29

mare,evo jedna baba se sada javlja za kavicu :Smile: 
crvenkapice ako Bog da uskoro ćeš i ti objaviti radosnu vijest  :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

Sonja odlično obavljen posao, tvoja malena princeza je preslatka

----------


## Šiškica

Sonja curka je prava slatkica   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> hvala, hvala  a sto je s tobom Bubi? 
> Tikice, i ja tek vidim!!!! bravoooo


Evo nestrpljivo iscekujem M za nekih 2 tjedna pa da krenem, nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo nestrpljivo iscekujem M za nekih 2 tjedna pa da krenem, nadam se


Bubi draga sretno ti bilo!!!!! Pratit ču situaciju...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj M@tt baš ti hvala, često mislim na vas..  :Smile:   Kako ste, kad krećete ponovo tj. kad se ti vraćaš?

----------


## Sonja29

> Joj M@tt baš ti hvala, često mislim na vas..   Kako ste, kad krećete ponovo tj. kad se ti vraćaš?


Potpisujem
bubi vibramo
Venddy hvala :Smile:  uskoro cemo gledati i tvoju mrvicu i tipkat ces u sitne sate kao i ja :Smile: 
Siskice saljemo vam pusu (tipkam sa mobitela pa da ne trazim smajlice)

----------


## M@tt

> Joj M@tt baš ti hvala, često mislim na vas..   Kako ste, kad krećete ponovo tj. kad se ti vraćaš?


Vračam se 20.12. cure, ali samo na 3 tjedna pa onda opet natrag na 3 mjeseca. Do onda čemo smisliti šta i kako dalje, vjerojatno onda kad dođem da bude sve spremno, ali vidjet čemo još. 

Sretno svima i hvala cure

----------


## Lalala

Evo da se javi jos jedna inkognitusa (kako je Argente rekla)!
Dakle,zadnji radni dan (prije godišnjeg mog doktora) prije ljeta sam bila na konzultacijama, doktor napravio ultrazvuk i kaže: "Ooo, pa vama ovulacija samo što nije, imajte vi odnos večeras, nikad se ne zna.." Naravno, dogovaramo AIH-a nakon ljeta, zapisuje me na listu za ivf u 1.mjesecu.. Jer uz našu dijagnozu, ipak su male šanse za bebicu iz kućne radinosti! (1.spermiogram asthenoterato, 2. oligoastheno a 3. normo -  :Shock: )
I tako odemo mi na godišnji odmor, ja radim gluposti, sunčam se cijele dane, skačem na trampolinima  :Laughing: , igram odbojku na pijesku, bacam se ko luđak po tom pijesku, jedem sve ono što trudnice ne smiju.. I kad smo se vratili sa godišnjeg, ja onako, iz radoznalosti ipak pišnem test (12dpo) kad ono blijeda blijeda crtica.. Pišnem još jedan, ista stvar! Ne vjerujem, natjeram muža da i on pišne testić  :Laughing: , jer je možda greška na njima, pa se uvijek vidi slaba crtica! (to su oni kineski) Njegov naravno nije imao tu crticu! Slijedeći dan vadim betu, 61! Nekako mi mala, ne znam da li da se veselim ili ne.. Jedva sam preživjela još dva dana, i tad je bila 191.. Nova beta 21dpo=3030! I danas sam bila na 1.utz, 7 tjedana, bebica velika 5,8mm i kuca srčeko!  :Zaljubljen: 
Do sad nisam ništa htjela objaviti, bilo me jako strah, ali nakon što sam vidjela srčeko ne mogu više izdržati! Iako znam da još nisam niti blizu izlaska iz onog kritičnog perioda.. Jedva čekam da prođu prva tri mjeseca, i samo neka sve bude ok!  :fige: 
Također čestitam novim trudničicama, a svim trudilicama želim puno sreće!

----------


## kiki30

lalala,predivne vijesti!!! čestitam ti od srca!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## olivera

Lalala posebne čestitke tebi šaljem, sad ću onaj nesretni dan povezati sa ovim pa neće izgledati tako crn :Smile: 
sretno ti do kraja želim :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Lalala ,čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lalala

Olivera, hvala ti!  :Love: 
Meni je tako žao zbog toga... ali nadam se samo da ne odustaješ, doći će i tvoje vrijeme, mora!!  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Lalala, divna vijest, čestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olivera

I meni je žao više nego ikome ali tako je valjda moralo biti :Nope: 
Naravno da neću odustati, baš si me podigla, predivna vijest, predivna!!!

----------


## Lalala

Hvala vam svima, baš ste drage!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

Kako je divno procitati ovako nesto... Lalala cestitam od srca!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh koliko lijepih vijesti u zadnje vrijeme, čestitam Lalala  :Smile: 

Sonja pusa tvom bombončiću, a i tebi naravno  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

Lalala, iskrene čestitke, od  :Heart:  ... oredivna vijest!!!!  :Very Happy:  Nek ti je sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

lalala, čestitke!!!! baš je lijepo čitati o spontanim trudnoćama, nek ih bude još i više!

----------


## beilana

lala, čestitam draga, zbilja je bilo plodno ljeto

moja današnja beta iznosi 215, kaže doktor da je taman kak treba biti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Lalala* čestitam!

----------


## Brunaa

> Lalala, iskrene čestitke, od  ... oredivna vijest!!!!  Nek ti je sretno do kraja


*X*

----------


## medena8

*Beilana*,  :Klap:  !

*Lalala*, od  :Heart:  cestitam!

Nek' vam je sve tako radosno i skolski do daljnjega!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

lalala- iskrene čestitke :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću

----------


## venddy

lalala čestitam na malom  :Heart: . Neka ti cijela trudnoća bude samo lijepo iskustvo

----------


## strategija

Lalala bravo :Very Happy:  Baš me ove kućne radinosti jako vesele!

----------


## geceta

Lalala, dajes mi nadu da cemo i mi mozda dozivjeti cudo s nasom dijagnozom, cestitke!!!!
beilana, bravo za betu  :Smile: 
bubi, ako ne budem pratila, sretno sretno sretno!!!

----------


## Lalala

Hvala svima još jednom!  :Zaljubljen: 

*Beilana*, čestitam i sretno!!!  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*lalala* cestitam !!
sjecam se da sam i ja muza natjerala da pisne test jer sam mislila da test grijesi , naravno njemu isto jedna crtica bila  :Smile:  eh lijepo se sjetiti ....
da barem opet tu srecu   dozivim , ..........uzivaj !!!!

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice, želim ti da tu sreću opet brzo doživiš i da bude sretno do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro drage moje!

 :Coffee:  is served, pa samo dajte...
Je li trebao remorker za izvlačenje iz kreveta po ovoj kišurini? Vrijeme je uistinu samo za spavanje i slične aktivnosti....

Prvo da čestitam našoj Beliani za sjajnoduplajuću ß! Sad vibramo za dobar UZV!
Lalala, izvanredan rezultat dobrog tajminga u kućnoj radinosti! Čestitam i želim ti školsku dalje...
Ja sam obavila UZV; klinci rastu i izgledaju kao da nemaju niti sekunde mira - I like to move it, move it! Još 2,5 tjedna do kombiniranog probira, pa možemo stvarno odahnuti.... Od  :Heart:  vam želim da ugledate takav prizor što prije.....

Idem vas sad poloviti po klinikama da danas stavim novu listu...

----------


## Gabi25

BigBlue meni je točno remorker trebao da me izvuče iz kreveta (a sad si me podjsetila i na Balaševića, odmah mi je ljepše jutro :Smile: )
I bravo za tvoje živahne klince :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima puno sreće u ovim jesenskim, novozakonskim postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

stavi misli u prazan hod, stresi zvezde k'o dudove... i polako nasuči brod na te plišane sprudove... i sanjaaaaaaaaj  :Sing: 

baš mi je trebalo da ga se malo sjetim! cure  :Heart: 


čestitke novim trudnicama!!!  :Klap:

----------

